# Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega-Tek Challenge



## tt8

Hi Ladies
It's time for another hair growth challenge!
The official *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE* is *MARCH 1 - MARCH 1, 2009.* *You can join at anytime between now and then. *. *PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR PRODUCT SO I CAN ADD YOU TO THE PLEDGE LIST**
CHECK-IN DATES:
June 1, 2008     September 1, 2008    and January 1, 2009  
Post your pix or links to your pix:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4666719&posted=1#post4666719

PM ME WITH WHAT PRODUCT YOU ARE USING SO I CAN ADD YOUR NAME TO THE PLEDGE LIST BELOW! 

*WE SUGGEST INCREASING YOUR DC ROUTINE, ADDING A GARLIC PRODUCT TO YOUR REG, ADDING OIL TO YOUR OCT OR MT OR OILING SCALP B4 APPLICATION & DISCONTINUING OTHER PROTEIN PRODUCTS*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ORDERING PRODUCTS...
OCT products: http://www.ovationhair.com

Mega-Tek products:

http://www.saddleuptack.com/webcat/items/item831.htm
Price $26.95, Tax $1.56,  Total $38.51

http://www.easypetstore.com/Mega-Tek-Cell-Rebuilder-16oz-pr-151702.html
Price: $21.95 with $5.00 coupon code (ezpet2008A) that expires 9.8.08 

FOR GALLON SIZE TUB OF MEGA-TEK
http://neeps.com/searchresult.html?query=Mega-Tek&x=0&y=0&vwcatalog=yhst-46771492516079&.autodone=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.neeps.com%2F
Price: $ 149.26
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________






OVATION/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE PLEDGE CLASS
tt8: MT                                
JustKiya: Mega-Tek
donewit-it: OCT
JLove74: OCT
Nice & Wavy: OCT/ Mega-Tek
Shimmie: OCT Pack
NaijaGal: OCT
RZILYNT: OCT/Mega-Tek 
Trudy: OCT
Coffee: OCT Pack
Mystic Mega-Tek
brittanynic16: OCT
gymfreak336: OCT
WomanlyCharm: OCT/Mega-Tek
Nita81: OCT/Mega-Tek
cicilypayne: OCT
miss_cherokee: Mega-Tek
dontspeakdefeat: OCT
imstush: Mega-Tek
Jetblackhair: Mega-Tek
SummerRain: OCT
Princessnad: Mega-Tek
MissMadam: OCT/Mega-Tek
sareca: OCT
Serenity_Peace: OCT Pack
It~Can~Grow: Mega-Tek
january noir: OCT Pack
agnenoir: Mega-Tek
evsbaby: OCT
tootrendy19: Mega-Tek
mnemosyne: Mega-Tek
otegwu: Mega-Tek
gorgeoushair: Mega-Tek
Cayenne0622: OCT
mshottienelson: OCT Pack
girlyprincess23: Mega-Tek   
mshottienelson: OCT Pack
mleah: OCT
daniemoy: OCT
Chardai: OCT Pack 
mstaiti: Mega-Tek
GETHEALTHY: OCT
fancypants007: OCT/ Mega-Tek 
Tootuff: OCT
lane: OCT Pak/Mega-Tek
chocolat79: OCT
Soliel185: Mega-Tek
PittiPat: Mega-Tek
MissVee: OCT
Br*nzedb*mbsh~ll: Mega-Tek
slimmzz: OCT 
MissRissa: OCT
KPH: OCT
LondonDiva: Mega-Tek 
shakesha22: OCT
AJamericanDiva: Mega-Tek
esoterica: Mega-Tek
Sebring26: Mega-Tek
growinglong777: OCT
Queeny20: Mega-Tek
MSHONEY: Mega-Tek
GANicole: OCT
CocoBunny: OCT/Mega-Tek 
Mz DEE DEE: Mega-Tek
tlstacy12: Mega-Tek
Alli77: OCT
qtslim83: Mega-Tek
JD2'd: Mega-Tek
sunbasque: Mega-Tek
nycutiepie: OCT 
lovelymissyoli: Mega-Tek
ayjacks: OCT
sweetie77: OCT
apples: Mega-Tek
jrae: OCT
Nina_S: Mega-Tek
Mynappturalme: Mega-Tek
Onejamifan: Mega-Tek
Curlytime: OCT/ Mega-Tek 
Cassandra1975: Mega-Tek
PrettyfaceANB: OCT
aprilj: Mega-Tek
tnorenberg: Rejuvenator
eshille: OCT
cieramichelle: OCT Pak
belleama: OCT
seximami: OCT
princesslocks: OCT Pak
lady_brown: OCT
iasade: OCT/ Mega-Tek
Golden: Mega-Tek
isisalisa: Oct/ Mega-Tek
VWVixxen: Mega-Tek
missprincess011: Mega-Tek
yodie: OCT/Mega-Tek
aurora3140: Mega-Tek
shocol: OCT
Aggie: OCT/ Mega-Tek
april shower: Mega-Tek
SelfStyled: OCT
smooth*fro
Diya: OCT
missdemi: OCT
finewine83: OCT
EbonyEyes: Mega-Tek
MisTatim: OCT/Mega-Tek
Jessica Rabbit: MT
nomadpixi:?
explosiva9: MT
Twisties: OCT Pack
Clarice: OCT
Dogmd: OCT
Morenita: OCT
Aquafina: Mega-Tek
Deborah: OCT
ViloetWylde: Mega-Tek
dreamer03: Mega-Tek
prettykinks: Mega-Tek
longhairhopeful: Mega-Tek
kels823: Mega-Tek
caribgirl:Mega-Tek
Luscious85: Mega-Tek
Afrolicious: OCT
song_of_serenity: Mega-Tek
Mz. Shug: Mega-Tek
OSAMENE: Mega-Tek
tsmith: Mega-Tek
flautist: Mega-Tek
2grlsandme: OCT Pack
foxieroxienyc: Mega-Tek



*HELPFUL INFO*
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*PRODUCT INGREDIENTS*

Ovation:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance

Mega-Tek Rebuilder:Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
DI = Different ingredient AND HU = Higher up on the list

The Rebuilder has MORE hydrolyzed keratin protein, and it has marine protein and amino acids than OCT
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*FUN RECIPES*(these also help combat shedding)
Mega-Tek Mix:in a small container mix 2oz of Mega-tek + 1/8 teaspoon castor oil + 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E Oil + 1/8 teaspoon SAA from lotioncrafters.com. (thanks justkiya) 

OCT/Mega-Tek combo:mix MT and OCT in an applicator bottle, adding Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, and a little Vitamin E and a couple of drops of Rosemary. Apply that just to the scalp every other day


Mega-Tek Mix:6 oz MT cell rebuilder, 1 oz grapeseed oil, 1oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil, 1 oz aloe vera oil (aloe vera gel can also be used)15 -18 drops of rosemary or peppermint or lavender essential oil (or 5-6 drops of each), 2 oz BB Oil Moisturizer hair lotion with castor oil and aloe, 1 Tblspn of flowers of sulfur powder (yellow), 3 tubes of MN
    -1. Mix the MN with the BB moisturizer in a bowl first 
    -2. Mix all ingredients together in a color applicator bottle, shake and squeeze on scalp only daily 

"Pre-oil" with OCT or Mega-Tek: 1). oil scalp first with an oil such as almond oil, extra virgin olive oil, safflower oil, sesame oil, carrot oil, wheat germ oil, jojoba oil, ayurveda oils or any other oil you like 2). then apply the OCT or Mega-Tek to scalp with a color-applicator bottle
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Treatments for Shedding
1.Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_...r+EGO+Hot+Oil+Treatment+with+Garlic&x=14&y=22

2. Alter Ego Cren
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_bt?url=search-alias=beauty&field-keywords=Alter+EGO+Cren&x=0&y=0

3. Remedee Shampoo/Leave-In
http://www.buty-wave.com/

4. take odorless kyolic garlic supplements to combat shedding from the inside out. 
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ovación,
tt8*


----------



## JustKiya

I haven't even ORDERED it yet, and I'm with you!!  I'll jsut tell DH it was a swap.  

 Oh, I'm about to though, right now - ordering the MegaTek.....


----------



## donewit-it

I'm in. Last night was the second time I used the Cell Therapy. I'm going to post my original picture that was taken about mid October 2007 just for a reference. Tonight I wanted to blowdry and flat iron my hair. Once I take a picture that will be my starting point. I'm also in the 2008 bootcamp challenge and I haven't used my pass for the first session yet as I had intended on V-Day so I'm gonna use it tonight to check my length.

HHG

My regimen since I do WNGs is Daily co-washing with Aussie Moist Conditioner. Deep condition ~2x/week with whatever conditioner i grab up. Right now I love ORS Replenishing Paks Style with glycerin, jbco. KISS

Will post regimen and technique for straight hair after I figure out what I'm doing


----------



## JLove74

I'm in.  
Regimen:
DC or overnight with Ovation Cell Therapy
Aveda Hang straight leave-in
Seal with whatever oil I grab
Rollerset or Blowdry/Flat iron


----------



## JustKiya

Okay, I've placed my order at bedding.com (23.99 - cheapest price I saw), with a review5 coupon (5% off), and including shipping it was 28.74 - they also had the lowest shipping (5.95) I've seen at most places....


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Question, ladies.  Is this more suited for naturals?  If not, which is better the Cell Therapy or Mega-Tek?

Thank you

Man I wish I could get to work and stay off this site.erplexed


----------



## JustKiya

It~Can~Grow said:


> Question, ladies. Is this more suited for naturals? If not, which is better the Cell Therapy or Mega-Tek?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Man I wish I could get to work and stay off this site.erplexed


 
Sareca (the instigator) is texalaxed, and I think several other ladies are relaxed - so, no, definitely not more suited for naturals..... 

The Mega-Tek has fewer amino acids in it, but it's supposed to be the same formula, in a bigger bottle for about half the price. It's also the 'horse' version - but it's been cleared to use on people. 

The Ovation is the human version - I think someone said that it was a little thinner than the Mega-Tek, but it smelled and looked the same. Smaller (but prettier bottle) and pricier. There is a sample pack of the cell therapy, their shampoo and conditioner for 50ish bucks that I think several of the ladies are trying. 

 I'm cheap, and I tend to slack off on growth aids, so I went for the cheaper stuff....


----------



## It~Can~Grow

...and last question, so is the plan to buy the pack/use the complete system?

Shoot - I guess I'm asking what from the system do I need to buy?

Thanks, NWomyn


----------



## JustKiya

No problem...

I think it's up to you, really. Some ladies are jsut using CT, some are using the whole pack, some are using Mega-Tek.....


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Thanks, again

If I add one mo growth aid, I'd really expect to be floor length by december 




nappywomyn said:


> No problem...
> 
> I think it's up to you, really. Some ladies are jsut using CT, some are using the whole pack, some are using Mega-Tek.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I'm in and I have some Mega-Tek at home and I'm going to start using that first while I wait for the OCT to come.

 ETA: I started OCT on March 13th.

Shampoo once a week
Deep condition once a week
CW every day
apply OCT to my scalp every night
moisturize my hair and seal
braid every night

I started tonight and massaged it in.  My scalp feels fine so far, so good!

I will give account weekly on the condition of hair and scalp.


----------



## Shimmie

*I'm in...Definitely!* :reddancer: Thank you tt8 for starting this thread. It's very encouraging. 

I started using the Ovation Cell Therapy kit this past Saturday (_February 23, 2008_). 

My current before and after pics and information is in my siggy. It's too soon to determine any growth (only 4 days since first use), but there is a remarkable difference in my hair texture. It's thicker and *darker*. (see comparison picture link in my siggy). It's also very soft. 

The Ovation Shampoo and Conditioner is a 'keeper' for me..  And definitely the Cell Therapy. 

*Regime:* 

*ETA:*  Weekly Baking Soda Wash to clarify before Ovation Shampoo and Conditioner. Clean away weekly build up of products and oil.

*Ovation Hair Care System:* 

Wash hair weekly with Ovation Shampoo and Conditioner.
Using Cell Therapy Daily on scalp only; (Massaging in with damp hair)
Regular Conditioner washes every 2 days. (normal routine).
Keeping ends oiled with Olive Oil each day (normal routine).
Keeping hair in protective twist bun (normal routine).
*Note:* I do not rinse out the Cell Therapy from my scalp. Each night I apply it to my scalp as a 'Leave - In'. So far, it's been fine. No problems.

*Note: The process is quicker and easier then it seems. It really is. *

_Post edited for clarification..._


----------



## sareca

Good luck ladies and happy growing.


----------



## naijaGal

I'm def in on this one. I've got mega-tek and OCT but I'll do this challenge with OCT.

I intend to texlax on Sunday so will take before pics then.

Regimen:
Weekly hair wash with ovation shampoo + conditioner
In the morning, spray hair with concoction of water, amla, maka, bhrami, castor oil and glycerin
In the evening, rinse hair with lukewarm water and a bit castor oil and ppmint EO then massage in OCT
When I remember, make a paste with the above indian powders and let sit on hair for abt an hr

Is anyone applying OCT to dry hair. I know Sareca said she did this in the beginning then switched to applying it to damp hair


----------



## tt8

I'm natural and I am using the CT only. It is totally up to you whether or not you would like to use the CT, Mega-Tek, CT Pack, or shoot all of the above at the same time. I just hope we get some growth. Sareca said we should see a difference around 90 days. I hope you join us. Let us know what you decide.


It~Can~Grow said:


> Question, ladies.  Is this more suited for naturals?  If not, which is better the Cell Therapy or Mega-Tek?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Man I wish I could get to work and stay off this site.erplexed


----------



## tt8

Sareca,
You don't want to come out and play with us? You're the one who inspired this thing. Let's see what else it can do after 90 days. Come on gal! 


sareca said:


> Good luck ladies and happy growing.


----------



## tt8

I am using the OCT alone

My Regimen: in cornrows/ week 2 take down for roller-set, rebraid
daily: 1. co-wash with Aveda Penetrating Hair Revitalizer or Paul Mitchell  
         Super-Charge 
        2. rinse with Paul Mitchell The Dentagler
        3. OCT for atleast 2 Hours under plastic cap
        4. seal with ORS Olive Oil n a dab of JBC
DC: 4xweek with either Paul Mitchell Super-Charge or Pantene Relaxed and
         Natural DC Mask
poo: 1xweek with Joico K-Pak Clarify ( I have hard water)
protein: 1xweek with Aveda Damage Remedy
         every 6 weeks Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## JustKiya

nappywomyn said:


> Okay, I've placed my order at bedding.com (23.99 - cheapest price I saw), with a review5 coupon (5% off), and including shipping it was 28.74 - they also had the lowest shipping (5.95) I've seen at most places....


 
*sucksteeth* Now why'd they cancel my order because they are outta stock..... I know it was some of ya'll!!  

Fine, fine, I'll pay full price. 

Dang!


----------



## Coffee

Opps, I used it tonight before seeing this post. I will say I really like the shampoo, it lathered well and smells nice. I'm going to use it 2x a week per directions, althought I will leave OCT on 1 hour or more, depending on how much time I have. I'll have hubby take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## donewit-it

Not really looking for thicker and/or fuller hair.  Just impatient with gaining and retaining length.

I need a trim, but I'm gonna hold out and baby my ends after I wash this out.  I plan to use my CT three times a week.  

I'm starting with 7 inches after a year and a half from by BC 8/06 and two cuts.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

O.K., due to the raves about Egyss products last year, I bought the Mega-Tek, shampoo and conditioner. Spent a lot of money. Well, I used the project and my hair was left hard as a rock. I had to re-moisturize twice and still my hair was hard and very difficult to detangle. I lost a lot of hair that night. I ended up selling the products on this forum. I found out that it was far too much protein for me.

Well, this morning, I decided to try the 6oz. OCT package, since so many have stated that the products are not as harsh or heavy. I bought the smaller sizes to try out. I will report my results here. If I find that they do not work for me, I will send them back for a full price refund. I'm happy that they have this offer because I'm still skeptical.


----------



## RZILYNT

Please add me to this challange. I have already been using this. But I don't have any true measures to report although I do have a lot of growth. But since I just relaxed and trimmed I surely will have a starting point.

I will be using this as the intensive treatment leaving it on for an hour on wash day. Keeping my same staples.

RZ~


----------



## blazingthru

yes i am in. I purchased Oviation Cell Therapy yesterday but I had Megatek at home I brought it a year ago and did not see anything interesting about it, so I will use it until my product come. 

my regiment. 

Deep condition once a week with whatever I grab.
I co wash daily so I might slow it down. 
Shea butter (cantu)leave in conditioner everyday/or Aphrogee leave in conditioner with SAA added to both - seal with olive oil.  I don't normally seal I always forget but I won't these 90 days
Wash once a week with baking soda
Nothing else really just waiting and seeing.  
I'll use the Oviation as a leave in on scalp only for duration of the 90 days. I will post my picture tomorrow - But I can't get it straight but I will try.  I am 100% natural.  *Can we have a seal.* * I like Pinkskates seal - makes you feel special. *


----------



## donewit-it

I'm just messing up ya'll thread  Forgive me for the multiple posts.  Thanks N&W


----------



## donewit-it

bump..............


----------



## JustKiya

I'm just waiting for mine to get here. 

I've decided I'm going to use the Mega-Tek as a leave-in for my scalp, twice a week, (Sat/Sun and Wed)...... 

I'm taking starting pictures tonight/this weekend, so that I can compare the difference from Dec to now.... and then I'll be able to compare now to June - I EXPECT the delta to double, danggone it!!


----------



## tt8

Trudy girl,
You must have not read some of my other posts. I am slightly computer illiterate (shoot, who I am kidding, alot) If you wanna find one by all means go head, it would be too cute. It's only a 90-day challenge and yall would to wait on me to take a computer class and figure how to put those cute fonts on here and that would be like next year. PM me if you find one...


Trudy said:


> yes i am in. I purchased Oviation Cell Therapy yesterday but I had Megatek at home I brought it a year ago and did not see anything interesting about it, so I will use it until my product come.
> 
> my regiment.
> 
> Deep condition once a week with whatever I grab.
> I co wash daily so I might slow it down.
> Shea butter (cantu)leave in conditioner everyday/or Aphrogee leave in conditioner with SAA added to both - seal with olive oil.  I don't normally seal I always forget but I won't these 90 days
> Wash once a week with baking soda
> Nothing else really just waiting and seeing.
> I'll use the Oviation as a leave in on scalp only for duration of the 90 days. I will post my picture tomorrow - But I can't get it straight but I will try.  I am 100% natural.  *Can we have a seal.* * I like Pinkskates seal - makes you feel special. *[/quote]


----------



## tt8

*LADIES,
MAKE SURE YOU SUBSCRIBE TO THE THREAD SO YOU WON'T HAVE TO HUNT IT DOWN FOR UPDATES OR USE THE SOMETIMES BROKEN SEARCH ENGINE!

...EVEN IF YOU HAVEN'T GOTTEN YOUR SHIPMENT, NO WORRIES WE'LL BE HERE WHEN YOU ARE READY!*


----------



## JustKiya

I'm pretty handy with a graphics program - if ya'll toss out some ideas, I'll put together a seal....


----------



## JustKiya

Okay, here's my starting pic. 

I took it a little differently from my Dec pic , but I'll say that I would like my front braid to be about chin length by june, and my back braid to be well over my shoulder.


----------



## brittanynic16

As soon as mines gets here I'm in!


----------



## Shimmie

Trudy said:


> yes i am in. I purchased Oviation Cell Therapy yesterday but I had Megatek at home I brought it a year ago and did not see anything interesting about it, so I will use it until my product come.
> 
> my regiment.
> 
> Deep condition once a week with whatever I grab.
> I co wash daily so I might slow it down.
> Shea butter (cantu)leave in conditioner everyday/or Aphrogee leave in conditioner with SAA added to both - seal with olive oil. I don't normally seal I always forget but I won't these 90 days
> Wash once a week with baking soda
> Nothing else really just waiting and seeing.
> I'll use the Oviation as a leave in on scalp only for duration of the 90 days. I will post my picture tomorrow - But I can't get it straight but I will try. I am 100% natural. *Can we have a seal.* *I like Pinkskates seal - makes you feel special. *


 
How about this one?  I tried to add a 'caption' to it, but it's not working too well for me at the moment.   I'm going to add this to my picture strip in my siggy strip below to see how it works.  

If you like this one, just right click on the picture and save in your picture files and then upload it to your siggy, or Avatar.   Or you may be able to copy and paste it as well.    Hope this helps...

I'll keep trying though.   

Blessings and much success to everyone....


----------



## tt8

*Me likey!!!!! Do u know how to add it if I have a Mac?*


Shimmie said:


> How about this one?  I tried to add a 'caption' to it, but it's not working too well for me at the moment.   I'm going to add this to my picture strip in my siggy strip below to see how it works.
> 
> If you like this one, just right click on the picture and save in your picture files and then upload it to your siggy, or Avatar.   Or you may be able to copy and paste it as well.    Hope this helps...
> 
> I'll keep trying though.
> 
> Blessings and much success to everyone....


----------



## gymfreak336

I am IN!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to Brownie I have some Ovation Cell Therapy. Brownie you ROCK!!!!


----------



## hothair

Oh Boy, I leave the site for a few weeks and you lot have a new wagon? I want on!!

ETA: Ok will sit on this a few weeks and see how it works for you guys...


----------



## JLove74

so, I used OCT for the 1st time on Thursday and i LOVE it.  I like that a little goes a long way (I can get heavy handed).  Left it on for about 3 hours, rinsed and I could feel a different kind of softness to my hair.  And the smell, is really yummy.  A guy was standing behind me on the metro and said "Your hair smells really nice" 

Because I was unsure of how much to use as a leave-in, I skipped this go-round, but next wash I will use a little as a leave-in and come back with my review.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

I'm a couple of weeks ahead of y'all on this challenge, I've been washing with the shampoo, conditioning with the creme rinse and mega-tek, then using the cell therapy on my scalp.

The top of my head is very tender, it hurts. Either that means I'm about to have some sort of growth spurt, or an alien will burst out soon. 

JLove, you're right, the cell therapy does leave your hair very soft and smelling delicious...in fact I'm doing an intensive treatment with it right now!


----------



## Nita81

I'm in. I'm using the OCT as a leave-in twice a week and the Mega-Tek as my deep condish bi-weekly.


----------



## Shimmie

tt8 said:


> *Me likey!!!!! Do u know how to add it if I have a Mac?*


 
Hi tt8...

I made a glitter one as well. I think you can copy this link and paste it into your siggy. 





Here's one more in glitter:

[URL=http://www.glitteryourway.com]
	


If the URL isn't in view and all you see is the image, highlight the image and paste it into your siggy. The url will show, but when saved the image will show.

I'm not sure how to upload or download on MAC, I'm hoping someone here can assist.  I'll take a look online to see if I can find some instructions.  I'll post it here if I find something.

That's only if you like this. Okay? I think I'll PM PinkSkates and ask her how she created her 'Pink P' stamp.  

Blessings angel...
____________________


----------



## cicilypayne

I'm in I have ovation and I will use it intensely at least twice a week. I take my hair weave out on thursday and will post pics then. I will use it tonight though and then no more wash until thursday although I think I'm pretty sure I will not relax again.


----------



## Mystic

I am going to give it a try.  I have an old bottle of Mega-Tek that I will use up and if it works for me, will give the cell therapy a try.  My current length is in my siggy (my 1 yr nappyversary) so I will compare in 2 months to see if it works.  Will rub Mega-Tek on my scalp every 2 days or so and co-wash.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Do we need the entire system to receive the growth results?  Or is everyone basically just purchasing the Cell Therapy? 

Thanks


----------



## Shimmie

It~Can~Grow said:


> Do we need the entire system to receive the growth results? Or is everyone basically just purchasing the Cell Therapy?
> 
> Thanks


No...you don't need the entire system .

Sareca (who all of us started on this  ) began by using the Cell Therapy only. Her growth is phenominal.  And it's guaranteed or you get your full purchase price. 

The only reason I personally purchased the system, was so I could try all three (shampoo, conditoner rinse, and Cell Threrapy) for about $2 less than purchasing the larger bottle of the Cell Therapy alone. Plus I got the 10% discount which appears before you check out online. I'm so glad I did. 

Blessings


----------



## Shimmie

nappywomyn said:


> I'm pretty handy with a graphics program - if ya'll toss out some ideas, I'll put together a seal....


Bless you  

I think anything you create will be fantastic.    I tried creating some ideas in my Microsoft Publisher, but I can't save it as a gif or jpeg in order for uploads...

Also tt8 has a mac computer; how can we help her so that she can use what you create as well. 

I'm looking forward to your stamp...


----------



## cicilypayne

Shimmie said:


> Bless you
> 
> I think anything you create will be fantastic.    I tried creating some ideas in my Microsoft Publisher, but I can't save it as a gif or jpeg in order for uploads...
> 
> Also tt8 has a _*mac computer; how can we help her so that she can use what you create as well. *_
> 
> I'm looking forward to your stamp...



I'm on my ibook G4 mac. and was able to copy the graphic.


----------



## Shimmie

cicilypayne said:


> I'm on my ibook G4 mac. and was able to copy the graphic.


Thank yu cicilypayne for sharing this.   

I'm looking forward to the 'stamp' that *nappywomyn* may be able to create for us.   I'm excited about this whole challenge...

Blessings to you and your loved ones...


----------



## tt8

I am too how in the world can I do it. I have been trying to add my starting pic all daggone day.


cicilypayne said:


> I'm on my ibook G4 mac. and was able to copy the graphic.


----------



## tt8

Here is my starting pic





http://hotimg8.fotki.com/p/a/76_169/89_193/lengthcheck1-vi.jpg 

http://hotimg8.fotki.com/p/a/76_169/89_193/lengthcheck1-vi.jpg

I hope yall can see it if not check my profile for my fotki and pw


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> Thank yu cicilypayne for sharing this.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the 'stamp' that *nappywomyn* may be able to create for us. I'm excited about this whole challenge...
> 
> Blessings to you and your loved ones...


 
 Thank you shimmie!! I really like the style of yours - mind if I make a few tweaks?


----------



## Shimmie

nappywomyn said:


> Thank you shimmie!! I really like the style of yours - *mind if I make a few tweaks*?


Of course you can.   Please do and thank you so much.  :blowkiss:  

Once again, you are God's answer to my prayers. You always manage to come to my rescue (i.e. Lactic Acid  ).  

Do your thing with the graphics, pretty lady...can't wait to see your results.


----------



## JustKiya

What do you ladies think of this?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Of course you can.  Please do and thank you so much. :blowkiss:
> 
> Once again, you are God's answer to my prayers. You always manage to come to my rescue (i.e. Lactic Acid  ).
> 
> Do your thing with the graphics, pretty lady...can't wait to see your results.


 
Hey Shimmie, 

I added the stamp you have in your siggy to mine as well.  Once we get a new one, then I'll put that one in my siggy.

I like it....!


----------



## Shimmie

nappywomyn said:


> What do you ladies think of this?


Wow  You did an excellent job!  AND you were up pretty late too with this.   It's in my 'siggy' picture strip below.  What do you think?  

Thanks so much pretty lady.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hey Shimmie,
> 
> I added the stamp you have in your siggy to mine as well. Once we get a new one, then I'll put that one in my siggy.
> 
> I like it....!


Thanks Precious Wavy  

I'm so excited about this whole challenge, stamps, hair, Ovation and especially that 'you' and all of our other angels in this forum, who have joined this challenge, are here....

Blessings to *everyone*...not just in your hair, but in your lives, health, finances, loved ones and hearts everywhere.   

*It's official...the Challenge is on!* 

tt8's Ovation MegaTek Hair Care Challenge!"

http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9...75910eauy6.gif

   "Whoa Daisy"....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Thanks Precious Wavy
> 
> I'm so excited about this whole challenge, stamps, hair, Ovation and especially that 'you' and all of our other angels in this forum, who have joined this challenge, are here....
> 
> Blessings to *everyone*...not just in your hair, but in your lives, health, finances, loved ones and hearts everywhere.
> 
> *It's official...the Challenge is on!*
> 
> tt8's Ovation MegaTek Hair Care Challenge!"
> 
> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9...75910eauy6.gif
> 
> "Whoa Daisy"....


 
Thanks, sis..I receive every word

I'm excited for this challenge.  I have been using the MegaTek on my scalp every night, massage it in, use a little on the length of hair.  Then I add a little Herbal Esscence LTR leave in (I love this stuff) and a little Ultra Sheen Hair grease (yes, I went back to some grease girl, and I LOVE IT!!!!) then braid it in 4 braids.  In the morning, I condition wash and my hair is so much better than it was before.  Stronger, softer longer and smells so good!


----------



## JustKiya

*blush* 

I'm glad ya'll like it!!! I'm a night owl, and I had fun making it....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

nappywomyn said:


> *blush*
> 
> I'm glad ya'll like it!!! I'm a night owl, and I had fun making it....



I really like it, nappywomyn!  Thanks alot!


----------



## Shimmie

nappywomyn said:


> *blush*
> 
> I'm glad ya'll like it!!! I'm a night owl, and I had fun making it....


You did a wonderful job, pretty lady.  Look how perfectly it fits in my photo strip.  I like it....a lot.  

So now..........................*It's on!*  

tt8's Ovation MegaTek Challenge is ON!  

Hey now we need some party confetti......


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

I'm going to join in on this challenge.  But since I'm on a personal "No Length Check til April" challenge, I don't have any starting pics as far as length is concerned.  But, I'm going to give this OCT a try and see how it goes.  It's great they have a money back guarantee if we're not satisfied with the results.  I'm interested in seeing how it turns out for you all!!!


----------



## Shimmie

miss_cherokee said:


> I'm going to join in on this challenge. But since I'm on a personal "No Length Check til April" challenge, I don't have any starting pics as far as length is concerned. But, I'm going to give this OCT a try and see how it goes. It's great they have a money back guarantee if we're not satisfied with the results. I'm interested in seeing how it turns out for you all!!!


Miss Cherokee, I'm loving this product.  It has really made a wonderful difference in my hair texture.


----------



## JustKiya

DH just told me I got a package - I'm hoping it's the Mega-Tek! I'll be heading home soon......


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Shimmie said:


> Miss Cherokee, I'm loving this product.  It has really made a wonderful difference in my hair texture.


Thanks shimmie!!  I can't wait to try it!  I do have a question for you ladies...........Will this product work if you are currently using growth aids on the scalp also?  It is my understanding that using OCT is being applied to the scalp.  So if I'm using a product like BT or MN on the scalp, do you think using the OCT will still be effective?


----------



## gorgeoushair

For those using Mega Tek, which product are you using?


----------



## JustKiya

It's here, it's here! I think I'm gonna use some tonight! ETA: Actually, my updo is holding so nice, I'm not even going to mess with it. I'll use it on Wednesday. 

I'm using the Mega-Tex Equine Hoof and Coat Rebuilder, I think it's called. 

 So, I realized this is the first 'official' horse product I'm using. I never actually USED MTG, despite having a bottle of it.  Anyhow, I'm not quite ready to fess up to DH that I'm using stuff intended for animals (though, I doubt it would phase him in the LEAST) so I poured it into a small tub - it'll also help me control how much I use. 

The smell reminds me of Elasta QP IFC - so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Shimmie

miss_cherokee said:


> Thanks shimmie!! I can't wait to try it! I do have a question for you ladies...........Will this product work if you are currently using growth aids on the scalp also? It is my understanding that using OCT is being applied to the scalp. So if I'm using a product like BT or MN on the scalp, do you think using the OCT will still be effective?


You're making a good point here.   I'm just using the Ovation system alone, other than sealing my ends with Olive and/or Castor oil, and twisting into a soft pretzel shaped bun. 

Hmmmmmm, I wouldn't combine the two at the same time.  You may end up 'canceling' one or the other out.   *OR*, I can see your next updated pictures with this long extended 'train' of your long and flowing hair sweeping the floor, as you carry it draped over your arm like a beautiful corn silk shawl...  

You know what's best for you, Darlin'... 

Blessings angel...


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Shimmie said:


> You're making a good point here. I'm just using the Ovation system alone, other than sealing my ends with Olive and/or Castor oil, and twisting into a soft pretzel shaped bun.
> 
> Hmmmmmm, I wouldn't combine the two at the same time.  You may end up 'canceling' one or the other out.   *OR, I can see your next updated pictures with this long extended 'train' of your long and flowing hair sweeping the floor, as you carry it draped over your arm like a beautiful corn silk shawl...*
> 
> You know what's best for you, Darlin'...
> 
> Blessings angel...


Girl stop it I say!!  You'll have me ordering dozens of bottles of that stuff talkin like that!


----------



## Shimmie

miss_cherokee said:


> Girl stop it I say!! You'll have me ordering dozens of bottles of that stuff talkin like that!


yeah, but you have me 'eyeing'  my MN recipe concoction in my medicine cabinet........

Hmmmmmmmmmmm lemme see now....:scratchch: MN = morning * OCT = bedtime.... 

Shoot, you and me both will have the longest 'mane' train in the history of the world, let alone LHCF.  Don't even get me started. I'd love to be 'sitting' on my hair 'length'.  

Blessings again upon you angel...on your hair journey and all. 

This "OCT" (Ovation Cell Therapy)  is excellent all by itsself , it really is. It's the first product that has ever given me both 'instant' and loveable results that *everyone* around me is noticing right off the bat. 

Ooooooo, check this out: I had Dance class tonight and my hair did not 'revert' back. Two hours of sweating and I still look like I just did my hair and it also still has the fresh fragrance from when I washed it yesterday.

I'm telling you, I love this Ovation more and more... 

Hey Miss Cherokee, now we get to say, "Excuse me while I sit on my hair." That's how long it's gonna grow....Yup... Uh-huh


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

I'm in. I have actually been using the ovation cell therapy for the past 6 weeks with good results. Im putting pics in my fotki so you guys can see.

I use it about 2-3 times a week and so far so good.


----------



## Shimmie

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I'm in. I have actually been using the ovation cell therapy for the past 6 weeks with good results. Im putting pics in my fotki so you guys can see.
> 
> I use it about 2-3 times a week and so far so good.


  DSD...

Six Weeks........ :wow:   Please share your before/after's.  Can't wait to see your progress.  

Blessings to you...


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Shimmie said:


> yeah, but you have me 'eyeing'  my MN recipe concoction in my medicine cabinet........
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm lemme see now....:scratchch: MN = morning * OCT = bedtime....
> 
> Shoot, you and me both will have the longest 'mane' train in the history of the world, let alone LHCF.  Don't even get me started. I'd love to be 'sitting' on my hair 'length'.
> 
> Blessings again upon you angel...on your hair journey and all.
> 
> This "OCT" (Ovation Cell Therapy)  is excellent all by itsself , it really is. It's the first product that has ever given me both 'instant' and loveable results that *everyone* around me is noticing right off the bat.
> 
> Ooooooo, check this out: I had Dance class tonight and my hair did not 'revert' back. Two hours of sweating and I still look like I just did my hair and it also still has the fresh fragrance from when I washed it yesterday.
> 
> I'm telling you, I love this Ovation more and more...
> 
> Hey Miss Cherokee, now we get to say, "Excuse me while I sit on my hair." That's how long it's gonna grow....Yup... Uh-huh


Girl you are too silly!  I can't wait to see your next update after using it.  I'm so excited for you and the the others who are on this challenge!!!


----------



## Shimmie

miss_cherokee said:


> Girl you are too silly! I can't wait to see your next update after using it. I'm so excited for you and the the others who are on this challenge!!!


Between your eyelash thread "the Hot Combo - SAA and Castor Oil, and this one.....:wow:  I'll be flowing hair and batting my eyelashes all over the place...


----------



## JustKiya

DSD - I'm going to have to stalk your fotki!! 

I used a little on my hairline this morning (my hairline always gets the first and most consistent growth aid love), and I have to say, I like how it works in, and I like the smell. I'm going to have fun with this!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Shimmie said:


> Between your eyelash thread "the Hot Combo - SAA and Castor Oil, and this one.....:wow:  I'll be flowing hair and batting my eyelashes all over the place...


Girl, I can't thank Sareca enough for turning me onto the SAA and eyelashes.  For a while, I had been thinking about getting faux lashes applied.  But now that I use the SAA/CO combo, girl, faux lashes are a thing of the past for me.  You can't tell me nothin now!!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Shimmie said:


> DSD...
> 
> Six Weeks........ :wow:   Please share your before/after's.  Can't wait to see your progress.
> 
> Blessings to you...


Awww. Thank you. I do have some pics in my fotki but i will post them here too.



nappywomyn said:


> DSD - I'm going to have to stalk your fotki!!
> 
> I used a little on my hairline this morning (my hairline always gets the first and most consistent growth aid love), and I have to say, I like how it works in, and I like the smell. I'm going to have fun with this!


Keep looking out for updates im probably going to update about every ten weeks or so. I am getting ready to start wearing extensions again. This short hair done got on my last nerve. lol 

Let me know if you notice any results.


*This is the photo i took on January 28, 2008. This was 3 days after I started using the OCT.*











*I took this photo approximately one month later on Feb 27. 2008*


----------



## angenoir

Hi Ladies

Wow. I am seeing some great progress from the ladies in this thread.
Before I whip out my credit card to buy Mega-Tek I have just two questions to those who have been using it:

1) How does it smell?
2) Is it greasy? eg can it be used with a sew-in without getting all greasy?

Thanks!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

angenoir said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Wow. I am seeing some great progress from the ladies in this thread.
> Before I whip out my credit card to buy Mega-Tek I have just two questions to those who have been using it:
> 
> 1) How does it smell?
> 2) Is it greasy? eg can it be used with a sew-in without getting all greasy?
> 
> Thanks!


From what I remember of it when I had it, it wasn't greasy at all (at least not to me) and it had a pleasant smell.


----------



## angenoir

miss_cherokee said:


> From what I remember of it when I had it, it wasn't greasy at all (at least not to me) and it had a pleasant smell.


 
Thanks for your response. Looks like I have to get me some...


----------



## Shimmie

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Awww. Thank you. I do have some pics in my fotki but i will post them here too.
> 
> 
> Keep looking out for updates im probably going to update about every ten weeks or so. I am getting ready to start wearing extensions again. This short hair done got on my last nerve. lol
> 
> Let me know if you notice any results.
> 
> 
> *This is the photo i took on January 28, 2008. This was 3 days after I started using the OCT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I took this photo approximately one month later on Feb 27. 2008*


:wow:  OMGoodness!!!!  :wow:  DSD...this is no joke!   ONE MONTH????

Golly Moses!  This product doesn't play around.  I need to re-read your original post.   Is this as a leave-in?   And only 2 -3 days you apply it?  

I'm just too done....    Yiour hair is beautiful and so are you, angel.


----------



## Shimmie

miss_cherokee said:


> Girl, I can't thank Sareca enough for turning me onto the SAA and eyelashes. For a while, I had been thinking about getting faux lashes applied. But now that I use the SAA/CO combo, girl, faux lashes are a thing of the past for me. You can't tell me nothin now!!!!


Go 'head' girl...you rock :reddancer:


----------



## imstush

I just purchased this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




are you supposed to wash it out after you put it on your scalp?  I read the thread, sorry if I missed the answer.


----------



## JustKiya

DSD  Oh. My. Gods!! That's amazing - can you see a difference, she asks!! *snort* 

imstush - I'm rubbing it in and leaving it on - I only wash my hair once a week.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

WoW thats amazing growth I hope I get results like that


dontspeakdefeat said:


> Awww. Thank you. I do have some pics in my fotki but i will post them here too.
> 
> 
> Keep looking out for updates im probably going to update about every ten weeks or so. I am getting ready to start wearing extensions again. This short hair done got on my last nerve. lol
> 
> Let me know if you notice any results.
> 
> 
> *This is the photo i took on January 28, 2008. This was 3 days after I started using the OCT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I took this photo approximately one month later on Feb 27. 2008*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Shimmie said:


> :wow:  OMGoodness!!!!  :wow:  DSD...this is no joke!   ONE MONTH????
> 
> Golly Moses!  This product doesn't play around.  I need to re-read your original post.   Is this as a leave-in?   And only 2 -3 days you apply it?
> 
> I'm just too done....    Yiour hair is beautiful and so are you, angel.


Thanks Love! 

No joke at all. Just one month of growth. It does feel longer. 

I use it 2-3 times a week. Lately it's been more on the 2 times a week side.I don't let it sit tho. No time for that. 

I apply it onto my entire scalp and to my hair after I shampoo. I leave it on for about 5 mins or so. Sometimes I just co wash with it(OCT). Then I apply the cream rinse and rinse out immediately. Nothing extra.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

nappywomyn said:


> DSD  Oh. My. Gods!! That's amazing - can you see a difference, she asks!! *snort*
> 
> imstush - I'm rubbing it in and leaving it on - I only wash my hair once a week.


Thanks. It's always harder to see the results yourself but I believe it's working. Yay!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

MissMadaam said:


> WoW thats amazing growth I hope I get results like that


Thanks and good luck to you!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

BTW Ladies this is the only growth aid I am applying. No solutions no vits no nothing else!!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Thanks Love!
> 
> No joke at all. Just one month of growth. It does feel longer.
> 
> I use it 2-3 times a week. Lately it's been more on the 2 times a week side.I don't let it sit tho. No time for that.
> 
> I apply it onto my entire scalp and to my hair after I shampoo. I leave it on for about 5 mins or so. Sometimes I just co wash with it(OCT). Then I apply the cream rinse and rinse out immediately. Nothing extra.


Good, I was just about to ask questions on how everyone's applying their MT or OCT!!  

But, for those of you who are leaving it in overnight, how are you applying it?  Are you applying it to the scalp only, the hair, or both?


----------



## brittanynic16

WOW!! I can't wait for it to get here!!!


----------



## Jetblackhair

Ok, this looks like an exciting challenge.  I'm in on this one but I won't be able to start until my next wash.

I will be using Mega-Tek Hair Rejuvenator (the product they had right before Ovation).

Is everyone continuing to deep condition the hair using your regular routine?


----------



## Serenity_Peace

I just got my package today and can't wait until Sunday!! :woohoo::woohoo2:

I also picked up my Curlformers from Sally's. Very expensive!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

I also wanted to add that I see less shedding and breakage using the OCT. I can blowdry my hair without losing a single strand!!


----------



## donewit-it

miss_cherokee said:


> Good, I was just about to ask questions on how everyone's applying their MT or OCT!!
> 
> But, for those of you who are leaving it in overnight, how are you applying it? Are you applying it to the scalp only, the hair, or both?


 

I'm finding it hard to get to my scalp with all this hair on my head.  I'm trying, but I'm mostly applying to hair.

DSD is right about less breakage.  When I detangle my hair, I don't loose any strands.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

DSD, your progress is amazing, sweetheart!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Serenity_Peace said:


> DSD, your progress is amazing, sweetheart!


Thanks. I hope that I continue to get such great results. I'm in it for the long haul!


----------



## JustKiya

Jetblackhair said:


> Ok, this looks like an exciting challenge. I'm in on this one but I won't be able to start until my next wash.
> 
> I will be using Mega-Tek Hair Rejuvenator (the product they had right before Ovation).
> 
> Is everyone continuing to deep condition the hair using your regular routine?


 
I am still using my regular routine - just adding in the megatek massage a couple of times a week - I'm looking forward to getting into my head tonight!


----------



## Summer_Rain

I ordered my OCT yesterday & received an email that it shipped yesterday as well. Can't wait to start using!


----------



## princessnad

Ladies, I know I'm late but I'm joining.  I should recieve my package on Saturday so I am starting Sunday.  I'm so excited!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Heard about OCT but what is megatek?


----------



## gorgeoushair

For those using Mega-tek, are you using the Equine or the Pet Mega-tek rebuilder.  I didn't know there was two lines of Megatek......the pet one seems to have better ingredients as far as the rebuilder goes.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

gorgeoushair said:


> For those using Mega-tek, are you using the Equine or the Pet Mega-tek rebuilder. I didn't know there was two lines of Megatek......the pet one seems to have better ingredients as far as the rebuilder goes.


Ive only use the Equine one for my hair as my protein condition because the manufacturer states that it is safe for human use.
The pet one does look great tho but they don't state that its human friendly


----------



## blazingthru

Shimmie said:


> How about this one? I tried to add a 'caption' to it, but it's not working too well for me at the moment. I'm going to add this to my picture strip in my siggy strip below to see how it works.
> 
> If you like this one, just right click on the picture and save in your picture files and then upload it to your siggy, or Avatar. Or you may be able to copy and paste it as well. Hope this helps...
> 
> I'll keep trying though.
> 
> Blessings and much success to everyone....


Sorry I haven't been on in a while and forgot about this I like this seal. Any one can take over I will take whatever you'll choose. I hadn't thought of a particular one at all.


----------



## Jetblackhair

nappywomyn said:


> I am still using my regular routine - just adding in the megatek massage a couple of times a week - I'm looking forward to getting into my head tonight!



Thanks NW.  I'm starting this weekend...can't wait!


----------



## JustKiya

gorgeoushair said:


> For those using Mega-tek, are you using the Equine or the Pet Mega-tek rebuilder. I didn't know there was two lines of Megatek......the pet one seems to have better ingredients as far as the rebuilder goes.


 
I'm using the Equine as well - what are the different ingredients in the pet one? 

And interestingly enough, I trust stuff for horses more than I do stuff for dogs/cats - they are bigger, so the amount used on a horse would be MORE than what I would use - so if it's horse safe, I'm comfy assuming it's human safe. Cats/Dogs on the other hand, are much smaller, so I would be upping the dosage that was considered safe on them..... and that sort of experimentation -----   Well, no. 

And ESP. if the pet one doesn't say its safe for human use???  Oh, hells nawh.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I'm using the Equine as well and my hair does not shed hardly at all.  It definately doesn't break.  When I wash my hair, maybe a few strands come out, that's about it.  When I CW...maybe one or two..tops!  I'm shocked and amazed, seriously

I am going to order the Ovation though....Shimmie girl, you and DSD are giving me some hope.


----------



## JustKiya

I'm soooo excited about this - I used it last night, all over my head. It made my hair crazy soft (crazy!) and my scalp tingled for a little while afterwards - I think that was more from the lovely massage than anything else - I REALLY like how it smells though, and I'm not worried about buildup in the least - we'll see what I think about it after two weeks. 

 I took some pictures of my hairline too, and since I'm using it there everyday, I'm going to take pictures every two weeks for the full challenge - it'll be interesting seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Shimmie

Trudy said:


> Sorry I haven't been on in a while and forgot about this I like this seal. Any one can take over I will take whatever you'll choose. I hadn't thought of a particular one at all.


Hi Trudy...Welcome Back 

Here's the one that nappywoman created for us.  You wil notice that it''s in quite a few 'siggys' and avatars.   Just copy and paste it into your siggy or save it in your picture files and upload it to either your avatar or your siggy. 

Blessings,


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm using the Equine as well and my hair does not shed hardly at all. It definately doesn't break. When I wash my hair, maybe a few strands come out, that's about it. When I CW...maybe one or two..tops! I'm shocked and amazed, seriously
> 
> I am going to order the Ovation though....Shimmie girl, you and DSD are giving me some hope.


Precious Wavy, I love using the OCT and you will too, I'm sure....


----------



## blazingthru

Shimmie said:


> Hi Trudy...Welcome Back
> 
> Here's the one that nappywoman created for us. You wil notice that it''s in quite a few 'siggys' and avatars. Just copy and paste it into your siggy or save it in your picture files and upload it to either your avatar or your siggy.
> 
> Blessings,


Hi Shimmie,  I notice after I responded. Its looks so nice.  Okay i been using the product for two nights now. I really like it. My hair is so so soft and yeah I feel this tingling when I put it on it kind of burns but it goes away.  I put in on my scalp and massage it in.  I  also put it on my daughters edges and back portion she has no hair there at all, its starting to show peach fuzz.  She won't let me take a picture.  she said she is not for display. I laugh at her and she said you promise not to post it and I couldn't say anything so I did not take her picture. but her hair is showing improvement little by little. she also co washes daily.  I have since stopped doing that I don't know if it is as effective for me to co wash with the product on.  So I will not cowash as often. What I do is tie my hair up at night and in the AM spritz with leave in conditioner and put a baggie on while I do whatever I do to get ready for work and then put a band on and smash it down in an afro puff thingy and go to work.


----------



## Shimmie

Trudy said:


> Hi Shimmie, I notice after I responded. Its looks so nice.
> 
> Okay i been using the product for two nights now. I really like it. My hair is so so soft and yeah I feel this tingling when I put it on it kind of burns but it goes away. I put in on my scalp and massage it in.
> 
> I also put it on my daughters edges and back portion she has no hair there at all, its starting to show peach fuzz. She won't let me take a picture. she said she is not for display. I laugh at her and she said you promise not to post it and I couldn't say anything so I did not take her picture. but her hair is showing improvement little by little. she also co washes daily.
> 
> I have since stopped doing that I don't know if it is as effective for me to co wash with the product on. So I will not cowash as often. What I do is tie my hair up at night and in the AM spritz with leave in conditioner and put a baggie on while I do whatever I do to get ready for work and then put a band on and smash it down in an afro puff thingy and go to work.


Trudy, isn't this OCT the best? I'm so glad I saw Sareca's thread and hopped on this right away. And you are so right, these conditioners really do leave the hair nice and soft...also thicker. 

I'm excited for your daughter...give her a great big hug . Pictures or not, she's still a sweetheart.  

As for the co-wash, I think you've chosen a good plan. Sometimes I'm so busy, I only get to co-wash just once a week; sometimes, not at all. My regular routine is 2-3 times a week and I use a favorite regular conditioner.

I wish you the best with this and for your daughter too.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

For those using Mega Tek, which are you using and are you using as a leave in?

1. Eqyss Microtek Equine Spray 32ou 

2. Eqyess Megatek Rebuilder

Thank you, Ladies


----------



## JustKiya

It~Can~Grow said:


> For those using Mega Tek, which are you using and are you using as a leave in?
> 
> 1. Eqyss Microtek Equine Spray 32ou
> 
> 2. Eqyess Megatek Rebuilder
> 
> Thank you, Ladies


 
Figured it would be good to have a rollcall here  - 

1)Megatek Rebuilder
2) Leave-in/Scalp Massage Goo


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Ok. I kept putting stuff in my cart and forgetting about it and forgetting my strategy.

Thanks, NWomyn for answering my question.

I ordered the rebuilder to use through June, my next relaxer, once summer starts I will move to the OCT since we're supposed to get more growth during summer months.

I'll use as others 3 times a week as leave in.

Thanks, again

edit: I need some thickness so even if it only grows width instead of length...I'm a happy gal. 


It~Can~Grow said:


> Question, ladies. Is this more suited for naturals? If not, which is better the Cell Therapy or Mega-Tek?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Man I wish I could get to work and stay off this site.erplexed


----------



## sareca

I guess I'm going to have to join the challenge. I haven't applied daily in weeks. I've been doing once/twice per week and I can tell the difference in my growth rate. 

I'm rededicating myself to applying it every night or morning.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

sareca said:


> I guess I'm going to have to join the challenge. I haven't applied daily in weeks. I've been doing once/twice per week and *I can tell the difference in my growth rate*.
> 
> I'm rededicating myself to applying it every night or morning.


 
Uh..uh..erplexed change my application to nightly, then


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> I guess I'm going to have to join the challenge. I haven't applied daily in weeks. I've been doing once/twice per week and I can tell the difference in my growth rate.
> 
> I'm rededicating myself to applying it every night or morning.


 
Oooh, wow, really? Hrrrm. I don't know if I can do it every night - I'm scared of that much manipulation - in two strand twists or not. Hrrm. 

I might just have slower growth, is all.


----------



## Shimmie

sareca said:


> I guess I'm going to have to join the challenge. I haven't applied daily in weeks. I've been doing once/twice per week and I can tell the difference in my growth rate.
> 
> I'm rededicating myself to applying it every night or morning.


   to our Challenge Sareca.  

Well, actually..................................you started it.........  

{{{{ Hugs }}}} angel.   Glad you're here with us.  I'm so happy with this product.


----------



## Jetblackhair

It~Can~Grow said:


> For those using Mega Tek, which are you using and are you using as a leave in?
> 
> 1. Eqyss Microtek Equine Spray 32ou
> 
> 2. Eqyess Megatek Rebuilder
> 
> Thank you, Ladies



I will be using the Mega-Tek Hair Rejuvenator.  This was the original version for humans before Ovation Cell Therapy came out, so they no longer sell it.

The ingredients are essentially the same but in a different order.  I will be washing my hair once or twice a week and applying as a wash out conditioner first.

If everything goes ok and my hair likes it I will then use it as a leave-in over night.


----------



## gorgeoushair

Is there a difference between the rebuilder and the rejuvenator?  Are they used for the same purpose?


----------



## tt8

*WHOOOHOO!!!*


sareca said:


> I guess I'm going to have to join the challenge. I haven't applied daily in weeks. I've been doing once/twice per week and I can tell the difference in my growth rate.
> 
> I'm rededicating myself to applying it every night or morning.


----------



## tt8

*Sorry ladies I've been MIA! I have had some major shedding and when I noticed it I stopped everything. I'm afraid to touch my hair let alone wash it. I am not sure what brought it on or how to aleviate the problem*


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> *Sorry ladies I've been MIA! I have had some major shedding and when I noticed it I stopped everything. I'm afraid to touch my hair let alone wash it. I am not sure what brought it on or how to aleviate the problem*


 
Oh, no!! Were you sick about 2 weeks to a month ago? Go through any stress? Did the weather change suddenly? Has your scalp been itching more? Changed any products besides the MegaTek?? 

You started the challenge, we've gotta figure this out!


----------



## tt8

STRESS!!!! I'm super!


nappywomyn said:


> Oh, no!! Were you sick about 2 weeks to a month ago? Go through any stress? Did the weather change suddenly? Has your scalp been itching more? Changed any products besides the MegaTek??
> 
> You started the challenge, we've gotta figure this out!


----------



## Jetblackhair

gorgeoushair said:


> Is there a difference between the rebuilder and the rejuvenator? Are they used for the same purpose?


 
I believe the Rebuilder is from the Equine line and the Rejuvenator was made for humans (sounds funny I know) but the purpose is the same.

The human version was made for people who are uncomfortable with using the Equine line.  I don't think the Rejuvenator is no longer available because Ovation Cell Therapy replaced it.

I'm just going to use up my Mega-Tek Rejuvenator since it's what I have on hand.


----------



## Jetblackhair

tt8 said:


> *Sorry ladies I've been MIA! I have had some major shedding and when I noticed it I stopped everything. I'm afraid to touch my hair let alone wash it. I am not sure what brought it on or how to aleviate the problem*


 

Sorry to hear this.  How often were you using the MegaTek? Has your shedding subsided somewhat since you stopped everything?


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> STRESS!!!! I'm super!


 
Oh, no!!! If it's stress, that's most likely whats causing the increased shed. Are you cool with meditating? I would take 15 minutes of of every day, sit in a quiet, semi-dark spot, and just breathe and rest and meditate - and try to clear your head and mind - it's almost like a waking nap. 


For a win/win, you could do a scalp/temple massage while you are at it!  

Be sure to take care of your health - stay hydrated, take a lil extra vit. C - stress can compromise the immune system, too.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I just purchased the Ovation System....yayyyyy!!!  Although I have been using the MegaTek and it's been working, I'm excited about using the Ovation....I'm ready for mega growth!!!

Also, check out this video I found about the Ovation system.  On the webpage, the video is on the right.  Actually, there are three mini videos...I liked the third one better.  Check it out!

http://www.fox6.com/content/sandieg...ntent_id=ba7c511d-185b-4f7e-a7d3-f42f390cad50


----------



## angenoir

UK and Europe ladies if you are interested in Mega-Tek you can buy it here with quite low shipping costs: http://www.tailgator.co.uk/
I am still debating whether to use this product but I may


----------



## Jetblackhair

Thanks for posting the video Nice & Wavy.  The hosts of the show are very excited about Ovation too.


----------



## sareca

I just rollerset my hair and it looks like the inch that I trimmed on 2/10 is back.  My hair NEVER has a visible change in length in less than 30 days.  I'm absolutely speechless.  I haven't even been using it consistently.  On a less positive note, compared to my ultra thick NG, my ends look really really thin.  I'm not gonna cut them until the end of the year, but I'm not happy. In fact, all of my pre-OCT hair looks thinner by comparison. *sigh* Maybe it'll be better after I touch-up but the difference is so stark I kinda doubt it. 

Anyway, I've been doing well with my daily applications. I've stopped in preparation for Monday's touch-up.  I'll resume treatment the following day. 

Happy growing everyone!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Ladies, talk to me about how you are applying the Cell Therapy to your roots. Are you using your fingers or transferring the contents to an applicator bottle? It just seems hard to get this stuff to the scalp only...


----------



## brittanynic16

I started yesterday. I can't wait to see results.


----------



## klb120475

nappywomyn said:


> *sucksteeth* Now why'd they cancel my order because they are outta stock..... I know it was some of ya'll!!
> 
> Fine, fine, I'll pay full price.
> 
> Dang!


----------



## JustKiya

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, talk to me about how you are applying the Cell Therapy to your roots. Are you using your fingers or transferring the contents to an applicator bottle? It just seems hard to get this stuff to the scalp only...


 
I don't know if CT is the same thickness as the MegaTek, but I put some of mine into an empty 2oz tub that I had and I just dab my fingertip into it and massage that fingertip onto my scalp. If a little gets on my hair, that's okay, too. 

Lets see - I've been using it on my hairline daily, and I gave myself a full scalp massage Wednesday and this Morning. I'm going to tea wash my hair this evening, and then do another scalp massage on Sunday before I put my hair up for the week. 

So far, I have to say that besides the odd tingle, my scalp has been okay - I was rather concerned that my scalp would react negatively to having a leave-in on it all the time, but it seems fine.... 

That's SOOO exciting Sareca -  I can't believe you're seeing such fabulous results....


----------



## RZILYNT

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, talk to me about how you are applying the Cell Therapy to your roots. Are you using your fingers or transferring the contents to an applicator bottle? It just seems hard to get this stuff to the scalp only...


 
Serenity_Peace,

I have been using it like I am oiling my scalp. I use a mist spray bottle to wet my scalp if I am not going to shampoo that day. Then I apply it. I pour some out of the bottle in small cup and then part my hair in sections then massage in and then bun it up.
I retouched back on 2/27, got ng already. I will use the OT until it is gone, but I did order the Megatek from another site since it is less expensive.

I have noticed that the OT has castor oil in it whereas the Megatek has dimethcone in it, net results are probably the same, but you may notice a difference in how your hair feels.

RZ~


----------



## Shimmie

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, talk to me about how you are applying the Cell Therapy to your roots. Are you using your fingers or transferring the contents to an applicator bottle? It just seems hard to get this stuff to the scalp only...


Hi Serenity Peace   Great to see you here too...

On  days when I don't shampoo or conditioner wash, I just water spritz my hair, part my hair in sections and apply the Ovation Cell Therapy to my scalp with my fingertips.  I squeeze a little OCT from the bottle in the palm of my hand and apply.  Then I massage my scalp as I relax, seal my ends with olive/castor oil; smooth into a soft twist bun...then I'm done.    I wear it as a leave-in. 

I think I may try using a narrow tipped applicator bottle though, just to see how it works.  

  Hugs and Blessings to you...


----------



## Shimmie

klb120475 said:


>


  Hi KLB...wanna join our challenge?   

For you and Mr. KLBoo


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I washed and conditioned my hair today and then used my new Maxiglide MP. (pics are to follow) I can't believe how thick my hair got just within the last week from using the MegaTek

I can't say it got longer...just thicker than it was.  Dh said it looks like a completely different head of hair, but of course, i can't see it yet

I can't wait to use the OCT...I'm looking for length!

Klb....hope you can join the challenge!


----------



## Jetblackhair

sareca said:


> I just rollerset my hair and it looks like the inch that I trimmed on 2/10 is back. My hair NEVER has a visible change in length in less than 30 days. I'm absolutely speechless.  I haven't even been using it consistently.  On a less positive note, compared to my ultra thick NG, my ends look really really thin. I'm not gonna cut them until the end of the year, but I'm not happy. In fact, all of my pre-OCT hair looks thinner by comparison. *sigh* Maybe it'll be better after I touch-up but the difference is so stark I kinda doubt it.
> 
> Anyway, I've been doing well with my daily applications. I've stopped in preparation for Monday's touch-up. I'll resume treatment the following day.
> 
> Happy growing everyone!


 
Wow,  I hope I have similar results with thickness especially since I have fine hair.


----------



## Jetblackhair

Nice & Wavy said:


> I washed and conditioned my hair today and then used my new Maxiglide MP. (pics are to follow) I can't believe how thick my hair got just within the last week from using the MegaTek
> 
> I can't say it got longer...just thicker than it was. Dh said it looks like a completely different head of hair, but of course, i can't see it yet
> 
> I can't wait to use the OCT...I'm looking for length!
> 
> Klb....hope you can join the challenge!


 
Awesome, so you are experiencing thickness too...music to my ears


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Jetblackhair said:


> Awesome, so you are experiencing thickness too...music to my ears



Yes, and that is what's suprising me so much and I've only been using the MegaTek, I should be receiving my OCT this week!


----------



## JustKiya

*does a happy little dance* 

Smells good, doesn't bother my scalp, AND encourages extra growth and thickness?  

Yessir! I will stick to this one!


----------



## princessnad

I just recieved my bottle of mega-tek.  It smells a lot nicer than I thought.  I hope this works.  I need some thickness and length!


----------



## Cayenne0622

Quick question.  Do you have to dampen your hair and/or scalp everytime you use this Ovation Cell product?  I would like to give it a shot but my plan would be to lightly apply it to my scalp every other day.  With my relaxed hair, I wouldn't want to have to wet or dampen my hair that often just to apply the product.


----------



## JustKiya

Cayenne0622 said:


> Quick question. Do you have to dampen your hair and/or scalp everytime you use this Ovation Cell product? I would like to give it a shot but my plan would be to lightly apply it to my scalp every other day. With my relaxed hair, I wouldn't want to have to wet or dampen my hair that often just to apply the product.


 
I haven't been dampening - just putting in on dry hair most of the time. The only time I use it on damp hair is after I've washed it - in other words, I don't get it damp on purpose, but if it IS damp, I take advantage of it.


----------



## Lavendar

I've been looking in on y'all but I've managed to be cool until Nice and Wavy posted the video and someone said the word "natural."  I'm going downhill fast.......


----------



## JustKiya

Come on in Lavendar - the water is FINE!!!!  

Has any who has used it on both dry and damp hair noticed a difference in how their hair felt, afterwards? My hair feels - a little coated, I think? after using in on wet hair, whereas it always felt like it 'sank' into my hair and scalp when I used it on dry hair..... 

Am I tripping or has anyone else noticed this as well?


----------



## Cayenne0622

JustKiya said:


> I haven't been dampening - just putting in on dry hair most of the time. The only time I use it on damp hair is after I've washed it - in other words, I don't get it damp on purpose, but if it IS damp, I take advantage of it.


 
Thanks so mucho!  I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

JustKiya said:


> Come on in Lavendar - the water is FINE!!!!
> 
> Has any who has used it on both dry and damp hair noticed a difference in how their hair felt, afterwards? My hair feels - a little coated, I think? after using in on wet hair, whereas it always felt like it 'sank' into my hair and scalp when I used it on dry hair.....
> 
> Am I tripping or has anyone else noticed this as well?



I gotta tell ya, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this product! The best ever! I used the CT on dry scalp last night and let it sit overnight. This evening, I washed using the OCT Color Shampoo and the OCT Conditioner Rinse. I then deep conditioned with Profectiv Break Free Growth Deep Conditioner with heat for about 1 hour. The tangles melted away. I lost maybe 5 shedded hairs. I am now sitting under the dryer with these Curlformers. I hope they come out right. OCT is a keeper!!! I am very, very pleased!!


----------



## tt8

_Hey Ladies...
First off I want to thank justkiya for our official logo. LOVES IT!!! (now if only my computer illiterate butt can copy it on my profile page)_
I wanted to know if you ladies using the OCT are using the CREME RINSE also or the OCT alone. Please let me know. I'm trying to see where my better results lie...

*
*TAKE A LOOK AT OUR "PLEDGE CLASS" list. If you don't have a product by your name I need you to either PM me or post it so I can add it to the list.
**

CONGRATS to SARECA n DONTSPEAKDEFEAT on your growth!!!! We can't wait to join you girls!!!!!
*


----------



## Shimmie

tt8 said:


> _Hey Ladies..._
> _First off I want to thank justkiya for our official logo. LOVES IT!!! (now if only my computer illiterate butt can copy it on my profile page)_
> I wanted to know if you ladies using the OCT are using the CREME RINSE also or the OCT alone. Please let me know. I'm trying to see where my better results lie...
> 
> 
> **TAKE A LOOK AT OUR "PLEDGE CLASS" list. If you don't have a product by your name I need you to either PM me or post it so I can add it to the list.*
> 
> 
> *CONGRATS to SARECA n DONTSPEAKDEFEAT on your growth!!!! We can't wait to join you girls!!!!!*


Hi tt8  

*With the Ovation Hair Care system:* 

I apply the Ovation shampoo, rinse;
Use the Ovation creme rinse, rinse out; then
I apply the Cell Therapy creme and massage into my scalp as a leave in.


----------



## JLove74

is anyone using heat (when DC) with the OCT?


----------



## Summer_Rain

Just wanted to let u bullies know that I purchased the OCT ! I better be APL by next week for that money!


----------



## BrownBetty

I just bought OCT... no poo and no con, I couldn't justify buying more of either.  I am getting a touch up this week, so I how long should I wait until I start using OCT?


----------



## blazingthru

I apply the Ovations directly to my scalp with my finger tips after sectioning off.  I sometimes forget to spritz the leave in first. So I try to put the Ovations in after I wash or co wash but I am not cowashing daily so I just use the leave in spritz and then put it in.  I have not been able to tell a difference in growth--- well its only been a week and I was sick for the last few days and didn't put it in for three days. So I will actually have to wait the month to see if there is a change in growth.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Lavendar said:


> I've been looking in on y'all but I've managed to be cool until Nice and Wavy posted the video and someone said the word "natural."  I'm going downhill fast.......



...girl, you had better jump on in...the river is "nice"!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

tt8 said:


> _Hey Ladies...
> First off I want to thank justkiya for our official logo. LOVES IT!!! (now if only my computer illiterate butt can copy it on my profile page)_
> I wanted to know if you ladies using the OCT are using the CREME RINSE also or the OCT alone. Please let me know. I'm trying to see where my better results lie...
> 
> *
> *TAKE A LOOK AT OUR "PLEDGE CLASS" list. If you don't have a product by your name I need you to either PM me or post it so I can add it to the list.
> **
> 
> CONGRATS to SARECA n DONTSPEAKDEFEAT on your growth!!!! We can't wait to join you girls!!!!!
> *



I just ordered the OCT last week, so until then..I'll keep using the MegaTek.  I did order the whole set, since Shimmie said it made her hair feel wonderful...I like wonderful....

ETA: Oh, here is my before.  This is from Saturday:


----------



## imstush

I want in....but I am also using Phyto thinning products.  Just found out I am anemic reason for my hair thinning and breaking profusely.  I ordered the mega-tek first, and will try the OCT once it's done.  (depending on the results with the mega-tek).


----------



## sareca

Ok, so I did my touch-up this morning and the OCT hair took it like a champ!  The OCT hair is definitely more dense and _luxurious, _for lack of a better word, than my pre-OCT hair. I can't wait until the end of the year. :reddancer:


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> Ok, so I did my touch-up this morning and the OCT hair took it like a champ! The OCT hair is definitely more dense and _luxurious, _for lack of a better word, than my pre-OCT hair. I can't wait until the end of the year. :reddancer:


 
Now, you KNOW we need pictures!!!


----------



## girlyprincess23

so do you just wash your hair with the mega tek (cuz that's cheaper) or is it like a moisturizer?  btw are the manufacturers of ovatian african american??


----------



## JustKiya

girlyprincess23 said:


> so do you just wash your hair with the mega tek (cuz that's cheaper) or is it like a moisturizer?


 
I use it as a scalp massage cream, basically, and leave it in til I wash.


----------



## Shimmie

JLove74 said:


> is anyone using heat (when DC) with the OCT?


No heat for me...   I've used a plastic cap a few times.


----------



## Shimmie

SummerRain said:


> Just wanted to let u bullies know that I purchased the OCT ! *I better be APL by next week for that money*!


I should be knee length....

I want an inch for every dollar spent, even if it means I have to drag my hair around like a Bride's gown train or wrap it around my waste as a cincher.  And thick enough to use as a blanket on these winter nights.  Or make a coat and hat / gloves out of it and still have knee length hair.


----------



## Shimmie

girlyprincess23 said:


> so do you just wash your hair with the mega tek (cuz that's cheaper) or is it like a moisturizer? btw are the manufacturers of ovatian african american??


No...  They are Equines...


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie said:


> No... They are Equines...


 


You. Aint. Right.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I should be knee length....
> 
> I want an inch for every dollar spent, even if it means I have to drag my hair around like a Bride's gown train or wrap it around my waste as a cincher.  And thick enough to use as a blanket on these winter nights.  Or make a coat and hat / gloves out of it and still have knee length hair.



.....


----------



## Lavendar

JustKiya said:


> Come on in Lavendar - the water is FINE!!!!


 


Nice & Wavy said:


> ...girl, you had better jump on in...the river is "nice"!!!


 
Ooooo..y'all know y'all wrong!!!  OCT pushas!


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> You. Aint. Right.


I was wondering if anyone would 'catch' it.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> .....


----------



## tt8

*Lavendar,
Girl, I would hate to be sitting on my hair before you and you got a good head-start on me... It would just be a shame

   Shimmie and JustKiya yall aint right...I want that fairy tale REPUNZEL, make white girls jealous, make black girls think I've got a dayum good weave, a bun almost the size of my head hair. Let the chuch say AMEN!!*


Lavendar said:


> Ooooo..y'all know y'all wrong!!!  OCT pushas!


----------



## tt8

I accidentally used it on dry scalp and immediately wet it. Besides it being a little dandruff looking, I just wanted to follow the directions cuz that's the method Sareca n DSD used to get the results they got. 
   And when I wet my scalp if it's not wash day, I just spray it with this Evian mist that I have. 
   This might be a question for the Ovation supplier. ( forgot their names)



JustKiya said:


> Come on in Lavendar - the water is FINE!!!!
> 
> Has any who has used it on both dry and damp hair noticed a difference in how their hair felt, afterwards? My hair feels - a little coated, I think? after using in on wet hair, whereas it always felt like it 'sank' into my hair and scalp when I used it on dry hair.....
> 
> Am I tripping or has anyone else noticed this as well?


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Edit:  Removed retailer.  They try'n to play us by increasing price and NOW charging shipping.  Bye - bye


----------



## tt8

THANK YOU FOR SHARING. IM POSTING IT ON OUR PLEDGE SHEET FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS TO ORDER MEGA-TEK IN THE FUTURE. (SINCE THESE ARE SOME OF THE NICEST BOARD MEMBERS IN THIS CHALLENGE, AFTER WE WIPE THEM OUT, YOU KNOW WE ARE GONNA SHARE OUR BOTTLES WITH EACHOTHER)


It~Can~Grow said:


> I know I'm gonna regret this because I may never get another bottle after we wipe them out...but because everyone is always so sharing on this board when they find bargains, I'll share my finds.
> 
> I tried to order my Megatek from the same place as NappyWomyn and the next day I received the same cancellation message. I thought maybe their out of stock and refuse to update their website.
> 
> So, I decided to google and find a few more reviews just to see what the outside world thought of this product.
> 
> Long story short, I stumbled on this website that sells the MegaTek Cell Rebuilder for *$18.99 and NO SHIPPING* for anything under 150lbs. I waited until I received my shipping confirmation before sharing in case they pulled the ol' switcheroo but I received my confirmation. Shipping UPS for free.
> 
> Here's the website, just save some for later
> 
> Stagecoach west: Eqyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder


----------



## WomanlyCharm

I just want to say...



This stuff rocks.  
I can tell that my hair is thicker, it just looks bigger and feels more lush, you know?  At first I thought it was my imagination, but even my brother commented on it! 

I really can't tell if it's getting any longer, but thicker is definately nice.


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> THANK YOU FOR SHARING. IM POSTING IT ON OUR PLEDGE SHEET FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS TO ORDER MEGA-TEK IN THE FUTURE. (SINCE THESE ARE SOME OF THE NICEST BOARD MEMBERS IN THIS CHALLENGE, AFTER WE WIPE THEM OUT, YOU KNOW WE ARE GONNA SHARE OUR BOTTLES WITH EACHOTHER)


 
 
Extra bottles??? What extra bottles???


----------



## Lavendar

tt8 said:


> *Lavendar,*
> *Girl, I would hate to be sitting on my hair before you and you got a good head-start on me... It would just be a shame*
> 
> *Shimmie and JustKiya yall aint right...I want that fairy tale REPUNZEL, make white girls jealous, make black girls think I've got a dayum good weave, a bun almost the size of my head hair. Let the chuch say AMEN!!*


 
Oooo you are bad too...bad, bad TT!  How dare you try and sit on your hair before me!


----------



## lotusspecter

It~Can~Grow said:


> I know I'm gonna regret this because I may never get another bottle after we wipe them out...but because everyone is always so sharing on this board when they find bargains, I'll share my finds.
> 
> I tried to order my Megatek from the same place as NappyWomyn and the next day I received the same cancellation message. I thought maybe their out of stock and refuse to update their website.
> 
> So, I decided to google and find a few more reviews just to see what the outside world thought of this product.
> 
> Long story short, I stumbled on this website that sells the MegaTek Cell Rebuilder for *$18.99 and NO SHIPPING* for anything under 150lbs. I waited until I received my shipping confirmation before sharing in case they pulled the ol' switcheroo but I received my confirmation. Shipping UPS for free.
> 
> Here's the website, just save some for later
> 
> Stagecoach west: Eqyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder



That's a really good price.  It doesn't come up on Froogle.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

WomanlyCharm said:


> I just want to say...
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff rocks.
> I can tell that my hair is thicker, it just looks bigger and feels more lush, you know?  At first I thought it was my imagination, but even my brother commented on it!
> 
> I really can't tell if it's getting any longer, but thicker is definately nice.




This is what I said too.  The MegaTek has made my hair so thick...the girls on the job even mentioned it today.  Oooohhhhh, I'm so excited!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Lavendar said:


> Ooooo..y'all know y'all wrong!!!  OCT pushas!



Who.... me!!!


----------



## Jetblackhair

It~Can~Grow said:


> I know I'm gonna regret this because I may never get another bottle after we wipe them out...but because everyone is always so sharing on this board when they find bargains, I'll share my finds.
> 
> I tried to order my Megatek from the same place as NappyWomyn and the next day I received the same cancellation message. I thought maybe they were out of stock and refused to update their website.
> 
> So, I decided to google and find a few more reviews just to see what the outside world thought of this product.
> 
> Long story short, I stumbled on this website that sells the MegaTek Cell Rebuilder for *$18.99 and NO SHIPPING* for anything under 150lbs. I waited until I received my shipping confirmation before sharing in case they pulled the ol' switcheroo but I received my confirmation. Shipping UPS for free.
> 
> Here's the website, just save some for later
> 
> Stagecoach west: Eqyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder


 
Thank you for this!  You're AWESOME


----------



## gorgeoushair

It~Can~Grow said:


> I know I'm gonna regret this because I may never get another bottle after we wipe them out...but because everyone is always so sharing on this board when they find bargains, I'll share my finds.
> 
> I tried to order my Megatek from the same place as NappyWomyn and the next day I received the same cancellation message. I thought maybe they were out of stock and refused to update their website.
> 
> So, I decided to google and find a few more reviews just to see what the outside world thought of this product.
> 
> Long story short, I stumbled on this website that sells the MegaTek Cell Rebuilder for *$18.99 and NO SHIPPING* for anything under 150lbs. I waited until I received my shipping confirmation before sharing in case they pulled the ol' switcheroo but I received my confirmation. Shipping UPS for free.
> 
> Here's the website, just save some for later
> 
> Stagecoach west: Eqyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder


 

Thanks a lot  Are you using any other eqyss products?


----------



## Shimmie

tt8 said:


> *Lavendar,*
> *Girl, I would hate to be sitting on my hair before you and you got a good head-start on me... It would just be a shame*
> 
> *Shimmie and JustKiya yall aint right...I want that fairy tale REPUNZEL, make white girls jealous, make black girls think I've got a dayum good weave, a bun almost the size of my head hair. Let the chuch say AMEN!!*


 
 I didn't do nuthin'...I'm just sitting here _"Ova-ssa'ging" _ my scalp... Yup   

And others are 'Mega-ssa'ging' ...... so I's In-Ova-cent'.   

The answer to the AA question is still 'Equines'


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> I didn't do nuthin'...I'm just sitting here _"Ova-ssa'ging" _ my scalp... Yup
> 
> And others are 'Mega-ssa'ging' ...... so I's In-Ova-cent'.
> 
> The answer to the AA question is still 'Equines'



...I'm 'Mega-ssa'ging' now, but I will be "Ova-ssa'ging" come Thursday night....


----------



## Shimmie

It~Can~Grow said:


> I know I'm gonna regret this because I may never get another bottle after we wipe them out...but because everyone is always so sharing on this board when they find bargains, I'll share my finds.
> 
> I tried to order my Megatek from the same place as NappyWomyn and the next day I received the same cancellation message. I thought maybe they were out of stock and refused to update their website.
> 
> So, I decided to google and find a few more reviews just to see what the outside world thought of this product.
> 
> Long story short, I stumbled on this website that sells the MegaTek Cell Rebuilder for *$18.99 and NO SHIPPING* for anything under 150lbs. I waited until I received my shipping confirmation before sharing in case they pulled the ol' switcheroo but I received my confirmation. Shipping UPS for free.
> 
> Here's the website, just save some for later
> 
> Stagecoach west: Eqyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder


This is so sweet of you to share; it's a blessing in more ways than you know...God bless you abundantly.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...I'm 'Mega-ssa'ging' now, but I will be "Ova-ssa'ging" come Thursday night....


Too funny...   Got a name for err' thang.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Too funny...   Got a name for err' thang.



You sure do...now please, do you have a name for him this guy?  Click on the link in the thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=209023


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> You sure do...now please, do you have a name for him this guy? Click on the link in the thread
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=209023


Hey, it's Romeo........Juli-et his hair.     Homey talked too much in his sleep and she clipped him... 

He looks like a spider-fly with the hair and the glasses.    Oh my goodness gracious.  He needs some serious MegaTek, Ovation, MN, & a vat of sausage grease to seal his wispy ends.   This picture is too scarey.   Po thang...


----------



## JustKiya

Nice & Wavy said:


> You sure do...now please, do you have a name for him this guy? Click on the link in the thread
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=209023


 
 Nuh-uh Nice & Wavy - I avoided burning my eyes out with that in the thread, you ain't gonna luuuurrree me back over there..... 

And I'm SO 'Mega-ssa'ging'  

You know how there is that commerical for Dr. Scholls foot pads where everyone is talking about how they are 'gell'in'?? 

That's how I'm hearing that said in my head....... 

_You Mega-ssa'ging??_ 
Oh, _yeah_, you know I am.  

*eyes white wine*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Hey, it's Romeo........Juli-et his hair.     Homey talked too much in his sleep and she clipped him...
> 
> He looks like a spider-fly with the hair and the glasses.    Oh my goodness gracious.  He needs some serious MegaTek, Ovation, MN, & a vat of sausage grease to seal his wispy ends.   This picture is too scarey.   Po thang...




....hey, you think the sausage grease will work???:eyebrows2


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> Nuh-uh Nice & Wavy - I avoided burning my eyes out with that in the thread, you ain't gonna luuuurrree me back over there.....
> 
> And I'm SO 'Mega-ssa'ging'
> 
> You know how there is that commerical for Dr. Scholls foot pads where everyone is talking about how they are 'gell'in'??
> 
> That's how I'm hearing that said in my head.......
> 
> _You Mega-ssa'ging??_
> Oh, _yeah_, you know I am.
> 
> *eyes white wine*




....awww, he's not so bad...he looks kinda cute combing his hair and all.  He's so proud of it too!


----------



## It~Can~Grow

gorgeoushair said:


> Thanks a lot Are you using any other eqyss products?


 
No.  I can't wait to start...tracking says it should be here 03/13, Thursday...yeah!!


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Shimmie said:


> This is so sweet of you to share; it's a blessing in more ways than you know...God bless you abundantly.


 
You're welcome and thank you


----------



## Nice & Wavy

It~Can~Grow said:


> No.  I can't wait to start...tracking says it should be here 03/13, Thursday...yeah!!



Mine too!!  Oh good, we can start together


----------



## january noir

All right DAG NABBIT!!!!! 
Growth aids haven't worked for me in the past but I broke down and bought OCT.  

Can somone summarize what the exact challenge is? I plan to use it faithfully unless I find it makes my hair hard or something.


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> All right DAG NABBIT!!!!!
> Growth aids haven't worked for me in the past but I broke down and bought OCT.
> 
> Can somone summarize what the exact challenge is? I plan to use it faithfully unless I find it makes my hair hard or something.


 
You brought the whole line, or just the OCT? If just the OCT, then you use it on dry/damp/wet hair as a scalp massage cream as many times a week as you like from now til June 1st. If the whole line - I don't know if the ladies who brought the whole line are using it exclusively, or what.....

Take a picture before you start, and take a picture in June, and - that's about it. Oh! And share with us how you are using it, so tt8 can add you to the list...  

I think we are all using it a little differently.....


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> You brought the whole line, or just the OCT? If just the OCT, then you use it on dry/damp/wet hair as a scalp massage cream as many times a week as you like from now til June 1st. If the whole line - I don't know if the ladies who brought the whole line are using it exclusively, or what.....
> 
> Take a picture before you start, and take a picture in June, and - that's about it. Oh! And share with us how you are using it, so tt8 can add you to the list...
> 
> I think we are all using it a little differently.....


 
Hiya JustKiya (love the rhyme!) 
I purchased the whole line - but I can deal with massaging the Cell Therapy as often as I want until June.  Thanks for responding!


----------



## tt8

Uhhhuhhnn! Keep playing innocent. That "Ova-ssaging" got chu light in the head!. Now back to my scalp massager, ahh!


Shimmie said:


> I didn't do nuthin'...I'm just sitting here _"Ova-ssa'ging" _ my scalp... Yup
> 
> And others are 'Mega-ssa'ging' ...... so I's In-Ova-cent'.
> 
> The answer to the AA question is still 'Equines'


----------



## tt8

Hey JNoir
When using the OCT, it is directed to apply to wet to damp scalp. Since it is directed to do so and this is the method that Sareca and Dontspeakdefeat use, I would follow this. I am not sure whether or not you can apply the Mega-Tek to dry or wet scalp. Let me know what you decide. Good Luck


january noir said:


> All right DAG NABBIT!!!!!
> Growth aids haven't worked for me in the past but I broke down and bought OCT.
> 
> Can somone summarize what the exact challenge is? I plan to use it faithfully unless I find it makes my hair hard or something.


----------



## january noir

tt8 said:


> Hey JNoir
> When using the OCT, it is directed to apply to wet to damp scalp. Since it is directed to do so and this is the method that Sareca and Dontspeakdefeat use, I would follow this. I am not sure whether or not you can apply the Mega-Tek to dry or wet scalp. Let me know what you decide. Good Luck


 
Hiya tt8!  
I will be using the Ovation Cell Therapy on wet/damp hair. 
Need anything else?  Thank you!


----------



## blazingthru

I hope I get all this great growth everyone is talking about.  All I notice is that my hair is soft thats about it.  No growth.  I thought it was getting thicker but I was wrong its the same. Still I am going to complete the bottle and stick to the 90 day challenge and see what happens.  Already put the 60.00 bucks aside for the next bottle.  I don't mind doing it. even if my scalp feels funny.


----------



## january noir

Trudy said:


> I hope I get all this great growth everyone is talking about. All I notice is that my hair is soft thats about it. No growth. I thought it was getting thicker but I was wrong its the same. Still I am going to complete the bottle and stick to the 90 day challenge and see what happens. Already put the 60.00 bucks aside for the next bottle. I don't mind doing it. even if my scalp feels funny.


 
Hiya Trudy!
You say your scalp feels funny?  Describe please!


----------



## tt8

*OCT USERS:*  ARE YOU USING THE PRODUCTS AS DIRECTED ON WET/
                       DAMP HAIR AND OR SCALP??????????????

*MEGA-TEK USERS:*  DO YOU APPLY THE PRODUCT ON DRY OR WET 
                       HAIR???????
*
If you are using it opposite of the directions on your bottle, do you notice a difference or any adverse affects. *


----------



## tt8

Thanks girlie for getting back to me... Are you using the rinse also or just the cell therapy? 
ps...the funny scalp thing I think Trudy is talking about are the serious tingles after each use. You will soon find out...


january noir said:


> Hiya tt8!
> I will be using the Ovation Cell Therapy on wet/damp hair.
> Need anything else?  Thank you!


----------



## january noir

tt8 said:


> Thanks girlie for getting back to me... Are you using the rinse also or just the cell therapy?
> ps...the funny scalp thing I think Trudy is talking about are the serious tingles after each use. You will soon find out...


 
I'll do the rinse too.


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> Hiya JustKiya (love the rhyme!)
> I purchased the whole line - but I can deal with massaging the Cell Therapy as often as I want until June. Thanks for responding!


 
*giggle* It actually doesn't rhyme - it's Keeya, not Kiiya....  

And no problem!!


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> *giggle* It actually doesn't rhyme - it's Keeya, not Kiiya....
> 
> And no problem!!


 
Oh sowwy Kiya (Sister Capricorn) - when's your birthday?


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> Oh sowwy Kiya (Sister Capricorn) - when's your birthday?


 
 No problem - that's my intro a lot of places "Hiya, I'm Kiya (and no, it doesn't rhyme )"

January 13th, and yours??


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> No problem - that's my intro a lot of places "Hiya, I'm Kiya (and no, it doesn't rhyme )"
> 
> January 13th, and yours??


 
January 14th!  Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> January 14th! Happy Belated Birthday!


 
Happy Belated to you too!!!


----------



## angenoir

Hi ladies!

Would love to join the challenge.
My Megatek rebuilder and my Avocado Mist arrived today so I am going to start using it. I bought really the smallest jar and bottle so that I just see how it feels first but I already love the smell!!

So will use every other day and check the thread for udaptes! Excited!


----------



## gorgeoushair

It~Can~Grow said:


> No. I can't wait to start...tracking says it should be here 03/13, Thursday...yeah!!


 
Thanks....I hope you get the results you're looking for


----------



## tapioca_pudding

tt8 said:


> *OCT USERS:* ARE YOU USING THE PRODUCTS AS DIRECTED ON WET/
> DAMP HAIR AND OR SCALP??????????????


After I wash and before I apply my leaveins, I apply the Cell Therapy to my scalp and let it dry.  Then a couple times during the week, I apply it to my DRY scalp and let it absorb.  I was told by the consultant Carlee that the longer the product is on your product/the more your scalp is able to absorb, the better results you'll have.   She even told me that she leaves it in sometimes with no problems.

I have had no adverse reactions, etc.  I still feel the tingly sensation on my scalp!

HTH..


----------



## Ganjababy

I am joining this challenge also. I just got meg-tek ca couple days ago and my OCT arrived today. I will be applying the OCT to my scalp at least 3-4 times a week. I will also be using the megatek rebuilder 1-2 a week as a treatment and see what happens.


----------



## gorgeoushair

tt8 said:


> *OCT USERS:* ARE YOU USING THE PRODUCTS AS DIRECTED ON WET/
> DAMP HAIR AND OR SCALP??????????????
> 
> *MEGA-TEK USERS:* DO YOU APPLY THE PRODUCT ON DRY OR WET
> HAIR???????
> 
> *If you are using it opposite of the directions on your bottle, do you notice a difference or any adverse affects. *


 

Yes and for those who are using Megatek, are you using the poo and rinse too.


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> *MEGA-TEK USERS:* DO YOU APPLY THE PRODUCT ON DRY OR WET
> HAIR???????
> 
> *If you are using it opposite of the directions on your bottle, do you notice a difference or any adverse affects. *


 
I've been using it on dry hair/scalp and leaving it in on Wed, using it on dry hair/scalp on Fri, wash it out on Saturday, and use it on damp hair/scalp on Sunday, and leave it in. And I've been using it on a barely damp (mist water from shower) hairline daily. 

Personally, I don't think I liked the slightly coated feeling it left once it dried on my damp hair, whereas when I use it dry, it seems to just sink into my hair/scalp. Or, since it DOES have a cone (water soluble) in it, maybe I just need to up my clarifying schedule. I've only tried it on damp hair once, so I'll try it again, after I 

So far, I haven't seen any effects. I'm taking hairline comparison pics this weekend - I'm hoping to see SOME difference.....


----------



## tt8

kels823 said:


> After I wash and before I apply my leaveins, I apply the Cell Therapy to my scalp and let it dry.  Then a couple times during the week, I apply it to my DRY scalp and let it absorb.  I was told by the *consultant Carlee that the longer the product is on your product/the more your scalp is able to absorb, the better results you'll have.   She even told me that she leaves it in sometimes with no problems.*
> 
> 
> HTH..


 
*OCT-ers*...Kels found out from Carlee the bolded are above...great I don't have to wash/wet my hair everyday and neither do you. Thanks Kels, that's exactly what I wanted us to know!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

tt8 said:


> *OCT USERS:*  ARE YOU USING THE PRODUCTS AS DIRECTED ON WET/
> DAMP HAIR AND OR SCALP??????????????
> 
> *MEGA-TEK USERS:*  DO YOU APPLY THE PRODUCT ON DRY OR WET
> HAIR???????
> *
> If you are using it opposite of the directions on your bottle, do you notice a difference or any adverse affects. *



I have been using the MegaTek on my scalp while damp.  Worked very well for me.  I think I will follow the instructions that Carlee said to do with the OCT...on dry scalp to get the best possible absorbtion.  I ordered the whole kit because Shimmie said it made her hair feel wonderful...and I like wonderful!


----------



## sareca

tt8 said:


> *OCT USERS:*  ARE YOU USING THE PRODUCTS AS DIRECTED ON WET/
> DAMP HAIR AND OR SCALP??????????????
> 
> *MEGA-TEK USERS:*  DO YOU APPLY THE PRODUCT ON DRY OR WET
> HAIR???????
> *
> If you are using it opposite of the directions on your bottle, do you notice a difference or any adverse affects. *



I use it on damp hair. If it's not damp already I spray it with moisturizer then apply the product.

ETA: Did ya'll notice the pics of black (or dark skinned) women on the ovation site now.  They weren't there in Nov. :wink2:


----------



## Empress Yahudah

Well it will be 4 weeks of usage on the 16th of this month and I started using it with a fresh relaxer and my new growth feels like im 8 weeks post
I was talking with a stylist that i will be going to for retouches now(I usualy do them but the longer my hair gets the harder it is for me to do it) and she said I know u like to stretch ur relaxers U must be over 8 weeks now I was like no im at 4 weeks she was like wow ur hair realy grows fast but dont worry u can stretch as long as u want I can work with u.
I didnt say anything about the OCT.
But at this rate I dont know if I can go my usual 12 weeks I might relax at 8 but we will see.
I plan on taking a length shot this week and i'll post it.


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> I use it on damp hair. If it's not damp already I spray it with moisturizer then apply the product.
> 
> ETA: Did ya'll notice the pics of black (or dark skinned) women on the ovation site now. They weren't there in Nov. :wink2:


 
 The power of the pocketbook, man. Tis amazing.


----------



## sareca

MissMadaam said:


> Well it will be 4 weeks of usage on the 16th of this month and I started using it with a fresh relaxer and my new growth feels like im 8 weeks post
> I was talking with a stylist that i will be going to for retouches now(I usualy do them but the longer my hair gets the harder it is for me to do it) and she said I know u like to stretch ur relaxers U must be over 8 weeks now I was like no im at 4 weeks she was like wow ur hair realy grows fast but dont worry u can stretch as long as u want I can work with u.
> I didnt say anything about the OCT.
> But at this rate I dont know if I can go my usual 12 weeks I might relax at 8 but we will see.
> I plan on taking a length shot this week and i'll post it.



  I'm so glad it wasn't just me.
*I relaxed a month ahead of scheduled too*






JustKiya said:


> The power of the pocketbook, man. Tis amazing.



 so true, so true.


----------



## mnemosyne

So tempted, Lord help me.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

I use it on wet hair after I shampoo. I like how it strengthens my hair so I apply it to my entire hair and scalp.

I remember speaking to customer service and they told me that the more you use it the better it works and the longer it stays on the better it works. I have only used it a couple of time overnight 'cause I can't stand for my hair to remain wet for that long. Maybe I will try it again and get even better results.


----------



## mnemosyne

So I caved and got the mega-tek from that stagecoach place. There's NY sales tax added, but it still only came out to 20 and change. 

_I will not by the OCT yet_ *chants*


----------



## Empress Yahudah

sareca said:


> I'm so glad it wasn't just me.
> *I relaxed a month ahead of scheduled too*


Girl Im looking like a puff monster at 4 weeks:locks:


----------



## girlyprincess23

okay  so i got the megatek b/c the SO will murder me if i spend 60+ after s/h on another hair product and it won't matter if it works or not...so what i'm planning on doing is adding some saa to it, since they said amino acids are the only difference and maybe just a smidge of a hardcore protein (like aphogee) since i also read that the mega-tek is missing that also. what do you ladies think....also i can just put this on my scalp though right?  b/c im going into braids next week and im staying in them as long as i can but hoing for to the end of may


----------



## Cayenne0622

kels823 said:


> After I wash and before I apply my leaveins, I apply the Cell Therapy to my scalp and let it dry. Then a couple times during the week, I apply it to my DRY scalp and let it absorb. I was told by the consultant Carlee that the longer the product is on your product/the more your scalp is able to absorb, the better results you'll have.  She even told me that she leaves it in sometimes with no problems.
> 
> I have had no adverse reactions, etc. I still feel the tingly sensation on my scalp!
> 
> HTH..


 

I wonder why I haven't felt any tingle AT ALL! That's making me nervous! Do I have the right stuff???Shyt it cost $56 bucks so I know I have the right stuff.  I applied it to my scalp after I washed and I've applied to my scalp (just my nape and edges every other night for the last 4 or 5 days). Wuz up with that?


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Cayenne0622 said:


> I wonder why I haven't felt any tingle AT ALL! That's making me nervous! Do I have the right stuff???Shyt it cost $56 bucks so I know I have the right stuff. I applied it to my scalp after I washed and I've applied to my scalp (just my nape and edges every other night for the last 4 or 5 days). Wuz up with that?




Cayenne, I don't feel any tingles either.  But believe me, I can tell it's working!  

I've decided to leave the cell therapy on my damp hair and baggie overnight at least twice a week, since the longer it stays on the better it works.
I did it last night and rinsed it out this morning...my hair felt very strong, yet soft.
After drying and flatironing, I went to work and all my coworkers were like, oooooo, your hair is getting longer!  (they know I'm hair crazy! )


I'll have to buy more cell therapy soon...does anyone know if is the 10% discount still in effect, or is that for just the first order?


----------



## Cayenne0622

WomanlyCharm said:


> Cayenne, I don't feel any tingles either. But believe me, I can tell it's working!
> 
> I've decided to leave the cell therapy on my damp hair and baggie overnight at least twice a week, since the longer it stays on the better it works.
> I did it last night and rinsed it out this morning...my hair felt very strong, yet soft.
> After drying and flatironing, I went to work and all my coworkers were like, oooooo, your hair is getting longer! (they know I'm hair crazy! )
> 
> 
> I'll have to buy more cell therapy soon...does anyone know if is the 10% discount still in effect, or is that for just the first order?


 
Okay kewl! Thanks for telling me that.  I hope this stuff does the trick on my nape and edges for thickness and length. My hair grows fairly fast but my nape and edges are fragile and thin.  My fingers are crossed that this will help me in that area. erplexed


----------



## JustKiya

Cayenne0622 said:


> Okay kewl! Thanks for telling me that. I hope this stuff does the trick on my nape and edges for thickness and length. My hair grows fairly fast but my nape and edges are fragile and thin. My fingers are crossed that this will help me in that area. erplexed


 
Me too - I use it on my front hairline and temples daily - AND on damp hair.... so I'm really hoping I see some significant changes....


----------



## Serenity_Peace

MissMadaam said:


> Girl Im looking like a puff monster at 4 weeks:locks:



How are you using it and how often, sweetie?!?!?

Congratulations!! :woohoo2:


----------



## Empress Yahudah

Serenity_Peace said:


> How are you using it and how often, sweetie?!?!?
> 
> Congratulations!! :woohoo2:


Hey sis ...
I apply it to the scalp about 4 or 5 times a week like if u were to oil ur scalp. I leave it on all week. I wash once a week as usual.


----------



## gorgeoushair

gorgeoushair said:


> Yes and for those who are using Megatek, are you using the poo and rinse too.


 

Bumpity bump


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

gorgeoushair said:


> Bumpity bump


The shampoo and rinse weren't all that hyped up when I had it.  The shampoo was nothing special and the rinse had a smell I just couldn't get used to.  The Mega-Tek had a nice smell though.  The only thing was is that I think I was using it wrong and it made my hair hard and dry.  So, I ended up selling my products.  I had just about the whole line:  poo, rinse, mega-tek, rehydrant & avacado sprays.  Good thing we have a pet store here who sells the line, so if I want to try something from the line I again, I don't have to pay for shipping and I don't have to wait.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I just ordered my OCT online. I got the intro special... just in case.  can't wait.


----------



## JustKiya

Hrm, just finished a nice dry hair massage - I REALLY like how this feels on my dry hair. And I definitely have a tingle - almost feels like my scalp is lightly vibrating.


----------



## Jetblackhair

sareca said:


> I use it on damp hair. If it's not damp already I spray it with moisturizer then apply the product.
> 
> *ETA: Did ya'll notice the pics of black (or dark skinned) women on the ovation site now. They weren't there in Nov.* :wink2:


 
Yes, I did notice this.  Well they have a whole new group to market to so I guess they are taking advantage of it...cha-ching.


----------



## Jetblackhair

*"MEGA-TEK USERS:* DO YOU APPLY THE PRODUCT ON DRY OR WET 
HAIR???????" (quote)

I just started this weekend and thus far I have had 2 applications. One on wet hair after washing and the other on dry hair.

I think I will be using it more on dry hair.

The directions on my bottle say to: Rub a small amount of Mega-Tek in your hair and leave on for 2 to 5 minutes then rinse out. For intense results, leave in overnight and rinse out the next day.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

It~Can~Grow said:


> No. I can't wait to start...tracking says it should be here 03/13, Thursday...yeah!!


 
Yip...yip...yippee....

UPS Tracking says 03/13/2008 4:14 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY 


I'll be mega-saging tonight!!


----------



## It~Can~Grow

mnemosyne said:


> So I caved and got the mega-tek from that stagecoach place. There's NY sales tax added, but it still only came out to 20 and change.
> 
> _I will not by the OCT yet_ *chants*


 
Oh, yeah...I didn't think about a residents tax.  But, you're right, still better than the other sites.

I'm using MegaT for 1 quarter and charting my results...if all goes well, and I'm sure it will, I'll move to OCT for the summer since the hair grows faster during summer months.  

I wanna get the most bang for my buck so the heat and summer factor should have me looking like big foot by retouch time


----------



## RZILYNT

hmmmm.... for me I have  started to apply everyday now. One big reason is that I also ordered the Mega-tek in addition to the Ovation and it is cheaper so I don't feel the need to use it as sparingly. The bottle says can be left on and works better the longer it has been left on.

I can say that using the entire line has my gray hair extremely shiney very silver and bright.

My touch up was on 2/27 and I my photo is in the LHCF Gallery. Perhaps someone can help me out when it is time to do a comparison on how to put these side by side.

So far so good.
I am wearing various updo's since I am applying daily.

RZ~


----------



## girlyprincess23

does anybody think there would be a problem using the mega-tek with braids or a sew-in weave?? this stuff goes on the scalp right??


----------



## JustKiya

RZILYNT said:


> My touch up was on 2/27 and I my photo is in the LHCF Gallery. Perhaps someone can help me out when it is time to do a comparison on how to put these side by side.
> RZ~


 
 I'll help you if you need it then..... 



girlyprincess23 said:


> does anybody think there would be a problem using the mega-tek with braids or a sew-in weave?? this stuff goes on the scalp right??


 
I don't think so - I'm using mine while my hair is in two strand twists, applying it to the scalp - I would think it would be the same idea, basically. I don't know muh about sew-ins, so I dunno.....


----------



## RZILYNT

JustKiya,

Oh thankU thankU .

RZ~


----------



## otegwu

i want to join this one as well, a newbie wanting to do it all , ive bid for some mega tex on ebay, its onl £8.99, so about $20, is that a bargin, im not sure but it doesnt seem to bad!


----------



## JustKiya

RZILYNT said:


> JustKiya,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thankU thankU .
> 
> 
> 
> RZ~



Anytime - I like image fiddling...  




otegwu said:


> i want to join this one as well, a newbie wanting to do it all , ive bid for some mega tex on ebay, its onl £8.99, so about $20, is that a bargin, im not sure but it doesnt seem to bad!


 
Welcome!!! You're in the UK? I think that's a pretty nice deal, then! 

Don't do too much all at once!!  All these options and ideas can be intoxicating!


----------



## otegwu

i know ive already been tryin MN for the past  2 weeks, but im getting head aches so i think it will be mega tex for me!!


----------



## angenoir

girlyprincess23 said:


> does anybody think there would be a problem using the mega-tek with braids or a sew-in weave?? this stuff goes on the scalp right??


 
Its no problem at all especially since its not greasy so it will not make your weave have that oily look
Its not greasy at all so I think it would ok.

Happy growing!!


----------



## tt8

JustKiya can help you with all that computer stuff, she's good at it. PM her


RZILYNT said:


> hmmmm.... for me I have  started to apply everyday now. One big reason is that I also ordered the Mega-tek in addition to the Ovation and it is cheaper so I don't feel the need to use it as sparingly. The bottle says can be left on and works better the longer it has been left on.
> 
> I can say that using the entire line has my gray hair extremely shiney very silver and bright.
> 
> My touch up was on 2/27 and I my photo is in the LHCF Gallery. Perhaps someone can help me out when it is time to do a comparison on how to put these side by side.
> 
> So far so good.
> I am wearing various updo's since I am applying daily.
> 
> RZ~


----------



## tt8

*Welcome! Happy growing...*


otegwu said:


> i know ive already been tryin MN for the past  2 weeks, but im getting head aches so i think it will be mega tex for me!!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

tt8, could you change my product from OCT to Mega-Tek Rebuilder?  I wanted so bad to buy the OCT, but I didn't want to spend the money on it just yet, so I got the MT instead.  It's way cheaper, and I went right to my local pet store to get it.  I've been using it for a couple of days, but I can't report any results because it's too soon to tell.


----------



## tt8

Done! Ewwe, look at you saving on shipping (I'm jelly). I was mad they charged me and I live 25 minutes from them so If I don't see results I am marching right up to the building and me and Carlie gone have us a talk 


miss_cherokee said:


> tt8, could you change my product from OCT to Mega-Tek Rebuilder?  I wanted so bad to buy the OCT, but I didn't want to spend the money on it just yet, so I got the MT instead.  It's way cheaper, and I went right to my local pet store to get it.  I've been using it for a couple of days, but I can't report any results because it's too soon to tell.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

tt8 said:


> Done! Ewwe, look at you saving on shipping (I'm jelly). I was mad they charged me and I live 25 minutes from them so If I don't see results I am marching right up to the building and me and Carlie gone have us a talk


LOL..............Gurl, I'm spending way too much money on hair care related stuff, so I'm cutting back.  I want my hair to grow and be healthy, but I have to have some responsibility too.  I've gotten out of hand buying all this stuff.


----------



## girlyprincess23

YAY!!!! my mega-tek shipped..........they claim it will be here tomorrow........i can't wait!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Yayyy.....I got my OCT today and I've already washed and used the OCT.  It's official!

TT8, do you think you can change me from MegaTek to OCT now?  Thanks.

I like the shampoo...my hair was really soft and fluffy after the wash.  I haven't used the Creme Rinse yet.  The OCT smells just like MegaTek to me and the consistancy is thicker I think than MegaTek.

I KNOW I'm going to have to order the larger bottles of this stuff.  These 6oz bottles ain't gonna work for too long.  But, at least I have time to see how it works for me, so the small bottles are sufficent.

Anyways...HHG ladies!


----------



## angenoir

Hi tt8!!

Please could you add me to the challenge? I think you missed my post requesting to be added. I am using Mega-Tek every other day.

Thanks!


----------



## blazingthru

january noir said:


> Hiya Trudy!
> You say your scalp feels funny? Describe please!


it feels like creepy crawlers for a short while after I put it in.  I know others feel it don't You'll???????  its weird but okay after a moment or two.


----------



## mnemosyne

Once i get my Mega-Tek I will be using it every day. Oops just realized I was up there already! Thank you. <3


----------



## JustKiya

Trudy said:


> it feels like creepy crawlers for a short while after I put it in. I know others feel it don't You'll??????? its weird but okay after a moment or two.


 
*nod* It feels like my hairs are crawling around, or wiggling in the follicles, or SOMETHING.  I HAVE noticed that I feel it a LOT more when I'm using it on damp hair........


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Trudy said:


> it feels like creepy crawlers for a short while after I put it in.  I know others feel it don't You'll???????  its weird but okay after a moment or two.



I don't feel anything on my scalp.  We shall see what happens after a couple of days.


----------



## RZILYNT

Chimin' In. Yes, every time I apply it I feel it. When I leave it in and I mist my hair with water I feel it too.... I So hope some real stuff is going on~ 

RZ~


----------



## Jetblackhair

JustKiya said:


> *nod* It feels like my hairs are crawling around, or wiggling in the follicles, or SOMETHING.  I HAVE noticed that I feel it a LOT more when I'm using it on damp hair........


 
I felt that too plus a little tingle after I put it on my just washed hair.  On dry scalp/hair I didn't feel it as much.  Probably because it wasn't freshly washed.


----------



## sareca

Nice & Wavy said:


> I don't feel anything on my scalp.  We shall see what happens after a couple of days.



I don't feel anything either. After applying it every night for 3-4 days and not washing it was sore.  But that only happened once or twice.


----------



## girlyprincess23

okay so my mega tek got here...i only put this on my scalp right??


----------



## JustKiya

girlyprincess23 said:


> okay so my mega tek got here...i only put this on my scalp right??


 
Yup. It's okay if a little gets on your hair, though.


----------



## girlyprincess23

JustKiya said:


> Yup. It's okay if a little gets on your hair, though.


 
okay good i'm going to try to massage it in now...it smells really good...is everyone taking progress pics...i think i'll take mine on sunday after my rollerset!!


----------



## JustKiya

girlyprincess23 said:


> okay good i'm going to try to massage it in now...it smells really good...is everyone taking progress pics...i think i'll take mine on sunday after my rollerset!!


 
Doesn't it smell just LOVELY???? I've been taking them - I took some when I started, and I'm going to take another one halfway through - on whatever out hair weekend is closest to the 15th of April.....
I've been taking hairline comparisons every two weeks.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sareca said:


> I don't feel anything either. After applying it every night for 3-4 days and not washing it was sore. But that only happened once or twice.


 
I can't remember.  Do you use it only for 3-4 days in a week and then wash your hair?  Do you put it on your hair dry or when your scalp/hair is moist?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

girlyprincess23 said:


> okay so my mega tek got here...i only put this on my scalp right??


 
When I was using it, I put it on my scalp and my hair...my hair was moist, strong and thick.

It's up to you, though


----------



## girlyprincess23

JustKiya said:


> Doesn't it smell just LOVELY???? I've been taking them - I took some when I started, and I'm going to take another one halfway through - on whatever out hair weekend is closest to the 15th of April.....
> I've been taking hairline comparisons every two weeks.


 

ummm halfway through what? does the challenge end at some point?


----------



## girlyprincess23

Nice & Wavy said:


> When I was using it, I put it on my scalp and my hair...my hair was moist, strong and thick.
> 
> It's up to you, though


 
oh yeah..okay because some got on my hair b/c i didn't part it first i was just trying ot get it onto my fingertips and then on my scalp but my hair got in the way...i was afraid it was gonna make it crunchy...i'm glad it didn't do that to you!!


----------



## angenoir

A question to the ladies who Mega-Tek,

When you use the Mega-Tek on your scalp and hair, is it making your hair feel stronger but a bit dry? My hair feels stronger but sometimes a bit dry. To combat the dryness I am trying to use the leave-in spray but sometimes it doesn't seem to be enough.
Recommendations on use will be highly appreciated. 

On the positive side, I think I am noticing some growth already.


----------



## JustKiya

girlyprincess23 said:


> ummm halfway through what? does the challenge end at some point?


 
This 'session' was supposed to go from March 1st to June 1st, if I'm remembering right - so that we could see (and document) the results. I'm thinking I might keep using it though - if I see ANY growth, much less the kind of results Sareca got.... 



angenoir said:


> A question to the ladies who Mega-Tek,
> 
> When you use the Mega-Tek on your scalp and hair, is it making your hair feel stronger but a bit dry? My hair feels stronger but sometimes a bit dry. To combat the dryness I am trying to use the leave-in spray but sometimes it doesn't seem to be enough.
> Recommendations on use will be highly appreciated.
> 
> On the positive side, I think I am noticing some growth already.


 
Hrm. I can't say that I have. When I used it on damp hair, it felt 'slick' somehow, and a little 'crunchier' than usual - it felt COATED - that's the word - but my hair the day after a wash usually does feel a little 'drier' than usual. 

Otherwise though, it's been great. 

I DO use my own 'daily' spray - water, humectant (used to use glycerin, now using honeyquat) a lil tea tree oil (antifungal), and a conditioner (I was using Elasta QP IFC, now using SAA), and a few drops of some other oil (amla oil is my oil of choice, right now) - so that might be combating any dryness it's causing without me even being aware of it.


----------



## angenoir

> Hrm. I can't say that I have. When I used it on damp hair, it felt 'slick' somehow, and a little 'crunchier' than usual - it felt COATED - that's the word - but my hair the day after a wash usually does feel a little 'drier' than usual.
> 
> Otherwise though, it's been great.
> 
> I DO use my own 'daily' spray - water, humectant (used to use glycerin, now using honeyquat) a lil tea tree oil (antifungal), and a conditioner (I was using Elasta QP IFC, now using SAA), and a few drops of some other oil (amla oil is my oil of choice, right now) - so that might be combating any dryness it's causing without me even being aware of it.


 
Thanks for responding so fast!
Yes. "Coated" is the right way to describe it.
I think I will try to adjust my leave-in spray and use it daily.


----------



## tt8

The actual challenge is from March 1-June 1, 2008 to see how much growth we can all get in 90 days. If you are happy with the product or your results plz continue using after the deadline. The challenge was to give us ample time to test the product out and its growth claims.


girlyprincess23 said:


> ummm halfway through what? does the challenge end at some point?


----------



## girlyprincess23

JustKiya said:


> This 'session' was supposed to go from March 1st to June 1st, if I'm remembering right - so that we could see (and document) the results. I'm thinking I might keep using it though - if I see ANY growth, much less the kind of results Sareca got....
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm. I can't say that I have. When I used it on damp hair, it felt 'slick' somehow, and a little 'crunchier' than usual - it felt COATED - that's the word - but my hair the day after a wash usually does feel a little 'drier' than usual.
> 
> Otherwise though, it's been great.
> 
> I DO use my own 'daily' spray - water, humectant (used to use glycerin, now using honeyquat) a lil tea tree oil (antifungal), and a conditioner (I was using Elasta QP IFC, now using SAA), and a few drops of some other oil (amla oil is my oil of choice, right now) - so that might be combating any dryness it's causing without me even being aware of it.


 
okay well i didn't miss too much and i'm supposed to be getting a relaxer in june anyway.


----------



## CocoGlow

I plan to purchase the Mega Tek today..I really hope to get good results w/ this one!!

So I'll report back when I actaully start using it

Questions:

*Is anyone else using other products from the Eqyss line: the Avocado Mist Detangler, the Premier Cream Rinse or the Premier Hydrating Spray w/ good results? *

*Are they comparable to other products or unique enough to purchase?*


----------



## Empress Yahudah

I said I would do a length check in 4 weeks. I have 1 inch of new growth but I am going to wait till 8 weeks or retouch time to check length...........


----------



## january noir

Serenity_Peace said:


> I gotta tell ya, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this product! The best ever! I used the CT on dry scalp last night and let it sit overnight. This evening, I washed using the OCT Color Shampoo and the OCT Conditioner Rinse. I then deep conditioned with Profectiv Break Free Growth Deep Conditioner with heat for about 1 hour. The tangles melted away. I lost maybe 5 shedded hairs. I am now sitting under the dryer with these Curlformers. I hope they come out right. OCT is a keeper!!! I am very, very pleased!!


 
I am too!  Tried my Ovation products (the shampoo, the treatment and the rinse) and my hair was amazingly soft and shiny.  My goodness!
Whether it makes my hair grow faster or stay on my head longer I don't even care.  I love the way it makes my hair feel and behave.  
***JN trotting off to buy the BIG bottles of each item***


----------



## LondonDiva

I've been using the Mega-Tek on and off for the past few weeks.  I have experienced growth from it, but it's hard to tell length wise.  I'm doing a relaxer and a big chop on Friday so will be able to tell my growth rate after that.  

I may try the OCT only *after *they tell me how much the S&H is to the UK.

With the Mega-Tek does anyone find it leaves like a dandruff like appearance when you apply and leave it on the scalp.

Does teh OCT do this also?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I applied the OCT to dry hair last nite, then massaged it in and let it dry.  I am having some SERIOUS tingling/itching happening today!  

I've been using it a few times a week for 3 weeks. 

That is all... random musings..


----------



## CocoGlow

I'm patiently waiting for someone to post updated pics of their hair from using the Mega-Tek .. I have no doubt about OCT from all the pics but I cannot afford that right now so I'm hoping Mega-Tek can deliver the same growth for me.....I should be getting it in the mail any day now..I'm trying not to get excited ..I really need pics ladies!!!


----------



## JustKiya

Pictures, you say?? 

PLEASE ignore the ooogly face - it was late, and I was tired. I'm only going to leave these up for a while - I wanted ya'll to see how it hit me on (slightly) different spots on my face. 

The first pic was taken February 28th, the second was taken March 16th.











I don't know. I THINK my finger is a little bit further down on my face -  I measured the sapce between my nose and my upper lip, and it's almost EXACTLY an inch - and I grow about 1/4 inch a month.... And obviously, I didn't comb out the ends of the second braid as well as I could have - I was tired. I've gotta get better at these comparison pics - I'm used to once every 3 months shots - I don't have to work as hard/be as precise to get the SAME measurement. 

I dunno. Everytime I look at them, I think I see less and less of a change.  Mind, this IS only two weeks....... so, I dunno. 

I've got SUCH a big head.


----------



## naijaGal

LondonDiva said:


> I may try the OCT only *after *they tell me how much the S&H is to the UK.quote]
> 
> It's $33 to ship via FedEx and u'll prob get hit with a £20 exise duty like I did. If I order again I'll ask them to use a shipping method that takes longer than the 4 days for FedEx


----------



## sunshinelady

Am I supposed to get the Coat Rebuilder or the Cell Rebuilder?  

Thanks!


----------



## JustKiya

sunshinelady said:


> Am I supposed to get the Coat Rebuilder or the Cell Rebuilder?
> 
> Thanks!



Cell Rebuilder.


----------



## sunshinelady

Thank Kiya!  What about the Rejuvenator?  I thought that is the product that was replaced by Ovation.


----------



## JustKiya

sunshinelady said:


> Thank Kiya!  What about the Rejuvenator?  I thought that is the product that was replaced by Ovation.



It is, but I didn't think you could find it anymore, since it was replaced. And ya know, I just went and checked my bottle, and it's actually the Equine Cell Coat and Hoof Rebuilder......


----------



## gorgeoushair

You can get the rejuvenator on ebay


----------



## Cayenne0622

I'm confused! erplexed Is this Ovation stuff really just a protein treatment? And if so, am I risking breakage by using it so often? It seems like this product is easier to use for women who are natural or cowashing everyday. I need the best tips on how to use this on my relaxed head. I've been applying it to my scalp (nape and front edges only) everyother day. I can't wet my hair prior to using it. is it okay that I apply it at night to my scalp only? Is it safe to use once a week as a conditioner? If its a protein, I'm scared to use it on the entire length of my hair when i wash my hair once a week b/c i don't want to end up with brittle hair.
Please help me.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

Cayenne0622 said:


> I'm confused! erplexed Is this Ovation stuff really just a protein treatment? And if so, am I risking breakage by using it so often? It seems like this product is easier to use for women who are natural or cowashing everyday. I need the best tips on how to use this on my relaxed head. I've been applying it to my scalp (nape and front edges only) everyother day. I can't wet my hair prior to using it. is it okay that I apply it at night to my scalp only? Is it safe to use once a week as a conditioner? If its a protein, I'm scared to use it on the entire length of my hair when i wash my hair once a week b/c i don't want to end up with brittle hair.
> Please help me.


Im relaxed and have been using it for 4 weeks now.
I just apply it to my scalp and spread it all over my scalp like if u were to oil ur scalp. 
I wash the same as before once a week 
Now the roots will get a bit of it on there and look alittle white so after it drys I just moisturize/oil my edges Or if im wearing a part I moisturize/oil the section and the white is gone. So none of it gets on my hair except the hair closest to the scalp.
I dont use it on my hair at all since I just want it for growth


----------



## lovelymissyoli

JustKiya said:


> Pictures, you say??
> 
> PLEASE ignore the ooogly face - it was late, and I was tired. I'm only going to leave these up for a while - I wanted ya'll to see how it hit me on (slightly) different spots on my face.
> 
> The first pic was taken February 28th, the second was taken March 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I THINK my finger is a little bit further down on my face -  I measured the sapce between my nose and my upper lip, and it's almost EXACTLY an inch - and I grow about 1/4 inch a month.... And obviously, I didn't comb out the ends of the second braid as well as I could have - I was tired. I've gotta get better at these comparison pics - I'm used to once every 3 months shots - I don't have to work as hard/be as precise to get the SAME measurement.
> 
> I dunno. Everytime I look at them, I think I see less and less of a change.  Mind, this IS only two weeks....... so, I dunno.
> 
> I've got SUCH a big head.



You look fine! I can see the growth!! It looks as if your hair grew from a little below your nose to almost the crease in your lips. That's some progress for just _*2 weeks*_! Congrats!


----------



## january noir

LondonDiva said:


> *With the Mega-Tek does anyone find it leaves like a dandruff like appearance when you apply and leave it on the scalp.*
> *Does teh OCT do this also?*


 
Hi LondonDiva!
I have not experienced this with the OCT; it makes my hair shiny and swangy (I am 6 weeks post) and no dandruff-like appearance. This is my second time this week using OCT and if I notice anything different, I will post it.


----------



## Cayenne0622

MissMadaam said:


> Im relaxed and have been using it for 4 weeks now.
> I just apply it to my scalp and spread it all over my scalp like if u were to oil ur scalp.
> I wash the same as before once a week
> Now the roots will get a bit of it on there and look alittle white so after it drys I just moisturize/oil my edges Or if im wearing a part I moisturize/oil the section and the white is gone. So none of it gets on my hair except the hair closest to the scalp.
> I dont use it on my hair at all since I just want it for growth


 
Ohhh okay. Good good good!  Thanks for your response. I was really getting confused and hoping that I was using it correctly.  Last night I used my spray on moisturizer (Elasta QP H2). I lightly sprayed it on my scalp and then followed it by applying the Ovations to my scalp in those same areas.  I hope have results like Sareca's.  I just whacked an inch or more of hair off last night out of frustration so now I have to fight like a champ to get my length back.
Thanks again. Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Shaley

MissMadaam said:


> Im relaxed and have been using it for 4 weeks now.
> I just apply it to my scalp and spread it all over my scalp like if u were to oil ur scalp.
> I wash the same as before once a week
> Now the roots will get a bit of it on there and look alittle white so after it drys I just moisturize/oil my edges Or if im wearing a part I moisturize/oil the section and the white is gone. So none of it gets on my hair except the hair closest to the scalp.
> I dont use it on my hair at all since I just want it for growth



If you wash your hair only once a week, do you apply it the night before you wash your hair? and then wash it out the next day?


----------



## cupcakes

damn i need 2 by some of this s stuff ASAP


----------



## imstush

I haven't posted my starting pics although they are in my phone.  I've been using the mega-tek cell rebuilder.  I also have that coat rebuilder, but I haven't used it often.  On Sunday I washed with Phyto shampoo and conditioned with the mega-tek rebuilder, and boy oh boy those creepy crawlers.  I used some more on my scalp today and had similar tingling results.  I really like this product


----------



## cicilypayne

lovelymissyoli said:


> You look fine! I can see the growth!! It looks as if your hair grew from a little below your nose to almost the crease in your lips. That's some progress for just _*2 weeks*_! Congrats!




I agree thanks for the pics and that is definately growth. Don't talk yourself out of it..if you do you will always doubt yourself..


----------



## Empress Yahudah

> *Cayenne0622*
> Ohhh okay. Good good good!  Thanks for your response. I was really getting confused and hoping that I was using it correctly. Last night I used my spray on moisturizer (Elasta QP H2). I lightly sprayed it on my scalp and then followed it by applying the Ovations to my scalp in those same areas. I hope have results like Sareca's. I just whacked an inch or more of hair off last night out of frustration so now I have to fight like a champ to get my length back.
> Thanks again. Your hair is beautiful!


Ur welcome and Thank U!!


> *Chardai*
> If you wash your hair only once a week, do you apply it the night before you wash your hair? and then wash it out the next day?


Yes I apply it the night before I wash my hair. But I don't apply it on wash day after I have rollerset and styled my hair... Just dont feel like it after all that.


----------



## mnemosyne

I just got this yesterday and put it in last night. Then I co-washed this morning and put some more in after my normal moisturizing routine. 

Then I went to my derm and told them i wasn't using all those shampoos they gave me for my dermatitis for months (hey, they ALL have SLS in them). My scalp looks fine.  It is a little tingly/itchy though.


----------



## tt8

Thanks to jkiya-nappy, I finally figured out how to attach an actual photo in my replies. Earlier I listed the links but here is my starting point.


----------



## JustKiya

Cayenne0622 said:


> I'm confused! erplexed Is this Ovation stuff really just a protein treatment? And if so, am I risking breakage by using it so often? It seems like this product is easier to use for women who are natural or cowashing everyday. I need the best tips on how to use this on my relaxed head. I've been applying it to my scalp (nape and front edges only) everyother day. I can't wet my hair prior to using it. is it okay that I apply it at night to my scalp only? Is it safe to use once a week as a conditioner? If its a protein, I'm scared to use it on the entire length of my hair when i wash my hair once a week b/c i don't want to end up with brittle hair.
> Please help me.


 
I don't think it's a protien treatment, as my hair doesn't really LIKE protien, and it's enjoying this. I'm natural, and I still only get my hair wet once a week - I apply it to my hairline every morning, and massage my scalp on Wed and Friday (on dry hair) with it, and then again on Sunday (on damp hair). I wash it out on Sat. 

I don't know if anyone is using the Mega-Tek as a full strand conditioner - I know the Ovation 'set' actually comes with a conditioner... 



lovelymissyoli said:


> You look fine! I can see the growth!! It looks as if your hair grew from a little below your nose to almost the crease in your lips. That's some progress for just _*2 weeks*_! Congrats!


 
Ya know, that's what I was thinking, but I didn't want to trip myself up, ya know? And yeah - for two weeks?!!?!? I can 'see' (I think, I hope!) my hair growing - it definitely felt longer in the shower than it did last time I had it loose (two weeks ago) - but - I don't REALLY believe it til I see the pictures.  It's the only way to keep the hype/anorexia in check! 



january noir said:


> Hi LondonDiva!
> I have not experienced this with the OCT; it makes my hair shiny and swangy (I am 6 weeks post) and no dandruff-like appearance. This is my second time this week using OCT and if I notice anything different, I will post it.


 
I haven't seen a dandruffy effect with the Mega-Tek, either. I have a pretty light touch with it, so that might help. 



Chardai said:


> If you wash your hair only once a week, do you apply it the night before you wash your hair? and then wash it out the next day?


 
I put it in the day after I wash my hair, 3 days after I wash my hair, and the day before I wash my hair. 



cicilypayne said:


> I agree thanks for the pics and that is definately growth. Don't talk yourself out of it..if you do you will always doubt yourself..


 
Yeah - I'm a very doubtful Mary when it comes to growth aids in general - I need to SEE the pictures for proof (even if its' on my own head!) Thanks for confirming at least a lil something something.....


----------



## Shaley

.....................


----------



## Shaley

MissMadaam said:


> Ur welcome and Thank U!!
> 
> Yes I apply it the night before I wash my hair. But I don't apply it on wash day after I have rollerset and styled my hair... Just dont feel like it after all that.




Thanks! 

Mine should be here next week - Can't Wait!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I'm going to start using mine on Thursday.


----------



## tt8

Make sure u post or pm me the product you chose to use so I can add you to the pledge list


mshottienelson said:


> I'm going to start using mine on Thursday.


----------



## Shaley

Has any body used the Creme Rinse or Cell Therapy as a deep conditioner?

I just asked Carlee if the Creme Rinse could be used as a deep conditioner with heat under a dryer and she say she would recommend the 'Cell Therapy' to be used as a deep conditioner with heat

I asked isn't the Cell Therapy specifically for the scalp, and she said 'No'..It can be used all over the hair. She said it is used on the scalp for growth but all over the hair for all over hair healthiness...

Just wondering if anyone is using this as a deep conditioner or just using their regular conditioners??


----------



## tt8

Wowzers! It seems like the OCT is "multi-faceted" like Feria. So from different conversations challenge members have had with Carlee we've found OCT has many uses.
 We have found that OCT can be used...
     1. on dry or wet hair (the more it is applied/left on the better the results)
     2. as a deep conditioner
     3. on both hair and scalp (supposedly stops shedding)
     4. overnight and or as a leave-in on scalp

    feel free to add to the list...


Chardai said:


> Has any body used the Creme Rinse or Cell Therapy as a deep conditioner?
> 
> I just asked Carlee if the Creme Rinse could be used as a deep conditioner with heat under a dryer and she say she would recommend the 'Cell Therapy' to be used as a deep conditioner with heat
> 
> I asked isn't the Cell Therapy specifically for the scalp, and she said 'No'..It can be used all over the hair. She said it is used on the scalp for growth but all over the hair for all over hair healthiness...
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is using this as a deep conditioner or just using their regular conditioners??


----------



## Shaley

I wonder if it'd be too much to:


Deep Condition with Cell Therapy
Rinse Out.
Apply Creme Rinse
Rinse Out Creme Rinse
Apply Cell Therapy to Scalp
Leave-In and Style as usual

Does anyone think this may be "Doing Too Much?"


----------



## JustKiya

Chardai said:


> I wonder if it'd be too much to:
> 
> Deep Condition with Cell Therapy
> Rinse Out.
> Apply Creme Rinse
> Rinse Out Creme Rinse
> Apply Cell Therapy to Scalp
> Leave-In and Style as usual
> Does anyone think this may be "Doing Too Much?"


 
 I don't think so - the line was meant to be used together, eh?


----------



## sunshinelady

Y'all are making it so hard for me not to buy this, but I'm fighting it.


----------



## naijaGal

Has anyone with traction alopecia tried this stuff? My temples were practically bare when I started but I'm sure they're getting darker which I equate to growth.

I also started taking Nourkin at the same time so I'm not sure if it's the combi that’s doing the trick but I remember taking nourkin for abt a month a while ago and I can't say I noticed that much happening. I'm going to see it out for the full 3mth challenge then I'll know for sure if I'm imagining things or not.


----------



## RZILYNT

JustKiya said:


> I don't think so - the line was meant to be used together, eh?


 
I shampoo, Rinse. Put on the OT/Mega tek leave on for 5 minutes - scalp and hair (do not rinse yet)
Then I apply the creme rinse on top of that and leave on for how ever long, then rinse.
My hair feels wonderful. ( did this last night)

Of course I continue to apply on the scalp  through out the week. Better results with more frequent usage 

How is every one else using it...? I had to ramp up the usage. The once a week when I started was not going to get it....

RZ~


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Question for those that have been using for a least a month...do you think the one bottle will be enough for the 3 month challenge?

Hey, I'm thinking ahead...I may need to buy another bottle now, for later


----------



## daniemoy

OK ladies, its official I'm in on this too. Got my OCT in the mail yesturday. Wish me luck.


----------



## imstush

Chardai said:


> Has any body used the Creme Rinse or Cell Therapy as a deep conditioner?
> 
> I just asked Carlee if the Creme Rinse could be used as a deep conditioner with heat under a dryer and she say she would recommend the 'Cell Therapy' to be used as a deep conditioner with heat
> 
> I asked isn't the Cell Therapy specifically for the scalp, and she said 'No'..It can be used all over the hair. She said it is used on the scalp for growth but all over the hair for all over hair healthiness...
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is using this as a deep conditioner or just using their regular conditioners??


 
I have the mega-tek cell rebuilder, and I have been using it as a conditioner (with out heat), and then I rinse off.  I then add some to my scalp and leave on.


----------



## JustKiya

It~Can~Grow said:


> Question for those that have been using for a least a month...do you think the one bottle will be enough for the 3 month challenge?
> 
> Hey, I'm thinking ahead...I may need to buy another bottle now, for later


 
 I think mine will be enough - I only use it for scalp massaging though, not actual conditioning. I put it into a 2oz tub, as well, to make it easier for me to 'control' how much I use. Precious stuff, I tell ya.


----------



## sareca

It~Can~Grow said:


> Question for those that have been using for a least a month...do you think the one bottle will be enough for the 3 month challenge?
> 
> Hey, I'm thinking ahead...I may need to buy another bottle now, for later


 
I got my bottle in December and it's almost empty now.


----------



## Shaley

JustKiya said:


> I don't think so - the line was meant to be used together, eh?



Ok. I think I will apply it on slightly damp hair overnight... Wash with the shampoo in the morning, Deep condition with the cell therapy.. Then proceed with the creme rinse.. and apply little cell therapy to my scalp after my rollerset.
Trial & Error.... I'll figure something out


----------



## CocoGlow

OK *tt8*, you can officially add me to the list!!

I got my Mega-Tek today in the mail...so exicted...the scent is AMAZING! I was so anxious that I immediately rinsed my hair w/ a gentle amla/shikakai tea, towel dried & then started applying the Mega-Tek to my scalp in beween my twists...I dabbed a teeny bit for each part of my scalp...rubbed it in a little but not too much and then waited...

I cannot say I felt the tingling sensation...I guess a little bit of itching in the back, but nothing really noticable ..

I plan to use it quite frequently ..like EVERYDAY...am I crazy for doing that? I just want the quickest results possible...I really hope to get some spectacular results from this...

*NOTE:* For those w/ sensitivites to fragrances (like me) only use as little as possible on your scalp b/c the scent lasts for a while and is kind of strong..not overpowering but be careful if you are very sensitive....


----------



## It~Can~Grow

JustKiya said:


> I think mine will be enough - I only use it for scalp massaging though, not actual conditioning. I put it into a 2oz tub, as well, to make it easier for me to 'control' how much I use. Precious stuff, I tell ya.


 
That's what I'm doing as well..."oiling" the scalp and massaging.  

I have to much other stuff to go through, rate and dump if necessary  to use the gold that is MegaTek on the length.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

sareca said:


> I got my bottle in December and it's almost empty now.


 
I scooped some out of the bottle and placed in a cup w/SAA _(someone said it was missing SAA and protein from OCT)_.  I started panicking thinking "have I used an 1/8 of cup since I received the order...is this gonna last...should I hit the submit button to order another bottle?"erplexed 

*closing second window to Stagecoach site - aborting order*


----------



## JustKiya

It~Can~Grow said:


> I scooped some out of the bottle and placed in a cup w/SAA _(someone said it was missing SAA and protein from OCT)_. I started panicking thinking "have I used an 1/8 of cup since I received the order...is this gonna last...should I hit the submit button to order another bottle?"erplexed
> 
> *closing second window to Stagecoach site - aborting order*


 
Oooh, brillant!! I'm so going to go home and add some SAA to my tub, too!


----------



## thegirltolove

Does anyone know of a distributor for this product that delivers to APO addresses. I can't do it on the site.

MAN, I am missing out on all the good stuff!!!!


----------



## Keen

I can't believe I missed this bandwagon. I'm ordering my products right now. I'm relaxing my hair this weekend. So I'll have a fresh start.


----------



## CocoGlow

I have to totally take back what I said earlier about the *Mega-Tek* not causing my scalp to tingle & itch...whooooo....I guess I didn't feel it as much b/c my scalp was still wet but now that it is almost completely dry, I can definitely feel the tingles & itchies on various sections of my scalp!!

It's not unbearable..just a little weird..sort of like creepy crawlies that stay in one place LOL....it's like one section will tingle & itch --then it will go away--then another section will do the same

Weird-- but I hope this means that it is working!

I am really not looking forward to thicker hair...I wouldn't mind the actual strands getting thicker b/c I would assume they would be more resilient than my fragile thin strands, but my napps are DENSE enough!!!! I want faster growth NOW!!!!


----------



## tt8

Did you try calling them? I think you should and talk to Carlee because of all the profit we have given them in this thread alone they should be able to work with you. If not you are more than welcome to send it to me and I forward it to you if plan A doesn't work. But something tells me Carlee will work with ya


thegirltolove said:


> Does anyone know of a distributor for this product that delivers to APO addresses. I can't do it on the site.
> 
> MAN, I am missing out on all the good stuff!!!!


----------



## tt8

I think you will be fine cause Sareca has had her bottle since the beginning of December and she still has some left. I think at one time her husband was even stealing some of it . If you are just applying to the scalp and not the strands, you will be fine. A lot goes a long way also. HTH


It~Can~Grow said:


> Question for those that have been using for a least a month...do you think the one bottle will be enough for the 3 month challenge?
> 
> Hey, I'm thinking ahead...I may need to buy another bottle now, for later


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Ah, yeah.  Sometimes I'm sitting and I'll take my one long (weak) fingernail and scratch sideways...then another spot will itch...an hour later the other side will start.

I KNOW it's the MegaTek because my scalp is for sure clean and free from gunk. 



NappyRina said:


> I have to totally take back what I said earlier about the *Mega-Tek* not causing my scalp to tingle & itch...whooooo....I guess I didn't feel it as much b/c my scalp was still wet but now that it is almost completely dry, I can definitely feel the tingles & itchies on various sections of my scalp!!
> 
> It's not unbearable..just a little weird..sort of like creepy crawlies that stay in one place LOL....*it's like one section will tingle & itch --then it will go away--then another section will do the same*
> 
> Weird-- but I hope this means that it is working!
> 
> I am really not looking forward to thicker hair...I wouldn't mind the actual strands getting thicker b/c I would assume they would be more resilient than my fragile thin strands, but my napps are DENSE enough!!!! I want faster growth NOW!!!!


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Ah, yeah. Sometimes I'm sitting and I'll take my one long (weak) fingernail and scratch sideways...then another spot will itch...an hour later the other side will start.

I KNOW it's the MegaTek because my scalp is for sure clean and free from gunk. 



NappyRina said:


> I have to totally take back what I said earlier about the *Mega-Tek* not causing my scalp to tingle & itch...whooooo....I guess I didn't feel it as much b/c my scalp was still wet but now that it is almost completely dry, I can definitely feel the tingles & itchies on various sections of my scalp!!
> 
> It's not unbearable..just a little weird..sort of like creepy crawlies that stay in one place LOL....*it's like one section will tingle & itch --then it will go away--then another section will do the same*
> 
> Weird-- but I hope this means that it is working!
> 
> I am really not looking forward to thicker hair...I wouldn't mind the actual strands getting thicker b/c I would assume they would be more resilient than my fragile thin strands, but my napps are DENSE enough!!!! I want faster growth NOW!!!!


----------



## Lucie

What is Ovation Cell Therapy? Someone please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Keen

PrettyHaitian said:


> What is Ovation Cell Therapy? Someone please PM me. Thanks!



Read about it

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=178665


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva found a source for the Rejuvenator, which was the 'original' that came out, and was discontinued and replaced by Ovation. 

There's another thread about it, but I wanted to post the comparison of the ingredients list here, as well, for us ladies to gnaw on it, a bit.  



> Ovation:
> 
> 
> 
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance
> 
> 
> 
> Rejuvenator:
> 
> 
> 
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolized Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mega-Tek Rebuilder:
> 
> 
> 
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DI = Different ingredient
> HU = Higher up on the list
> The Ovation and the Rejuvenator are identical, as far as the ingredients and the order they are in.
> 
> The Rebuilder, though, has MORE hydrolyzed keratin protein, and it has marine protein and amino acids, which neither of the others have, along with a few other 'different' ingredients.
Click to expand...

 
I think - if your hair can handle/enjoys the extra protien, that the Rebuilder is the best value for the money. 

The rebuilder is missing DM DM Hydantoin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Tocopheryl Acetate, the castor oil in the peg 40, and Tetrasodium EDTA. 

 I can for SURE mix some Castor Oil and Vitamin E Oil (Tocopheryl Acetate) into the Rebuilder. 

The DM DM Hydantoin is a preservative, that the imidazolidinyl urea replaces. The Cetrimonium Chloride is an anti-static agent (most likely leaves your hair feeling softer and smoother) but it doesn't really seem to be involved in accelerating growth. The Tetrasodium EDTA is a chelating agent - so that's more about the hair 'feel' than about any additional growth. 

It makes sense that they would take out the 'make my hair feel good' stuff from the 'animal' version - they tend to not have paw in hair disease, ya know?


----------



## LondonDiva

Can I just add, the thickness from the rebuilder is bloody thick!


----------



## JustKiya

JustKiya said:


> LondonDiva found a source for the Rejuvenator, which was the 'original' that came out, and was discontinued and replaced by Ovation.
> 
> There's another thread about it, but I wanted to post the comparison of the ingredients list here, as well, for us ladies to gnaw on it, a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I think - if your hair can handle/enjoys the extra protien, that the Rebuilder is the best value for the money.
> 
> The rebuilder is missing DM DM Hydantoin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Tocopheryl Acetate, the castor oil in the peg 40, and Tetrasodium EDTA.
> 
> I can for SURE mix some Castor Oil and Vitamin E Oil (Tocopheryl Acetate) into the Rebuilder.
> 
> The DM DM Hydantoin is a preservative, that the imidazolidinyl urea replaces. The Cetrimonium Chloride is an anti-static agent (most likely leaves your hair feeling softer and smoother) but it doesn't really seem to be involved in accelerating growth. The Tetrasodium EDTA is a chelating agent - so that's more about the hair 'feel' than about any additional growth.
> 
> It makes sense that they would take out the 'make my hair feel good' stuff from the 'animal' version - they tend to not have paw in hair disease, ya know?


 
Yes, I'm quoting myself.  

I knew I wanted to get into the nittygritty of the differences between the products, so I wrote out this LONG behind blogpost - to sum it up, the Rebuilder seems to be the best thing for the hair. With a few tweaks - the castor oil, the vitamin E oil, and regular chelating, however you do it, I think the Rebuilder is actually the _better_ product.


----------



## Jetblackhair

You did a great job breaking this all down Kiya and all of the technical aspects...BIG THANKS!


----------



## JustKiya

Jetblackhair said:


> You did a great job breaking this all down Kiya and all of the technical aspects...BIG THANKS!


 
Hehe - I have fun doing that sort of thing - you're more than welcome, though!


----------



## Jetblackhair

^^^Shoot, now I may have to get the Rebuilder too. Your findings are so convincing .


----------



## mnemosyne

How much castor oil are you putting into the rebuilder? I already hand mix it into my moisturizer but that's not going on my scalp.


----------



## JustKiya

mnemosyne said:


> How much castor oil are you putting into the rebuilder? I already hand mix it into my moisturizer but that's not going on my scalp.


 
I didn't plan on adding very much - but I'm mixing it up in a little 2oz container. I actually need to go by the drugstore and get some. In my mind, I'm thinking I would add - MAYBE a half-teaspoon of castor oil to my tub - not a lot, at all.


----------



## thegirltolove

JustKiya said:


> LondonDiva found a source for the Rejuvenator, which was the 'original' that came out, and was discontinued and replaced by Ovation.
> 
> There's another thread about it, but I wanted to post the comparison of the ingredients list here, as well, for us ladies to gnaw on it, a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I think - if your hair can handle/enjoys the extra protien, that the Rebuilder is the best value for the money.
> 
> The rebuilder is missing DM DM Hydantoin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Tocopheryl Acetate, the castor oil in the peg 40, and Tetrasodium EDTA.
> 
> I can for SURE mix some Castor Oil and Vitamin E Oil (Tocopheryl Acetate) into the Rebuilder.
> 
> The DM DM Hydantoin is a preservative, that the imidazolidinyl urea replaces. The Cetrimonium Chloride is an anti-static agent (most likely leaves your hair feeling softer and smoother) but it doesn't really seem to be involved in accelerating growth. The Tetrasodium EDTA is a chelating agent - so that's more about the hair 'feel' than about any additional growth.
> 
> It makes sense that they would take out the 'make my hair feel good' stuff from the 'animal' version - they tend to not have paw in hair disease, ya know?



So do we know what ingredient(s) is exactly causing the increase in the growth rate? Also, what about the Cetearly Alcohol? What is replacing that ingredient?


----------



## JustKiya

thegirltolove said:


> So do we know what ingredient(s) is exactly causing the increase in the growth rate? Also, what about the Cetearly Alcohol? What is replacing that ingredient?


 
Hah! I missed that one - Cetearyl Alcohol is an fatty alcohol used as an emollient, emulsifier, thickener, and carrying agent for other ingredients. Can be derived naturally, as in coconut fatty alcohol, or synthetically. 

So, it just changes the 'feel' of the mixture - doesn't really DO much. 

And no, I have no clue what exactly is helping the growth rate....... but I figure it's got to be some of the ingredients that all three products share. 

BUT! 

I got a response email from dude who is selling the Rejuvenator asking him about the ingredients - and check this. The ingredients in the Rejuvenator that HE is selling are IDENTICAL to the ingredients in the Rebuilder.  Which you can get 16 oz of for 20 bucks.................. 




> Hi Kiya,
> 
> Mega-Tek Rejuvenator contains: Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate,
> peg100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, demethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids,
> methlparaben, mucopolysaccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, frangrance.
> 
> Mega-Tek Rejuvenator binds proteins to the hair to help rebuild damaged hair.  We sell quite a bit of the product and I
> personally use it every other day after shampooing.  We also include a instruction/directions sheet along with a 1 ounce
> applicator bottle.  Mega-Tek is very concentrated, and we recommend putting ½ teaspoon in the applicator bottle and mix
> with water as this will help you to disperse it all over your hairs.
> 
> Hope this helps....and have a wonderful day,
> 
> Greg
> Green Earth Enterprises, LLC
> www.guaranteed-hair-growth.com


 
He DID give me the great idea to put a lil Rebuilder into my daily mist, though - I'll start doing that this week, as well.


----------



## mnemosyne

So I forgot to post my starting point pictures. I guess this was on the 17th:


----------



## Jetblackhair

JustKiya said:


> Hah! I missed that one - Cetearyl Alcohol is an fatty alcohol used as an emollient, emulsifier, thickener, and carrying agent for other ingredients. Can be derived naturally, as in coconut fatty alcohol, or synthetically.
> 
> So, it just changes the 'feel' of the mixture - doesn't really DO much.
> 
> And no, I have no clue what exactly is helping the growth rate....... but I figure it's got to be some of the ingredients that all three products share.
> 
> BUT!
> 
> *I got a response email from dude who is selling the Rejuvenator asking him about the ingredients - and check this. The ingredients in the Rejuvenator that HE is selling are IDENTICAL to the ingredients in the Rebuilder.  Which you can get 16 oz of for 20 bucks.................. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He DID give me the great idea to put a lil Rebuilder into my daily mist, though - I'll start doing that this week, as well.


 
Hmmm, interesting.  Great detective work Kiya...glad you are on the job.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Yes, very good info... and now I'm wondering if I made a mistake getting OCT. erplexed I guess time will tell. I first used it just two days ago, on Thursday. I must say I love the smell.... and my hair does feel softer after the cell therapy dried.


----------



## Mleah

I admit that I'm a PJ supreme!! I'm thinking I should have gotten the Mega Tek instead!! Some very innovative marketing team decided to play upon our inner dialogs of conflict about humans using pet products....brilliant! Needless to say, after reviewing the contents of each product, I just purchased the MT. I'll use this after I exhaust the OCT. I'll be researching just what is in both that accelerates hair growth.:scratchch
On a positive note: My hair is thicker and stronger. I think it's growing faster. I do get the occasional creep fest on my scalp. The hair is a little drier than usual. I purchased honeyquat and SAA which is going in my stash of moisturizing conditioners. I rotate Elucence, Mizani, Kenra, terax Crema or combine. I've got to get pics up soon.

*[FONT=&quot]HAPPY EASTER!  HE IS RISEN!![/FONT]*


----------



## Rain20

I have used the Eqyss products including the Avocado mist, rehydrant spray, and the Mega-Tek rebuilder. Unfortunately the rehydrant spray was the only product the was beneficial for my hair. I have mixed the Mega-tek with MN and WEN fig oil and been applying to my scalp after reading this thread. I am trying to use up products I already have. I have only been doing this for about 3 wks. No amazing growth as yet.

The ingredients in Mega-Tek and OCT are similar to some less expensive reconstructors. Is it possible to substitute something like K-pac deep reconstructor and spike with a few ingredients from Lotionscrafters(sp) like SAA and/or marine collagen? What do you think? 
Rain20


----------



## lotusspecter

Rain20 said:


> I have used the Eqyss products including the Avocado mist, rehydrant spray, and the Mega-Tek rebuilder. Unfortunately the rehydrant spray was the only product the was beneficial for my hair. I have mixed the Mega-tek with MN and WEN fig oil and been applying to my scalp after reading this thread. I am trying to use up products I already have. I have only been doing this for about 3 wks. No amazing growth as yet.
> 
> * The ingredients in Mega-Tek and OCT are similar to some less expensive reconstructors. Is it possible to substitute something like K-pac deep reconstructor and spike with a few ingredients from Lotionscrafters(sp) like SAA and/or marine collagen*? What do you think?
> Rain20




That is exactly what I've been wondering since I read about Mega-Tek and OCT.  I was thinking about using similar proteins when I was browsing GoW.  You have to wonder.  Then again, $19 for the Mega-Tek is not unreasonable so who knows if it's worth it to experiment.


----------



## Shaley

Any growth updates from those who are using the OCT?


----------



## JLove74

Chardai said:


> Any growth updates from those who are using the OCT?


 
** waving ** I am.......  but, I don't know if the growth is from the Alta Silica or OCTerplexed  Either way, the progress is great and my hair feels really nice.


----------



## RZILYNT

I just received an email from Carlee, VP of Sales. 

She/he said that if Mega-Tek is working for you then there is no reason to change. 

RZ~
Quote:
I can tell you that Ovation was formulated specifically for humans based on the feedback we received from Mega-tek users.


----------



## Shimmie

My Update:

This is week 4 of using the OCT and I'm *not* disappointed at all.  

I really love using this product in comparison to Nexxus, Creme of Nature, Pantene, Mane & Tail, Aveda (which is also expensive), and other over the counter products I've used. 

I have always had 'baby fine' hair, but it's getting thicker with the use of the OCT.   And it's not the 'coated' thickness that comes with other products.  It's my hair actually getting thicker.  

Three weeks ago, I cut about an inch of my hair (it was time for a routine trim), and it's back.    What I cut is back and it looks and feels much healthier...and darker.   I still don't know why my hair darkened, erplexed but it's nice...I like it darker.   It looks and feels very soft and heathy, so I'm not worried about the darker hair color, just currious.  

I still use Castor and/or Olive Oil to seal my ends.  I use Coconut Oil as well.  But it seems like I don't need a much as before.  

I'll be posting new pictures mid-April before my birthday.


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie!! I'm so glad it's working for you! 

I'm on the fence, really. I _THINK_ it's working, but I'm trying to control my hype.  Let's just say, I'm Mega'ssaging my hair every chance I can get - did it twice over the weekend. 

I was looking at my roots, and I noticed a BIG ole section of them are brown, with little to no henna red on them, but considering it's at LEAST 1/2 inch of hair, I'm telling myself that's just because I've cut down on my henna frequency, and that is NOT freshly grown har.  

I'm taking progress pictures for bootcamp this weekend (hopefully), and I'll be sure to report! 

I DO think that it's making my roots thicker though - no doubt on that one.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

Good LAWD this stuff is pricey:burning::burning:...... My hubby would hit the Ceiling if I bought this stuff..And whup my booty......


I would love to see some SERIOUS PICS from the ladies that are using this....


----------



## JLove74

Here are progress pics. I'm using OCT and I also take Alta Silica and PhytoSpecific Cap'Energy pills. I was very skeptical at first, but I'm a believer. My hair feels really good, I love the smell and I think it's a keeper 

*last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*






*Now: March 23rd*


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Yes, I'm quoting myself.
> 
> I knew I wanted to get into the nittygritty of the differences between the products, so I wrote out this LONG behind blogpost - to sum it up, the Rebuilder seems to be the best thing for the hair. With a few tweaks - the castor oil, the vitamin E oil, and regular chelating, however you do it, I think the Rebuilder is actually the _better_ product.


OMG...Kiya, I'm so impressed with this information, most of all the work you put into it.  

Hey, can't nobody get past you...  You have these products down to the letter...

Excellent job, most of all a lot of hard work and I thank you for this.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Mrs. SJones67 - You can actually purchase the MegaTek Rebuilder (see JusyKiya's post breaking down the differences between OCT & MT) 





samanthajones67 said:


> Good LAWD this stuff is pricey:burning::burning:...... My hubby would hit the Ceiling if I bought this stuff..And whup my booty......
> 
> 
> I would love to see some SERIOUS PICS from the ladies that are using this....


----------



## Shimmie

JLove74 said:


> Here are progress pics. I'm using OCT and I also take Alta Silica and PhytoSpecific Cap'Energy pills. I was very skeptical at first, but I'm a believer. My hair feels really good, I love the smell and I think it's a keeper
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now: March 23rd*


 
  :wow:  Now that's a HUGE growth difference in just 6 weeks.  :wow:  Your pictures are awesome!  

*Question: * Jlove, what are PhytoSpecific Energy pills?  Thanks angel.  

I just started taking the Nutrilite Complex for Hair, Skin and Nails about week ago (March 19). 

http://www.quixtar.com/products/product.aspx?itemno=A7553&ctg=855

I'm adding the Alta Silica as soon as I order it sometime this week.


----------



## JustKiya

JLove74 said:


> Here are progress pics. I'm using OCT and I also take Alta Silica and PhytoSpecific Cap'Energy pills. I was very skeptical at first, but I'm a believer. My hair feels really good, I love the smell and I think it's a keeper
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now: March 23rd*


 
Go HEAD, MsJlove!!!! Ooooh, I'm so excited to take pictures this weekend! 

 Shimmie - girl, and it was *FUN*. Seee, that's when you KNOW you are hair obsessed....  

And where are Sareca's photos?? They were in the original Ovation thread, weren't they?


----------



## JLove74

Shimmie said:


> :wow: Now that's a HUGE growth difference in just 6 weeks. :wow: Your pictures are awesome!
> 
> *Question: *Jlove, what are PhytoSpecific Energy pills? Thanks angel.
> 
> I just started taking the Nutrilite Complex for Hair, Skin and Nails about week ago (March 19).
> 
> http://www.quixtar.com/products/product.aspx?itemno=A7553&ctg=855
> 
> I'm adding the Alta Silica as soon as I order it sometime this week.


 
You going :wow: so am I.  I still can't believe it.  Yes, I'm taking these Phystospecific Pills:  http://www.urbanbella.net/shop/cap_energy.html   I've heard good things about Nutriline pills too.  

You've got some great progress too Missy  .  I can't wait to see EVERYBODY'S progress.


----------



## Shimmie

samanthajones67 said:


> Good LAWD this stuff is pricey:burning::burning:...... My hubby would hit the Ceiling if I bought this stuff..And whup my booty......
> 
> 
> I would love to see some SERIOUS PICS from the ladies that are using this....


Hi Samantha,  

Take a look at JLove's pics.  Her post is just above.  Her growth in 6 weeks is awesome.  It blew me away to see her progress that fast. 

And Sareca's growth is also amazing.  She's the reason I started using OCT.  I have no regrets.  

And the product does last awhile.  I've had mine for 4 weeks and I've only used about 1/3 of the CT product.   There's plenty left in all three of my bottles and I use the Ovation Cell Therapy on my scalp and nails daily. 

My hair has definitely improved in texture, health (minimal shedding), thickness and re-growth of what I cut 3 three weeks ago.


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Shimmie!! I'm so glad it's working for you!
> 
> I'm on the fence, really. I _THINK_ it's working, but I'm trying to control my hype.  Let's just say, I'm Mega'ssaging my hair every chance I can get - did it twice over the weekend.
> 
> I was looking at my roots, and I noticed a BIG ole section of them are brown, with little to no henna red on them, but considering it's at LEAST 1/2 inch of hair, I'm telling myself that's just because I've cut down on my henna frequency, and that is NOT freshly grown har.
> 
> I'm taking progress pictures for bootcamp this weekend (hopefully), and I'll be sure to report!
> 
> I DO think that it's making my roots thicker though - no doubt on that one.


Kiya, thanks so much. This is definitely a hair thickener as well as growth. It's only been 4 weeks. I'm staying on the wagon until I'm sitting on my hair  and then staying to maintain it. 

Blessings to you, angel... 

Can't wait to see your new pics...


----------



## JLove74

Shimmie said:


> And the product does last awhile. I've had mine for 4 weeks and I've only used about 1/3 of the CT product.  There's plenty left in all three of my bottles and I use the Ovation Cell Therapy on my scalp and nails daily.


 
Shimmie, Hold up.  Wait a minute.  You're using it on your hails too?  Please share your findings?


----------



## Lucky's Mom

It~Can~Grow said:


> Mrs. SJones67 - You can actually purchase the MegaTek Rebuilder (see JusyKiya's post breaking down the differences between OCT & MT) for $18.99 from
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=3973629#post3973629
> 
> if you're interested


 

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..........:wink2::wink2: Gracie' sis!


----------



## RZILYNT

....Picked up jaw off of the floor........ and now I am inserting one more Alta Silica tablet.

oh I hope I do ...I hope I do... get good results like U JLove74.
RZ~


----------



## january noir

WOW!  


JLove74 said:


> Here are progress pics. I'm using OCT and I also take Alta Silica and PhytoSpecific Cap'Energy pills. I was very skeptical at first, but I'm a believer. My hair feels really good, I love the smell and I think it's a keeper
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now: March 23rd*


----------



## JLove74

RZILYNT said:


> ....Picked up jaw off of the floor........ and now I am inserting one more Alta Silica tablet.
> 
> oh I hope I do ...I hope I do... get good results like U JLove74.
> RZ~


 
The ladies on this board are like drug pushers - Sareca got me with the henna, now the OCT and Vev got me with the Alta Silica.  

So go 'head Rzilynt - get chu some


----------



## Shimmie

JLove74 said:


> Shimmie, Hold up. Wait a minute. You're using it on your hails too? Please share your findings?


Yep  I've been rubbing the excess from my hands onto my nails. I rub it into the cuticles and over my nail surfaces. 

It says on the instructions that it's good for skin and nails. 

JLove, I was reading how the MegaTek was a hoof rebuilder for the horses,   And then when I read the OCT information, I figured :scratchch: why not? 

Here's the OCT information: On the website scroll down to the skin and nail topic. I posted the information below for you to read it. 

http://www.ovationhair.com/cell.htm


> http://www.ovationhair.com/cell.htm
> 
> *STRONGER HAIR.* Most people report stronger hair. This is a major benefit to those whose hair is chemically treated. The stronger the hair is BEFORE chemical treatment (e.g., color, relaxers, perms, highlights, etc.), the better the end result will be. There will be less damage and breakage from chemical applications.
> 
> *IMPROVED SKIN QUALITY.* A hair product that improves your skin? Yes! Many people report healthier skin after prolonged use. The amino acids in Ovation Cell Therapy nourish the skin and improve cell health. Ovation cell Therapy can be applied directly to the skin for more dramatic results.
> 
> *FASTER NAIL GROWTH.* Nails rely on many of the same nutrients as hair. Introducing nutrients meant to improve hair health can increase nail health as well. As with skin, direct application of Ovation Cell Therapy will improve your results.


 
I've also been using it on my eyebrows (only twice  -- I'm not consistant with it) ...  I've never had thick eyebrows...ever.  

We'll see if this works on the brows, okay? 

ETA:  I'll keep you posted on my nails as well.  So far, they look smoother.     I keep them cut close as I do a lot of typing....... lol: who doesn't type around here...we're all on this forum all day.......typing. ).  
Blessings angel...


----------



## RZILYNT

JLove74 said:


> The ladies on this board are like drug pushers - Sareca got me with the henna, now the OCT and Vev got me with the Alta Silica.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it the truth, I just Luv it !
> 
> RZ~


----------



## JLove74

Shimmie said:


> Yep  I've been rubbing the excess from my hands onto my nails. I rub it into the cuticles and over my nail surfaces.
> 
> It says on the instructions that it's good for skin and nails.
> 
> JLove, I was reading how the MegaTek was a hoof rebuilder for the horses,   And then when I read the OCT information, I figured :scratchch: why not?
> 
> Here's the OCT information: On the website scroll down to the skin and nail topic. I posted the information below for you to read it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been using it on my eyebrows (only twice  -- I'm not consistant with it) ...  I've never had thick eyebrows...ever.
> 
> We'll see if this works on the brows, okay?
> 
> Blessings angel...


 
Well, I'll be.... lemme find out the OCT is an all purpose type cream.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shimmie

JLove74 said:


> Well, I'll be.... lemme find out the OCT is an all purpose type cream. Thanks for the info.


 
If it works on stretch marks........ we'll really have something going.   

I just don't want any hair growing in places that I don't need or want it.  I sure don't want a beard.


----------



## JustKiya

I've been rubbing the left over into my nails too - I think they might be a little harder, but that's about all I notice. 

I was thinking about using it on my eyebrows - the ends are thinning out, but I think that might be a health related thing. 

*ears perk up* Alta Silica?? *headshakes* Gods, now I'mma have to do another seach and get hooked on another product. Danggone (and bless)  ya'll!!!!  

Speaking of a beard, I SWEAR I'm starting to get sideburns - I really don't remember having hair in front of my ears.  It's really fine, and realllly short - but I SWEAR it wasn't there before - I'm going to have to dig up some old side shots and compare....


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> I've been rubbing the left over into my nails too - I think they might be a little harder, but that's about all I notice.
> 
> I was thinking about using it on my eyebrows - the ends are thinning out, but I think that might be a health related thing.
> 
> *ears perk up* Alta Silica?? *headshakes* Gods, now I'mma have to do another seach and get hooked on another product. Danggone (and bless) ya'll!!!!
> 
> Speaking of a beard, I SWEAR I'm starting to get sideburns - I really don't remember having hair in front of my ears.  It's really fine, and realllly short - but I SWEAR it wasn't there before - I'm going to have to dig up some old side shots and compare....


Here's the Alta Silica -- it's all Vevster's fault  Now, I'm ordering this. 

Here's Vev's thread that started it... 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=177457&highlight=alta+silica

Here's the product: I may as well order it now, since I'm on the website.... 

http://www.vitacost.com/Alta-Health-Products-Silica-With-Bioflavonoids

As for your sideburns.....Girl don't be bringing Elvis up in here...

 J/K... Hugs to you angel.


----------



## Shaley

Has anyone experience great growth results with the OCT alone? (no additional vitamins, supplements, or growth aids)


----------



## LondonDiva

JLove74 said:


> Here are progress pics. I'm using OCT and I also take Alta Silica and PhytoSpecific Cap'Energy pills. I was very skeptical at first, but I'm a believer. My hair feels really good, I love the smell and I think it's a keeper
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now: March 23rd*



My father who art in heaven!!! That's some progress right there.


----------



## LondonDiva

I got this from Greg



> _Hi Naomi,
> 
> Thanks so much for posting my link on your forum.  I really do appreciate your support.
> Virtually the Mega-Tek Rejuvenator and the Ovation Cell therapy are the same product.
> *Eqyss just decided to market the Ovation in an "upscale" fashion to cater to those who
> need to think they are using a very high-end product.  With that, price increases as well to cover the marketing expense etc.*
> 
> Again thanks so much and Happy Easter Weekend to you too !!!_


----------



## Shimmie

Chardai said:


> Has anyone experience great growth results with the OCT alone? (no additional vitamins, supplements, or growth aids)


Yer askin' a mighty loaded question thar lady...  Most of us youngin's here, been taking vit's and herbs and oils and supp's fer' so long, it just ain't natch'el to be without em' flowing in our blood veins ...  

In other werds, we are nutri-addicts here.  Pill poppin'; tea makin' - drinking, nutri'-addicts.  Don't a reckin' yer gonna find anyone clear in these here parts of the Forum country...

I wish yer Blessings angel.


----------



## Shimmie

LondonDiva said:


> I got this from Greg


Well I'll be derned......we've been noogled....


----------



## imstush

JLove74 said:


> Here are progress pics. I'm using OCT and I also take Alta Silica and PhytoSpecific Cap'Energy pills. I was very skeptical at first, but I'm a believer. My hair feels really good, I love the smell and I think it's a keeper
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now: March 23rd*


 
I wonder what the diff is from the PhytoSpecific Cap'Energy Pills and the *Phytophanère* dietary supplements for hair, nails, skin and lashes.  I've been using the latter.


----------



## JustKiya

Chardai said:


> Has anyone experience great growth results with the OCT alone? (no additional vitamins, supplements, or growth aids)


 
We shall see this weekend. I  can barely remember to take my multi-vitamin on the regular - and I haven't brought/started the Silica, yet. 

Though, I am using the Mega-Tek - not sure how much of a difference that makes. 

That's interesting LD, esp. considering the difference in the ingredients between the two products..... hrmmmm....


----------



## Shaley

JustKiya said:


> We shall see this weekend. I  can barely remember to take my multi-vitamin on the regular - and I haven't brought/started the Silica, yet.
> 
> Though, I am using the Mega-Tek - not sure how much of a difference that makes.
> 
> That's interesting LD, esp. considering the difference in the ingredients between the two products..... hrmmmm....




I knew somebody would answer Keep us updated...


----------



## Jetblackhair

JLove74 said:


> Here are progress pics. I'm using OCT and I also take Alta Silica and PhytoSpecific Cap'Energy pills. I was very skeptical at first, but I'm a believer. My hair feels really good, I love the smell and I think it's a keeper
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now: March 23rd*


 
Good golly miss molly  that is some awesome progress JLove.  I see length and thickness.


----------



## Mystic

Great progress *JLove74.*


----------



## Shimmie

tt8 said:


> Uhhhuhhnn! Keep playing innocent. That "Ova-ssaging" got chu light in the head!. Now back to my scalp massager, ahh!




Hey tt.....I missed this.  Sorry angel.  

But tt, have you noticed how big this thread is now?  Gee, I think it's about 400 posts now.   It's hard to keep up.  I've been trying to read the posts that I've missed.   And I apologize if I've missed anyone who replied to my posts.  

Each of you are so very special.   Bear with me, cause we're 'growing' here and so is all of our hair.   I see tail-bone lengths all around us.  

Healthy Blessings everyone


----------



## tapioca_pudding

LondonDiva said:


> I got this from Greg


Well ain't that a kick in the nuts. 

I'll have to see the results from using the MegaTek in the same fashion as OCT. I have been using OCT for a lil less than 4 weeks and I have noticeable newgrowth (I started after a fresh touchup), more than I would normally have at this time.

The price tag on the OCT hurts my feelings, but if I get results then my feelings will just have to man up and take it!  But if someone has the same results with the Megatek, I may switch.


----------



## MissRissa

My Ovation should be here by Friday!!!!  So I'll be starting hopefully this weekend!!!


----------



## RZILYNT

Well if Greg and Carlee both agree. I will use up my Ovation ( I have both) and will be only using the Mega-tek.

Quote:

Thank you for your interest in our products

There is no reason for you to discontinue using the Mega-Tek product by EQyss.  If you are happy with it and it is working for you why stop?  EQyss is our parent company and I have nothing negative to say about those products

I can tell you that Ovation was formulated specifically for humans based on the feedback we received from Mega-tek users


Regards
Carlee

Carlee VanKempen  | Vice President Sales


----------



## Ganjababy

I started OCT (3 times a week on scalp) and mega tek (once weekly as a deep conditioner) 2 weeks ago.

 I have not noticed any growth yet. My hair is definately stronger though. I have fine hair and I cannot comb it when its wet as it is usually really weak when wet. Since using mega tek it has been stronger and I have been detangling when wet. When dry my hair also feels much stronger and thicker- it no longer feels fine. 

As there is not much difference with the OCT and Mega tek I will stick to the mega tek when my OCT finishes as its cheaper. 

When I use mega tek as a deep conditioner I need to alternate with a moisturising conditioner as it seem to make my hair slightly brittle- though not as brittle as using other hardcore protein treatments


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Ooooh, you guys, don't do this to me!  I have OCT... I am going to start being doubtful. You know I like it though. I will just have to make it strecth.


----------



## cicilypayne

kels823 said:


> Well ain't that a kick in the nuts.
> 
> I'll have to see the results from using the MegaTek in the same fashion as OCT. I have been using OCT for a lil less than 4 weeks and I have noticeable newgrowth (I started after a fresh touchup), more than I would normally have at this time.
> 
> The price tag on the OCT hurts my feelings, but if I get results then _*my feelings will just have to man up and take it*_!  But if someone has the same results with the Megatek, I may switch.



Your too funny I love this statement


----------



## tt8

hey J,
How are you applying the OCT and how often. DO you leave it on? Girl what? 


JLove74 said:


> Here are progress pics. I'm using OCT and I also take Alta Silica and PhytoSpecific Cap'Energy pills. I was very skeptical at first, but I'm a believer. My hair feels really good, I love the smell and I think it's a keeper
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now: March 23rd*


----------



## Shaley

tt8 said:


> hey J,
> How are you applying the OCT and how often. DO you leave it on? Girl what?



I'd like to know this too..


----------



## JLove74

tt8 said:


> hey J,
> How are you applying the OCT and how often. DO you leave it on? Girl what?



I DC with it (for about 3 hours with no heat) and use a little bit as a leave in.  But again, the growth could be from the pills AND the OCT.


----------



## JustKiya

Does anyone else's head feel - odd (not quite a headache, not quite lightheaded) when using Mega-Tek on large areas? I've noticed that for the last couple of days (I've been using it almost daily) - maybe it's a rush of blood to the head from the massage? It starts after I've been rubbing for a while, and fades within 10-15 minutes....but all I get are small tingles when I'm just doing my hairline. 

It doesn't feel bad/dangerous - just ODD.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

JustKiya said:


> Does anyone else's head feel - odd (not quite a headache, not quite lightheaded) when using Mega-Tek on large areas? I've noticed that for the last couple of days (I've been using it almost daily) - maybe it's a rush of blood to the head from the massage? It starts after I've been rubbing for a while, and fades within 10-15 minutes....but all I get are small tingles when I'm just doing my hairline.
> 
> It doesn't feel bad/dangerous - just ODD.


 
JKiya how long are you massaging? I only do it for about 1 - 2 min max. I use every other day, so on alternating days I can oil my scalp with coconut oil to combat some of the dryness. (or dandruff look)

All I feel are the itches..annoying to just all of a sudden need to scratch a clean scalp erplexed


----------



## JustKiya

It~Can~Grow said:


> JKiya how long are you massaging? I only do it for about 1 - 2 min max. I use every other day, so on alternating days I can oil my scalp with coconut oil to combat some of the dryness. (or dandruff look)
> 
> All I feel are the itches..annoying to just all of a sudden need to scratch a clean scalp erplexed



Hrrrm. Bout 5-10 minutes, or a little more, I suppose - I'm working between parts, and with a REALLY miniscule (less than a fingertip at a time) amount at a time, so it takes a while. It's become my after work wind down.   

I don't get the dandruff look - I'mma have to check the back of my head close, but I'm pretty sure I don't - hrrm. Interesting.


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Does anyone else's head feel - odd (not quite a headache, not quite lightheaded) when using Mega-Tek on large areas? I've noticed that for the last couple of days (I've been using it almost daily) - maybe it's a rush of blood to the head from the massage? It starts after I've been rubbing for a while, and fades within 10-15 minutes....but all I get are small tingles when I'm just doing my hairline.
> 
> It doesn't feel bad/dangerous - just ODD.


Yeah.....but then I'm dizzy anyway 

But seriously, I do get the tingles after I Ova-ssage my scalp.  And then it goes away.  I usually Ova-ssage right before I go to bed.  So I could be sleeping through the dizzies....


----------



## JustKiya

Shimmie!! I've been told I'm a little off balance myself. The more I think about it, I really do think it's a feeling of blood rushing to the head..... which would be a very. good. thing. when it comes to growth.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

I wouldn't be able to the tell the difference either. 

I noticed after I moved past 30 I stopped walking in a straight line... _(I have been told to get back over on my side more than once)_

When did that happen?


----------



## gymfreak336

I massaged my scalp with this last night and Ladies today my scalp is tingling something serious. I was in class trying not to take my pen and go at it........I kinda like though.....Maybe its working


----------



## JustKiya

I've _*never*_ been able to walk straight.  

Even if it doesn't help with my hair, I will keep it just for my nails - they have gotten longer and harder (significantly harder) - I love it! I might actually be able to have fingernails again!


----------



## It~Can~Grow

gymfreak336 said:


> I massaged my scalp with this last night and Ladies today my *scalp is tingling something serious*. I was in class *trying not to take my pen* and go at it........I kinda like though.....Maybe its working


 
That's what I'm thinking.  I have to be mindful that I can't 'go to town' with the scratching thing  -  I could really break the skin  with these itches at times.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ok, I feel like crying...for joy!

I didn't come in here until someone said something to me about my hair.

I have been sick for the last two weeks, but prior to that, I had been using the OCT and the Mega/Tek (OCT on scalp and Mega/Tek on length) and then braiding it up at night. The next day, I would do a CW.  I was doing this up until I got sick.  

Well, I came back to work yesterday.  Last night I washed, deep conditioned, rollerset my hair and then flatironed it.  I know I should'nt have done it so soon from the last time, but I just wanted to see if there was any change at all, especially since I haven't used the OCT for 2 weeks.

My hair is so thick....I love it!  Dh loves it too and he said to me that my hair has grown.  Well, of course the true test would be when I got to work.

Well, ladies.....3 women at work came to me and said that my hair has gotten so long and thick...what am I using?  I'm sorry, I didn't tell them...they would have to come on LHCF and I'm not having that....soooooooooooo, I just thanked them.  

One of the young ladies came back to me and said..."wow, your hair really did get long.  And then she took some of the hair and stretched it down and said "see" feel that".  It reached my armpit.  I jumped up and got excited then...and told her to please do it again.  She did...and then I felt a deep love for OCT/MegaTek.  This stuff works, ladies.

I'm not going to reveal any more pics until June when the challenge is up.  But I have to say that my hair is thick, bouncy and lovely since I have been using this and I love it....I LOVE IT!

Now, I have to go back and buy the larger bottles before all of you buy it up....


----------



## tapioca_pudding

N&W I love that story!!!!  Gosh that is exciting.....!!!  I'm sorry you've been sick  but I'm glad you're feeling better!!  

I have been wearing my hair in curly styles or pinned up to hide the length from myself and others; I don't want to REALLY see it til my next touchup.  But (this is gonna sound psycho so please bear with me  ) when I DC my hair, I detangle it and kinda twirl it all in a knot on the top of my head before I put the baggie on.  Well last night I noticed that I got an extra 'twirl' in there!!!    So hopefully that means I've had some growth!!

I have yet to DC w/ the OCT... maybe I'll try that this weekend.


----------



## JustKiya

That's FABULOUS N&W!!! It's always a good sign when people (3 different people, too!!!) are seeing the change!  

See, ya'll making me want to wait to take pictures!! I was going to take some this weekend for the end of Session 1 of bootcamp, but now.... shoot, I want a REAL reveal, ya know? 

Besides, I'm going to be out of town this weekend - hrrm. I'll see what happens - I'm really looking forward to taking my hair down this weekend, though!

 I get paid this weekend too - I might need to go on and scoop up some more Mega-Tek before ya'll buy them out....


----------



## Shimmie

JustKiya said:


> Shimmie!! I've been told I'm a little off balance myself. The more I think about it, I really do think it's a feeling of blood rushing to the head..... which would be a very. good. thing. when it comes to growth.




Actually it is the 'blood rush', almost the same as when you're bending over (head wise) or your head is upside down and the blood rushes forward .. straight to your head.  

It's similar to the friction theory that we learned in science class.  The blood circulates where there's energy and /or exertion in place.


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, I feel like crying...for joy!
> 
> I didn't come in here until someone said something to me about my hair.
> 
> I have been sick for the last two weeks, but prior to that, I had been using the OCT and the Mega/Tek (OCT on scalp and Mega/Tek on length) and then braiding it up at night. The next day, I would do a CW. I was doing this up until I got sick.
> 
> Well, I came back to work yesterday. Last night I washed, deep conditioned, rollerset my hair and then flatironed it. I know I should'nt have done it so soon from the last time, but I just wanted to see if there was any change at all, especially since I haven't used the OCT for 2 weeks.
> 
> My hair is so thick....I love it! Dh loves it too and he said to me that my hair has grown. Well, of course the true test would be when I got to work.
> 
> Well, ladies.....3 women at work came to me and said that my hair has gotten so long and thick...what am I using? I'm sorry, I didn't tell them...they would have to come on LHCF and I'm not having that....soooooooooooo, I just thanked them.
> 
> One of the young ladies came back to me and said..."wow, your hair really did get long. And then she took some of the hair and stretched it down and said "see" feel that". It reached my armpit. I jumped up and got excited then...and told her to please do it again. She did...and then I felt a deep love for OCT/MegaTek. This stuff works, ladies.
> 
> I'm not going to reveal any more pics until June when the challenge is up. But I have to say that my hair is thick, bouncy and lovely since I have been using this and I love it....I LOVE IT!
> 
> Now, I have to go back and buy the larger bottles before all of you buy it up....


 
This is an awesome testimony Precious Wavy... :wow:   

I know I've said this before (via PM and posts) but Welcome Back and please continue to get better.


----------



## brittanynic16

It is good to hear that so many people are getting good results. I think I can see a difference in my hair. I have only been using it for almost 2 1/2/weeks, and I think my hair is thicker, and I think I can see a difference in length. I can't wait to see how much hair I have in June.


----------



## Shaley

Glad you're getting results! 

How long have you been using the OCT?

How are you using it? (Daily, Weekly, Dry Hair or Wet Hair?)




Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, I feel like crying...for joy!
> 
> I didn't come in here until someone said something to me about my hair.
> 
> I have been sick for the last two weeks, but prior to that, I had been using the OCT and the Mega/Tek (OCT on scalp and Mega/Tek on length) and then braiding it up at night. The next day, I would do a CW.  I was doing this up until I got sick.
> 
> Well, I came back to work yesterday.  Last night I washed, deep conditioned, rollerset my hair and then flatironed it.  I know I should'nt have done it so soon from the last time, but I just wanted to see if there was any change at all, especially since I haven't used the OCT for 2 weeks.
> 
> My hair is so thick....I love it!  Dh loves it too and he said to me that my hair has grown.  Well, of course the true test would be when I got to work.
> 
> Well, ladies.....3 women at work came to me and said that my hair has gotten so long and thick...what am I using?  I'm sorry, I didn't tell them...they would have to come on LHCF and I'm not having that....soooooooooooo, I just thanked them.
> 
> One of the young ladies came back to me and said..."wow, your hair really did get long.  And then she took some of the hair and stretched it down and said "see" feel that".  It reached my armpit.  I jumped up and got excited then...and told her to please do it again.  She did...and then I felt a deep love for OCT/MegaTek.  This stuff works, ladies.
> 
> I'm not going to reveal any more pics until June when the challenge is up.  But I have to say that my hair is thick, bouncy and lovely since I have been using this and I love it....I LOVE IT!
> 
> Now, I have to go back and buy the larger bottles before all of you buy it up....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

kels823 said:


> N&W I love that story!!!!  Gosh that is exciting.....!!!  I'm sorry you've been sick  but I'm glad you're feeling better!!
> 
> I have been wearing my hair in curly styles or pinned up to hide the length from myself and others; I don't want to REALLY see it til my next touchup.  But (this is gonna sound psycho so please bear with me  ) when I DC my hair, I detangle it and kinda twirl it all in a knot on the top of my head before I put the baggie on.  Well last night I noticed that I got an extra 'twirl' in there!!!    So hopefully that means I've had some growth!!
> 
> I have yet to DC w/ the OCT... maybe I'll try that this weekend.



Thank you.  I haven't DC'd with it at all, because to me, I would feel I'm using too much of it and its too expensive to use that much.

Now girl...that extra twirl is what I'm talking about.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> That's FABULOUS N&W!!! It's always a good sign when people (3 different people, too!!!) are seeing the change!
> 
> See, ya'll making me want to wait to take pictures!! I was going to take some this weekend for the end of Session 1 of bootcamp, but now.... shoot, I want a REAL reveal, ya know?
> 
> Besides, I'm going to be out of town this weekend - hrrm. I'll see what happens - I'm really looking forward to taking my hair down this weekend, though!
> 
> I get paid this weekend too - I might need to go on and scoop up some more Mega-Tek before ya'll buy them out....



I know....I'm reading the posts and I'm getting even more excited!

We are getting our growth on in 2008!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> This is an awesome testimony Precious Wavy... :wow:
> 
> I know I've said this before (via PM and posts) but Welcome Back and please continue to get better.




Thanks sis.  I'm back and ready to grow....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Chardai said:


> Glad you're getting results!
> 
> How long have you been using the OCT?
> 
> How are you using it? (Daily, Weekly, Dry Hair or Wet Hair?)



Thanks.  I've been using it for a few weeks now.

I use it on wet hair, 4 days a week on my scalp only.  I use the MegaTek on my hair.  I wash once a week and deep condition, then back to using the OCT for the week.


----------



## AbbyGail

How does growth with ovation compare to boundless tresses and mn?  The sulfur smell bothers me and the mn dries my hair.  I would like to try this based on the responses to this thread, however I wondered how they compared.  Thanks.


----------



## AbbyGail

bump......


----------



## Shimmie

sebring26 said:


> How does growth with ovation compare to boundless tresses and mn?  The sulfur smell bothers me and the mn dries my hair.  I would like to try this based on the responses to this thread, however I wondered how they compared.  Thanks.


Hi Sebring  

For me personally, the OCT is much faster with results; for both length and thickness, and also the texture.  I truly love the difference in my hair. 

I had to stop the MTG due to the smell. It was very challenging to camophlage the MTG odor; especially for work. This was very frustrating for me. *sigh*.  However,  I really did like the silky condition of my hair while using the MTG. 

MN made my hair grow and I was very pleased with it. 

The OCT is giving me all of the good results from the products I've used mentioned above, just faster.  I think my pictures below says it all. I really do love the condition of my hair.  

Hope this helps angel. God bless you.


----------



## JustKiya

sebring26 said:


> How does growth with ovation compare to boundless tresses and mn?  The sulfur smell bothers me and the mn dries my hair.  I would like to try this based on the responses to this thread, however I wondered how they compared.  Thanks.



I did MTG for like a day - I couldn't take the smell. 
I've never done MN - those tiny little bottles are too dang expensive for my cheap self, and I really think that it works via improving the scalp health - and that's what I use TTO for (and it's cheaper....) 
This - I'm hooked. I just finished another treatment on damp hair (ya'll, I wet my hair in the middle of the week for some Mega-ssagging!!!), and I pulled down one of the twists in the front of my head - it's to my LIP now, easily, and that was from a shrunken up twist. I'm - I'm sold, ya'll, totally. 

And it's CHEAP!! 

I think that's it's worth it - 20 bucks for a bottle of Mega-Tek, or 50 bucks for the Ovation set (if you wanna splurge) - just check it out for yourself and see what you think. 

Personally, I think that this is a growth aid that _*WORKS*_ - and I tend to be pretty skeptical about this sort of thing.


----------



## AbbyGail

Thanks ladies for responding.  Now I'm trying to decide whether to buy the mega tek or ovation.  I believe I'll go with the ovation.  I had a major setback
and had to cut my hair down to about 2 inches.  I had spent alot of time growing my hair using tips from the board.  My hair had become so healthy and longer than it had ever been.  So I will be ordering the ovation tonight.


----------



## JustKiya

sebring26 said:


> Thanks ladies for responding.  Now I'm trying to decide whether to buy the mega tek or ovation.  I believe I'll go with the ovation.  I had a major setback
> and had to cut my hair down to about 2 inches.  I had spent alot of time growing my hair using tips from the board.  My hair had become so healthy and longer than it had ever been.  So I will be ordering the ovation tonight.



 Welcome, Welcome!! I really think that you will love it....


----------



## january noir

Taking a break from my work just to say that I re-ordered the Ovations package, but in the large sizes.  The shampoo, Cell Therapy and the Creme Rinse are just AWESOME!  

I've been using the Cell Therapy as a leave-in as well and my hair is responding nicely.  So far, so good!   I'll know for sure when I go for my touch-up next week (I will be 9 weeks post).

Anyone else using the Cell Therapy as a leave-in too?


----------



## Shaley

january noir said:


> Taking a break from my work just to say that I re-ordered the Ovations package, but in the large sizes.  The shampoo, Cell Therapy and the Creme Rinse are just AWESOME!
> 
> I've been using the Cell Therapy as a leave-in as well and my hair is responding nicely.  So far, so good!   I'll know for sure when I go for my touch-up next week (I will be 9 weeks post).
> 
> Anyone else using the Cell Therapy as a leave-in too?




I'm glad you posted! I was wondering who else was using the whole pack! 

What is your regimen with these products? 

Do you deep condition with the cell therapy? I was wondering about leaving it in too.. and still doing my weekend rollerset..

I only wash my hair once a week so I apply the Cell Therapy on dry hair throughout the week...


----------



## tapioca_pudding

january noir said:


> Anyone else using the Cell Therapy as a leave-in too?


 
I did last nite.  

I decided to try DCing w/ the cell therapy just to try it out. I only used enough to coat my strands.  I left it on overnite then this morning I just sealed it with a butter and put it in a ponytail.  Look a-okay to me!  Plus it smells really nice.  

I dunno if there would be a difference using it as a leave in for a straight hair style.  But I prolly won't use it as a leave in too much because it's so pricey.  

I'm strongly thinking about ordering the MegaTek and alternating the two just to help stretch out the OCT so it lasts longer.  

I seriously can't belive I'll be 4 weeks this Friday.... wow.  I can't wait to see what I'm working with by the summer!


----------



## Keen

Ladies using Mega-Tek, are you applying it on dry scalp? I read that OTC had to me apply on wet scalp but I haven't read that for Mega-Tek.

Also, do we have any mega-tek success stories? OTC seem to be working well


----------



## JustKiya

Keen said:


> Ladies using Mega-Tek, are you applying it on dry scalp? I read that OTC had to me apply on wet scalp but I haven't read that for Mega-Tek.
> 
> Also, do we have any mega-tek success stories? OTC seem to be working well



I do both - wet and dry, depending on what's convenient. 

I plan on taking pictures this weekend - okay, maybe early next week, and I think I have significant growth - I'm happy enough with it that I plan on buying another bottle or two....... I'll definitely be posting pictures at some point next week.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

kels823 said:


> I did last nite.
> 
> I decided to try DCing w/ the cell therapy just to try it out. I only used enough to coat my strands.  I left it on overnite then this morning I just sealed it with a butter and put it in a ponytail.  Look a-okay to me!  Plus it smells really nice.
> 
> I dunno if there would be a difference using it as a leave in for a straight hair style.  But I prolly won't use it as a leave in too much because it's so pricey.
> 
> I have used it as a leave in. I usually do my wash with the OCT. I now have began using HE break's over with the creme rinse (which works really well and smells great) to help stretch my OCT stuff. I use the handle of a rattail comb and apply the CT to my scalp and massage and leave in some in my hair as well. I may leave it in overnite and wash out the next. It works well for me.


----------



## january noir

kels823 said:


> I did last nite.
> 
> I decided to try DCing w/ the cell therapy just to try it out. I only used enough to coat my strands. I left it on overnite then this morning I just sealed it with a butter and put it in a ponytail. Look a-okay to me! Plus it smells really nice.
> 
> I dunno if there would be a difference using it as a leave in for a straight hair style. But I prolly won't use it as a leave in too much because it's so pricey.
> 
> I'm strongly thinking about ordering the MegaTek and alternating the two just to help stretch out the OCT so it lasts longer.
> 
> I seriously can't belive I'll be 4 weeks this Friday.... wow. I can't wait to see what I'm working with by the summer!


 
Thanks for the information Kels!  I can't wait to see your results. 
I will repeat this statement ...  Even if my hair did not grow, I love how it makes it feel and I have minimal shedding (that I can see) or breaking.  Amazing!  I like this stuff so much, I will budget my expenses just so I can afford to keep this product in heavy rotation.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

kels823 said:


> I did last nite.
> 
> I decided to try DCing w/ the cell therapy just to try it out. I only used enough to coat my strands.  I left it on overnite then this morning I just sealed it with a butter and put it in a ponytail.  Look a-okay to me!  Plus it smells really nice.
> 
> I dunno if there would be a difference using it as a leave in for a straight hair style.  But I prolly won't use it as a leave in too much because it's so pricey.
> 
> * I'm strongly thinking about ordering the MegaTek and alternating the two just to help stretch out the OCT so it lasts longer.  *
> 
> I seriously can't belive I'll be 4 weeks this Friday.... wow.  I can't wait to see what I'm working with by the summer!



This is what I do...I use the MegaTek on the length of my hair and the OCT on my scalp and my hair is the great.

Dh said to me the other day that "This is the best your hair has ever looked."  I'm thrilled to say the least.

Ladies...this stuff works.

Now, my hair is straightened now (since Tuesday) and last night I decided to use the OCT on dry scalp since I didn't want to wet it yet.  I hoped that it would revert my hair, especially since I used a little of the MegaTek on the ends.  I put 4 loose twists in my hair and then put my scarf on.  When I woke up this morning....my hair was soft, STRAIGHT, and bouncy....just as if I had just done my hair.  I still can't get over it

I'm in love with these products...and I'm going to order two of the larger sizes of the OCT before you ladies buy them all up!

Just wanted to share!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

january noir said:


> Thanks for the information Kels!  I can't wait to see your results.
> I will repeat this statement ...  Even if my hair did not grow, I love how it makes it feel and I have minimal shedding (that I can see) or breaking.  Amazing!  I like this stuff so much, I will budget my expenses just so I can afford to keep this product in heavy rotation.



Oh my sister....you are going to see growth and thickness!

This stuff is most definately in my budget.  When I told dh what I was using on my hair, because he asked, and how much I paid...he said "buy what you must...as long as you keep getting those results!

Y'all know men are such long hair lovers....gee!

I ain't complaining though.....


----------



## sareca

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, I feel like crying...for joy!
> 
> I didn't come in here until someone said something to me about my hair.
> 
> I have been sick for the last two weeks, but prior to that, I had been using the OCT and the Mega/Tek (OCT on scalp and Mega/Tek on length) and then braiding it up at night. The next day, I would do a CW.  I was doing this up until I got sick.
> 
> Well, I came back to work yesterday.  Last night I washed, deep conditioned, rollerset my hair and then flatironed it.  I know I should'nt have done it so soon from the last time, but I just wanted to see if there was any change at all, especially since I haven't used the OCT for 2 weeks.
> 
> My hair is so thick....I love it!  Dh loves it too and he said to me that my hair has grown.  Well, of course the true test would be when I got to work.
> 
> Well, ladies.....3 women at work came to me and said that my hair has gotten so long and thick...what am I using?  I'm sorry, I didn't tell them...they would have to come on LHCF and I'm not having that....soooooooooooo, I just thanked them.
> 
> One of the young ladies came back to me and said..."wow, your hair really did get long.  And then she took some of the hair and stretched it down and said "see" feel that".  It reached my armpit.  I jumped up and got excited then...and told her to please do it again.  She did...and then I felt a deep love for OCT/MegaTek.  This stuff works, ladies.
> 
> I'm not going to reveal any more pics until June when the challenge is up.  But I have to say that my hair is thick, bouncy and lovely since I have been using this and I love it....I LOVE IT!
> 
> Now, I have to go back and buy the larger bottles before all of you buy it up....



What a great story N&W!  Congrats!


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Nice & Wavy said:


> This is what I do...I use the MegaTek on the length of my hair and the OCT on my scalp and my hair is the great.
> 
> Dh said to me the other day that "This is the best your hair has ever looked." I'm thrilled to say the least.
> 
> Ladies...this stuff works.
> 
> Now, my hair is straightened now (since Tuesday) and last night I decided to use the OCT on dry scalp since I didn't want to wet it yet. I hoped that it would revert my hair, especially since I used a little of the MegaTek on the ends. I put 4 loose twists in my hair and then put my scarf on. When I woke up this morning....my hair was soft, STRAIGHT, and bouncy....just as if I had just done my hair. I still can't get over it
> 
> I'm in love with these products...and I'm going to order two of the larger sizes of the *OCT before you ladies buy them all up*!
> 
> Just wanted to share!


 
At $50+ a bottle for OCT


----------



## It~Can~Grow

sareca said:


> What a great story N&W! Congrats!


 
Sareca - you're becoming like "where's waldo". 

I keep looking for you to post some crazy long hair photos in the middle of this thread some where - when I see your post I shut down everything else to see what you have to say next about OCT ...

You're on a beach drinking a pina colada and parting your scalp. You look over at the camera behind a cabana and saying  "_Yeah, still growing_".


----------



## Shaley

It~Can~Grow said:


> Sareca - you're becoming like "where's waldo".
> 
> I keep looking for you to post some crazy long hair photos in the middle of this thread some where - when I see your post I shut down everything else to see what you have to say next about OCT ...
> 
> You're on a beach drinking a pina colada and parting your scalp. You look over at the camera behind a cabana and saying  "_Yeah, still growing_".



LOL - I thought whe was going to post some recent updates also..


----------



## tt8

*^^SARECA THEY ARE CALLING YOU OUT GIRL!!!^^*
Like the boost mobile commercial "where you at?"


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> *^^SARECA THEY ARE CALLING YOU OUT GIRL!!!^^*
> Like the boost mobile commercial "where you at?"



*beepdebeep!!!* 

 

 

Yeah, sis, it's been about what? Another month, now?


----------



## mnemosyne

I forgot to put my mega tek in today. Is it bad that I'm happy not to feel the itchies one day? 

I miss my mostly non-itchy, freshly cowashed scalp. Now it's like clean > moisturize > mega-tek > itch.


----------



## tt8

JustKiya said:


> *beepdebeep!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sis, it's been about what? Another month, now?



I can see us at the reveal in June like a Spanish soap aka, Tellanovella...
Sareca, who has been in hiding since March, is on the steps of a mansion (with her maid, DH, other servants and family looking on) in a protective style bun. We wait with bated breath. When summoned to release her hair, it drops down to her waist and we all fall out and start praising her in Spanish and shouting "Ovación, ovación!!!!!!
Gracias, ovación..


----------



## Dogmd

tt8 said:


> I can see us at the reveal in June like a Spanish soap aka, Tellanovella...
> Sareca, who has been in hiding since March, is on the steps of a mansion (with her maid, DH, other servants and family looking on) in a protective style bun. We wait with bated breath. When summoned to release her hair, it drops down to her waist and we all fall out and start praising her in Spanish and shouting "Ovación, ovación!!!!!!
> Gracias, ovación..


----------



## sareca

tt8 said:


> I can see us at the reveal in June like a Spanish soap aka, Tellanovella...
> Sareca, who has been in hiding since March, is on the steps of a mansion (with her maid, DH, other servants and family looking on) in a protective style bun. We wait with bated breath. When summoned to release her hair, it drops down to her waist and we all fall out and start praising her in Spanish and shouting "Ovación, ovación!!!!!!
> Gracias, ovación..



   

Girl you should be a writer... I can totally see that whole scene.


----------



## sareca

tt8 said:


> *^^SARECA THEY ARE CALLING YOU OUT GIRL!!!^^*
> Like the boost mobile commercial "where you at?"



Oh dang! Sorry ya'll. I've been heads down...

I hate to disappoint ya'll, but I trimmed 2 inches. They were overprocessed a over a year ago and they look so sad compared to my properly texturized and new ovation hair.  My hair is about the same length as the last pics, but a lot thicker!  I'll update April 10 (60 days from my last update). Promise.


----------



## tt8

*Aww, sweety its fine. If its the same length, you are doing alright. You are still inspiring us cause if you can cut off 2 inches and say it looks the same, **"Ovación, ovación"*


sareca said:


> Oh dang! Sorry ya'll. I've been heads down...
> 
> I hate to disappoint ya'll, but I trimmed 2 inches. They were overprocessed a over a year ago and they look so sad compared to my properly texturized and new ovation hair.  My hair is about the same length as the last pics, but a lot thicker!  I'll update April 10 (60 days from my last update). Promise.


----------



## tt8

sareca said:


> Girl you should be a writer... I can totally see that whole scene.



...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sareca said:


> What a great story N&W!  Congrats!



Thanks to you, Sareca!!!  You are the best!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

It~Can~Grow said:


> At $50+ a bottle for OCT



Girl, I don't think you know the women of LHCF...are you kidding?  If it grows the hair or make it thick...we will spend the money....I am!


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> I can see us at the reveal in June like a Spanish soap aka, Tellanovella...
> Sareca, who has been in hiding since March, is on the steps of a mansion (with her maid, DH, other servants and family looking on) in a protective style bun. We wait with bated breath. When summoned to release her hair, it drops down to her waist and we all fall out and start praising her in Spanish and shouting "Ovación, ovación!!!!!!
> Gracias, ovación..


----------



## It~Can~Grow

mnemosyne said:


> I forgot to put my mega tek in today. Is it bad that I'm happy not to feel the itchies one day?
> 
> I miss my mostly non-itchy, freshly cowashed scalp. Now it's like *clean > moisturize > mega-tek > itch*.


 
*GOOD LAWD* you aint never lied!! I aint kidding...I'm sitting up here now wondering if I'm going to be able to Henna/Indigo this weekend. 

I've had the creepy crawlies all morning. I Mega'd last night, prepared my Henna/Indigo so it could release _(little skittish did a patch test on the inside of my arm...you don't wanna know what my head looked like from bad dye years ago)_ and went to bed.

Woke up this morning and the ants were back in my head:creatures...sometimes they crawl on the front sides and some times the back. Today, it's the back 

Shoot...it seems like the cleaner my scalp - the more the ants just take control.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, I don't think you know the women of LHCF...are you kidding? If it grows the hair or make it thick...we will spend the money....I am!


 

 I know...who am I kidding?  This stuff could be $100 bucks for the same size bottle.  It that hair is growing - we buying


----------



## mnemosyne

It~Can~Grow said:


> I know...who am I kidding?  This stuff could be $100 bucks for the same size bottle.  It that hair is growing - we buying




DON'T GIVE THEM IDEAS. shhhhh....


----------



## It~Can~Grow

mnemosyne said:


> DON'T GIVE THEM IDEAS. shhhhh....


 
Girl I keep forgetting 'we' are not the only ones on this board. They're watching  now to see what else we use and how much we  and then comes the 2008 price  adjustment.


----------



## Jetblackhair

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, I don't think you know the women of LHCF...are you kidding? If it grows the hair or make it thick...we will spend the money....I am!


 
You know that's right!


----------



## gymfreak336

Yall, I don't know if I can hang. The ovation makes my head itch so much. I know that means its trying to do something but its almost  stimulation over load for me


----------



## Shaley

I guess the ovation has different effects on different people. I remember having the scalp itchies for a few minutes or so and I haven't experienced them too much since then


----------



## CocoGlow

Chardai said:


> I guess the ovation has different effects on different people. I remember having the scalp itchies for a few minutes or so and I haven't experienced them too much since then


 
Same thing happened to me..the first day I used it my head was itching but now it comes and goes but is not that noticeable at ALL...I hope it's still working ..... it's only been a week so I still have hope


----------



## Nice & Wavy

gymfreak336 said:


> Yall, I don't know if I can hang. The ovation makes my head itch so much. I know that means its trying to do something but its almost  stimulation over load for me



I know this is a no-no for some, but in the beginning when my scalp was itching, I use a light pomade on my scalp and massaged it in.

End of problem.  I only use it when I have to...works like a charm.

HTH...I want you to keep going..this stuff is amazing...for real.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

It~Can~Grow said:


> I know...who am I kidding?  This stuff could be $100 bucks for the same size bottle.  It that hair is growing - we buying



...there ya go!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Jetblackhair said:


> You know that's right!


----------



## gymfreak336

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know this is a no-no for some, but in the beginning when my scalp was itching, I use a light pomade on my scalp and massaged it in.
> 
> End of problem.  I only use it when I have to...works like a charm.
> 
> HTH...I want you to keep going..this stuff is amazing...for real.



Thanks. I will try that. I want to keep going too. I am having dreams about my future growth rate


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Maybe I'm in the minority. I have been using this for almost 2 weeks and I haven't experienced the "itchies"  

I do love it though. My hair has gotten blacker and it looks like it's sprouted 1/2 inch already.  It makes my curls pop like crazy. 

When I do use it, I put it on my scalp around 10 pm on damp hair and go to sleep with it on (I do this about 2-3 times per week). I wake up, rinse it out, and proceed with cleansing with WEN


----------



## Nice & Wavy

gymfreak336 said:


> Thanks. I will try that. I want to keep going too. I am having dreams about my future growth rate



You're welcome, gym.  I know that's right


----------



## gymfreak336

Nice & Wavy said:


> You're welcome, gym.  I know that's right



I tried your trick today and it helped. I put it on last night on my scalp. It usually takes abuot an hour for me to start feeling it so I like to go to bed since I won't feel it if I am sleeping. Any who, this morning, I massaged a little coconut oil into my scalp and the itches got a little less intense.  

I have been putting mine on dry hair, I wonder if the itchies get worse on a wet scalp


----------



## WomanlyCharm

gymfreak336 said:


> I tried your trick today and it helped. I put it on last night on my scalp. It usually takes abuot an hour for me to start feeling it so I like to go to bed since I won't feel it if I am sleeping. Any who, this morning, I massaged a little coconut oil into my scalp and the itches got a little less intense.
> 
> *I have been putting mine on dry hair, I wonder if the itchies get worse on a wet scalp*


 
For me it doesn't matter if it's wet or dry...I still get the intense itchies from this stuff! 
I'll have to try the oil trick, hopefully that will help some.


----------



## gymfreak336

WomanlyCharm said:


> For me it doesn't matter if it's wet or dry...I still get the intense itchies from this stuff!
> I'll have to try the oil trick, hopefully that will help some.



Well dang  I am going to start putting it on a wet scalp right after I wash twice a week and then the next day so abour 4 days a week. I guess I still will be ready to pull my scalp off. I hope it eases up a bit.


----------



## january noir

tootrendy19 said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority. I have been using this for almost 2 weeks and I haven't experienced the "itchies"


 
Maybe we both are. I have been using the Ovations System for 2 weeks now and I have never felt any itchies. Like you tootrendy, I love how this products makes my hair feel. I use it everyday as an instant conditioner before my cream rinse and as a leave-in. I usually get 1/4" of growth every 8 weeks, but I am hopeful that I can get at least a 1/2" this time around.

I had to have a major cut due to damage recently and I am anxious to get some length back with thickness. That will tell me if this stuff is the truth.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

gymfreak336 said:


> I tried your trick today and it helped. I put it on last night on my scalp. It usually takes abuot an hour for me to start feeling it so I like to go to bed since I won't feel it if I am sleeping. Any who, this morning, I massaged a little coconut oil into my scalp and the itches got a little less intense.
> 
> I have been putting mine on dry hair, I wonder if the itchies get worse on a wet scalp



Oh, good.  I don't have the itches that much, but when I do...I put some on my scalp and it helps alot...whether its dry or wet.


----------



## CHECKMATE!

I think I may try the OCT...has anyone had any adverse reactions to it?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

patiencevirtue said:


> I think I may try the OCT...has anyone had any adverse reactions to it?



The only reaction I have had is awesome thickness....and I love it!

Go for it, girl


----------



## CHECKMATE!

Nice & Wavy said:


> The only reaction I have had is awesome thickness....and I love it!
> 
> Go for it, girl


 

ok...I'm on it,like a hornet


----------



## Shaley

Nice & Wavy said:


> The only reaction I have had is awesome thickness....and I love it!
> 
> Go for it, girl



I totally agree. I purchased this for me but my cousin has been using it also. I've been using it for about a week longer than her but we both saw thickness immediately.
Now we're just waiting for the growth to kick in


----------



## girlyprincess23

is anyone experiencing itching with the mega tek?....i have cornrows and my head is itching like CRAZY!!!...also is there a problem if you don't wash your hair every day...more like 1x a week?


----------



## Keen

Is the thickness permanent or does it go away once you wash? I really like how thick my hair is but I'm afraid it'll go away when I don't have the product in my hair.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

patiencevirtue said:


> ok...I'm on it,like a hornet


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Chardai said:


> I totally agree. I purchased this for me but my cousin has been using it also. I've been using it for about a week longer than her but we both saw thickness immediately.
> Now we're just waiting for the growth to kick in



It will...give it a few more weeks!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

girlyprincess23 said:


> is anyone experiencing itching with the mega tek?....i have cornrows and my head is itching like CRAZY!!!...also is there a problem if you don't wash your hair every day...more like 1x a week?



When I first started and I was using the MegaTek, I did experience itching, just like I do with OCT...but, not as much.

As long as you apply it at least 3-4 days a week, you should be fine.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Keen said:


> Is the thickness permanent or does it go away once you wash? I really like how thick my hair is but I'm afraid it'll go away when I don't have the product in my hair.



No, Keen...it doesn't go away.  It stays thick no matter what you do to it.


----------



## AbbyGail

Does it make the hair you've got already thick or the new growth only?  I'm confused.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sebring26 said:


> Does it make the hair you've got already thick or the new growth only?  I'm confused.



It seems that all of my hair is thicker now.  I can't say that I have that much new growth...although I have been getting responses from people that my hair has grown alot.  But, what I notice more than anything, and dh too, is that my hair is alot thicker than before


----------



## Shaley

Nice & Wavy said:


> It will...give it a few more weeks!



 How many more weeks?? Just kidding... I know, Patience...Patience....


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I'm not sure if it's too soon to say it's the OCT but hair has gotten markedly thicker and I notice a little extra length too! I have a new pic up on my fotki. I love how my hair is feeling so soft and full too.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

mshottienelson said:


> I'm not sure if it's too soon to say it's the OCT but hair has gotten markedly thicker and I notice a little extra length too! I have a new pic up on my fotki. I love how my hair is feeling so soft and full too.



That's how I felt as well after the first few weeks.  Now, I know this stuff works!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Is the megatek sold at places like petsmart or the like? also, do you guys rinse it out or leave it in?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sunbasque said:


> Is the megatek sold at places like petsmart or the like? also, do you guys rinse it out or leave it in?



I'm not sure, but if you go to page 1 of this thread, there is a link for a place that sells it reasonable price.

I leave mine in, unless I'm doing a CW, then I just reapply it again to my hair.


----------



## tt8

Ok, so I was trying to keep my peace since I started this challenge but I am not experiencing any itchies. I am a little nervous.  Is it growing, what is it doing? I'm not getting the same results that you guys have gotten this far. No thickness, growth, or darker tresses... I know, I know. I'm trying to be patient but like gymfreak said, Dang!


----------



## tt8

I'm debating buying some mega-tek for thickness...


----------



## gymfreak336

tt8 said:


> Ok, so I was trying to keep my peace since I started this challenge but I am not experiencing any itchies. I am a little nervous.  Is it growing, what is it doing? I'm not getting the same results that you guys have gotten this far. No thickness, growth, or darker tresses... I know, I know. I'm trying to be patient but like gymfreak said, Dang!



Be glad you ain't itching girl!  My scalp was so stimulated that it started to hurt


----------



## Shimmie

tt8 said:


> Ok, so I was trying to keep my peace since I started this challenge but I am not experiencing any itchies. I am a little nervous.  Is it growing, what is it doing? I'm not getting the same results that you guys have gotten this far. No thickness, growth, or darker tresses... I know, I know. I'm trying to be patient but like gymfreak said, Dang!


Hey Darlin'  

Your hair is definately growing   And don't worry if you don't feel the itchies or scalp stimulations.   I don't always feel them but I can still see and feel the difference in both thickness and length.  

So...don't give up.  Also, I've even skipped a few days (not on purpose - I've had some late schedules), and yet I still see progress.   I was even able to cut my hair (about 1/2") and it's back already.  

Again...don't give up.  We have until June to post our results.  And the site does say that it takes 60 - 90 days.  And that's the normal progress rate for just about anything we introduce into our hair or our systems.  The body has to re-allign to the new product and also eliminate what's it's been used to.  

It's a revolving process, out with the old, in with the new.  New 'cell's are being regenerated, while the old cells are being expelled to make room for the new.  

Also, to speed up the process, stop worrying, drink lots of water, eat lots of fruits and veggies, as these foods help with the elimination and regeneration process.   Eat healthy fibers and proteins and eliminate (reduce) sugar intake.  

Sugar eats 'hair'.  In other words, sugar attaches itsself and depletes the nutrients in our bodies that feed our hair as well as other organs and cells in our bodies.  It's like 'pac man', it goes around in our bodies eating precious nutrients that feeds health into our blood and cells.  Feed your blood with healthy foods, nutrients, and safer sugars which will in turn feed your hair with the strength and health it needs to grow and stay strong. 

One of the best foods that I've found to be most helpful are Sea Vegetables.  I have to give credit to Isis (our precious member) for this. 

Sea Vegetables are excellent for feeding hair and cell growth. (Spirilina, Kelp, Chlorella).  I also take Wheat Grass, Barley and each of these come in capsules, tablets and even powdered form to mix in smoothies, or juices.

Hmmmm,   I know I've shared a lot here, but I learned this the hard way.  My hair was damaged beyond repair due to chemicals and careless use of heat.  I wanted super straight hair and I killed it with relaxers and straightening combs.  I did not appreciate the gift of my natural curls and I almost lost it all...almost going bald.    

Thank God and this forum, I learned to accept my natural hair and to love it.   

I had to start all over and nurse my hair back to growth.   I learned that my hair growth is inside out.  I had to take in what feeds our hair internally as well as the care for it outside.  After many trials and errors, and many, many hair care products, I'm here and am blessed to be able to use Ovation.  It's almost like a reward for accepting my hair as it is...natural. 

Again, don't give up pretty lady...   Get ready for the new you, all over.

Sorry for the long post...I hope it blesses someone.


----------



## Shimmie

tt8 said:


> Ok, so I was trying to keep my peace since I started this challenge but I am not experiencing any itchies. I am a little nervous.  Is it growing, what is it doing? I'm not getting the same results that you guys have gotten this far. No thickness, growth, or darker tresses... I know, I know. I'm trying to be patient but like gymfreak said, Dang!


Hey Darlin'  

Your hair is definately growing   And don't worry if you don't feel the itchies or scalp stimulations.   I don't always feel them but I can still see and feel the difference in both thickness and length.  

So...don't give up.  Also, I've even skipped a few days (not on purpose - I've had some late schedules), and yet I still see progress.   I was even able to cut my hair (about 1/2") and it's back already.  

Again...don't give up.  We have until June to post our results.  And the site does say that it takes 60 - 90 days.  And that's the normal progress rate for just about anything we introduce into our hair or our systems.  The body has to re-allign to the new product and also eliminate what's it's been used to.  

It's a revolving process, out with the old, in with the new.  New 'cell's are being regenerated, while the old cells are being expelled to make room for the new.  

Also, to speed up the process, stop worrying, drink lots of water, eat lots of fruits and veggies, as these foods help with the elimination and regeneration process.   Eat healthy fibers and proteins and eliminate (reduce) sugar intake.  

Sugar eats 'hair'.  In other words, sugar attaches itsself and depletes the nutrients in our bodies that feed our hair as well as other organs and cells in our bodies.  It's like 'pac man', it goes around in our bodies eating precious nutrients that feeds health into our blood and cells.  Feed your blood with healthy foods, nutrients, and safer sugars which will in turn feed your hair with the strength and health it needs to grow and stay strong. 

One of the best foods that I've found to be most helpful are Sea Vegetables.  I have to give credit to Isis (our precious member) for this. 

Sea Vegetables are excellent for feeding hair and cell growth. (Spirilina, Kelp, Chlorella).  I also take Wheat Grass, Barley and each of these come in capsules, tablets and even powdered form to mix in smoothies, or juices.

Hmmmm,   I know I've shared a lot here, but I learned this the hard way.  My hair was damaged beyond repair due to chemicals and careless use of heat.  I wanted super straight hair and I killed it with relaxers and straightening combs.  I did not appreciate the gift of my natural curls and I almost lost it all...almost going bald.    

Thank God and this forum, I learned to accept my natural hair and to love it.   

I had to start all over and nurse my hair back to growth.   I learned that my hair growth is inside out.  I had to take in what feeds our hair internally as well as the care for it outside.  After many trials and errors, and many, many hair care products, I'm here and am blessed to be able to use Ovation.  It's almost like a reward for accepting my hair as it is...natural. 

Again, don't give up pretty lady...   Get ready for the new you, all over.

Sorry for the long post...I hope it blesses someone.


----------



## CocoGlow

NappyRina said:


> Same thing happened to me..the first day I used it my head was itching but now it comes and goes but is not that noticeable at ALL...I hope it's still working ..... it's only been a week so I still have hope


 

Ok I spoke too fast..I DO have the itchies again!!! It's more like a tingling sensation..it's like I can FEEL my little strands sprout out of my scalp (Am I crazy?!!)

Oh and for those using Mega-Tek Rebuilder and worried about the buildup (the product tends to leave behind little white peices in the hair near the root) in addition to the slight crispiness it may cause, I've tried something for the past 2 days that seems to be working great

I got my applicator bottle and filled it halfway w/ Aloe Vera Gel (Lily of the Desert 100%) and filled the rest of the bottle w/ Mega-Tek..shook it up to make sure it was fully mixed and applied it to my scalp....not only is here no buildup at ALL but my hair is no longer slightly crispy...also, I've read that Aloe Vera gel is great for moisturizing, soothing and encouraging growth so it can only help

I was worried at first about diluting the product too much but I am still getting the itchies just as much as I was in the very beginning when using the Mega-Tek alone

Hope this helps


----------



## ms*x

oh man!  i'm late on this...i'll have to read the thread all the way through.
i did check the sites fromthe first post and went to the mega-tek site and saw these:





too funny!

it said when the horse gets bored in the stalls
you hang these and they play with the balls!


----------



## tt8

gymfreak336 said:


> Be glad you ain't itching girl!  My scalp was so stimulated that it started to hurt


Ohhh Ok, thanks for that. I was wondering if it wasn't itching was it working. I do have sore spot that is about 1/2 an inch long on my right crown. I discovered it while massaging yesterday. (I secretly want my whole head tender , cause for me its a sign of  growth)


----------



## tt8

Awwe *Shimmie thank you so much for constantly being sweet and encouraging.* (I still believe we have some the nicest people on this forum in our challenge). I think I got a little thrown off cause I keep my hair in cornrows mostly and I was wondering should I have seen something by now. But you are so right, they and Sareca said wait for 60-90 days. Patience was never my strongest card. I have started taking chlorophyll is that a sea green?  I thought I remembered reading that it was. It is time for a new me. Next month I am gonna start Ekomba and Den1's vitamins so by the time this Ovation pushes out my scalp they will carry me over the hump and I can start a silly post how I accidentally closed my hair in my car door



Shimmie said:


> Hey Darlin'
> 
> Your hair is definately growing   And don't worry if you don't feel the itchies or scalp stimulations.   I don't always feel them but I can still see and feel the difference in both thickness and length.
> 
> So...don't give up.  Also, I've even skipped a few days (not on purpose - I've had some late schedules), and yet I still see progress.   I was even able to cut my hair (about 1/2") and it's back already.
> 
> Again...don't give up.  We have until June to post our results.  And the site does say that it takes 60 - 90 days.  And that's the normal progress rate for just about anything we introduce into our hair or our systems.  The body has to re-allign to the new product and also eliminate what's it's been used to.
> 
> It's a revolving process, out with the old, in with the new.  New 'cell's are being regenerated, while the old cells are being expelled to make room for the new.
> 
> Also, to speed up the process, stop worrying, drink lots of water, eat lots of fruits and veggies, as these foods help with the elimination and regeneration process.   Eat healthy fibers and proteins and eliminate (reduce) sugar intake.
> 
> Sugar eats 'hair'.  In other words, sugar attaches itsself and depletes the nutrients in our bodies that feed our hair as well as other organs and cells in our bodies.  It's like 'pac man', it goes around in our bodies eating precious nutrients that feeds health into our blood and cells.  Feed your blood with healthy foods, nutrients, and safer sugars which will in turn feed your hair with the strength and health it needs to grow and stay strong.
> 
> One of the best foods that I've found to be most helpful are Sea Vegetables.  I have to give credit to Isis (our precious member) for this.
> 
> Sea Vegetables are excellent for feeding hair and cell growth. (Spirilina, Kelp, Chlorella).  I also take Wheat Grass, Barley and each of these come in capsules, tablets and even powdered form to mix in smoothies, or juices.
> 
> Hmmmm,   I know I've shared a lot here, but I learned this the hard way.  My hair was damaged beyond repair due to chemicals and careless use of heat.  I wanted super straight hair and I killed it with relaxers and straightening combs.  I did not appreciate the gift of my natural curls and I almost lost it all...almost going bald.
> 
> Thank God and this forum, I learned to accept my natural hair and to love it.
> 
> I had to start all over and nurse my hair back to growth.   I learned that my hair growth is inside out.  I had to take in what feeds our hair internally as well as the care for it outside.  After many trials and errors, and many, many hair care products, I'm here and am blessed to be able to use Ovation.  It's almost like a reward for accepting my hair as it is...natural.
> 
> Again, don't give up pretty lady...   Get ready for the new you, all over.
> 
> Sorry for the long post...I hope it blesses someone.


----------



## tt8

Awwe *Shimmie thank you so much for constantly being sweet and encouraging .* (I still believe we have some the nicest people on this forum in our challenge). I think I got a little thrown off cause I keep my hair in cornrows mostly and I was wondering should I have seen something by now. But you are so right, they and Sareca said wait for 60-90 days. Patience was never my strongest card. I have started taking chlorophyll is that a sea green?  I thought I remembered reading that it was. It is time for a new me. Next month I am gonna start Ekomba and Den1's vitamins so by the time this Ovation pushes out my scalp they will carry me over the hump and I can start a silly post how I accidentally closed my hair in my car door



Shimmie said:


> Hey Darlin'
> 
> Your hair is definately growing   And don't worry if you don't feel the itchies or scalp stimulations.   I don't always feel them but I can still see and feel the difference in both thickness and length.
> 
> So...don't give up.  Also, I've even skipped a few days (not on purpose - I've had some late schedules), and yet I still see progress.   I was even able to cut my hair (about 1/2") and it's back already.
> 
> Again...don't give up.  We have until June to post our results.  And the site does say that it takes 60 - 90 days.  And that's the normal progress rate for just about anything we introduce into our hair or our systems.  The body has to re-allign to the new product and also eliminate what's it's been used to.
> 
> It's a revolving process, out with the old, in with the new.  New 'cell's are being regenerated, while the old cells are being expelled to make room for the new.
> 
> Also, to speed up the process, stop worrying, drink lots of water, eat lots of fruits and veggies, as these foods help with the elimination and regeneration process.   Eat healthy fibers and proteins and eliminate (reduce) sugar intake.
> 
> Sugar eats 'hair'.  In other words, sugar attaches itsself and depletes the nutrients in our bodies that feed our hair as well as other organs and cells in our bodies.  It's like 'pac man', it goes around in our bodies eating precious nutrients that feeds health into our blood and cells.  Feed your blood with healthy foods, nutrients, and safer sugars which will in turn feed your hair with the strength and health it needs to grow and stay strong.
> 
> One of the best foods that I've found to be most helpful are Sea Vegetables.  I have to give credit to Isis (our precious member) for this.
> 
> Sea Vegetables are excellent for feeding hair and cell growth. (Spirilina, Kelp, Chlorella).  I also take Wheat Grass, Barley and each of these come in capsules, tablets and even powdered form to mix in smoothies, or juices.
> 
> Hmmmm,   I know I've shared a lot here, but I learned this the hard way.  My hair was damaged beyond repair due to chemicals and careless use of heat.  I wanted super straight hair and I killed it with relaxers and straightening combs.  I did not appreciate the gift of my natural curls and I almost lost it all...almost going bald.
> 
> Thank God and this forum, I learned to accept my natural hair and to love it.
> 
> I had to start all over and nurse my hair back to growth.   I learned that my hair growth is inside out.  I had to take in what feeds our hair internally as well as the care for it outside.  After many trials and errors, and many, many hair care products, I'm here and am blessed to be able to use Ovation.  It's almost like a reward for accepting my hair as it is...natural.
> 
> Again, don't give up pretty lady...   Get ready for the new you, all over.
> 
> Sorry for the long post...I hope it blesses someone.


----------



## Mleah

I am loving this challenge so much! My hair is in a much better state than before I started!! However, as a public service I must shout out to all my sisters to be very careful of the way you are paying for your merchandise online. Recently, I noticed some charges on my account that were not authorized by me. If it weren't for me being an obsessive-compulsive ( I visit my banking on a daily basis) personality, honed by a big city upbringing, it might have gone unnoticed. It was in several small increments...chump change...but my damn chump change!!
From now on I will only use Paypal. It is secure and only they have access to your funds!! If the merchant doesn't use it...no deal!!
Oh, I did get refunded but only because I jumped on the situation like a rabid rottie! :hardslap:You only have a certain amount of time to claim fraudulent activity.
Be careful out there, girlies!!

http://public.fotki.com/MLeah/


----------



## tenjoy

Someone please explain how thickness and darkness is possible on old hair?  It must be depositing something on your hair to make it dark/thicker.  Im thinking it will wash away if you discontinue usage.  

I'm sure I missed something, I read the website and am interested, can someone explain more to me?  Going back to read more


----------



## It~Can~Grow

tenjoy said:


> Someone please explain how thickness and darkness is possible on old hair? It must be depositing something on your hair to make it dark/thicker. Im thinking it will wash away if you discontinue usage.
> 
> I'm sure I missed something, I read the website and am interested, can someone explain more to me? Going back to read more


 
Yeah, I asked this question last night...(I was in need of a distraction) and they said it fills in the 'holes' of the existing hair.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=216325

Hope this is correct??

Hey, where's Sareca or JustKiya at a time like this??erplexed


----------



## RZILYNT

I am reporting 1 inch of growth within my 30 days starting 2/27 .
I am reporting thickness since you can barely see my breakage that was underneath the length of my hair. 
No pics yet until relaxer time. I hope I can tell a difference.


........now I am rambling....

I must admit that I was all for growing WL hair. Just because it seems that I could do it once I got over the hump. I would like to see if it will grow to Hip. However, I don't feel most attractive with long hair. In fact I feel kinda awkward when I wear it out. ( try to figure that one out??)
 I guess on my next major hair escapade I may sport a "short do".
I will give my hair hobby a few more years so that I will have some great memories and knowledge to pass along to others close to me.

...ok...I am done.....getting back to work

RZ~


----------



## mstaiti

Good Afternoon Ladies, 

I want to officially join the challenge!!!!! I ordered the mega-tek and can I just say:!   This stuff is wonderful. Not only did it make my hair soft, but I noticed IMMEDIATE THICKNESS!!!!!

My hair is kind of thin (I messed it up by relaxing to often before), so I  stretched my touch-up from Nov. until last night. I used ORS Normal, and then I deep conditioned with Elasta DPR-11. After I rinsed, I sprayed my hair with the Avocado Mist and then mixed the Mega-Tek with coconut oil in an applicator bottle and put it on my scalp, then massaged it in. Then I put some directly on my hair. I let it airdry, then I blew it out. MY HAIR IS SO SOFT AND THICK!!!!!!! EVen when I was wrapping it last night, you could feel the difference! It is definitely a keeper! About to order more, but the PJ in me wants to try ovation too! DH just shakes his head!


----------



## JustKiya

It~Can~Grow said:


> Yeah, I asked this question last night...(I was in need of a distraction) and they said it fills in the 'holes' of the existing hair.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=216325
> 
> Hope this is correct??
> 
> Hey, where's Sareca or JustKiya at a time like this??erplexed



 I wish I could help but I'm puzzled, myself!!! The fact that the Mega-Tek and the Ovation seem to have different ingredients, but are demonstrating the same results???? It's - fabulous, is what it is, and - I don't know hoooowwww it works.....


----------



## Prettypsych

RZ~ did you use OCT or MegaTek. If OCT, did you wet/dampen your hair each time you put it on?


----------



## GETHEALTHY

I AM SOOOOO IN!!! I placed my order last week and am looking for it to arrive any day now!! :bouncegre i just had tree braids in and i plan to use the OCT on my scalp daily. I'm super excited about what's to come. i'm going to try and transition with out bc'ing.


----------



## Shaley

Mleah said:


> I am loving this challenge so much! My hair is in a much better state than before I started!! However, as a public service I must shout out to all my sisters to be very careful of the way you are paying for your merchandise online. Recently, I noticed some charges on my account that were not authorized by me. If it weren't for me being an obsessive-compulsive ( I visit my banking on a daily basis) personality, honed by a big city upbringing, it might have gone unnoticed. It was in several small increments...chump change...but my damn chump change!!
> From now on I will only use Paypal. It is secure and only they have access to your funds!! If the merchant doesn't use it...no deal!!
> Oh, I did get refunded but only because I jumped on the situation like a rabid rottie! :hardslap:You only have a certain amount of time to claim fraudulent activity.
> Be careful out there, girlies!!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/MLeah/



Did you notice the unauthorized charges with the Mega-Tek site or Ovation?


----------



## RZILYNT

shakesha22 said:


> RZ~ did you use OCT or MegaTek. If OCT, did you wet/dampen your hair each time you put it on?


 
I have them both and alternate. 
Sometimes I put it on a dry scalp, sometimes I dampen my scalp with the avocado mist (eqyss) It depends on if I do it in the morning or if I do it before bed.

I think as long as you get it on the scalp you will get results.

If I put it on the length as a leave in, then I seal with one of my other products. Vatika oil mango butter....etc...
RZ~


----------



## tt8

CONGRATULATIONS RZILYNT! KEEP IT UP


----------



## fancypants007

tt8 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> It's time for another hair growth challenge! Thanks to Sareca and her results with Ovation Cell Therapy, our inner PJ has striked again. So here we go.
> The official *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE* is *MARCH 1 - JUNE 1, 2008.* Please list your regimen, what product from Eqyss you are using, whether or not you are doing the standard or intense treatment and how often you plan to use it. *Don't forget to show or list a link for your before and after pix!*
> 
> *I**f you need any help refer to this thread for guidance*
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=178665
> 
> *To order your OCT products click link:* http://www.ovationhair.com
> *To order the MEGA-TEK click this link:* http://equineusaonline.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3025
> 
> *At the end of challenge we are going to come back here and list our results.* Who's with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tt8: OCT
> JustKiya: Mega-Tek
> nappywomyn: Mega-Tek
> donewit-it: OCT
> J(Louboutin)Love74: OCT
> Nice & Wavy: Mega-Tek
> Shimmie: OCT Pack
> NaijaGal: OCT
> RZILYNT: OCT
> Trudy: OCT
> Coffee: OCT Pack
> Mystic Mega-Tek
> gymfreak336: OCT
> WomanlyCharm: OCT/Mega-Tek
> Nita81: OCT/Mega-Tek
> cicilypayne: OCT
> miss_cherokee: Mega-Tek
> dontspeakdefeat: OCT
> imstush: Mega-Tek
> Jetblackhair: Mega-Tek
> SummerRain: OCT
> Princessnad: Mega-Tek
> MissMadam: Mega-Tek
> sareca: OCT
> Serenity_Peace: OCT Pack
> It~Can~Grow: Mega-Tek
> january noir: OCT Pack
> agnenoir: Mega-Tek
> evsbaby: OCT
> tootrendy19: OCT
> mnemosyne: Mega-Tek
> otegwu: Mega-Tek
> gorgeoushair: Mega-Tek
> Cayenne0622: OCT
> mshottienelson: OCT Pack
> girlyprincess23: Mega-Tek
> mshottienelson: OCT Pack
> mleah: OCT
> daniemoy: OCT
> NappyRina: Mega Tek
> Chardai: OCT Pack *



Count me in! My OCT arrived last week and I started using it on Saturday after getting my cornroll braids. I'm trying to achieve at least 2-3 inches by the end of June and continued growth after that. I've decided to keep cornroll braids in my hair for about a year to accelerate my hair growth.  I am wetting my hair and putting the OCT on my scalp every PM and then massaging my scalp with an electric massager for about 5 minutes. I also ordered the Mega/Tek Cell Rebuilder and will be using this every other week to condition my braids with heat. I hope this stuff works like they say it does!


----------



## tt8

Welcome mstaiti, GETHEALTHY and fancypants007! GOOD LUCK GROWING! 

I added ya to the list!!


----------



## RZILYNT

tt8 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS RZILYNT! KEEP IT UP


 
Awe  Thanks..
I must say, this is the most enjoyable challenge that I HAVE ever participated it.

RZ~


----------



## Shaley

This was my regimen last Friday:


Shampoo Ovation Color Therapy
Deep Condition 30 minutes w/heat with OCT Cell Therapy
Apply Creme Rinse
Rinse out Creme Rinse.
Re-apply Cell Therapy to Scalp
Apply Cell Therapy as a leave-in to Length of Hair.
Rollerset hair - Sit under dryer 1 hour 15 minutes.

Results: Soft, Bouncy Hair... Compliments all week.

Best Result: Hardly any Breakage or Shedding. Maybe 5 or 6 hairs as opposed to the usual 25 or more..

I can't believe I'm experiencing noticeable results this soon.


----------



## mstaiti

tt8 said:


> Welcome mstaiti, GETHEALTHY and fancypants007! GOOD LUCK GROWING!
> 
> I added ya to the list!!


 
Thank you!!!!! I'm so excited! I've been at work all day touching my hair, I know the jury is like what in the heck is wrong with her!


----------



## GETHEALTHY

tt8 said:


> Welcome mstaiti, GETHEALTHY and fancypants007! GOOD LUCK GROWING!
> 
> I added ya to the list!!


 
Thanks! I'm just so excited!!!:trampolin


----------



## Tootuff

I want in but I just order my today so add me to the 'wait list'


----------



## tt8

*Hey Girls!!*
We are about to enter our *second month of the challenge*. So far we have *over 50! pledges* in our challenge. I am so excited about the progress that some of you have reported already. Keep up the good work! Its a testimony that even the girls who are just beginning or came after the start can definitely catch up and show growth in less than the recommended 45-60 days. *You guys are doing an excellent job*. *Try to up your game and take notes from the fellow success stories* so we can all be greatful and satisfied by our results at the end of the challenge and hopefully make a life change:crossfingers:.

* Ovación,
tt8

ps... make sure you take/post beginning pix!!!
*


----------



## lane

I'm in! Please add me to the list.


----------



## tt8

Tootuff said:


> I want in but I just order my today so add me to the 'wait list'



Which product did you order Tootuff?


----------



## tt8

lane said:


> I'm in! Please add me to the list.


Hi! I need to know which product you will use so I can add it to the list by your name


----------



## Tootuff

tt8 said:


> Which product did you order Tootuff?


I ordered the OCT.


----------



## tt8

*Tootuff and lane!! Happy Growing*


----------



## Tootuff

tt8 said:


> *Tootuff and lane!! Happy Growing*


 
Thank you, thank you.  Hope I have as much success as the rest of you


----------



## Empress Yahudah

tt8...
On the list u have me as using Mega Tek But Im actually doing OCT on my scalp for growth 
Ive been using Mega Tek for about a year now but just on the length of my hair


----------



## tt8

MissMadaam said:


> tt8...
> On the list u have me as using Mega Tek But Im actually doing OCT on my scalp for growth
> Ive been using Mega Tek for about a year now but just on the length of my hair


Hey MissMadaam,
Sorry for the confusion. I'm going to put both since some of the girls are using both or one of the products on their length also.


----------



## lane

I'm going to use OCT (the whole line) and the Mega Tek rebuilder.


----------



## tt8

Got it! 


lane said:


> I'm going to use OCT (the whole line) and the Mega Tek rebuilder.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

tt8 said:


> Hey MissMadaam,
> Sorry for the confusion. I'm going to put both since some of the girls are suing both or one of the products on their length also.


Thanx a bunch


----------



## chocolat79

Put me down as well!! I actually started this past Wednesday, but I'm do for a touch-up this weekend, so hopefully I'll get some good growth! I'm using OCT. I'm too excited!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Hey tt8,

Can you add OCT to the list for me.  I am using both OCT and MegaTek and you have me down as only using MegaTek.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tt8

*Gotcha girl!*


Nice & Wavy said:


> Hey tt8,
> 
> Can you add OCT to the list for me.  I am using both OCT and MegaTek and you have me down as only using MegaTek.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## gymfreak336

Okay, the soreness is getting better. It isn't as bad and intense anymore. I guess you scalp gets used to it.


----------



## Prettypsych

tt8,

please add me as well. I should receive my shipment of OCT on Wed. I will apply it to my scalp daily (dry or damp with Cathy Howse's dew). Wondering, though... Anyone else using Folligen? I'm using that now and will likely continue to apply it at night, while applying OCT in the morning.

Any thoughts??


----------



## sunshinelady

Alrighty, I bought Mega-Tek.    Wish me luck.  I've got to get this breakage to stop.


----------



## Shaley

Has anyone used this on their skin yet?

_*OvationHair.Com: 
IMPROVED SKIN QUALITY. A hair product that improves your skin?  Yes!  Many people report healthier skin after prolonged use. The amino acids in Ovation Cell Therapy nourish the skin and improve cell health.  Ovation cell Therapy can be applied directly to the skin for more dramatic results.*_
Just Wondering...


----------



## RZILYNT

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hey tt8,
> 
> Can you add OCT to the list for me. I am using both OCT and MegaTek and you have me down as only using MegaTek.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 

Mee Too!

RZ~


----------



## JustKiya

Okay, ya'll. 

I'm a believer. 

I've been growing hair for a little less than 2 years (I count May 2006 as the start, as I dyed my hair platinum blond - and I ended up cutting it all off, so I might as well have shaved my head), and I have roughly 6 inches of hair. Miserably, that means that my hair only grows about 1/4 inch a month - on average. I suspect it grows a little faster in the summer time, but it slows down a lot in the winter. Anyhow. 1/4 inch a month is the growth rate I was assuming I had. 



















I started at barely a 1/4 inch below my nose. By the 15th, I was _almost _to my upper lip - maybe at the 1/3 of an inch mark. Today, though, I'm WELL at my lip crease (ignoring the two or three strands I was holding onto to hold the braid down) which would be the inch mark. That would mean that I grew 3/4 of an inch in a MONTH. Three. quarters. of. AN. INCH!!! *faint*  

Thats three times normal, ya'll. And that's AVERAGED out normal, not summer normal, which is MUCH faster than the normal I'm working with right now (the weather hasn't shifted fully here yet). 

 

I'm truly a believer. I don't know HOW it works - but - :bouncegre:bouncegre :bouncegre :bouncegre I'm SO sold. The only thing I shifted was that out of the last - 6 or 7 days before I took the last set of pics I've used it maybe 4 times, instead of previously, where I might have only used it twice every 7 days. 

AND! We aren't even going to TALK about the amount of breakage I had this time. Hardly none. Nor - nor - are we going to talk about how EASY my hair was to detangle - EVEN though I actually wore a twist-out this weekend (which, I haven't done in months, because the last time I did - and much less SLEPT on it - I was nearly in tears at the end of my detangling session). I think I'm in  

One thing I did notice - there seemed to be a wee bit more shedding. Not that I really MIND, as I'd rather a hair shed (natural death) vs. break (hair homicide), but I'm wondering if the increased growth rate is booting those hairs that were near the end of their life out a little early? 
Has anyone else noticed more shedding? 

  

I'm a lil giddy, ya'll.


----------



## carletta

JustKiya said:


> Okay, ya'll.
> 
> I'm a believer.
> 
> I've been growing hair for a little less than 2 years (I count May 2006 as the start, as I dyed my hair platinum blond - and I ended up cutting it all off, so I might as well have shaved my head), and I have roughly 6 inches of hair. Miserably, that means that my hair only grows about 1/4 inch a month - on average. I suspect it grows a little faster in the summer time, but it slows down a lot in the winter. Anyhow. 1/4 inch a month is the growth rate I was assuming I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started at barely a 1/4 inch below my nose. By the 15th, I was _almost _to my upper lip - maybe at the 1/3 of an inch mark. Today, though, I'm WELL at my lip crease (ignoring the two or three strands I was holding onto to hold the braid down) which would be the inch mark. That would mean that I grew 3/4 of an inch in a MONTH. Three. quarters. of. AN. INCH!!! *faint*
> 
> Thats three times normal, ya'll. And that's AVERAGED out normal, not summer normal, which is MUCH faster than the normal I'm working with right now (the weather hasn't shifted fully here yet).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly a believer. I don't know HOW it works - but - :bouncegre:bouncegre :bouncegre :bouncegre I'm SO sold. The only thing I shifted was that out of the last - 6 or 7 days before I took the last set of pics I've used it maybe 4 times, instead of previously, where I might have only used it twice every 7 days.
> 
> AND! We aren't even going to TALK about the amount of breakage I had this time. Hardly none. Nor - nor - are we going to talk about how EASY my hair was to detangle - EVEN though I actually wore a twist-out this weekend (which, I haven't done in months, because the last time I did - and much less SLEPT on it - I was nearly in tears at the end of my detangling session). I think I'm in
> 
> One thing I did notice - there seemed to be a wee bit more shedding. Not that I really MIND, as I'd rather a hair shed (natural death) vs. break (hair homicide), but I'm wondering if the increased growth rate is booting those hairs that were near the end of their life out a little early?
> Has anyone else noticed more shedding?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lil giddy, ya'll.





hey!!!! 

are you using all three products or just the cel therapy ?????????


----------



## JustKiya

carletta said:


> hey!!!!
> 
> are you using all three products or just the cel therapy ?????????



Neither - I'm using the Mega-Tek Rebuilder - the horsey (aka cheapest) stuff.


----------



## carletta

JustKiya said:


> Neither - I'm using the Mega-Tek Rebuilder - the horsey (aka cheapest) stuff.




LINK  PLEASE !!!!! THANK YOU


----------



## JustKiya

carletta said:


> LINK  PLEASE !!!!! THANK YOU



 I always just go to the first post on the thread - it has links to places to get the Mega-Tek -I think it's the cheapest one, too... :lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> Okay, ya'll.
> 
> I'm a believer.
> 
> I've been growing hair for a little less than 2 years (I count May 2006 as the start, as I dyed my hair platinum blond - and I ended up cutting it all off, so I might as well have shaved my head), and I have roughly 6 inches of hair. Miserably, that means that my hair only grows about 1/4 inch a month - on average. I suspect it grows a little faster in the summer time, but it slows down a lot in the winter. Anyhow. 1/4 inch a month is the growth rate I was assuming I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started at barely a 1/4 inch below my nose. By the 15th, I was _almost _to my upper lip - maybe at the 1/3 of an inch mark. Today, though, I'm WELL at my lip crease (ignoring the two or three strands I was holding onto to hold the braid down) which would be the inch mark. That would mean that I grew 3/4 of an inch in a MONTH. Three. quarters. of. AN. INCH!!! *faint*
> 
> Thats three times normal, ya'll. And that's AVERAGED out normal, not summer normal, which is MUCH faster than the normal I'm working with right now (the weather hasn't shifted fully here yet).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly a believer. I don't know HOW it works - but - :bouncegre:bouncegre :bouncegre :bouncegre I'm SO sold. The only thing I shifted was that out of the last - 6 or 7 days before I took the last set of pics I've used it maybe 4 times, instead of previously, where I might have only used it twice every 7 days.
> 
> AND! We aren't even going to TALK about the amount of breakage I had this time. Hardly none. Nor - nor - are we going to talk about how EASY my hair was to detangle - EVEN though I actually wore a twist-out this weekend (which, I haven't done in months, because the last time I did - and much less SLEPT on it - I was nearly in tears at the end of my detangling session). I think I'm in
> 
> One thing I did notice - there seemed to be a wee bit more shedding. Not that I really MIND, as I'd rather a hair shed (natural death) vs. break (hair homicide), but I'm wondering if the increased growth rate is booting those hairs that were near the end of their life out a little early?
> Has anyone else noticed more shedding?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lil giddy, ya'll.



...that's what I'm talking about!!!  You grow girl!

I KNOW my hair is doing something....I can't wait for June!!!

Yes, I have noticed a few more "shedded" hairs than normal, but nothing that makes me go "hmmmm".  I found a gray  hair though, that I KNOW wasn't there last month.  It's an inch long...so I know that my hair has grown an inch from the time I started using the MegaTek and then the OCT until now....I'm excited right along with you, sis!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Chardai said:


> Has anyone used this on their skin yet?
> 
> _*OvationHair.Com:
> IMPROVED SKIN QUALITY. A hair product that improves your skin?  Yes!  Many people report healthier skin after prolonged use. The amino acids in Ovation Cell Therapy nourish the skin and improve cell health.  Ovation cell Therapy can be applied directly to the skin for more dramatic results.*_
> Just Wondering...



Not yet...I'm going to try a little and see.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

tt8 said:


> *Gotcha girl!*



Thanks, tt8!


----------



## Jetblackhair

Congratulations Kiya, that's some awesome news.

I started the challenge later than most but I did notice some shedding, however on my lash wash, I lost a very minimal amout of hair.  I was so excited!


----------



## tt8

Girl I had been changed yours from reading your technique in the previous post  *Yep, gotcha already!*


RZILYNT said:


> Mee Too!
> 
> RZ~


----------



## tt8

KIYA!!!!! Congratulations girl! That is amazing. Bet you keep using more than 2xweek wontcha??? Uhhhn huuhhhnnn! Good Job!:2cool:


----------



## fancypants007

mstaiti said:


> Thank you!!!!! I'm so excited! I've been at work all day touching my hair, I know the jury is like what in the heck is wrong with her!



I am so looking forward to some visible hair growth. I just put cornrow braids in my hair this past Saturday and I know she did them tight, but not toooooo tight. Well I'm feeling my braids in the back and I am saying to myself, NOOOOOOO, can't be. Is my hair growing? It's only been a few days. Well my scalp was very sore yesterday. I'm going to just wait and see but I am hoping and praying that I will see some visible growth and thickness when I take my braids down the end of this month.


----------



## Keen

Wow Kiya! I've been looking for some results like this from Megatek users. Dare I dream about APL by end of summer   ?


----------



## Shaley

Nice & Wavy said:


> Not yet...I'm going to try a little and see.



When you try it, Let me know what you think.


----------



## BrownBetty

I have joined this challenge about 3 weeks ago.  I have the OCT.  First week I used it 2x a week but the itches were killing me.  I have tried jlove's method and DC with it.  I apply the OCT to my scalp and another con to the rest of my hair.  I DC for 2.5 - 3 hours then rinse.  I tried this last week and my hair was so black and shiny .  I've used the con before and I never had that shine or darkness.  I think I am going to apply it to my dry scalp once a week and DC with it once a week.  I usually use about 3 caps on my scalp.


----------



## Shaley

JustKiya said:


> Okay, ya'll.
> 
> I'm a believer.
> 
> I've been growing hair for a little less than 2 years (I count May 2006 as the start, as I dyed my hair platinum blond - and I ended up cutting it all off, so I might as well have shaved my head), and I have roughly 6 inches of hair. Miserably, that means that my hair only grows about 1/4 inch a month - on average. I suspect it grows a little faster in the summer time, but it slows down a lot in the winter. Anyhow. 1/4 inch a month is the growth rate I was assuming I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started at barely a 1/4 inch below my nose. By the 15th, I was _almost _to my upper lip - maybe at the 1/3 of an inch mark. Today, though, I'm WELL at my lip crease (ignoring the two or three strands I was holding onto to hold the braid down) which would be the inch mark. That would mean that I grew 3/4 of an inch in a MONTH. Three. quarters. of. AN. INCH!!! *faint*
> 
> Thats three times normal, ya'll. And that's AVERAGED out normal, not summer normal, which is MUCH faster than the normal I'm working with right now (the weather hasn't shifted fully here yet).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly a believer. I don't know HOW it works - but - :bouncegre:bouncegre :bouncegre :bouncegre I'm SO sold. The only thing I shifted was that out of the last - 6 or 7 days before I took the last set of pics I've used it maybe 4 times, instead of previously, where I might have only used it twice every 7 days.
> 
> AND! We aren't even going to TALK about the amount of breakage I had this time. Hardly none. Nor - nor - are we going to talk about how EASY my hair was to detangle - EVEN though I actually wore a twist-out this weekend (which, I haven't done in months, because the last time I did - and much less SLEPT on it - I was nearly in tears at the end of my detangling session). I think I'm in
> 
> One thing I did notice - there seemed to be a wee bit more shedding. Not that I really MIND, as I'd rather a hair shed (natural death) vs. break (hair homicide), but I'm wondering if the increased growth rate is booting those hairs that were near the end of their life out a little early?
> Has anyone else noticed more shedding?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lil giddy, ya'll.



WOW!! That's Fabulous! 

Are any OCT users getting dramatic results like this??


----------



## Soliel185

I just added the MegaTek to my cart...I have a pretty good growth rate, but I'm thinking about transitioning, so this way if I go through with it I'll have enough NG to skip the TWA stage by end of summer.

And if I cave and relax next month I'll have more hair to swang!


----------



## sareca

I trimmed another 2 inches.   But I ain't scared!  I got Ovation   But the trim has serious motivated me to use it EVERY stinkin' DAY! In the meantime I'm lovin' my WNGs.  My hair is NO where near APL now. It'll be back in a couple months. I love ovation!

Congrats JustKiya!  I've had similar results.


----------



## Shaley

All these growth testimonies are wonderful yet amazing...

Thanks Sareca for making us aware of such a wonderful product!!


----------



## PittiPat

JustKiya was the last straw ... I couldn't take it anymore, so I ordered the Mega-Tek.  The flesh is weak......


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Hey Ladies, count me in!  I rcvd my bottle of Megatek last week, and I think I have 1/2 an inch of ng already (currently 3 in. past sl)!!!!  I am so excited that I will regrow the four inches my former stylist chopped off (bsl hair)!!  I am also transitioning (8 weeks).  I love how much thicker my hair is and the thin, broken nape area is no longer a thin, broken nape area.  It is as thick/long as the rest.  I couldn't believe it when I washed and roller set my hair!  I am using it on my scalp EVERY day.  My hair doesn't look so great, It's getting really puffy and not too shiny, or holding curls...but I love to touch it, and I'm glad I have more of it...Thanks for the challenge and sharing information about this product.* 

*To the person who brought MegaTek to us:*
I pray God's blessings of prosperity and wholeness in every area of your life....

*Happy Growing to all of you,*
_*Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll*_


----------



## CocoGlow

JustKiya said:


>


 
Wow *JustKiya*.....that's amazing progress!!!! Just the encouragement I need to keep on keepin' on w/ this Mega-Tek...

I have been applying it EVERYday and even though I added aloe vera gel to get rid of the buildup and slight crispiness, I think I have to slow it down to every OTHER day b/c I now have some buildup after 4 days of using it ...

I WAS getting buildup after the first day when using it straight so it's better, but not great and since I am trying to hold off on washing/conditioning to once a week, this is not good....so I'll start applying it every other day from now on.....

I cannot believe you got those results and you were not even applying it as much as I have been!

I'm only into my 2nd week using Mega-Tek so I am soo excited! I can ALREADY see that it is creating more strands of hair where there was no hair before!!! Some areas of my hairline & nape were sparse before but I can see baby hairs coming in around my hairline and little bedebees at my nape LOL!!!


----------



## Ganjababy

Using OCT 2 weeks now. My hair is thicker with lots of new growth (new hair) on scalp. It is hard to determine the growth length-wise though. I do seem to have more hair growing from my scalp.


----------



## tt8

to the challenge
 *Soliel185, MissVee, and Br*nzedb*mbsh~ll!!!

**I added you guys to our pledge list! Happy Growing!


----------



## PittiPat

NappyRina said:


> Some areas of my hairline & nape were sparse before but I can see baby hairs coming in around my hairline and little bedebees at my nape LOL!!!


 
Girl, whatchew say?! Yes! Yes! Please let this work for my temples. PLEASE!!!


----------



## cupcakes

THATS iT!!!! im convinced!!
im ordering some OCT next week.


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> KIYA!!!!! Congratulations girl! That is amazing. *Bet you keep using more than 2xweek wontcha???* Uhhhn huuhhhnnn! Good Job!:2cool:



Girl, you KNOW I will!!! I'm on a daily kick for right now - if I have to redo my twists a little more often, that's okay, too - for this kinda growth, it's worth it.


----------



## GETHEALTHY

tt8 said:


> *Hey Girls!!*
> We are about to enter our *second month of the challenge*. So far we have *47 pledges* in our challenge. I am so excited about the progress that some of you have reported already. Keep up the good work! Its a testimony that even the girls who are just beginning or came after the start can definitely catch up and show growth in less than the recommended 45-60 days. *You guys are doing an excellent job*. *Try to up your game and take notes from the fellow success stories* so we can all be greatful and satisfied by our results at the end of the challenge and hopefully make a life change:crossfingers:.
> 
> * Ovación,*
> *tt8*
> 
> *ps... make sure you take/post beginning pix!!!*


 
question?....are we adding our progress to this thread every month, or should everything be posted to our fotki page?


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> KIYA!!!!! Congratulations girl! That is amazing. Bet you keep using more than 2xweek wontcha??? Uhhhn huuhhhnnn! Good Job!:2cool:





JustKiya said:


> Girl, you KNOW I will!!! I'm on a daily kick for right now - if I have to redo my twists a little more often, that's okay, too - for this kinda growth, it's worth it.



Ah! The other thing I did different after the 15th, I mixed in SAA, Castor Oil, and Vitamin E oil into it. I put my Mega-Tek in a 2 oz container, and I used about 1/8 teaspoon of each mixed in with it. That might have made a difference, as well.....


----------



## tt8

GETHEALTHY said:


> question?....are we adding our progress to this thread every month, or should everything be posted to our fotki page?


We were only asking for the beginning and ending shot. But you are more than welcome to update us on your progress here in the thread.
   As you have seen, those types of photos from Kiya and jlove have inspired us and kept us all motivated. THe more the merrier!


----------



## tt8

JustKiya said:


> Ah! The other thing I did different after the 15th, I mixed in SAA, Castor Oil, and Vitamin E oil into it. I put my Mega-Tek in a 2 oz container, and I used about 1/8 teaspoon of each mixed in with it. That might have made a difference, as well.....



What SAA did you use? I am thinking of atleast once a week putting a steam cap on with it on my head to help it marinate while my scalp pores are open and or excersing with a plastic cap under my wig. Dayum that was alot just typin it out.::


----------



## tt8

*HEY SARECA!!!!*
Gotta question for ya. Do you think we can add SAA to the treatment and make it more effective like Kiya. I'm only asking not that I doubt Kiay's process, its cause I know you did a mix once and it curdled in your hair. And, we trying to fiure out which part of her mix might have helped her get over the hump. Please let us know your thoughts.


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> Neither - I'm using the Mega-Tek Rebuilder - the horsey (aka cheapest) stuff.



So am I  Although I'm not officially in the challenge. Challenges don't work for me, I just go it alone now and apply on a daily, but come here to read everyone's progress.  Congrats on the growth.

Oh and yes I've already Mega-ssaged for today.


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> Okay, ya'll.
> 
> I'm a believer.
> 
> I've been growing hair for a little less than 2 years (I count May 2006 as the start, as I dyed my hair platinum blond - and I ended up cutting it all off, so I might as well have shaved my head), and I have roughly 6 inches of hair. Miserably, that means that my hair only grows about 1/4 inch a month - on average. I suspect it grows a little faster in the summer time, but it slows down a lot in the winter. Anyhow. 1/4 inch a month is the growth rate I was assuming I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started at barely a 1/4 inch below my nose. By the 15th, I was _almost _to my upper lip - maybe at the 1/3 of an inch mark. Today, though, I'm WELL at my lip crease (ignoring the two or three strands I was holding onto to hold the braid down) which would be the inch mark. That would mean that I grew 3/4 of an inch in a MONTH. Three. quarters. of. AN. INCH!!! *faint*
> 
> Thats three times normal, ya'll. And that's AVERAGED out normal, not summer normal, which is MUCH faster than the normal I'm working with right now (the weather hasn't shifted fully here yet).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly a believer. I don't know HOW it works - but - :bouncegre:bouncegre :bouncegre :bouncegre I'm SO sold. The only thing I shifted was that out of the last - 6 or 7 days before I took the last set of pics I've used it maybe 4 times, instead of previously, where I might have only used it twice every 7 days.
> 
> AND! We aren't even going to TALK about the amount of breakage I had this time. Hardly none. Nor - nor - are we going to talk about how EASY my hair was to detangle - EVEN though I actually wore a twist-out this weekend (which, I haven't done in months, because the last time I did - and much less SLEPT on it - I was nearly in tears at the end of my detangling session). I think I'm in
> 
> One thing I did notice - there seemed to be a wee bit more shedding. Not that I really MIND, as I'd rather a hair shed (natural death) vs. break (hair homicide), but I'm wondering if the increased growth rate is booting those hairs that were near the end of their life out a little early?
> Has anyone else noticed more shedding?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lil giddy, ya'll.



JustKiya have you mixed yours with anything.  I mixed mine with Castor OIl to make it more moisturising as I find it too dry on the scalp. Correct me if I'm wrong but another poster said you mixed in SAA.  Ijust received my order from Lotioncrafters...YAY or NAY to the Mega Tek Rebuilder girl?? You seem to be the queen of ingredients round here


----------



## cupcakes

LEt ME GET THIS STRAIGHT!

lol
are the ingredients in the mega-tek exactly the same as the OCT?
because i have noticed that many more ladies have purchased the oct than the megatek


----------



## Ms.Honey

No homemade versions yet?


----------



## AbbyGail

What is SAA?


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva said:


> JustKiya have you mixed yours with anything.  I mixed mine with Castor OIl to make it more moisturising as I find it too dry on the scalp. Correct me if I'm wrong but another poster said you mixed in SAA.  Ijust received my order from Lotioncrafters...YAY or NAY to the Mega Tek Rebuilder girl?? You seem to be the queen of ingredients round here



Yeah - I mixed in Silk Amino Acids, Castor Oil, and Vitamin E Oil - that was the other change I made after the 15th. 

So, I'm saying - a BIG yea to the Mega-Tek Rebuilder - my mix is 2oz of Mega-tek + 1/8 teaspoon castor oil + 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E Oil + 1/8 teaspoon SAA. I mix it in a little tub so I can better control how much I'm using at a time.




slimzz said:


> LEt ME GET THIS STRAIGHT!
> 
> lol
> are the ingredients in the mega-tek exactly the same as the OCT?
> because i have noticed that many more ladies have purchased the oct than the megatek



No. OCT stands for Ovation Cell Therapy. Mega-Tek can be either the Rebuilder or the Rejuvantor (which was 'discontinued'). OCT is the 'human' version. Mega-Tek Rebuilder is for horses (but labeled as safe for humans). Rejuvantor was labeled for horses and humans. 

The Ingredients in the OCT and some bottles of the Rejuvanator are the same. 
The Ingredients in the Rebuilder and some bottles of the Rejunvanator (notably the ones being sold on eBay) are the same. 
None of the bottles of Rebuilder have the same ingredients as the bottles of OCT. 

*blink* 

If that made sense.


----------



## AbbyGail

Where can I purchase silk amino acids?


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> What SAA did you use? I am thinking of atleast once a week putting a steam cap on with it on my head to help it marinate while my scalp pores are open and or excersing with a plastic cap under my wig. Dayum that was alot just typin it out.::



I used the SAA I got from Lotioncrafters.....



tt8 said:


> *HEY SARECA!!!!*
> Gotta question for ya. Do you think we can add SAA to the treatment and make it more effective like Kiya. I'm only asking not that I doubt Kiya's process, its cause I know you did a mix once and it curdled in your hair. And, we trying to fiure out which part of her mix might have helped her get over the hump. Please let us know your thoughts.



I know you asked Sareca, but I think the difference might have been how I mixed it - I mixed the oils and SAA together first, so that 'suspended' the liquid a little, and then slowly added the Mega-Tek to it, so that it creamed up really nicely. I still have to stir the oil back into it sometimes, but it stays creamy.


----------



## LondonDiva

you can get SAA @ lotioncrafters.com


----------



## SexySin985

sebring26 said:


> What is SAA?



Silk Amino Acid


----------



## sunshinelady

Has anyone had problems with Stagecoach?  The website seemed rather suspect to me, so I bought off ebay.  Even though I paid $10 more.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

sunshinelady said:


> Has anyone had problems with Stagecoach? The website seemed rather suspect to me, so I bought off ebay. Even though I paid $10 more.


 
No problems what so ever.  Made my purchase, put in credit card, hit submit and w/in a day they shipped my item UPS w/tracking.

No shipping fee 

Edit 4/7:  We're no longer using stagecoach.  They're trying to play us by increasing price and now charging shipping.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

tt8 said:


> What SAA did you use? I am thinking of atleast once a week putting a steam cap on with it on my head to help it marinate while my scalp pores are open and or excersing with a plastic cap under my wig. Dayum that was alot just typin it out.::


 
My steamer came today  so I will experiment and let ya know how it do!


----------



## Jetblackhair

sunshinelady said:


> Has anyone had problems with Stagecoach? The website seemed rather suspect to me, so I bought off ebay. Even though I paid $10 more.


 
I ordered from Stagecoach with no problems.


----------



## fancypants007

sunshinelady said:


> Has anyone had problems with Stagecoach?  The website seemed rather suspect to me, so I bought off ebay.  Even though I paid $10 more.



No problem. I ordered it last thursday, friday and I just got it in the mail yesterday. Will order from them again.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Hey Ladies, count me in!  I rcvd my bottle of Megatek last week, and I think I have 1/2 an inch of ng already (currently 3 in. past sl)!!!!  I am so excited that I will regrow the four inches my former stylist chopped off (bsl hair)!!  I am also transitioning (8 weeks).  I love how much thicker my hair is and the thin, broken nape area is no longer a thin, broken nape area.  It is as thick/long as the rest.  I couldn't believe it when I washed and roller set my hair!  I am using it on my scalp EVERY day.  My hair doesn't look so great, It's getting really puffy and not too shiny, or holding curls...but I love to touch it, and I'm glad I have more of it...Thanks for the challenge and sharing information about this product.*
> 
> *To the person who brought MegaTek to us:*
> I pray God's blessings of prosperity and wholeness in every area of your life....
> 
> *Happy Growing to all of you,*
> _*Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll*_



Give us a starting picture


----------



## Keen

fancypants007 said:


> No problem. I ordered it last thursday, friday and I just got it in the mail yesterday. Will order from them again.



what's the stagecoach website?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

My head was itching yesterday....geeshhhhh.  And it is sore today, more than before.

I too have new hairs coming up around my hairline...babyhairs are kicking in.  Dh is my proof that its coming in cause he keeps reminding me that they are thicker than before...what am I doing to it????

I haven't told anyone what I'm using...even dh, because I want people to comment on my hair, and that lets me know that its working.


----------



## mnemosyne

sunshinelady said:


> Has anyone had problems with Stagecoach?  The website seemed rather suspect to me, so I bought off ebay.  Even though I paid $10 more.



No, they're pretty awesome actually. Quick shipping!


----------



## mnemosyne

Also had the mega tek bottle sitting on my dresser and the bf picked it up and gave me a look. I just stammered "uh.. it's for hair, I know it says it's for horses..." erplexed

I need to stop leavin all my stuff out.


----------



## JustKiya

mnemosyne said:


> Also had the mega tek bottle sitting on my dresser and the bf picked it up and gave me a look. I just stammered "uh.. it's for hair, I know it says it's for horses..." erplexed
> 
> I need to stop leavin all my stuff out.



 that's another reason I put mine in a tub - the bottle with the big old EQUINE on the side is nicely tucked away in my cabinet - DH has no clue what's in the little white tub I use.


----------



## january noir

Curious question for those using Mega-Tek (I am using the entire Ovations Maximizing System (includes Cell Therapy).  I have not used Mega-Tek so that is why I am asking the question.

I haven't read every single post in this thread, but I have read that Mega-Tek has been leaving hair "crunchy" or with a dandruff-like residue.  I know many are adding SAA and other stuff to help alleviate those effects.

I am using the Ovations shampoo, Cell Therapy and creme rinse and my hair is so silky and shiny to the touch; no additional products are needed.

If Mega-Tek and the Ovations products are the same and/or have the same ingredients, why does one seem to work differently than the other?  Would it be the concentration of an ingredient?  More or less of something?

Anyone that can shed light on this is appreciated!


----------



## mnemosyne

The mega-tek alone does leave my hair a lil crunchy if i get it on the strands and not on my scalp.


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> Curious question for those using Mega-Tek (I am using the entire Ovations Maximizing System (includes Cell Therapy).  I have not used Mega-Tek so that is why I am asking the question.
> 
> I haven't read every single post in this thread, but I have read that Mega-Tek has been leaving hair "crunchy" or with a dandruff-like residue.  I know many are adding SAA and other stuff to help alleviate those effects.
> 
> I am using the Ovations shampoo, Cell Therapy and creme rinse and my hair is so silky and shiny to the touch; no additional products are needed.
> 
> If Mega-Tek and the Ovations products are the same and/or have the same ingredients, why does one seem to work differently than the other?  Would it be the concentration of an ingredient?  More or less of something?
> 
> Anyone that can shed light on this is appreciated!



The Ovation products have several ingredients that the Mega-Tek does not, and all of those ingredients seem designed to leave your hair feeling 'good' - smoother and softer. 
I haven't found that the Rebuilder leaves my hair crunchy - even before I added the oils, etc, to it. I wonder if it's because I use so little of it, that I'm not getting much on my hair? 
The mix with the oils, leaves my hair feeling softer and smoother, actually - I wonder if it's just the castor oil that makes the difference.


----------



## MissRissa

tt8 add me!!! I just got my Cell Therapy yesterday and used it for the first time last night on my dry scalp.  From now on will most likely be putting it on wet hair every other day.

on a sidenote, I put some on my ends.  and I did NOT like how it made them feel.  almost a little straw like and puffy.  so I dont think ill be doing that again.  just the noggin only.

Or maybe ill try it on the length, but only on wet hair.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> The Ovation products have several ingredients that the Mega-Tek does not, and all of those ingredients seem designed to leave your hair feeling 'good' - smoother and softer.
> I haven't found that the Rebuilder leaves my hair crunchy - even before I added the oils, etc, to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's because I use so little of it, that I'm not getting much on my hair?
> 
> 
> 
> The mix with the oils, leaves my hair feeling softer and smoother, actually - I wonder if it's just the castor oil that makes the difference.
Click to expand...


I think that's the key.  Ladies, don't use too much on the length of your hair.  My hair does not feel crunchy at all.

Also, you really don't need to put alot of OCT on the scalp to cause it to have so much buildup.  A little goes a long way.

When you put it on the scalp, smooth it in...it should only take no more than two dips to put on each part you make on your scalp.  It may not seem like its enough, but it is.

I suggest also adding some type of oil or something to the ends of your hair after you put the MegaTek on the length.  My hair is always so soft the next day.  Oh, I also make sure I braid my hair at night and then put on a scarf.   Works every time.

HTH


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MissRissa said:


> tt8 add me!!! I just got my Cell Therapy yesterday and used it for the first time last night on my dry scalp.  From now on will most likely be putting it on wet hair every other day.
> 
> on a sidenote, I put some on my ends.  and I did NOT like how it made them feel.  almost a little straw like and puffy.  so I dont think ill be doing that again.  just the noggin only.
> 
> Or maybe ill try it on the length, but only on wet hair.



It' works better to me, on wet/damp hair...and remember, don't use too much.


----------



## Soliel185

I put any and all "scalp treats" including shampoo and my rosemary mint conditioner in color applicator bottles. I don't even have to part my hair to apply it so it's less manipulation. Once it's on, I insert my fingers close to my scalp and rub them around - I hate parting. 

Is the Megatek too creamy or thick to make it through an applicator nozzle?


----------



## JustKiya

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think that's the key.  Ladies, don't use too much on the length of your hair.  My hair does not feel crunchy at all.
> 
> Also, you really don't need to put alot of OCT on the scalp to cause it to have so much buildup.  A little goes a long way.
> 
> When you put it on the scalp, smooth it in...it should only take no more than two dips to put on each part you make on your scalp.  It may not seem like its enough, but it is.
> 
> HTH



 I expect that little 2 oz tub to last me at LEAST 2 months - possibly three - and I have a big head!
I messed up the first tub trying to experiment with ceteyl alcohol as an emulsifier , but after two weeks, I had barely gotten through 1/2 oz - IF that much. 
I dab just the TIP of my finger into the tub, and work that into my scalp - once it's all worked in, I get another dab, and move on. Each dab covers about 2 square inches, or so? It takes me 4 'dabs' to do my whole hairline.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> I expect that little 2 oz tub to last me at LEAST 2 months - possibly three - and I have a big head!
> I messed up the first tub trying to experiment with ceteyl alcohol as an emulsifier , but after two weeks, I had barely gotten through 1/2 oz - IF that much.
> I dab just the TIP of my finger into the tub, and work that into my scalp - once it's all worked in, I get another dab, and move on. Each dab covers about 2 square inches, or so? It takes me 4 'dabs' to do my whole hairline.



Exactly...especially if you are using the OCT on the scalp.  That stuff is just too expensive to use too much


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> The Ovation products have several ingredients that the Mega-Tek does not, and all of those ingredients seem designed to leave your hair feeling 'good' - smoother and softer.
> I haven't found that the Rebuilder leaves my hair crunchy - even before I added the oils, etc, to it. I wonder if it's because I use so little of it, that I'm not getting much on my hair?
> The mix with the oils, leaves my hair feeling softer and smoother, actually - I wonder if it's just the castor oil that makes the difference.


 
Thank you JustKiya.  That answers my question.  

I have been using the Ovations system as directed on the bottles and it is perfect.  I apply the Cell Therapy to scalp and length of my hair and the end result is not crunchy nor do I have build-up.   It's just perfect.  My hair never felt better and I have less shedding as it says.  The Creme Rinse is divine!  I am 9 weeks post and I can honestly say that if I used this stuff all the time, I could transistion to natural with ease.  
Just a thought... :scratchch


----------



## Nice & Wavy

january noir said:


> Thank you JustKiya.  That answers my question.
> 
> I have been using the Ovations system as directed on the bottles and it is perfect.  I apply the Cell Therapy to scalp and length of my hair and the end result is not crunchy nor do I have build-up.   It's just perfect.  My hair never felt better and I have less shedding as it says.  The Creme Rinse is divine!  I am 9 weeks post and I can honestly say that if I used this stuff all the time, I could transistion to natural with ease.
> Just a thought... :scratchch



It is very good on the hair, that is for sure.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Wow, JustKiya, fantastic progress!  I knew this stuff was working, I just knew it!  

Even my mother wants to know what I'm doing to my hair, it looks so thick and full...and my beautician confimed that it's definately growing.  
I'm going to order more of this stuff when my bottles are done.




JustKiya said:


> Okay, ya'll.
> 
> I'm a believer.
> 
> I've been growing hair for a little less than 2 years (I count May 2006 as the start, as I dyed my hair platinum blond - and I ended up cutting it all off, so I might as well have shaved my head), and I have roughly 6 inches of hair. Miserably, that means that my hair only grows about 1/4 inch a month - on average. I suspect it grows a little faster in the summer time, but it slows down a lot in the winter. Anyhow. 1/4 inch a month is the growth rate I was assuming I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started at barely a 1/4 inch below my nose. By the 15th, I was _almost _to my upper lip - maybe at the 1/3 of an inch mark. Today, though, I'm WELL at my lip crease (ignoring the two or three strands I was holding onto to hold the braid down) which would be the inch mark. That would mean that I grew 3/4 of an inch in a MONTH. Three. quarters. of. AN. INCH!!! *faint*
> 
> Thats three times normal, ya'll. And that's AVERAGED out normal, not summer normal, which is MUCH faster than the normal I'm working with right now (the weather hasn't shifted fully here yet).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly a believer. I don't know HOW it works - but - :bouncegre:bouncegre :bouncegre :bouncegre I'm SO sold. The only thing I shifted was that out of the last - 6 or 7 days before I took the last set of pics I've used it maybe 4 times, instead of previously, where I might have only used it twice every 7 days.
> 
> AND! We aren't even going to TALK about the amount of breakage I had this time. Hardly none. Nor - nor - are we going to talk about how EASY my hair was to detangle - EVEN though I actually wore a twist-out this weekend (which, I haven't done in months, because the last time I did - and much less SLEPT on it - I was nearly in tears at the end of my detangling session). I think I'm in
> 
> One thing I did notice - there seemed to be a wee bit more shedding. Not that I really MIND, as I'd rather a hair shed (natural death) vs. break (hair homicide), but I'm wondering if the increased growth rate is booting those hairs that were near the end of their life out a little early?
> Has anyone else noticed more shedding?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lil giddy, ya'll.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

WomanlyCharm said:


> Wow, JustKiya, fantastic progress!  I knew this stuff was working, I just knew it!
> 
> Even my mother wants to know what I'm doing to my hair, it looks so thick and full...and my beautician confimed that it's definately growing.
> I'm going to order more of this stuff when my bottles are done.



Isn't it just wonderful when others tell you that something is different with your hair???

I'm so happy that there is a product that is giving me what I've wanted for a long time....


----------



## KPH

LOL, LONG HAIR CARE FORUM HAS A DISCOUNT NOW WITH THEM AND ME BEING THE DING-DONG THAT I AM, I JUST PLACED AN ORDER BUT I HAVE NO  GROTH AID SO THIS IS MY FIRST.  

(PRAYING FOR THICKNESS AND GROWTH)


----------



## daniemoy

KPH said:


> LOL, LONG HAIR CARE FORUM HAS A DISCOUNT NOW WITH THEM AND ME BEING THE DING-DONG THAT I AM, I JUST PLACED AN ORDER BUT I HAVE NO GROTH AID SO THIS IS MY FIRST.
> 
> (PRAYING FOR THICKNESS AND GROWTH)


 
Did you call to see if they would give you a refund?


----------



## sareca

I don't have gray hair growing in anymore!

I hennadigo my hair regularly, but that makes the grays a dark coppery-red. They're still pretty easy to find if you know what to look for. Yesterday, I found a shed hair that was coppery-red from the middle to the end of the strand and black at the root!  Did my previously gray hair start growing in black?   


Oh that remind me... I had to throw away a brand new bottle. My second order was open!  The lid was barely screwed on and the safety seal was broken (half peeled up actually).  I called and offered to  send it back. She said throw it away and she'd send another one.  I didn't throw it away. I had no intention of  using it, but I COULDN'T throw it out.  I held on to it for days. When my new bottle arrived (free of charge ) I finally chunked the tampered one.  It was a hard choice tho.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

sareca said:


> I don't have gray hair growing in anymore!
> 
> I hennadigo my hair regularly, but that makes the grays a dark coppery-red. They're still pretty easy to find if you know what to look for. Yesterday, I found a shed hair that was coppery-red middle-end stand and black at the root! Did my previously gray hair start growing in black?


 
Sareca...free up some PM space..got a question?


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> I don't have gray hair growing in anymore!
> 
> I hennadigo my hair regularly, but that makes the grays a dark coppery-red. They're still pretty easy to find if you know what to look for. Yesterday, I found a shed hair that was coppery-red middle-end stand and black at the root!  Did my previously gray hair start growing in black?



  Wow - that's - odd. That would also be _*INCREDIBLE*_, Sareca!!


----------



## It~Can~Grow

JustKiya said:


> Wow - that's - odd. That would also be _*INCREDIBLE*_, Sareca!!


 
That would be great as I was wondering if anyone noticed me sport'n some coppery red hightlights (here and there  ).


----------



## KPH

daniemoy said:


> Did you call to see if they would give you a refund?


 

I was saying i'm not currently using a growth aid, this is my first.


----------



## mnemosyne

KPH said:


> LOL, *LONG HAIR CARE FORUM HAS A DISCOUNT NOW WITH THEM *AND ME BEING THE DING-DONG THAT I AM, I JUST PLACED AN ORDER BUT I HAVE NO  GROTH AID SO THIS IS MY FIRST.
> 
> (PRAYING FOR THICKNESS AND GROWTH)



say what? Do tell....


----------



## KPH

I got 10% off my order.  When checking out, it asks how you heard about it and in the drop down menu I picked Long Hair Care Forum.


----------



## january noir

KPH said:


> I got 10% off my order. When checking out, it asks how you heard about it and in the drop down menu I picked Long Hair Care Forum.


 
Is this the Ovation website?


----------



## KPH

january noir said:


> Is this the Ovation website?


 
Yes, it is.


----------



## JustKiya

KPH said:


> Yes, it is.



That's VERY nice of them. Also a brilliant way to keep track of how many folks from here are coming through...  Marketing beasts, they are.


----------



## PittiPat

JustKiya said:


> That's VERY nice of them. Also a brilliant way to keep track of how many folks from here are coming through...  Marketing beasts, they are.


 

They most certainly are.


----------



## mnemosyne

Ooh that's nice of them.


----------



## mstaiti

Just ordered my OCT. So now I'll have both (have mega tek already). I have 2 questions though. Every since I used some (MT) for the length, my hair will not hold a bend or a curl from me wrapping it at night. It lays stick straight!

1. Do you think it's because I may have coated my hair with it, and should have used it only on my scalp?

2. How long did it take for your OCT to arrive after you ordered it? 

TIA!


----------



## Shaley

january noir said:


> Thank you JustKiya.  That answers my question.
> 
> I have been using the Ovations system as directed on the bottles and it is perfect.  I apply the Cell Therapy to scalp and length of my hair and the end result is not crunchy nor do I have build-up.   It's just perfect.  My hair never felt better and I have less shedding as it says.  The Creme Rinse is divine!  I am 9 weeks post and I can honestly say that if I used this stuff all the time, I could transistion to natural with ease.
> Just a thought... :scratchch



How do you use the creme rinse? Did you rinse it out immediately after applying?

I deep conditioned with the cell therapy and applied the creme rinse immediately after... I left it in for a few minutes and then rinsed out.

I'm thinking I should have rinsed the creme rinse immediately out because my hair didn't feel right. (Although it felt fabulous after applying the cell therapy )


----------



## january noir

Chardai said:


> How do you use the creme rinse? Did you rinse it out immediately after applying?
> 
> I deep conditioned with the cell therapy and applied the creme rinse immediately after... I left it in for a few minutes and then rinsed out.
> 
> I'm thinking I should have rinsed the creme rinse immediately out because my hair didn't feel right. (Although it felt fabulous after applying the cell therapy )


 
Hi Chardai!  I apply the creme rinse to my hair from root to tip (making sure all strands are coated (I lightly detangle with my fingers) and let it sit for a few minutes and then rinse.  

Are you using any other product?  maybe you have build-up from previous treatments and need to clarify.


----------



## january noir

mstaiti said:


> 2. *How long did it take for your OCT to arrive after you ordered it*?


 
I live in NJ and it took 4 business days (FedEx Ground)


----------



## RZILYNT

Soliel185 said:


> I put any and all "scalp treats" including shampoo and my rosemary mint conditioner in color applicator bottles. I don't even have to part my hair to apply it so it's less manipulation. Once it's on, I insert my fingers close to my scalp and rub them around - I hate parting.
> 
> Is the Megatek too creamy or thick to make it through an applicator nozzle?


 
It is creamy, This is how I apply mine, thru an applicator bottle with a long nozzle.

RZ~


----------



## CocoGlow

Soliel185 said:


> I put any and all "scalp treats" including shampoo and my rosemary mint conditioner in color applicator bottles. I don't even have to part my hair to apply it so it's less manipulation. Once it's on, I insert my fingers close to my scalp and rub them around - I hate parting.
> 
> Is the Megatek too creamy or thick to make it through an applicator nozzle?


 

I apply my Mega-Tek w/ an applicator bottle! 

I don't think the mega-Tek alone is too thick to go through the tip of the bottle however I can't say for sure since I filled my bottle w/ half Aloe Vera Gel (Lily of the Desert 100%) & half Mega-Tek..I did this to avoid the slightly crispy feeling and slight buildup on my strands...it's really hard to avoid getting ANY cream on your hair as you rub it in, but the aloe vera combats the slight crispiness and buildup....I did have to switch from using it EVERYday to about every other day....

When I order my SAA, I might add a little to the bottle and MAYBE some castor oil just b/c *JustKiya* did it LOL!! But honestly, my hair feels fine w/ just the Mega-Tek & Aloe Vera Gel.......


----------



## tt8

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think that's the key.  Ladies, *don't use too much on the length of your hair.*  My hair does not feel crunchy at all.
> 
> Also, you really don't need to put *alot of OCT on the scalp to cause it to have so much buildup.  A little goes a long way.
> *
> When you put it on the scalp, smooth it in...*it should only take no more than two dips to put on each part you make on your scalp*.  It may not seem like its enough, but it is.
> 
> I suggest also *adding some type of oil or something to the ends of your hair after you put the MegaTek on the length*.  My hair is always so soft the next day.  Oh, I also make sure I braid my hair at night and then put on a scarf.   Works every time.
> 
> HTH



This is great insight. Thanks Nice & Wavy


----------



## Shaley

january noir said:


> Hi Chardai!  I apply the creme rinse to my hair from root to tip (making sure all strands are coated (I lightly detangle with my fingers) and let it sit for a few minutes and then rinse.
> 
> Are you using any other product?  maybe you have build-up from previous treatments and need to clarify.



Hey January! 

I'm not sure what exactly when wrong... I clarified before I shampooed.
My hair was not easy to detangle or comb through after the creme rinse.

It may have been deep conditioning with the cell therapy because Carlee stated that hair would not be moist after using with heat.
Her statements exactly regarding Cell Therapy were: _"*Yes, it can be used with heat.  Please be aware that since there are no oils in the product it will not be moist after 30 minutes, but that is OK.*_

Immediately after deep conditioning for 30 minutes w/ heat I applied the creme rinse and let that sit for a few minutes...

NEXT TIME I will not deep condition with heat with the Cell Therapy and just let it sit on my hair for a few minutes or hours, then follow with the creme rinse.


----------



## tt8

HTH about application. Nice & Wavy gave some great insight on her application and she has had great results from this.


mstaiti said:


> Just ordered my OCT. So now I'll have both (have mega tek already). I have 2 questions though. Every since I used some (MT) for the length, my hair will not hold a bend or a curl from me wrapping it at night. It lays stick straight!
> 
> 1. Do you think it's because I may have coated my hair with it, and should have used it only on my scalp?
> 
> 2. How long did it take for your OCT to arrive after you ordered it?
> 
> TIA!





Chardai said:


> How do you use the creme rinse? Did you rinse it out immediately after applying?
> 
> I deep conditioned with the cell therapy and applied the creme rinse immediately after... I left it in for a few minutes and then rinsed out.
> 
> I'm thinking I should have rinsed the creme rinse immediately out because my hair didn't feel right.  (Although it felt fabulous after applying the cell therapy )



 					Originally Posted by *Nice & Wavy* 

 
_I think that's the key.  Ladies, *don't use too much on the length of your hair.*  My hair does not feel crunchy at all.

Also, you really don't need to put *alot of OCT on the scalp to cause it to have so much buildup.  A little goes a long way.
* 
When you put it on the scalp, smooth it in...*it should only take no more than two dips to put on each part you make on your scalp*.  It may not seem like its enough, but it is.

I suggest also *adding some type of oil or something to the ends of your hair after you put the MegaTek on the length*. My hair is always so soft the next day. Oh, I also make sure I braid my hair at night and then put on a scarf. Works every time.

HTH_


----------



## tt8

:welcome3:MissRissa!!! HAPPY GROWING!!
*DON"T FORGET TO TAKE YOUR STARTING PIX TO TRACK YOUR PROGRESS


----------



## tt8

* *I MIGHT HAVE MISSED SOME OF YOU THAT ARE NEW TO THE CHALLENGE. PLEASE CHECK THE LIST TO SEE IF YOUR NAME IS LISTED. IF NOT, PLEASE PM SO I CAN ADD IT!!!!*
THANKS


----------



## Nice & Wavy

tt8 said:


> This is great insight. Thanks Nice & Wavy


 
You are welcome, tt8.  Hope it helps!


----------



## january noir

Chardai said:


> I'm not sure what exactly when wrong... I clarified before I shampooed.
> My hair was not easy to detangle or comb through after the creme rinse.
> 
> *NEXT TIME I will not deep condition with heat with the Cell Therapy and just let it sit on my hair for a few minutes or hours, then follow with the creme rinse*.


 
It's funny you bring this up.  I have not used the Cell Therapy with heat yet because I was thinking I would use up some of my other products for that purpose.

 I've read somewhere that after you clarify, you have to do a deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner and it's just been stated in a recent post that there are no oils in the Cell Therapy.  So if you did a DC with the Cell Therapy, it doesn't moisturize, it's more for strengthening! 

I am not sure why the creme rinse is not working for you. When I use it, it gives my hair slip like you wouldn't believe.  I have little to no ressistance when I comb through even at 9 weeks post.  

I know my hair is growing because, the grays have come back with a vengence at my hairline and I just indigo'd a few weeks back and my hairline was completely black!


----------



## sareca

JustKiya said:


> Wow - that's - odd. That would also be _*INCREDIBLE*_, Sareca!!



Duh, I must be gettin' old. In one of the testimonial videos a woman mentions she doesn't have much gray anymore either.  http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials2.htm  I saw it before, I just disregarded it.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Soliel185 said:


> I put any and all "scalp treats" including shampoo and my rosemary mint conditioner in color applicator bottles. I don't even have to part my hair to apply it so it's less manipulation. Once it's on, I insert my fingers close to my scalp and rub them around - I hate parting.
> 
> Is the Megatek too creamy or thick to make it through an applicator nozzle?


Great minds think alike I see  I do the same thing with all of my oils and stuff like that.  I put almost everything except poos and conditioners in applicator bottles.  I also put my Megatek in an applicator bottle, and to answer your question, no, it's not too thick or creamy.  It works perfectly for me!!


----------



## Keen

sareca said:


> Duh, I must be gettin' old. In one of the testimonial videos a woman mentions she doesn't have much gray anymore either.  http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials2.htm  I saw it before, I just disregarded it.



She must have been using the color product in addition to the treatment


----------



## WomanlyCharm

sareca said:


> Duh, I must be gettin' old. In one of the testimonial videos a woman mentions she doesn't have much gray anymore either. http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials2.htm I saw it before, I just disregarded it.


 

See I thought it was just me.  I haven't henna/indigoed my hair for 3 months, so my grey streak is prominant in the front...I noticed a couple of weeks ago that it's gotten smaller.  I was like, WTH?  

I forgot this product is supposed to turn your hair back to it's original color...  I have no complaints about that!


----------



## Shaley

january noir said:


> It's funny you bring this up.  I have not used the Cell Therapy with heat yet because I was thinking I would use up some of my other products for that purpose.
> 
> I've read somewhere that after you clarify, you have to do a deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner and it's just been stated in a recent post that there are no oils in the Cell Therapy.  So if you did a DC with the Cell Therapy, it doesn't moisturize, it's more for strengthening!
> 
> I am not sure why the creme rinse is not working for you. When I use it, it gives my hair slip like you wouldn't believe.  I have little to no ressistance when I comb through even at 9 weeks post.
> 
> I know my hair is growing because, the grays have come back with a vengence at my hairline and I just indigo'd a few weeks back and my hairline was completely black!



I'm sure the creme rinse will work for me the next time around. I'll just keep in mind what Carlee said about the cell therapy and no moisture...so I won't expect it.
I'll probably deep condition again with the cell therapy again because my hair feels so much stronger and although it didn't detangle to well after the creme rinse, my hair still turned out fabulous..(Per all the compliments I received )


----------



## JustKiya

JustKiya said:


> I expect that little 2 oz tub to last me at LEAST 2 months - possibly three - and I have a big head!
> I messed up the first tub trying to experiment with ceteyl alcohol as an emulsifier , but after two weeks, I had barely gotten through 1/2 oz - IF that much.
> I dab just the TIP of my finger into the tub, and work that into my scalp - once it's all worked in, I get another dab, and move on. Each dab covers about 2 square inches, or so? It takes me 4 'dabs' to do my whole hairline.



 And I still brought 3 more bottles. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> And I still brought 3 more bottles. Just to be on the safe side.


 
I am thinking of doing the same thing.  

I just received my second order of the Ovations system but I am thinking i need to get more; even put a pack in the trunk of my car so I make sure I will always have it with me!  

Now this is pitiful...


----------



## LondonDiva

I only relaxed on the 23rd March today is what 2nd April  - 9 Days later 

Can people clarify for me. *AM I  :covereyes THINGS BECAUSE IT'S A LITTLE BUSH UNDER THIS FLAT IRONED DO RIGHT ABOUT NOW. THAT CAN'T BE 9 DAYS GROWTH CAN IT???

(Oh FYI I'm using Mega-Tek Rebuilder mixed with castor oil to combat the potential dryness from the product) I just apply every night and wear a loose tucked up pony every day at work.









*


----------



## january noir

LondonDiva said:


> I only relaxed on the 23rd March today is what 2nd April - 9 Days later
> 
> Can people clarify for me. *AM I :covereyes THINGS BECAUSE IT'S A LITTLE BUSH UNDER THIS FLAT IRONED DO RIGHT ABOUT NOW. THAT CAN'T BE 9 DAYS GROWTH CAN IT???*
> 
> *(Oh FYI I'm using Mega-Tek Rebuilder mixed with castor oil to combat the potential dryness from the product) I just apply every night and wear a loose tucked up pony every day at work.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
I'm jealous!  WOW!  LondonDiva go on with your bad self! I love your hair!  It's looks so silky!


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva said:


> I only relaxed on the 23rd March today is what 2nd April  - 9 Days later
> 
> Can people clarify for me. *AM I  :covereyes THINGS BECAUSE IT'S A LITTLE BUSH UNDER THIS FLAT IRONED DO RIGHT ABOUT NOW. THAT CAN'T BE 9 DAYS GROWTH CAN IT???
> 
> (Oh FYI I'm using Mega-Tek Rebuilder mixed with castor oil to combat the potential dryness from the product) I just apply every night and wear a loose tucked up pony every day at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*blink* 

*blink* 

Girl! You sure you ain't underprocess???  

Nah, sis - I think that's growth, forREAL.  Fabulous, ain't it?


----------



## tt8

OK, *LondonDiva*, you said you are not "officially" joining the challenge but is it me or you are unofficially officially efficiently getting growth with the challenge products? 
(I put your name on the list as our honorary member)


LondonDiva said:


> I only relaxed on the 23rd March today is what 2nd April  - 9 Days later
> 
> Can people clarify for me. *AM I  :covereyes THINGS BECAUSE IT'S A LITTLE BUSH UNDER THIS FLAT IRONED DO RIGHT ABOUT NOW. THAT CAN'T BE 9 DAYS GROWTH CAN IT???
> 
> (Oh FYI I'm using Mega-Tek Rebuilder mixed with castor oil to combat the potential dryness from the product) I just apply every night and wear a loose tucked up pony every day at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





january noir said:


> I'm jealous!  WOW!  LondonDiva go on with your bad self! I love your hair!  It's looks so silky!


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> *blink*
> 
> *blink*
> 
> Girl! You sure you ain't underprocess???
> 
> Nah, sis - I think that's growth, forREAL.  Fabulous, ain't it?



Girl I made sure this relaxer was going to be my best ever (see siggy pic) Cause I had to get that self blunt cut of mine perfect.  I went out that night, danced hard, sweated the whole nine, no poofing going on. MY pony was slick today (on top anyways), I was playing a little in the kitchen area, felt kinda spongey, I was like "Naaaah. Well maybe just a lil. Naaaaah it can't be no new growth. But didn't Kiya n dem get like....." **feels back of head** "Wait till we get home to unleash the satin pony" 

I told myself no pictures cause I must be losing my mind. And I wasn't going to get sucked in with this challenge just use it at my own pace, plus I didn't want to get disappointed if I never hit a goal.

I'll keep you all posted.

**exits to the sounds of the theme of the Twilight Zone**


----------



## LondonDiva

tt8 said:


> OK, *LondonDiva*, you said you are not "officially" joining the challenge but is it me or you are *unofficially officially efficiently* getting growth with the challenge products?
> (I put your name on the list as our honorary member)



OK Miss T T, you can add me as an honorary, I'm not putting any hair length pressures on myself, just going with the month by month flow.


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> *blink*
> 
> *blink*
> 
> Girl! You sure you ain't underprocess???
> 
> Nah, sis - I think that's growth, forREAL.  *Fabulous, ain't it?*



I see it, but I'm still skeptical. I'll watch that area next week and see what's up (or growing down)


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva said:


> I see it, but I'm still skeptical. I'll watch that area next week and see what's up (or growing down)



 That's actually the only reason I take pictures - to soothe the inner skeptic.


----------



## PittiPat

:trampolin  OOOooooooo LondonDiva .... I can't WAIT for my Mega-Tek to get here.   Yes, please keep us posted.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

LondonDiva said:


> I only relaxed on the 23rd March today is what 2nd April - 9 Days later
> 
> Can people clarify for me. *AM I :covereyes THINGS BECAUSE IT'S A LITTLE BUSH UNDER THIS FLAT IRONED DO RIGHT ABOUT NOW. THAT CAN'T BE 9 DAYS GROWTH CAN IT???*
> 
> *(Oh FYI I'm using Mega-Tek Rebuilder mixed with castor oil to combat the potential dryness from the product) I just apply every night and wear a loose tucked up pony every day at work.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Holy moley batman, that's newgrowth all right!   

Congrats girl!


----------



## LondonDiva

*OK 1 quick question before I go to bed.  For all of those that have the new growth, is yours noticeably softer than usual??*


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva said:


> *OK 1 quick question before I go to bed.  For all of those that have the new growth, is yours noticeably softer than usual??*



I don't really have 'new growth', but yeah, my roots are buttery soft. I usually take progress pictures with my hair pointing 'straight' up - I tried this time, and my hair sagged - it didn't flop over, so it's not that it's top heavy - it just sagged like the roots couldn't hold it all up.  Didn't even think of that til you mentioned it.....

ETA: I'm sitting here massaging my hair right. now.


----------



## leona2025

Hello Everyone,

I'm trying to grow my hair out and thicken it up. I have been using mane n tail for about 2 or 3 weeks and my hair is thicker and slightly longer. I relaxed Feb. 1 and I have about a 1.5 of new growth. I want to buy this, but I want to be absolutely sure it works. Can more people post about the new growth they are experiencing?


----------



## Soliel185

miss_cherokee said:


> Great minds think alike I see I do the same thing with all of my oils and stuff like that. I put almost everything except poos and conditioners in applicator bottles. I also put my Megatek in an applicator bottle, and to answer your question, no, it's not too thick or creamy. It works perfectly for me!!


 
Then that's what I will do -- I'll probably mix it with Jojoba or grapeseed oil o I don't have to worry about it clogging my scalp.

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

LondonDiva said:


> I only relaxed on the 23rd March today is what 2nd April  - 9 Days later
> 
> Can people clarify for me. *AM I  :covereyes THINGS BECAUSE IT'S A LITTLE BUSH UNDER THIS FLAT IRONED DO RIGHT ABOUT NOW. THAT CAN'T BE 9 DAYS GROWTH CAN IT???
> 
> (Oh FYI I'm using Mega-Tek Rebuilder mixed with castor oil to combat the potential dryness from the product) I just apply every night and wear a loose tucked up pony every day at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Greeeaaattt time of day!!  Goodness gracious girl, that's somethin serious there!  No honey, I don't think you're seeing things, I think that's some major newgrowth you got goin' on back there.  I'm so jealous of you right now.  How often are you applying it?  If you got that much newgrowth in just under 2 weeks, just imagine what 1 month will look like!!! Congrats on the success you're having so far and be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## tt8

Hi Leona,
Here are some of the results posted in previous threads with some of the challenge members and their results. The proof is in the pudding. Take a look throughout the thread under searches for Sareca, Dontspeakdefeat, jlove74, and Nice & Wavy to name a few besides the post listed that have had results thus far. HTH


JustKiya said:


> Okay, ya'll.
> 
> I'm a believer.
> 
> I've been growing hair for a little less than 2 years (I count May 2006 as the start, as I dyed my hair platinum blond - and I ended up cutting it all off, so I might as well have shaved my head), and I have roughly 6 inches of hair. Miserably, that means that my hair only grows about 1/4 inch a month - on average. I suspect it grows a little faster in the summer time, but it slows down a lot in the winter. Anyhow. 1/4 inch a month is the growth rate I was assuming I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started at barely a 1/4 inch below my nose. By the 15th, I was _almost _to my upper lip - maybe at the 1/3 of an inch mark. Today, though, I'm WELL at my lip crease (ignoring the two or three strands I was holding onto to hold the braid down) which would be the inch mark. That would mean that I grew 3/4 of an inch in a MONTH. Three. quarters. of. AN. INCH!!! *faint*
> 
> Thats three times normal, ya'll. And that's AVERAGED out normal, not summer normal, which is MUCH faster than the normal I'm working with right now (the weather hasn't shifted fully here yet).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly a believer. I don't know HOW it works - but - :bouncegre:bouncegre :bouncegre :bouncegre I'm SO sold. The only thing I shifted was that out of the last - 6 or 7 days before I took the last set of pics I've used it maybe 4 times, instead of previously, where I might have only used it twice every 7 days.
> 
> AND! We aren't even going to TALK about the amount of breakage I had this time. Hardly none. Nor - nor - are we going to talk about how EASY my hair was to detangle - EVEN though I actually wore a twist-out this weekend (which, I haven't done in months, because the last time I did - and much less SLEPT on it - I was nearly in tears at the end of my detangling session). I think I'm in
> 
> One thing I did notice - there seemed to be a wee bit more shedding. Not that I really MIND, as I'd rather a hair shed (natural death) vs. break (hair homicide), but I'm wondering if the increased growth rate is booting those hairs that were near the end of their life out a little early?
> Has anyone else noticed more shedding?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lil giddy, ya'll.





LondonDiva said:


> I only relaxed on the 23rd March today is what 2nd April  - 9 Days later
> 
> Can people clarify for me. *AM I  :covereyes THINGS BECAUSE IT'S A LITTLE BUSH UNDER THIS FLAT IRONED DO RIGHT ABOUT NOW. THAT CAN'T BE 9 DAYS GROWTH CAN IT???
> 
> (Oh FYI I'm using Mega-Tek Rebuilder mixed with castor oil to combat the potential dryness from the product) I just apply every night and wear a loose tucked up pony every day at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





leona2025 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to grow my hair out and thicken it up. I have been using mane n tail for about 2 or 3 weeks and my hair is thicker and slightly longer. I relaxed Feb. 1 and I have about a 1.5 of new growth. I want to buy this, but I want to be absolutely sure it works. Can more people post about the new growth they are experiencing?


----------



## LondonDiva

miss_cherokee said:


> Greeeaaattt time of day!! Goodness gracious girl, that's somethin serious there! No honey, I don't think you're seeing things, I think that's some major newgrowth you got goin' on back there. I'm so jealous of you right now. How often are you applying it? If you got that much newgrowth in just under 2 weeks, just imagine what 1 month will look like!!! Congrats on the success you're having so far and be sure to keep us posted.


 
Thanks (I'm still a lil skeptical even of my own progress)

I'm applying pretty much every day.


----------



## Prettypsych

bumping...




shakesha22 said:


> tt8,
> 
> please add me as well. I should receive my shipment of OCT on Wed. I will apply it to my scalp daily (dry or damp with Cathy Howse's dew). Wondering, though... Anyone else using Folligen? I'm using that now and will likely continue to apply it at night, while applying OCT in the morning.
> 
> Any thoughts??


----------



## mnemosyne

I just tried mixing a bit of castor oil in with the megatek and think I like it this way much better. The hair near my scalp doesn't get a little crisp and my scalp feels better than it normally does! I might use a lighter oil later.


----------



## sareca

LondonDiva said:


> Thanks* (I'm still a lil skeptical even of my own progress*)
> 
> I'm applying pretty much every day.



Same here.  Seems a little too good to be true sometimes.  

I'm about 3 weeks post relaxer and I have more than 1/2in of NG. It's probably closer to 3/4 but not quite an inch.


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:


> Same here.  Seems a little too good to be true sometimes.
> 
> I'm about 3 weeks post relaxer and I have more than 1/2in of NG. It's probably closer to 3/4 but not quite an inch.



I just got cornrow braids last saturday and I started using OCT immediately and I started seeing NG by the second day and I was saying to myself, no it can't be but I'm hoping it is true. I try to wet my hair and apply with massage every PM. My cornrow braids in the back seem to be growing much faster. I can't wait to take down my braids (end of the month) to see how much growth I got. I will also be using the Mega/Tek conditioner every other week with heat to condition my braids and hopefully to thicken up my hair. I say for $56 this stuff better work! I'm also praying that God bless my efforts. My hair grows at a snails pace even though I try to be consistent with my regime. I've decided to keep my hair in cornrow braids for about 1 year (taking them down every 4-6 weeks) and I hope and pray that I will one day achieve this goal like so many women on this forum have successfully achieved and that is long beautiful hair.


----------



## JustKiya

shakesha22 said:


> bumping...



I don't use Folligen, but I don't see any harm in combining the two.....


----------



## Prettypsych

JustKiya said:


> I don't use Folligen, but I don't see any harm in combining the two.....


 
yeah... I'm wondering if the folligen will increase the scalp's ability to absorb the OCT... I guess I'll find out!

With all the progress reported around here, I'm sooo excited about starting- I should get my shipment today!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

fancypants007 said:


> I just got cornrow braids last saturday and I started using OCT immediately and I started seeing NG by the second day and I was saying to myself, no it can't be but I'm hoping it is true. I try to wet my hair and apply with massage every PM. My cornrow braids in the back seem to be growing much faster. I can't wait to take down my braids (end of the month) to see how much growth I got. I will also be using the Mega/Tek conditioner every other week with heat to condition my braids and hopefully to thicken up my hair. I say for $56 this stuff better work! I'm also praying that God bless my efforts. My hair grows at a snails pace even though I try to be consistent with my regime. I've decided to keep my hair in cornrow braids for about 1 year (taking them down every 4-6 weeks) and *I hope and pray that I will one day achieve this goal like so many women on this forum have successfully achieved and that is long beautiful hair*.


 
You will!


----------



## AJamericanDiva

LondonDiva said:


> I only relaxed on the 23rd March today is what 2nd April  - 9 Days later
> 
> Can people clarify for me. *AM I  :covereyes THINGS BECAUSE IT'S A LITTLE BUSH UNDER THIS FLAT IRONED DO RIGHT ABOUT NOW. THAT CAN'T BE 9 DAYS GROWTH CAN IT???
> 
> (Oh FYI I'm using Mega-Tek Rebuilder mixed with castor oil to combat the potential dryness from the product) I just apply every night and wear a loose tucked up pony every day at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LondonDiva, gimme a link nuh? I'll be in London on Monday! I definitely think it's growing. Seeing is definitely believing!!!!


----------



## esoterica

I applied Mega-Tek for the first time tonight.


----------



## AJamericanDiva

Did anyone notice that the price of the Megatek on the Stagecoach West website (equineusaonline.com) is now $23.99??? Wowzer! That was quick! It ain't take 'em long at all.  Free shipping, yeah, I know.. but it's also taxed seeing how I'm in NY. Booooo!


----------



## mnemosyne

AJamericanDiva said:


> Did anyone notice that the price of the Megatek on the Stagecoach West website (equineusaonline.com) is now $23.99??? Wowzer! That was quick! It ain't take 'em long at all.  Free shipping, yeah, I know.. but it's also taxed seeing how I'm in NY. Booooo!




I KNEW I should have ordered more than one. =(


----------



## LondonDiva

You guys are lucky we pay close to that in pounds so that would be $45 for the megatek from the UK site.


----------



## esoterica

LondonDiva said:


> You guys are lucky we pay close to that in pounds so that would be $45 for the megatek from the UK site.


yeah, i paid £21 for mine in total. it's on ebay too.


----------



## Prettypsych

Ok- it's here- and it smells so good!!! Is it me or is this the best smelling aid around! I'm starting tonight!  

My siggy is my starting pict...


----------



## esoterica

MTek is like coconuts. I love it.


----------



## JustKiya

Oohwee, I'm so glad I got 3 bottles at the cheaper price....I should be set for a while..... 

And yes, I LOVE how it smells - it's the only really good smelling growth aid - though, Sweet Success oil smelled nice too....it was just a very herby nice.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

JustKiya said:


> Oohwee, I'm so glad I got 3 bottles at the cheaper price....I should be set for a while.....
> 
> And yes, I LOVE how it smells - it's the only really good smelling growth aid - though, Sweet Success oil smelled nice too....it was just a very herby nice.


 
 Girl, what did I say...glad we ordered those bottles on Tuesday.  

They must have searched  did some  comparisons and determined "all these new customer aint got no "...there's a new market for this stuff...yee - haw


----------



## JustKiya

It~Can~Grow said:


> Girl, what did I say...glad we ordered those bottles on Tuesday.
> 
> They must have searched  did some  comparisons and determined "all these new customer aint got no "...there's a new market for this stuff...yee - haw



 I love your smilie stories!!!!


----------



## CocoGlow

LOL..I'm so mad they increased the price on Stagecoast West! I payed $18.99 last time...now if I want more, I'll have to pay $23.99.....crazy...

Oh well..I think this bottle should last a long time anyway...but maybe I should buy some more before they increase the price again.... Who knows they may actually discontinue it one day and just sell OCT for more money being that you get similar results!!!

I guess I should stock up now


----------



## Ms.Honey

If enough of you ladies protest they'll lower it. Tell them if they don't you'll buy it elsewhere. They'll see that $18.99 is much better than $0


----------



## It~Can~Grow

JustKiya said:


> I love your smilie stories!!!!


 
That's my grandmother in me  She could never say 1 + 1 = 2.  It was ALWAYS a story 'why' 1 was 1, and because it was so unique it had the ability to create 2...

 oopss...see there I go again


----------



## CocoGlow

This is weird..

Ok I'm not relaxed but I feel like I've got *newgrowth* LOL..

It's like a more dense texture of cotton napps coming in -- even more dense & cottony than my regular cNapps!!! It's like these weird ripples that feels slightly different than my texture and much more dense.....

I'm putting in twists right now and the roots keep trying to puff out..it's like I have to twists tighter at the root!!!

IF all of this is newgrowth --then I must have at least 1/2 inch and I've only been using Mega-Tek for 2 weeks....I don't want to get myself all excited yet but this is just bananas!!!


----------



## CocoGlow

ooh and I must add that my nails are hard as a rock!!!

My nails have always been thin & fragile...runs in the family...we all must be deficient in some vitamin LOL..

But anyway, I just noticed today that they are super hard & strong...I guess from massaging the Mega-Tek in my scalp all the time--they did state that that is one of the fringe benefits of using the product!!!!


----------



## january noir

I am ecstatic for all you ladies with the hair growth but I cane back to talk about noticeable lack of shed hair!

I normally have hair all over the house; my bathroom where I do my hair is the worse.  I know that hair still sheds whether or not you see it, but I have not seen a bit of hair on the bathroom floor this week.  This is almost my 3rd full week of using Ovations.   *I am amazed!*

I am dying to get my touch-up!  I pray that between the carrot juice, vinegar health drinks, vitamins and now Ovations Cell Therapy, I can have full, lush hair again like many of the ladies on LHCF.  Lord knows these past two years have been a struggle!

OK, when did this company start making this Ovations line of product?  They should be in TIME Magazine or something!  How come no one told us about this before?!


----------



## JustKiya

Grow'head, girl! :lol


----------



## leona2025

Okay ladies I'm about to crack and buy this. I just have one question. Are you guys sure your hair is just reverting. The amount of growth is so AMAZING.


----------



## JustKiya

leona2025 said:


> Okay ladies I'm about to crack and buy this. I just have one question. Are you guys sure your hair is just reverting. The amount of growth is so AMAZING.



Personally, I don't have anything TO revert.  Yeah, it's kinda unbelievable, but I'm STILL sitting here Mega'sagging my head.


----------



## AbbyGail

I ordered the Mega-tek coat rebuilder instead of the Mega tek cell rebuilder.  Based on the ingredient list for ovation, the coat rebuilder and ovation are identical.  It came in a 2 oz container.  Has anyone used the coat rebuilder instead of the cell rebuilder?


----------



## Jetblackhair

This is a post I found at eopinions.com (I think it's from 2002)

Full Review *Introduction* 

Mega-Tek Cell Rebuilder is a hair product created by EQyss. It was originally designed for humans as a hair cell regenerator for hair that had been damaged by perm, chemicals, or heat. Currently, it is marketed for pets and horses, but when EQyss increased some of the ingredients to better penetrate thick horse hair . . . VOILA! Hair growth benefits were noticed for humans as well. 

*How Did I Discover the EQyss Line of Products?* 

I was blessed during my growing up years with having a beautiful horse named J'aboom; half Arabian and half Shetland Pony! I lived in the suburbs, but my maternal grandparents had some land just outside the city limits, and kept J'aboom and Y'lita my mother's horse on their acreage. 

I became familiar with the superior line of EQyss products by noticing that my grandparents asked for them by name at the feed store, and loved the scent and bright blue color of the Premier Horse Shampoo, along with the wonderful scent of the Avocado Mist spray that served as a coat "finisher" of sorts. In fact, my grandmother not only used the shampoo on her own beautiful long hair, but the Avocado Mist Spray as well! 

When cancer hit my grandmother and chemotherapy treatments left her balding and her long hair would come out in clumps, she would just smile and refer to her "miracle" treatment that would grow her hair back quickly in no time at all. 

What was that miracle treatment? It was simply EQyss Mega-Tek Cell Rebuilder. When J'aboom would get a hot spot or rub off part of his coat on the fence or side of the rustic wooden barn, grandpa would apply this Eqyss treatment and hair would rapidly sprout in and fill in the bald spot! 

*An Exclusive Interview with Don Van, CEO of EQyss!* 

One of my favorite websites used to be www.longhairlovers.com. (Recently they went to a "membership" program that requires a $30 yearly investment, and I couldn't afford it.) I still have access to many of the articles and public discussion, and here is a brief segment from an exclusive interview that Mr. Don Van, CEO of EQyss gave www.longhairlovers.com. Enjoy! You should notice that EQyss Mega-Tek Cell Rebuilder is strong enough for a horse . . . but was MADE for a woman. 
___________________________________________________________ 

*"Q: Don, why was Mega-Tek Cell Rebuilder originally created? *

A: It was originally designed to regenerate hair that had been burned by chemicals when women used color treatments or had damage from perms. 

*Q: What is Mega-Tek Rebuilder, and what makes it so special?* 

A: Cell Rebuilder and Rebuilder are the same product. It is the only product we know of that makes hair 30% stronger so less breaks off and falls out. It also makes it grow back up to 50% faster. The hair also becomes thicker and fuller. 

*Q: What is the best way to use the Rebuilder? Leave it in, rinse it out, leave it on for how long, then rinse out, etc.? I know that it is currently designed for horses, and not for humans, so the results will be different, but please answer the questions with the knowledge you have and for the source, such as horses.* 

A: First, start off by washing your hair with our Premier Shampoo, because it is the only shampoo that does not coat the hair with wax, silicone or petroleum by-products. Other products work, just not as good because they coat the hair. After washing, use Mega-Tek like a conditioner. Leave it on for about 5 minutes and then rinse it out. This is how it should be used for all animals and humans. 

*Q: Is the Rebuilder a vegan product? Are the ingredients from animal sources or vegan sources?* 

A: We do not use any animal by products. All EQyss products are manufactured cruelty-free and environmentally friendly. All our products carry a 100% satisfaction guarantee." 

more can be found...http://www.epinions.com/content_68431810180


----------



## PittiPat

sebring26 said:


> *I ordered the Mega-tek coat rebuilder instead of the Mega tek cell rebuilder. *Based on the ingredient list for ovation, the coat rebuilder and ovation are identical. It came in a 2 oz container. Has anyone used the coat rebuilder instead of the cell rebuilder?


 
 Now I'm wondering which one I actually ordered. The Mega-Tek link is no longer working for me....drats!!


----------



## It~Can~Grow

PittiPat said:


> Now I'm wondering which one I actually ordered. The Mega-Tek link is no longer working for me....drats!!


 
If you ordered from Stagecoach, the reason it's not working is because they reformatted the site slightly so they could charge more for the 'rebuilder'. 

Seriously, when I used my bookmarked link it didn't work - had to go to the root directory and click back through...

Or, you could put eqyss in the search and it'll get you back there.  However, here's another place:

Saddle Uptack
Price 22.25
Tax 1.56
total 23.81
https://www.saddleuptack.com/cgi-bin/webcat.pl

Don't try and hold my wallet hostage...I'll find a way to free it


----------



## It~Can~Grow

I know this is a horse, but it does give you true confidence in the rapidness in which this product works:


----------



## tt8

*HEY MEGA-TEK LADIES...*
Thanks toIt~Can~GrowI have updated the list of Mega-Tek suppliers on the sign-in page. Due to the price change at Stage Coach we have listed other companies and their comparable prices. If you would like to order from a different place in the future please refer to these listings.

(please PM me if you find any others you think we should mention, Thanks)


----------



## Prettypsych

I got the itchies- I got the itchies. tr-la-la-la-la


My leg is intching, too. Do you thing Ovation is growing hair there, too?!


----------



## tt8

JustKiya said:


> I used the SAA I got from Lotioncrafters.....
> 
> 
> 
> I know you asked Sareca, but I think the difference might have been how I mixed it - I mixed the oils and SAA together first, so that 'suspended' the liquid a little, and then slowly added the Mega-Tek to it, so that it creamed up really nicely. I still have to stir the oil back into it sometimes, but it stays creamy.



Girl, the next thread is gonna be Mega-Tek recipes! Thank you so much for explaining JustKiya. The proof is in the pudding with your results. Now we have another way to get great results with this.  

(I am gonna bump messages from time to time so newbies can see)


----------



## FunkyDiva

Do one actually work better than the other? OCT vs. Mega-tek. I am waiting on my OCT to arrive but I'm feeling like I should have saved $30 and bought the Mega-tek.

I may send it back, get a refund, then order Mega-tek


----------



## Nice & Wavy

leona2025 said:


> Okay ladies I'm about to crack and buy this. I just have one question. Are you guys sure your hair is just reverting. The amount of growth is so AMAZING.



I'm natural...so I don't revert


----------



## gymfreak336

I don't have any growth yet


----------



## Soliel185

The "cell" rebuilder and ""coat" rebuilder are the same thing as far as I can tell. I checked all the links, and while they all showed the same product bottle, some referred to it as simply " rebuilder" and other referred to it as " cell rebuilder"


----------



## JustKiya

gymfreak336 said:


> I don't have any growth yet



 Hrrm.....that sucks!! How long have you been using it, now?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I found it for $21.99 ya'll...


----------



## RZILYNT

Nice & Wavy said:


> I found it for $21.99 ya'll...


 
Please share where? or are you gonna hold back...you know we will probably all storm over there and they will jack up their prices too... I ain't mad if you ain't tellin' 

RZ~


----------



## Nice & Wavy

RZILYNT said:


> Please share where? or are you gonna hold back...you know we will probably all storm over there and they will jack up their prices too... I ain't mad if you ain't tellin'
> 
> RZ~



Of course I'm gonna share...I just want to tease ya'll for a little while

ETA: I had to order mine first before I tell ya'll...yes, I'm selfish...LOL


----------



## Nice & Wavy

prissygirl114 said:


> Do one actually work better than the other? OCT vs. Mega-tek. I am waiting on my OCT to arrive but I'm feeling like I should have saved $30 and bought the Mega-tek.
> 
> I may send it back, get a refund, then order Mega-tek



No, no, no...use the OCT, it is wonderful!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Nice & Wavy said:


> Of course I'm gonna share...I just want to tease ya'll for a little while
> 
> *ETA: I had to order mine first before I tell ya'll...yes, I'm selfish...LOL*


 
   OMG that is too funny!!!!  Classic!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

kels823 said:


> OMG that is too funny!!!!  Classic!!



I know, right?

Ok, the the lady said that they only have a few bottles left right now, and that they get new orders every week.  If I give you all the info, ya'll are going to rampage that website, and she is going to be overwhelmed......

















So what

Ok, here is the website:

http://www.pelham-saddlery.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?

Type in the search box "MegaTek Rebuilder" (just like that) and the page will come up!

Happy Hair Growing


----------



## FunkyDiva

Nice & Wavy said:


> No, no, no...use the OCT, it is wonderful!


 
Ok, I really started to have buyers remorse


----------



## JustKiya

prissygirl114 said:


> Ok, I really started to have buyers remorse



Don't! I'm sorta kinda kicking around the thought of getting some OCT, myself. .... despite the fact that I don't use shampoo, and I'm weaning myself off of conditioner, and I don't wear my hair out often enough to really _need _a leave-in......  It's just a bad case of PJitis....


----------



## RZILYNT

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Ok, the the lady said that they only have a few bottles left right now, and that they get new orders every week. If I give you all the info, ya'll are going to rampage that website, and she is going to be overwhelmed......
> 
> 
> 
> Got it Booked Marked!
> 
> RZ~


----------



## Prettypsych

RZILYNT said:


> Nice & Wavy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, the the lady said that they only have a few bottles left right now, and that they get new orders every week. If I give you all the info, ya'll are going to rampage that website, and she is going to be overwhelmed......*
> *RZ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok- yall are talking about MT, right. I'm getting nervous about an OCT shortage and I don't want to have to drop 5 c-notes on extra bottles because of LHCF-induced hysteria!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JustKiya

shakesha22 said:


> Ok- yall are talking about MT, right. I'm getting nervous about an OCT shortage and I don't want to have to drop 5 c-notes on extra bottles because of LHCF-induced hysteria!!



 Yeah, just the MT. I think the only place you can get the OCT from is the Ovation website...


----------



## Empress Yahudah

*Ladies that use Mega Tek or other Eqyss products*..
You can also get them at ur local pet supply store that sells horse products. I know some Petco or Petsmart have them (only if they sell horese products not all of them do)

Also any store that sells horse products. I have been getting my Mega Tek and other Eqyss products from Farmers and Planters store for a year now(I wish I knew then to just apply Mega Tek to the scalp for hair growth). 
They didint have Mega Tek there when I first went but sold other Eqyss products so I asked that they order Mega Tek for me and keep it in stock and they did.   That way u don't have to pay shipping

ETA:  I think after 8 or 12weeks of OCT Im going to start using my Mega Tek on my scalp like I do the OCT for 8 or 12weeks to see if there is a difference in growth 
Im 6 weeks in and can barely make it 8 weeks for my retouch but Im holding on. Im loving this dilemma tho...lol


----------



## gymfreak336

JustKiya said:


> Hrrm.....that sucks!! How long have you been using it, now?



3 weeks off and on


----------



## JustKiya

gymfreak336 said:


> 3 weeks off and on



 How off/how on?? You saw how it was for me, when I was using it just one or two times a week - not so impressive - but once I jumped it up to almost daily, the growth really took off. I really think how often you use it makes a difference in how fast the growth happens. 

I wish the dude who owned that horse made a note of how many times a day he used it. 

And has anyone else been checking out the Emu Oil threads that are popping up?  I'm kinda considering of getting a little, just to mix with the MT.


----------



## gymfreak336

JustKiya said:


> How off/how on?? You saw how it was for me, when I was using it just one or two times a week - not so impressive - but once I jumped it up to almost daily, the growth really took off. I really think how often you use it makes a difference in how fast the growth happens.
> 
> I wish the dude who owned that horse made a note of how many times a day he used it.
> 
> And has anyone else been checking out the Emu Oil threads that are popping up?  I'm kinda considering of getting a little, just to mix with the MT.



For the first week, I only put it on like once. The second week I put it on maybe 2-3 times. It makes my head itch so bad that I usually have to wash the next day or the following day. I got my hair done on wednesday and I haven't put it on since BUT my scalp is still itching from it


----------



## JustKiya

gymfreak336 said:


> For the first week, I only put it on like once. The second week I put it on maybe 2-3 times. It makes my head itch so bad that I usually have to wash the next day or the following day. I got my hair done on wednesday and I haven't put it on since BUT my scalp is still itching from it



Ahhh, okay. Have you tried mixing it with a little oil? Didn't some ladies say that eased the itchies? Though, I would be kinda concerned that it might be irritating your scalp if the itching is THAT bad.  I itch/have wriggly scalp for only a couple of minutes after I put it on, then it settles down. 

Hopefully, the itching is a sign of growth, though!


----------



## brittanynic16

leona2025 said:


> Okay ladies I'm about to crack and buy this. I just have one question. Are you guys sure your hair is just reverting. The amount of growth is so AMAZING.


 

At first I thought it was making my hair revert but then I realized that it was new growth. This stuff is great. 

I use it daily but I have never experience the ichies.


----------



## Jetblackhair

JustKiya said:


> How off/how on?? You saw how it was for me, when I was using it just one or two times a week - not so impressive - but once I jumped it up to almost daily, the growth really took off. I really think how often you use it makes a difference in how fast the growth happens.
> 
> I wish the dude who owned that horse made a note of how many times a day he used it.
> 
> *And has anyone else been checking out the Emu Oil threads that are popping up?  I'm kinda considering of getting a little, just to mix with the MT. *




That's funny, I have Emu Oil too and I was trying to figure out how I could use it.  Mega-Tek one day, Emu the next? But mixing it with Mega-Tek sounds good too.


----------



## brittanynic16

I just wanted to post my results. 

These are picture of an area in the back of my hair that broke off very badly.

The first picture was a week before I started the Ovation.

The second picture is after using the Ovation for 4 weeks. 

I'll post my whole head in June.


----------



## gymfreak336

JustKiya said:


> Ahhh, okay. Have you tried mixing it with a little oil? Didn't some ladies say that eased the itchies? Though, I would be kinda concerned that it might be irritating your scalp if the itching is THAT bad.  I itch/have wriggly scalp for only a couple of minutes after I put it on, then it settles down.
> 
> Hopefully, the itching is a sign of growth, though!



I put some oil on afterwards and it helps. It has gotten better overall but I still feel all creepy crawly. I am hoping its a sign of growth too. The only thing I notice is a little more shed hair.


----------



## mnemosyne

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Ok, the the lady said that they only have a few bottles left right now, and that they get new orders every week.  If I give you all the info, ya'll are going to rampage that website, and she is going to be overwhelmed......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what
> 
> Ok, here is the website:
> 
> http://www.pelham-saddlery.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?
> 
> Type in the search box "MegaTek Rebuilder" (just like that) and the page will come up!
> 
> Happy Hair Growing



Nice! Please note that currently, even with the NY Tax stagecoach will come out a little cheaper at like 25.96 instead of the 28.94 that is the total for one here plus shipping!

If stagecoach raises their prices again this will be the definite bargain.


----------



## Jetblackhair

I contacted Stagecoach and asked them why the price of MT was raised and here is the reply:

Unfortunatley we have had major price increases to a lot of products as of Jan 1, 2008.  We have held off increasing prices due to the fact that we were in the process of building a new site.     
Thank You, 
Tricia Campese 
The Stagecoach West 
1-800-648-1121 
www.stagecoachwest.com 
[email protected]


----------



## CocoGlow

mnemosyne said:


> Nice! Please note that currently, even with the NY Tax stagecoach will come out a little cheaper at like 25.96 instead of the 28.94 that is the total for one here plus shipping!
> 
> If stagecoach raises their prices again this will be the definite bargain.


 

True..I'll stick w/ StagecoastWest for NOW even though I live in NY, but for those who live outside of NY, Stagecoast is STILL the best deal for NOW b/c there is NO tax or shipping charge..hopefully they won't increase the price again or start charging shipping......


----------



## lane

brittanynic16 said:


> I just wanted to post my results.
> 
> These are picture of an area in the back of my hair that broke off very badly.
> 
> The first picture was a week before I started the Ovation.
> 
> The second picture is after using the Ovation for 4 weeks.
> 
> I'll post my whole head in June.






Your growth is amazing!


----------



## brittanynic16

lane said:


> Your growth is amazing!


 
Thanks. I was really surprised too. It is hard for me to tell all over but I can really see a different it this area.


----------



## JustKiya

brittanynic16 said:


> I just wanted to post my results.
> 
> These are picture of an area in the back of my hair that broke off very badly.
> 
> The first picture was a week before I started the Ovation.
> 
> The second picture is after using the Ovation for 4 weeks.
> 
> I'll post my whole head in June.



  Nice!!! Definitely longer and MUCH thicker - very impressive!! How often are you using it? 



gymfreak336 said:


> I put some oil on afterwards and it helps. It has gotten better overall but I still feel all creepy crawly. I am hoping its a sign of growth too. The only thing I notice is a little more shed hair.



OOoh, good good!! I think (cuz I've seen more shed hair too) that it's encouraging the follicles to produce faster, and therefore the hairs that were about to shed are shedding faster - the next thing should be more thickness at the roots....  



Jetblackhair said:


> I contacted Stagecoach and asked them why the price of MT was raised and here is the reply:
> 
> Unfortunatley we have had major price increases to a lot of products as of Jan 1, 2008.  We have held off increasing prices due to the fact that we were in the process of building a new site.
> Thank You,
> Tricia Campese
> The Stagecoach West
> 1-800-648-1121
> www.stagecoachwest.com
> [email protected]



Interesting, interesting. Did anyone notice the site change?  Not that I can knock her - gods knows just with the price of oil going up, the price of EVERYTHING has to go up - the timing is just - amusing. And suspicious.


----------



## gymfreak336

JustKiya said:


> :bouncy :bouncy Nice!!! Definitely longer and MUCH thicker - very impressive!! How often are you using it?
> 
> 
> 
> OOoh, good good!! I think (cuz I've seen more shed hair too) that it's encouraging the follicles to produce faster, and therefore the hairs that were about to shed are shedding faster - the next thing should be more thickness at the roots....
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, interesting. Did anyone notice the site change?  Not that I can knock her - gods knows just with the price of oil going up, the price of EVERYTHING has to go up - the timing is just - amusing. And suspicious.




Thanks Kiya! *pumps fist in the air* Keep Hope Alive!


----------



## brittanynic16

JustKiya said:


> Nice!!! Definitely longer and MUCH thicker - very impressive!! How often are you using it?


 
Thanks. I use the OCT daily on dry hair.


----------



## brittanynic16

JustKiya said:


> OOoh, good good!! I think (cuz I've seen more shed hair too) that it's encouraging the follicles to produce faster, and therefore the hairs that were about to shed are shedding faster - the next thing should be more thickness at the roots....


 
I noticed a lot more shedding in the first 2 weeks. Now, it's pretty normal.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

Great results brittanynic


brittanynic16 said:


>


----------



## unique4lyfe33

i knew i shouldnt have came in here  (pj in training  lol.) with all the good results i think i will try mega tex. i probably will order it next week!


----------



## unique4lyfe33

while doin some research on mega tex i found this website that is given away a free mega tex moisturizing spray when you buy mega tex rebuilder here is the think to the site. 

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?PGGUID=30e07c60-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## tt8

:2cool:
CONGRATULATIONS BRITTANYNIC16!!! GROW GIRL


----------



## tt8

tt8 said:


> * *I MIGHT HAVE MISSED SOME OF YOU THAT ARE NEW TO THE CHALLENGE. PLEASE CHECK THE LIST TO SEE IF YOUR NAME IS LISTED. IF NOT, PLEASE PM SO I CAN ADD IT!!!!*
> THANKS tt8



BUMPING!!!!!!


----------



## leona2025

Ladies I found it for 14.79. I don't know if it's the same one you're using, but here is the link: http://www.sheridancreektack.com/pr...pplementsMedical/item/EqyssCoatRebuilder.html


----------



## nycutiepie

I just ordered the Ovations Cell Therapy today for $56.  I hope it works.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

leona2025 said:


> Ladies I found it for 14.79. I don't know if it's the same one you're using, but here is the link: http://www.sheridancreektack.com/pr...pplementsMedical/item/EqyssCoatRebuilder.html


 
I believe the formula is a little different.  However, if you find that you want to use, you can get it for 7.49 at:
http://www.petedge.com/EQyss-Mega-Tek-Coat-Rebuilder-EQ10716.pro


----------



## JustKiya

leona2025 said:


> Ladies I found it for 14.79. I don't know if it's the same one you're using, but here is the link: http://www.sheridancreektack.com/pr...pplementsMedical/item/EqyssCoatRebuilder.html



Interesting. It says that it comes in the 2oz or 16oz size, but it's got two strikes against it - 1) it doesn't tell you what size you are ordering (14.79 for the 16oz is a steal, but for the 2oz it's a ripoff), and 2) it doesn't list the ingredients.... 

I think I would talk to someone there before ordering them to clear those up.... let us know!


----------



## brittanynic16

tt8 said:


> :2cool:
> CONGRATULATIONS BRITTANYNIC16!!! GROW GIRL


 

Hehe...thanks


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Brittany...that is awesome!  You can really see the difference in one month.

Keep up the great work.  Don't give up!


----------



## Ummalhadiqah

Is it ok to use the Ovation on dry hair? Has anyone experienced good results using it without having to wet your scalp.  I know Sareca said something about this before but I can remember and I couldnt find it in this thread.  

Also, is everyone washing it out before re-applying it a second or third time?


----------



## sareca

Ladies don't forget to rub the excess (or whatever is left on your hands) on your eyebrows. Mine were starting to thin out again but no more. 

Don't get any in your eyes and don't use it on your eye lashes. That just sounds wrong.


----------



## AbbyGail

JustKiya said:


> Interesting. It says that it comes in the 2oz or 16oz size, but it's got two strikes against it - 1) it doesn't tell you what size you are ordering (14.79 for the 16oz is a steal, but for the 2oz it's a ripoff), and 2) it doesn't list the ingredients....
> 
> I think I would talk to someone there before ordering them to clear those up.... let us know!



This is the product that I ordered from another company.  It has the same ingredients as ovation.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

tt8 said:


> *Hey Girls!!*
> We are about to enter our *second month of the challenge*. So far we have *47 pledges* in our challenge. I am so excited about the progress that some of you have reported already. Keep up the good work! Its a testimony that even the girls who are just beginning or came after the start can definitely catch up and show growth in less than the recommended 45-60 days. *You guys are doing an excellent job*. *Try to up your game and take notes from the fellow success stories* so we can all be greatful and satisfied by our results at the end of the challenge and hopefully make a life change:crossfingers:.
> 
> * Ovación,*
> *tt8*
> 
> *ps... make sure you take/post beginning pix!!!*


Oh my.....This looks really interesting.  *off to investigate*


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

sareca said:


> Ladies don't forget to rub the excess (or whatever is left on your hands) on your eyebrows. Mine were starting to thin out again but no more.
> 
> Don't get any in your eyes and don't use it on your eye lashes. That just sounds wrong.


Now Sareca, don't be startin no more raves up in here about eyebrows and lashes and stuff  How often are you applying the OCT on your brows?

Also, congratulations Brittany!!  You're really making progress


----------



## JustKiya

Ummalhadiqah said:


> Also, is everyone washing it out before re-applying it a second or third time?



I'm not washing it out before reapplying - I'm not even rinsing it. I'm about to wash it today, and I've used it - Tues, Wed, Thur and Fri..... so, four times, without washing. Only last night did my hair start to feel a little 'built up' - but a lil ayurvedics will take care of that nicely!! 




sareca said:


> Ladies don't forget to rub the excess (or whatever is left on your hands) on your eyebrows. Mine were starting to thin out again but no more.
> 
> Don't get any in your eyes and don't use it on your eye lashes. That just sounds wrong.



I was for SURE thinking of doing this - I'm rubbing it into my fingernails already, and I was eyeing my eyebrows - with the lashes I'm getting (SAA is the _sure shot_!) my eyebrows were starting to feel real left out. 

Thanks, Sareca!


----------



## LondonDiva

Bumping....

Any more progress stories.  i thought there'd be a lot more especially as

(a) this thread is looooooooooong
(b) there are a lot of women on either product
(c) the growth from this thing is *quick* to report and seems to kick in fast.

C'mon ladies don't be shy 

*JustKiya is that front piece of hair down to your foot yet?*


----------



## sareca

miss_cherokee said:


> *Now Sareca, don't be startin no more raves up in here about eyebrows and lashes and stuff*  How often are you applying the OCT on your brows?
> 
> Also, congratulations Brittany!!  You're really making progress



yes, ma'am  :blush3:

I do it every other day. I don't wanna grow a unibrow.  I just started about a week ago, but I can already see a difference.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LondonDiva said:


> Bumping....
> 
> Any more progress stories.  i thought there'd be a lot more especially as
> 
> (a) this thread is looooooooooong
> (b) there are a lot of women on either product
> (c) the growth from this thing is *quick* to report and seems to kick in fast.
> 
> C'mon ladies don't be shy
> 
> *JustKiya is that front piece of hair down to your foot yet?*



I don't want to keep showing progress pics because then I will feel like I'm not seeing what I need to see because I keep peeking, so to speak.

I can say that my hair is alot thicker than before.  Since I'm natural, I can't say how much it has grown, until I straighten it, and that won't be for little while.

Also, it does work really fast.  I love it and I'm about to order the larger size of the OCT.


----------



## growinglong777

Okay, I broke down and ordered the OCT.  I should have it this week.
I need to stay out of these threads, it is costing me a fortune.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

growinglong777 said:


> Okay, I broke down and ordered the OCT.  I should have it this week.
> I need to stay out of these threads, it is costing me a fortune.



Your hair has grown sooooooooooo much in the last year!

It looks beautiful in your siggy too!

Get your grow on, girl!


----------



## growinglong777

Thanks NICE and WAVY! I am hoping this OCT will help me to get to MBL!​


----------



## sareca

growinglong777 said:


> Okay, I broke down and ordered the OCT.  I should have it this week.
> I need to stay out of these threads, it is costing me a fortune.



I love the term "broke down."


----------



## growinglong777

It is my southern slang coming out Sareca, don't you just love it????


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva said:


> C'mon ladies don't be shy
> 
> *JustKiya is that front piece of hair down to your foot yet?*



 I don't know!! I keep my hair is twists for two week spans, so it's harder for me to see any change in growth. I'm trying to commit to taking monthly pictures now, instead of the every two week ones. I've been using the MT almost daily though - I'm hoping it'll be down to my chin by the end of the month.  

I'm DEFINITELY seeing less shedding and a LOT less breakage though - so even if the ramped up growth slows down, anything that helps me retain is a VERY good thing in my book.


----------



## fancypants007

JustKiya said:


> I'm not washing it out before reapplying - I'm not even rinsing it. I'm about to wash it today, and I've used it - Tues, Wed, Thur and Fri..... so, four times, without washing. Only last night did my hair start to feel a little 'built up' - but a lil ayurvedics will take care of that nicely!!
> 
> I was for SURE thinking of doing this - I'm rubbing it into my fingernails already, and I was eyeing my eyebrows - with the lashes I'm getting (SAA is the _sure shot_!) my eyebrows were starting to feel real left out.
> 
> Thanks, Sareca!



Are you getting obvious growth because you're applying on dry hair? The instructions say to put on after washing/rinsing hair. I want to know because I'm keeping my hair in cornroll braids and they don't last that long to begin with, and i'm in my second week and they are already starting to look tacky. I want to maximize my growth which is why I have been wetting my hair everyday and applying the OCT. If I can get the same growth by putting it on my hair while it is dry, I will start doing that and then wash with my indian powders (powder grits strained) and then apply to my cornroll braids.
How is everyone else applying the OCT. On dry or wet hair.


----------



## JustKiya

fancypants007 said:


> Are you getting obvious growth because you're applying on dry hair? The instructions say to put on after washing/rinsing hair. I want to know because I'm keeping my hair in cornroll braids and they don't last that long to begin with, and i'm in my second week and they are already starting to look tacky. I want to maximize my growth which is why I have been wetting my hair everyday and applying the OCT. If I can get the same growth by putting it on my hair while it is dry, I will start doing that and then wash with my indian powders (powder grits strained) and then apply to my cornroll braids.
> How is everyone else applying the OCT. On dry or wet hair.



I'm applying on dry hair. I wear two strand twists for two weeks, and getting them wet more often would insure that I would look a HOT mess by day 8.  So, it's on dry hair most of the week, wet hair once a week. I know some of the ladies 'mist' their scalp to get it moist rather than getting their whole head wet.


----------



## sareca

JustKiya said:


> I'm applying on dry hair. I wear two strand twists for two weeks, and getting them wet more often would insure that I would look a HOT mess by day 8.  So, it's on dry hair most of the week, wet hair once a week. I know some of the ladies 'mist' their scalp to get it moist rather than getting their whole head wet.



I mist mine most days. I find it easier to distribute and that I use less product when my hair is damp.


----------



## Prettypsych

JustKiya said:


> *I'm applying on dry hair. I wear two strand twists *for two weeks, and getting them wet more often would insure that I would look a HOT mess by day 8.  *So, it's on dry hair most of the week, wet hair once a week. *I know some of the ladies 'mist' their scalp to get it moist rather than getting their whole head wet.


 
I have the same exact regimen. Except my two strand twists don't last as long because the product makes my hair so soft/loose, my twists are not as tight after using. I was misting with Cathy Howse's dew before putting it on, but this week I'm doing it dry with an application to wet hair when I wash 1x/week.

I think I may be overusing though, b/c sometimes I get white residue or build-up that I have to rub or oil. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## MrsQueeny

I have been trying to avoid this thread. But um so stagecoach doesn't charge for shipping the Mega-Tek?  A "friend" wants to know so she can get the best deal.   TIA Q


----------



## JustKiya

shakesha22 said:


> I have the same exact regimen. Except my two strand twists don't last as long because the product makes *my hair so soft/loose, my twist are not as tight after using*. I was misting with Cathy Howse's dew before putting it on, but this week I'm doing it dry with an application to wet hair when I wash 1x/week.
> 
> I think I may be overusing though, b/c sometimes I get white residue or build-up that I have to rub or oil. Anybody else have this problem?



YES, exactly to the bolded!! I usually wear my TST's in a flattwisted 'updo', so I only have to deal with them coming loose when I take the updo down to apply the MT - I usually end up retwisting half my head, esp. when it's dry! 
I haven't noticed any residue - so yeah, you might be a little heavy-handed....


----------



## JustKiya

Queeny20 said:


> I have been trying to avoid this thread. But um so stagecoach doesn't charge for shipping the Mega-Tek?  A "friend" wants to know so she can get the best deal.   TIA Q



 No, they don't charge for shipping - tell your 'friend' to scoop some up....


----------



## sareca

Ummalhadiqah said:


> Is it ok to use the Ovation on dry hair? Has anyone experienced good results using it without having to wet your scalp.  *I know Sareca said something about this before but I can remember and I couldnt find it in this thread.  *
> 
> Also, is everyone washing it out before re-applying it a second or third time?



I said it in the thread I started.  Now-a-days a spray my hair first, but I didn't have an "issues" with using it on a dry scalp.  I switched to damp because it's easier to distribute it when there's a little water involved.


----------



## MrsQueeny

JustKiya said:


> No, they don't charge for shipping - tell your 'friend' to scoop some up....



Alright I will let "her" know thanks!!!! Q


----------



## fancypants007

JustKiya said:


> I'm applying on dry hair. I wear two strand twists for two weeks, and getting them wet more often would insure that I would look a HOT mess by day 8.  So, it's on dry hair most of the week, wet hair once a week. I know some of the ladies 'mist' their scalp to get it moist rather than getting their whole head wet.



I will start spraying my hair instead of wetting my whole head before applying OCT, especially since I'm trying to stretch these cornrolls for another 2 1/2 weeks. Thank you for responding.


----------



## lovinmylocs

I'm joining the bandwagon a bit late, but i just ordered some of the Ovation Cell Therapy on Sunday. I hope that it gets here soon and I hope that my hair does grow. I even got a bottle for my mother and I hope that she sees some progress with it as well.


----------



## MissLawyerLady

JustKiya said:


> No, they don't charge for shipping - tell your 'friend' to scoop some up....


 

I just ordered something from StageCoach a few minutes ago and they did charge me $6.00 for shipping.  I ordered from them a few weeks ago and I didn't get charged anything.  Have they changed their shipping policy???


----------



## MrsQueeny

JD2'd said:


> I just ordered something from StageCoach a few minutes ago and they did charge me $6.00 for shipping.  I ordered from them a few weeks ago and I didn't get charged anything.  Have they changed their shipping policy???



See I was wondering the same thing for my um friend. Q


----------



## tt8

Queeny20 said:


> See I was wondering the same thing for my um friend. Q



*Tell your "um, girl friend" her lil sis started the challenge and has some other ordering options on the first page  O, and tell her I said hi!!!! and I needs that cabbage recipe!
*


----------



## MrsQueeny

tt8 said:


> *Tell your "um, girl friend" her lil sis started the challenge and has some other ordering options on the first page  O, and tell her I said hi!!!! and I needs that cabbage recipe!
> *



I saw the options for "her" that's why I'm asking because I went to the sites for "her" and saw shipping prices. Stage coach confused me because it had $6 but then said something about free shipping for some items under $60. I just want "her" to get the best deal.

OT: I posted the link to the recipe in OT where you called me out.  
But here it is again. Q http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=3671613&postcount=2


----------



## tt8

So, Now I'm confusededed ... _*Is stage coach trying to charge for shipping now too and raised the price?*_ Just wondering so I can update the first page or remove they *** all together!



Queeny20 said:


> I saw the options for "her" that's why I'm asking because I went to the sites for "her" and saw shipping prices. Stage coach confused me because it had $6 but then said something about free shipping for some items under $60. I just want "her" to get the best deal.
> 
> OT: I posted the link to the recipe in OT where you called me out.
> But here it is again. Q http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=3671613&postcount=2


----------



## MrsQueeny

tt8 said:


> So, Now I'm confusededed ... _*Is stage coach trying to charge for shipping now too and raised the price?*_ Just wondering so I can update the first page or remove they *** all together!



I don't know. I will have "her" try later and let you know. Q


----------



## JustKiya

JD2'd said:


> I just ordered something from StageCoach a few minutes ago and they did charge me $6.00 for shipping.  I ordered from them a few weeks ago and I didn't get charged anything.  Have they changed their shipping policy???



Shut UP!!! Seriously?? Man, I just ordered from them last week (3 bottles), and I didn't get charged shipping - man, they are trying to make that money!


----------



## Shaley

Is anyone else using the OCT on their eyebrows? If so, any results?


----------



## sunshinelady

Okay folks, just got my Mega-Tek Rebuilder.  I opened it and spilled about 2 tablespoons on the floor.   I screamed out loud.


----------



## JustKiya

sunshinelady said:


> Okay folks, just got my Mega-Tek Rebuilder.  I opened it and spilled about 2 tablespoons on the floor.   I screamed out loud.



 I totally understand the feeling. I was almost in tears when I RUINED about 2oz of it trying to be all kitchenwitchy.......


----------



## sunshinelady

JustKiya said:


> I totally understand the feeling. I was almost in tears when I RUINED about 2oz of it trying to be all kitchenwitchy.......




Thanks girl.  I really like your spirit.


----------



## PittiPat

I just want to say that I've received my shipment of Mega-Tek (it does not say 'cell' but it has the same incredients as the one posted) and that I'm officially beginning the challenge today. I'll update with comparison shots in June .... or sooner if I get amazing results before then.


----------



## tt8

tt8 said:


> * *I MIGHT HAVE MISSED SOME OF YOU THAT ARE NEW TO THE CHALLENGE. PLEASE CHECK THE LIST TO SEE IF YOUR NAME IS LISTED. IF NOT, PLEASE PM SO I CAN ADD IT!!!!*
> THANKS



*BUMPING... LET ME KNOW WHAT YA USING


----------



## tapioca_pudding

tt8 said:


> *BUMPING... LET ME KNOW WHAT YA USING


I can't remember if I officially joined, but I'm using OCT.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

tt8 said:


> THANK YOU FOR SHARING. IM POSTING IT ON OUR PLEDGE SHEET FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS TO ORDER MEGA-TEK IN THE FUTURE. (SINCE THESE ARE SOME OF THE NICEST BOARD MEMBERS IN THIS CHALLENGE, AFTER WE WIPE THEM OUT, YOU KNOW WE ARE GONNA SHARE OUR BOTTLES WITH EACHOTHER)


 
We're no longer using SC.  Play us crazy...ok...compare your April/May Eqyss sales with previous months  and tell me who's crazy.  $18.99 was sure better than $0.00


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Aw man, I feel so bad for those of you having to worry about waiting for packages and paying for shipping costs.  I have a local pet store about 10 minutes away from me that sells the Mega-Tek for about $22.  That's where I purchased mine from.  So, ladies who have local pet stores, or places like PetSmart or Petco, check them before ordering online.


----------



## MrsQueeny

miss_cherokee said:


> Aw man, I feel so bad for those of you having to worry about waiting for packages and paying for shipping costs.  I have a local pet store about 10 minutes away from me that sells the Mega-Tek for about $22.  That's where I purchased mine from.  So, ladies who have local pet stores, or places like PetSmart or Petco, check them before ordering online.



Thanks I will tell my "friend" to check there. Q


----------



## tt8

*We are officially not doing any further business with STAGECOACH.COM *. 
After inquiries from several challenge members we have come to the conclusion that since *:dollar: they have increased their prices without valid reason :dollar:* and not offered us a discount that our services no longer need to be provided to them. 
**PLEASE MAKE A NOTE OF THE CHANGE!**


----------



## MrsQueeny

tt8 said:


> *We are officially not doing any further business with STAGECOACH.COM*.
> After inquiries from several challenge members we have come to the conclusion that since *they have increased their prices without valid reason* and not offered us a discount that our services no longer need to be provided to them.
> **PLEASE MAKE A NOTE OF THE CHANGE!**



Dang yall are gangsta. Moving right along then. Q


----------



## sunshinelady

Here's a coupon for $5 off at easypetstore.com.  They have it for $21.95

Code:  ezpet2008A
Expires:  9/30/08


----------



## sunshinelady

PittiPat said:


> I just want to say that I've received my shipment of Mega-Tek (it does not say 'cell' but it has the same incredients as the one posted) and that I'm officially beginning the challenge today. I'll update with comparison shots in June .... or sooner if I get amazing results before then.




Mine doesn't say cell either, what's up with that?  It says Equine Rebuilder.


----------



## sunshinelady

tt8 said:


> *We are officially not doing any further business with STAGECOACH.COM *.
> After inquiries from several challenge members we have come to the conclusion that since *:dollar: they have increased their prices without valid reason :dollar:* and not offered us a discount that our services no longer need to be provided to them.
> **PLEASE MAKE A NOTE OF THE CHANGE!**



You should put this on the first page.


----------



## JustKiya

sunshinelady said:


> Mine doesn't say cell either, what's up with that?  It says Equine Rebuilder.



I think they've relabeled stuff umpteen times.... it seems like the ingredients stay the same, though.


----------



## tt8

sunshinelady said:


> You should put this on the first page.



It's already been up there!


----------



## Ms.Honey

Hi Ladies. I don't know if this is the best price but Neeps.com sells it in the regular size and by the gallon also http://neeps.com/689451.html The prices seem good on their Mane and Tail and other products too but I'm not an expert so I'm not positive. The S&H is too much to me but I'm sure they can work that out and you ladies in PA that are close to them can just drop in a get it. They sell other products that seem similar for much cheaper but I haven't researched the ingredients but maybe..... HTH


----------



## tt8

*HI LADIES!!! *
Thank you so much for your suggestions on places to order the Mega-Tek. I and a few challenge members thoroughly researched price comparisons and customer service of Mega-Tek suppliers and came up with the best that are listed on the first page. Despite having complications with stagecoach.com, the two remaining listed suppliers are the only ones the challenge is backing thus far for your satisfaction. Mega-Tek can also be purchased at your local pet or equine store and online. Feel free to order from wherever is convenient for you and your price point.    
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## JustKiya

MSHONEY said:


> Hi Ladies. I don't know if this is the best price but Neeps.com sells it in the regular size and by the gallon also http://neeps.com/689451.html The prices seem good on their Mane and Tail and other products too but I'm not an expert so I'm not positive. The S&H is too much to me but I'm sure they can work that out and you ladies in PA that are close to them can just drop in a get it. They sell other products that seem similar for much cheaper but I haven't researched the ingredients but maybe..... HTH



 The GALLON????? Oh. My. Word. It's definitely cheaper that way - a gallon of the 16oz bottles at the 23 dollar price is a little over 300 - even with shipping, this is a STEAL. 

 

My husband would have my HEAD - esp. since I just busted on him for getting some gaming stuff.....


----------



## tt8

***THERE ARE NEW UPDATES ABOUT SUPPLIERS AND INFO ON THE FIRST CHALLENGE PAGE***


----------



## MrsQueeny

JustKiya said:


> The GALLON????? Oh. My. Word. It's definitely cheaper that way - a gallon of the 16oz bottles at the 23 dollar price is a little over 300 - even with shipping, this is a STEAL.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband would have my HEAD - esp. since I just busted on him for getting some gaming stuff.....



I know I was tempted to buy it and then sell it to the members here for cheap.  Hmm I still might do it. Let me talk to dh.... Q


----------



## Ms.Honey

JustKiya said:


> The GALLON????? Oh. My. Word. It's definitely cheaper that way - a gallon of the 16oz bottles at the 23 dollar price is a little over 300 - even with shipping, this is a STEAL.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband would have my HEAD - esp. since I just busted on him for getting some gaming stuff.....


 
Why did QUEENY20 steal my idea? You can buy bottles and sell them for a great price to the other girls. You should probably just sell them to the girls already using it and liking it than to new challengers that way you won't have to deal with the "I want my money back folks". Plus you can have it sent to your girlfriends house and sneak it in before your husbands sees it. After you tell him your plan he'll be buying the gallon sizes for you


----------



## It~Can~Grow

JustKiya said:


> The GALLON????? Oh. My. Word. It's definitely cheaper that way - a gallon of the 16oz bottles at the 23 dollar price is a little over 300 - even with shipping, this is a STEAL.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband would have my HEAD - esp. since I just busted on him for getting some gaming stuff.....


 
Why do I stop working to check in on this thread 

Anywhoo..hold on to the checkbook _(how old am I 'checkbook' who uses these anymore?)_:

1 pint = 16 oz (1 bottle $23.99)
1 quart = 2 pints (2 bottles = $47.98)
1 gallon = 4 quarts (8 bottles = $191.92)

$191.92 / 8 (bottles) = $23.99 (a bottle) (not including shipping)

Neeps price for the gallon is 149.26 + $15.00 shipping (approx) $164.26

Roughly about $20.53....still a better deal than anyone else we're working with, but I was just about to order when the numbers started running in my head...still tempted


----------



## JustKiya

It~Can~Grow said:


> Why do I stop working to check in on this thread
> 
> Anywhoo..hold on to the checkbook:
> 
> 1 pint = 16 oz (1 bottle $23.99)
> 1 quart = 2 pints (2 bottles = $47.98)
> 1 gallon = 4 quarts (8 bottles = $191.92)
> 
> $191.92 / 8 (bottles) = $23.99 (a bottle) (not including shipping)
> 
> Neeps price for the gallon is 149.26 + $15.00 shipping (approx) $164.26
> 
> Roughly about $20.53....still a better deal than anyone else we're working with, but I was just about to order when the numbers started running in my head...still tempted



Oooh, yeah, my numbers were off - I was thinking it was 8 quarts to the gallon (don't ask, I was doing it in my head....)


----------



## It~Can~Grow

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, yeah, my numbers were off - I was thinking it was 8 quarts to the gallon (don't ask, I was doing it in my head....)


 
Girl, my computer just started acting funky.  My windows were merging with one another and blinking...erplexed

I thought "man, if LHCF site has a bug and brings down my system...how am I gonna explain that"?

The help desk calls and asks "What site were you visiting when you experienced the problem", "umm  'TechMentor' " erplexed


----------



## Ms.Honey

OMG, What have I done? I ordered 2 gallons. We'll if any one wants to buy some......


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ok.....let me stop laughing so that I can share with you...ok, breathe, N&W!

I just received my MegaTek Rebuilder....great!  

Now, why did they send me................................................










Horse cookies as a free gift!!!!  Razzy's Oat Swirls, a protein filled Wildberry treat!!!!

I'm on the floor....


----------



## Ms.Honey

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok.....let me stop laughing so that I can share with you...ok, breathe, N&W!
> 
> I just received my MegaTek Rebuilder....great!
> 
> Now, why did they send me.........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse cookies as a free gift!!!! Razzy's Oat Swirls, a protein filled Wildberry treat!!!!
> 
> I'm on the floor....


 
Do you have dogs? They'd probably like them


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MSHONEY said:


> OMG, What have I done? I ordered 2 gallons. We'll if any one wants to buy some......


 
You, my sister...are out of control


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MSHONEY said:


> Do you have dogs? They'd probably like them


 
No, I don't.....I know I better not take them home though....dh eats e'rthang and don't read nuthin.  He will get a "surprise"


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Sareca gave the thumbs up for the Avocado Mist. I think I'm going to order the gallon size of this and use as a daily mist w/the Megatek massages.

Dont know why this is so cheap? I've only seen the mist offered for $15-$18 for 16oz...$53.91 for gallon size is awesome.

Wonder if they're planning to discontinue....*hitting add to cart* before they do


----------



## Ms.Honey

Nice & Wavy said:


> You, my sister...are out of control


 Girl I'm on the phone with customer service right now. I became afraid of hefflets( borrowed term) panicked and bought two. I was gonna buy three at first


----------



## Ms.Honey

Nice & Wavy said:


> No, I don't.....I know I better not take them home though....dh eats e'rthang and don't read nuthin. He will get a "surprise"


Let him have them, they probably won't hurt him


----------



## Shimmie

Shimmie's Picture Updates from using OCT for 5 weeks....




















 









He knew about MekaTek long before we did...


----------



## OrangeMoon

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok.....let me stop laughing so that I can share with you...ok, breathe, N&W!
> 
> I just received my MegaTek Rebuilder....great!
> 
> Now, why did they send me................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse cookies as a free gift!!!! Razzy's Oat Swirls, a protein filled Wildberry treat!!!!
> 
> I'm on the floor....


 

ughhhh LMAO you better sell them on ebay unless your close to horses and/or donate to the Mounted Unit of your local police station.


----------



## OrangeMoon

Shimmie said:


> Shimmie's Picture Updates from using OCT for 5 weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knew about MekaTek long before we did... :lachen:[/quote]
> 
> 
> :lachen::lachen::lachen:


----------



## Ms.Honey

It~Can~Grow said:


> Sareca gave the thumbs up for the Avocado Mist. I think I'm going to order the gallon size of this and use as a daily mist w/the Megatek massages.
> 
> Dont know why this is so cheap? I've only seen the mist offered for $15-$18 for 16oz...$53.91 for gallon size is awesome.
> 
> Wonder if they're planning to discontinue....*hitting add to cart* before they do


 
Did you see this? http://www.neeps.com/537268.html $20 for a GALLON of Mane and Tale  moisturizing conditioner?


----------



## MrsQueeny

MSHONEY said:


> Girl I'm on the phone with customer service right now. I became afraid of hefflets( borrowed term) panicked and bought two. I was gonna buy three at first



OH darn well um let me know what you plan on doing so I can tell my "friend".  Q


----------



## Ms.Honey

Queeny20 said:


> OH darn well um let me know what you plan on doing so I can tell my "friend".  Q


I had to let it go hon and stick to one gallon. My heart couldn't take it.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

MSHONEY said:


> Did you see this? http://www.neeps.com/537268.html $20 for a GALLON of Mane and Tale moisturizing conditioner?


 
Yeah, but I was looking for something I could spray on and leave on...Also, I'm trying to stick with Kenra/Biolage for DCing to determine which is best for my hair.

Thanks for pointing this out, though, because $20 bucks is unbelievable


----------



## Shimmie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok.....let me stop laughing so that I can share with you...ok, breathe, N&W!
> 
> I just received my MegaTek Rebuilder....great!
> 
> Now, why did they send me................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse cookies as a free gift!!!! Razzy's Oat Swirls, a protein filled Wildberry treat!!!!
> 
> I'm on the floor....


 
   

   Oh Lawd, my stomache.....Girl don't eat them thangs... 

Wavy....   I'm sorry, but this is FUNNY....And they meant it as a compliment; thanking you for being such a good customer.   

Precious Wavy..... they are filled with lots of protein, girl.  Shoot, I'll eat em' and my hair will hit the floor in new growth.    Whoooooooo, I'm trying to type through the laughing.... And when my hair growth progress is posted, Err body gonna be ordering these new delicacy's .





Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee "I am Mrs. ED................the horse.... Hi O' Silver.....   Whoa Daisy....


----------



## Ms.Honey

It~Can~Grow said:


> Yeah, but I was looking for something I could spray on and leave on...Also, I'm trying to stick with Kenra/Biolage for DCing to determine which is best for my hair.
> 
> *Thanks for pointing this out, though, because $20 bucks is unbelievable*


 
I know all of their price are great I'm so afraid I'm having a PJ fit but I'm not buying anything else *unless........ I find out that they have a hair growth product better and cheaper than the one we've ordered. Pray for me ok*


----------



## mnemosyne

Um so I can't really tell the difference and I had to resize the newest picture so my head was about the same size. 

left is 3/17 right is 4/5:






I'll try to take more uniform pictures next time.


----------



## JustKiya

Okay, first -          

I'mma just say 'Back AWAY from the horse cookies!!!!'  

Aiiight... *snicker* 




mnemosyne said:


> Um so I can't really tell the difference and I had to resize the newest picture so my head was about the same size.
> 
> left is 3/17 right is 4/5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to take more uniform pictures next time.




mnemosyne - I'm comparing armpit line to armpit line (and ignoring the towel), and it looks like you got a nice lil bit of growth - at least an inch or so.....but you weren't holdingit down in the first pic, either.....


----------



## MrsQueeny

MSHONEY said:


> I had to let it go hon and stick to one gallon. My heart couldn't take it.



So errah are you gonna sell some of them to my "friend" of course?  Q


----------



## Ms.Honey

Queeny20 said:


> So errah are you gonna sell some of them to my "friend" of course? Q


 
Yes dear, for you I will.  Tell your "friend" to let me buy a bottle for her and figure out a price


----------



## mnemosyne

JustKiya said:


> Okay, first -
> 
> I'mma just say 'Back AWAY from the horse cookies!!!!'
> 
> Aiiight... *snicker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mnemosyne - I'm comparing armpit line to armpit line (and ignoring the towel), and it looks like you got a nice lil bit of growth - at least an inch or so.....but you weren't holdingit down in the first pic, either.....



I was actually, just not as much on the left, I think. My mind's already foggy, but it looks like two "strands" are being held down longer than the rest.


----------



## Keen

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok.....let me stop laughing so that I can share with you...ok, breathe, N&W!
> 
> I just received my MegaTek Rebuilder....great!
> 
> Now, why did they send me................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse cookies as a free gift!!!!  Razzy's Oat Swirls, a protein filled Wildberry treat!!!!
> 
> I'm on the floor....






Wait till they catch on it's a bunch of black women buying up their product for hair.


----------



## Ms.Honey

Keen said:


> Wait till they catch on it's a bunch of black women buying up their product for hair.


 
I know rightBut maybe we can get a nice group discount on all of our, oops, I mean you all's purchases


----------



## mnemosyne

So um... you gonna try the cookie?


----------



## Tallone

How did I miss this!!??
Off to buy OCT


----------



## KPH

I have the OCT conditioner cream rinse in my hair now.  This stuff smells refreshing.


----------



## MrsQueeny

MSHONEY said:


> Yes dear, for you I will.  Tell your "friend" to let me buy a bottle for her and figure out a price



Thanks just let me know. She has paypal. Q


----------



## Ms.Honey

Queeny20 said:


> Thanks just let me know. She has paypal. Q


 hehehe, ok


----------



## gymfreak336

*update*

Okay, I haven't been_ that_ consistent but my newgrowth seems to be coming in darker. Maybe thats a good sign


----------



## sunshinelady

TT8

You saw this, right?

Here's a coupon for $5 off at http://www.easypetstore.com.  They have it for $21.95 regularly.  It will be $16.95 with the coupon.

Code:  ezpet2008A
Expires:  9/30/08
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				_________________


----------



## tt8

Yeah, I gotcha


sunshinelady said:


> TT8
> 
> You saw this, right?
> 
> Here's a coupon for $5 off at http://www.easypetstore.com.  They have it for $21.95 regularly.  It will be $16.95 with the coupon.
> 
> Code:  ezpet2008A
> Expires:  9/30/08
> _________________


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Shimmie said:


> Oh Lawd, my stomache.....Girl don't eat them thangs...
> 
> Wavy....   I'm sorry, but this is FUNNY....And they meant it as a compliment; thanking you for being such a good customer.
> 
> Precious Wavy..... they are filled with lots of protein, girl.  Shoot, I'll eat em' and my hair will hit the floor in new growth.    Whoooooooo, I'm trying to type through the laughing.... And when my hair growth progress is posted, Err body gonna be ordering these new delicacy's .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee "I am Mrs. ED................the horse.... Hi O' Silver.....   Whoa Daisy....




You are hysterical.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> Okay, first -
> 
> I'mma just say 'Back AWAY from the horse cookies!!!!'
> 
> Aiiight... *snicker*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Keen said:


> Wait till they catch on it's a bunch of black women buying up their product for hair.



Right, Keen.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

mnemosyne said:


> So um... you gonna try the cookie?



You want some?


----------



## mnemosyne

Nice & Wavy said:


> You want some?



I... uh... 




Look! There's a BOGO sale on Mega-Tek at welltimeddistraction.com!


----------



## tt8

mnemosyne said:


> I... uh...
> 
> Look! *There's a BOGO sale on Mega-Tek at welltimeddistraction.com!*



*. Girl you crazy!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

mnemosyne said:


> I... uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look! There's a BOGO sale on Mega-Tek at welltimeddistraction.com!



:rofl3::rofl3:


----------



## JustKiya

gymfreak336 said:


> *update*
> 
> Okay, I haven't been that consistent but my newgrowth seems to be coming in darker. Maybe thats a good sign



 That's definitely a good sign!!!  It makes sense that the slower you use it, the slower the results..... 




mnemosyne said:


> I... uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look! There's a BOGO sale on Mega-Tek at welltimeddistraction.com!



    

You. Ain't. Right. 

Thas all I'm saying!!!


----------



## mnemosyne

What? It worked, didn't it?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

mnemosyne said:


> What? It worked, didn't it?


----------



## Ms.Honey

Nice & Wavy said:


> You want some?


 
For the sake of all the married chicks here, for us, give him at least one cookie. For sisterhood, for unity, heck for a good doggone laughIt won't hurt him.


----------



## Keen

mnemosyne said:


> I... uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look! There's a BOGO sale on Mega-Tek at welltimeddistraction.com!



I'm so stupid. I cut the URL to take a look until I read it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MSHONEY said:


> For the sake of all the married chicks here, for us, give him at least one cookie. For sisterhood, for unity, heck for a good doggone laughIt won't hurt him.


 
Those cookies are in the garbage....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Keen said:


> I'm so stupid. I cut the URL to take a look until I read it.


 
Ok....I'm completely done now....no you didn't Keen

You are out of control...step away from the computer


----------



## mnemosyne

Keen said:


> I'm so stupid. I cut the URL to take a look until I read it.




 Sorry!


----------



## PittiPat

Keen said:


> I'm so stupid. I cut the URL to take a look until I read it.


 
 You're not the only one. I was just too ashamed to admit it. I even googled it because I thought maybe a letter was wrong or something. I also separated the words and googled.  Talk about desparate for a deal...


----------



## girlyprincess23

has anyone tried mixing anything in their megatek? I was thinking of mixing some powdered sulfur in mine!!


----------



## JustKiya

Keen said:


> I'm so stupid. I cut the URL to take a look until I read it.



*lmao* Keen, you didn't!!!!   I have to admit though, I considered it til I read the url  



girlyprincess23 said:


> has anyone tried mixing anything in their megatek? I was thinking of mixing some powdered sulfur in mine!!



All I mix in mine is Vitamin E oil and Castor Oil and SAA. I haven't tried anything powdered - it's so creamy, I would worry that it wouldn't dissolve properly.


----------



## MrsQueeny

mnemosyne said:


> What? It worked, didn't it?



Girl you had me typing that in trying to get a deal for my "friend." Yall know these kids kill my brain cells so I'm a little slow at times!!! Q


----------



## Nice & Wavy

PittiPat said:


> You're not the only one. I was just too ashamed to admit it. I even googled it because I thought maybe a letter was wrong or something. I also separated the words and googled.  Talk about desparate for a deal...


----------



## mnemosyne

Hey, I even made sure not to put the http:// in front of it so it wouldn't link! I tried!!


----------



## Ms.Honey

Nice & Wavy said:


> Those cookies are in the garbage....


 Shoot


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MSHONEY said:


> Shoot


 
...I should have mailed them to you, so your dh could let us know how they taste.


----------



## Ms.Honey

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...I should have mailed them to you, so your dh could let us know how they taste.


 
You think I wouldn't have? He'd eat anything that is cookie-ish


----------



## yodie

Okay ladies, include me in this challenge.  I ordered Ovation today.  I hope it comes quickly.  

I'm late, but new growth is better late than never.  I'm growing straight through the end of the year.  

I'll try to figure out how to post a starting photo in my next post.


----------



## Prettypsych

Stop the press! Now I know what you all were referring to, especially Sareca and Londondiva. I can't tell if I'm going crazy...

Is this new growth?? It's only been ONE week!

I'm 100% natural. I noticed the hair at the root of my d-strand twist was different (tighter wave). I thought to myself is my hair reverting due to the moisture, which doesn't make sense b/c I'm natural! Today, as I took out a twist, I saw that the hair at the base of the twist is _clearly _different from the rest of the hair. My hair straightens out when I twist it and the twisted hair section I loosened was straight (well stretched), except for the base. Take a look- what do you think??

It's hard to see in the picts. I put a white background up to accentuate it- still not completely reflective of exactly what I see.






http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8da31b3127cceb72c2497d40f00000015100UZNG7RqxYo
http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8da31b3127cceb72c2493d40b00000015100UZNG7RqxYo
http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8da31b3127cceb72c2490553800000015100UZNG7RqxYo
http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8da31b3127cceb72c2499d40100000016100UZNG7RqxYo
http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8da31b3127cceb72c2483d41b00000016100UZNG7RqxYo


----------



## Soliel185

I got my MegaTek in the mail today - I think I'm going to mix it with SAA and jojoba or grapeseed oil. I have a wedding to go to next month, and I haven't decided on how to wear my hair yet, but I'm looking forward to having a little extra to swing around!


----------



## lovelymissyoli

shakesha22 said:


> Stop the press! Now I know what you all were referring to, especially Sareca and Londondiva. I can't tell if I'm going crazy...
> 
> Is this new growth?? It's only been ONE week!



In the picture above, is your new growth the darker (black hair) compared to the brown hair? If so, that's some growth for one week!

Also, do you henna?


----------



## KPH

shakesha22 said:


> Stop the press! Now I know what you all were referring to, especially Sareca and Londondiva. I can't tell if I'm going crazy...
> 
> Is this new growth?? It's only been ONE week!
> 
> I'm 100% natural. I noticed the hair at the root of my d-strand twist was different (tighter wave). I thought to myself is my hair reverting due to the moisture, which doesn't make sense b/c I'm natural! Today, as I took out a twist, I saw that the hair at the base of the twist is _clearly _different from the rest of the hair. My hair straightens out when I twist it and the twisted hair section I loosened was straight (well stretched), except for the base. Take a look- what do you th
> It's hard to see in the picts. I put a white background up to accentuate it- still not completely reflective of exactly what I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8da31b3127cceb72c2497d40f00000015100UZNG7RqxYo
> http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8da31b3127cceb72c2493d40b00000015100UZNG7RqxYo
> http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8da31b3127cceb72c2490553800000015100UZNG7RqxYo
> http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8da31b3127cceb72c2499d40100000016100UZNG7RqxYo
> http://st1m.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8da31b3127cceb72c2483d41b00000016100UZNG7RqxYo


 

ovation or mega tek?  I use ovation and am suffering from tender scalp after 2 days of usage as a leave in.


----------



## Prettypsych

lovelymissyoli said:


> In the picture above, is your new growth the darker (black hair) compared to the brown hair? If so, that's some growth for one week!
> 
> Also, do you henna?


 
Yes, it's the darker (thincker) hair. I did henna a few times several months ago. I havent done it in a while, though.


----------



## Prettypsych

KPH said:


> ovation or mega tek? I use ovation and am suffering from tender scalp after 2 days of usage as a leave in.


 
OTC- mostly on dry scalp at night. Usually every day, but I missed maybe 1 day. I'm also spraying Folligen on my scalp in the morning.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MSHONEY said:


> You think I wouldn't have? He'd eat anything that is cookie-ish


----------



## Nice & Wavy

yodie said:


> Okay ladies, include me in this challenge.  I ordered Ovation today.  I hope it comes quickly.
> 
> I'm late, but new growth is better late than never.  I'm growing straight through the end of the year.
> 
> I'll try to figure out how to post a starting photo in my next post.




Glad you joined us!

To post a photo...go to www.photobucket.com, register and upload photos anytime.  Sharing is as easy as copying the 'img' code and pasting it into your post.

HTH


----------



## Nice & Wavy

shakesha22 said:


> OTC- mostly on dry scalp at night. Usually every day, but I missed maybe 1 day. I'm also spraying Folligen on my scalp in the morning.




I do know that since I've been using the OCT without anything else, I'm getting such great thickness and my roots are also the same in density as yours.


----------



## KPH

my hair in my crow are is thin from over processing but is grows extremely fast.  i've been using ovation up there for 3 days not and it is extremely tender, is this normal?  um, help somebody.erplexed


----------



## JustKiya

KPH said:


> my hair in my crow are is thin from over processing but is grows extremely fast.  i've been using ovation up there for 3 days not and it is extremely tender, is this normal?  um, help somebody.erplexed



 several people have commented that ovation made their scalp tender/sore. If it's too uncomfy, just reduce how often you use it - you should still see excellent results.


----------



## yodie

Thanks for this tip. I'll do that.



Nice & Wavy said:


> Glad you joined us!
> 
> To post a photo...go to www.photobucket.com, register and upload photos anytime.  Sharing is as easy as copying the 'img' code and pasting it into your post.
> 
> HTH


----------



## Ms.Honey

Nice & Wavy said:


>


 I got my big ole gallon of mega-tek today, but no horse cookies


----------



## nycutiepie

Question for the OCT users - I put it in a pointy tip applicator bottle mixed with a little water so that it would be easier to distribute, since it's so creamy. I'm also applying it to my scalp dry (no wetting the scalp first). Will I get the same effects?  I'm only using a lil bit of water but I'm curious about diluting it.  TIA!


----------



## girlyprincess23

nycutiepie said:


> Question for the OCT users - I put it in a pointy tip applicator bottle mixed with a little water so that it would be easier to distribute, since it's so creamy. I'm also applying it to my scalp dry (no wetting the scalp first). Will I get the same effects? I'm only using a lil bit of water but I'm curious about diluting it. TIA!


 
that's what i was jusst about to write!!!! but with mega tek is it ok to put it in a pointy tip applicator bottle (except i thickened it up with powdered sulfur and for the extra growth, and it still comes out fine btw) and apply it to the scalp that way instead of like applying it with your fingers?


----------



## Forever in Bloom

nycutiepie said:


> Question for the OCT users - I put it in a pointy tip applicator bottle mixed with a little water so that it would be easier to distribute, since it's so creamy. I'm also applying it to my scalp dry (no wetting the scalp first). Will I get the same effects?  I'm only using a lil bit of water but I'm curious about diluting it.  TIA!



That's actually a really good idea. I just purchased an applicator bottle for the same purpose. Hmmm...you're one smart cookie  

I don't think it should diminish the effects. I'm gonna try that! We'll see.


----------



## nycutiepie

Thanks ladies!  I just started so I don't want to screw anything up.


----------



## baddison

Greetings, to everyone. I have just joined this challenge.  I ordered OCT last week, and it should be here by Tuesday, 4/15 (TAX DAY!!).

I'm quite excited to get started.  I have awful, awful breakage right in the back-center of my head!  Its terrible.  I hope with a good regimen, and a lotta OCT, this will alleviate my issues.


----------



## Prettypsych

Just to confirm; my picts reflected new growth--not reversion. I had my hair straightened at Aveda yesterday. The last time it was straightened was in mid Feb. I typically get 1/4 inch of growth in a month's  time. So, 1/2 inch would be the most length expected in 1.5 month's time. Well, I gained at least an inch, which means in a about a week's time, I gained approximately 1/2 inch or more. 

Also, I put some OCT in my hair before I left for Aveda. Despite my thick roots, my hair was _very _soft after they washed. My stylist mentioned that it's always soft , however, she said it seemed easier to blow dry this time...

Let's see If I can keep the momentum up with OCT and Folligen. Back to my semi-daily regimen tonight... BTW: I didn't tell her...


----------



## LondonDiva

The itching from the mega-tek is downright  ITCHY!!!
I feel I'm about to scratch my hair off.


----------



## mnemosyne

LondonDiva said:


> The itching from the mega-tek is downright  ITCHY!!!
> I feel I'm about to scratch my hair off.




I couldn't stand it either till I started adding castor oil to mine. Now I do an acv rinse after my co-wash too.


----------



## tt8

**UPDATES**
I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???


*OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*


----------



## Forever in Bloom

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES**
> I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
> I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???
> 
> 
> *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*



 I was thinking about this today...mind reader! It's fine with me. Now I need to purchase the 12 oz. bottle sizes of the Ovation.


----------



## MrsQueeny

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES**
> I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
> I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???
> 
> 
> *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*



*I* am officially joining you guys. I have about 12 weeks until my anniversary and I really want to get some serious growth. Once I get my Mega Tek, I will post my regi. I need to know if I should get one bottle or 2?  You need to give me a ring soon too. Take care Q


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES**
> I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
> I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???
> 
> 
> *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*



I'm up for it!!! I love this stuff and plan to continue using it....at least I know I can use this once I become preggers.


----------



## mstaiti

I'm in for the extended challenge!!!!!! I just ordered more mega tek! I started using this regimine yesterday:

1. Ovation Shampoo
2. Mega Tek for Deep Con
3. Ovation creme rinse
4. Ovation Cell Therapy as a leave in on my scalp

I was very impressed with the end result of this!!!!!!!!! Now if I can only get my pics up correctly!


----------



## KPH

mstaiti said:


> I'm in for the extended challenge!!!!!! I just ordered more mega tek! I started using this regimine yesterday:
> 
> 1. Ovation Shampoo
> 2. Mega Tek for Deep Con
> 3. Ovation creme rinse
> 4. Ovation Cell Therapy as a leave in on my scalp
> 
> I was very impressed with the end result of this!!!!!!!!! Now if I can only get my pics up correctly!


 

I'M IN

How much growth have you had and does the Ovation make your hair ultra soft?  That softness has me kind nervous, like it is so soft it will rub off.


----------



## mstaiti

KPH said:


> I'M IN
> 
> How much growth have you had and does the Ovation make your hair ultra soft? That softness has me kind nervous, like it is so soft it will rub off.


 
I've obtained alot of growth since I first started the challenge, I'll put some pics up hopefully tonight . It made my hair soft, not ultra soft.  I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## fancypants007

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES**
> I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
> I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???
> 
> 
> *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*



I can hang. I'm going to actually go until June 2009. I'm going to keep my cornrow braids in until then (redoing them every 4-6 weeks) and hopefully I will get some nice hair growth.


----------



## crumbling_images

Count me in!



fancypants007 said:


> I can hang. I'm going to actually go until June 2009. I'm going to keep my cornrow braids in until then (redoing them every 4-6 weeks) and hopefully I will get some nice hair growth.


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES**
> I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
> I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???
> 
> 
> *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*



I am SO in!!! I've got 3 unopened bottles, and 13 oz left of the first bottle I opened, still - I'm in, I'm in, *I'm IN*!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*I'm in!  I can hang...and so can my hair, all the way down to my BUTT!!!!  Does M-T make anyone else's hair poof?  I am definitely sacrificing style for growth...but I figure it's worth it...but then, I can't see myself NOT using M-T...it is so effective, I will want to continue using it, but then, there goes any cute hairstyles...a delightful conundrum, indeed ...*


----------



## It~Can~Grow

I'm in.  

I'm not doing anything else with my hair - might as well grow it


----------



## Jetblackhair

I'm in for the long haul.  This will keep me with a set routine and off the pj wagon...hopefully.


----------



## JustKiya

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *I'm in!  I can hang...and so can my hair, all the way down to my BUTT!!!!  Does M-T make anyone else's hair poof?  I am definitely sacrificing style for growth...but I figure it's worth it...but then, I can't see myself NOT using M-T...it is so effective, I will want to continue using it, but then, there goes any cute hairstyles...a delightful conundrum, indeed ...*



Poof? No, not at all - it's definitely made my hair softer and thicker. Maybe the extra thickness is the poof??


----------



## lovinmylocs

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES**
> I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
> I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???
> 
> 
> *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*


 
I'm in...maybe by then I have hair down to my ankles....LOL


----------



## lovinmylocs

LondonDiva said:


> The itching from the mega-tek is downright  ITCHY!!!
> I feel I'm about to scratch my hair off.


 
How long before the itchies started? I think my scalp itches (and it's clean - just washed it yesterday) but a I think it might be wishful thinking. (My ovation came on Friday and I used it that night and again last night HA.)


----------



## nycutiepie

I don't have any itchies and I've been OCT'ing since the bottle arrived last Thursday.  It is constantly on my head and I am not itching.  I hope it's working.  I have been washing every 3 days so maybe my scalp is too clean erplexed


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

JustKiya said:


> Poof? No, not at all - it's definitely made my hair softer and thicker. Maybe the extra thickness is the poof??


 
 "Hee-Hee" Girl, you could be right! But, really, it's like, if I rollerset my hair, once I apply M-T, all curls disappear!  My hair, literally, like volumizes before my eyes...becomes swollen and well, poofy!  I guess, kinda frizzy, not hard at all, soft, yes, thick, yes, but definitely B-I-G!?!?  Am I the only one????look:


----------



## JustKiya

lovinmylocs said:


> How long before the itchies started? I think my scalp itches (and it's clean - just washed it yesterday) but a I think it might be wishful thinking. (My ovation came on Friday and I used it that night and again last night HA.)





nycutiepie said:


> I don't have any itchies and I've been OCT'ing since the bottle arrived last Thursday.  It is constantly on my head and I am not itching.  I hope it's working.  I have been washing every 3 days so maybe my scalp is too clean erplexed



I get the itchies infrequently. Usually I get the most when I've done a full scalp massage on wet hair - but they've actually decreased some, so maybe my scalp has gotten more used to it?



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> "Hee-Hee" Girl, you could be right! But, really, it's like, if I rollerset my hair, once I apply M-T, all curls disappear!  My hair, literally, like volumizes before my eyes...becomes swollen and well, poofy!  I guess, kinda frizzy, not hard at all, soft, yes, thick, yes, but definitely B-I-G!?!?  Am I the only one????look:



Innteresting. Can't say I've seen that happen, but my hair is usually 'contained' somehow, anyhow.


----------



## Ms.Honey

Did Saddle Up Tack just raise their price to $26.95 or am I just late? http://www.saddleuptack.com/webcat/items/item831.htm


----------



## Ms.Honey

Nice & Wavy said:


>


I tried to find some mega tek stuff at Petsmart when I took my puppy to be groomed but didn't see any. She is such a little cutie I had to buy her some toys and treats. Did you know they sell animal crackers for dogs, they are so cute. My husband says they taste like cardboard
I TOLD you!!!!!


----------



## mstaiti

MSHONEY said:


> Did Saddle Up Tack just raise their price to $26.95 or am I just late? http://www.saddleuptack.com/webcat/items/item831.htm


 

WOW!!! They sure did. When I ordered more yesterday, it was $22 and some change!   They're on to us!


----------



## It~Can~Grow

mstaiti said:


> WOW!!! They sure did. When I ordered more yesterday, it was $22 and some change!  They're on to us!


 
"Economics" is alive and well. 

They better quit before they make us mad and we sit on our stimulus checks


----------



## Ms.Honey

mstaiti said:


> WOW!!! They sure did. When I ordered more yesterday, it was $22 and some change!  They're on to us!


 But isn't that stupid? They have to know that they aren't the only people selling it and others sell it cheaper. Just like with Stage coach AND why raise it by so much?


----------



## It~Can~Grow

mstaiti said:


> WOW!!! They sure did. *When I ordered more yesterday, it was $22 *and some change!  They're on to us!


 
Man that gallon size at neeps is looking better and better considering we're now extending this challenge for a year.


----------



## It~Can~Grow

MSHONEY said:


> But isn't that stupid? They have to know that *they aren't the only people selling it and others sell it cheaper*. Just like with Stage coach AND why raise it by so much?


 
Exactly!!  Wonder if Stagecoach is scratching their heads trying to figure out why the rapid decline in sales


----------



## Ms.Honey

It~Can~Grow said:


> Exactly!! Wonder if Stagecoach is scratching their heads trying to figure out why the rapid decline in sales


 I know, right? Has anyone checked, I wonder if Stage Coach lowered it back?    Girl, why would a company do something dumb like that? I think Saddle Up Tack is the highest now, $26.95 PLUS S&H for 16 oz.


----------



## tt8

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES**
> I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
> I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???
> 
> 
> *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*


*YAAAAAYYY!!* I'M SO EXCITED Y'ALL ARE IN FOR THE LONG HAUL! I WAS WONDERING WHAT KIND OF RESPONSE I WAS GONNA GET BUT THEN I THOUGHT, SHOOT WE'D ALL BE CRAZY NO TO! WE ARE SOME GROWIN FOOLS! I CAN'T WAIT TO START SILLY & FUN THREADS LIKE "DOES YOUR HAIR GET CAUGHT IN YOUR PURSE STRAP OR DO YOU FORGET TO MOVE YOUR HAIR OUT THE WAY BEFORE YOU SIT DOWN"


----------



## Ms.Honey

tt8 said:


> *YAAAAAYYY!!* I'M SO EXCITED Y'ALL ARE IN FOR THE LONG HAUL! I WAS WONDERING WHAT KIND OF RESPONSE I WAS GONNA GET BUT THEN I THOUGHT, SHOOT WE'D ALL BE CRAZY NO TO! WE ARE SOME GROWIN FOOLS! I CAN'T WAIT TO START SILLY & FUN THREADS LIKE "DOES YOUR HAIR GET CAUGHT IN YOUR PURSE STRAP OR DO YOU FORGET TO MOVE YOUR HAIR OUT THE WAY BEFORE YOU SIT DOWN"


 I'm in


----------



## JustKiya

MSHONEY said:


> Did Saddle Up Tack just raise their price to $26.95 or am I just late? http://www.saddleuptack.com/webcat/items/item831.htm





It~Can~Grow said:


> "Economics" is alive and well.
> 
> They better quit before they make us mad and we sit on our stimulus checks





It~Can~Grow said:


> Man that gallon size at neeps is looking better and better considering we're now extending this challenge for a year.



*sucks teeth* 

Seee. Why they gotta play like that??? Yup, yup, that gallon sized one is getting more and more reasonable by the DAY.


----------



## Ms.Honey

JustKiya said:


> *sucks teeth*
> 
> Seee. Why they gotta play like that??? Yup, yup, that gallon sized one is getting more and more reasonable by the DAY.


 
  I think somebody is being a little chatty with these folks and telling them what we're doing. 
*DON'T NOBODY TELL NEEPS.COM NOTHIN'* !!!!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Those those of you who are using BOTH OCT and Mega-Tek:

Are you mixing them together?

I've been experimenting with mixing the two together and applying directly to my scalp on DRY hair!

I'll use the combination on my scalp for two days in a row prior to a wash day. 

I've noticed that my hair is changing, becoming denser and thicker.

Though I'm about 10 weeks post, I do think that I'm seeing some improvements to my hair. Some shedding, however.


----------



## LondonDiva

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES**
> I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
> I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???
> 
> 
> *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*



TT8 Look what you did!! You made me join a challenge.  I said no challenges for 2008 and look, look at what you've done to me.  I'm a broken woman!!!


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva said:


> TT8 Look what you did!! You made me join a challenge.  I said no challenges for 2008 and look, look at what you've done to me.  I'm a broken woman!!!



 Welcome LD!!! Bout time you broke on down..... but at least you'll be a broken woman with FABULOUS hair.... 


I think I've said this before - but after this weekend's hair session, it bears repeating. 

Even IF Mega-Tek didn't help my hair grow, the almost TOTAL elimination of breakage will keep me hooked long time.


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> Welcome LD!!! Bout time you broke on down..... but at least you'll be a broken woman with FABULOUS hair....



That's what I'm talkin bout!!!


----------



## tlstacy

OK - So I have been lurking but I want to go ahead and join since the challenge has been extended. I am using Mega-Tek. I've been using it for almost 2 weeks only on my nape to see if I can get it to catch up with the rest of my hair and I have the itchies and I do believe it is working already.  Yeah!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

tlstacy said:


> OK - So I have been lurking but I want to go ahead and join since the challenge has been extended. I am using Mega-Tek. I've been using it for almost 2 weeks only on my nape to see if I can get it to catch up with the rest of my hair and I have the itchies and I do believe it is working already.  Yeah!!!!


 
How are you using it? Directly on the hair? On the scalp? or both? Dry or wet?


----------



## Jetblackhair

tt8 said:


> *YAAAAAYYY!!* I'M SO EXCITED Y'ALL ARE IN FOR THE LONG HAUL! I WAS WONDERING WHAT KIND OF RESPONSE I WAS GONNA GET BUT THEN I THOUGHT, SHOOT WE'D ALL BE CRAZY NO TO! WE ARE SOME GROWIN FOOLS! *I CAN'T WAIT TO START SILLY & FUN THREADS LIKE "DOES YOUR HAIR GET CAUGHT IN YOUR PURSE STRAP OR DO YOU FORGET TO MOVE YOUR HAIR OUT THE WAY BEFORE YOU SIT DOWN" *


----------



## tt8

LondonDiva said:


> TT8 Look what you did!! You made me join a challenge.  I said no challenges for 2008 and look, look at what you've done to me.  I'm a broken woman!!!


(Gasp, I feel another Tella Novella episdoe about to happen)

*Scene:* LondonDiva is looking at her reflection in the mirror of her vanity located in her west-wing bathroom parlor. She is broken as she does her nightly ritual of applying her growth potion. This potion makes the girls jealous and the men swoon over her lovely locks. All the attention has caused her great despair...enters tt8 her friend that shared the secret of the potion...

*tt8:* London, I am to blame for our addiction to the Mega potion
*
LondonDiva:* It's all your fault... At fist I just wanted locks cascading down my back but at what price
*
tt8:* But it wasn't I. It was Mistress Sareca. She brought it back from her travels in Eqyss. I told you she warned about the curse of the potion. Once you start you will never be able to stop. But look at the bright side you're now also the envy and hero of the village. 

*LondonDiva:* What have I done?

*Scene:* London hears an outcry outside her window. She exits onto the balcony, followed by tt8. There is a crowd of women lead by Sareca with locks past there bra straps chanting and praising her with the words
*Ovación,**[URL="http://www.peru.com/futbol/radio/"]Ovación**[URL="http://www.peru.com/futbol/radio/"]Ovación!!!**
*[/URL]
[/URL]






(I'm officially a dork!! )


----------



## Forever in Bloom

tt8 said:


> (Gasp, I feel another Tella Novella episdoe about to happen)
> 
> *Scene:* LondonDiva is looking at her reflection in the mirror of her vanity located in her west-wing bathroom parlor. She is broken as she does her nightly ritual of applying her growth potion. This potion makes the girls jealous and the men swoon over her lovely locks. All the attention has caused her great despair...enters tt8 her friend that shared the secret of the potion...
> 
> *tt8:* London, I am to blame for our addiction to the Mega potion
> *
> LondonDiva:* It's all your fault... At fist I just wanted locks cascading down my back but at what price
> *
> tt8:* But it wasn't I. It was Mistress Sareca. She brought it back from her travels in Eqyss. I told you she warned about the curse of the potion. Once you start you will never be able to stop. But look at the bright side you're now also the envy and hero of the village.
> 
> *LondonDiva:* What have I done?
> 
> *Scene:* London hears an outcry outside her window. She exits onto the balcony, followed by tt8. There is a crowd of women lead by Sareca with locks past there bra straps chanting and praising her with the words
> *Ovación,**Ovación**Ovación!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm officially a dork!! )




 
That was 'muy bien'


----------



## tlstacy

I really am trying to put it on my scalp, with a pointy tip applicator, but since my nape is so short it gets on my hair as well. I am using it on wet hair and dry hair. Typically, I wash my hair & leave it in for a little bit before I rinse it out & then I put some more in while my hair is wet and leave it in. I only wash my hair 3 times a week at the most so when I am not washing I put it on at night time and massage it in. I haven't used it everyday - maybe every other day. I also added a little bit of castor oil and amino acids to my applicator bottle - I didnt measure  - I only used a little bit. It itches but its not that bad.



Serenity_Peace said:


> How are you using it? Directly on the hair? On the scalp? or both? Dry or wet?


----------



## sunshinelady

Anybody want to become a reseller?  Sell some 4.oz or 8 oz. dye bottles of the gallon Mega-tek?  I'll bite it.


----------



## LondonDiva

tt8 said:


> (Gasp, I feel another Tella Novella episdoe about to happen)
> 
> *Scene:* LondonDiva is looking at her reflection in the mirror of her vanity located in her west-wing bathroom parlor. She is broken as she does her nightly ritual of applying her growth potion. This potion makes the girls jealous and the men swoon over her lovely locks. All the attention has caused her great despair...enters tt8 her friend that shared the secret of the potion...
> 
> *tt8:* London, I am to blame for our addiction to the Mega potion
> *
> LondonDiva:* It's all your fault... At fist I just wanted locks cascading down my back but at what price
> *
> tt8:* But it wasn't I. It was Mistress Sareca. She brought it back from her travels in Eqyss. I told you she warned about the curse of the potion. Once you start you will never be able to stop. But look at the bright side you're now also the envy and hero of the village.
> 
> *LondonDiva:* What have I done?
> 
> *Scene:* London hears an outcry outside her window. She exits onto the balcony, followed by tt8. There is a crowd of women lead by Sareca with locks past there bra straps chanting and praising her with the words
> *Ovación,**Ovación**Ovación!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm officially a dork!! )





I'm going to print this and put it on my notice board.  I was totally engrossed, like a scene out of youn & the restless.  There was even music playing in the background and yess my fair TT8 we all indeed looked fabulous.

*Dramatically faints on the bed from hard work and effort of just being bloody fabulous.*

I need a nap dahhhhlings!


----------



## nycutiepie

TT8 - Please add me to the challenge.  I am using OCT.  Thanks for starting this challenge and HHG to all


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> (Gasp, I feel another Tella Novella episdoe about to happen)
> 
> *Scene:* LondonDiva is looking at her reflection in the mirror of her vanity located in her west-wing bathroom parlor. She is broken as she does her nightly ritual of applying her growth potion. This potion makes the girls jealous and the men swoon over her lovely locks. All the attention has caused her great despair...enters tt8 her friend that shared the secret of the potion...
> 
> *tt8:* London, I am to blame for our addiction to the Mega potion
> *
> LondonDiva:* It's all your fault... At fist I just wanted locks cascading down my back but at what price
> *
> tt8:* But it wasn't I. It was Mistress Sareca. She brought it back from her travels in Eqyss. I told you she warned about the curse of the potion. Once you start you will never be able to stop. But look at the bright side you're now also the envy and hero of the village.
> 
> *LondonDiva:* What have I done?
> 
> *Scene:* London hears an outcry outside her window. She exits onto the balcony, followed by tt8. There is a crowd of women lead by Sareca with locks past there bra straps chanting and praising her with the words
> *Ovación,**Ovación**Ovación!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm officially a dork!! )





LondonDiva said:


> I'm going to print this and put it on my notice board.  I was totally engrossed, like a scene out of youn & the restless.  There was even music playing in the background and yess my fair TT8 we all indeed looked fabulous.
> 
> *Dramatically faints on the bed from hard work and effort of just being bloody fabulous.*
> 
> I need a nap dahhhhlings!



  :lachen Ya'll rock (and are a high mess!!!!)


----------



## lane

JustKiya said:


> :lachen Ya'll rock (and are a high mess!!!!)



I agree. With this sort of entertainment a year will be a breeze. I'm on board!01


----------



## GANicole

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES**
> I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
> I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???
> 
> 
> *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*


 

I know I am late but please add me to the challenge.  I am using the OCT.  
I received my OCT Saturday and used it for the first time Sunday night.  I plan to use it on my scalp after shampooing or co-washing (i.e. wet hair).  Now that I have taken out my sew in, I plan to co-wash about 3-4 times a week so my OCT usage will increase as well.  I will come back and post a starting pic.

ETA:  Here is my starting pic.  This pic is after a touch up and trim.  I have a long way to go.


----------



## PittiPat

Um.....can you finish the story, please.  




tt8 said:


> (Gasp, I feel another Tella Novella episdoe about to happen)
> 
> *Scene:* LondonDiva is looking at her reflection in the mirror of her vanity located in her west-wing bathroom parlor. She is broken as she does her nightly ritual of applying her growth potion. This potion makes the girls jealous and the men swoon over her lovely locks. All the attention has caused her great despair...enters tt8 her friend that shared the secret of the potion...
> 
> *tt8:* London, I am to blame for our addiction to the Mega potion
> 
> *LondonDiva:* It's all your fault... At fist I just wanted locks cascading down my back but at what price
> 
> *tt8:* But it wasn't I. It was Mistress Sareca. She brought it back from her travels in Eqyss. I told you she warned about the curse of the potion. Once you start you will never be able to stop. But look at the bright side you're now also the envy and hero of the village.
> 
> *LondonDiva:* What have I done?
> 
> *Scene:* London hears an outcry outside her window. She exits onto the balcony, followed by tt8. There is a crowd of women lead by Sareca with locks past there bra straps chanting and praising her with the words
> *Ovación,**[URL="http://www.peru.com/futbol/radio/"]Ovación**[URL="http://www.peru.com/futbol/radio/"]Ovación!!!*
> [/URL]
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm officially a dork!! )


----------



## lovelymissyoli

I know that both the OCT and MT are expensive, but are any of you ladies using this product as a deep conditioner or using it on your entire head to strengthen it? 

I read how some ladies have experienced a halt in breakage and shedding and I wonder how that can be if you're only applying it to your scalp and not along the rest of your hair at least once.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

lovelymissyoli said:


> I know that both the OCT and MT are expensive, but are any of you ladies using this product as a deep conditioner or using it on your entire head to strengthen it?
> 
> I read how some ladies have experienced a halt in breakage and shedding and I wonder how that can be if you're only applying it to your scalp and not along the rest of your hair at least once.


I have been using MT for the past year on the length of my hair. I leave it on for 10min(while I shower) then DC with a moisturizing conditioner.

I just started using OCT but for my scalp only. Once I'm done with the bottle of OCT i'll use MT on my scalp to see if there is a difference in growth.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

lovelymissyoli said:


> I know that both the OCT and MT are expensive, but are any of you ladies using this product as a deep conditioner or using it on your entire head to strengthen it?
> 
> I read how some ladies have experienced a halt in breakage and shedding and I wonder how that can be if you're only applying it to your scalp and not along the rest of your hair at least once.


I do apply it to the entire length of my hair. It's so short I can't help it. I have noticed that my nape are that is normally short and broken is getting longer and thicker than it has been in years. OCT does make the hair stronger. My nape if solid proof of that! I don't use it as a deep conditioner. I don't think that is necessary for me. It works fine using it 2-3 times per week leaving it on for the duration of my shower. I find that when I have tried to use it as a leave in as other ladies have I get that horrible itch so I make sure to rinse it out everytime.


----------



## JLove74

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES**
> I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
> I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???
> 
> 
> *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*


 
I can hang.  I really like OCT.  But TT8, can we still do a reveal in June or July for the folks that started with the original challenge?


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Sooo.....errrahh........anybody else got growth progress pics to post??


----------



## love2praz

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I do apply it to the entire length of my hair. It's so short I can't help it. I have noticed that my nape are that is normally short and broken is getting longer and thicker than it has been in years. OCT does make the hair stronger. My nape if solid proof of that! I don't use it as a deep conditioner. I don't think that is necessary for me. It works fine using it 2-3 times per week leaving it on for the duration of my shower. *I find that when I have tried to use it as a leave in as other ladies have I get that horrible itch so I make sure to rinse it out everytime.*



Ditto to the bolded above.  Plus, the dried conditioner started to 'chip' in my hair making it looked like someone dumped sand in portions of my scalp.  I just started using it a couple of weeks ago but now use it similar to the way DSD does.


----------



## JustKiya

lovelymissyoli said:


> I know that both the OCT and MT are expensive, but are any of you ladies using this product as a deep conditioner or using it on your entire head to strengthen it?
> 
> I read how some ladies have experienced a halt in breakage and shedding and I wonder how that can be if you're only applying it to your scalp and not along the rest of your hair at least once.



I include it in my spritzer that I use on my hair every day - so it's the best of both worlds - I'm only using a tiny bit, but it's getting all over my hair.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES**
> I HAVE EXTENDED THE CHALLENGE!!!
> I was thinking as much growth as we have gotten so far and for the other ladies who are joining us along the way, what could we do in a year. Can you hang? Who's with me???
> 
> 
> *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is now March 1, 2008 - January 1, 2009!!!*



I'm right here with you, chica!!!


----------



## RZILYNT

miss_cherokee said:


> Sooo.....errrahh........anybody else got growth progress pics to post??


 
I will next week! 
Gonna get an itsy bitsy trim since I am going out of town next weekend.
Gonna wear my hurrr down 

RZ~


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MSHONEY said:


> I tried to find some mega tek stuff at Petsmart when I took my puppy to be groomed but didn't see any. She is such a little cutie I had to buy her some toys and treats. Did you know they sell animal crackers for dogs, they are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My husband says they taste like cardboard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TOLD you!!!!!
Click to expand...


....NOOOOOOOOOOOOO, he didn't???


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I trimmed about 1/4 inch off of my ends, and my hair is thick, plush and healthy looking.  

I"m so happy I'm in this challenge!


----------



## Ms.Honey

Nice & Wavy said:


> ....NOOOOOOOOOOOOO, he didn't???


 Girl we've been married for 22 years, I can get him to eat anything


----------



## healthynhappy

Okay - I didn't join the challenge, but I did go out and buy both OCT and MT and have been using it for almost a week based on you ladies' statements.

Can I say, bouncy bouncy, blowing in the wind?

At lunch, I went out to grab some food.  You know how you have those days where you are hardly noticed, and then you have those days where you wonder what the heck everyone is staring at?  Today is one of those why is everyone staring at me days.  Seriously, I caught a couple of admiring eyes and I hardly even thought I looked too hot today.  I came back and went straight to the bathroom to make sure I didn't have something written across my forehead.

And I realized it's the hair!!  It's so full and shiny and bouncy that it just gave me an extra oomph today.  I'm telling you, you can dress like crap, not make up your face, but if your hair is swanging, folx are looking.

Thanks ladies for this discovery.  I can't wait for the growth!!  I'm 16 weeks post and I'm tempted to relax this weekend so I can start from scratch.


----------



## nycutiepie

healthynhappy - How are you applying the OCT?


----------



## JustKiya

I'm still megassaging on the regular (4-5 days out of a week) and it's in my spritz bottle for daily applications and I use it on my hairline 7 days a week, and when I remember, I use it on my eyebrows too..... I haven't taken any new progress pics yet - I decided I was going to ignore my hair until the end of the month (ie. no pics) and then do a big ole fandingle for my two year hairiversary. 

All the same - I'm _still_ seeing improvements. 

1) So much softer....... 
2) A good bit thicker (which, I'm kinda  about, because that means it's going to be even LONGER before I can do a ponytail) 
3) SOOOOO much less breakage. So much less. _So *much* less_. I'm actually going to add some Mega-Tek to my Kiya pudding that I use to do my two strand twists, to REALLY insure it's getting all over my hair - I'm - head over heels over the lack of breakage, because that was ALWAYS my problem, and I figured - I've got the kinks, I can't get around it. Hah! HAH! How wrong I was.


----------



## healthynhappy

nycutiepie said:


> healthynhappy - How are you applying the OCT?


 
I have done it two different ways this week, but both times with great results.

Today, I just used the OCT line.  Shampooed, then applied Cell Therapy to my scalp first, and then like a nickel sized drop throughout my hair.  Left it on for about 10-15 minutes, rinsed and used the OCT conditioner.  I actually added some Herbal Essence's LTR to my hair also because I like my conditioner to be thick throughout my hair and I didn't want to use too much OCT because of its cost.  Showered and rinsed.


The other days, I applied Cell Therapy to my scalp and MT to my hair after shampooing and left it on overnight.  I felt that my hair felt a little crunchy, so I have to continue experimenting with MT to get the right dosage.  I might mix it with some Jamaican Black Castor Oil for softness.


----------



## sunshinelady

Anybody noticing shedding?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sunshinelady said:


> Anybody noticing shedding?



Yes, in the beginning...now hardly at all, just usual daily stuff.


----------



## KPH

sunshinelady said:


> Anybody noticing shedding?


 

Hardly any.  I'm so amazed at this stuff, it's totally crazy.   I never thought my hair would thicken up and my GOD, it is getting thicker.  I wash it and apply the OCT to my scalp and at night before i got to bed I'm applying it again.  DANG-IT I'm getting a new camera for my d-day, they gonna have to put me in a commercial.  Last night, I gave myself a touch up, I hardly put any on the thin area because I noticed there were new hairs up there and I was afraid to bother them but there are about a half inch long and it's been like 2 1/2 weeks I've been using this stuff.  I called my kids in the bathroom to make sure it wasn't breakage and they so "no ma, it's that spot that was kinda see-through"  (of joy)


----------



## tenjoy

Are you guys using both the mega-tek and the OCT?  Or are you using one or the other?

Is mega-tek the same as OCT?


----------



## nycutiepie

sunshinelady said:


> Anybody noticing shedding?


 
It's almost a week since I've been using OCT and I have not noticed any increased shedding.  I wash 2x per week and I am also using it as a leave-in on my scalp around 3x per week so it is constantly on my scalp.  Every single growth-aid I've used has caused me to shed excessively, but so far I'm good with OCT and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## nycutiepie

healthynhappy said:


> I have done it two different ways this week, but both times with great results.
> 
> Today, I just used the OCT line. Shampooed, then applied Cell Therapy to my scalp first, and then like a nickel sized drop throughout my hair. Left it on for about 10-15 minutes, rinsed and used the OCT conditioner. I actually added some Herbal Essence's LTR to my hair also because I like my conditioner to be thick throughout my hair and I didn't want to use too much OCT because of its cost. Showered and rinsed.
> 
> 
> The other days, I applied Cell Therapy to my scalp and MT to my hair after shampooing and left it on overnight. I felt that my hair felt a little crunchy, so I have to continue experimenting with MT to get the right dosage. I might mix it with some Jamaican Black Castor Oil for softness.


 
Thanks for responding!


----------



## PittiPat

KPH said:


> Hardly any. I'm so amazed at this stuff, it's totally crazy. I never thought my hair would thicken up and my GOD, it is getting thicker. I wash it and apply the OCT to my scalp and at night before i got to bed I'm applying it again. DANG-IT I'm getting a new camera for my d-day, they gonna have to put me in a commercial. Last night, I gave myself a touch up, I hardly put any on the thin area because I noticed there were new hairs up there and I was afraid to bother them but there are about a half inch long and it's been like 2 1/2 weeks I've been using this stuff. I called my kids in the bathroom to make sure it wasn't breakage and they so "no ma, it's that spot that was kinda see-through"  (of joy)


 
Okay, I may need to go ahead and order a few more bottles. 

Way to grow!


----------



## KPH

I'm telling you girl, this stuff is crazy.  Got me looking


----------



## Shimmie

Wow this *thread *has grown...  I'm post #932.....Opps...#935

Progress...6 weeks of use, and now my hair in the front can be tossed over my shoulders towards my back.   Before it just stayed in front of my shoulders.   Now I can 'sweep' it to the back.  

My back length is almost 'bra-strap', considering that I cut about 1/2 (or more) a few weeks ago.  It grows back pretty fast; before it took about two months to re-gain the cut growth.   Now it takes only a few weeks. 

I'll try to take some pictures this weekend, upload and post asap. Is that okay?  

Happy progress to each of you 

Oh!  I forgot to share this.   

I posted a while back that I was using the OCT on my *fingernails* and _sometimes _on my eyebrows.   My nails are growing faster.  I still keep them filed down, because I type a lot... lol: we all do, if we're here), but on my job, I'm typing all day long.   

Now, I'm filing my nails down at least 3 times a week; they are growing fast.  And all I'm doing is putting the excess OCT that's left in my hand (when I Oct-ta-ssage my scalp) onto my nails and into my cuticles.  

NOW....the other day I noticed that my *eyebrows* were a little darker.  And I don't wear eye make up on my brows (I don't like made up eyebrows - it has to be natural or nothing at all). 

So it appears that OCT has made my brows thicker as well, and I've only applied it there a few times...just randomly.  

Blessings beautiful ladies..."Happy Hair"


----------



## gymfreak336

I just got some free mega tek so I guess I will try it too.


----------



## KPH

gymfreak336 said:


> I just got some free mega tek so I guess I will try it too.


 

HOW DID YOU GET FREE MEGA TEK?


----------



## Tootuff

I have been using it for about 2 weeks now but I haven't really noticed anything different, but then again I can never tell my hair is growing until I see it straight.  I might have to do a rollerset sooner than I planned so I can see if I have any results.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

If any ladies have not yet purchased these products you need to run and get them fast because they actually work. One thing I love is that you don't have to use it excessively to get results. I just replaced my usual co-wash conditioner with OCT and viola! I don't feel like I am doing anything extra!! I love this stuff. Today marks around the 11 week that I am using it! I did do a 1/2 trim about 3 weeks ago and I still feel good growth!


----------



## baddison

baddison said:


> Greetings, to everyone. I have just joined this challenge. I ordered OCT last week, and it should be here by Tuesday, 4/15 (TAX DAY!!).
> 
> I'm quite excited to get started. I have awful, awful breakage right in the back-center of my head! Its terrible. I hope with a good regimen, and a lotta OCT, this will alleviate my issues.


 

It came yesterday  Starting my OCT treatments tonite!!


----------



## Shimmie

dontspeakdefeat said:


> If any ladies have not yet purchased these products you need to run and get them fast because they actually work. One thing I love is that you don't have to use it excessively to get results. I just replaced my usual co-wash conditioner with OCT and viola! I don't feel like I am doing anything extra!! I love this stuff. Today marks around the 11 week that I am using it! I did do a 1/2 trim about 3 weeks ago and I still feel good growth!


Hi DSD  

*You're so right about this.*    I like that I can 'cut' my hair more often for healthy growth and with the OCT, it grows back really FAST!  It's very encouraging!     

And it doesn't take much product for results.  I'm still on my very 1st bottle (since Feb 23 when I started).  

Happy Hair Growth and blessings to you.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

Shimmie said:


> Hi DSD
> 
> *You're so right about this.*  I like that I can 'cut' my hair more often for healthy growth and with the OCT, it grows back really FAST! It's very encouraging!
> 
> And it doesn't take much product for results. I'm still on my very 1st bottle (since Feb 23 when I started).
> 
> Happy Hair Growth and blessings to you.


Thanks!!

I just finished off my first bottle this morning. I order another one so it should be here in time for me to stay on schedule. It's so easy to use. I love it. I can actually braid up my nape hair which is something I haven't been able to do in some years! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## gymfreak336

KPH said:


> HOW DID YOU GET FREE MEGA TEK?



I already got a sample of the ovation from a board member so I went out looking for mega tek so I could smell/feel it. I went to a feed store here where I get my garden tools sharpened and they had some. While I waited, I was talking with the lady about it and she said a bottle had come in cracked in the last shipment. You know how the bottom of plastic bottles can crack, well that is what happened. She had it in a ziplock bag. I offered to buy it so I could get a reduced price but she let me have it. I will start using it after the ovation I have runs out.


----------



## Cassandra1975

Is OCT really $56.95 for a 12-oz bottle????   
I need a coupon or somethin'...I haven't even checked the price on the Mega Tek.  Whoo, I was really about to order until I saw that price! 

This may have been addressed already, but - how long does the 12-oz bottle last?  Are you applying only to scalp, or to scalp and hair??


----------



## CocoGlow

Cassandra1975 said:


> Is OCT really $56.95 for a 12-oz bottle????
> I need a coupon or somethin'...I haven't even checked the price on the Mega Tek. Whoo, I was really about to order until I saw that price!
> 
> This may have been addressed already, but - how long does the 12-oz bottle last? Are you applying only to scalp, or to scalp and hair??


 
Hey *Cassandra1975*
Mega-Tek is much cheaper and from what I can see, they both give the same results..check the 1st post of this thread for vendors & prices...


----------



## Cassandra1975

NappyRina said:


> Hey *Cassandra1975*
> Mega-Tek is much cheaper and from what I can see, they both give the same results..check the 1st post of this thread for vendors & prices...


Thanks - I will check it out.  
I guess I was just in shock when I saw that price on the OCT and I needed to type it out to make sure I wasn't seeing things.


----------



## Jetblackhair

I've been using MT for about a month now.  I'm not seeing the thickness yet but it seems like I have many hairs that are about 1/2 inch to 1 inch long throughout my head.

Could this be new hair growing in? I hope so but I'm not sure.  I had a lot of shedding right before I started to use MT and during the first week.  

Overall I can tell my hair is longer although I haven't straightened it to check.  I also like the way my hair feels.  I never get the itches even though I apply it to my scalp.


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> I include it in my spritzer that I use on my hair every day - so it's the best of both worlds - I'm only using a tiny bit, but it's getting all over my hair.




OOOOOhhhh good idea, I'm gonna add some to my H-Two


----------



## Shaley

lovelymissyoli said:


> I know that both the OCT and MT are expensive, but are any of you ladies using this product as a deep conditioner or using it on your entire head to strengthen it?
> 
> I read how some ladies have experienced a halt in breakage and shedding and I wonder how that can be if you're only applying it to your scalp and not along the rest of your hair at least once.



I use it on my scalp and hair twice a week.

Every other week I deep condition with it all over my hair- with heat.

I honestly don't have half as much breakage and shedding as I did prior to using the OCT... I can't believe when I comb my hair throughout the day that only 1 or 2 hairs are in the comb....Seriously


----------



## lovelymissyoli

Thank you ladies for all your responses!


----------



## Tallone

Just used it for the first time.  I'm happy it doesn't stink, for some reason I was expecting it too.  
Here's hoping for great results!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

you ladies have given me hope. i just ordered from easypetstore.com

product: 21.95
coupon (-5.00)
subtotal: 16.95
shipping: 5.95

total: 22.90


----------



## mstaiti

ok, i need some insight. Maybe I'm putting to much on, but everytime i put it on my scalp and massage it in, it gets on my hair and i wind u re-flat ironing it over. Am I putting to much on it?


----------



## Keen

gymfreak336 said:


> I already got a sample of the ovation from a board member so I went out looking for mega tek so I could smell/feel it. I went to a feed store here where I get my garden tools sharpened and they had some. While I waited, I was talking with the lady about it and she said a bottle had come in cracked in the last shipment. You know how the bottom of plastic bottles can crack, well that is what happened. She had it in a ziplock bag. I offered to buy it so I could get a reduced price but she let me have it. I will start using it after the ovation I have runs out.



you're lucky .... This stuff is great...


----------



## JustKiya

mstaiti said:


> ok, i need some insight. Maybe I'm putting to much on, but everytime i put it on my scalp and massage it in, it gets on my hair and i wind u re-flat ironing it over. Am I putting to much on it?



Yeah, you most likely are. I put mine into a tub, and dip JUST the tip of my finger it lightly - I more 'dab' my finger against the surface, than anything else. I then rub that finger against my scalp, making sure to spread and massage it in, and then I get another tiny dab and repeat. It take me 3-4 dabs to do my whole front hairline (ear to ear).


----------



## GeorginaSparks

so some people are applying on their scalp daily and some are using like conditioner?


----------



## yodie

sunbasque said:


> so some people are applying on their scalp daily and some are using like conditioner?


 
I put mine in an applicator bottle and apply.  Just started, but I plan on applying daily.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

sunbasque said:


> so some people are applying on their scalp daily and some are using like conditioner?


 

I use the Megatek as my regular conditioner.
The OTC is for my scalp, and sometimes I use it on my damp scalp/hair ovenight with a plastic cap.
HTH!


----------



## january noir

I've stretched to 10 1/2 weeks using the OCT Pack.   I have never been able to do this before.  I get my touch up tomorrow and I will see what my hair stylist says.  I hope he tells me that I have no breakage!  That would be like Christmas to me!  Pray for me ladies!

ETA:  It will be week *5 *of using OCT Pack


----------



## tt8

tt8 said:


> (Gasp, I feel another Tella Novella episdoe about to happen)
> 
> *Scene:* LondonDiva is looking at her reflection in the mirror of her vanity located in her west-wing bathroom parlor. She is broken as she does her nightly ritual of applying her growth potion. This potion makes the girls jealous and the men swoon over her lovely locks. All the attention has caused her great despair...enters tt8 her friend that shared the secret of the potion...
> 
> *tt8:* London, I am to blame for our addiction to the Mega potion
> *
> LondonDiva:* It's all your fault... At fist I just wanted locks cascading down my back but at what price
> *
> tt8:* But it wasn't I. It was Mistress Sareca. She brought it back from her travels in Eqyss. I told you she warned about the curse of the potion. Once you start you will never be able to stop. But look at the bright side you're now also the envy and hero of the village.
> 
> *LondonDiva:* What have I done?
> 
> *Scene:* London hears an outcry outside her window. She exits onto the balcony, followed by tt8. There is a crowd of women lead by Sareca with locks past there bra straps chanting and praising her with the words
> *Ovación,**Ovación**Ovación!!!
> *(I'm officially a dork!! )





PittiPat said:


> *Um.....can you finish the story, please.  *


* 
"Mega Ovación" (that's the title I gave our tella novell)  won't be finished till the end of the challenge. We are just adding chapters along the way ...Stay tuned!
*


----------



## tt8

healthynhappy said:


> Okay - _*I didn't join the challenge, but I did go out and buy both OCT and MT and have been using it for almost a week based on you ladies' statements*.
> _
> Can I say, bouncy bouncy, blowing in the wind?
> At lunch, I went out to grab some food.  You know how you have those days where you are hardly noticed, and then you have those days where you wonder what the heck everyone is staring at?  Today is one of those why is everyone staring at me days.  Seriously, I caught a couple of admiring eyes and I hardly even thought I looked too hot today.  I came back and went straight to the bathroom to make sure I didn't have something written across my forehead. And I realized it's the hair!!  It's so full and shiny and bouncy that it just gave me an extra oomph today.  I'm telling you, you can dress like crap, not make up your face, but if your hair is swanging, folx are looking.
> 
> Thanks ladies for this discovery.  I can't wait for the growth!!  I'm 16 weeks post and I'm tempted to relax this weekend so I can start from scratch.



*Ummm, you must not know the story of Mistress LondonDiva (Mega Ovación, Episode 2)? Your stories are similar. Once you buy the products and post in the thread you bought the cow and the milk. Welcome to our challenge and the Land of Eqyss. Happy Growing!
*


----------



## tt8

**ATTENTION TEXLAXED/PERMIES**

I just submitted to the creamy crack yesterday and I was wanting suggestions on how to now use my OCT/Mega-Tek. I have questions

1. Do you all use the whole system (shampoo etc)? 
2. Apply it to your ends or entire strands?
3. Do you mix it with anything?
4. How do you apply it without messing up your "doo"

Thanks in advance


----------



## Serenity_Peace

tt8 said:


> **ATTENTION TEXLAXED/PERMIES**
> 
> I just submitted to the creamy crack yesterday and I was wanting suggestions on how to now use my OCT/Mega-Tek. I have questions
> 
> 1. Do you all use the whole system (shampoo etc)?
> 2. Apply it to your ends or entire strands?
> 3. Do you mix it with anything?
> 4. How do you apply it without messing up your "doo"
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Thanks! I tried to get a handle on this.

I have been mixing both OCT/Mega-Tek and applying directly to my scalp every other day.

On wash day, I tried pre-pooing with alma oil and mega-tek. MT has protein in it and my hair hates protein so I mix with alma or some other good oil like coconut. I pre-poo with heat for 30 minutes.

Then, I use the shampoo and deep condition with heat with any deep conditioner.

I end with the condition rinse.

My hair is noticebly different: strong, shiny and healthy looking.

I am 10 weeks post and though I've had random co-workers, family and friends who tell me that my hair is long and growing, I don't see it myself, but that's because I need to relax soon. My hair also seems thicker but I'm not sure if it's just because I need to relax. We'll see in 2 weeks and I'll try and post pics.

I really do like using OCT/MT and I'll continue because I like how my hair is progressing.


----------



## mstaiti

tt8 said:


> **ATTENTION TEXLAXED/PERMIES**
> 
> I just submitted to the creamy crack yesterday and I was wanting suggestions on how to now use my OCT/Mega-Tek. I have questions
> 
> 1. Do you all use the whole system (shampoo etc)?
> 2. Apply it to your ends or entire strands?
> 3. Do you mix it with anything?
> *4. How do you apply it without messing up your "doo"*
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Good question, because my doo is seriously messed after I apply and massage. I think because I use to much! Especially if I have it flat ironed.


----------



## CocoGlow

mstaiti said:


> ok, i need some insight. Maybe I'm putting to much on, but everytime i put it on my scalp and massage it in, it gets on my hair and i wind u re-flat ironing it over. Am I putting to much on it?


 

I use an applicator bottle ..specifically one w/ the black pointy top w/ NO cap .. the hole is smaller on this one than the clear pointy tops w/ the red cap ... you can part your hair in rows and apply a straight thin layer to the entire row or make small dots w/ of the cream along your parted row w/ the applicator bottle...then massage it in.

You will inevitably get some on your roots but if you only apply a thin layer, it should not be too much

Hope this Helps!


----------



## tt8

**UPDATES*:update:**HOLD OFF ON MEGA-TEK PURCHASES!!!
tt8 and nappyrina are in talks with neeps.com to see about getting us a discount on our future purchases. Send out that good hair growth prayer energy that we get what we ask for.

We will let you all know the results by the middle of next week tops

Ovación!
*


----------



## lovelymissyoli

tt8 said:


> **UPDATES*:update:**HOLD OFF ON MEGA-TEK PURCHASES!!!
> tt8 and nappyrina are in talks with neeps.com to see about getting us a discount on our future purchases. Send out that good hair growth prayer energy that we get what we ask for.
> 
> We will let you all know the results by the middle of next week tops
> 
> Ovación!
> *



*How about some of the ladies here contact EQyss and see if they can become suppliers!?! I'd much rather support someone from this board!*


----------



## Serenity_Peace

BUMP 

I wonder if it's also possible to get a deal for those who use both OCT and MT...


----------



## yodie

Serenity_Peace said:


> BUMP
> 
> I wonder if it's also possible to get a deal for those who use both OCT and MT...


 
I'm interested in becoming an OCT/Egyss supplier.


----------



## tt8

tt8 said:


> **ATTENTION TEXLAXED/PERMIES**
> 
> I just submitted to the creamy crack yesterday and I was wanting suggestions on how to now use my OCT/Mega-Tek. I have questions
> 
> 1. Do you all use the whole system (shampoo etc)?
> 2. Apply it to your ends or entire strands?
> 3. Do you mix it with anything?
> 4. How do you apply it without messing up your "doo"
> 
> Thanks in advance



*BUMPING!!!!*


----------



## healthynhappy

tt8 said:


> *Ummm, you must not know the story of Mistress LondonDiva (Mega Ovación, Episode 2)? Your stories are similar. Once you buy the products and post in the thread you bought the cow and the milk. Welcome to our challenge and the Land of Eqyss. Happy Growing!*


 
Thanks for the welcome!  I guess I better pull the camera out.


----------



## MissRissa

I know we already get a discount with OCT but i see now because I use it on my scalp at night to massage in and I also use it as directed when i'm washing, I'm finna be going through more bottles than anticipated.  Can we try to get a better deal with them?


----------



## january noir

Sorry I don't have pics (I'm too lazy to go through all the trouble) but I wanted to tell you all that I got my touch up last night and OMG! ...

My hair grew A LOT!  

I had to have my hair cut due to horrible breakage and very fragile ends on 2/2/08.    It was cut to above SL.  
10 1/2 weeks later after using  Ovation for just 5 weeks, my hair has grown like a weed.
My hairdresser was impressed and noticed the increase in length; more than usual!


----------



## nycutiepie

january noir said:


> Sorry I don't have pics (I'm too lazy to go through all the trouble) but I wanted to tell you all that I got my touch up last night and OMG! ...
> 
> My hair grew A LOT!
> 
> I had to have my hair cut due to horrible breakage and very fragile ends on 2/2/08. It was cut to above SL.
> 10 1/2 weeks later after using Ovation for just 5 weeks, my hair has grown like a weed.
> My hairdresser was impressed and noticed the increase in length; more than usual!


 
I just posted in another thread but this stuff is no joke.  It's kind of scary......I've been using it for exactly 1 week today and I already have hair sprouting.  Unfortunately, I can easily tell because it's gray and I can count the # of gray hair I have so I know this is new.


----------



## sareca

I think I'm at 1 in/month ya'll. It took me about 4 months to go from 1/2 an inch per month to 1 inch per month using OCT.


----------



## CocoGlow

sareca said:


> I think I'm at 1 in/month ya'll. It took me about 4 months to go from 1/2 an inch per month to 1 inch per month using OCT.


 

That's WONDERFUL Sareca!! Do you think OCT or Mega-Tek increases the growth over time? Do you think it will increase to MORE than 1 inch a month?

I will be happy w/ 1 inch a month but OVERJOYED w/ more, being that I have only retained 6 inches in close to 2 years (I'm not bitter....oooh yes I am!!!)


----------



## yodie

NappyRina said:


> That's WONDERFUL Sareca!! Do you think OCT or Mega-Tek increases the growth over time? Do you think it will increase to MORE than 1 inch a month?
> 
> I will be happy w/ 1 inch a month but OVERJOYED w/ more, being that I have only retained 6 inches in close to 2 years (I'm not bitter....oooh yes I am!!!)


 
I know that's right!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

sareca said:


> I think I'm at 1 in/month ya'll. It took me about 4 months to go from 1/2 an inch per month to 1 inch per month using OCT.


Awesome!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

sareca said:


> I think I'm at 1 in/month ya'll. It took me about 4 months to go from 1/2 an inch per month to 1 inch per month using OCT.



That's awesome, sareca.  I'm right there with ya!!!


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> I think I'm at 1 in/month ya'll. It took me about 4 months to go from 1/2 an inch per month to 1 inch per month using OCT.



:wow:   

*fans self* 

Where's tt8 at??? This needs another episode of Mega Ovacion on this!!!! Wow! WOW! 




NappyRina said:


> That's WONDERFUL Sareca!! Do you think OCT or Mega-Tek increases the growth over time? Do you think it will increase to MORE than 1 inch a month?
> 
> I will be happy w/ 1 inch a month but OVERJOYED w/ more, being that I have only retained 6 inches in close to 2 years (I'm not bitter....oooh yes I am!!!)



 I'm (just a tiny bit bitter) RIGHT there with you sis - it'll be two years at the end of this month, and I'm just now slipping past 6 inches, and I think that's because of the Mega-Tek. 

But wow, Sareca. That's utterly amazing. 

Something interesting, for me? My scalp has started to itch again. I don't know what's up with that, but I've noticed for the last few days I'm randomly digging into my parts...I'm hoping that means I've got another 'spurt' to look forward to when I take my hair down next weekend!


----------



## PittiPat

january noir said:


> Sorry I don't have pics (I'm too lazy to go through all the trouble) but I wanted to tell you all that I got my touch up last night and OMG! ...
> 
> My hair grew A LOT!
> 
> I had to have my hair cut due to horrible breakage and very fragile ends on 2/2/08. It was cut to above SL.
> 10 1/2 weeks later after using Ovation for just 5 weeks, my hair has grown like a weed.
> My hairdresser was impressed and noticed the increase in length; more than usual!


 
Well, all right now!!


----------



## tnorenberg

Ok, count me in. I'm using up my MegaTek while waiting on the Ovation to arrive. I can't wait. I wonder if it will work on my husband's receding hairline/ male pattern baldness? Then I will have to make him get his own.


----------



## Foxglove

You guys finally broke me. I just bought the Mega-Tek, will let you know how I use it when it gets here


----------



## Forever in Bloom

I have officially been using OCT for a month now. I measured 1 inch on my end  It may not look like it in the pics, but I even pulled out my ruler to double check. I put more focus in the front of my head because it grows so slow. My hair sprouts like weeds in the back.  Here was my schedule for March into April (I started on March 18th):

I only used it on Tuesday (18th); then upped it to 3x per week beginning the following week on Monday (24th), Wednesday (26th), and Saturday (29th), Monday (31st), Wednesday (2nd) Friday (4th). 

Since the 4th I have been using it everyday as a leave-in on my scalp and a small amount on my hair, then cowashing every other day and doing it all over again. I do use an applicator bottle. I only massage for about a minute and I feel it tingling and pulsating 

The date of the first pic is March 10th, so I actually gained length in less than a month (*I repeat: I started on 3/18 and the first update pic is 4/14*). Giddyup!! This stuff is crazy ridiculous  For all those who are still skeptical, you don't know what you're missing.

I used the Snipit tool to capture the pic showing the date and time...for some reason, it wasn't showing on the actual photo (this is for the skeptics )

I love this stuff so much, I'm gonna dress it up like a baby and push it around in a stroller. It's my baby and I want everyone to know... ok, bad joke. Anyway, get this ladies!!


----------



## nycutiepie

Tootrendy - I can clearly see that your hair was above your eyebrows in the first pic and now it's lower than your eyebrows.  Good results! I can't wait to see what I'll get after a month of using.  This stuff is truly amazing.........I'm so excited.  I love OCT and HHG girl.


----------



## yodie

tootrendy19 said:


> I have officially been using OCT for a month now. I measured 1 inch on my end  It may not look like it in the pics, but I even pulled out my ruler to double check. I put more focus in the front of my head because it grows so slow. My hair sprouts like weeds in the back. Here was my schedule for March into April (I started on March 18th):
> 
> I only used it on Tuesday (18th); then upped it to 3x per week beginning the following week on Monday (24th), Wednesday (26th), and Saturday (29th), Monday (31st), Wednesday (2nd) Friday (4th).
> 
> Since the 4th I have been using it everyday as a leave-in on my scalp and a small amount on my hair, then cowashing every other day and doing it all over again. I do use an applicator bottle. I only massage for about a minute and I feel it tingling and pulsating
> 
> The date of the first pic is March 10th, so I actually gained length in less than a month (*I repeat: I started on 3/18 and the first update pic is 4/14*). Giddyup!! This stuff is crazy ridiculous  For all those who are still skeptical, you don't know what you're missing.
> 
> I used the Snipit tool to capture the pic showing the date and time...for some reason, it wasn't showing on the actual photo (this is for the skeptics )
> 
> I love this stuff so much, I'm gonna dress it up like a baby and push it around in a stroller. It's my baby and I want everyone to know... ok, bad joke. Anyway, get this ladies!!


 
Congrats to you again.  I was avoiding this thread like the plague and you convinced me.  I'm excitedly on day 3.  

You got some great growth there lady.


----------



## cieramichele

It~Can~Grow said:


> *GOOD LAWD* you aint never lied!! I aint kidding...I'm sitting up here now wondering if I'm going to be able to Henna/Indigo this weekend.
> 
> I've had the creepy crawlies all morning. I Mega'd last night, prepared my Henna/Indigo so it could release _(little skittish did a patch test on the inside of my arm...you don't wanna know what my head looked like from bad dye years ago)_ and went to bed.
> 
> Woke up this morning and the ants were back in my head:creatures...sometimes they crawl on the front sides and some times the back. Today, it's the back
> 
> Shoot...it seems like the cleaner my scalp - the more the ants just take control.



LMMFAO


----------



## MisTatim

Ok, I just ordered the Mega-Tek. I am less concerned about length than I am about my incessant breakage. But from the looks of this thread MT helps a lot with that. Hopefully, it gets here before my next wash. Currently, even with a lot of breakage my hair is ranges from 5.5-7 inches in length.

Will report back.


----------



## ajacks

OK, I give in.  I just ordered the OCT.


----------



## Jetblackhair

january noir said:


> Sorry I don't have pics (I'm too lazy to go through all the trouble) but I wanted to tell you all that I got my touch up last night and OMG! ...
> 
> My hair grew A LOT!
> 
> I had to have my hair cut due to horrible breakage and very fragile ends on 2/2/08. It was cut to above SL.
> 10 1/2 weeks later after using Ovation for just 5 weeks, my hair has grown like a weed.
> My hairdresser was impressed and noticed the increase in length; more than usual!


 
Congratulations, I know this is a great feeling!


----------



## Jetblackhair

sareca said:


> I think I'm at 1 in/month ya'll. It took me about 4 months to go from 1/2 an inch per month to 1 inch per month using OCT.


 
 Wow, I am speechless...that is awesome!! 
​


----------



## MzOptimistic

OMG!!! I don't know which one to purchase. Everyone is having great results with both

*back to my "thinking" corner, I go*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Is this the product that is equivalent to the Ovation Cell Therapy.

Is this product drying? I have natural hair, I read somewhere that it may be drying..

TIA...


----------



## tnorenberg

You know I just started this challenge and was going to use the Megatek that I already had until the OCT arrived. I told my DH about the product and don't U know he *STOLE IT! :gunner7:. *That SOB stole my stuff  and had the nerve to put it in his bathroom  ...Even the Premier Shampoo too.


----------



## RZILYNT

I was due for an update Wednesday. My stylist forgot she had tickets to see the Color Purple. So my relaxer will be the next following Wednesday.
My bangs we cut right at my eyebrows, they are now close to the end of my nose. It is clearly 2 inches. 

RZ~


----------



## curlcomplexity

Oh...I am soooo in!!!  I'm going to purchase it RIGHT NOW!! Which one do I need to purchase?  I'm in braids/twists now and plan on doing a weave for the summer.  Will I still be able to use the product?


----------



## sareca

NappyRina said:


> That's WONDERFUL Sareca!! Do you think OCT or Mega-Tek increases the growth over time? Do you think it will increase to MORE than 1 inch a month?
> 
> I will be happy w/ 1 inch a month but OVERJOYED w/ more, being that I have only retained 6 inches in close to 2 years (I'm not bitter....oooh yes I am!!!)





From your lips to God's ears.   Honesty, I'm so happy with this I can't even imagine more.  That 1/2 inch/month thing sucks!  I'm so glad I took a chance with this product. I probably would have gotten to 1inch/month sooner if I'd started out using it daily. For the first month I only used it once/week.  *snaps forehead*   Now I use it every single day, except for the occasionally break because of the itching.


Thanks ladies!   The growth is awesome, but the itches are driving me crazy. My head itches 24 hours/day. It's a bit extreme.  Anybody else been using it daily for over 30 days?  Is your head itchin' like crazy?


----------



## baddison

Oh lordy....what am I gonna do when I start growing all this hair!!!erplexed


----------



## january noir

sareca said:


> From your lips to God's ears.  Honesty, I'm so happy with this I can't even imagine more. That 1/2 inch/month thing sucks! I'm so glad I took a chance with this product. I probably would have gotten to 1inch/month sooner if I'd started out using it daily. For the first month I only used it once/week. *snaps forehead* Now I use it every single day, except for the occasionally break because of the itching.
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!  The growth is awesome, but the itches are driving me crazy. My head itches 24 hours/day. It's a bit extreme. Anybody else been using it daily for over 30 days? Is your head itchin' like crazy?


 
5 weeks total for me but I have only been using it daily for 2 1/2 weeks and no itchies at all, none.   Are you using the OVATION or Mega-Tek or both?  I should go back and read your posts.  I hope the OVATION isn't going to start itching.  I hate itching and having to scratch.


----------



## cieramichele

baddison said:


> Oh lordy....what am I gonna do when I start growing all this hair!!!erplexed



Flaunt it!


----------



## KPH

sareca said:


> From your lips to God's ears.  Honesty, I'm so happy with this I can't even imagine more. That 1/2 inch/month thing sucks! I'm so glad I took a chance with this product. I probably would have gotten to 1inch/month sooner if I'd started out using it daily. For the first month I only used it once/week. *snaps forehead* Now I use it every single day, except for the occasionally break because of the itching.
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!  The growth is awesome, but the itches are driving me crazy. My head itches 24 hours/day. It's a bit extreme. Anybody else been using it daily for over 30 days? Is your head itchin' like crazy?


 

I have been using it for about 15 days and gave myself a touch up this week and since Wednesday I have been using all 3 products and tonight, I'M ITCHING LIKE A MUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.   I know the hair is clean and ladies, do you look at your scalp and edges to see all the new hairs coming in making the scalp darker.  3 of my cousins ordered this stuff today after one did the most extensive RESEARCH on it in the world.  I definitely know what I"m doing with $100 of my stimulus check.  You know when you search OCT on the internet this LINk COMES UP? Okay, I'm rattling.


----------



## sareca

january noir said:


> 5 weeks total for me but I have only been using it daily for 2 1/2 weeks and no itchies at all, none.   Are you using the OVATION or Mega-Tek or both?  I should go back and read your posts.  I hope the OVATION isn't going to start itching.  I hate itching and having to scratch.



I'm using Ovation.  Mine just started itching like this about 8 days ago.  Before I had occasional itching. I started using it daily (consistently) after my last touch-up on March 10. So it's been about 40 days and it's bad now. I actually scratched a sore spot into the back of my head.  I stopped using ovation for about 36 hours and it got better. But I'm on a mission so I'm gonna just deal with the itching.


----------



## sareca

KPH said:


> I have been using it for about 15 days and gave myself a touch up this week and since Wednesday I have been using all 3 products and tonight,* I'M ITCHING LIKE A MUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.*   I know the hair is clean and ladies, do you look at your scalp and edges to see all the new hairs coming in making the scalp darker.  3 of my cousins ordered this stuff today after one did the most extensive RESEARCH on it in the world.  I definitely know what I"m doing with $100 of my stimulus check.  You know when you search OCT on the internet this LINk COMES UP? Okay, I'm rattling.



Thank you! I was beginning to think it was just me.


----------



## LondonDiva

As soon as I apply I friggin itch. It's beginning to drive me crazy.

OT, this thread is past 1,000 and has over 47,000 views


----------



## cieramichele

LondonDiva said:


> As soon as I apply I friggin itch. It's beginning to drive me crazy.
> 
> OT, this thread is past 1,000 and has over 47,000 views



sticky!


----------



## jrae

sareca said:


> I'm using Ovation.  Mine just started itching like this about 8 days ago.  Before I had occasional itching. *I started using it daily (consistently) *after my last touch-up on March 10. So it's been about 40 days and it's bad now. I actually scratched a sore spot into the back of my head.  I stopped using ovation for about 36 hours and it got better. But I'm on a mission so I'm gonna just deal with the itching.



Sareca, how are you using it daily?  On dry hair or are you washing daily and applying it to wet hair?


----------



## Shaley

I hope mine is working - I've been using for about a month now and have absolutely NO itchies erplexed 
Maybe because I only use twice a week and not every day??


----------



## nomadpixi

So are ladies getting growth from EQyss Mega-Tek Coat Rebuilder? (Please say yes). I'm looking to replace my MTG with something that if I sweat in an excercize class I'm not embarrassed by the smell coming from my head.


----------



## CocoBunny

tt8 said:


> * *I MIGHT HAVE MISSED SOME OF YOU THAT ARE NEW TO THE CHALLENGE. PLEASE CHECK THE LIST TO SEE IF YOUR NAME IS LISTED. IF NOT, PLEASE PM SO I CAN ADD IT!!!!*
> THANKS


 
Please add me to the challange.  I will be using both  OCT and Mega Tek.  Do you think it would be overkill to mix it in with my Boundless Tresses (which also seems to get RAVE reviews)?  The BT is kind of oily so it might combat the scalp dryness and build up. Does anyone have any experiance with this or thoughts either pro or con?


----------



## **WonderWoman**

Chardai said:


> I hope mine is working - I've been using for about a month now and have absolutely NO itchies erplexed
> *Maybe because I only use twice a week and not every day??*


 
*I think that's the problem. Sareca's growth went through the roof when she started using it everyday, rather than 1ce a week. *

*I'm sure she'll come back and set you straight. *


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

**WonderWoman** said:


> *I think that's the problem. Sareca's growth went through the roof when she started using it everyday, rather than 1ce a week. *
> 
> *I'm sure she'll come back and set you straight. *



Dang, well maybe I need to up my usage to daily instead of 2-3x/wk..  I just got my mom and BFF onto this... they both ordered some today.


----------



## Jetblackhair

Ok, I got a little scared and decided to order OCT even though I have a couple of Mega-Tek bottles too.  I want to have inventory on hand and not run out of product.  I have this fear of trying to order Mega-Tek/OCT only to find out that every supplier is out of stock.erplexed

Shoot, 47,000 views to this thread.  You know people are going to be buying up this stuff.  When I get my stimulus check, I'm going to buy more.

I have My OCT already...great service.  I ordered it on 4/17 & received it on 4/19.


----------



## Moonxyz

interesting.... I'm thinking about buying Megatek.

i'll start with the 8oz bottle mixed with castor oil (cause my hair hates protein) 3x a week (before dc ing).

I hope this doesn't smell bad .....


----------



## Jetblackhair

Moonxyz said:


> interesting.... I'm thinking about buying Megatek.
> 
> i'll start with the 8oz bottle mixed with castor oil (cause my hair hates protein) 3x a week (before dc ing).
> 
> I hope this doesn't smell bad .....


 
No, it does not smell bad.  Actually it smells pretty good, like a light coconut scent.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Mega-Tek ladies help me out...I just ordered yesterday and now I'm having a bit of buyers remorse...I see more raves about the OCT than I do about the Megatek.... I went with the Mega-tek because I was convienced that it was the exact same product.

Ladies that have used both, tell me what you think about them being the same... if they are not the same, please tell me what is different. 

I didn't follow my first mind...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jetblackhair said:


> Ok, I got a little scared and decided to order OCT even though I have a couple of Mega-Tek bottles too. I want to have inventory on hand and not run out of product. I have this fear of trying to order Mega-Tek/OCT only to find out that every supplier is out of stock.erplexed
> 
> Shoot, 47,000 views to this thread. You know people are going to be buying up this stuff. When I get my stimulus check, I'm going to buy more.
> 
> I have My OCT already...great service. I ordered it on 4/17 & received it on 4/19.


Oh, I scrolled up and see you have both please do tell about the difference on your hair, the smell the texture, etc...if you scroll down, you'll see I'm having a bit of buyers remorse b'cas I went with the M-T vs the OCT... let us know what the differences are...

My hair isn't crazy about protein either...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

tnorenberg said:


> You know I just started this challenge and was going to use the Megatek that I already had until the OCT arrived. I told my DH about the product and don't U know he *STOLE IT! :gunner7:. *That SOB stole my stuff and had the nerve to put it in his bathroom ...Even the Premier Shampoo too.


Do tell, why did you choose to go with the OCT vs. the Mega-Tek ??  Have you used both?


----------



## Jetblackhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> Mega-Tek ladies help me out...I just ordered yesterday and now I'm having a bit of buyers remorse...I see more raves about the OCT than I do about the Megatek.... I went with the Mega-tek because I was convienced that it was the exact same product.
> 
> Ladies that have used both, tell me what you think about them being the same... if they are not the same, please tell me what is different.
> 
> I didn't follow my first mind...


 
JustKiya and LondonDiva have reported growth using Mega-Tek.  There are a lot of ladies using Mega-Tek (check out the first page of this thread).  

I've been using the Rejuvenator & Mega-Tek for a month and I can tell my hair is growing.  For the next month I will switch over to the OCT pack.

JustKiya listed the ingredients for all of the products & how they work.  Let me find it for you.


----------



## Jetblackhair

Ok, here are the ingredients Justkiya posted.  As for me, I also wanted to try the OCT pack.  I'm still going to use Mega-Tek. I don't think you can go wrong using it, just be consistent. 

 Ovation:
 Quote:
    Deionized  Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40  Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl  Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA,  Frangrance 
Rejuvenator: 
 Quote:
    Deionized  Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40  Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolized Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl  Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA,  Frangrance. 

Mega-Tek Rebuilder:
 Quote:
    Deionized  water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl  stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil),  panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI),  allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI),  polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance  
DI = Different ingredient 
HU = Higher up on  the list 

The Ovation and the Rejuvenator are identical, as far as the  ingredients and the order they are in. 

The Rebuilder, though, has MORE  hydrolyzed keratin protein, and it has marine protein and amino acids, which  neither of the others have, along with a few other 'different'  ingredients.

I dunno - I think the rebuilder might be the best  bet....
 __________________


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jetblackhair said:


> JustKiya and LondonDiva have reported growth using Mega-Tek. There are a lot of ladies using Mega-Tek (check out the first page of this thread).
> 
> I've been using the Rejuvenator & Mega-Tek for a month and I can tell my hair is growing. For the next month I will switch over to the OCT pack.
> 
> JustKiya listed the ingredients for all of the products & how they work. Let me find it for you.


Sorry for all the questions and thank you for helping me out with the info...what's the rejuvenator (Is that an OCT product) ...I see there are a few people in the thread that are using both the OCT and the Mega-Tek which is surprising.
Thank you!!!


ETA:  I see I ordered the rebuilder....I thought the product I was ordering was identical to the OCT product...I should have done a little more research.


----------



## Jetblackhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> Sorry for all the questions and thank you for helping me out with the info...what's the rejuvenator (Is that an OCT product) ...I see there are a few people in the thread that are using both the OCT and the Mega-Tek which is surprising.
> Thank you!!!


 
Questions...no problem.  The Rejuvenator is the same as OCT but it's an older version.  I think some people are using both because the OCT is pricey so alternating between OCT & Mega-Tek will give you more usage.

HTH


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jetblackhair said:


> Ok, here are the ingredients Justkiya posted. As for me, I also wanted to try the OCT pack. I'm still going to use Mega-Tek. I don't think you can go wrong using it, just be consistent.
> 
> Ovation:
> Quote:
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance
> Rejuvenator:
> Quote:
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolized Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance.
> 
> *Mega-Tek Rebuilder:*
> *Quote:*
> *Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance*
> DI = Different ingredient
> HU = Higher up on the list
> 
> The Ovation and the Rejuvenator are identical, as far as the ingredients and the order they are in.
> 
> The Rebuilder, though, has MORE hydrolyzed keratin protein, and it has marine protein and amino acids, which neither of the others have, along with a few other 'different' ingredients.
> 
> I dunno - I think the rebuilder might be the best bet....
> __________________


Thanks so much for posting that for me... I see I should have read up a little more before I placed my order... no harm, I'll just figure it out as I go. This was a big help!


----------



## Jetblackhair

^^^^ You're welcome, I know this thread is really loooong.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jetblackhair said:


> ^^^^ You're welcome, I know this thread is really loooong.


I just did a google and another popular board is all up in this thread and they started their own challenge...it's so funny when one girl discovered MT is for horses..she said "I was confused, which part of the hair is the hoof"  

ETA: They are also borrowing content!! LOL


----------



## tnorenberg

AtlantaJJ said:


> Do tell, why did you choose to go with the OCT vs. the Mega-Tek ??  Have you used both?



Well I already had the Megatek from when Sareca first introduced us to it, but never really got on  a program. I remember it making my hair really strong and thicker but not a lot in the growth department. So I figured I would at least get the same plus the growth with the OCT.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

tnorenberg said:


> Well I already had the Megatek from when Sareca first introduced us to it, but never really got on a program. I remember it making my hair really strong and thicker but not a lot in the growth department. So I figured I would at least get the same plus the growth with the OCT.


Have you started the challenge yet? Strong and thicker certainly isn't bad... how long did you use the MT?


----------



## tnorenberg

AtlantaJJ said:


> Have you started the challenge yet? Strong and thicker certainly isn't bad... how long did you use the MT?



I used the MT off an on for about a month at a time max. I just rotated it in with my regular staples when I felt my hair needed a boost. I was trying to start w/ the MT but he washes every day so there's not that much left. I may just wait on the OCT now.


----------



## MissRissa

Seriously, at this point, this thread needs to be a sticky.  

Who is adding stuff to their mega-tek/oct.  I think Kiya is.  I was wondering about anybody else.   If so are you getting growth?  I added a couple drops of evoo and saa to what I apply on dry scalp daily. I'm hoping its not gonna mess with the results.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MissRissa said:


> Seriously, at this point, this thread needs to be a sticky.
> 
> Who is adding stuff to their mega-tek/oct. I think Kiya is. I was wondering about anybody else. If so are you getting growth? I added a couple drops of evoo and saa to what I apply on dry scalp daily. I'm hoping its not gonna mess with the results.


Solie1185 posted in the other thread OCT/MT thread her mix on page 17....it seems to be working for her, she said she doesn't have the build up or the dryness.

Click here - the post is on this page.


----------



## cieramichele

atl, i think we have the better product according to her comparison.


----------



## LondonDiva

I'm getting good growth from the MT.

Now the ingredients in the  Mega Tek are better than the OCT after JustKiya's ingredient breakdown and told us what each ingredient does.

However I'm curious about the OCT as 'they' state there are double the aminos in OCT which would be the obvious kicker out of the two in terms of faster growth with the product.


----------



## cieramichele

LondonDiva said:


> I'm getting good growth from the MT.
> 
> Now the ingredients in the  Mega Tek are better than the OCT after JustKiya's ingredient breakdown and told us what each ingredient does.
> 
> However I'm curious about the OCT as 'they' state there are double the aminos in OCT which would be the obvious kicker out of the two in terms of faster growth with the product.



Just out of curiosity, what is your growth rate with MT?


----------



## Demi27

Hi ladies. 

I have a question. There was mention that there was a discount code for OCT before checking out on their site. 
However, I have gone all the way through (to confirming my order...credit card and shipping info already input) and I do not see anywhere to enter a code. 

Could someone help me? I did not complete the order yet because I would like to enter the code first. I am just purchasing the OCT. Does the discount apply to the entire system?

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## KPH

there is a section that asks where did you hear about OCT and there is a drop down menu and LHCF is listed on there.


----------



## Shaley

**WonderWoman** said:


> *I think that's the problem. Sareca's growth went through the roof when she started using it everyday, rather than 1ce a week. *
> 
> *I'm sure she'll come back and set you straight. *




Obviously I need to up my usage... *Going to apply to scalp/hair now*


----------



## Prettypsych

sareca said:


> From your lips to God's ears.  Honesty, I'm so happy with this I can't even imagine more. That 1/2 inch/month thing sucks! I'm so glad I took a chance with this product. *I probably would have gotten to 1inch/month sooner if I'd started out using it daily. *For the first month I only used it once/week. *snaps forehead* Now I use it every single day, except for the occasionally break because of the itching.
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!  The growth is awesome, *but the itches are driving me crazy. *My head itches 24 hours/day. It's a bit extreme. Anybody else been using it daily for over 30 days? Is your head itchin' like crazy?


 

I def. think that daily use results in more growth. I got a 1/2 inch in  less than 10 days. There may be a terminal point. If not, it is likely one may get more than an inch in one month.

As far as the itchies... I got them for the first few days, but then they went away. I get them ocassionally, but it's not as terrible as several of you have described (knock on wood). The only thing I may be doing differently is that I use folligen on my scalp in the morning and OCT in the evening. Perhaps the Folligen is counteracting it somehow...


----------



## Demi27

KPH said:


> there is a section that asks where did you hear about OCT and there is a drop down menu and LHCF is listed on there.


 

GOT IT!

Thank you SOOO much!


----------



## sareca

jrae said:


> Sareca, how are you using it daily?  On dry hair or are you washing daily and applying it to wet hair?



I only co-wash 3X/week.  Sometimes I use it a dry scalp (I rarely put it on my actually hair...at least not intentionally). Most of the time I spray my scalp with a little water then apply it. I don't think it works any better wet, but it is make it easier to distribute so you use less of it.


----------



## sareca

Chardai said:


> I hope mine is working - I've been using for about a month now and have absolutely NO itchies erplexed
> Maybe because I only use twice a week and not every day??



Wonderwoman is absolutely right! I wish I hadn't wasted all that time (and product). *Use it daily! *Rinse it if you can, but even if you only wash once every 2 weeks I'd still say apply it daily.   I didn't see anything when I was using it once/week.  I think the instructions should say... 

For maximum results use daily for 3-5 minutes AND overnight once/wk. I think that's what they mean.  They way they have it written it looks like once/week overnight alone will get you max growth, but it doesn't.


----------



## JFemme

Oh, lawd...

I have been bitten by the OCT bug....

I'm ordering as soon as I get my Sunday errands finished...

thanks to everyone, for all the glowing details, breakdowns and testimonials...

I wanna sport a BAA this summer....


----------



## LondonDiva

cieramichele said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is your growth rate with MT?



I have no idea as of yet, not a full month of using, plus I'm trying hard not to watch my new growth. I apply MT every day like you would a hair oil/grease

Here is a pic 9 days post relaxer


----------



## cieramichele

LondonDiva said:


> I have no idea as of yet, not a full month of using, plus I'm trying hard not to watch my new growth. I apply MT every day like you would a hair oil/grease
> 
> Here is a pic 9 days post relaxer



oh my lord! I cant wait to get this!


----------



## SelfStyled

LondonDiva said:


> I have no idea as of yet, not a full month of using, plus I'm trying hard not to watch my new growth. I apply MT every day like you would a hair oil/grease
> 
> Here is a pic 9 days post relaxer


LD, how often do you wash or cowash?


----------



## LondonDiva

SelfStyled said:


> LD, how often do you wash or cowash?



I'm pretty much going back to basics. I wash and deep condition once a week. I apply everyday and have no buildup issues.


----------



## SelfStyled

LondonDiva said:


> I'm pretty much going back to basics. I wash and deep condition once a week. I apply everyday and have no buildup issues.


 

Thanks for the reply- that is helpful.


----------



## yodie

Just washed and applied OVT throughout my hair.

This stuff feels so good that I decided not to rinse out.  I'm wearing a half wig, so I just left the OVT in my hair and twisted it.  

This is only day 4 for me, but this stuff makes my hair feel so soft.  It could just be me, but my nape feels soooo moisturized and bushier.  

Won't check for actual growth until next month. I wanna be surprised.


----------



## Cassandra1975

yodie said:


> Just washed and applied OVT throughout my hair.
> 
> This stuff feels so good that I decided not to rinse out. I'm wearing a half wig, so I just left the OVT in my hair and twisted it.
> 
> This is only day 4 for me, but this stuff makes my hair feel so soft. It could just be me, but my nape feels soooo moisturized and bushier.
> 
> Won't check for actual growth until next month. I wanna be surprised.


I ordered mine yesterday...I believe I will just leave it in as well. I don't know if I will be doing wng's this summer or not.


----------



## Moonxyz

I'm kinda scared of MT erplexed.

does it smell bad? i don't want to be walking around with funky hair


----------



## Jetblackhair

Moonxyz said:


> I'm kinda scared of MT erplexed.
> 
> does it smell bad? i don't want to be walking around with funky hair


 
No, it doesn't smell bad at all and if it did believe me, everyone in this thread would be talking about it.   Too me it smells like a hint of coconut.


----------



## Jetblackhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just did a google and another popular board is all up in this thread and they started their own challenge...it's so funny when one girl discovered MT is for horses..she said *"I was confused, which part of the hair is the hoof" *
> 
> ETA: They are also borrowing content!! LOL


 
Ok, that right there is too funny.  I was laughing so hard my dh told me to keep it down (he's trying to watch a basketball game).


----------



## yodie

Cassandra1975 said:


> I ordered mine yesterday...I believe I will just leave it in as well. I don't know if I will be doing wng's this summer or not.


 
I notice that it does leave a slight build up.  I'm not worried about that.  Just want to maximize all of the benefits.  

Think I've found my staple product(s) for the rest of the year!!


----------



## january noir

:blowkiss:





JFemme said:


> Oh, lawd...
> 
> I have been bitten by the OCT bug....
> 
> I'm ordering as soon as I get my Sunday errands finished...
> 
> thanks to everyone, for all the glowing details, breakdowns and testimonials...
> 
> I wanna sport a BAA this summer....


 
HEY JFemme!:blowkiss:
How's it going Chica?  Welcome to the club.  I got mad growth the first round.  I can't wait to see how my hair looks in a year!  I use the Maximizing System daily.  It's worth every penny.


----------



## Moonxyz

Jetblackhair said:


> No, it doesn't smell bad at all and if it did believe me, everyone in this thread would be talking about it.  Too me it smells like a hint of coconut.


 
really? good .
so i'll definately be ordering it tomorrow then


----------



## atlien

Very interesting challenge....I am interested in the OCT. 

Does anyone know where I can find the list of ingredients for the OCT products? 

I looked on the site, but there was no listing.


----------



## yodie

atlien said:


> Very interesting challenge....I am interested in the OCT.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the list of ingredients for the OCT products?
> 
> I looked on the site, but there was no listing.


 
Not sure which page, but the ingredients are listed somewhere in this thread.


----------



## baddison

atlien said:


> Very interesting challenge....I am interested in the OCT.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the list of ingredients for the OCT products?
> 
> I looked on the site, but there was no listing.


 
Here ya go....
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4306177&postcount=1019

Hope this helps...


----------



## atlien

baddison said:


> Here ya go....
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4306177&postcount=1019
> 
> Hope this helps...




Thanks so much! That really did help....Looks like it contains protein. My hair hates to much protein.


----------



## Demi27

Yeah so err uhhh....

I broke down and bought the OCT today after reading all of the posts.
I'm not going to say that I'm joining the challenge because I keep changing my mind on growth aids. 

But this will be THE LAST growth aid I buy.





I think.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

I finally figured out what the scent of this reminds me of: Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor. Mmmm... tropical and coconutty


----------



## jrae

sareca said:


> I only co-wash 3X/week.  Sometimes I use it a dry scalp (I rarely put it on my actually hair...at least not intentionally). Most of the time I spray my scalp with a little water then apply it. I don't think it works any better wet, but it is make it easier to distribute so you use less of it.



Thanks. You anticipating my next question about applying it on the length of the hair.  Okay, I'll just keep doing what I'm doing. Scalp every night... I was second-guessing myself that it might be too much protein, but since its not applied to my hair every day, it should be okay.  I use Lacio-Lacio every day so I shouldn't have to deal with dryness.  Just rambling...


----------



## Lebiya

Are you guys getting this crazy growth from using the OCT on the hair (length) and MT on the scalp? …or just from one or the other?

I NEED this NOW!!! 

I’m looking for thickness EEEspecially…sooo if this is ‘all that’ like ya’ll say – this with henna will do the trick for me in terms of thickness!!!


----------



## MonaLisa

tootrendy19 said:


> I finally figured out what the scent of this reminds me of: Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor. Mmmm... tropical and coconutty


 

_Agreed.  I think I mentioned this to Vixxen some years ago.  If you look at the ingredients on the back of MegaTek and on the back of the original Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor, you will see some similarity, which I guess, accounts for the similarity in smell._


----------



## Lita

LondonDiva,Thats Some Good Growth.Keep It Up. HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## tnorenberg

LondonDiva said:


> I have no idea as of yet, not a full month of using, plus I'm trying hard not to watch my new growth. I apply MT every day like you would a hair oil/grease
> 
> Here is a pic 9 days post relaxer



Wow, now I'm really upset that my DH stole my MT for himself.   That's amazing growth for 9 days. It's easier to gauge the amount of growth after a fresh relaxer. HHG


----------



## luckiestdestiny

This is the last growth aid I'm buying. I bought some vitamins and they did nothing. My hair grows pretty fast, and has been super long before, but I want to get it back as soon as I can. I want it to move past bra strap d&[email protected] it!!!  No more stupid set backs like my thyroid disease!!!!!  Sorry, I had to get that outta my chest.  So what they hey, I guess I'll give it a try! I hope I'm not loopy for falling for snake oil. With all the proof from this site, I don't believe it's snake oil, but I really do hope it works for me. We'll see...


----------



## ebonylocs

LondonDiva said:


> I have no idea as of yet, not a full month of using, plus I'm trying hard not to watch my new growth. I apply MT every day like you would a hair oil/grease
> 
> Here is a pic 9 days post relaxer


Girl, are you sure you didn't just get underprocessed.

I relaxed 2 weeks ago, but my roots probably look like this, because I underprocessed myself.

Just checking so I can be sure this thing works, you understand. I just ordered it from tailgator.


----------



## LondonDiva

ebonylocs said:


> Girl, are you sure you didn't just get underprocessed.
> 
> I relaxed 2 weeks ago, but my roots probably look like this, because I underprocessed myself.
> 
> Just checking so I can be sure this thing works, you understand. I just ordered it from tailgator.


 
No I've been relaxing my own hair for 13 years. My hair was not underprocessed and if it was I wouldn't have posted a picture. I noticed growth 3 days after using it like I did with Boundless Tresses.

Justkiya also got quick results with it also (she's natural), other's have claimed to get around 1/4 to 1/2 an inch in 10 days.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Moonxyz said:


> interesting.... I'm thinking about buying Megatek.
> 
> i'll start with the 8oz bottle mixed with castor oil (cause my hair hates protein) 3x a week (before dc ing).
> 
> I hope this doesn't smell bad .....


 

Okay, I'm glad I'm not in this by myself!!   I have been shedding quite a bit...I couldn't get a handle on it...last week I decided to forego my M-T usage and I had no, NO, no, nada, not any shedding last week...a few meager strands....Okay, this is from a chic, that had a good bit of hair releasing on its own, without combing, on a daily basis....So, I will mix my M-T with castor oil, because I think the protein is drying my hair out.  

I hope there is a noticeable difference.  I do not want to quit my M-T program...but then, I don't want long, thin hair, either...yuck!nono:


----------



## january noir

luckiestdestiny said:


> This is the last growth aid I'm buying. I bought some vitamins and they did nothing. My hair grows pretty fast, and has been super long before, but I want to get it back as soon as I can. I want it to move past bra strap d&[email protected] it!!! No more stupid set backs like my thyroid disease!!!!! Sorry, I had to get that outta my chest. So what they hey, I guess I'll give it a try! I hope I'm not loopy for falling for snake oil. With all the proof from this site, I don't believe it's snake oil, but I really do hope it works for me. We'll see...


 
I felt the same way; after SURGE, and other growth aides and hundreds of $$$ later, my hair was still breaking and acting a fool.  My hairdresser kept saying, "what are you doing to your hair?"  That's how bad it had gotten.  
Then came OVATION to my rescue! :superman:  If it works for me, I think it will work for you and anyone else unless they are not using it at all!


----------



## JustKiya

First, I jsut have to say I'm SOOOOO Excited to see so many other folks joining in - welcome one and all!!!!




AtlantaJJ said:


> Is this the product that is equivalent to the Ovation Cell Therapy.
> 
> Is this product drying? I have natural hair, I read somewhere that it may be drying..
> 
> TIA...



I don't find it drying at all - and I see that someone else has already pointed you in the direction of the ingredients list. 



Chardai said:


> I hope mine is working - I've been using for about a month now and have absolutely NO itchies erplexed
> Maybe because I only use twice a week and not every day??



I find the less I use it, the fewer itchies I have. After I've used it for a couple of days in a row, I'll get itchies.....  so only using it twice a week could definitely be why you aren't feeling the itch. 



nomadpixi said:


> So are ladies getting growth from EQyss Mega-Tek Coat Rebuilder? (Please say yes). I'm looking to replace my MTG with something that if I sweat in an excercize class I'm not embarrassed by the smell coming from my head.



I'm getting WONDERFUL growth from the Mega-Tek - I'm really excited by what my hair is up to! And the breakage!!! Oh my gods, I'll say it AGAIN - even if my hair didn't grow ANY faster, the way this stuff has practially HALTED my breakage means it's going to be a staple fo'LIFE! 
And it smells good.  I think it smells very good, actually. 



MissRissa said:


> Seriously, at this point, this thread needs to be a sticky.
> 
> Who is adding stuff to their mega-tek/oct.  I think Kiya is.  I was wondering about anybody else.   If so are you getting growth?  I added a couple drops of evoo and saa to what I apply on dry scalp daily. I'm hoping its not gonna mess with the results.



I'm adding castor oil, Vitamin E oil, and SAA to my Mega-Tek - the castor oil & Vitamin E oil because those are the only two things in the Ovation Cell Therapy that aren't in the Mega-Tek, and the SAA because I'm addicted to the stuff.  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, I'm glad I'm not in this by myself!!   I have been shedding quite a bit...I couldn't get a handle on it...last week I decided to forego my M-T usage and I had no, NO, no, nada, not any shedding last week...a few meager strands....Okay, this is from a chic, that had a good bit of hair releasing on its own, without combing, on a daily basis....So, I will mix my M-T with castor oil, because I think the protein is drying my hair out.
> 
> I hope there is a noticeable difference.  I do not want to quit my M-T program...but then, I don't want long, thin hair, either...yuck!nono:



I found that I shed A LOT more the first week or two - and I thought (and still think) that it's a sign of the Mega-Tek working. If you think about it, if you have faster growth, your follicles are going to be pushing out all of the hairs that were CLOSE to shedding, so that those brand new hairs can pop on out. I've found that the shedding slows, and your hair gets thicker, and then longer. So - don't let a little shedding scare you - it should slow down in a bit.  

:wow: For all the new faces!!!! Can't WAIT to see everyones results!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Justkiya,

You are sooo supportive!  I think the world of you!  Where did you get SAA? Silk Amino Acids, right?  I'd like to try it your way....


----------



## growinglong777

Okay, I just had a relaxer last on Thursday, 4/17, so now I should really be able to measure my growth and how long it takes for the OCT to kick in. I will update as soon as new growth starts popping out.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> I found that I shed A LOT more the first week or two - and I thought (and still think) that it's a sign of the Mega-Tek working. *If you think about it, if you have faster growth, your follicles are going to be pushing out all of the hairs that were CLOSE to shedding, so that those brand new hairs can pop on out. I've found that the shedding slows, and your hair gets thicker, and then longer. So - don't let a little shedding scare you - it should slow down in a bit.  *
> 
> :wow: For all the new faces!!!! Can't WAIT to see everyones results!


The entire statement above it true, the same thing happens if you use Rogaine...it restarts your hair growth cycle so the hairs close to end of life shed and the new hairs come in....there is a ton of information about this on the internet if you google "dread shed".  It's actually a great sign because it means your hair follicles are active and ready to start a new life cycle for the hair. This is true for shedding of whole strands only only not for breakage.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Justkiya,
> 
> You are sooo supportive! I think the world of you! Where did you get SAA? Silk Amino Acids, right? I'd like to try it your way....


I'd like to know this as well...


----------



## kellylinn77

Okay ladies I'm in. I just ordered the OCT should be here this week. I'm so excited. Here's my start picture, I had to get a much needed trim on Saturday (my last one for a long time)


----------



## Soliel185

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'd like to know this as well...


 

I get my SAA from lotioncrafter.com. They have the best price that I've found so far, as well as alot of other great raw ingredients (natural oils & butters) at reasonable prices.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You guys are Angels...

Thanks for the valuable information...I was really a little let down when I noticed all of the shedding...dread shed...I will research this.  I appreciate you all -  your expertise and your honesty...that's what makes this forum ROCK!  I look forward to logging in, because I feel like I'm just gonna learn something new and promising...

Thanks Bunches!


----------



## JustKiya

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Justkiya,
> 
> You are sooo supportive!  I think the world of you!  Where did you get SAA? Silk Amino Acids, right?  I'd like to try it your way....



Thank you!!!!  

I got the SAA from lotioncrafters.com - and that actually reminds me - I also added the SAA to my mix because they claim that Ovation has more amino acids than Mega-Tek, and I figured I could add my OWN amino acids and be straight - get all the additional benefits for half the price....  Mama gotta pay for gas!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

:scratchch  Question - (and I know I should probably be in another thread....)
Is pure MSM powder and the pure Sulfur powder used for gardening the same thing???  

I was going to whip-up a mix and wondered is this safe for use on my scalp??? I thought it was at first, but now I don't know for certain....can someone help me?

You guys are so knowledgeable about other topics, I thought, why not just put it out there????


----------



## Rapunzel2B

My hair hates protein!  Which product has less protein, the OCT or MT?


----------



## JustKiya

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> :scratchch  Question - (and I know I should probably be in another thread....)
> Is pure MSM powder and the pure Sulfur powder used for gardening the same thing???
> 
> I was going to whip-up a mix and wondered is this safe for use on my scalp??? I thought it was at first, but now I don't know for certain....can someone help me?
> 
> You guys are so knowledgeable about other topics, I thought, why not just put it out there????



Somehow, I wouldn't do it. Largely because I don't know what the garden sulfur is made of, and what the process is, and whether it's safe for your head. 
I'm pretty sure that pure Sulphur and MSM are two different products as well - maybe same root product, but two very different things. 



Rapunzel2B said:


> My hair hates protein!  Which product has less protein, the OCT or MT?



I don't know, actually. My hair isn't too fond of protein either - and I've been using the Mega-Tek on a regular. I do mix it with castor oil, Vitamin E oil, and SAA to help reduce the impact - all I can say so far is that I think I'll be able to skip most of my 'scheduled' protein treatments. I did one weekend before last (and I was debating if my hair REALLY needed it) - and while I don't think I'm seeing more breakage - I really think my hair could have skipped the treatment just fine. 

Or, if you are really concerned - use it as a protein conditioner! Using it that infrequently most likely won't give you the nice growth boost most of us are seeing, but I betcha it'll halt breakage in it's tracks...


----------



## carletta

IS ANYONE USING OVATION WITH THEIR HAIR UP IN A WEAVE ????


----------



## Cassandra1975

JustKiya said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> I got the SAA from lotioncrafters.com - and that actually reminds me - I also added the SAA to my mix because they claim that Ovation has more amino acids than Mega-Tek, and I figured I could add my OWN amino acids and be straight - get all the additional benefits for half the price....  Mama gotta pay for gas!!!


How much castor oil, SAA, etc are you adding to your MT?  Do you measure, or pour and go?    I have castor oil at home, but I would have to order SAA, if the mix alone does not work for me.


----------



## JustKiya

Cassandra1975 said:


> How much castor oil, SAA, etc are you adding to your MT?  Do you measure, or pour and go?    I have castor oil at home, but I would have to order SAA, if the mix alone does not work for me.



Urm. 

I mix my Mega-Tek in a 2oz tub - it makes it easier for me to dab a tiny bit and apply. So, to that 2oz I add... 1/2 teaspoon of SAA (I know that cuz I measured how much a capful was), and about 1/2 tsp. each of the oils (guessing here, but it's about an equal amount of all three). I mix them together first (the SAA, Vit. E & castor), and then add a wee bit of Mega-Tek, mix it in to allow the stuff to 'suspend' into a nice cream, then fill the tub the rest of the way up with the Mega-Tek, and mix it in well. 

 And, I'mma be an SAA pusher, because even if you don't use it in the Mega-Tek, it's a FABULOUS additive to any of your hair mixes/items...


----------



## Serenity_Peace

I've been mixing MT and OCT in an applicator bottle, adding to that Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, and a little Vitamin E and a couple of drops of Rosemary. Apply that just to the scalp every other day!

I pre-poo with Alma and MT with heat. Then wash with OCT Shampoo, deep condition, and rinse with OCT condition rinse. 

I must admit that MT has a lot of protein in it, so I have to be careful and make sure I deep condition and keep my hair moisturized!

I rollerset once weekly and only lose a very small amount of hair. My spray bottle includes Avocado Mist, a little Joyce Williams Hair Food (makes detangling easier for rollersets), water, Grapeseed and Jojoba oils.

I don't measure; I just eye the ingredients and make sure the mixture is diluted with water.

I usually can wait 16 weeks to relax. I'm now at 10 weeks and can no longer wait so I'm relaxing this weekend.

I've had many *random* people comment that my hair has grown but I can't tell due to the shrinkage.

So I will relax this weekend but I want to try a new lye relaxer rather than ORS Lye. I really like ORS Lye but it doesn't straighten enough for me; I'm always left underprocessed and I think that's causing some breakage.


----------



## ebonylocs

carletta said:


> IS ANYONE USING OVATION WITH THEIR HAIR UP IN A WEAVE ????



Don'tSpeakDefeat is. She started a thread about OCT being the truth.c


----------



## LondonDiva

Is it just me or does anyone get a very warm sensation each time they apply it to their scalp.  It's almost, and I'm guessing here what rubbing pepper into the scalp would feel like. It's like a peppery warm tingle.

The thing is to feel it everyday. I'd not normally get sensations everyday from using a growth aid, considering I don't wash it till day 7.  You'd think there'd be build up or plenty dirt on the scalp for it not to cause an effect. With this stuff even when I scratch my scalp no under the nail gunk either. It's like it just soaks in.

This plus the (I'm going back to my 2000 pre LHCF days) Organic Root Stimulator Carrot oil for the ends....OMG this cheap stuff is the bomb.  I can keep my hair and end moist and maximise on the MT growth.

Please someone step up and say I'm not crazy regarding the pepper feelin scalp.....


----------



## JustKiya

I'm with you on that LD - wayyyyyyyyy back in the thread I commented on a feeling I was getting as I was Mega'sagging my hair - I finally figured it was actually blood rushing to my scalp - which, could definitely be a peppery feeling - it's not minty cool, it's spicy warm.


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> I'm with you on that LD - wayyyyyyyyy back in the thread I commented on a feeling I was getting as I was Mega'sagging my hair - I finally figured it was actually blood rushing to my scalp - which, could definitely be a peppery feeling - it's not minty cool, it's *spicy warm*.



That's the best way to describe it. Great so I'm not crazy then.  Mi av a liccle pepper bun in de back of mi head right now. It feel sweet!


----------



## Coffee

I switched from using OCT to the Mega Tek Rejuvenator and I have a lot more growth from the MT Rejuvenator. I just ordered another bottle to make sure I don't run out. I'm not due for another relaxer until May 17th and I'm 99% sure, I can't go that long. I use it as a leave in and only use it 2 x per week. With the instructions that came with it, you only need 1/2 teaspoon in the bottle he sent and mix it with water, then apply to your hair/scalp.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I just got my bottle of MegaTek....im in!!


----------



## LondonDiva

Coffee said:


> I switched from using OCT to the Mega Tek Rejuvenator and I have a lot more growth from the MT Rejuvenator. I just ordered another bottle to make sure I don't run out. I'm not due for another relaxer until May 17th and I'm 99% sure, I can't go that long. I use it as a leave in and only use it 2 x per week. With the instructions that came with it, you only need 1/2 teaspoon in the bottle he sent and mix it with water, then apply to your hair/scalp.



I'm guessing you bought from Greg or Geoff or whatever his name is.  Mine came with the same instructions. I thought 1/2 a teaspon of what and mix with what. I'm on a fast ride dude to hair growth. Stuff that!! It's pure and unadulterated straight out of the bottle onto my scalp. I'll save for the water for hair washing time. 

Of course I never said that to him though


----------



## lane

I usually just lurk quietly, but you are correct about the warm sensation! FYI You have been one of my hair idols since I joined LHCF. 

I use MT on my scalp every evening (really trying to be consistent) and I must say my hair seems to really be thickening up.  OCT and MT are incredible.



LondonDiva said:


> Is it just me or does anyone get a very warm sensation each time they apply it to their scalp.  It's almost, and I'm guessing here what rubbing pepper into the scalp would feel like. It's like a peppery warm tingle.
> 
> The thing is to feel it everyday. I'd not normally get sensations everyday from using a growth aid, considering I don't wash it till day 7.  You'd think there'd be build up or plenty dirt on the scalp for it not to cause an effect. With this stuff even when I scratch my scalp no under the nail gunk either. It's like it just soaks in.
> 
> This plus the (I'm going back to my 2000 pre LHCF days) Organic Root Stimulator Carrot oil for the ends....OMG this cheap stuff is the bomb.  I can keep my hair and end moist and maximise on the MT growth.
> 
> Please someone step up and say I'm not crazy regarding the pepper feelin scalp.....


----------



## LondonDiva

lane said:


> I usually just lurk quietly, but you are correct about the warm sensation! FYI You have been one of my hair idols since I joined LHCF.
> 
> I use MT on my scalp every evening (really trying to be consistent) and I must say my hair seems to really be thickening up.  OCT and MT are incredible.



Me a hair idol of yours. I didn't think my hair looked halfway decent in the 6 years or so of being on this board since last month when I cut it. 

Thank you that's much appreciated.


----------



## Coffee

LondonDiva said:


> I'm guessing you bought from Greg or Geoff or whatever his name is. Mine came with the same instructions. I thought 1/2 a teaspon of what and mix with what. I'm on a fast ride dude to hair growth. Stuff that!! It's pure and unadulterated straight out of the bottle onto my scalp. I'll save for the water for hair washing time.
> 
> Of course I never said that to him though


 
Yep that zactly what I am using. Well if my har has grown this much using it with water, I wonder what will happen if I use it straight ?


----------



## Shaley

sareca said:


> Wonderwoman is absolutely right! I wish I hadn't wasted all that time (and product). *Use it daily! *Rinse it if you can, but even if you only wash once every 2 weeks I'd still say apply it daily.   I didn't see anything when I was using it once/week.  I think the instructions should say...
> 
> For maximum results use daily for 3-5 minutes AND overnight once/wk. I think that's what they mean.  They way they have it written it looks like once/week overnight alone will get you max growth, but it doesn't.



Yeah, it does say to only use once per their website but obviously people are getting major results using it more than 3 times per week. Starting this week I will up my usage to several times a week.


----------



## Flavia

Is anyone else using the OCT as a leave-in and MT on wash days?


----------



## Lucky's Mom

Ok - Help.

I am natural.
 How is this Mega Tek Used?  A pre Poo? A Leave in??
I think I can find it where I get my cat's food...............

I am totally confused - but I know I cannot pay 50 bucks for a bottle OCT... no way...

Help girls!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

You ladies are making me wanna up my usage to daily!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom

samanthajones67 said:


> Ok - Help.
> 
> I am natural.
> How is this Mega Tek Used? A pre Poo? A Leave in??
> I think I can find it where I get my cat's food...............
> 
> I am totally confused - but I know I cannot pay 50 bucks for a bottle OCT... no way...
> 
> Help girls!


 

Can somenoe help me out here?????


----------



## tlstacy

Mega-Tek is being used in many different ways. The directions say to shampoo hair, apply Mega-Tek, leave it on for 5 minutes and rinse - that's it. However, some are using it as a leave-in and others are deep conditioning with it. I follow the directions and use it on my nape as a leave-in. I think I have an inch of growth on my nape after about 3 weeks. I just started using it on my entire head. I think it is up to you how you want to use it. It has protein in it so how your hair responds to protein may help you figure out how you want to use it. Hope this helps!



samanthajones67 said:


> Can somenoe help me out here?????


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I mixed mine with lenzi's request and castor oil and it does smell like coconuts  I hid the bottle wayyy in the back of my closet so my roomie doesnt see the HUGE "hoof" thingy on the bottle.


----------



## lovelymissyoli

*BELIEVE THE HYPE LADIES!!! :bouncegre*

Wow, I can't believe the once skeptic in me is saying such a thing!

_(this is going to be *long* so please bare with me!!)_

Ladies I relaxed my hair on 4/7. This time around I went much straighter...in fact bone straight in some areas instead of my usual texlax. Anyways, I began using Mega-Tek on 4/14 (as noted in my journals). I was consistent with it for 2 days and then got tired of parting my hair to apply it to my scalp. It took way too long. So I procrastinated for a few days until I went to Sally's and purchased an applicator bottle to apply my MT (4/14). The following day I decided to get serious about my growth so I put some twists in my hair so that I could apply MT evenly throughout my entire head everyday. I would also be co-washing every morning so I knew the MT would be applied to wet hair as the directions says it should.

I took my twists out yesterday, after wearing them for 6 days. I washed, rollerset, and then flat ironed my hair. Now let's fast forward to today. I just finished putting in flexi rods and was wondering why I wasn't able to get my roots straight with the flat iron. I have a technique for this and I couldn't understand why my freshly relaxed hair was acting up after only 2 weeks?  I usually don't see growth until week 5!

*So I went in for further inspection and would you believe that after 6 days of using MT I have close to 1/4" +/- growth in certain places?!?! *​
I just had to share!! I believe the hype now , and once I attend this event I have this week, I'm putting the twists back in and applying MT daily!! Here I was thinking that it wasn't doing anything and I should have shelled out the cash for OT, but MT is a keeper!! 

Oh and before I get one of those *need pics* icons, here's a photo...it's not the best, but you get the idea!


----------



## gymfreak336

^^^ 6 days!!!! Thats amazing.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

tlstacy said:


> Mega-Tek is being used in many different ways. The directions say to shampoo hair, apply Mega-Tek, leave it on for 5 minutes and rinse - that's it. However, some are using it as a leave-in and others are deep conditioning with it. I follow the directions and use it on my nape as a leave-in. I think I have an inch of growth on my nape after about 3 weeks. I just started using it on my entire head. I think it is up to you how you want to use it. It has protein in it so how your hair responds to protein may help you figure out how you want to use it. Hope this helps!


 

Thanks!!!

HMMM - protien........ So are just the relaxed laides using this?
I can't over use protien as a natural...............


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

lovelymissyoli said:


> *BELIEVE THE HYPE LADIES!!! :bouncegre*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe the once skeptic in me is saying such a thing!
> 
> _(this is going to be *long* so please bare with me!!)_
> 
> Ladies I relaxed my hair on 4/7. This time around I went much straighter...in fact bone straight in some areas instead of my usual texlax. Anyways, I began using Mega-Tek on 4/14 (as noted in my journals). I was consistent with it for 2 days and then got tired of parting my hair to apply it to my scalp. It took way too long. So I procrastinated for a few days until I went to Sally's and purchased an applicator bottle to apply my MT (4/14). The following day I decided to get serious about my growth so I put some twists in my hair so that I could apply MT evenly throughout my entire head everyday. I would also be co-washing every morning so I knew the MT would be applied to wet hair as the directions says it should.
> 
> I took my twists out yesterday, after wearing them for 6 days. I washed, rollerset, and then flat ironed my hair. Now let's fast forward to today. I just finished putting in flexi rods and was wondering why I wasn't able to get my roots straight with the flat iron. I have a technique for this and I couldn't understand why my freshly relaxed hair was acting up after only 2 weeks?  I usually don't see growth until week 5!
> 
> *So I went in for further inspection and would you believe that after 6 days of using MT I have close to 1/4" +/- growth in certain places?!?! *​
> 
> I just had to share!! I believe the hype now , and once I attend this event I have this week, I'm putting the twists back in and applying MT daily!! Here I was thinking that it wasn't doing anything and I should have shelled out the cash for OT, but MT is a keeper!!
> 
> Oh and before I get one of those *need pics* icons, here's a photo...it's not the best, but you get the idea!


Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Diya

This is very encouraging!  I get a fresh relaxer and my OCT this week, so I'll start documenting my progress as soon as it arrives


----------



## Ms.Honey

samanthajones67 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> HMMM - protien........ So are just the relaxed laides using this?
> I can't over use protien as a natural...............


 You can mix it with other stuff if you want. You can also but it directly on your scalp instead of your hair.


----------



## JustKiya

samanthajones67 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> HMMM - protien........ So are just the relaxed laides using this?
> I can't over use protien as a natural...............



I'm a natural, and I'm using it! My hair is pretty protein sensitive, and it's been LOVING on the Mega-Tek! I mix mine with a lil Vitamin E oil, a lil Castor Oil, and a lil SAA - it soaks right into my scalp and my roots love it! 

I do think that I might have to start skipping my protein treatments though, as I don't think my hair needs it, at all, now.


----------



## tt8

samanthajones67 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> HMMM - protien........ So are just the relaxed laides using this?
> I can't over use protien as a natural...............


*NO, I started this challenge off natural like other challenge members. It's an equal opportunity grower*



MSHONEY said:


> You can mix it with other stuff if you want. You can also but it directly on your scalp instead of your hair.


*Most of us are getting growth by applying to the scalp and strength by applying to length of hair. Be advised if you do put on your ends that its a little amount followed by a moisturizer and or sealant. Castor oil is a great one. HTH
*


----------



## tt8

*WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE & HAPPY GROWING
lane                            
chocolat79
Soliel185                   
PittiPat
MissVee                     
Br*nzedb*mbsh~ll
slimmzz                     
MissRissa
KPH 
LondonDiva
shakesha22              
AJamericanDiva
esoterica                   
Sebring26
growinglong777       
Queeny20
MSHONEY                  
GANicole
CocoBunny                
Mz DEE DEE
tlstacy12                   
Alli77
qtslim83                    
JD2'd   
sunbasque

Ovación! 
tt8



*


----------



## tt8

:birthday2 *SHIMMIE!!!!!*


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> :birthday2 *SHIMMIE!!!!!*



:birthday2 :birthday2 :birthday2 SHIMMIE!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Ms.Honey

tt8 said:


> *Most of us are getting growth by applying to the scalp and strength by applying to length of hair. Be advised if you do put on your ends that its a little amount followed by a moisturizer and or sealant. Castor oil is a great one. HTH*


 
I bought some Hollywood Beauty Castor oil w/mink oil and their Olive Oil Creme creme hairdress for dry hair yesterday. They have so much good stuff in them. My nephew has the Castor Oil from Isoplus and is using it on his face and his skin looks fantastic, it's glowing. He stopped using it in his hair because he said it was making his hair grow too fast. It's only been a week.


----------



## Moonxyz

Does anyone else think this should become a sticky?

I mean it does have +1000 posts and i'm sure many more to come


----------



## onejamifan

I got myself a bottle of Mega Tek today.... why? why? whhyyyyyyyyyyyyy??? So I guess I'm in!


----------



## OrangeMoon

onejamifan said:


> I got myself a bottle of Mega Tek today.... why? why? whhyyyyyyyyyyyyy??? So I guess I'm in!


 
not you tooooooooooo 

I may order some in a few minutes


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Long-Haired Ladies (prophetic)

Have any of you noticed that your hair becomes extra poofy with M-T?  I would like to use it all over my hair (with sealant, of course), but it makes my already BIG hair BIGGER, MUCH BIGGER:woohoo:

Which is good, but then my hair just looks enormous....not necessarily pretty, just really large.  I'm from Texas, y'all and I LUV  me some big hair, but this is almost ridiculous....any suggestions on how you guys tame it?  I've been rollerwrapping my hair....


----------



## Shimmie

*ATTENTION EVERYONE!* 

Guess what?  I did a commercial spot for Ovation AND they want you to call in and share your testimonials.  

I shared our thread with Ovation's corporate team and they ahve been reading our thread and they are so impressed with us and our results.  

They were so elated that they have extended an invitation for us to call into their phone line and give a 2 minute testimonial of what Ovation Hair Products have done for you. 

The number to call is: *1-888-580-3332*

Here's my testimonial ladies, for you to listen to. (Click the 'download' link)  I love it! 



 *Ovation Hair-Shimmie (Channel 933).mp3*
1927K Play Download 

Here's an exerpt of the wonderful letter that I received from Ovation's President...:wow:

_



I wanted to personally thank you for the great testimonial you gave us via the toll-free line. 

We’ve been reading some of the threads on the forum, and I have to say, I’m very impressed by some of the knowledge posted there. I would like to post there, but feel it may be inappropriate. I don’t want to invade anybody’s space, or privacy, or sound like I’m trying to sell anybody anything. I’d like the Long Hair Care Forums to stay exactly as they are, without my interference. I have a great respect for you and your fellow forum members.  

If anybody else is interested in giving us some feedback (positive or otherwise).  Please feel free to call or email me anytime with thoughts, questions, concerns, etc.

Click to expand...

 
I really like these people at Ovation...  _


----------



## gymfreak336

Shimmie said:


> *ATTENTION EVERYONE!*
> 
> Guess what?  I did a commercial spot for Ovation AND they want you to call in and share your testimonials.
> 
> I shared our thread with Ovation's corporate team and they ahve been reading our thread and they are so impressed with us and our results.
> 
> They were so elated that they have extended an invitation for us to call into their phone line and give a 2 minute testimonial of what Ovation Hair Products have done for you.
> 
> The number to call is: *1-888-580-3332*
> 
> Here's my testimonial ladies, for you to listen to. (Click the 'download' link)  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> *Ovation Hair-Shimmie (Channel 933).mp3*
> 1927K Play Download
> 
> Here's an exerpt of the wonderful letter that I received from Ovation's President...:wow:
> 
> _
> 
> *I really like these people at Ovation*...  _




Me too. I like companies that show their appreciation to their customers.


----------



## sweetie77

Ladies i would like to join this challenge .I hope its not to late sittng here with a credit card in my hand hard to decide which to purchase


----------



## crlsweetie912

will.not.buy.ovation
(at least until I get my big back pay check!)


----------



## sweetie77

Ok so the cell bulider and the creme rinse ?


----------



## JustKiya

sweetie77 said:


> Ok so the cell bulider and the creme rinse ?



I think most people started with the full 'mini' pack (the sample sizes of all three) to see which they liked the best, and then ordered the full sized ones of the ones they really liked....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

samanthajones67 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> HMMM - protien........ So are just the relaxed laides using this?
> I can't over use protien as a natural...............


Hi SJ we can put it on our scalp as a topical. I was thinking the same thing, the protein would kill me but not if I put it on my scalp. I'm going to use a large eye dropper or a color application bottle just little squirts on the scalp massage it in daily.  I'll let you know teh method I choose after it has been delivered.  I don't expect to use it on the length of my hair. It's healthy I have no breakage or shedding so I'm going to leave well enough alone.


----------



## sweetie77

JustKiya said:


> I think most people started with the full 'mini' pack (the sample sizes of all three) to see which they liked the best, and then ordered the full sized ones of the ones they really liked....




Thank you off to order now


----------



## january noir

sweetie77 said:


> Ok so the cell bulider and the creme rinse ?


 

Hi Sweetie77!

If you want a more economical product, purchase the Mega-Tek.  
The Mega-Tek does not have a Creme Rinse, only the Ovation line.  

The Ovation line is the more expensive version and has 3 products; the _Color Therapy Shampoo_, the _Cell Therapy Conditioner_ and the _Creme Rinse_.  You could buy the Mega-Tek and the Ovation Creme Rinse if you want to.

I use all 3 Ovation products daily and I LOVE them.  The Creme Rinse makes my hair smooth and tangle-free!

Choose the one that best suits your needs; they both work!


----------



## new-life

Maybe the company can give us a LHCF discount if enough ppl give testimonials?



Shimmie said:


> *ATTENTION EVERYONE!*
> 
> Guess what? I did a commercial spot for Ovation AND they want you to call in and share your testimonials.
> 
> I shared our thread with Ovation's corporate team and they ahve been reading our thread and they are so impressed with us and our results.
> 
> They were so elated that they have extended an invitation for us to call into their phone line and give a 2 minute testimonial of what Ovation Hair Products have done for you.
> 
> The number to call is: *1-888-580-3332*
> 
> Here's my testimonial ladies, for you to listen to. (Click the 'download' link) I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> *Ovation Hair-Shimmie (Channel 933).mp3*
> 1927K Play Download
> 
> Here's an exerpt of the wonderful letter that I received from Ovation's President...:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> _I really like these people at Ovation...  _


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> Hi SJ we can put it on our scalp as a topical. I was thinking the same thing, the protein would kill me but not if I put it on my scalp. I'm going to use a large eye dropper or a color application bottle just little squirts on the scalp massage it in daily.  I'll let you know teh method I choose after it has been delivered.  I don't expect to use it on the length of my hair. It's healthy I have no breakage or shedding so I'm going to leave well enough alone.



Yeah - I never even considered using it on my length!!! I figure the little bit that works it's way down from my scalp when I rinse my head will be enough - I could see my hair being VERY unhappy if I used it as a conditioner....


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> Yeah - I never even considered using it on my length!!! I figure the little bit that works it's way down from my scalp when I rinse my head will be enough - I could see my hair being VERY unhappy if I used it as a conditioner....


 
The Ovation site says to use it on the scalp and length of hair.  
I've been doing this for a while now and I don't have any problems so far. 

I thought that the protein would leave my hair breaking and everything, but my hair has never felt better.  No, not ever!   Even my SO has agreed that my hair feels more and more like silk every day.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

january noir said:


> The Ovation site says to use it on the scalp and length of hair.
> I've been doing this for a while now and I don't have any problems so far.
> 
> I thought that the protein would leave my hair breaking and everything, but my hair has never felt better. No, not ever!  Even my SO has agreed that my hair feels more and more like silk every day.


We are natural, not relaxed...so protein can be a bit drying if we are not careful.

I wonder if the formulation of the OCT has a little less protein than the M-T and if the OCT cream rinse helps counter the dryness effect of the Cell Therapy protein when they are used together...  From reading the ingredients the M-T alone it seem like it would put my hair on protein overload.


----------



## sweetie77

Thank you so much i just placed my order


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> The Ovation site says to use it on the scalp and length of hair.
> I've been doing this for a while now and I don't have any problems so far.
> 
> I thought that the protein would leave my hair breaking and everything, but my hair has never felt better.  No, not ever!   Even my SO has agreed that my hair feels more and more like silk every day.



 But you are relaxed, right? Relaxed hair tends to be much less protein sensitive, on average, than natural hair.


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> But you are relaxed, right? Relaxed hair tends to be much less protein sensitive, on average, than natural hair.


 
Yes, I am relaxed.  Actually, it still made my new growth (which is not relaxed) very silky as well.  Maybe the formulation in the OVATION line is not as protein intensive?

The OVATION line has saved my hair.  I don't haven't needed anything else except Mango Butter and Nourish & Shine. 

I hope and pray I don't have any setbacks.  I've had so many since I've joined LHCF (October 2006).


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> Yes, I am relaxed.  Actually, it still made my new growth (which is not relaxed) very silky as well.  Maybe the formulation in the OVATION line is not as protein intensive?
> 
> The OVATION line has saved my hair.  I don't haven't needed anything else except Mango Butter and Nourish & Shine.
> 
> I hope and pray I don't have any setbacks.  I've had so many since I've joined LHCF (October 2006).



Hrrm, possibly.  I might try it. Maybe. Like, a month and a half from now, or something. Maybe.


----------



## Cassandra1975

onejamifan said:


> I got myself a bottle of Mega Tek today.... why? why? whhyyyyyyyyyyyyy??? So I guess I'm in!


I said the same thing.  LOL
They took the money out of my account on Monday via PayPal, so I guess my MT is on its way!


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> Hrrm, possibly.  I might try it. Maybe. Like, a month and a half from now, or something. Maybe.


 
I guess only someone who uses OVATION on fully natural hair would be able to tell us.  Whatever works right?!  

Seriously though, I was able to stretch my relaxer longer than I ever dreamed possible using these products.  Even my hairstylist was amazed.  I can usually only go to 7 weeks without major breakage issues and needing to cut my hair each time (not trims, but cuts!).  

This time, I stretched to 10 1/2 weeks and my hair was not damaged or broken or anything.  Amazing...  I am going to stretch even longer the next time.


----------



## Keen

crlsweetie912 said:


> will.not.buy.ovation
> (at least until I get my big back pay check!)



Don't fight it girl. Start planning and ask all your questions.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

Thats good but I sure hope they don't decide to raise the price of it now . 

It would be great if they gave our forum a good discount since im sure they will be getting alot of testimonies from here


Shimmie said:


> *ATTENTION EVERYONE!*
> 
> Guess what? I did a commercial spot for Ovation AND they want you to call in and share your testimonials.
> 
> *I shared our thread with Ovation's corporate team and they ahve been reading our thread and they are so impressed with us and our results.*
> 
> They were so elated that they have extended an invitation for us to call into their phone line and give a 2 minute testimonial of what Ovation Hair Products have done for you.
> 
> The number to call is: *1-888-580-3332*
> 
> Here's my testimonial ladies, for you to listen to. (Click the 'download' link) I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> *Ovation Hair-Shimmie (Channel 933).mp3*
> 1927K Play Download
> 
> Here's an exerpt of the wonderful letter that I received from Ovation's President...:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> _I really like these people at Ovation...  _


----------



## crlsweetie912

Keen said:


> Don't fight it girl. Start planning and ask all your questions.


PUSHA


----------



## Cien

okay..

I've been overlooking these MegaTek/Ovation threads, because lawd knows I don't need to be buying another hair product....but I'm glad that I came into this one!! 


I bought 5 bottles of Mega Tek last summer at $13.50 apiece, and I've only used one! I had to go back and find the thread. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=128930&highlight=mega+tek&page=10


I need to join this challenge, so I can experience what CONSISTENT usage will do for my hair! My use of the one bottle was extremely sporadic, so I have no idea what kind of affect it had on my hair--as far as growth! 
It took me several months to use it.


Anyway, Sign me up for this challenge! I'm SO in!  Andto think, I almost gave one of these bottles away to a girlfriend of mine recently. I'm glad that I didn't! 

I'll be using the Mega Tek on my scalp. And I guess I'll use it as a condition wash also. I'll track my progress!

now let me go back and read this entire thread.....


----------



## RZILYNT

january noir said:


> Hi Sweetie77!
> 
> If you want a more economical product, purchase the Mega-Tek.
> The Mega-Tek does not have a Creme Rinse, only the Ovation line.
> 
> The Ovation line is the more expensive version and has 3 products; the _Color Therapy Shampoo_, the _Cell Therapy Conditioner_ and the _Creme Rinse_. You could buy the Mega-Tek and the Ovation Creme Rinse if you want to.
> 
> I use all 3 Ovation products daily and I LOVE them. The Creme Rinse makes my hair smooth and tangle-free!
> 
> Choose the one that best suits your needs; they both work!


 


They do have a horsey creme rinse if you are interested 

http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/premcreamrin1.html

RZ~


----------



## JustKiya

RZILYNT said:


> They do have a horsey creme rinse if you are interested
> 
> http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/premcreamrin1.html
> 
> RZ~



STOP IT!!!!!    Danggone it! 

 

*sigh* 

I might as well just break on down and get it. I mean, why even wait? I KNOW I'm gonna EVENTUALLY break down and get it. Might as well just get all the gnashing of teeth outta the way, and scoop it on up.


----------



## january noir

RZILYNT said:


> They do have a horsey creme rinse if you are interested
> 
> http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/premcreamrin1.html
> 
> RZ~


 
THANKS!  I didn't know that.  I am going to try it. 

ETA:  I just purchased the Mega-Tek Rebuilder and the Creme Rinse so I can compare.


----------



## PittiPat

tt8 said:


> *WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE & HAPPY GROWING
> lane
> chocolat79
> Soliel185
> PittiPat
> MissVee
> Br*nzedb*mbsh~ll
> slimmzz
> MissRissa
> KPH
> LondonDiva
> shakesha22
> AJamericanDiva
> esoterica
> Sebring26
> growinglong777
> Queeny20
> MSHONEY
> GANicole
> CocoBunny
> Mz DEE DEE
> tlstacy12
> Alli77
> qtslim83
> JD2'd
> sunbasque
> 
> Ovación!
> tt8
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ah, thanks for the warm welcome.  My OCT just arrived today, so now I have both. Weeeeeeeeeeee, grow hair, GROW!  Weeeeeeeeeee :reddancer:


----------



## AtlantaJJ

RZILYNT said:


> They do have a horsey creme rinse if you are interested
> 
> http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/premcreamrin1.html
> 
> RZ~








Oh the humanity! I'm


----------



## RZILYNT

We are all up in this stuff...Luv' in it too! 

Happy Growin' Yall

RZ~


----------



## WomanlyCharm

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh the humanity! I'm


 
*whispers to AtlantaJJ*

It works good too!  So does the horsey shampoo... You knooooow you want it!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> STOP IT!!!!!    Danggone it!
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I might as well just break on down and get it. I mean, why even wait? I KNOW I'm gonna EVENTUALLY break down and get it. Might as well just get all the gnashing of teeth outta the way, and scoop it on up.


See you know it's true my teeth had already started up!! ! I just ordered the Mega-Tek I just wished I could have gotten them together....

Do we know the ingredients by chance?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

WomanlyCharm said:


> *whispers to AtlantaJJ*
> 
> It works good too! So does the horsey shampoo... You knooooow you want it!


Why you messin wit me.... 

ETA:

Look at this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A botanical oil-free, silicone free LEAVE ON conditioning spray that maintains the moisture balance within the hair shaft. Avocado Mist prevents the mane and tail from becoming dry, brittle, and breaking off. It is the ONLY equine conditioner that does not contain oil, silicone, wax, or synthetic polymers. Shines, detangles, and conditions mane, tail, and body. Detangles without the heaviness common in most conditioners. Promotes healthy silky shine and eases grooming. Can be left on, or rinsed off. Reduces hair breakage. Can be used wet or dry. Anti-static. Not slippery, not sticky, not slimy. NON-TOXIC, ALCOHOL FREE. 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED!

Copied from:


----------



## JustKiya

WomanlyCharm said:


> *whispers to AtlantaJJ*
> 
> It works good too!  So does the horsey shampoo... You knooooow you want it!



Oooh, you've used it??? I'm always up for a good detangler - tell us about it, wontcha?


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> STOP IT!!!!!    Danggone it!
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I might as well just break on down and get it. I mean, why even wait? I KNOW I'm gonna EVENTUALLY break down and get it. Might as well just get all the gnashing of teeth outta the way, and scoop it on up.


 
If the Eqyss Premier Creme Rinse is as good or better than the OVATION Creme Rinse, you will NOT be sorry.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, you've used it??? I'm always up for a good detangler - tell us about it, wontcha?


Come on, spill the beans already. The sampoo sounds just like the OCT I think we're on to something 











[FONT=arial, helvetica]Premier Shampoo is the ONLY equine shampoo that leaves the hair shaft completely clean, not coated with wax, oil, petroleum by-products, silicone, or synthetic polymers which are found in all other equine shampoos, thereby letting the hair accept more moisture from the air. Absolutely the finest shampoo ever made... for humans OR horses. Dry flaky skin disappears. Horses cool out up to 50% faster. Colors will be brighter. Rinses clean easily & leaves no residue. NON-TOXIC. Environmentally friendly. Safe for human cross-over use. For best results, use with Premier Natural Botanical Spray. No D.E.A. - 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED!
[/FONT]


----------



## WomanlyCharm

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, you've used it??? I'm always up for a good detangler - tell us about it, wontcha?


 
I used to use the shampoo a long time ago...it has the same ingredients as the Ovation shampoo, from what I understand. (same smell, same consistancy, same color, and it's cheaper...)  I need to do another  ingredient check.  I did it a while ago, but I just want to be sure!  

The Eyqess creme rinse did leave my hair nice and smooth, but not as soft as I like...so that had to go.


----------



## JustKiya

WomanlyCharm said:


> I used to use the shampoo a long time ago...it has the same ingredients as the Ovation shampoo, from what I understand. (same smell, same consistancy, same color, and it's cheaper...)  I need to do another  ingredient check.  I did it a while ago, but I just want to be sure!
> 
> The Eyqess creme rinse did leave my hair nice and smooth, but not as soft as I like...so that had to go.



So the Ovation rinse leaves your hair softer? Hrrrm. I think I'll get one bottle to start. Just to see.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

WomanlyCharm said:


> I used to use the shampoo a long time ago...it has the same ingredients as the Ovation shampoo, from what I understand. (same smell, same consistancy, same color, and it's cheaper...) I need to do another ingredient check. I did it a while ago, but I just want to be sure!
> 
> The Eyqess creme rinse did leave my hair nice and smooth, but not as soft as I like...so that had to go.


Thank you, you are really charming indeed, thanks for checking   I've always  liked horses but I never knew we would have so much in common...

ETA:




D.D. Al Jahara


----------



## SoforReal

I'm just now hearing about this challenge. Can someone pls tell me how heavy the topical stuff is and how does it smell? My hair gets weighed down very easy so I'm curious to know.


----------



## JustKiya

Indeed!!! I like horses too - had no clue! 

 

So. 

I got....... the Premier Cream Rinse......


and.....


The Avocado Mist Detangler Spray AND the Premier Rehydrant Spray. 

 They sounded so gooood. And I figure, might as well combine shipping, right? And..... if I don't like them..... well, it's just an experiment, ya know? 

 

You know, how sometimes folks talk about women with weaves, and how they stole the horses tail? 

 

We jacking the horse's bathroom cabinet - damn the tail!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Indeed!!! I like horses too - had no clue!
> 
> 
> 
> So.
> 
> I got....... the Premier Cream Rinse......
> 
> 
> and.....
> 
> 
> The Avocado Mist Detangler Spray AND the Premier Rehydrant Spray.
> 
> They sounded so gooood. And I figure, might as well combine shipping, right? And..... if I don't like them..... well, it's just an experiment, ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> You know, how sometimes folks talk about women with weaves, and how they stole the horses tail?
> 
> 
> 
> We jacking the horse's bathroom cabinet - damn the tail!!!


It makes prefect sense to me...I used to do Jahara's hair I never knew I could use the products on myself  That avocado spray sounds like the bomb!!!


----------



## JustKiya

SoforReal said:


> I'm just now hearing about this challenge. Can someone pls tell me how heavy the topical stuff is and how does it smell? My hair gets weighed down very easy so I'm curious to know.



I'm using the Mega-Tek with a very light hand, and I don't find it heavy at all on my fine hair. 

And it smells GREAT. Reminds me of Elasta QP sort of - a little coconutty, a little sweet, but not powerful.


----------



## LoveLiLi

I know it's late and I'm not an official member of the challenge, but I'm ordering some of the OCT because I can't resist giving this a try. I ordered the Gro Aut oil yesterday, so I gues I'll just alternate the two. The pj in me just can't be tamed.


----------



## SoforReal

JustKiya said:


> I'm using the Mega-Tek with a very light hand, and I don't find it heavy at all on my fine hair.
> 
> And it smells GREAT. Reminds me of Elasta QP sort of - a little coconutty, a little sweet, but not powerful.


 
Thank you. I'm just hoping it's not like MTG


----------



## WomanlyCharm

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you, you are really charming indeed, thanks for checking  I've always liked horses but I never knew we would have so much in common...
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.D. Al Jahara


 
Beautiful horse...you are so lucky!

BTW...the Survivor Super Detangler shine is some of the best stuff I've ever used.  Hands down.  This is the one product from Eqyss I reccommend without any hesitation.  Next time, get this!


----------



## JustKiya

SoforReal said:


> Thank you. I'm just hoping it's not like MTG



Oh, no, it's NOTHING like MTG!!!!!!    



WomanlyCharm said:


> Beautiful horse...you are so lucky!
> 
> BTW...the Survivor Super Detangler shine is some of the best stuff I've ever used.  Hands down.  This is the one product from Eqyss I reccommend without any hesitation.  Next time, get this!



*snaps fingers* Dangone it!! And I was so going to get that, too!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

WomanlyCharm said:


> Beautiful horse...you are so lucky!
> 
> BTW...the Survivor Super Detangler shine is some of the best stuff I've ever used. Hands down. This is the one product from Eqyss I reccommend without any hesitation. Next time, get this!


OT:
Thank you, I kept him a couple of years ago, it was a lot of work! He lives at a girl friends ranch now with a few other horses, I try to ride a few times a year. When I retire I am going to have horses on my property, they are the coolest animals on the planet!!


----------



## LondonDiva

Someone on this board is going to pay with all these Eqyss product recommendations.

I'm just gonna go ahead and purchase the gallon on MT next time. I'm going to ask is they can send me samples before shelling out on the big money for the other products.


----------



## michaela

So Eqyss Shampoo and The Detangler are Just as Good As the Ovation


----------



## yodie

Are any naturals experiencing protein overload with mega-tek?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> Are any naturals experiencing protein overload with mega-tek?


 1  2  3  4  5...


----------



## Mahalialee4

AtlantaJJ said:


> Come on, spill the beans already. The sampoo sounds just like the OCT I think we're on to something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica]Premier Shampoo is the ONLY equine shampoo that leaves the hair shaft completely clean, not coated with wax, oil, petroleum by-products, silicone, or synthetic polymers which are found in all other equine shampoos, thereby letting the hair accept more moisture from the air. Absolutely the finest shampoo ever made... for humans OR horses. Dry flaky skin disappears. Horses cool out up to 50% faster. Colors will be brighter. Rinses clean easily & leaves no residue. NON-TOXIC. Environmentally friendly. Safe for human cross-over use. For best results, use with Premier Natural Botanical Spray. No D.E.A. - 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED!
> [/FONT]



This is my favorite commercial shampoo.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Mahalialee4 said:


> This is my favorite commercial shampoo.


And you are natural too, it doesn't dry your hair out in any way?  That's saying a lot if it's the best commercial shampoo...I guess I just can't get over the fact that it's a horse product on a few different levels...it makes perfect sense to me now however because they are very sensitive, they have skin and hair issues just like we do...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

AtlantaJJ said:


> 1  2  3  4  5...



No, no problems at all.

You don't need alot of this stuff to make your hair wonderful....a little goes along way.


----------



## cieramichele

i wanna stay "stop it girls"  down PJ DOWN!


but keep going, i like the reviews


----------



## gorgeoushair

They have the human version too- Premier Botanical Color Intensifying Shampoo.  I believe they used to have the creme rinse too but I guess not anymore.


----------



## yodie

gorgeoushair said:


> They have the human version too- Premier Botanical Color Intensifying Shampoo. I believe they used to have the creme rinse too but I guess not anymore.


 
There must be a version of the cream rinse somewhere.  Can anyone find it? 

I can see a gallon size of mega-tek and the shampoo in my near future.

Okay ladies, off to add my OVT. Probably won't post again until I see some great results!!

Get the length, ladies!


----------



## michaela

This Is the Cream Rinse
*Cream Rinse & Detangler
*Formerly Known As,
*"Cloud Nine"*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This unique product was developed specifically to condition rough, dry, brittle hair and make tangles disappear. Brushing will be tangle free. A rich combination of natural emollients minimizes flyaways and smoothes hair cuticles to replenish each strand, leaving hair soft and tangle-free. Completely safe for human cross-over [/FONT]​


----------



## yodie

okay, said I wasn't going to post, but... just had to say thanks for finding this.  guess I'll start pulling out the credit card to order.  

YaY!!!! 



missprincess011 said:


> This Is the Cream Rinse
> *Cream Rinse & Detangler*
> Formerly Known As,
> *"Cloud Nine"*​
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This unique product was developed specifically to condition rough, dry, brittle hair and make tangles disappear. Brushing will be tangle free. A rich combination of natural emollients minimizes flyaways and smoothes hair cuticles to replenish each strand, leaving hair soft and tangle-free. Completely safe for human cross-over [/FONT]​


----------



## yodie

Just ordered some off ebay.


----------



## yodie

Mahalialee4 said:


> This is my favorite commercial shampoo.


 
Does the shampoo have SLS in it?


----------



## michaela

I researched And i couldnt find anything about SLS in the ingredients but to be on the safe side i emailed eqyss about that


----------



## yodie

missprincess011 said:


> I researched And i couldnt find anything about SLS in the ingredients but to be on the safe side i emailed eqyss about that


 
thank you.  I'll look for their website and wait to hear back from you.


----------



## michaela

Wait i found Some ingredients




*Eqyss Shampoo Equine Premier Gal*



SHAMPOO EQUINE PREMIER GAL 10355 Product Use: DAILY BOTANICAL SHAMPOO. BRIGHTENS WHITES AND INTENSIFIES COLORS WITHOUT DETERGENTS OR OILS. CONDITIONS AND MOISTURIZES WITH BOTANICAL EXTRACTS. Label Instructions: APPLY TO WET HORSE RUB INTO COAT RINSE. Ingredients: DEIONIZED WATER ALOE BARBADENSIS GEL SODIUM PCA LAVENDER EXTRACT CLOVE EXTRACT THYME EXTRACT ALLANTOIN PEG-75-LANOLIN CITRIC ACID DM DM HYDANTOIN SALT FD&C BLUE #1 FRAGRANCE Manufacturer: EQYSS GROOMING PRODUCTS Weight: 9.00 Size: GALLON Color: UPC Code: 786232103558 Minimize


----------



## michaela

Safe for use on dogs, cats, kittens and puppies. Scent: Mango. Ingredients: Deionized Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamide MEA, Sodium PCA, Hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides, Allantoin, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Tetrasodium EDTA, Acetamide MEA, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Polyquaterium-10, Citric Acid, DMDM Hydantoin, Extracts of Aloe Vera, Lavender and Thyme, FD&C Blue #1, Fragrance.


----------



## yodie

Missprincess, you are on it. Thanks again.
So, this one has SLS in it. This is the pet shampoo.  The other you listed didn't seem to have an SLS. My hair hates SLS.  





missprincess011 said:


> Safe for use on dogs, cats, kittens and puppies. Scent: Mango. Ingredients: Deionized Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamide MEA, Sodium PCA, Hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides, Allantoin, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Tetrasodium EDTA, Acetamide MEA, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Polyquaterium-10, Citric Acid, DMDM Hydantoin, Extracts of Aloe Vera, Lavender and Thyme, FD&C Blue #1, Fragrance.


----------



## michaela

MY hair HAtes it too!
It Gets DRY and HArd if i use a shampoo with SLS
But i Will Make sure too post about the Email About that
im wondering about the Avocado mist?


----------



## yodie

missprincess011 said:


> MY hair HAtes it too!
> It Gets DRY and HArd if i use a shampoo with SLS
> But i Will Make sure too post about the Email About that
> im wondering about the Avocado mist?


 
Don't tell me they have an avocado mist??? I'll have to go searching to see what this is all about.


----------



## michaela

Yes they do have one it sounds great 




*POLISH/SHINE: Avocado Mist Conditioner Detangler, 32 oz.* (EQyss)


*• Avocado Mist Conditioner Detangler*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*:* Botanical oil-free, silicone free LEAVE ON conditioning spray that maintains the moisture balance within the hair shaft. Avocado Mist prevents the mane and tail from becoming dry, brittle, and breaking off. It is the ONLY equine conditioner that does not contain oil, silicone, wax, or synthetic polymers. Shines, detangles, and conditions mane, tail, and body. Detangles without the heaviness common in most conditioners. Promotes healthy silky shine and eases grooming. Can be left on, or rinsed off. Reduces hair breakage. Can be used wet or dry. Anti-static. Not slippery, not sticky, not slimy. NON-TOXIC, ALCOHOL FREE. 32 oz. sprayer.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] #10265. ORDER NOW!


Ingredients: Deionized Water (Infused with Extracts of Rose, Sage, Rosemary, Thyme, Nettle, Chamomile, Seaweed, Lavender, Mint), Lauryl Methyl Gluceth-10 Hydroxypropyidimonium Chloride, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, Cetyl Alcohol, Steralkonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Silk, Tetrasodium EDTA, Octyl Methoxycinnamate, Isopropyl Alcohol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Fragrance.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## yodie

I'm shocked!! All of this for pets and humans have all these SLS, chemicals, mineral oil, etc.

Thanks again.  This may be added to my list somewhere down the line.  

Think about it... horses have some of the softest, most beautiful hair.  


missprincess011 said:


> Yes they do have one it sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *POLISH/SHINE: Avocado Mist Conditioner Detangler, 32 oz.* (EQyss)
> 
> 
> *• Avocado Mist Conditioner Detangler*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*:* Botanical oil-free, silicone free LEAVE ON conditioning spray that maintains the moisture balance within the hair shaft. Avocado Mist prevents the mane and tail from becoming dry, brittle, and breaking off. It is the ONLY equine conditioner that does not contain oil, silicone, wax, or synthetic polymers. Shines, detangles, and conditions mane, tail, and body. Detangles without the heaviness common in most conditioners. Promotes healthy silky shine and eases grooming. Can be left on, or rinsed off. Reduces hair breakage. Can be used wet or dry. Anti-static. Not slippery, not sticky, not slimy. NON-TOXIC, ALCOHOL FREE. 32 oz. sprayer.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] #10265. ORDER NOW![/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ingredients: Deionized Water (Infused with Extracts of Rose, Sage, Rosemary, Thyme, Nettle, Chamomile, Seaweed, Lavender, Mint), Lauryl Methyl Gluceth-10 Hydroxypropyidimonium Chloride, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, Cetyl Alcohol, Steralkonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Silk, Tetrasodium EDTA, Octyl Methoxycinnamate, Isopropyl Alcohol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Fragrance.[/FONT]


----------



## michaela

Ur Welcome!


----------



## Jetblackhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you, you are really charming indeed, thanks for checking  I've always liked horses but I never knew we would have so much in common...
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.D. Al Jahara


 
Aww, Your horse is beautiful.  He looks like he is smiling in the second picture.


----------



## JustKiya

yodie said:


> Are any naturals experiencing protein overload with mega-tek?



I'm not - but having done my usual protein treatment weekend before last, I can tell that my hair didn't NEED it, and it's asking for a little more moisture than usual now. I'm VERY light-handed with the Mega-Tek as well. I think going forward, I might actually skip my protein treatments altogether, unless my hair starts feeling _*really*_ weak - which I seriously doubt will happen! 



yodie said:


> I'm shocked!! All of this for pets and humans have all these SLS, chemicals, mineral oil, etc.



I was telling DH that the reason I think that the horse stuff doesn't have all the extra 'crap' in it is because horses DO lick themselves (and each other), and they are FAR too expensive to risk getting sick from sucking down nasties. 
Show horses have fabulous hair, though, they do!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I used my MT as a conditioner yesterday...what can i add to it to give me more slip? It does feel like a protein conditioner...


----------



## _belle

cieramichele said:


> i wanna stay "stop it girls"  down PJ DOWN!
> 
> 
> but keep going, i like the reviews



*girl. . . just give in. I did. it was RAINING CATS AND COWS out here on sunday. . . I drove 30 minutes out of my way to go to the one horsey store that was open on sundays. . . then I gave them $35. . . all because I was too eager to wait for it to be shipped. imma disgrace. *


----------



## AtlantaJJ

missprincess011 said:


> MY hair HAtes it too!
> It Gets DRY and HArd if i use a shampoo with SLS
> But i Will Make sure too post about the Email About that
> im wondering about the Avocado mist?


Mine too, I really appreciate all the research!!  This will save us loads of money!


missprincess011 said:


> Wait i found Some ingredients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eqyss Shampoo Equine Premier Gal*
> 
> 
> 
> SHAMPOO EQUINE PREMIER GAL 10355 Product Use: DAILY BOTANICAL SHAMPOO. BRIGHTENS WHITES AND INTENSIFIES COLORS WITHOUT DETERGENTS OR OILS. CONDITIONS AND MOISTURIZES WITH BOTANICAL EXTRACTS. Label Instructions: APPLY TO WET HORSE RUB INTO COAT RINSE. Ingredients: _*DEIONIZED WATER ALOE BARBADENSIS GEL SODIUM PCA LAVENDER EXTRACT CLOVE EXTRACT THYME EXTRACT ALLANTOIN PEG-75-LANOLIN CITRIC ACID DM DM HYDANTOIN SALT FD&C BLUE #1 FRAGRANCE Manufacturer: EQYSS GROOMING PRODUCTS Weight: 9.00 Size: GALLON Color: UPC Code: 786232103558*_ Minimize


Dog if those ingredients don't sound better than 95% of the products on the drugstore shelves for humans...What's up with dat?



missprincess011 said:


> Yes they do have one it sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *POLISH/SHINE: Avocado Mist Conditioner Detangler, 32 oz.* (EQyss)
> 
> 
> *• Avocado Mist Conditioner Detangler*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*:* Botanical oil-free, silicone free LEAVE ON conditioning spray that maintains the moisture balance within the hair shaft. Avocado Mist prevents the mane and tail from becoming dry, brittle, and breaking off. It is the ONLY equine conditioner that does not contain oil, silicone, wax, or synthetic polymers. Shines, detangles, and conditions mane, tail, and body. Detangles without the heaviness common in most conditioners. Promotes healthy silky shine and eases grooming. Can be left on, or rinsed off. Reduces hair breakage. Can be used wet or dry. Anti-static. Not slippery, not sticky, not slimy. NON-TOXIC, ALCOHOL FREE. 32 oz. sprayer.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] #10265. ORDER NOW![/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ingredients: Deionized Water (Infused with Extracts of Rose, Sage, Rosemary, Thyme, Nettle, Chamomile, Seaweed, Lavender, Mint), Lauryl Methyl Gluceth-10 Hydroxypropyidimonium Chloride, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, Cetyl Alcohol, Steralkonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Silk, Tetrasodium EDTA, Octyl Methoxycinnamate, Isopropyl Alcohol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Fragrance.[/FONT]


I have to look up some of those big words but the first few ingredients sound wonderful...I'm not sure about the: Lauryl Methyl Gluceth-10 Hydroxypropyidimonium Chloride, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, Cetyl Alcohol, Steralkonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Silk, Tetrasodium EDTA, Octyl Methoxycinnamate, Isopropyl Alcohol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Fragrance



Jetblackhair said:


> Aww, Your horse is beautiful. He looks like he is smiling in the second picture.


 
[_Thank you so much he was a dream, such a joy. I didn're realize how pet like horses are. If they  love you they really let you know it ... he used to follow me around like a dog and I would run with him in the pasture and he would never pass me, as slow as I am...that's a sign of respect from them  I miss him!! _



_belle said:


> *girl. . . just give in. I did. it was RAINING CATS AND COWS out here on sunday. . . I drove 30 minutes out of my way to go to the one horsey store that was open on sundays. . . then I gave them $35. . . all because I was too eager to wait for it to be shipped. imma disgrace. *



But are you ultimately happy that you did? How do you like the products? Which ones did you purchase ??


----------



## _belle

*I mean it smells really nice. . . I just bought the cell rebuilder (blue writing). It's too soon for results or anything. but it isn't dryin my hair out or anything, and I am applyin it while my hair is wet, to the shaft and the scalp. i need protein because I am relaxer, plus I have been too cheap to reup on aphogee or get nexxus *


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just got my shipping notice!!


----------



## cieramichele

Girl I did too!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cieramichele said:


> Girl I did too!


They makin a sista sweat for her Mega-Tek over here!! I was expecting a package on my porch when I get home   I can feel my scalp tingling already!!


----------



## Lebiya

…Sooo I just ordered the*OVATION HAIR MAXIMIZING SYSTEM- *

*can someone please tell me how long the *Cell Therapy formula -*12oz bottle Lasts ( 1 month, 2 month etc) cause this stuff aint **** cheap!!!!! *


----------



## Shimmie

Lebiya said:


> …Sooo I just ordered the*OVATION HAIR MAXIMIZING SYSTEM- *
> 
> *can someone please tell me how long the *Cell Therapy formula -*12oz bottle Lasts ( 1 month, 2 month etc) cause this stuff aint **** cheap!!!!! *


Hi  Lebiya...

I started my 6 oz bottle of the Ovation Cell Therapy Formula in February (Feb 23) and I'm down to about 1/4 of the bottle.  

It does last a while and I use it 'A LOT'.   Even on my fingernails and sometimes on my eyebrows.    

The 12 oz should last you for a while.  The Shampoo and Conditioner I use 2 to 3 times a week so that will last a little longer.  

Don't worry about the cost; the results are priceless and well worth every nickle, dime and penny and dollar you've spent. 

Happy Hair Blessings to you...


----------



## Shimmie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just got my shipping notice!!


Yeaaaaaaaa,   they move fast with processing and delivery and your hair grows even faster........  Excellent product, Excellent Customer Service.


----------



## AfroKink

sebring26 said:


> I ordered the Mega-tek coat rebuilder instead of the Mega tek cell rebuilder. Based on the ingredient list for ovation, the coat rebuilder and ovation are identical. It came in a 2 oz container. Has anyone used the coat rebuilder instead of the cell rebuilder?


 
Pulling up a post from way back on page 68. 
Who is useing the Megatek Cell Rebuilder





And who is using the Megatek Coat Rebuilder?








I did a little research.  The blue writing Cell Rebuilder seems to be marketed to horses.  The pink writing Coat Rebuilder seems to be marketed to dogs and other small animals.  Both are on the EGyss website and are different prices. Both say they can be used on humans.  I can't seem to find the ingredients for the Coat Rebuilder (sebring26, can you help with this?)  I wonder how the results from the products differ.

Lys


----------



## JustKiya

I'm using the cell rebuilder. I'd be interested in knowing the difference in ingredients as well - I would assume that the coat rebuilder would be more 'watered down' since its being used on smaller animals. 

Personally, I prefer using horse products, because horses are bigger than me, and thus it would be hard (if there was a risk at all) to over-dose on that. Dogs and cats, however, are significantly smaller, and I'd be using a much larger 'serving size' than would be 'expected'.


----------



## JustKiya

:woohoo: We got turned into a sticky!!! Nice!


----------



## yodie

I just ordered the coat rebuilder.  I believe one of the ladies said that it helped her hair grow even faster.  I'm gonna search somewhere in the posts.


----------



## AfroKink

JustKiya said:


> I'm using the cell rebuilder. I'd be interested in knowing the difference in ingredients as well - I would assume that the coat rebuilder would be more 'watered down' since its being used on smaller animals.
> 
> Personally, I prefer using horse products, because horses are bigger than me, and thus it would be hard (if there was a risk at all) to over-dose on that. Dogs and cats, however, are significantly smaller, and I'd be using a much larger 'serving size' than would be 'expected'.


 
*Or... since horses are larger their bodies can take more.  Using a horse-sized dose on a human could be dangerous. *

*I managed to find the ingredients, posting in a sec.*

*Lys*


----------



## JustKiya

MissAlyssa said:


> *Or... since horses are larger their bodies can take more.  Using a horse-sized dose on a human could be dangerous. *
> 
> *I managed to find the ingredients, posting in a sec.*
> 
> *Lys*



 Oh, dang. Good point. I wonder how big a horse sized dose would be, though?


----------



## AfroKink

*Here are the ingredients.  Three products.  Three formulations.  All supposedly do the same thing.  I wonder if the parent company has a secret active ingredient not listed on any of these...*

*Lys*

Megatek cell rebuilder (equine)
Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopoly-saccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance

Megatek coat rebuilder (pet)
Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, peptonized milk protein hydrolysate, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, marine protein, glyceryl stearate PEG, essential silicates bentonite, sea kelp algin, methylparaben, fragrance, propylparaben.

Ovation (human)
Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance


----------



## LondonDiva

MissAlyssa said:


> *Or... since horses are larger their bodies can take more.  Using a horse-sized dose on a human could be dangerous. *
> 
> *I managed to find the ingredients, posting in a sec.*
> 
> *Lys*



There's nothing listed in those Eqyss ingredients that we don't have in our own products.


----------



## Lebiya

Shimmie said:


> Hi  Lebiya...
> 
> *I started my 6 oz bottle of the Ovation Cell Therapy Formula in February (Feb 23) and I'm down to about 1/4 of the bottle.*
> 
> It does last a while and I use it 'A LOT'. Even on my fingernails and sometimes on my eyebrows.
> 
> The 12 oz should last you for a while. The Shampoo and Conditioner I use 2 to 3 times a week so that will last a little longer.
> 
> *Don't worry about the cost; the results are priceless and well worth every nickle, dime and penny and dollar you've spent. *
> 
> Happy Hair Blessings to you...


 

This is Great!!!- thanks for saying that


…Girl I’m keeping my  fingers crossed- I believe in ya’ll soo much so I have faith ; ) 


Happy hair Growing : )


----------



## JustKiya

MissAlyssa said:


> *Here are the ingredients.  Three products.  Three formulations.  All supposedly do the same thing.  I wonder if the parent company has a secret active ingredient not listed on any of these...*
> 
> *Lys*
> 
> Megatek cell rebuilder (equine)
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopoly-saccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance
> 
> Megatek coat rebuilder (pet)
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, peptonized milk protein hydrolysate, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, marine protein, glyceryl stearate PEG, essential silicates bentonite, sea kelp algin, methylparaben, fragrance, propylparaben.
> 
> Ovation (human)
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance



 Insane. I don't know - there's gotta be SOMETHING going on.


----------



## AfroKink

*Reposting previous research (these things get lost easily):*



JustKiya said:


> The rebuilder is missing DM DM Hydantoin, Cetrimonium Chloride, Tocopheryl Acetate, the castor oil in the peg 40, and Tetrasodium EDTA.
> 
> I can for SURE mix some Castor Oil and Vitamin E Oil (Tocopheryl Acetate) into the Rebuilder.
> 
> The DM DM Hydantoin is a preservative, that the imidazolidinyl urea replaces. The Cetrimonium Chloride is an anti-static agent (most likely leaves your hair feeling softer and smoother) but it doesn't really seem to be involved in accelerating growth. The Tetrasodium EDTA is a chelating agent - so that's more about the hair 'feel' than about any additional growth.
> 
> It makes sense that they would take out the 'make my hair feel good' stuff from the 'animal' version - they tend to not have paw in hair disease, ya know?







JustKiya said:


> Hah! I missed that one - Cetearyl Alcohol is an fatty alcohol used as an emollient, emulsifier, thickener, and carrying agent for other ingredients. Can be derived naturally, as in coconut fatty alcohol, or synthetically.





JustKiya said:


> So, it just changes the 'feel' of the mixture - doesn't really DO much.




*There are 5 ingredients in common between the three.  Taking out water, parabens, and fragrence, leaves hydrolyzed keratin protein & glyceryl stearate.  Now to see what these are for...*

*Lys*


----------



## LondonDiva

MissAlyssa said:


> *Here are the ingredients.  Three products.  Three formulations.  All supposedly do the same thing.  I wonder if the parent company has a secret active ingredient not listed on any of these...*
> 
> *Lys*
> 
> Megatek cell rebuilder (equine)
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopoly-saccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance
> 
> Megatek coat rebuilder (pet)
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, peptonized milk protein hydrolysate, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, marine protein, glyceryl stearate PEG, essential silicates bentonite, sea kelp algin, methylparaben, fragrance, propylparaben.
> 
> Ovation (human)
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance



Not saying this at you MissAlyssa, but in general

The ingredients being listed comparing products between the Mega Tek and Ovation really isn't helping in determining which product is most effective. I understand though that being a 1000+ post thread some folks are going to miss it so that's understandable.

Granted from looking at the ingredients Mega Tek looks like the winner, but my question and what we need to find out to make more of an informed decision rather than ingredient posting and comparing is to find out the quantity per 12oz or however they sell it of the *main growth ingredient*, the hydrolyzed Keratin Protein each one contains.

Now whether it's a lie or fact to make up for the $60 for OCT compared to $20 odd for the MT, does the OCT *really* have double the amount of aminos than MT or is it literally the same packaged all fancy and an extra $30 to cover for the marketing of the product (as put to me by Greg).

I think as a ton of women have really lined the pockets of this company.  Just think 10 orders for them alone is $600 and I know they've made thousands off us as have other companies purchasing Eqyss products. Don't you think that it will be a bigger boost for the Ovation big wigs to really lay it out there and provide some more info in the comparable ingredients. I'll tell them this much if they can prove there are double the aminos then I'll happily pay for the OCT and I'm alredy getting great results with the MT. But if this is a cost cover for a fancy website then I'm alright thanks.

Now ladies, I'm not trying to start a war with these companies, I'm glad we may have found our Holy Grail of hair products that smells good and does what it say on the bottle, to the point where PJ'ism may become a thing of the past but I'm at a point of 6+ years of getting knowledgeable about hair care to finally put my foot down keep my debit card in the purse as much as possible and say _**leans over desk toward the OCT CEO clutching her Blackberry 8800g, ready to knock him out Naomi Campbell style and points**_ "alright mister you want $60 of my hard earned cash and repeat business until I'm able to have hair so long I can wash my butt with it, prove to me why I should choose your product over that one *there!*" _**points to Mega Tek in the Hollywood style, lawyer in courtroom pointing at the accused** _
Black hair care is a billion dollar industry, they need to remember that. And we're one forum of many I bet the BHM site is using this stuff too as well as the non-black forums too. 

_**LD looks at the silent crowd and steps of her golden soapbox with the help of a minder as she's wearing 5 inch Stuart Weitzmans in black patent leather and totters off into the sunset, hearing a faint applause from *only*TT8 shouting 'Ovacion Ovacion'.  The other Ovation and Mega Tek Girls look bewildered and wonder if LD is taking this too far**


_


----------



## LondonDiva

MissAlyssa said:


> *Reposting previous research (these things get lost easily):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There are 5 ingredients in common between the three.  Taking out water, parabens, and fragrence, leaves hydrolyzed keratin protein & glyceryl stearate.  Now to see what these are for...*
> 
> *Lys*



Kiya wrote a blog on this, no need to research no more

http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/03/horse-vs-human-who-comes-out-on-top.html


----------



## Soliel185

I think the Marine Protein is important for growth too! I noticed that Viviscal touts a marine protein or collagen as it's main growth ingredient -- supposedly from cold water swedish fish or something.


----------



## AfroKink

LondonDiva said:


> Not saying this at you MissAlyssa, but in general
> 
> The ingredients being listed comparing products between the Mega Tek and Ovation really isn't helping in determining which product is most effective. I understand though that being a 1000+ post thread some folks are going to miss it so that's understandable.
> 
> Granted from looking at the ingredients Mega Tek looks like the winner, but my question and what we need to find out to make more of an informed decision rather than ingredient posting and comparing is to find out the quantity per 12oz or however they sell it of the *main growth ingredient*, the hydrolyzed Keratin Protein each one contains.


 
I was originally trying to see if there was a difference between the coat rebuilder and the cell rebuilder.  Some websites advertise the cell builder but have a picture of the coat rebuilder.  Or the site would have the coat rebuilder and you click on [more info] and now you're looking at the cell rebuilder. Very confusing. 

My question is... how can I get my hands on some hydrolyzed keratin protein.

Lys


----------



## gymfreak336

MissAlyssa said:


> I was originally trying to see if there was a difference between the coat rebuilder and the cell rebuilder.  Some websites advertise the cell builder but have a picture of the coat rebuilder.  Or the site would have the coat rebuilder and you click on [more info] and now you're looking at the cell rebuilder. Very confusing.
> 
> My question is... how can I get my hands on some hydrolyzed keratin protein.
> 
> Lys



I really think its the *mucopoly-saccharides* that are really doing the work. Remember surge, this was their main ingredient. I think the amino acids in conjuction with mucopolysaccharides is what is lighting the growth fire to our scalps.


Mucopolysaccharide is found in connective tissue, skin, bone and cartilage together with proteins from the intercellular cells where collagen and elastin are embedded.

Mucopolysaccharides are substances which form highly viscous solutions having more or less gelatinous or slippery and partially sticky properties. They apparently act as intercellular lubricants.

Mucopolysaccharides also play an important part of normal cell function in intercellular substance transportation in fibrillogenesis and the stabilization of cellular and fibrillar constituents of the connection tissue.

Indications are available showing that mucopolysaccharides influence the quality of the kind of collagen fibril aggregation and that they determine the diameter of the collagen fiber bundle.

Wound healing process involves mucopolysaccharides. During skin and wound healing, their content in the wound area is considerably higher in order to reach again the standard value after healing.

Mucopolysaccharides are said to have a positive influence on skin modification in cellulites and responsible for the elasticity, resilience and the strength of the skin. The dermal mucopolysaccharide content decreases with advancing age; therefore, by replenishment, it would be reasonable to think that the skin would remain stronger and softer longer.


----------



## LondonDiva

gymfreak336 said:


> I really think its the *mucopoly-saccharides* that are really doing the work. Remember surge, this was their main ingredient. I think the amino acids in conjuction with mucopolysaccharides is what is lighting the growth fire to our scalps.
> 
> 
> Mucopolysaccharide is found in connective tissue, skin, bone and cartilage together with proteins from the intercellular cells where collagen and elastin are embedded.
> 
> Mucopolysaccharides are substances which form highly viscous solutions having more or less gelatinous or slippery and partially sticky properties. They apparently act as intercellular lubricants.
> 
> Mucopolysaccharides also play an important part of normal cell function in intercellular substance transportation in fibrillogenesis and the stabilization of cellular and fibrillar constituents of the connection tissue.
> 
> Indications are available showing that mucopolysaccharides influence the quality of the kind of collagen fibril aggregation and that they determine the diameter of the collagen fiber bundle.
> 
> Wound healing process involves mucopolysaccharides. During skin and wound healing, their content in the wound area is considerably higher in order to reach again the standard value after healing.
> 
> Mucopolysaccharides are said to have a positive influence on skin modification in cellulites and responsible for the elasticity, resilience and the strength of the skin. The dermal mucopolysaccharide content decreases with advancing age; therefore, by replenishment, it would be reasonable to think that the skin would remain stronger and softer longer.



Right well if that and aminos or Muco-coco-pops however you spell it are the key then "MR BIG WIG OVACION how much *****, how much is in there" **shouts into the bottom of her near empty Mega-Tek bottle**


----------



## gymfreak336

LondonDiva said:


> Right well if that and aminos or Muco-coco-pops however you spell it are the key then "MR BIG WIG OVACION how much *****, how much is in there" **shouts into the bottom of her near empty Mega-Tek bottle**



Foolish! .....but seriously though..... How much is in there?


----------



## LondonDiva

gymfreak336 said:


> Foolish! .....but seriously though..... How much is in there?



Alright you know something let me just send them a short but to the point e-mail. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## gymfreak336

LondonDiva said:


> Alright you know something let me just send them a short but to the point e-mail.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.



Much appreciated.


----------



## LondonDiva

gymfreak336 said:


> Much appreciated.



No problem...it's hardly short, but they better not come back to me with that typical customer service response. I'm not a woman to be messed with, I think after all the money and attention that's been given for $60 a pop an answer to some ingredient content would be clarified. 

_Hello

I am writing to you today as a member of LHCF (Long Hair Care Forum) which to date has over 38,000 members. I'm sure you are aware of the site and the members, as OCT (Ovation Cell Therapy) has been actively discussed and your product purchased as a result of recommendations on the forum, and even to the point of a special discount being created for members from our custom over on the site.

Over a 1000 posts have been made on the board about OCT alone. On numerous occasions, the ingredients of OCT compared to the Eqyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder and Mega-Tek (now discontinued) Hair Rejuvenator have come into conversation. After an ingredient breakdown and researching of the properties of each ingredient, it seems to have come to the conclusion amongst a lot of members that Mega-Tek Cell Rebuilder is more of an efficient product for hair growth especially.

It came to light early on in the discussion that a member was advised that OCT was the now Mega-Tek "human-friendly re-packaged product" for those uncomfortable purchasing and using the Eqyss brand, and that the protein content of the OCT was double that of the Mega-Tek. 

So I have taken it upon myself, current valued and potential OCT customers to source an explanation between OCT and the Mega-Tek Rebuilder, and also any proof that you can provide to back up the statement that the protein content is higher than that of OCT, which I think would be warranted, granted over 100% in price difference between the 2 products.

Thank you for your co-operation
I, as do many of the ladies over on the forum at LHCF eagerly anticipate your response.

Kind Regards
Naomi Miller
_


----------



## Jetblackhair

gymfreak336 said:


> I really think its the *mucopoly-saccharides* that are really doing the work. Remember surge, this was their main ingredient. I think the amino acids in conjuction with mucopolysaccharides is what is lighting the growth fire to our scalps.
> 
> 
> Mucopolysaccharide is found in connective tissue, skin, bone and cartilage together with proteins from the intercellular cells where collagen and elastin are embedded.
> 
> Mucopolysaccharides are substances which form highly viscous solutions having more or less gelatinous or slippery and partially sticky properties. They apparently act as intercellular lubricants.
> 
> Mucopolysaccharides also play an important part of normal cell function in intercellular substance transportation in fibrillogenesis and the stabilization of cellular and fibrillar constituents of the connection tissue.
> 
> Indications are available showing that mucopolysaccharides influence the quality of the kind of collagen fibril aggregation and that they determine the diameter of the collagen fiber bundle.
> 
> Wound healing process involves mucopolysaccharides. During skin and wound healing, their content in the wound area is considerably higher in order to reach again the standard value after healing.
> 
> Mucopolysaccharides are said to have a positive influence on skin modification in cellulites and responsible for the elasticity, resilience and the strength of the skin. The dermal mucopolysaccharide content decreases with advancing age; therefore, by replenishment, it would be reasonable to think that the skin would remain stronger and softer longer.


 
This is interesting Gym because I ordered the Mega-Tek Hair Rejuvenator last year sometime I think in Aug. or Sept.  This is about the time people were having a hard time finding Surge.  

I looked up the Surge ingredients which included Mucopolysaccharides.  When I typed that into google, the Eqyss came up. So I decided to order the Rejuvenator.  

The funny thing is that I used it once or twice.  The pjism in me took over and I went onto something else and left the Rejuvenator in the back of my cabinet.  My hair could have been bra strap by now. 

Anyway here is the information:

"EQyss is the only company that makes grooming products that do not contain ingredients that will coat or damage the hair. Their products also do not contain alcohol or detergents that strip essential nutrients and vital moisture from hair and skin. EQyss products are the only grooming products available that are manufactured with *mucopolysaccharides and NaPCA patented ingredients that accelerate the rate of moisture pulled from the air through the hair shaft to the skin of the animal over 100 times the normal rate."*

http://www.fox6.com/content/sandieg...ntent_id=d3fa42a1-6413-4a31-b324-67f82cb8cc6d


----------



## Shaley

.........................


----------



## Shaley

LondonDiva said:


> No problem...it's hardly short, but they better not come back to me with that typical customer service response. I'm not a woman to be messed with, I think after all the money and attention that's been given for $60 a pop an answer to some ingredient content would be clarified.
> 
> _Hello
> 
> I am writing to you today as a member of LHCF (Long Hair Care Forum) which to date has over 38,000 members. I'm sure you are aware of the site and the members, as OCT (Ovation Cell Therapy) has been actively discussed and your product purchased as a result of recommendations on the forum, and even to the point of a special discount being created for members from our custom over on the site.
> 
> Over a 1000 posts have been made on the board about OCT alone. On numerous occasions, the ingredients of OCT compared to the Eqyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder and Mega-Tek (now discontinued) Hair Rejuvenator have come into conversation. After an ingredient breakdown and researching of the properties of each ingredient, it seems to have come to the conclusion amongst a lot of members that Mega-Tek Cell Rebuilder is more of an efficient product for hair growth especially.
> 
> It came to light early on in the discussion that a member was advised that OCT was the now Mega-Tek "human-friendly re-packaged product" for those uncomfortable purchasing and using the Eqyss brand, and that the protein content of the OCT was double that of the Mega-Tek.
> 
> So I have taken it upon myself, current valued and potential OCT customers to source an explanation between OCT and the Mega-Tek Rebuilder, and also any proof that you can provide to back up the statement that the protein content is higher than that of OCT, which I think would be warranted, granted over 100% in price difference between the 2 products.
> 
> Thank you for your co-operation
> I, as do many of the ladies over on the forum at LHCF eagerly anticipate your response.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Naomi Miller
> _



Good Idea! Can't wait to hear their response.


----------



## Jetblackhair

LondonDiva said:


> No problem...it's hardly short, but they better not come back to me with that typical customer service response. I'm not a woman to be messed with, I think after all the money and attention that's been given for $60 a pop an answer to some ingredient content would be clarified.
> 
> _Hello_
> 
> _I am writing to you today as a member of LHCF (Long Hair Care Forum) which to date has over 38,000 members. I'm sure you are aware of the site and the members, as OCT (Ovation Cell Therapy) has been actively discussed and your product purchased as a result of recommendations on the forum, and even to the point of a special discount being created for members from our custom over on the site._
> 
> _Over a 1000 posts have been made on the board about OCT alone. On numerous occasions, the ingredients of OCT compared to the Eqyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder and Mega-Tek (now discontinued) Hair Rejuvenator have come into conversation. After an ingredient breakdown and researching of the properties of each ingredient, it seems to have come to the conclusion amongst a lot of members that Mega-Tek Cell Rebuilder is more of an efficient product for hair growth especially._
> 
> _It came to light early on in the discussion that a member was advised that OCT was the now Mega-Tek "human-friendly re-packaged product" for those uncomfortable purchasing and using the Eqyss brand, and that the protein content of the OCT was double that of the Mega-Tek. _
> 
> _So I have taken it upon myself, current valued and potential OCT customers to source an explanation between OCT and the Mega-Tek Rebuilder, and also any proof that you can provide to back up the statement that the protein content is higher than that of OCT, which I think would be warranted, granted over 100% in price difference between the 2 products._
> 
> _Thank you for your co-operation_
> _I, as do many of the ladies over on the forum at LHCF eagerly anticipate your response._
> 
> _Kind Regards_
> _Naomi Miller_


 
Don't mess with London Diva .  I think you broke it down very well.  I'm looking forward to the response you receive.


----------



## JustKiya

Ovacion Ovacion!!!!!  

Girl, you know I'll be there cheering for you - I completely agree - IF there are truly DOUBLE the amino acids/mucosaccarides in the Ovation, hell, even my cheap behind would switch over!!  If not though.....  Well. You know.  

I can't wait to hear their response!


----------



## LondonDiva

Jetblackhair said:


> Don't mess with London Diva .  I think you broke it down very well.  I'm looking forward to the response you receive.



I basically had to write it to let them know I know a lot about the products so they couldn't come back and tell me any fart.  I want proof in exchange for $60 and some more hurr.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LondonDiva said:


> I basically had to write it to let them know I know a lot about the products so they couldn't come back and tell me any fart. I want proof in exchange for $60 and some more hurr.


Good Goodness this thread is amazing and so entertaining and I haven't even put drop one of the OCT or the MT on my scalp!! 

London girl.....you broke it down for them...I mean all the way down....to the nth degree. They are going to have to consult their chemists to make sure they come back on the real. You know we can send samples out to an independant lab for an analysis of the ingredients... That may not be a bad idea.... :scratchch


----------



## LondonDiva

AtlantaJJ said:


> Good Goodness this thread is amazing and so entertaining and I haven't even put drop one of the OCT or the MT on my scalp!!
> 
> London girl.....you broke it down for them...I mean all the way down....to the nth degree. They are going to have to consult their chemists to make sure they come back on the real. You know we can send samples out to an independant lab for an analysis of the ingredients... That may not be a bad idea.... :scratchch



Well it's after 2am and I have to be up at 7am but you know as tired as I am I'm off to Mega-Tek


----------



## LondonDiva

AtlantaJJ said:


> Good Goodness this thread is amazing and so entertaining and I haven't even put drop one of the OCT or the MT on my scalp!!
> 
> London girl.....you broke it down for them...I mean all the way down....to the nth degree. They are going to have to consult their chemists to make sure they come back on the real. *You know we can send samples out to an independant lab for an analysis of the ingredients... That may not be a bad idea....* :scratchch



I'm sure there are some ladies on this board that may work in a lab or know someone that does.

I can't believe it 6 years on here and never would I have thought to take one of our products and send it off for lab testing. It's really gotten that deep.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LondonDiva said:


> Well it's after 2am and I have to be up at 7am but you know as tired as I am I'm off to Mega-Tek


Take your pretty self to   We'll hold down the Fort until you wake up, I got the night shift, it's 9:08 pm EST  Have a good night's


----------



## AfroKink

AtlantaJJ said:


> Good Goodness this thread is amazing and so entertaining and I haven't even put drop one of the OCT or the MT on my scalp!!
> 
> London girl.....you broke it down for them...I mean all the way down....to the nth degree. They are going to have to consult their chemists to make sure they come back on the real. *You know we can send samples out to an independant lab for an analysis of the ingredients... That may not be a bad idea....* :scratchch


 
*I'm all up in this thread and I haven't used the product either! lol*

*And yes, today I was wondering if there are any chemists on the board that could use their knowledge and skills to find out the proportion of ingredients.*

*Lys*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MissAlyssa said:


> *I'm all up in this thread and I haven't used the product either! lol*
> 
> *And yes, today I was wondering if there are any chemists on the board that could use their knowledge and skills to find out the proportion of ingredients.*
> 
> *Lys*


I think we should definately persue this because the difference in price for the two products is remarkable! For those spending the extra dollars (I ordered the Mega-Tek) I am sure they (I would too) want to know the actual difference between the products, and we can't determine the ingredient ratios by looking at the list of  ingredients list on the side of the bottles. 

Great minds think alike :scratchch


----------



## LondonDiva

Well the average price of Mega Tek is say $23 for 16oz or so from the prices I've seen. And OCT is $60 for 12oz 

Say you go through 1 bottle every 2 months. **cough for me 1 bottle (of MT) a month I use this stuff everyday and every pore gets coated**
*
Over the course of a year (based on 6 bottles - except the Gallon example)

OCT = $360 for 72oz ($5 per oz)
MT =  $138 for 96oz ($1.43 per oz)
MT in a gallon 128oz $185 = ($0.69 per oz)*


----------



## AfroKink

LondonDiva said:


> Well the average price of Mega Tek is say $23 for 16oz or so from the prices I've seen. And OCT is $60 for 12oz
> 
> Say you go through 1 bottle every 2 months. **cough for me 1 bottle (of MT) a month I use this stuff everyday and every pore gets coated**
> 
> *Over the course of a year (based on 6 bottles - except the Gallon example)*
> 
> *OCT = $360 for 72oz ($5 per oz)*
> *MT = $138 for 96oz ($1.43 per oz)*
> *MT in a gallon 128oz $185 = ($0.69 per oz)*


 
*So thats $3.57 - $4.31oz difference.*
*We could find an LHCFer who's a chemist so we can keep it in the (niko) family.

Wait... shouldn't you be in bed? lol
*

*Lys*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay I hope I don't die....

That sounds dramatic but I am freaking a little. I ordered the OCT and I thought maybe it would take too long so I ordered Mega tek 2 day because it's so cheap. I thought, I'd have two, and decide which one I like better. I checked Equine Cell Rebuilder in a search, on the cite it listed this too.  So then I click in, and didn't pay attention. Just selected the product as only one showed up and ordered. So I get it, put it on my head, and realize it's the purple one!  It's for animals I think not Equine. No where on the bottle does it say Equine. Should I shampoo early? I only shampoo once a week and I just did it. Someone help me!!!! I emailed the company but they are CLOSED for the day!  What do you think I should do? It does say non toxic but it's for animals not equine only....


----------



## LondonDiva

MissAlyssa said:


> *So thats $3.57 - $4.31oz difference.*
> *We could find an LHCFer who's a chemist so we can keep it in the (niko) family.
> 
> Wait... shouldn't you be in bed? lol
> *
> 
> *Lys*



It's 2:42am and honestly I'm not feeling too good already decided not going in tomorrow. Plus I'm addicted to LHCF.


----------



## AfroKink

*Note: I'm doing all of this research to prevent an impulse buy.  Ordering megatek OR ovation will cause me to pay crazy shipping prices plus I might have to pay additional taxes when it comes across the border into Canada.  If I can stall for a month, I can get it when I move to the states and it will be relatively cheaper*

*Lys*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LondonDiva said:


> It's 2:42am and honestly I'm not feeling too good already decided not going in tomorrow. Plus I'm addicted to LHCF.


I totally know what you mean about being addicted to this board. I have a hard time tearing myself away from ya'll!!

You can practice your stuffy head cold voice now  so you'll be ready to call in  the morning!!


----------



## AfroKink

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay I hope I don't die....
> 
> That sounds dramatic but I am freaking a little. I ordered the OCT and I thought maybe it would take too long so I ordered Mega tek 2 day because it's so cheap. I thought, I'd have two, and decide which one I like better. I checked Equine Cell Rebuilder in a search, on the cite it listed this too. So then I click in, and didn't pay attention. Just selected the product as only one showed up and ordered. So I get it, put it on my head, and realize it's the purple one! It's for animals I think not Equine. No where on the bottle does it say Equine. Should I shampoo early? I only shampoo once a week and I just did it. Someone help me!!!! I emailed the company but they are CLOSED for the day! What do you think I should do? It does say non toxic but it's for animals not equine only....


 
At least one LCHFer is using the pet one (the one you got) marked "megatek coat rebuilder".  The ingredients for this one were compared to the megatek equine and ovation about 2 pages back.  The all seem to have the same active ingredient.  My research on the megatek pet shows that it is also indicated as being okay for human use.  I think this is the one I'd end up getting because it's marketed as increasing growth by 30-50% (yes, I'm a sucker for advertisment) and the goodies that the LCHFs picked out (hydrolyzed keratin protein, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, andmarine protein) are higher on the list.

*I feel kinda lame for knowing so much about a product I only discovered today*

Lys


----------



## AfroKink

LondonDiva said:


> It's 2:42am and honestly I'm not feeling too good already decided not going in tomorrow. Plus I'm addicted to LHCF.


 
okie.  I hope you get better soon!

Lys


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MissAlyssa said:


> *Note: I'm doing all of this research to prevent an impulse buy. Ordering megatek OR ovation will cause me to pay crazy shipping prices plus I might have to pay additional taxes when it comes across the border into Canada. If I can stall for a month, I can get it when I move to the states and it will be relatively cheaper*
> 
> *Lys*


How about if one of us send it to you?? USPS has an a flat rate International shipping envelope for $10.00 (you can ship up to 4.0 pounds)  and if you mark gift on it, it doesn't go through customs.  I sell on Ebay and I send stuff to Europe and all over like that.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

That makes me feel soooo much better. I was reading some of the pages of thread and people were asking which one to get and there was an emphasis on "equine" being safe for human use. Okay, so someone else is using it and they're still alive and it's safe for humans too?  All is well in my universe. Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm going to check on finding the products locally...  I want to try the avocado spray and the cream rinse!


----------



## AfroKink

AtlantaJJ said:


> How about if one of us send it to you?? USPS has an a flat rate International shipping envelope for $10.00 (you can ship up to 4.0 pounds) and if you mark gift on it, it doesn't go through customs. I sell on Ebay and I send stuff to Europe and all over like that.


 
*Thanks for the offer! My parents live in the states. So if I cave and decide to go for it, I'd rather cause them the hassel than one of you guys.  But again, I'm cheap enough to wait 1 month to save $10


ETA: if there's $10 flate rate shipping, why are companies trying to change me ~$30?!?!!? arg!

*

*Lys*


----------



## cieramichele

AtlantaJJ said:


> They makin a sista sweat for her Mega-Tek over here!! I was expecting a package on my porch when I get home   I can feel my scalp tingling already!!



i wanna track down my shipment :|


----------



## AfroKink

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm going to check on finding the products locally... I want to try the avocado spray and the cream rinse!


 and the survivor detangler & shine! 

Lys


----------



## jrae

Ovation has cured my pj-ism.  I have two tubes of MN that will be returned. My slow-growing nape, is a mass of fuzz three weeks post.  Is anyone else seeing their new growth to be of a different texture?  

I won't be replenishing my Biotin anymore either.


----------



## lovelymissyoli

*OP, please add me to the list of challengers. I washed my freshly flat ironed hair this morning to put twists back in. I couldn't just sit back on getting 1/4" in 6 days . I'm going to see if I can keep that growth rate up so I've got to be serious about applying MT daily!
*


----------



## tt8

**UPDATES**
*
IF YOU WANT TO JOIN THE CHALLENGE AND BE ADDED TO THE LIST PLEASE PM WITH WHAT PRODUCT YOU ARE USING. THERE ARE SO MANY POSTS ITS HARD TO FIND THE NEWBIES. *
**ALWAYS CHECK THE FRONT PAGE FOR MORE CHALLENGE UPDATES AND INFO...

ovación
tt8 
*


----------



## LondonDiva

jrae said:


> Ovation has cured my pj-ism.  I have two tubes of MN that will be returned. My slow-growing nape, is a mass of fuzz three weeks post.  *Is anyone else seeing their new growth to be of a different texture?
> *
> I won't be replenishing my Biotin anymore either.



Definitely softer. Less coarse, but still thick.


----------



## Jetblackhair

LondonDiva said:


> I basically had to write it to let them know I know a lot about the products so they couldn't come back and tell me any fart.  I want proof in exchange for $60 and some more hurr.



I can imagine everyone sitting at the round table trying to come up with the right answer b/c they are not going to be able to fool you..."she must be the leader of the group..."well, we already know she's going to report back everything we say to LHCF".


----------



## Jetblackhair

MissAlyssa said:


> At least one LCHFer is using the pet one (the one you got) marked "megatek coat rebuilder".  The ingredients for this one were compared to the megatek equine and ovation about 2 pages back.  The all seem to have the same active ingredient.  My research on the megatek pet shows that it is also indicated as being okay for human use.  I think this is the one I'd end up getting because it's marketed as increasing growth by 30-50% (yes, I'm a sucker for advertisment) and the goodies that the LCHFs picked out (hydrolyzed keratin protein, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, andmarine protein) are higher on the list.
> 
> **I feel kinda lame for knowing so much about a product I only discovered today*
> *
> Lys



  I just find that statement to be so funny.  It's ok though, you're doing your research.


----------



## cieramichele

did you get your tracking number atl?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

jrae said:


> Ovation has cured my pj-ism. I have two tubes of MN that will be returned. My slow-growing nape, is a mass of fuzz three weeks post. Is anyone else seeing their new growth to be of a different texture?
> 
> I won't be replenishing my Biotin anymore either.


Just an opinion, I wouldn't stop taking supplements, since you are growing new hair your body will actually need more vitamins and minerals to build the cells of the hair...if anything I'm going to step up my protein intake <I need to because I'm working out anyway>  and I will stay on my biotin and silica and MSN, it will help improve the texture of the new hair you are growing.... JMHO


----------



## Cassandra1975

AtlantaJJ said:


> Just an opinion, I wouldn't stop taking supplements, since you are growing new hair your body will actually need more vitamins and minerals to build the cells of the hair...if anything I'm going to step up my protein intake <I need to because I'm working out anyway> and I will stay on my biotin and silica and MSN, it will help improve the texture of the new hair you are growing.... JMHO


I agree. I will be staying on my supplements. 

I got my tracking number in yesterdays email...I am counting down the days until it arrives!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

lovelymissyoli said:


> *OP, please add me to the list of challengers. I washed my freshly flat ironed hair this morning to put twists back in. I couldn't just sit back on getting 1/4" in 6 days . I'm going to see if I can keep that growth rate up so I've got to be serious about applying MT daily!*


WOW that's amazing!!  I want my MT already!!   


LondonDiva said:


> Definitely softer. Less coarse, but still thick.


 
The suspense is killin me!



Jetblackhair said:


> I can imagine everyone sitting at the round table trying to come up with the right answer b/c they are not going to be able to fool you..."she must be the leader of the group..."well, we already know she's going to report back everything we say to LHCF".


 
You know that's right, I'd love to see THAT on UTube!!



cieramichele said:


> did you get your tracking number atl?


I am about to have a fit!! I checked my tracking number and it hasn't been scanned yet..which doesn't mean it hasn't been shipped, it just means we won't know until it shows up at our front door 


Jetblackhair said:


> I just find that statement to be so funny. It's ok though, you're doing your research.


 
She is all on the case!!


----------



## Lebiya

MissAlyssa said:


> At least one LCHFer is using the pet one (the one you got) marked "megatek coat rebuilder". The ingredients for this one were compared to the megatek equine and ovation about 2 pages back. The all seem to have the same active ingredient. My research on the megatek pet shows that it is also indicated as being okay for human use. I think this is the one I'd end up getting because it's marketed as increasing growth by 30-50% (yes, I'm a sucker for advertisment) and the *goodies that the LCHFs picked out (hydrolyzed keratin protein, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, and**marine protein) are higher on the list.*


 
GOSH DARN ..and I just ordered the OCT!!!


----------



## jrae

AtlantaJJ said:


> Just an opinion, I wouldn't stop taking supplements, since you are growing new hair your body will actually need more vitamins and minerals to build the cells of the hair...if anything I'm going to step up my protein intake <I need to because I'm working out anyway>  and I will stay on my biotin and silica and MSN, it will help improve the texture of the new hair you are growing.... JMHO



Don't mind at all...  I'm only giving up Biotin because I still take other stuff... a multivit, MSM, and EPO.  Keeping these because they have multiple benefits.  MSM has been good for my complexion.  EPO has been good for my PMS and getting Omegas.  Biotin seems to be helping my nails more than my hair.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I know I am 1000 post late but what is everyone purchasing mostly? Why?

I  am sorry for being lazy. I dont wanna read a billion post. 

I dont like to spend alot of money on products so I wanna get the right one. The Pjism hasnt attacked me yet.


----------



## AfroKink

*I must ask, has anyone had bad reactions from any of these products?

Lys*


----------



## LondonDiva

MissAlyssa said:


> *I must ask, has anyone had bad reactions from any of these products?
> 
> Lys*



None whatsoever. The worst maybe a lil dryness.

The MegaTek Rebuilder creates more dryness than the rejuvenator. The rejuvenator is more moisturising. With the rebuilder I had to add castor oil, and when I did no more problems.

Once the rejuvenator is done I'm either going to be solely Rebuilder with added castor oil or OCT..depending on what customer services say about the protein content.

My scalp feels very healthy no flakes, clogged pores or anything and no product buildup and I use this daily 7 times before  hair wash and *NO *product scum under the nails when I scratch.

When using M.Nitrate it worked but the mineral oil was causing build up and I got a very sore scalp from using it.


----------



## jrae

MissAlyssa said:


> *I must ask, has anyone had bad reactions from any of these products?
> 
> Lys*



Shedding.  But that is not unususal for me when I have a growth spurt.  I ran my hand through my hair one day, and there was a clump of hair all tangled up that I pulled out.  I style my hair every day, so it had accumulated that day.  It happened that one time and not again since.  The same thing happened, but much worse, when I started MN.  

Also, I was working with a client yesterday and I noticed a few of my shed hairs (like 3 or 4) on the table.  Hadn't been combing my hair or anything, but there they were in scattered places on the table.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm going to get these two products in additon to the rebuilder.  I have some nice oils I can add to the rebuilder (Sweet Almond, Castor, and Vit E)

Avocado Mist

Ingredients: Deionized Water, DL Panthenol, *Hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides,* Tetrasodium EDTA, Cetrimonium Bromide, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Allantoin, Soidum PCA, Polysorbate 20, Polysorbate 80, Methylparaben, DMDM Hydantoin, Extracts of Avocado and Aloe Vera, Fragrance.

I want the AM because of the HM;
and the SDS because they just sound like yummy ingredients.


Survivor Detangle and Shine

Ingredients:  EQyss Proprietary Emollients, Vitamin E Acetate, Keratin Protein, Panthenol, Sweet Clover, White Willow, Nasturtium, Wild Roseberry, Sage, Walnut Tree, Red Poppy, Color.


----------



## jrae

prettyfaceANB said:


> I know I am 1000 post late but *what is everyone purchasing mostly?* Why?
> 
> I  am sorry for being lazy. I dont wanna read a billion post.
> 
> I dont like to spend alot of money on products so I wanna get the right one. The Pjism hasnt attacked me yet.



Post #1 lists what each person is using.  Both products are essentially the same and people are getting good results from both.  OCT is much more expensive of the two but made specifically for humans.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MissAlyssa said:


> *Here are the ingredients. Three products. Three formulations. All supposedly do the same thing. I wonder if the parent company has a secret active ingredient not listed on any of these...*
> 
> *Lys*
> 
> Megatek cell rebuilder (equine)
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopoly-saccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance
> 
> Megatek coat rebuilder (pet)
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, peptonized milk protein hydrolysate, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, marine protein, glyceryl stearate PEG, essential silicates bentonite, sea kelp algin, methylparaben, fragrance, propylparaben.
> 
> Ovation (human)
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance


Quoting this so I can do a comparision to my last post...


----------



## LondonDiva

prettyfaceANB said:


> I know I am 1000 post late but what is everyone purchasing mostly? Why?
> 
> I  am sorry for being lazy. I dont wanna read a billion post.
> 
> I dont like to spend alot of money on products so I wanna get the right one. The Pjism hasnt attacked me yet.




It might, no, it will be worth your while taking some time out to skim through the thread and read what people are using. Luckily I caught this thread at 300+ posts and skimmed through it and found it to be worth my while. In your settings maximise it so you show the full 40 posts per page so you have less pages to skim through. All in all there are 32 pages of this thread on mine so will cut down on the time you are flipping online pages.

Granted there are is a definite spilt on who is using what but aside from the 1st page with TT8 monitoring challengers and what they are using no one is keeping a tight check and count on who is using what, and with a thread this big no one is going to know for sure. As much as you may not want to read through 1000 posts I'm sure folks don't want to provide all of the answers in order for you to make an informed decision.
*
There is no right or wrong product, they both work, *it's a matter in terms of preference. What you can afford, your global location in terms of availability of the product etc.. This thread has a wealth of information as well as picture and written testimonials. 

So as you put it, don't be lazy and at least skim through the thread. Cause then what happens is a person buys the product then comes back asking how do they use it...it's all in the thread. And you can use it a number of ways. If you're going to spend $30-$60 on a growth aid, then I'd advise investing in the time to research that product and the reviews.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Megatek cell rebuilder (equine)
Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, *dimethicone copolyol,* magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopoly-saccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance

Is that cone??


_Megatek coat rebuilder (pet)
Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, peptonized milk protein hydrolysate, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, marine protein, glyceryl stearate PEG, essential silicates bentonite, sea kelp algin, methylparaben, fragrance, propylparaben._

_This sounds like a better more concentrated product. 

_
Ovation (human)
Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance


----------



## LondonDiva

AtlantaJJ said:


> Megatek cell rebuilder (equine)
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, *dimethicone copolyol,* magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopoly-saccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance
> 
> Is that cone??
> 
> 
> _Megatek coat rebuilder (pet)
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, peptonized milk protein hydrolysate, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, marine protein, glyceryl stearate PEG, essential silicates bentonite, sea kelp algin, methylparaben, fragrance, propylparaben._
> 
> _This sounds like a better more concentrated product.
> 
> _
> Ovation (human)
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance



If you missed it. Kiya's breakdown on her blog. Oh and yes it is a cone.

http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/03/horse-vs-human-who-comes-out-on-top.html


----------



## AtlantaJJ

gymfreak336 said:


> I really think its the *mucopoly-saccharides* that are really doing the work. Remember surge, this was their main ingredient. I think the amino acids in conjuction with mucopolysaccharides is what is lighting the growth fire to our scalps.
> 
> 
> Mucopolysaccharide is found in connective tissue, skin, bone and cartilage together with proteins from the intercellular cells where collagen and elastin are embedded.
> 
> Mucopolysaccharides are substances which form highly viscous solutions having more or less gelatinous or slippery and partially sticky properties. They apparently act as intercellular lubricants.
> 
> Mucopolysaccharides also play an important part of normal cell function in intercellular substance transportation in fibrillogenesis and the stabilization of cellular and fibrillar constituents of the connection tissue.
> 
> Indications are available showing that mucopolysaccharides influence the quality of the kind of collagen fibril aggregation and that they determine the diameter of the collagen fiber bundle.
> 
> Wound healing process involves mucopolysaccharides. During skin and wound healing, their content in the wound area is considerably higher in order to reach again the standard value after healing.
> 
> Mucopolysaccharides are said to have a positive influence on skin modification in cellulites and responsible for the elasticity, resilience and the strength of the skin. The dermal mucopolysaccharide content decreases with advancing age; therefore, by replenishment, it would be reasonable to think that the skin would remain stronger and softer longer.


I agree with this totally, that's why I'm getting the Avocado Mist and the coat rebuilder because the Mucopolysaccharides combined with the other ingredients that the other products have in common is a sure winner!!


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> Megatek cell rebuilder (equine)
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, *dimethicone copolyol,* magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopoly-saccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance
> 
> Is that cone??
> 
> 
> _Megatek coat rebuilder (pet)
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, peptonized milk protein hydrolysate, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, marine protein, glyceryl stearate PEG, essential silicates bentonite, sea kelp algin, methylparaben, fragrance, propylparaben._
> 
> _This sounds like a better more concentrated product.
> 
> _
> Ovation (human)
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance



Yup, that's a cone. It's the only truly water soluable cone though, so I give them a pass, on that. 

And wow, the Coat Rebuilder has a lot more protein! I don't think my hair could handle that much - it's handling the daily MegaT Cell gracefully, but I don't think I can use ANY other protein product with it.....


----------



## LondonDiva

*Can I suggest with the other products like mist, shampoo and rinses of the Eqyss range to e-mail the company prior and ask can you purchase or them send you a sample. I've done this before and you're a$$ out if you purchase 12oz of something that doesn't agree with your hair.
*


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> Yup, that's a cone. It's the only truly water soluable cone though, so I give them a pass, on that.
> *
> And wow, the Coat Rebuilder has a lot more protein!* I don't think my hair could handle that much - it's handling the daily MegaT Cell gracefully, but I don't think I can use ANY other protein product with it.....



Ahhhh shoot why and I now looking at this like 
I've tried Mega-Tek Rebuilder and Mega Tek Rejuvenator and now thinking hmmmm maybe I should try this one next to compare. Granted that both already do work and have no problems with them.

And WTF am I looking at Cat Mist, reduces shedding...I have some issues...pray for me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LondonDiva said:


> Ahhhh shoot why and I now looking at this like
> I've tried Mega-Tek Rebuilder and Mega Tek Rejuvenator and now thinking hmmmm maybe I should try this one next to compare. Granted that both already do work and have no problems with them.
> 
> And WTF am I looking at Cat Mist, reduces shedding...I have some issues...pray for me.


You made me spit out my coffee!!! Bahahaa!!  Reduces shedding for cats... Hey me and my cat Linus could both use that 

Sorry MsDiva I didn't see your link to the blog I was too busy try to do research on what you were trying to show me !! 

Did you hear from the vendor yet by chance????


----------



## KPH

LondonDiva said:


> Ahhhh shoot why and I now looking at this like
> I've tried Mega-Tek Rebuilder and Mega Tek Rejuvenator and now thinking hmmmm maybe I should try this one next to compare. Granted that both already do work and have no problems with them.
> 
> *And WTF am I looking at Cat Mist, reduces shedding...I have some issues...pray for me*.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LondonDiva said:


> *Can I suggest with the other products like mist, shampoo and rinses of the Eqyss range to e-mail the company prior and ask can you purchase or them send you a sample. I've done this before and you're a$$ out if you purchase 12oz of something that doesn't agree with your hair.*


If it don't work I'm using it on the cats  

That's a good point LD!!


----------



## jrae

LondonDiva said:


> Ahhhh shoot why and I now looking at this like
> I've tried Mega-Tek Rebuilder and Mega Tek Rejuvenator and now thinking hmmmm maybe I should try this one next to compare. Granted that both already do work and have no problems with them.
> 
> *And WTF am I looking at Cat Mist, reduces shedding...I have some issues...pray for me*.


  You're not the only one...


----------



## LondonDiva

AtlantaJJ said:


> You made me spit out my coffee!!! Bahahaa!!  Reduces shedding for cats... Hey me and my cat Linus could both use that
> *
> Sorry MsDiva I didn't see your link to the blog* I was too busy try to do research on what you were trying to show me !!
> *
> Did you hear from the vendor yet by chance????*



The link is on my post #1270
No nothing yet, I think they are having a boardroom meeting trying to figure out how best to answer my question. As soon as they hit me up I'm posting it here. There'll be no delays in you guys seeing the response. As soon as I get it on the Blackberry I'll log onto the from there and post it even if I'm not online.


----------



## LondonDiva

*I'm going to start a thread for NON growth related Eqyss products to keep them seperate from this thread.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LondonDiva said:


> If you missed it. Kiya's breakdown on her blog. Oh and yes it is a cone.
> 
> http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/03/horse-vs-human-who-comes-out-on-top.html


Wooo Weee, I have been offically schooled. I am a bit more clear about the differences in the products..

   Kiya and LDiva!!


----------



## tt8

prettyfaceANB said:


> I know I am 1000 post late but what is everyone purchasing mostly? Why? I  am sorry for being lazy. I dont wanna read a billion post.
> 
> I dont like to spend alot of money on products so I wanna get the right one. The Pjism hasnt attacked me yet.


*THE VERY FIRST POST #1 OF THE CHALLENGE TELL ALL MEMBERS AND INTERESTED PARTIES THE MEMBERS AND PRODUCTS THEY ARE USING DURING THE CHALLENGE, THE RULES, INGREDIENTS OF THE PRODUCTS, WHERE TO PURCHASE THE PRODUCTS, HOME-MADE RECIPES, AND UPDATES. ITS THE QUICKEST REFERENCE POINT.*



jrae said:


> Post #1 lists what each person is using.  Both products are essentially the same and people are getting good results from both.  OCT is much more expensive of the two but made specifically for humans.


*THE FIRST PAGE IS REFERENCE POINT OF THE CHALLENGE.  *

 *WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE*
* nycutiepie:
lovelymissyoli
ayjacks
sweetie77
apples
jrae

* MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THE FIRST PAGE FOR FURTHER INFO
*


----------



## LondonDiva

*NON-GROWTH Eqyss products thread*

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=225985


----------



## MissLawyerLady

Is anyone else having "big hair" from using MT?  This stuff wants to  all over my head!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey everyone I just wanted to let you know, I had accidentally ordered the regular megatek for animals not equine. It shows what the click of a computer can do when it's late at night and you think you know what you're doing, but are impatient.  Anyways, in review, I ordered the coat rebuilder.  Anyways I freaked out, after putting it on my head and looking at the bottle. I feel so much better now because I contacted the company via email and this was their response:

Thank you for your recent purchase.

Yes, all our products are safe for human use.




EQyss - Fit for Man or Beast

We are so confident that you will see a difference that we offer a 100% money back guarantee.



Carlee Van Kempen
EQyss Grooming Products

1-800-526-7469  x110
www.eqyss.com


----------



## Ganjababy

JD2'd said:


> Is anyone else having "big hair" from using MT? This stuff wants to  all over my head!


 
I am also having big hair. My hair is as dense as a forest now since using OCT and MT and it feels great! I just love touching it


----------



## mnemosyne

My hair has a long way to go before it can ever be considered big.  Except on the oil massage/detangling days.

I have some updated pictures that I keep forgetting to post on my fotki of my wet progress. Though this week now that I have more new growth it's like my hair appears to have shrunk.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy

ok, i know i'm late as dirt, but i want in!

I ordered my mega-tek about 3 or 4 weeks ago when I first started reading this thread... and forgot about it (until it arrived today! I dont know what took their shipping so long! So... i would have joined sooner, but my package was delayed)

So now that I have it, i'm going to be using it and decided to join in on this challenge. I'm going to take starting pictures tonight or tomorrow.

I think I want to try the OCT too, but will wait at least a month (to see how MT works.... if the ingredients are the same, then it shouldn't be a big difference, right?)

ok... i havent read this whole thread yet... so i'm off to go read! And then i'm going to put this stuff in my hair!!!


----------



## cieramichele

Mine better come fast :|
Im just down here in NC below them...
few states in between


----------



## tnorenberg

LondonDiva said:


> Not saying this at you MissAlyssa, but in general
> 
> The ingredients being listed comparing products between the Mega Tek and Ovation really isn't helping in determining which product is most effective. I understand though that being a 1000+ post thread some folks are going to miss it so that's understandable.
> 
> Granted from looking at the ingredients Mega Tek looks like the winner, but my question and what we need to find out to make more of an informed decision rather than ingredient posting and comparing is to find out the quantity per 12oz or however they sell it of the *main growth ingredient*, the hydrolyzed Keratin Protein each one contains.
> 
> Now whether it's a lie or fact to make up for the $60 for OCT compared to $20 odd for the MT, does the OCT *really* have double the amount of aminos than MT or is it literally the same packaged all fancy and an extra $30 to cover for the marketing of the product (as put to me by Greg).
> 
> I think as a ton of women have really lined the pockets of this company.  Just think 10 orders for them alone is $600 and I know they've made thousands off us as have other companies purchasing Eqyss products. Don't you think that it will be a bigger boost for the Ovation big wigs to really lay it out there and provide some more info in the comparable ingredients. I'll tell them this much if they can prove there are double the aminos then I'll happily pay for the OCT and I'm alredy getting great results with the MT. But if this is a cost cover for a fancy website then I'm alright thanks.
> 
> Now ladies, I'm not trying to start a war with these companies, I'm glad we may have found our Holy Grail of hair products that smells good and does what it say on the bottle, to the point where PJ'ism may become a thing of the past but I'm at a point of 6+ years of getting knowledgeable about hair care to finally put my foot down keep my debit card in the purse as much as possible and say _**leans over desk toward the OCT CEO clutching her Blackberry 8800g, ready to knock him out Naomi Campbell style and points**_ "alright mister you want $60 of my hard earned cash and repeat business until I'm able to have hair so long I can wash my butt with it, prove to me why I should choose your product over that one *there!*" _**points to Mega Tek in the Hollywood style, lawyer in courtroom pointing at the accused** _
> Black hair care is a billion dollar industry, they need to remember that. And we're one forum of many I bet the BHM site is using this stuff too as well as the non-black forums too.
> 
> _**LD looks at the silent crowd and steps of her golden soapbox with the help of a minder as she's wearing 5 inch Stuart Weitzmans in black patent leather and totters off into the sunset, hearing a faint applause from *only*TT8 shouting 'Ovacion Ovacion'.  The other Ovation and Mega Tek Girls look bewildered and wonder if LD is taking this too far**
> 
> 
> _



LD, I am so upset. I ordered 2 bottles of the MT Rejuvenator and paid that Greg guy $59.00 bucks. He had the nerve to short me!!! Is he on the up and up? because I'd better get my other bottle. I emailed him already so I am waiting for a response. My hubby was pretty upset to since I'm sure he was planning to claim a bottle for himself . I wanted you to know my experience and post it here in case anyone else is ordering from him. He'd better come clean.


----------



## tnorenberg

LondonDiva said:


> Not saying this at you MissAlyssa, but in general
> 
> The ingredients being listed comparing products between the Mega Tek and Ovation really isn't helping in determining which product is most effective. I understand though that being a 1000+ post thread some folks are going to miss it so that's understandable.
> 
> Granted from looking at the ingredients Mega Tek looks like the winner, but my question and what we need to find out to make more of an informed decision rather than ingredient posting and comparing is to find out the quantity per 12oz or however they sell it of the *main growth ingredient*, the hydrolyzed Keratin Protein each one contains.
> 
> Now whether it's a lie or fact to make up for the $60 for OCT compared to $20 odd for the MT, does the OCT *really* have double the amount of aminos than MT or is it literally the same packaged all fancy and an extra $30 to cover for the marketing of the product (as put to me by Greg).
> 
> I think as a ton of women have really lined the pockets of this company.  Just think 10 orders for them alone is $600 and I know they've made thousands off us as have other companies purchasing Eqyss products. Don't you think that it will be a bigger boost for the Ovation big wigs to really lay it out there and provide some more info in the comparable ingredients. I'll tell them this much if they can prove there are double the aminos then I'll happily pay for the OCT and I'm alredy getting great results with the MT. But if this is a cost cover for a fancy website then I'm alright thanks.
> 
> Now ladies, I'm not trying to start a war with these companies, I'm glad we may have found our Holy Grail of hair products that smells good and does what it say on the bottle, to the point where PJ'ism may become a thing of the past but I'm at a point of 6+ years of getting knowledgeable about hair care to finally put my foot down keep my debit card in the purse as much as possible and say _**leans over desk toward the OCT CEO clutching her Blackberry 8800g, ready to knock him out Naomi Campbell style and points**_ "alright mister you want $60 of my hard earned cash and repeat business until I'm able to have hair so long I can wash my butt with it, prove to me why I should choose your product over that one *there!*" _**points to Mega Tek in the Hollywood style, lawyer in courtroom pointing at the accused** _
> Black hair care is a billion dollar industry, they need to remember that. And we're one forum of many I bet the BHM site is using this stuff too as well as the non-black forums too.
> 
> _**LD looks at the silent crowd and steps of her golden soapbox with the help of a minder as she's wearing 5 inch Stuart Weitzmans in black patent leather and totters off into the sunset, hearing a faint applause from *only*TT8 shouting 'Ovacion Ovacion'.  The other Ovation and Mega Tek Girls look bewildered and wonder if LD is taking this too far**
> 
> 
> _



LD, I am so upset. I ordered 2 bottles of the MT Rejuvenator and paid that Greg guy $59.00 bucks. He had the nerve to short me!!! Is he on the up and up? because I'd better get my other bottle. I emailed him already so I am waiting for a response. My hubby was pretty upset to since I'm sure he was planning to claim a bottle for himself . I wanted you to know my experience and post it here in case anyone else is ordering from him. He'd better come clean.


----------



## Jetblackhair

tnorenberg said:


> LD, I am so upset. I ordered 2 bottles of the MT Rejuvenator and paid that Greg guy $59.00 bucks. He had the nerve to short me!!! Is he on the up and up? because I'd better get my other bottle. I emailed him already so I am waiting for a response. My hubby was pretty upset to since I'm sure he was planning to claim a bottle for himself . I wanted you to know my experience and post it here in case anyone else is ordering from him. He'd better come clean.


 

Just curious as to how many ounces does it say on your bottle?


----------



## tnorenberg

Jetblackhair said:


> Just curious as to how many ounces does it say on your bottle?



It's only a little 8 oz bottle!!! Not even as big as my MT Rebuilder bottle....and he friggn shorts me. Boy am I steamed


----------



## LondonDiva

tnorenberg said:


> It's only a little 8 oz bottle!!! Not even as big as my MT Rebuilder bottle....and he friggn shorts me. Boy am I steamed



I didn't even realise or think to compare the oz size to my Mega-Tek bottle when I found out about it. I was so excited I found the flippin product.  The only good thing about it is it isn't drying at all like the rebuilder, but I can add castor oil to the mix anyway so that's not a problem.  It's half the size of the the rebuilder.

So going forward it's either the rebuilder or OCT


----------



## lane

LondonDiva said:


> Ahhhh shoot why and I now looking at this like
> I've tried Mega-Tek Rebuilder and Mega Tek Rejuvenator and now thinking hmmmm maybe I should try this one next to compare. Granted that both already do work and have no problems with them.
> 
> And WTF am I looking at Cat Mist, reduces shedding...I have some issues...pray for me.



I'm praying... LOL!!!


----------



## Jetblackhair

tnorenberg said:


> It's only a little 8 oz bottle!!! Not even as big as my MT Rebuilder bottle....and he friggn shorts me. Boy am I steamed


 
Oh wow, I'm sorry this happened to you.  I think he is over charging since the Mega-Tek Rejuvenator is hard to find.  My bottles cost me 2 for $56 or $57 dollars I think back in Aug. or so of last year.  The bottles are 16oz each.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Hey all 
I sent Ovation an email stating that I was buying their products because of the amazing reviews I read about Ovation Cell therapy here on LHCF

this is what they sent me

Thank you for your interest in our products. We’ve talked to quite a few women from the forum and have gotten terrific feedback. Be sure to let us know how you heard about us in the survey at the end of the order process to get a 10% discount. We’re attempting to keep track of LHCF purchasers and will let you know if we create a special offer just for the group. Please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions.
Regards,
__________________


----------



## tnorenberg

Jetblackhair said:


> Oh wow, I'm sorry this happened to you.  I think he is over charging since the Mega-Tek Rejuvenator is hard to find.  My bottles cost me 2 for $56 or $57 dollars I think back in Aug. or so of last year.  The bottles are 16oz each.



That's more of what I was expecting.I hope he corrects my order or that would just be adding insult to injury.


----------



## LondonDiva

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Hey all
> I sent Ovation an email stating that I was buying their products because of the amazing reviews I read about Ovation Cell therapy here on LHCF
> 
> this is what they sent me
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our products. We’ve talked to quite a few women from the forum and have gotten terrific feedback. Be sure to let us know how you heard about us in the survey at the end of the order process to get a 10% discount. We’re attempting to keep track of LHCF purchasers and will let you know if we create a special offer just for the group. Please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions.
> Regards,
> __________________



That's good.

I hope they're keeping track of what I sent them and will respond soon. 
**OK LD it's only been less than 24 hours**

THEY GOT 48 TOPS!!! OR IT'S ALL IN GUNS BLAZIN


----------



## Aggie

Okay I'm subscribing after spending practically half of the day reading this thread. I just ordered the MT rebuilder and tried to order the OCT and their dang system would not take my international credit card from the Bahamas. 

Sooooo, I guess it's going to be Mega-Tek rebuilder for me. I can't wait for it to get here. I'll try calling the company to order the OCT and see what happens. Wish me luck because I really wanted to try them both to see which one is better for my hair and scalp.


----------



## Mynappturalme

I am so excited! 

  I ordered OCT 3pack last Thursday and received it today (Thursday).  I will get started tonight and will take my starting pics. In a few months I should have plenty of hair.  lol.


----------



## Shaley

jrae said:


> Shedding.  But that is not unususal for me when I have a growth spurt.  I ran my hand through my hair one day, and there was a clump of hair all tangled up that I pulled out.  I style my hair every day, so it had accumulated that day.  It happened that one time and not again since.  The same thing happened, but much worse, when I started MN.
> 
> Also, I was working with a client yesterday and I noticed a few of my shed hairs (like 3 or 4) on the table.  Hadn't been combing my hair or anything, but there they were in scattered places on the table.



I noticed this also, few shedded hairs scattered without combing or anything.. I guess I won't worry as long as I don't see any bald spots..


----------



## Lebiya

Are you guys getting the shedding from the MT or the OCT or Both?


----------



## LondonDiva

I got shedding I think the first 3 weeks or so, kinda freaked me out. A lot more than normal. And I'm using the MT.


----------



## Lebiya

Did anyone get any shedding using the OCT?

...I sure hope not


----------



## tnorenberg

Ok. co-washed w/ MT Rejuvinator it tangled the he!! outta my hair. Any suggestions. Does adding the Castor Oil help w/this? Maybe I need to invest in the rinse.


----------



## Lita

I've been growing out a perm since 2005 is MT SAFE for 2 textures?                         HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## january noir

tnorenberg said:


> Ok. co-washed w/ MT Rejuvinator it tangled the he!! outta my hair. Any suggestions. Does adding the Castor Oil help w/this? Maybe I need to invest in the rinse.


 
Get the rinse.  
I use the Ovation creme rinse and it saved my hair in my 10 week stretch.


----------



## january noir

Lebiya said:


> Are you guys getting the shedding from the MT or the OCT or Both?


 
I am using the entire OVATION line and I get no shedding, no itching.  My hair is smooth and silky to the touch.  I use it according to the instructions.


----------



## Lita

january noir said:


> Get the rinse.
> I use the Ovation creme rinse and it saved my hair in my 10 week stretch.



Did you leave the OCR in,Or did you wash it out?Oh & did it smooth the texture down?
Sorry for so many questions. HAPPY HAIR GROWING?


----------



## january noir

Lita said:


> Did you leave the OCR in,Or did you wash it out?Oh & did it smooth the texture down?
> Sorry for so many questions. HAPPY HAIR GROWING?


 
Don't apologize!

Use the Cell Therapy (5-10 minutes or 1-2 hours)
rinse and then apply Creme Rinse
smooth through hair (your tangles will almost melt away) and rinse.  Comb out is a breeze.
I got little to no breakage even though I was almost 11 weeks post.
Now mind you, I am relaxed with fine/thin hair and between drinking carrot juice and health tonic (vinegar, blackstrap molasses, honey and lemon), my hair has thickened up substantially and this product is the cherry on top!

HAPPY HAIR GROWING to you!


----------



## Lita

january noir said:


> Don't apologize!
> 
> Use the Cell Therapy (5-10 minutes or 1-2 hours)
> rinse and then apply Creme Rinse
> smooth through hair (your tangles will almost melt away) and rinse.  Comb out is a breeze.
> I got little to no breakage even though I was almost 11 weeks post.
> Now mind you, I am relaxed with fine/thin hair and between drinking carrot juice and health tonic (vinegar, blackstrap molasses, honey and lemon), my hair has thickened up substantially and this product is the cherry on top!
> 
> HAPPY HAIR GROWING to you!



Thanks for the quick reply.My hair is Med/Mix Texture & it looks so crazy to me.
Can I leave the Cell Therapy on the scalp & apply it 3x a week? (What do you think?)
HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## Lebiya

january noir said:


> Don't apologize!
> 
> Use the Cell Therapy (5-10 minutes or 1-2 hours)
> rinse and then apply Creme Rinse
> smooth through hair (your tangles will almost melt away) and rinse. Comb out is a breeze.
> I got little to no breakage even though I was almost 11 weeks post.
> Now mind you, I am relaxed with fine/thin hair and between drinking carrot juice and health tonic (vinegar, blackstrap molasses, honey and lemon), *my hair has thickened up substantially and this product is the cherry on top*!
> 
> HAPPY HAIR GROWING to you!


 

I LOVE hearing THIS!!! I just purchased the 3 piece system tooo …YIPEEEE!!!!! 


...I hope the crème rinse will help with the tangels!


----------



## january noir

Lita said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.My hair is Med/Mix Texture & it looks so crazy to me.
> Can I leave the Cell Therapy on the scalp & apply it 3x a week? (What do you think?)
> HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


 
There are people here that are using it all kind of ways!  I don't think it would be a problem.  I think the key though is to have a clean scalp.
I wash my hair daily with the Color Therapy shampoo (one wash, heavily diluted, low manipulation).


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MissAlyssa said:


> *Here are the ingredients. Three products. Three formulations. All supposedly do the same thing. I wonder if the parent company has a secret active ingredient not listed on any of these...*
> 
> *Lys*
> 
> Megatek cell rebuilder (equine)
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopoly-saccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance
> 
> *Megatek coat rebuilder (pet)*
> *Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, peptonized milk protein hydrolysate, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, marine protein, glyceryl stearate PEG, essential silicates bentonite, sea kelp algin, methylparaben, fragrance, propylparaben.*
> 
> Ovation (human)
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance


On 4th look, the Coat rebuilder looks to be the most concentrated pure product out of the bunch. It has Sea Kelp, and Marine protein, milk protein as well. I wish I had ordered this one...


----------



## onejamifan

Ok, so I found this online this morning. 
http://www.epinions.com/review/Mega_Tek_Cell_Rebuilder/content_68431810180

Not sure if anyone has seen it, but it says that Mega-Tek was originally intended as a product for humans but was "amped" up in order to meet the needs of horses. This created a formula that accelerated hair growth in humans. So if Mega-Tek was originally intended for human use and later remarketed for horses, is it safe to assume that the OCT might be the original formula (before it was marketed for horses)? I am a little erplexed....

LondonDiva, any word from the people at Ovation yet?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

onejamifan said:


> Ok, so I found this online this morning.
> http://www.epinions.com/review/Mega_Tek_Cell_Rebuilder/content_68431810180
> 
> Not sure if anyone has seen it, but it says that Mega-Tek was originally intended as a product for humans but was "amped" up in order to meet the needs of horses. This created a formula that accelerated hair growth in humans. So if Mega-Tek was originally intended for human use and later remarketed for horses, is it safe to assume that the OCT might be the original formula (before it was marketed for horses)? I am a little erplexed....
> 
> LondonDiva, any word from the people at Ovation yet?


Holy Smokes you guys have to read that article. I'm on my way to a Tac shop right now...will post when I get back...Going for the Avocado Mist, she mentioned it in the article.


----------



## JustKiya

onejamifan said:


> Ok, so I found this online this morning.
> http://www.epinions.com/review/Mega_Tek_Cell_Rebuilder/content_68431810180
> 
> Not sure if anyone has seen it, but it says that Mega-Tek was originally intended as a product for humans but was "amped" up in order to meet the needs of horses. This created a formula that accelerated hair growth in humans. So if Mega-Tek was originally intended for human use and later remarketed for horses, is it safe to assume that the OCT might be the original formula (before it was marketed for horses)? I am a little erplexed....
> 
> LondonDiva, any word from the people at Ovation yet?





AtlantaJJ said:


> Holy Smokes you guys have to read that article. I'm on my way to a Tac shop right now...will post when I get back...Going for the Avocado Mist, she mentioned it in the article.



 That's a fabulous article!! I love that she had a lil interview from the CEO in it, too. I'm so in  with this stuff - I can't wait til I get the Avocado and the Creme Rinse and the Rehydrant! 

And it's cracking me up how this 'bandwagon' is taking LHCF by storm! I really hope people take the TIME to read this whole thread - I know it's huge, but it will really give you all the details that you need!


----------



## baddison

Lita said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.My hair is Med/Mix Texture & it looks so crazy to me.
> Can I leave the Cell Therapy on the scalp & apply it 3x a week? (What do you think?)
> HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


 
THis is how I am using it, too - 4x per week!  Massage & leave-in the dry scalp every Monday, Wednesday(washday #1), and Friday, and Sunday(washday #2)


----------



## Mystic

In my opinion, I have one of the slowest growing hairs around town, and *no growth aids have ever worked for me *so I do not believe in growth aid hypes - I still don't!  I decided to give Mega-Tek a try because I had an old bottle from when and I was like, why not.  I never posted any comment before because I believe in commenting with prove – pictures - and I was too lazy to take any.  Anyway, I braided my hair on April 18th - exactly 2 weeks ago today (*14 days!*); the braider and I almost had a fight because she did it SO tight yet today when I took some pictures I had to share to validate whether my eyes are playing tricks on me (delusional - ha!) or this product might finally help me to APL sooner.  *I am still skeptical* but…, in just 14 days, the slowest growing parts of my hair have *MORE than .5*" of grow - something I have NEVER ever received even in 1 whole month!  I was lamenting just a couple weeks ago that my hair grows 4" per year!  The back grows faster so I can’t even imagine what it measures.  I don’t even know what to say because I have done nothing different except add the Mega-tek to my routine.  I am anxious to see what the length of my hair will be in 2/09!

I hope the pictures are clear.., the second one is the back (it usually grows faster but the *front *and *sides *take forever!  Sometimes I get only *3"* from them per year!).


----------



## JustKiya

Mystic said:


> In my opinion, I have one of the slowest growing hairs around town, and *no growth aids have ever worked for me *so I do not believe in growth aid hypes - I still don't!  I decided to give Mega-Tek a try because I had an old bottle from when and I was like, why not.  I never posted any comment before because I believe in commenting with prove – pictures - and I was too lazy to take any.  Anyway, I braided my hair on April 18th - exactly 2 weeks ago today (*14 days!*); the braider and I almost had a fight because she did it SO tight yet today when I took some pictures I had to share to validate whether my eyes are playing tricks on me (delusional - ha!) or this product might finally help me to APL sooner.  *I am still skeptical* but…, in just 14 days, the slowest growing parts of my hair have *MORE than .5*" of grow - something I have NEVER ever received even in 1 whole month!  I was lamenting just a couple weeks ago that my hair grows 4" per year!  The back grows faster so I can’t even imagine what it measures.  I don’t even know what to say because I have done nothing different except add the Mega-tek to my routine.  I am anxious to see what the length of my hair will be in 2/09!
> 
> I hope the pictures are clear.., the second one is the back (it usually grows faster but the *front *and *sides *take forever!  Sometimes I get only *3"* from them per year!).



:wow:  :wow: WONDERFUL, isn't it???? Cuz you *know* your braids have not slipped that much in just 2 weeks!!! 

As a fellow sceptic, I _*so*_ feel you - the only reason I took pictures from the get was so that I could tell for MYSELF if I was being delusional, or whether it was really doing something - and it is. I don't know how, I don't know what's up, and I hope that more and more people start taking pictures as proof because - it's the sure shot. It's fabulous. I have no DOUBT that I will be past shoulder length this YEAR, and before hand, I was thinking it was a stretch goal that I would even be AT shoulder by Dec 31st. 
Esp. with Sareca's last bit of info that it seems like it builds upon the hair growth to continue to encourage your hair to grow faster - an INCH a month? And it smells good? AND it's not reallllllyyy all that expensive?  
It's fabulous.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Mystic said:


> In my opinion, I have one of the slowest growing hairs around town, and *no growth aids have ever worked for me *so I do not believe in growth aid hypes - I still don't! I decided to give Mega-Tek a try because I had an old bottle from when and I was like, why not. I never posted any comment before because I believe in commenting with prove – pictures - and I was too lazy to take any. Anyway, I braided my hair on April 18th - exactly 2 weeks ago today (*14 days!*); the braider and I almost had a fight because she did it SO tight yet today when I took some pictures I had to share to validate whether my eyes are playing tricks on me (delusional - ha!) or this product might finally help me to APL sooner. *I am still skeptical* but…, in just 14 days, the slowest growing parts of my hair have *MORE than .5*" of grow - something I have NEVER ever received even in 1 whole month! I was lamenting just a couple weeks ago that my hair grows 4" per year! The back grows faster so I can’t even imagine what it measures. I don’t even know what to say because I have done nothing different except add the Mega-tek to my routine. I am anxious to see what the length of my hair will be in 2/09!
> 
> I hope the pictures are clear.., the second one is the back (it usually grows faster but the *front *and *sides *take forever! Sometimes I get only *3"* from them per year!).


At first I thought your braids may have slipped but all of them would not slip the same distance   when is my MT gonna get here ???   

That is so GOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## Mystic

Exactly!  I have had braids before, and I can compare my old 6-week old braids against this 2-weeks braids, and this length will be longer than the 6-week braid.  Neither has anything to do with slippage of braids, no sirree!  



JustKiya said:


> :wow:  :wow: WONDERFUL, isn't it???? Cuz you *know your braids have not slipped that much in just 2 weeks!!! *
> 
> As a fellow sceptic, I _*so*_ feel you - the only reason I took pictures from the get was so that I could tell for MYSELF if I was being delusional, or whether it was really doing something - and it is. I don't know how, I don't know what's up, and I hope that more and more people start taking pictures as proof because - it's the sure shot. It's fabulous. I have no DOUBT that I will be past shoulder length this YEAR, and before hand, I was thinking it was a stretch goal that I would even be AT shoulder by Dec 31st.
> Esp. with Sareca's last bit of info that it seems like it builds upon the hair growth to continue to encourage your hair to grow faster - an INCH a month? And it smells good? AND it's not reallllllyyy all that expensive?
> It's fabulous.


----------



## yodie

Can anyone give the Ovation shampoo a thumbs up?

I'm using mega-tek & ovation line, just not te shampoo.

Hair hates SLS. Ovation says their color therapy shampoo has Sodium Laureth Sulfate. Is that just s harsh as regular SLS?

Currently using an ayurvedic shampoo bar, but it leaves a film on myy hair.

So far I have the Cell therapy, Coat rebuilder, Avocado Mist & Cloud V cream rinse.


----------



## january noir

yodie said:


> Can anyone give the Ovation shampoo a thumbs up?
> 
> I'm using mega-tek & ovation line, just not te shampoo.
> 
> Hair hates SLS. Ovation says their color therapy shampoo has Sodium Laureth Sulfate. Is that just s harsh as regular SLS?
> 
> Currently using an ayurvedic shampoo bar, but it leaves a film on myy hair.
> 
> So far I have the Cell therapy, Coat rebuilder, Avocado Mist & Cloud V cream rinse.


 
I use the shampoo and I like it very much.  I only do one wash every other day or sometimes everyday.  It's supposed to "bring back" your natural color (minimizes grays as well).  All I know is that my hair is shiny and smooth using the OVATION products (I use all three).

I am one week post relaxer today.  I can't wait to see what happens in the next month.  I am going for a full 12 week stretch.


----------



## yodie

Thanks. Guess I'll be pulling out the credit card again (smile)


january noir said:


> I use the shampoo and I like it very much.  I only do one wash every other day or sometimes everyday.  It's supposed to "bring back" your natural color (minimizes grays as well).  All I know is that my hair is shiny and smooth using the OVATION products (I use all three).
> 
> I am one week post relaxer today.  I can't wait to see what happens in the next month.  I am going for a full 12 week stretch.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LondonDiva, you haven't heard back from the OCT people yet?  I was thinking we may need to start an email campaign.  Have a whole bunch of us email them, nice letters telling them that we are responsible for their spike in sales and they could spike a little more with an incentive...  Just a thought...


----------



## AwesomelyNappy

Mystic said:


> I hope the pictures are clear.., the second one is the back (it usually grows faster but the *front *and *sides *take forever! Sometimes I get only *3"* from them per year!).


 

sorry for quoting you yet again!!! but i wanted to ask you (for clarification for me), are you just putting the megatek on your scalp? if so, how many times a week? thanks!!! (and congrats on your wonderful growth!)


(i tried searching for "scalp" in this thread for an answer- if megateck was applied to the scalp- but all i got was a white screen)


----------



## Mystic

I use the megatek by itself at nights but if I apply it in the day, I mix it in any oil to minimise the white deposit to my scalp (wouldn't want to be walking on the street with scalp that looks flaky).  I apply the product a min of 3 days per week but sometimes 7 days when I remember.



awesomely_nappy said:


> sorry for quoting you yet again!!! but i wanted to ask you (for clarification for me), are you just putting the megatek on your scalp? if so, how many times a week? thanks!!! (and congrats on your wonderful growth!)
> 
> 
> (i tried searching for "scalp" in this thread for an answer- if megateck was applied to the scalp- but all i got was a white screen)


----------



## AngieB

The FedEx man is here!!!  yeah!!


----------



## tnorenberg

Oh, my Fed Ex guy just jot here w/ mine too!! Happy happy joy joy


----------



## AwesomelyNappy

Mystic said:


> I use the megatek by itself at nights but if I apply it in the day, I mix it in any oil to minimise the white deposit to my scalp (wouldn't want to be walking on the street with scalp that looks flaky). I apply the product a min of 3 days per week but sometimes 7 days when I remember.


 

Thanks Mystic!


----------



## Jetblackhair

yodie said:


> Can anyone give the Ovation shampoo a thumbs up?
> 
> I'm using mega-tek & ovation line, just not te shampoo.
> 
> Hair hates SLS. Ovation says their color therapy shampoo has Sodium Laureth Sulfate. Is that just s harsh as regular SLS?
> 
> Currently using an ayurvedic shampoo bar, but it leaves a film on myy hair.
> 
> So far I have the Cell therapy, Coat rebuilder, Avocado Mist & Cloud V cream rinse.



*I just received my Ovation Pack so I haven't used the shampoo yet but I can give you all of the ingredients:

Deionized water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate **, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Glycol Distearate*, Steareth-4, Palmitamidopropyltrimonium Chloride**,  Cocamide DEA**, Polyquaterium 10, Aloe Vera Gel, Sodium PCA, Acetamide MEA, Glycosaminoglycans, Extract of Lavendar, Extract of Clove, Extract of Thyme, Allantoin, PEG-75-Lanlolin, Urea, Citric Acid, Methylparaben, DM DM Hydantoin, Tetrasodium EDTA, Salt, FD&C Blue #1, Fragrance

*Derived from Palm Oil
**Derived from Coconut Oil

Whew, didn't know that there were so many ingredients. 
*


----------



## LondonDiva

OH SWEET HOLY CRAP!!

I was going to Mega sage and felt all in the back, of my hair, so I've just come upstairs and put my glasses on and looked in the mirror (where I can see the back) and I think I may have done a full inch or close to in 1 month.

I'm really excited.  I'm going to take pics in about an hour.

I really hope my camera can capture this, I don't want to think I'm seeing things at all. 
I would do it now but it's the commercial break of the Friday Night Project and I love this over the top gay homo hosted show.

In an hour or so ladies.

Please pray it's an inch

**runs back to the bathroom and puts on her one armed broken glasses and takes another look**


----------



## LondonDiva

onejamifan said:


> Ok, so I found this online this morning.
> http://www.epinions.com/review/Mega_Tek_Cell_Rebuilder/content_68431810180
> 
> Not sure if anyone has seen it, but it says that Mega-Tek was originally intended as a product for humans but was "amped" up in order to meet the needs of horses. This created a formula that accelerated hair growth in humans. So if Mega-Tek was originally intended for human use and later remarketed for horses, is it safe to assume that the OCT might be the original formula (before it was marketed for horses)? I am a little erplexed....
> *
> LondonDiva, any word from the people at Ovation yet?*



None whatsoever.


----------



## AngieB

LondonDiva...by the way..l ABSOLUTELY LOVE YOUR HAIR...AND TRAYCEE'S!!!!


----------



## MisTatim

SWEET BABY JEEZMUS! I ordered the wrong one. I ordered Equine shampoo!

I'll send it back but I was curious. Can we use that?


----------



## Aggie

MisTatim said:


> SWEET BABY JEEZMUS! I ordered the wrong one. I ordered Equine shampoo!
> 
> I'll send it back but I was curious. Can we use that?


 
Ms Tatim, I just placed this same shampoo on order along with the Mega-Tek creme rinse and Avocado mist. I bought the MT rebuilder yesterday. 

By the way, Carlee for OCT called me back today and I ordered the OCT with her this afternoon so I guess I am officially using both products as soon as they come in the mail. I'm so excited, I can't wait. 

I asked Carlee, the VP of Sales, why the OCT products were so expensive...she said that the ingredients in their products are of superior quality and the prices had to be a little high in order to deliver superior results. I just found something online and printed it out for easy reference and here it is: http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf. 

Now, on to reading some more OCT/MT success stories.


----------



## Jetblackhair

MisTatim said:


> SWEET BABY JEEZMUS! I ordered the wrong one. I ordered Equine shampoo!
> 
> I'll send it back but I was curious. Can we use that?


 
*On the Eqyss website it says for humans or horses.  So, you should be ok, if you choose to keep it. *












[FONT=arial, helvetica]Premier Shampoo is the ONLY equine shampoo that leaves the hair shaft completely clean, not coated with wax, oil, petroleum by-products, silicone, or synthetic polymers which are found in all other equine shampoos, thereby letting the hair accept more moisture from the air. Absolutely the finest shampoo ever made... *for humans OR horses*. Dry flaky skin disappears. Horses cool out up to 50% faster. Colors will be brighter. Rinses clean easily & leaves no residue. NON-TOXIC. Environmentally friendly. Safe for human cross-over use. For best results, use with Premier Natural Botanical Spray. No D.E.A. - 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED!
[/FONT]


----------



## Jetblackhair

Aggie said:


> Ms Tatim, I just placed this same shampoo on order along with the Mega-Tek creme rinse and Avocado mist. I bought the MT rebuilder yesterday.
> 
> By the way, Carlee for OCT called me back today and I ordered the OCT with her this afternoon so I guess I am officially using both products as soon as they come in the mail. I'm so excited, I can't wait.
> 
> I asked Carlee, the VP of Sales, why the OCT products were so expensive...she said that the ingredients in their products are of superior quality and the prices had to be a little high in order to deliver superior results. I just found something online and printed it out for easy reference and here it is: http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf.
> 
> Now, on to reading some more OCT/MT success stories.


 
*This is a great reference sheet Aggie, thanks for posting!*


----------



## Jetblackhair

MisTatim said:


> SWEET BABY JEEZMUS! I ordered the wrong one. I ordered Equine shampoo!
> 
> I'll send it back but I was curious. Can we use that?


 
*Can you post the ingredients? I'd like to compare it to the Color Therapy Shampoo.*

*Thanks.*


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> I just found something online and printed it out for easy reference and here it is: http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human%20Crossover_Benefits.pdf


 
Thanks for this flyer Aggie!  This information should answer most of the questions people have about EQyss products and how they perform.  Makes me want to buy some of the other products!


----------



## MisTatim

Sure here are the ingredients:
Deionized Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Cocamide DEA, Polysorbate 20, Polysorbate 80, polyquaternium 10,allantoin, sodium pca, glycosaminoglycans, aloe barbadensis gel, clove extract, thyme extract, lavendar extract, DM DM Hydantoin, meth6ylparaben, tetrasodium EDTA, Citric acid, salt, fragrance.

I'm still not sure I can use this particular kind. It says Equine Shampoo Max strength. Stops scratches, rainrot, and girth itch. Da hell? I'll wait till one of ya'll analyze to see if I can keep.


----------



## Prettypsych

It's so funny that when we realized this stuff worked so fast, the first response was disbelief...

BTW: My roots are a forest.  I can't wait to get it straightened again in two weeks.

I just bought the creme rinse- can't wait to use it!


----------



## Jetblackhair

MisTatim said:


> Sure here are the ingredients:
> Deionized Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Cocamide DEA, Polysorbate 20, Polysorbate 80, polyquaternium 10,allantoin, sodium pca, glycosaminoglycans, aloe barbadensis gel, clove extract, thyme extract, lavendar extract, DM DM Hydantoin, meth6ylparaben, tetrasodium EDTA, Citric acid, salt, fragrance.
> 
> I'm still not sure I can use this particular kind. It says Equine Shampoo Max strength. *Stops scratches, rainrot, and girth itch. Da hell?* I'll wait till one of ya'll analyze to see if I can keep.


 
*Ok, I didn't see that in the description...I'm with you *

*Thanks for posting the ingredients.*


----------



## WomanlyCharm

My scalp is itching like crazy, my roots are full of puffy newgrowth four weeks after my relaxer and I couldn't be happier.


I love Ovation.


That is all.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I picked up the Avocado Mist and the Suviror Super Detangler Shine locally.

The ingredients in the Avocado Mist Reads differently than what we have seen online. My bottle has the following ingredients: 

Deionized Water, Avocado extract, Aloe Vera, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cetimonium Chloride, Prlysosrbate 20, Polysorbate 80, Panthenol, Propyene Glycol. DM Hydantion, Tetrasodium EDTA, Methylparaben, Citric Acid, Frangrence, Defoamer.

ETA: *Polysorbate 20*
New, nontoxic emulsifier, to dissolve your precious essential oils into water, without the use of alcohol. No, Polysorbate 20 (sometimes known as TWEEN20) is not an all natural product. But it is derived from Lauric Acid (from Coconut Oil) and is the best way I know to dissolve essential oils into distilled water without adding alcohol. Start by adding equal parts of your essential oil and Polysorbate 20, then slowly add distilled water. If the resulting spray is cloudy, rather than clear, you may need to add a slightly larger proportion of Polysorbate, perhaps as much as 3 parts to 1 part essential oil. Perfect for body sprays, room sprays, and linen sprays.


*Polysorbate 80*:
is a nonionic surfactant and emulsifier derived from sorbitol which comes from fruit and berries. Polysorbate 80 is a highly viscose water-soluble yellowish liquid used as a dispersing agent -mixes oil and water, stabilizer and lubricates


----------



## WomanlyCharm

AtlantaJJ said:


> I picked up the Avocado Mist and the Suviror Super Detangler Shine locally.
> 
> The ingredients in the Avocado Mist Reads differently than what we have seen online. My bottle has the following ingredients:
> 
> Deionized Water, Avocado extract, Aloe Vera, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cetimonium Chloride, Prlysosrbate 20, Polysorbate 80, Panthenol, Propyene Glycol. DM Hydantion, Tetrasodium EDTA, Methylparaben, Citric Acid, Frangrence, Defoamer.


 
I like that avocado extract and aloe vera are so high up on the list...
The important thing is: how do you like them? What do you think? Have you used them yet?  (I'm a little hyper, if you can't tell!)


----------



## AtlantaJJ

WomanlyCharm said:


> I like that avocado extract and aloe vera are so high up on the list...
> The important thing is: how do you like them? What do you think? Have you used them yet? (I'm a little hyper, if you can't tell!)


I'm hyper too, how do you think I was able to type all that so fast. I almost stepped on the cat trying to get to the computer!! LOL

I don't have my Mega-Tek, nobody had it, I went two places


----------



## LondonDiva

I just took these.

Had to resize in order to clearly see the NG as I didn't flat iron my hair this week, the NG is less coarse so harder to pick up on camera. Hopefully you can see it on these pics. My hair is unstretched and 1 month post relaxer.

*I'm using Mega Tek Rebuilder & Rejuvenator
Applying it Daily
Washing & Deep conditioning once a week.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LondonDiva said:


> I just took these.
> 
> Had to resize in order to clearly see the NG as I didn't flat iron my hair this week, the NG is less coarse so harder to pick up on camera. Hopefully you can see it on these pics. My hair is unstretched and 1 month post relaxer.


Girl you need a touch up...  When did you have your last relaxer? That looks like 2 months of new growth


----------



## LondonDiva

AtlantaJJ said:


> Girl you need a touch up...  When did you have your last relaxer? That looks like 2 months of new growth



March 23rd.

I'm holding off till near the end of May. I'm going to NY & Dallas and need my hair looking fly, so am holding off till then. I wanna use MT so bad on my trip but I'm a bridesmaid in my friends wedding on the 31st May in Dallas, I don't go to NY till the 24th May and will relax the weekend prior to that. MT could give me 1/2 by then, I don't wanna lose my potential growth but still I don't wanna look like donkey crap on her big day.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

LondonDiva said:


> I just took these.
> 
> Had to resize in order to clearly see the NG as I didn't flat iron my hair this week, the NG is less coarse so harder to pick up on camera. Hopefully you can see it on these pics. My hair is unstretched and 1 month post relaxer.
> 
> *I'm using Mega Tek Rebuilder & Rejuvenator*
> *Applying it Daily*
> *Washing & Deep conditioning once a week.*


 

Holy crap London!

Um, yeah, I guess you can see a teeny little bit of new growth... Are you kidding me?!  Your scalp is a 4b forest woman!  That's terrific!


----------



## jrae

LondonDiva said:


> I just took these.
> 
> Had to resize in order to clearly see the NG as I didn't flat iron my hair this week, the NG is less coarse so harder to pick up on camera. Hopefully you can see it on these pics. My hair is unstretched and 1 month post relaxer.
> 
> *I'm using Mega Tek Rebuilder & Rejuvenator
> Applying it Daily
> Washing & Deep conditioning once a week.*



Wow!  That's impressive. Usually takes me about 8 weeks to get that much new growth.


----------



## Jetblackhair

LondonDiva said:


> I just took these.
> 
> Had to resize in order to clearly see the NG as I didn't flat iron my hair this week, the NG is less coarse so harder to pick up on camera. Hopefully you can see it on these pics. My hair is unstretched and 1 month post relaxer.
> 
> *I'm using Mega Tek Rebuilder & Rejuvenator*
> *Applying it Daily*
> *Washing & Deep conditioning once a week.*


 
* Oh, my gosh, that is some awesome progress.  Just to clarify are you deep conditioning with other conditioners or are you just using the Mega-Tek products?*


----------



## LondonDiva

WomanlyCharm said:


> Holy crap London!
> 
> Um, yeah, I guess you can see a teeny little bit of new growth... Are you kidding me?!  Your scalp is a 4b forest woman!  That's terrific!



Thanks WC. My hair is def 4B, I was trying hair to get a stretched out pic but me taking the pic myself and a ruler just wasn't going to work. I know realistic inches  And I'd say the back is def the fastest growing part from 3/4 to 1 inch in some parts. The top is still growing slower BUT saying that it's more growth for the month than usual. All in all I'd say for 1 month post it's doubled it for me. As I'm holding out till 2nd week of May for a touch up with continued daily use of the MT I'll be intrigued to see what it looks like. 

I may not even pursue the option of using OCT.


----------



## LondonDiva

Jetblackhair said:


> * Oh, my gosh, that is some awesome progress.  Just to clarify are you deep conditioning with other conditioners or are you just using the Mega-Tek products?*



Well I switch every week depending on how my hair is acting. You know freshly relaxed hair acts differently to relaxed hair plus NG.

Last week I used Elasta QP Intense.

My main staple is a mix of Profectiv Growth Masque & Elasta QP breakage serum. 

I don't use any of the MT products on my hair only on the scalp daily like you would a grease. Since a fresh haircut last month, protective daily styling and ORS Carrot Oil on my hair (thank you Jesus for making me see the light and picking this stuff up after 5 years) strength wise my hair is OK.


----------



## LondonDiva

jrae said:


> Wow!  That's impressive. Usually takes me about 8 weeks to get that much new growth.



Same here usually. My hair grows Ultra slowly.

The only products that noticeable grew my hair quicker and thicker

Boundless Tresses
MTG
MN
and Mega Tek.


----------



## LondonDiva

AngieB said:


> LondonDiva...by the way..l ABSOLUTELY LOVE YOUR HAIR...AND TRAYCEE'S!!!!



Thank you, I really appreciate that . Yep Traycee has some gorgeous hair she's one of my new idols too.


----------



## Jetblackhair

LondonDiva said:


> Well I switch every week depending on how my hair is acting. You know freshly relaxed hair acts differently to relaxed hair plus NG.
> 
> Last week I used Elasta QP Intense.
> 
> My main staple is a mix of Profectiv Growth Masque & Elasta QP breakage serum.
> 
> I don't use any of the MT products on my hair only on the scalp daily like you would a grease. Since a fresh haircut last month, protective daily styling and ORS Carrot Oil on my hair *(thank you Jesus for making me see the light and picking this stuff up after 5 years)* strength wise my hair is OK.


 
 *I'm happy for you!*


----------



## LondonDiva

Jetblackhair said:


> *I'm happy for you!*



Thanks! I just hope come relaxer time I can see a noticeable difference.  I've had that happen once, got tons of NG and after a relaxer it didn't look much longer.


----------



## january noir

LondonDiva said:


> *I've had that happen once*, *got tons of NG and after a relaxer it didn't look much longer*.


 
This happens to me all the time.  
Love the growth LondonDiva and thanks for posting your pics too. I hope to have that much growth soon too!


----------



## LondonDiva

january noir said:


> This happens to me all the time.
> Love the growth LondonDiva and thanks for posting your pics too. I hope to have that much growth soon too!



Oh you will trust me. My hair in a former life was a snail at the pace it grows. This has given me hope of some serious growth potential in the next year.

*Forget Haitian women them bastid horses had the secret all along. *


----------



## tt8

LondonDiva said:


> Oh you will trust me. *My hair in a former life was a snail at the pace it grows.* This has given me hope of some serious growth potential in the next year.
> 
> *Forget Haitian women them bastid horses had the secret all along. *


*ooo, you crazy...two words come to mind...MED- ICATION!
*


----------



## MisTatim

So should I return the Equine Shampoo from Micro Tec?


----------



## Aggie

Jetblackhair said:


> *This is a great reference sheet Aggie, thanks for posting!*


You're welcomed JBH.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

tt8 said:


> *ooo, you crazy...two words come to mind...MED- ICATION!*


No that's Medi - Cation. You have to say it right or they might bring the wrong kind out....they might bring out the kind that winds her up even tighter...  We need the calming blue pills this evening!! LOL


----------



## SoforReal

LondonDiva said:


> I just took these.
> 
> Had to resize in order to clearly see the NG as I didn't flat iron my hair this week, the NG is less coarse so harder to pick up on camera. Hopefully you can see it on these pics. My hair is unstretched and 1 month post relaxer.
> 
> *I'm using Mega Tek Rebuilder & Rejuvenator*
> *Applying it Daily*
> *Washing & Deep conditioning once a week.*


 
Why why why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know I'm in PJ Rehab . Ok ok first off your NG is a huge inspiration!!! OMFG! Congratulations!! I'm really considering buying it now. What does MTR smell like? Is it heavy, moderate, light? Do you apply it to your scalp only?


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> Thanks for this flyer Aggie! This information should answer most of the questions people have about EQyss products and how they perform. Makes me want to buy some of the other products!


You're welcomed JN and I did buy some of the other products from this site - https://www.petedge.com/catalog/search.jsp?No=9&Ntt=eqyss&Ntk=AllSearch&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0 and the flyer prompted me to put together a wish list for my next order.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LondonDiva said:


> Oh you will trust me. My hair in a former life was a snail at the pace it grows. This has given me hope of some serious growth potential in the next year.
> 
> *Forget Haitian women them bastid horses had the secret all along. *


I need Medi-Cation too because I want my mega-tek YESTERDAY


----------



## TheNewFine

Mystic said:


> In my opinion, I have one of the slowest growing hairs around town, and *no growth aids have ever worked for me *so I do not believe in growth aid hypes - I still don't!  I decided to give Mega-Tek a try because I had an old bottle from when and I was like, why not.  I never posted any comment before because I believe in commenting with prove – pictures - and I was too lazy to take any.  Anyway, *I braided my hair on April 18th - exactly 2 weeks ago today (14 days!);* the braider and I almost had a fight because she did it SO tight yet today when I took some pictures I had to share to validate whether my eyes are playing tricks on me (delusional - ha!) or this product might finally help me to APL sooner.  *I am still skeptical* but…, in just 14 days, the slowest growing parts of my hair have *MORE than .5*" of grow - something I have NEVER ever received even in 1 whole month!  I was lamenting just a couple weeks ago that my hair grows 4" per year!  The back grows faster so I can’t even imagine what it measures.  I don’t even know what to say because I have done nothing different except add the Mega-tek to my routine.  I am anxious to see what the length of my hair will be in 2/09!
> 
> I hope the pictures are clear.., the second one is the back (it usually grows faster but the *front *and *sides *take forever!  Sometimes I get only *3"* from them per year!).



April 18th was just *one* week ago!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Did I tell you guys I got the Marigold spray? They told me it's great for keeping the skitters and no see-ums off you in the summer and there's no chemicals in there!!  I'm going to give it a try because my son and I are skiter bait!!


----------



## LondonDiva

SoforReal said:


> Why why why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know I'm in PJ Rehab . Ok ok first off your NG is a huge inspiration!!! OMFG! Congratulations!! I'm really considering buying it now. What does MTR smell like? Is it heavy, moderate, light? Do you apply it to your scalp only?



It smells nice, like a light coconutty smell the consistency is thick but a little dab goes a long way, once on the scalp it doesn't feel clogged at all. You can apply it to the hair as a conditioner or solely on the scalp. I use it like you would a hair oil/grease on the scalp only everyday.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed JN and I did buy some of the other products from this site - https://www.petedge.com/catalog/search.jsp?No=9&Ntt=eqyss&Ntk=AllSearch&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0 and the flyer prompted me to put together a wish list for my next order.


 
I see a list of products when I click the link, did I miss something?? No flyer...

ETA: I see the flyer now


----------



## Aggie

MisTatim said:


> So should I return the Equine Shampoo from Micro Tec?


No, you can keep it. Please read this flyer for the benefits of the other mega tek products, better yet, print it out - http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf.


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I see a list of products when I click the link, did I miss something?? No flyer...


No you didn't Atl, when I printed it out, it looks like a flyer.


----------



## SoforReal

LondonDiva said:


> It smells nice, like a light coconutty smell the consistency is thick but a little dab goes a long way, once on the scalp it doesn't feel clogged at all. You can apply it to the hair as a conditioner or solely on the scalp. I use it like you would a hair oil/grease on the scalp only everyday.


 
Cool thank you for answering!!


----------



## LondonDiva

SoforReal said:


> Cool thank you for answering!!



Not a problem, good luck with it and you know we will want to be seeing pics.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Aggie said:


> No you didn't Atl, when I printed it out, it looks like a flyer.


Thank you and that information is amazing and true, I have the Marigold spray... I saw the spray for irritated skin and almost got it, it looked too good to be true!!

Thing is that all these products are aloe based...so they couldn't go wrong in terms of skin or hair!


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you and that information is amazing and true, *I have the Marigold spray*... I saw the spray for irritated skin and almost got it, it looked too good to be true!!
> 
> Thing is that all these products are aloe based...so they couldn't go wrong in terms of skin or hair!


 
I may need to order this next month, summer in the bahamas is not easy with the mosquitos, especially around the garden areas of the yard.


----------



## Lita

LondonDiva said:


> I just took these.
> 
> Had to resize in order to clearly see the NG as I didn't flat iron my hair this week, the NG is less coarse so harder to pick up on camera. Hopefully you can see it on these pics. My hair is unstretched and 1 month post relaxer.
> 
> *I'm using Mega Tek Rebuilder & Rejuvenator
> Applying it Daily
> Washing & Deep conditioning once a week.*



LondonDiva,Looks great.Keep it up. Is Mega-Tek safe to use  on  natural hair? Thanks.HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## LondonDiva

Lita said:


> LondonDiva,Looks great.Keep it up. Is Mega-Tek safe to use  on  natural hair? Thanks.HAPPY HAIR GROWING!



Yes it's very safe. Even recommended for chemo patients.


----------



## Lita

Thanks LondonDiva.What site has the best price for Mega-Tek?Thanks.HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## LondonDiva

Lita said:


> Thanks LondonDiva.What site has the best price for Mega-Tek?Thanks.HAPPY HAIR GROWING!



Honestly I don't know. I get mine from a UK source. I think TT8 posted on the first page good sources to buy from.


----------



## MisTatim

Aggie said:


> No, you can keep it. Please read this flyer for the benefits of the other mega tek products, better yet, print it out - http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf.



Thanks Aggie. I missed this for some crazy reason before.


----------



## nycutiepie

Someone asked about shedding and OCT a few pages back......can't remember who.

I've been using OCT on my scalp CONSISTENTLY for 2 weeks and I'm prone to shedding with all growth aids.  I have NO SHEDDING with OCT.  I've tested it by washing my hair 1x per week, vs. 2x per week.  My normal wash schedule is 2x p/wk because my scalp likes to be squeaky clean and usually sheds if I don't.  My shedding is damn near non-existent but the ng is off da chart.  I apply to my scalp no less than 4x per week so it's ALWAYS on my scalp.  My fine hair is fine no more.  I use flexi clips and the small one is not holding my hair anymore.  I've graduated to the big one.

LondonDiva - your ng is outta control......congrats

ovacion ovacion ovacion


----------



## tt8

*POST#1 ON THE FIRST PAGE STATES WHICH WEBSITES TO PURCHASE THE PRODUCTS FROM AND THE PRICES...HTH*



Lita said:


> Thanks LondonDiva.What site has the best price for Mega-Tek?Thanks.HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## cieramichele

That cloud 9 conditioner sounds good   I would like a comparison with the creme rinse.

http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf

oh em gee!


----------



## Lebiya

nycutiepie said:


> Someone asked about shedding and OCT a few pages back......can't remember who.
> 
> I've been using OCT on my scalp CONSISTENTLY for 2 weeks and I'm prone to shedding with all growth aids. I have NO SHEDDING with OCT. I've tested it by washing my hair 1x per week, vs. 2x per week. My normal wash schedule is 2x p/wk because my scalp likes to be squeaky clean and usually sheds if I don't.* My shedding is damn near non-existent but the ng is off da chart*. I apply to my scalp no less than 4x per week so it's ALWAYS on my scalp. My fine hair is fine no more. I use flexi clips and the small one is not holding my hair anymore. I've graduated to the big one.
> 
> LondonDiva - your ng is outta control......congrats
> 
> ovacion ovacion ovacion


 

WOW!!! Congrats …CONGRATS!!!! I LOVE THIS!!!!...GO OCT GO!!!!!! 


I just placed my order a few days ago..I CANT WAIT TIL IT GETS HERE!!!!!! 

I KNOW combining this with henna will solve my fine/thin hair problem…I just know it will it will!!! ….Plus the growth….I JUST cant stand the suspense anymore…I hope they ship that bay boy like SOON!!!

…London, your growth is off the chain!!! 


All the new growth everyone is getting from the mt/oct  is SOOO impressive!!! …I just hope it continues and doesn’t slow down after continual usage….


----------



## luckiestdestiny

My order is here, is it too late to join the challenge? I ordered OCT, but I also ordered Mega-Tek too, because I wasn't sure which one I want. I'll probably just use both until they run out.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

luckiestdestiny said:


> My order is here, is it too late to join the challenge? I ordered OCT, but I also ordered Mega-Tek too, because I wasn't sure which one I want. I'll probably just use both until they run out.



No, it's not too late to join.  Let tt8 know and what products you have and she will add you to the list.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## yodie

I used my cloud nine cream rinse tonight & I didn't really love it. I like my VO5 better.

Bottle only cost $9.95, so I'll use it up.

Like the Avocado mist, but I need to use it more to see the benefits.

Today is day 9 for me. Can't tell if I have any growth yet because I already have previous new growth. 

I have noticed little gray hairs around my edges. I apply to my scalp everyday. So, I'll keep monitoring my progress & see what happens. 

MN got me off to a great start. Hopefully OVT/MT will take me all the way home!!! (brastrap length)


----------



## january noir

yodie said:


> I used my cloud nine cream rinse tonight & I didn't really love it. I like my VO5 better.
> 
> Bottle only cost $9.95, so I'll use it up.
> 
> Like the Avocado mist, but I need to use it more to see the benefits.
> 
> Today is day 9 for me. Can't tell if I have any growth yet because I already have previous new growth.
> 
> I have noticed little gray hairs around my edges. I apply to my scalp everyday. So, I'll keep monitoring my progress & see what happens.
> 
> MN got me off to a great start. Hopefully OVT/MT will take me all the way home!!! (brastrap length)


 
I read somewhere that gray hair is the first to grow and it's the strongest strands. I got grays like mad around my hairline when I started.

That means it's working!


----------



## MuslimahTresses

january noir said:


> I read somewhere that gray hair is the first to grow and it's the strongest strands. I got grays like mad around my hairline when I started.
> 
> That means it's working!


 

Will the gray hair continue to appear as long as the product is being used or is it just a phase? Why does it make it hair grow in gray anyway ?


----------



## yodie

Is that what's happening? I'm getting quite a few grays around my hairline too. Grays that I've never seen before. Will they go away? I'm only 30ish.

I hate to spend $ on the color therapy shampoo, but do u know if it turns gray hair back to its original color?

Thanks.
Today is day 10 that I've been using it.



january noir said:


> I read somewhere that gray hair is the first to grow and it's the strongest strands. I got grays like mad around my hairline when I started.
> 
> That means it's working!


----------



## Lebiya

Ok so I know I’m late this but can someone please tell me if it’s the OCT or MT that is making ya’ll grow gray hair and why?

…is that why they have the ‘*OVATION COLOR THERAPY SHAMPOO’ to help your hair from turning grey?*


----------



## Lebiya

yodie said:


> Is that what's happening? I'm getting quite a few grays around my hairline too. Grays that I've never seen before. Will they go away? I'm only 30ish.
> 
> I hate to spend $ on the color therapy shampoo, but do u know if it turns gray hair back to its original color?
> 
> Thanks.
> Today is day 10 that I've been using it.


 

..Are you using the MT yodie?


----------



## january noir

april shower said:


> Will the gray hair continue to appear as long as the product is being used or is it just a phase? Why does it make it hair grow in gray anyway ?


 
The product is not making the hair gray. You already have grays and they become more pronounced as the hair grows and you *notice it* more because your hair is growing FASTER



			
				lebiya said:
			
		

> Ok so I know I’m late this but can someone please tell me if it’s the OCT or MT that is making ya’ll grow gray hair and why?
> 
> …is that why they have the ‘*OVATION COLOR THERAPY SHAMPOO’ to help your hair from turning grey?*


 
See my response above. Yes, the Ovation Color Therapy shampoo will help restore your natural color and prevent further graying. based on it's claims along with getting your hair very clean. Sareca posts about this. I still have grays sprouting, but I use indigo in my hair so that covers my gray. However with the OCT, since it makes your hair grow faster, your grays show earlier than you would notice. 




			
				yodi said:
			
		

> Is that what's happening? I'm getting quite a few grays around my hairline too. Grays that I've never seen before. Will they go away? I'm only 30ish.
> 
> I hate to spend $ on the color therapy shampoo, but do u know if it turns gray hair back to its original color?
> 
> Thanks.
> Today is day 10 that I've been using it.


 
Yep that's what's happening. You can try the shampoo (takes a while) or you can color your hair. As I said, I have a lot of gray around my hairline and I just henna/indigo it away. I use the shampoo and it's very good. It is supposed to reduce the number of grays and eventually you will not see them if you continue to use it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cieramichele said:


> That cloud 9 conditioner sounds good  I would like a comparison with the creme rinse.
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf
> 
> oh em gee!


 I got my package girl!! I got my package!!!


----------



## AngieB

Hello everyone!! I am still a newbie and not actually in this challenge...but I did purchase the OCT products based upon the excitement here. I received my package yesterday and have just used the products. I just love how my hair feels!! Really really soft. I plan to use this twice per week and hope to see results as great as I have read about here..Thanks everyone!!


----------



## january noir

AngieB said:


> Hello everyone!! I am still a newbie and not actually in this challenge...but I did purchase the OCT products based upon the excitement here. I received my package yesterday and have just used the products. I just love how my hair feels!! Really really soft. I plan to use this twice per week and hope to see results as great as I have read about here..Thanks everyone!!


 
Welcome AngieB!  Doensn't the Ovation products make your hair feel beautiful?!  

I have been using it for 6 weeks now and I love it!  I try to use my daily (when I am 4 weeks post) or every other day on freshly relaxed hair.


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> I got my package girl!! I got my package!!!



  I know you are so excited!!! Are you in the bathroom now?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Looking back at the ingredients list:

*Ovation*:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance

*Mega-Tek Rebuilder*:Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
*DI* = Different ingredient AND *HU* = Higher up on the list

To counter act the dryness potential... I am going to mix a little conditioner / aloe gel and sweet almond oil in to my Mega-tek. The way I see it, the OCT just has more moisture based conditioners high up in the list vs the MT.  I may use some of the Hemp Seed Oil which is high in omega oils.  This totally make sense to me.. I actually prefer to put my own moisture into the mix because I'll choose good ingredients.

I am going to shampoo with ORS Aloe just to get rid of any product build up I might have before using the MT mix.

ETA: I'll put the straight MT on my scalp between washes...

ETAA:*Allantoin* - is a healing, moisturizing, soothing and anti-irritating, keratolytic and non-toxic agent useful in dermatological, cosmetic and veterinary preparation. Allantoin is a valuable cell-proliferating healing agent which stimulates healthy tissue formation. Allantoin has a pronounced keratolytic and skin softening action, acts as chemical debrider of necrotic and scaling tissue, cleasing up the areas where applied. Allantoin is effective at quite low concentrations, 0.1% up to 2%.  

As natural component, Allantoin was found in fetal Allantoic fluid, in wheat germ, rice polishings, confrey roots, in dog urine and in the urine of pregnant women, in the earth-worm and as organic component of many soils.


----------



## Aggie

AngieB said:


> Hello everyone!! I am still a newbie and not actually in this challenge...but I did purchase the OCT products based upon the excitement here. I received my package yesterday and have just used the products. I just love how my hair feels!! Really really soft. I plan to use this twice per week and hope to see results as great as I have read about here..Thanks everyone!!


 
Hi AngieB, I'm glad you got your OCT package but I would suggest you use the cell therapy at least 4 - 5 times per week for greater results, okay? London Diva uses her mega tek rebuilder with the rejuvenator everyday on her scalp and washes once per week and her hair is growing in really fast. Just a little tip there honey. Good luck.


----------



## AngieB

Hello there Aggie!!  You were a great help with my henna issues...thanks for that...How about if I wash/condition twice per week..but put the cell therapy on my scalp 4-5 times per week. I work an awful 12 hour rotating shift and would never be able to fit in the whole process 4-5 times per week...What do you think?


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Looking back at the ingredients list:
> 
> *Ovation*:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance
> 
> *Mega-Tek Rebuilder*:Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
> *DI* = Different ingredient AND *HU* = Higher up on the list
> 
> *To counter act the dryness potential... I am going to mix a little conditioner / aloe gel and sweet almond oil in to my Mega-tek. The way I see it, the OCT just has more moisture based conditioners high up in the list vs the MT. I may use some of the Hemp Seed Oil which is high in omega oils. This totally make sense to me.. I actually prefer to put my own moisture into the mix because I'll choose good ingredients.*
> 
> *I am going to shampoo with ORS Aloe just to get rid of any product build up I might have before using the MT mix.*
> Great action plan there AtlantaJJ, I think I'll use my honeyquat that I bought from www.lotioncrafter.com for the same reasons - extra moisture benefits. I finally have a great way to use that thing, thanks for the idea. The way I think I'll use it is in a spray bottle with some distilled water and mist in on my hair to attract extra moisture from the air.


----------



## Aggie

AngieB said:


> Hello there Aggie!! You were a great help with my henna issues...thanks for that...How about if I wash/condition twice per week..put put the cell therapy on my scalp 4-5 times per week. I work an awful 12 hour rotating shift and would never be able to fit in the whole process 4-5 times per week...What do you think?


 
Excellent AngieB. There's seems to be no need to wash it out everytime you use it because that's how most of us are using it.


----------



## Lebiya

january noir said:


> See my response above. Yes, the Ovation Color Therapy shampoo will help restore your natural color and prevent further graying. based on it's claims along with getting your hair very clean. Sareca posts about this. I still have grays sprouting, but I use indigo in my hair so that covers my gray. However with the OCT, since it makes your hair grow faster, your grays show earlier than you would notice.


 

Oooh Ok...I got'cha! 

How long did it take for you to receive your package?

…The suspense is killing me– but I LOOOVE these testimonies!!! I cant wait til my package arrives!!!


----------



## JustKiya

AngieB said:


> Hello there Aggie!!  You were a great help with my henna issues...thanks for that...How about if I wash/condition twice per week..but put the cell therapy on my scalp 4-5 times per week. I work an awful 12 hour rotating shift and would never be able to fit in the whole process 4-5 times per week...What do you think?



Are you relaxed, Angie? If so, I think that you would be able to use it regularly - I use the MegaT like a grease, almost - part my hair, and grease my scalp, and you should be able to do the same thing with the Cell Therapy. I've got thick and tangly hair, and it only takes me 5-10 minutes to touch up my whole head. 
To make it faster/more efficient I put the MegaT in a tub (like an old empty jar of grease/hair masque), and dip my finger, work it into my scalp, part another section, etc. And, I only wash my hair once a week - it's been working REALLY well for me. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Aggie said:


> AtlantaJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back at the ingredients list:
> 
> *Ovation*:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance
> 
> *Mega-Tek Rebuilder*:Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
> *DI* = Different ingredient AND *HU* = Higher up on the list
> 
> *To counter act the dryness potential... I am going to mix a little conditioner / aloe gel and sweet almond oil in to my Mega-tek. The way I see it, the OCT just has more moisture based conditioners high up in the list vs the MT. I may use some of the Hemp Seed Oil which is high in omega oils. This totally make sense to me.. I actually prefer to put my own moisture into the mix because I'll choose good ingredients.*
> 
> *I am going to shampoo with ORS Aloe just to get rid of any product build up I might have before using the MT mix.*
> Great action plan there AtlantaJJ, I think I'll use my honeyquat that I bought from www.lotioncrafter.com for the same reasons - extra moisture benefits. I finally have a great way to use that thing, thanks for the idea. The way I think I'll use it is in a spray bottle with some distilled water and mist in on my hair to attract extra moisture from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> This summer we are going to be walking around just smiling because we'll know that we are attracting moisture to our hair and its growing leaps and bounds at the same time....other people won't even know why we seem so happy!! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## cieramichele

AAAAAAH! I got my MT! add me to the challenge!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Are you relaxed, Angie? If so, I think that you would be able to use it regularly - I use the MegaT like a grease, almost - part my hair, and grease my scalp, and you should be able to do the same thing with the Cell Therapy. I've got thick and tangly hair, and it only takes me 5-10 minutes to touch up my whole head.
> To make it faster/more efficient I put the MegaT in a tub (like an old empty jar of grease/hair masque), *and dip my finger*, work it into my scalp, part another section, etc. And, I only wash my hair once a week - it's been working REALLY well for me.
> 
> Good luck to you!


Your nail will be longer on that finger!!


----------



## cieramichele

AtlantaJJ said:


> I got my package girl!! I got my package!!!



Im about to wash my hair RAT NAH!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cieramichele said:


> AAAAAAH! I got my MT! add me to the challenge!


We have to PM our fearless leader the products we are using...etc... I think it's listed on the first page of the challenge, what to do to get our names on the list.


----------



## cieramichele

I cant stop playing with my bubble wrap


----------



## cieramichele

AtlantaJJ said:


> We have to PM our fearless leader the products we are using...etc... I think it's listed on the first page of the challenge, what to do to get our names on the list.



maybe we should pm her.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Aggie said:


> AtlantaJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back at the ingredients list:
> 
> *Ovation*:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance
> 
> *Mega-Tek Rebuilder*:Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
> *DI* = Different ingredient AND *HU* = Higher up on the list
> 
> *To counter act the dryness potential... I am going to mix a little conditioner / aloe gel and sweet almond oil in to my Mega-tek. The way I see it, the OCT just has more moisture based conditioners high up in the list vs the MT. I may use some of the Hemp Seed Oil which is high in omega oils. This totally make sense to me.. I actually prefer to put my own moisture into the mix because I'll choose good ingredients.*
> 
> *I am going to shampoo with ORS Aloe just to get rid of any product build up I might have before using the MT mix.*
> Great action plan there AtlantaJJ, I think I'll use my honeyquat that I bought from www.lotioncrafter.com for the same reasons - extra moisture benefits. I finally have a great way to use that thing, thanks for the idea. The way I think I'll use it is in a spray bottle with some distilled water and mist in on my hair to attract extra moisture from the air.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to make two squirt bottles, one for conditoning after wash, which I'll rinse out and one for use on my scalp in between washings.  The conditioning mixture will be the one I already mentioned.  The scalp mixture will be pretty much straight with just perhaps some MSM or something mixed in...My scientist brain is kicking in
Click to expand...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cieramichele said:


> maybe we should pm her.


I think you are right...I feel a nap coming on..how am I ever going to finish my work!!  I'm such a looney tune!!


----------



## Curlytime

Hi All:

I am somewhat of a newbie. I have been lurking this site for some months now and learning oh so much from you wonderful ladies. But after hearing about this Ovation and Mega Tek I just could not resist any longer and had to post. I sure hope it's not too late o join your challenge. I did not order the products as yet but plan to do so today. 

I can't decode which to order so I thought I would just order both. I'll do the OCT sample three and order the Mega Tek rebuilder. 

I must say you gals ROCK. I have learned sooooo much from you ladies it is amazing. My hair is thriving on the information I receive from this site. Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you.

Curlytime


----------



## AngieB

JustKiya...Yes I am relaxed. Actually before I did my hair this am...I was thinking I needed to do a relaxer first. I have been taking biotin, silica and MSM. Last relaxer was actually only four weeks ago..but it feels not so straight at the roots. I kinda got scared because the time has been so short..so I passed on the relaxer today. 
I actually started reading here back in January and started the vitamin thing. I was just below shoulder length at that time. Now I am an inch to an inch and a half from APL..so I am happy with my progress. My goal is actually only BSL..I'll be quite happy with that and a lil thickness...


----------



## AngieB

Forgot to add...I was also using a MN concoction...


----------



## LondonDiva

Aggie said:


> Hi AngieB, I'm glad you got your OCT package but I would suggest you use the cell therapy at least 4 - 5 times per week for greater results, okay? *London Diva uses her mega tek rebuilder with the rejuvenator everyday on her scalp and washes once per week and her hair is growing in really fast. *Just a little tip there honey. Good luck.




Girl you have my regimen down pat!!! Will you be my 2nd in command when I'm asleep on London hours and people wanna know how frequently I use it. 

Good looking out!


----------



## cieramichele

it smells just like suave tropical coconut 

man why in the heck am I still sitting [email protected]#[email protected]?#[email protected]?

[runs off to wash hair]


----------



## LondonDiva

cieramichele said:


> it smells just like suave tropical coconut
> 
> man why in the heck am I still sitting [email protected]#[email protected]?#[email protected]?
> 
> [runs off to wash hair]



Yes GO!!!!!!!!! as you say RAT NAH!!!


----------



## january noir

Ladies,

I just received my EQyss products (*Rebuilder *and *Premier Creme Rinse*).  They smell so good!  The scent is stronger (in a good way) than in the Ovation line.

I will alternate these so I can stretch my Ovation products longer, but I am going to go and order another system from Ovation.  I can't get over how my hair feels with this stuff.  I guess I had really rough hair huh?


----------



## LondonDiva

*OH STILL NO E-MAIL RESPONSE FROM OVATION.


*


----------



## january noir

LondonDiva said:


> *OH STILL NO E-MAIL RESPONSE FROM OVATION.*
> 
> **


 
Hmmmm...maybe they don't know and need to find out from the chemists?  I just grasping at straws as to why they haven't responded since they seem to be on the case for other inquiries.  Inquire about it again LondonDiva.


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva said:


> *OH STILL NO E-MAIL RESPONSE FROM OVATION.
> 
> 
> *





january noir said:


> Hmmmm...maybe they don't know and need to find out from the chemists?  I just grasping at straws as to why they haven't responded since they seem to be on the case for other inquiries.  Inquire about it again LondonDiva.



Indeed. Even if they just responded by saying some 'trade secret' type stuff - we would know, ya know? And - one way or another, they WILL get our money - whether it's for more of the cheaper product (because you KNOW as the price point drops, the potential market expands), or if it's more of us cheapskates (like me ) upgrading to the more expensive product because it's definitively the better one. 

The stuff WORKS - I think we're all in agreement as far as that goes. 

 We're just impatient and want to know which one REALLY works _*better*_.


----------



## Shaley

Lebiya said:


> I LOVE hearing THIS!!! I just purchased the 3 piece system tooo …YIPEEEE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...I hope the crème rinse will help with the tangels!




I will not order the creme rinse again I don't know what everyone's elses experience is with this, I cant really gauge because only 1 or 2 have mentioned something about it.

Over the past few weeks, I've used it in 4 different ways and it has NOT detangled my hair AT ALL. It actually severely tangled iterplexed It provided no slip or smoothness...

I have come to the conclusion that it just doesn't work for my hair.. I will continue to only order the Shampoo & Cell Therapy which are now the only products I need and use for my hair. (Besides moisturizers and oils)


----------



## Aggie

LondonDiva said:


> Girl you have my regimen down pat!!! Will you be my 2nd in command when I'm asleep on London hours and people wanna know how frequently I use it.
> 
> Good looking out!


 
 but sure, I would love do that for you honey.


----------



## Shaley

yodie said:


> Can anyone give the Ovation shampoo a thumbs up?
> 
> I'm using mega-tek & ovation line, just not te shampoo.
> 
> Hair hates SLS. Ovation says their color therapy shampoo has Sodium Laureth Sulfate. Is that just s harsh as regular SLS?
> 
> Currently using an ayurvedic shampoo bar, but it leaves a film on myy hair.
> 
> So far I have the Cell therapy, Coat rebuilder, Avocado Mist & Cloud V cream rinse.



YES, I can give it several thumbs up 

My favorie shampoo was CON Ultra Moisturizing prior to the Color Therapy Shampoo. I absolutely love it. My hair feels wonderful after use, just like my hair felt after CON. In combination with the cell therapy, I think it brings a vibrant natural tone to my hair as well.


----------



## january noir

Chardai said:


> I will not order the creme rinse again I don't know what everyone's elses experience is with this, I cant really gauge because only 1 or 2 have mentioned something about it.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, I've used it in 4 different ways and it has NOT detangled my hair AT ALL. It actually severely tangled iterplexed It provided no slip or smoothness...
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that it just doesn't work for my hair.. I will continue to only order the Shampoo & Cell Therapy which are now the only products I need and use for my hair. (Besides moisturizers and oils)


 
Ooohhhh Chardai.  If the Creme Rinse is not working for you can I have it?    Name your price woman!
I will even use the Creme Rinse when I use other products.  I love it that much!  Oh, and by the way, I used the Creme Rinse last night after my henna/indigo treatment and it left my hair so smooth and moisturized.  LURVE IT!


----------



## january noir

Chardai said:


> YES, I can give it several thumbs up
> 
> My favorie shampoo was CON Ultra Moisturizing prior to the Color Therapy Shampoo. I absolutely love it. My hair feels wonderful after use, just like my hair felt after CON. *In combination with the cell therapy, I think it brings a vibrant natural tone to my hair as well*.


 
I agree!  I love this shampoo so much I use it practically every day!


----------



## Shaley

april shower said:


> Will the gray hair continue to appear as long as the product is being used or is it just a phase? Why does it make it hair grow in gray anyway ?



I was wondering the same thing. I've never had gray hair to my knowledge but last week after my weekly wash, I had 3 prominent gray hairs
I sure hope they turn back to normal with consistent use of the shampoo and Cell Therapy....


----------



## LondonDiva

Chardai said:


> I will not order the creme rinse again I don't know what everyone's elses experience is with this, I cant really gauge because only 1 or 2 have mentioned something about it.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, I've used it in 4 different ways and it has NOT detangled my hair AT ALL. It actually severely tangled iterplexed It provided no slip or smoothness...
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that it just doesn't work for my hair.. I will continue to only order the Shampoo & Cell Therapy which are now the only products I need and use for my hair. (Besides moisturizers and oils)



Right I'm gonna take my own advice that I advised the ladies in another post. Order samples, contact the Customer Services, if you want to try these products before hand. I will order a sample of the rinse, mist and rehydrant for £2 each.

Maybe you can sell yours to another member who likes it .  **wonders if Kiya is listening**


----------



## Shaley

january noir said:


> Ooohhhh Chardai.  If the Creme Rinse is not working for you can I have it?    Name your price woman!
> I will even use the Creme Rinse when I use other products.  I love it that much!  Oh, and by the way, I used the Creme Rinse last night after my henna/indigo treatment and it left my hair so smooth and moisturized.  LURVE IT!



January- I posted in the earlier threads that both my cousin & I are using the same system. It actually works out because she only uses the creme rinse & cell therapy and I use the shampoo & cell therapy. I also posted that I will be getting a Large bottle of the cell therapy for myself.

Believe me, if it was only me using the creme rinse I would definitely be PM'ing you for your address


----------



## Aggie

Chardai said:


> I will not order the creme rinse again I don't know what everyone's elses experience is with this, I cant really gauge because only 1 or 2 have mentioned something about it.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, I've used it in 4 different ways and it has NOT detangled my hair AT ALL. It actually severely tangled iterplexed It provided no slip or smoothness...
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that it just doesn't work for my hair.. I will continue to only order the Shampoo & Cell Therapy which are now the only products I need and use for my hair. (Besides moisturizers and oils)


 
Maybe the mega tek avocado mist and Survivor are better for detangling, IDK. Maybe it's just me but I would only use the creme rinse as a moisturizer only and not really as a detangler - I like my French Perm Stabilizer Plus for detangling.


----------



## LondonDiva

Aggie said:


> but sure, I would love do that for you honey.





Oooh why do I suddenly feel like a celebrity with her own PA.
A well paid PA I might add. And yeah you can share the presedential suite with me. But one thing I must have are straws and all my produce organic, I eat tons of salmon, but it must be grilled, also Lobster, white tea with honey and my hair products lined up in the bathroom in alphabetical order. I drink everything with a straw, all this money on lip gloss, dahhhhling it can't be ruined, hence my constant sip sip sip.

**maybe I've taken the Diva thing too far**


----------



## january noir

Chardai said:


> January- I posted in the earlier threads that both my cousin & I are using the same system. It actually works out because she only uses the creme rinse & cell therapy and I use the shampoo & cell therapy. I also posted that I will be getting a Large bottle of the cell therapy for myself.
> 
> Believe me, if it was only me using the creme rinse I would definitely be PM'ing you for your address


 
   Thanks anyway Chardai!


----------



## Jetblackhair

*^^^Coffee is selling some OCT on the exchange board.*


----------



## Aggie

Curlytime said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I am somewhat of a newbie. I have been lurking this site for some months now and learning oh so much from you wonderful ladies. But after hearing about this Ovation and Mega Tek I just could not resist any longer and had to post. I sure hope it's not too late o join your challenge. I did not order the products as yet but plan to do so today.
> 
> I can't decode which to order so I thought I would just order both. I'll do the OCT sample three and order the Mega Tek rebuilder.
> 
> I must say you gals ROCK. I have learned sooooo much from you ladies it is amazing. My hair is thriving on the information I receive from this site. Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you.
> 
> Curlytime


 
Welcome Curlytime, I see your first post is in this thread. Have fun. When you get your products, pm tt8 on the first page to add you to the challenge,ok?


----------



## Shaley

Aggie said:


> Maybe the mega tek avocado mist and Survivor are better for detangling, IDK. Maybe it's just me but I would only use the creme rinse as a moisturizer only and not really as a detangler - I like my French Perm Stabilizer Plus for detangling.



Creme rinse as a moisturizer and not a detangler??: It neither moisturizes or detangles for me.

Maybe I need to jump the Eqyss line for the 3rd step of my system.


----------



## Shaley

january noir said:


> Thanks anyway Chardai!



No Problem - You know I'd be more than happy to give it away
*I actually think she only uses it sporadically...if so, I'll let you know*


----------



## january noir

Chardai said:


> No Problem - You know I'd be more than happy to give it away
> *I actually think she only uses it sporadically...if so, I'll let you know*


 
I'd be willing to take it off her hands!


----------



## Aggie

Chardai said:


> Creme rinse as a moisturizer and not a detangler??: It neither moisturizes or detangles for me.
> 
> Maybe I need to jump the Eqyss line for the 3rd step of my system.


 
I'm sorry to hear this honey. LondonDiva started another thread on the other non-growth mega tek products here somewhere that might be able to assist you a bit. LD, where are you? Can you send us that link honey?


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Im In! I Purchased OCT!

Should I PM this info?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MegaTek for $24.95 here:

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?PGGUID=30e07c61-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

Hurry ladies before they raise the prices!


----------



## LondonDiva

Aggie said:


> I'm sorry to hear this honey. LondonDiva started another thread on the other non-growth mega tek products here somewhere that might be able to assist you a bit. *LD, where are you? Can you send us that link honey?*



 Woooo hooooo right here!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=225985


----------



## Aggie

Chardai said:


> Creme rinse as a moisturizer and not a detangler??: It neither moisturizes or detangles for me.
> 
> Maybe I need to jump the Eqyss line for the 3rd step of my system.


 
Hey Chardai, I found the link and here it is:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=225985


----------



## AfroKink

*I called my mom and told her I'm ordering hair products to come to her place.  And to please mail them to me.  She doesn't understand why I can't wait 3 weeks for her to bring it to me.  3 weeks = 0.5+ inches! I wonder what they're going to say when it arrives from a horse store...

Lys*


----------



## january noir

MissAlyssa said:


> *I called my mom and told her I'm ordering hair products to come to her place. And to please mail them to me. She doesn't understand why I can't wait 3 weeks for her to bring it to me. 3 weeks = 0.5+ inches! I wonder what they're going to say when it arrives from a horse store...*
> 
> *Lys*


----------



## jrae

january noir said:


> I read somewhere that gray hair is the first to grow and it's the strongest strands. I got grays like mad around my hairline when I started.
> 
> That means it's working!



  Me, too!  I didn't need more hairline but I'm getting one...  I noticed grays sprouting just outside my normal hairline and the curl formation is looser.


----------



## jrae

Lebiya said:


> Ok so I know I’m late this but can someone please tell me if it’s the OCT or MT that is making ya’ll grow gray hair and why?
> 
> …is that why they have the ‘*OVATION COLOR THERAPY SHAMPOO’ to help your hair from turning grey?*



I'm in my 40s and I've been graying anyway.


----------



## Cassandra1975

My Mega-Tek came today!!!  
I ordered from HorseLoverz.com and it took a week. I got a $5.00 discount with a coupon code. They also sent me a $5.00 coupon to use for any future purchases this summer.


----------



## yodie

Lebiya said:


> ..Are you using the MT yodie?


 
I'm using OVT cell therapy and Eqyss Cloud 9 and Avocado Mist.


----------



## cieramichele

yodie said:


> I'm using OVT cell therapy and Eqyss Cloud 9 and Avocado Mist.



How is cloud 9?  Im thinking about ordering it.


----------



## baddison

jrae said:


> Me, too! I didn't need more hairline but I'm getting one... I noticed grays sprouting just outside my normal hairline and the curl formation is looser.


 
Same here!!  Glad to see its not just me...


----------



## yodie

cieramichele said:


> How is cloud 9? Im thinking about ordering it.


 
I don't really like it.  My V05 gives me more slip and makes my hair feel softer.  I don't plan on ordering again.


----------



## january noir

I noticed that the scent of the _EQyss Premeir Creme Rinse_ is quite perfumey.  It's strong even. 

I am getting ready to head to the shower and use the_ Rebuilder_ and this creme rinse.  I just did an indigo last night and this will be a good test to see if the product is good for me (non-drying).


----------



## Ms_Delikate

Curlytime said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I am somewhat of a newbie. I have been lurking this site for some months now and learning oh so much from you wonderful ladies. But after hearing about this Ovation and Mega Tek I just could not resist any longer and had to post. I sure hope it's not too late o join your challenge. I did not order the products as yet but plan to do so today.
> 
> I can't decode which to order so I thought I would just order both. I'll do the OCT sample three and order the Mega Tek rebuilder.
> 
> I must say you gals ROCK. I have learned sooooo much from you ladies it is amazing. My hair is thriving on the information I receive from this site. Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you.
> 
> Curlytime


 
Well dang....Glad we got you out of lurking with these products...I am about to order right now too.  Welcome!


----------



## jrae

Chardai said:


> I will not order the creme rinse again I don't know what everyone's elses experience is with this, I cant really gauge because only 1 or 2 have mentioned something about it.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, I've used it in 4 different ways and it has NOT detangled my hair AT ALL. It actually severely tangled iterplexed It provided no slip or smoothness...
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that it just doesn't work for my hair.. I will continue to only order the Shampoo & Cell Therapy which are now the only products I need and use for my hair. (Besides moisturizers and oils)



I like the creme rinse.  It detangles well for me.  How long are you leaving it on?  Since the Cell Therapy is protein, maybe you're leaving that on too long and the creme rinse not long enough?  Just a thought...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

The Mega-Tek is creamy!! I thought it was liquid for some odd reason


----------



## Cassandra1975

AtlantaJJ said:


> The Mega-Tek is creamy!! I thought it was liquid for some odd reason


I did too! But, I like the creme. I can still apply to my scalp pretty easily.


----------



## Curlytime

Thanks for the welcome Aggie and Ms. Delikate.

I just ordered my products. I decided to go with the equine products. I purchased the Premier color intensifying shampoo 32oz $17.95, the Mega Tek rebuilder $29.95 and the premier cream rinse $11.50. I believe they are the same formulas as the Ovation with the exception of the rebuilder which has a few different/more or less ingredients. I plan to add SAA and castor and jojoba oils to it. 

I have been using BT. I am seeing alot of growth with that. My hair has gotten very think especially since I started using it consistently 3x a week. Not sure how I am going to work it in with the Mega Tek, any suggesitons?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I have not used this product but have been researching it after all of the hype.  I found this.........


http://www.pacificwestenterprises.com/testimonials.htm





I wanted to send you these pictures of my horse. He was kicked in May in the chest. You can see what happened -- he had some time off. Anyway, the hair on his chest was just not growing back in. Well guess what -- one day in the mail I received a free sample of your *Premier Botanical Shampoo* along with product literature. I liked the shampoo so much I called one of your distributors and ordered a gallon of it, a gallon of your *Premier Rehydrating Spray*, and I thought I'd give your *Mega-Tek Rebuilder *a try.

The results were nothing less than miraculous -- by the third day of using product (the Mega-Tek) on my horse he had a complete coat of hair on him. My friends were astonished at the results, and I just couldn't believe it. When you state that the product will "...accelerate hair growth up to 50% faster..." it isn't true -- it accelerates much faster than that -- at least on my horse! The pictures speak for them selves -- right now you would never know my horse had that injury, he is as good as new! 









*Before Mega-Tek Rebuilder* 
*After using Mega-Tek Rebuilder for 3 days*​


I have also been using *Mega-Tek Rebuilder* on his hooves, and it has made a difference -- he made it over two weeks this time without having to be reset! (just so you know I'm really serious -- he is an endurance horse -- and I really put his feet to the test -- I've had people comment that his feet never looked so good). Thankyou for such great products! My horse's hair, coat, mane, tail and hooves have never been better. *Karen Chaton*
_Gardnerville, NV_


----------



## cieramichele

just now finishing everything to my hair...5 hours ;/


----------



## january noir

I just massaged in my Mega-Tek Rebuilder onto my dry scalp and a bit the length of my hair.  Yes, the hair feels coated.  I decided to smooth in some JBCO and my hair feels/looks moist and thick, yet coated.  My hair doesnt' feel this way with the Ovation products; it's soft and silky.

I am going to leave it on for a while and then rinse out with the Premier Creme Rinse.

This will be the only way to see how the hair feels.


----------



## tnorenberg

Well, still waiting on the Cloud 9 detangler, but tried some other horsey detangler after using the MT. Did nada for me. erplexed I had to go Old School and break out the Silicon Mix. Now that worked beautifully !!!!!!!


----------



## Rainbow Dash

I have been using both Ovation and Mega-tek for about a month. I have been transistioning for months with half wigs.  My hair has gotten thicker and my edges are filling in from post partum hair shedding.  I went ahead and cut off the rest of my relaxed hair because I have another head of hair that's new growth it is so full and thick.


----------



## yodie

I purchased the Cloud 9 Cream rinse this week for $9.95. 

Used it once.  Didn't see the benefit of it at all.  PM me if you want it.


----------



## Tallone

jrae said:


> Me, too! I didn't need more hairline but I'm getting one... I noticed grays sprouting just outside my normal hairline and the curl formation is looser.


I emailed them about the grey hairs last week and the rep that wrote me back said "while there isn't anything in the product that promotes grey, it does in fact rejuvenate dormant hair follicles.  customers with continued use,  report color normalization". 
I also believe Sereca said greys will diminish (dont know how it works)


----------



## Curlytime

january noir said:


> I just massaged in my Mega-Tek Rebuilder onto my dry scalp and a bit the length of my hair. Yes, the hair feels coated. I decided to smooth in some JBCO and my hair feels/looks moist and thick, yet coated. My hair doesnt' feel this way with the Ovation products; it's soft and silky.
> 
> I am going to leave it on for a while and then rinse out with the Premier Creme Rinse.
> 
> This will be the only way to see how the hair feels.


 
I read on this post that the MT works well if you mix 2/3 MT, 1/3 SAA, jojoba and grapeseed oils. You make me want to try the intro set of the Ovation. At least this way the two may be compared.


----------



## jrae

Tallone said:


> I emailed them about the grey hairs last week and the rep that wrote me back said "while there isn't anything in the product that promotes grey,* it does in fact rejuvenate dormant hair follicles*.  customers with continued use, report color normalization".
> I also believe Sareca said greys will diminish (dont know how it works)



Okay, thanks, Tallone. Interesting...  It's not concerning me or anything. I'm just going with it.  If its extending my hairline, I can imagine what's going on all over my head.  Now, I could use more hairs per sq. inch.  My strands are fine so having more of them would give me some thickness.


----------



## january noir

Curlytime said:


> I read on this post that the MT works well if you mix 2/3 MT, 1/3 SAA, jojoba and grapeseed oils. You make me want to try the intro set of the Ovation. At least this way the two may be compared.


 
I read the post with this mix.  Thanks for reminding me.

The feel has grown on me.  I haven't rinsed the Rebuilder/castor oil out of my hair because it has been absorbed by the hair and my hair actually feels good.  I will rinse in the morning.


----------



## Cassandra1975

january noir said:


> I read the post with this mix. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> The feel has grown on me. I haven't rinsed the Rebuilder/castor oil out of my hair because it has been absorbed by the hair and my hair actually feels good. I will rinse in the morning.


I left it in today. I put a little in my hair and I have also applied to my scalp.  We shall see!  The bottle says you can leave it in, as if you wanted to wrap the horse's tail. So, I figured I can leave mine in when I twist my hair at night.


----------



## january noir

Cassandra1975 said:


> I left it in today. I put a little in my hair and I have also applied to my scalp. We shall see! The bottle says you can leave it in, as if you wanted to wrap the horse's tail. So, I figured I can leave mine in when I twist my hair at night.


 
Let us know how it goes.  I am tying my hair up right now to go to bed!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Ladies, about the greys, I started to panic because I only had 1 or 2 very short grey strands and my family is not prone to greying at all. In fact neither my father, his siblings nor my paternal grandmother has ever greyed. So I did freak out when I started sprouting about 4 or 5 short grey strands around the hairline. However, once I continue to just use the OCT, I have only the 1 remaining strand left. So I'm happy.

Just keep using the OCT/MT at least once a week and the greys will disappear. I don't even have to dye my hair black...however, my brownish-reddish roots are coming in and hopefully that means GROWTH!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Aggie

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, about the greys, I started to panic because I only had 1 or 2 very short grey strands and my family is not prone to greying at all. In fact neither my father, his siblings nor my paternal grandmother has ever greyed. So I did freak out when I started sprouting about 4 or 5 short grey strands around the hairline. However, once I continue to just use the OCT, I have only the 1 remaining strand left. So I'm happy.
> 
> Just keep using the OCT/MT at least once a week and the greys will disappear. I don't even have to dye my hair black...however, my brownish-reddish roots are coming in and hopefully that means GROWTH!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:


 
Thanks for posting this SP. Now I don't have to worry about excess grey strands coming in pre-maturely.


----------



## yodie

Are you using the OVT or MT shampoo or just the Cell Therapy/Mega Tek Rebuilder?


Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, about the greys, I started to panic because I only had 1 or 2 very short grey strands and my family is not prone to greying at all. In fact neither my father, his siblings nor my paternal grandmother has ever greyed. So I did freak out when I started sprouting about 4 or 5 short grey strands around the hairline. However, once I continue to just use the OCT, I have only the 1 remaining strand left. So I'm happy.
> 
> Just keep using the OCT/MT at least once a week and the greys will disappear. I don't even have to dye my hair black...however, my brownish-reddish roots are coming in and hopefully that means GROWTH!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Lita

Health&hair28 said:


> I have been using both Ovation and Mega-tek for about a month. I have been transistioning for months with half wigs.  My hair has gotten thicker and my edges are filling in from post partum hair shedding.  I went ahead and cut off the rest of my relaxed hair because I have another head of hair that's new growth it is so full and thick.



Hi! Did you mix both products  together? Or, did you use them one at a time?
Thanks. HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## Mandy4610

Ok, I am sold on the OCT......just one question, should I get the introductory system or should I just get the 16oz OCT bottle?
TIA


----------



## jrae

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies, about the greys, I started to panic because I only had 1 or 2 very short grey strands and my family is not prone to greying at all. In fact neither my father, his siblings nor my paternal grandmother has ever greyed. So I did freak out when I started sprouting about 4 or 5 short grey strands around the hairline. However, once I continue to just use the OCT, I have only the 1 remaining strand left. So I'm happy.



I am not a shampoo person at all, but I love the OCT Color Therapy Shampoo.  My hair feels so silky, never stripped and I love the scent.


----------



## january noir

Mandy4610 said:


> Ok, I am sold on the OCT......just one question, should I get the introductory system or should I just get the 16oz OCT bottle?
> TIA


 
I recommend getting the 16 oz. sizes.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Reg's Wife said:


> I have not used this product but have been researching it after all of the hype. I found this.........
> 
> 
> http://www.pacificwestenterprises.com/testimonials.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to send you these pictures of my horse. He was kicked in May in the chest. You can see what happened -- he had some time off. Anyway, the hair on his chest was just not growing back in. Well guess what -- one day in the mail I received a free sample of your *Premier Botanical Shampoo* along with product literature. I liked the shampoo so much I called one of your distributors and ordered a gallon of it, a gallon of your *Premier Rehydrating Spray*, and I thought I'd give your *Mega-Tek Rebuilder *a try.
> 
> The results were nothing less than miraculous -- by the third day of using product (the Mega-Tek) on my horse he had a complete coat of hair on him. My friends were astonished at the results, and I just couldn't believe it. When you state that the product will "...accelerate hair growth up to 50% faster..." it isn't true -- it accelerates much faster than that -- at least on my horse! The pictures speak for them selves -- right now you would never know my horse had that injury, he is as good as new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before Mega-Tek Rebuilder*
> *After using Mega-Tek Rebuilder for 3 days*​
> 
> 
> I have also been using *Mega-Tek Rebuilder* on his hooves, and it has made a difference -- he made it over two weeks this time without having to be reset! (just so you know I'm really serious -- he is an endurance horse -- and I really put his feet to the test -- I've had people comment that his feet never looked so good). Thankyou for such great products! My horse's hair, coat, mane, tail and hooves have never been better. *Karen Chaton*
> _Gardnerville, NV_


 all this talk about horses is going to make me have to get in touch with my friend to see Jahara...I have the Eqyss Marigold Spray for my son and I so we don't have to worry about getting ate up by the skeeters this summer while we ride and hang out with the horses. I love horses there are a lot of them in my area...I am going to go and bond with some of the local horses. I am serious, when I retire, I'm moving to rural GA, and I'm going to have a horse farm - and rent stables to people who want to ride their horses on the weekends (I'll house and care for them. I'm going to start working on the business model for that as a part of my 10 - 15 year plan.  I all I have to do is sell my house in the big city and make it happen.  In a sense this is God confirming his Will for me....all this talk about horses, they are the sweetest animals on the planet aside from cats and dogs, you just can't keep them in the house.  Well you could but....


----------



## AngieB

Ladies I have a question. I just started with the Ovation products. I thought of applying a relaxer beforehand but passed because its only been five weeks this week..Now today, I'm thinking I messed up. I can feel at least 3/4" (from my estimation) of new growth. Must be from the MN mixture and the co-washes I thought were not working..Do you think it would be ok to go ahead and apply a mild relaxer to get my roots straight? use Just for Me Regular.


----------



## Aggie

AngieB said:


> Ladies I have a question. I just started with the Ovation products. I thought of applying a relaxer beforehand but passed because its only been five weeks this week..Now today, I'm thinking I messed up. I can feel at least 3/4" (from my estimation) of new growth. Must be from the MN mixture and the co-washes I thought were not working..Do you think it would be ok to go ahead and apply a mild relaxer to get my roots straight? use Just for Me Regular.


 
AngieB, stretch at least one more week before you relax. I think that 5 weeks is too early to relax. I know you want to have exact measurements with your OCT hair progress and I would agree with you on that except it's too soon to relax. One more week wouldn't hurt.


----------



## LondonDiva

Aggie said:


> AngieB, stretch at least one more week before you relax. I think that 5 weeks is too early to relax. I know you want to have exact measurements with your OCT hair progress and I would agree with you on that except it's too soon to relax. One more week wouldn't hurt.



I agree, it's not always about how much length you've got but when your last relaxer was. You previously relaxed hair needs to be in optimum condition before another chemical process. I'd say I'm at a point in a week or so I could relax again but I'm holding off till the end of May, and I usually go 2-3 times a year now with relaxing...like that's gonna happen with the Mega-Tek growth


----------



## bmoretiger

OK ladies, reading the remainder of this thread has inspired me to pick up the bottle of MT again. Whenever I used it in the past my roots would get sooo thick and tangled [possibly due to revertion]. I think the horse pics sealed the deal! 

Thx for giving this lurker a kick in the pants!


----------



## LondonDiva

bmoretiger said:


> OK ladies, reading the remainder of this thread has inspired me to pick up the bottle of MT again. Whenever I used it in the past my roots would get sooo thick and tangled *[possibly due to revertion]*. I think the horse pics sealed the deal!
> 
> Thx for giving this lurker a kick in the pants!



Revertion??? Are you relaxed?

You were probably experiencing new fast growth. I felt some thick ish all up in my hair 9 days post relaxer. I had to check the whole of my head to make sure I wasn't imagining it.


----------



## cieramichele

AtlantaJJ said:


> all this talk about horses is going to make me have to get in touch with my friend to see Jahara...I have the Eqyss Marigold Spray for my son and I so we don't have to worry about getting ate up by the skeeters this summer while we ride and hang out with the horses. I love horses there are a lot of them in my area...I am going to go and bond with some of the local horses. I am serious, when I retire, I'm moving to rural GA, and I'm going to have a horse farm - and rent stables to people who want to ride their horses on the weekends (I'll house and care for them. I'm going to start working on the business model for that as a part of my 10 - 15 year plan.  I all I have to do is sell my house in the big city and make it happen.  In a sense this is God confirming his Will for me....all this talk about horses, they are the sweetest animals on the planet aside from cats and dogs, you just can't keep them in the house.  Well you could but....



what did you do yesterday with your MT? get any itchies? I didnt.


----------



## aprilj

LD after seeing the pics of your newgrowth...I'm speechless.

tt8...I just pm'd you to add me to the list.  I ordered my Mega-Tek on the 18th and I'm still waiting.  I'm  going CRAZY!   No more pics LD!  You're making the waiting game even more frustrating for me .  J/K girl...congrats on your progress.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

WOW WOW WOW!!!

The braids were only in for ONE WEEK when you posted these photos!!!
Ya'll are gonna have my trying a growth aide for the first time.




Mystic said:


> In my opinion, I have one of the slowest growing hairs around town, and *no growth aids have ever worked for me *so I do not believe in growth aid hypes - I still don't! I decided to give Mega-Tek a try because I had an old bottle from when and I was like, why not. I never posted any comment before because I believe in commenting with prove – pictures - and I was too lazy to take any. Anyway, I braided my hair on April 18th - exactly 2 weeks ago today (*14 days!*); the braider and I almost had a fight because she did it SO tight yet today when I took some pictures I had to share to validate whether my eyes are playing tricks on me (delusional - ha!) or this product might finally help me to APL sooner. *I am still skeptical* but…, in just 14 days, the slowest growing parts of my hair have *MORE than .5*" of grow - something I have NEVER ever received even in 1 whole month! I was lamenting just a couple weeks ago that my hair grows 4" per year! The back grows faster so I can’t even imagine what it measures. I don’t even know what to say because I have done nothing different except add the Mega-tek to my routine. I am anxious to see what the length of my hair will be in 2/09!
> 
> I hope the pictures are clear.., the second one is the back (it usually grows faster but the *front *and *sides *take forever! Sometimes I get only *3"* from them per year!).


----------



## AtlantaJJ

AtlantaJJ said:


> I picked up the Avocado Mist and the Suviror Super Detangler Shine locally.
> 
> The ingredients in the Avocado Mist Reads differently than what we have seen online. My bottle has the following ingredients:
> 
> Deionized Water, Avocado extract, Aloe Vera, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cetimonium Chloride, Prlysosrbate 20, Polysorbate 80, Panthenol, Propyene Glycol. DM Hydantion, Tetrasodium EDTA, Methylparaben, Citric Acid, Frangrence, Defoamer.


I want to point out that the ingredients in the AM that I picked up locally is different than the one posted here online...I am going to write Eqyss about it. I am not thrilled with my AM.... I wonder if I got an older formula.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cieramichele said:


> what did you do yesterday with your MT? get any itchies? I didnt.


No itchies, I washed and DCed and put it on my scalp. It feels fine!! I didn't use it as a conditoner, I mixed some jojoba oil in it first then applied to scalp.


----------



## aprilj

AtlantaJJ said:


> I want to point out that the ingredients in the AM that I picked up locally is different than the one posted here online...I am going to write Eqyss about it. I am not thrilled with my AM.... I wonder if I got an older formula.


 
Just curious...does the bottle look the same?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

aprilj said:


> Just curious...does the bottle look the same?


As far as I know yes. I just wrote the sales manager at Eqyss. I don't know if it will be worth the time for me to go back and return this to the store... I'll call them.


----------



## Finewine

I ordered OCT today so I'm in. Good luck ladies!


----------



## aprilj

AtlantaJJ said:


> As far as I know yes. I just wrote the sales manager at Eqyss. I don't know if it will be worth the time for me to go back and return this to the store... I'll call them.


 
Yes...please call them.  I'd like to know whats up with that.


----------



## cieramichele

AtlantaJJ said:


> No itchies, I washed and DCed and put it on my scalp. It feels fine!! I didn't use it as a conditoner, I mixed some jojoba oil in it first then applied to scalp.



I mixed mine and did a lil protien treatment with my giovanni.  I also put it all over my scalp but str8.  doesnt take a lot to cover my whole scalp =) I will be using my bangs as a starting point. I took pictures.


----------



## KPH

PICTURES COMING NEXT WEEK

I just want you ladies to know that the OCT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was concerned about the thick gray bush growing in my hair line.  I use this stuff daily, I wash, use the OCT while washing my body, do the cream rinse while giving my body another over haull and then rinse. When i get out I put another does of OCT on my scalp, put a lil coconut  oil on my scalp and some leave-in on my hair and put a clip on it.  I don't have enough length to make a ball but what I have turns into this curly PUFF and it's cute with make-up on my face and HOOPS.  THIS STUFF WORKS.


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> I picked up the Avocado Mist and the Suviror Super Detangler Shine locally.
> 
> The ingredients in the Avocado Mist Reads differently than what we have seen online. My bottle has the following ingredients:
> 
> Deionized Water, Avocado extract, Aloe Vera, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cetimonium Chloride, Prlysosrbate 20, Polysorbate 80, Panthenol, Propyene Glycol. DM Hydantion, Tetrasodium EDTA, Methylparaben, Citric Acid, Frangrence, Defoamer.





AtlantaJJ said:


> I want to point out that the ingredients in the AM that I picked up locally is different than the one posted here online...I am going to write Eqyss about it. I am not thrilled with my AM.... I wonder if I got an older formula.



The AM that I got direct from Eqyss has the above ingredients - the same as the one you got locally...... I wonder if they changed the formula, and some people have an older version?


----------



## longhairdreamzz

This is sooo cool....I tried not to buy it...but I bought it and I'll have it by this wed.  I am so excited but nervous cause I hope it really does work..that stuff cost alot of $$$.erplexed


----------



## aprilj

JustKiya said:


> The AM that I got direct from Eqyss has the above ingredients - the same as the one you got locally...... I wonder if they changed the formula, and some people have an older version?


 
I too was wondering if it's an older version erplexed.


----------



## LondonDiva

KPH said:


> PICTURES COMING NEXT WEEK
> 
> I just want you ladies to know that the OCT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was concerned about the thick gray bush growing in my hair line.  I use this stuff daily, I wash, use the OCT while washing my body, do the cream rinse while giving my body another over haull and then rinse. When i get out I put another does of OCT on my scalp, put a lil coconut  oil on my scalp and some leave-in on my hair and put a clip on it.  I don't have enough length to make a ball but what I have turns into this curly PUFF and it's cute with make-up on my face and HOOPS.  THIS STUFF WORKS.



CONGRATS!!!! I know it feels good to invest a lil time and money and for hardly any effort get great results.

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## KPH

Thanks LD and I look forward to the continous saga of the LondonDiva and this HORSE ISH we are using in our hair, be it ovation or original horse named products.


----------



## EbonyEyes

Add me to the challenge!  I just purchased the Mega-Tek cell rebuilder.

I will also be purchasing some vitamin e oil and purchasing some SAA.  I already have castor oil.

I will post before pics on Friday or Saturday after I redo my twists.  I will probably have only been using the Mega-Tek for a day or two.

I'm so excited!  Because I'm in twists and I'm trying not to stretch my hair to see how long it is, it may take a while to see length.  But I just may have some good news to share by the June 1st check-in!

Thanks so much!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Add me to the challenge! My OCT finally came and I used it this afternoon. I washed with the shampoo...massaged some of CT into my scalp, let it sit...then put the creme rinse in...clipped it up and went out to do my weekly grocery shopping! I'm going to rinse it out and blow dry it tonight!


----------



## AfroKink

First Page said:


> http://www.easypetstore.com/Mega-Tek-Cell-Rebuilder-16oz-pr-151702.html
> Price: $21.95, Shipping $5.95, Insurance (optional): $1.25, Total: $29.15 with $5.00 coupon code (ezpet2008A) that expires 9.8.08 Total: $24.15**AS OF 4/24/08 OUT OF STOCK* *



tsk tsk.  You ladies are buying the people's store!

lol.  At this rate, all of you will be meeting your hair goals buy Christmas!
Lys


----------



## AfroKink

* Nevermind (for anyone that read the pre-edit post)

I ordered two bottles of the Mega-Tek for 'pets' from www.yourequinestore.com.  I ordered two to take advantage of their free shipping on orders over $30.  I paid $53.90 in total so $26.95 each.

Lys*


----------



## bmoretiger

LondonDiva said:


> Revertion??? Are you relaxed?
> 
> You were probably experiencing new fast growth. I felt some thick ish all up in my hair 9 days post relaxer. I had to check the whole of my head to make sure I wasn't imagining it.



I'm relaxed...so my hair was seriously growing that fast? wowzers!


----------



## LondonDiva

bmoretiger said:


> I'm relaxed...so my hair was seriously growing that fast? wowzers!



By the sounds of it yep. If the growth happens that fast usually the skeptic in you kicks in, so the first thing to think is anything other than growth.


----------



## nadine1977canada

tt8 said:


> *WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE & HAPPY GROWING
> lane
> chocolat79
> Soliel185
> PittiPat
> MissVee
> Br*nzedb*mbsh~ll
> slimmzz
> MissRissa
> KPH
> LondonDiva
> shakesha22
> AJamericanDiva
> esoterica
> Sebring26
> growinglong777
> Queeny20
> MSHONEY
> GANicole
> CocoBunny
> Mz DEE DEE
> tlstacy12
> Alli77
> qtslim83
> JD2'd
> sunbasque
> 
> Ovación!
> tt8
> 
> 
> 
> *



ADD ME to the list!!! I will get a fresh relaxer this week and order oct this week


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I have re-visited the OCT shampoo and the creme rinse and I have to say that januarynoir is right...that stuff is awesome!!!

I decided to shampoo with it instead of my regular clarifying shampoo to see the difference...it was a difference.  My hair was soft and moist after I washed it.  I then DC my hair with cholestrol, and then after I rinsed that out I used the Creme Rinse.  Let me say that I didn't need a conditioner after the creme rinse...my hair was soft and felt wonderful.

I will be purchasing the larger bottles of this now.


----------



## tnorenberg

Nice & Wavy said:


> I have re-visited the OCT shampoo and the creme rinse and I have to say that januarynoir is right...that stuff is awesome!!!
> 
> I decided to shampoo with it instead of my regular clarifying shampoo to see the difference...it was a difference.  My hair was soft and moist after I washed it.  I then DC my hair with cholestrol, and then after I rinsed that out I used the Creme Rinse.  Let me say that I didn't need a conditioner after the creme rinse...my hair was soft and felt wonderful.
> 
> I will be purchasing the larger bottles of this now.



Darn, darn, darn...Now I guess I will have to try the OCT shampoo. I revisited the Eqyss Premier Color Enhancing Shampoo figuring they were comparable, right?   Well it did not agree w/ my hair and left it a tangled mess. Maybe there is something to using the complete system.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

yodie said:


> Are you using the OVT or MT shampoo or just the Cell Therapy/Mega Tek Rebuilder?



Sorry I didn't see this. I am using the entire OCT system and MT. I'm mixing OCT and MT with jojoba, grapeseed, and vitamin E oils, adding a couple of drops of Rosemary to the mix. All ingredients are added to an applicator bottle and I use the tip of the bottle to apply the mixture to my scalp every other day.

For my weekly rollersets I've been using the Avocado Mist mixed with grapeseed, a little jojoba and alma oils. The Avocado Mist and the Rehydrant has a lot of protein so I added the oils and water to dilute the products.

NO BREAKAGE, very little shedding!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Nice & Wavy said:


> I have re-visited the OCT shampoo and the creme rinse and I have to say that januarynoir is right...that stuff is awesome!!!
> 
> I decided to shampoo with it instead of my regular clarifying shampoo to see the difference...it was a difference.  My hair was soft and moist after I washed it.  I then DC my hair with cholestrol, and then after I rinsed that out I used the Creme Rinse.  Let me say that I didn't need a conditioner after the creme rinse...my hair was soft and felt wonderful.
> 
> I will be purchasing the larger bottles of this now.



The entire OCT system is FANTASTIC!!! I'm thrilled you like the results!!


----------



## yodie

Serenity_Peace said:


> Sorry I didn't see this. I am using the entire OCT system and MT. I'm mixing OCT and MT with jojoba, grapeseed, and vitamin E oils, adding a couple of drops of Rosemary to the mix. All ingredients are added to an applicator bottle and I use the tip of the bottle to apply the mixture to my scalp every other day.
> 
> For my weekly rollersets I've been using the Avocado Mist mixed with grapeseed, a little jojoba and alma oils. The Avocado Mist and the Rehydrant has a lot of protein so I added the oils and water to dilute the products.
> 
> NO BREAKAGE, very little shedding!


 
Thanks.  I think I'm gonna invest in the OVT system.  I just ordered the mega-tek, but the OVT seems to work better for me on a whole (not that i've seen growth. It's only been about 11 days.)


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Im not experiencing any itching


----------



## Jetblackhair

sunbasque said:


> Im not experiencing any itching


 
*My scalp doesn't itch either and I am applying about 5x a week and using it as a conditioner when I wash my hair.  I don't think that's a sign of the product not working.  How often are you using it?*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cieramichele said:


> what did you do yesterday with your MT? get any itchies? I didnt.


 


KPH said:


> PICTURES COMING NEXT WEEK
> 
> I just want you ladies to know that the OCT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was concerned about the thick gray bush growing in my hair line. I use this stuff daily, I wash, use the OCT while washing my body, do the cream rinse while giving my body another over haull and then rinse. When i get out I put another does of OCT on my scalp, put a lil coconut oil on my scalp and some leave-in on my hair and put a clip on it. I don't have enough length to make a ball but what I have turns into this curly PUFF and it's cute with make-up on my face and HOOPS. THIS STUFF WORKS.


That is so nice!! The OCT products sounds as if they are perfectly balanced and complement each other. I'm glad to hear you are getting great results.



JustKiya said:


> The AM that I got direct from Eqyss has the above ingredients - the same as the one you got locally...... I wonder if they changed the formula, and some people have an older version?


I hope to find out today...Since it has so much protein, I don't think I'll be able to use it as a leave in.  I was using it the wrong way initally.



tnorenberg said:


> Darn, darn, darn...Now I guess I will have to try the OCT shampoo. I revisited the Eqyss Premier Color Enhancing Shampoo figuring they were comparable, right?  Well it did not agree w/ my hair and left it a tangled mess. Maybe there is something to using the complete system.


I think you are on to something here...I'm thinking the same thing... I'm going to use the MT on my scalp, and moisture otherwise.



Serenity_Peace said:


> Sorry I didn't see this. I am using the entire OCT system and MT. I'm mixing OCT and MT with jojoba, grapeseed, and vitamin E oils, adding a couple of drops of Rosemary to the mix. All ingredients are added to an applicator bottle and I use the tip of the bottle to apply the mixture to my scalp every other day.
> 
> For my weekly rollersets I've been using the Avocado Mist mixed with grapeseed, a little jojoba and alma oils. The Avocado Mist and the Rehydrant has a lot of protein so I added the oils and water to dilute the products.
> 
> NO BREAKAGE, very little shedding!


This sounds like a great idea... I think natural heads have to be careful with all the protein.  I'm glad its working out for you!!


----------



## curlcomplexity

I got my MT last week and have been using everyday.  It was a total shock, I got it with 2 days of ordering.  My roomate signed for it  and left it on the table.  I was sitting down talking to my SO and just so happened to glance over to the dining table and there was the Eqyss bottle.  Ladies, I screamed with joy, I think I scared that poor man for a minute! 

This stuff smells wonderful, better than alot of my other hair products.  I use it everyday like I would oil my scalp.  My scalp has been itching ever since.  I can't wait to see results.  I already had about an inch of NG before braiding, if I get another inch in a month then I'm sold!


----------



## Cassandra1975

qtslim83 said:


> I got my MT last week and have been using everyday. It was a total shock, I got it with 2 days of ordering. My roomate signed for it and left it on the table. I was sitting down talking to my SO and just so happened to glance over to the dining table and there was the Eqyss bottle. Ladies, I screamed with joy, I think I scared that poor man for a minute!
> 
> This stuff smells wonderful, better than alot of my other hair products. I use it everyday like I would oil my scalp. My scalp has been itching ever since. I can't wait to see results. I already had about an inch of NG before braiding, if I get another inch in a month then I'm sold!


My scalp is itching as well! I love the smell of the MT. Mine came Saturday. I had just washed my hair and twisted it up, and THEN the doggone mailman came. I went in there and put it on my scalp anyway. Tonight will be day three. 

 I LOVE your siggy pic. Adorable!!!


----------



## hothair

Got my Megatek it really smells and looks like the Aphogee 2 min- I use it on my scalp and my hair as a leave in everyday...just coloured so we'll see


----------



## LondonDiva

hothair said:


> Got my Megatek it really smells and looks like the Aphogee 2 min- I use it on my scalp and my hair as a leave in everyday...just coloured so we'll see


 

OFF TOPIC: I need to see the You tube clip or just any clip of Bow Wow going off like that.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Jetblackhair said:


> *My scalp doesn't itch either and I am applying about 5x a week and using it as a conditioner when I wash my hair.  I don't think that's a sign of the product not working.  How often are you using it?*



Everyday


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Cassandra1975 said:


> My scalp is itching as well! I love the smell of the MT. Mine came Saturday. I had just washed my hair and twisted it up, and THEN the doggone mailman came. I went in there and put it on my scalp anyway. Tonight will be day three.
> 
> I LOVE your siggy pic. Adorable!!!


 
This morning is day three for me also ... I'm not itching but I'm co-washing daily as well so perhaps that's why I'm not itchin. I betta be growin' doggoneit!!! Itchies or no itchies LOL I best be growin' ....


----------



## onejamifan

I wonder if those who use the product daily and only wash once or twice a week will get different results than those who use it daily but wash more frequenlty. It would be an interesting test to make and a great way to find out the optimal way to use the Mega Tek... Just a thought....


----------



## sweetie77

Yeah yesterday was my first day using OCT i may order the MT to alternate still reading up on it now


----------



## asha

Can any one ordering Mega-tek or ovation cell therapy order a bottle for me and ship to my address. I am in Canada and can't seem to find it. Of course I would cover the cost to ship it to me. Please let me know..I'm ready to jump on this band wagon.


----------



## Cassandra1975

onejamifan said:


> I wonder if those who use the product daily and only wash once or twice a week will get different results than those who use it daily but wash more frequenlty. It would be an interesting test to make and a great way to find out the optimal way to use the Mega Tek... Just a thought....


Good question! Right now I wash once per week...but if I ramp up my workouts I will be using conditioner washes after each work out.  If I see a difference I will post.


----------



## Jetblackhair

sunbasque said:


> Everyday



*Well, you're using it often enough.      **I guess our scalp is tough like that.  **       Just keep doing what you are doing and you will see progress.  *


----------



## *fabulosity*

Okay it's already got me sold. First, I never post at work. Just read. I initially washed my hair with the OCT stuff yesterday. Didn't do anything clipped it up and left the house. Well it was wild when I came back and I said hey I'm tired...I'll just do this in the morning. So I slathered in some Ojon restorative, vatika, amla (can you tell my products all got refilled this week...) LOL... this morning I washed it over again with all 3 OCT products and blowdried with FHI hot sauce and put in some Aveda Style Smoothing Fluid.....Flat ironed and WAHLA!


MY HAIR FEELS LIKE SILK!! I don't know about the growth yet as it's only been one day but my hair loves this stuff...don't know if it is truly just this...or this mixed with the oils...but It's bouncing and going all over th e place. I'm buying the big bottles and not leaving this at the salon...cuz I might have to kill my stylist if he uses it on anybody else's head.


----------



## AngieB

I totally agree. I used all three products on Saturday and then again this morning..I love this stuff. Can't wait to see some inches.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

onejamifan said:


> I wonder if those who use the product daily and only wash once or twice a week will get different results than those who use it daily but wash more frequenlty. It would be an interesting test to make and a great way to find out the optimal way to use the Mega Tek... Just a thought....



I kept twists in for a week but applied OCT everyday. When I washed, it seemed like my hair sprouted out of my head!


----------



## JustKiya

onejamifan said:


> I wonder if those who use the product daily and only wash once or twice a week will get different results than those who use it daily but wash more frequenlty. It would be an interesting test to make and a great way to find out the optimal way to use the Mega Tek... Just a thought....



I would hope that most of it is soaking into your scalp - so washing daily/weekly shouldn't make too much of a difference, I would think..... ?? 



tootrendy19 said:


> I kept twists in for a week but applied OCT everyday. When I washed, it seemed like my hair sprouted out of my head!



 That's one thing I noticed yesterday, when I was doing my hair - I fet like I hadn't had my hair in twists for a month or so - just based on how my hair felt 'different' (which usually equals longer and I didn't notice it, because I hadn't replicated that style for a while) - but I just put them in twists two weeks ago! 

I'm trying to ignore my hair, as I feel a baaaaadddd case of hair anorexia coming up on me...... I took my two year comparison pics, and I think I'm going to stick to taking pics every other month, now. *twitch* *twitch*


----------



## cieramichele

I want itchies


----------



## cieramichele

I wash at night and apply overnight.


----------



## AfroKink

asha said:


> Can any one ordering Mega-tek or ovation cell therapy order a bottle for me and ship to my address. I am in Canada and can't seem to find it. Of course I would cover the cost to ship it to me. Please let me know..I'm ready to jump on this band wagon.


*
There are some online Canadian vendors.  Megatek goes for $21-28 USD, plus at least $10 shipping to get it to Canada.  It might be cheaper (maybe not) to get it from a Canadian store.  You can also try local pet stores.

http://www.bahrsaddlery.com/sb-products.asp?category=181
http://www.dadoole.com/
http://www.abitequine.com/sb-products.asp
http://www.pacificwestenterprises.com/order.htm
The last website claims to be a wholesaler for Eqyss products in Canada, and will provide info on the closest retailer to you.

Lys*


----------



## cieramichele

If i get an inch a month from this, i will have 10" by my 1 yr ann.


----------



## **WonderWoman**

*I just got on board OCT. But I have a problem ---- my hair HATES protein. How do you guys combat the tons of protein in this stuff. I just recovered from a protein overload & I don't want to go back. *


----------



## asha

MissAlyssa said:


> *
> There are some online Canadian vendors.
> 
> Lys*



Thank you, I ordered from one of the links you provided. There are no retailers for the Ovation products. I wonder if they ship to Canada on their site...I will go check that out...oh my tax refund is now spent and then some!


----------



## JustKiya

**WonderWoman** said:


> *I just got on board OCT. But I have a problem ---- my hair HATES protein. How do you guys combat the tons of protein in this stuff. I just recovered from a protein overload & I don't want to go back. *



I'd suggest dropping anything else with protein, mixing the Cell Therapy with something a little more moisturising, and upping your moisture, overall.


----------



## hothair

LondonDiva said:


> OFF TOPIC: I need to see the You tube clip or just any clip of Bow Wow going off like that.



 I know- I saw it at allhiphop.com and just couldn't stop laughing - couldn't find it with vocals on youtube though


----------



## tt8

*Being the starter of this challenge I felt I should try the different products to get a feel on what everyone was using ( and praying I didn't open a can of worms for them) so I ordered the Mega-Tek and Avocado Mist. My hair is good with protein but I am trying to not to confuse little to normal shedding with protein overload. Have you experience any dryness with the MT jk? And that was the reason for your recipe? I'm just trying to figure it out. Expecially since I just tex-laxed texturized or whatever you want to call it. Thanks in advance for your input.
ovación*
*tt8*


JustKiya said:


> I'd suggest dropping anything else with protein, mixing the Cell Therapy with something a little more moisturising, and upping your moisture, overall.


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> *Being the starter of this challenge I felt I should try the different products to get a feel on what everyone was using ( and praying I didn't open a can of worms for them) so I ordered the Mega-Tek and Avocado Mist. My hair is good with protein but I am trying to not to confuse little to normal shedding with protein overload. Have you experience any dryness with the MT jk? And that was the reason for your recipe? I'm just trying to figure it out. Expecially since I just tex-laxed texturized or whatever you want to call it. Thanks in advance for your input.
> ovación*
> *tt8*



I haven't experienced any dryness, but I HAVE learned that I don't need ANY other protein treatments while I'm using this - I did my usual light protein treatment (yogurt & coconut milk) a couple of weeks ago, and my hair was definitely complaining a little about having too much protein on it - I could tell because the breakage that had virtually vanished, reappeared. 
A mid-week moisture boost (just a lil conditioner on dry hair) and the hair was happy/breakage free again - but I know going forward, I don't need ANY other protein treatments. I'm actually a little nervous about doing my usual henna treatment, since it acts like a protein for me - I'll just have to do an extra DC or two afterwards and really baby my hair.

I started the mix to make the Mega-Tek better mimic the ingredients that were in the Ovation - extra amino acids (SAA), toperhyl acetate (vitamin E), and OCT has a castor oil derivative in it too. The Honeyquat I add to everything, to boost the moisture content a bit since I know how thirsty my hair is. 

Since you are texalaxed, I would suspect that your hair MIGHT be able to handle a little more protein that it would if it was natural - but keep a close eye on it, and be ready to slap on a quick DC of your choice if it seems to be complaining.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cieramichele said:


> If i get an inch a month from this, i will have 10" by my 1 yr ann.


Me too, we got to retain retain retain while we grow grow grow!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> I haven't experienced any dryness, but I HAVE learned that I don't need ANY other protein treatments while I'm using this - I did my usual light protein treatment (yogurt & coconut milk) a couple of weeks ago, and my hair was definitely complaining a little about having too much protein on it - I could tell because the breakage that had virtually vanished, reappeared.
> A mid-week moisture boost (just a lil conditioner on dry hair) and the hair was happy/breakage free again - but I know going forward, I don't need ANY other protein treatments. I'm actually a little nervous about doing my usual henna treatment, since it acts like a protein for me - I'll just have to do an extra DC or two afterwards and really baby my hair.
> 
> I started the mix to make the Mega-Tek better mimic the ingredients that were in the Ovation - extra amino acids (SAA), toperhyl acetate (vitamin E), and OCT has a castor oil derivative in it too. The Honeyquat I add to everything, to boost the moisture content a bit since I know how thirsty my hair is.
> 
> Since you are texalaxed, I would suspect that your hair MIGHT be able to handle a little more protein that it would if it was natural - but keep a close eye on it, and be ready to slap on a quick DC of your choice if it seems to be complaining.


 excellent advice   I am amping up my moisture because I haven't seen this much protein since back in my relaxer days... I don't want my hair to go to fussin...


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> I'd suggest dropping anything else with protein, mixing the Cell Therapy with something a little more moisturising, and upping your moisture, overall.


 
ITA with JustKiya. Remember to deep condition  with a very good moisturizing conditioner often, at least once or twice a week for at about 45 minutes each. I just started another *deep conditioning challenge* also, so everyone feel free to join it if you like. All are welcomed, natural, relaxed and texlaxed heads. Here's the link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=227159

I think this advice on moisture is key to controlling the protein overload.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

tnorenberg said:


> Darn, darn, darn...Now I guess I will have to try the OCT shampoo. I revisited the Eqyss Premier Color Enhancing Shampoo figuring they were comparable, right?  Well it did not agree w/ my hair and left it a tangled mess. Maybe there is something to using the complete system.


 
I think so...my hair feels softer today than before


----------



## baddison

AtlantaJJ said:


> excellent advice  I am amping up my moisture because I haven't seen this much protein since back in my relaxer days... I don't want my hair to go to fussin...


 
Hey AtlantaJJ, what are you using for moisture that doesn't contain any proteins in it??


----------



## cieramichele

AtlantaJJ said:


> Me too, we got to retain retain retain while we grow grow grow!!



I hear that hun. 
First I want to see how much I can get a month..then, wow imagine if I really get 10 inches on top of my length [email protected]#[email protected]#??$ aaaaaaaaaah!

lets do this


----------



## Golden

LondonDiva said:


> OFF TOPIC: I need to see the You tube clip or just any clip of Bow Wow going off like that.



 I remember that one, I think they made fun off him on mto, lol anyway I found a link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3KYB83laDI It's kinda long so fast forward to about 4 mins (I love his feminine finger/hand movements)


Also, after seeing your results I was sold, I ordered my bottle of mega-tek yesterday. Hopefully, I'll have it by the end of the week


----------



## **WonderWoman**

*Thanks a bunch ladies. I spoke to an OCT rep and she advised that I watch my hair closely because it is possible to O.D. on the protein in OCT. She also said the Creme Rinse is supposed to combat the protein in OCT and to try leaving the Creme Rinse in for longer.*


----------



## JustKiya

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Thanks a bunch ladies. I spoke to an OCT rep and she advised that I watch my hair closely because it is possible to O.D. on the protein in OCT. She also said the Creme Rinse is supposed to combat the protein in OCT and to try leaving the Creme Rinse in for longer.*



Oooh, REALLLY??? Hrrrm. 

Would you mind posting the ingredients in your Cream Rinse??? Or, anyone who has ordered recently from Ovation? I'm starting to suspect that the online ingredient lists aren't always the most accurate/recent, and I want to compare the Ovation CR to the MegaTek CR..... 

TIA!!!


----------



## eshille

I've been out her lurkin' and learnin' from you ladies on the forum, I've controlled that pj'ism but jumped on this 
bandwagon...soft silky hair...hair that grows with the speed of light....

At any rate, I ordered the entire 12 oz OCT system this morning along with the super duper horse detangler, grabbed 
some Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose condish and plan to toss most of this other stuff.

I'm excited and so very grateful to have just ONE system in the cabinet. 

Thanks to everyone... now I'm back to reading and lurking. 

Take Care


----------



## SoforReal

Golden said:


> I remember that one, I think they made fun off him on mto, lol anyway I found a link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3KYB83laDI It's kinda long so fast forward to about 4 mins (I love his feminine finger/hand movements)
> 
> 
> Also, after seeing your results I was sold, I ordered my bottle of mega-tek yesterday. Hopefully, I'll have it by the end of the week


 

OT: How YOU doing Bow Wow?


----------



## WomanlyCharm

eshille said:


> I've been out her lurkin' and learnin' from you ladies on the forum, I've controlled that pj'ism but jumped on this
> bandwagon...soft silky hair...hair that grows with the speed of light....
> 
> At any rate, I ordered the entire 12 oz OCT system this morning along with the super duper horse detangler, grabbed
> some Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose condish and plan to toss most of this other stuff.
> 
> I'm excited and so very grateful to have just ONE system in the cabinet.
> 
> Thanks to everyone... *now I'm back to reading and lurking*.
> 
> Take Care


 
*drags eshille back into the light*
Oh no you don't missy!  We've got you now!  

Welcome aboard the OCT train!  Toot toot!


----------



## eshille

WomanlyCharm said:


> *drags eshille back into the light*
> Oh no you don't missy! We've got you now!
> 
> Welcome aboard the OCT train! Toot toot!


 

Thanks for the welcome...


----------



## LondonDiva

Golden said:


> I remember that one, I think they made fun off him on mto, lol anyway I found a link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3KYB83laDI It's kinda long so fast forward to about 4 mins (I love his feminine finger/hand movements)
> 
> 
> Also, after seeing your results I was sold, I ordered my bottle of mega-tek yesterday. Hopefully, I'll have it by the end of the week



Thanks for the link 

Good luck with the MT


----------



## LilBrownied

I just got my Mega Tek today!! I was looking forward to the great smell yall were talking about and it really smells like pina colada!! MMM! 

I can't wait to see results! I'll take new pics every week and report growth in 3 weeks!


----------



## CocoBunny

Help!! There seems to be a problem. I got my OCT last week and use the cell therapy on my scalp daily daily, I don’t see any growth, but my hair has gotten very soft, kind of spongy and long strands are breaking off. I’m thinking to much moisture? Here’s my routine; deep condition 3x per week with a moisturizing conditioner. I then do the whole OCT routine (shampoo, cell therapy and crème rinse). Next I towel dry my hair put more cell therapy on my scalp and run it lightly across all my hair, seal with castor oil or Alma oil, then baggy the ends in a pony tail. On the days I don’t DC, I use the cell therapy on my scalp at night and don’t rinse off until the next DC and wash day. *This morning I took off the baggy ran my fingers thru the ends of my hair and about 25 long strands came off in my hand. When pulled the strands stretched then snapped almost instantly.*

Any advice, observations or suggestions would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## WomanlyCharm

CocoBunny said:


> Help!! There seems to be a problem. I got my OCT last week and use the cell therapy on my scalp daily daily, I don’t see any growth, but my hair has gotten very soft, kind of spongy and long strands are breaking off. I’m thinking to much moisture? Here’s my routine; deep condition 3x per week with a moisturizing conditioner. I then do the whole OCT routine (shampoo, cell therapy and crème rinse). Next I towel dry my hair put more cell therapy on my scalp and run it lightly across all my hair, seal with castor oil or Alma oil, then baggy the ends in a pony tail. On the days I don’t DC, I use the cell therapy on my scalp at night and don’t rinse off until the next DC and wash day. *This morning I took off the baggy ran my fingers thru the ends of my hair and about 25 long strands came off in my hand. When pulled the strands stretched then snapped almost instantly.*
> 
> Any advice, observations or suggestions would be greatly appreciated..


 
A couple of things...

Sounds like moisture overload, that will make the hair soft and spongy.  
Baggying can do that, it was terrible on my hair, I had to stop doing it.  I'd also cut back on the DCing for now.  

I found leaving the cell therapy on my hair left it very dry...I'd just put it on your scalp, not the entire lenght of the hair (unless you're going to wash it out soon).

Alot of us using OTC did experience shedding, but believe that was just the hair follicle getting rid of the old and cranking out the new.  the shedding didn't last long at all.

Good luck!


----------



## jrae

AtlantaJJ said:


> excellent advice   I am amping up my moisture because I haven't seen this much protein since back in my relaxer days... I don't want my hair to go to fussin...



I normally pre-poo with Mayonnaise yep: Best Foods/Hellman's).  My hair didn't like it this time - its too much protein.  So, I'm gonna keep it simple like I did last week... just the Ovation trio.  I don't even need a light oil like Coconut anymore.  I do still use my Lacio Lacio for rollersetting in between washes and that seems to be the perfect regimen for me.


----------



## CocoBunny

WomanlyCharm said:


> A couple of things...
> 
> Sounds like moisture overload, that will make the hair soft and spongy.
> Baggying can do that, it was terrible on my hair, I had to stop doing it.  I'd also cut back on the DCing for now.
> 
> I found leaving the cell therapy on my hair left it very dry...I'd just put it on your scalp, not the entire lenght of the hair (unless you're going to wash it out soon).
> 
> Alot of us using OTC did experience shedding, but believe that was just the hair follicle getting rid of the old and cranking out the new. the shedding didn't last long at all.
> 
> Good luck!


 
Thank you so much for the advice I am kind of in a state of panic.  I've never had this sort of thing happen to my hair before.  Do you think that  Apogee 2 minute reconstructor will help firm up the hair or will stopping baggying take care of the problem?


----------



## jrae

CocoBunny said:


> Thank you so much for the advice I am kind of in a state of panic.  I've never had this sort of thing happen to my hair before.  Do you think that  Apogee 2 minute reconstructor will help firm up the hair or will stopping baggying take care of the problem?



I agree with WomanlyCharm and 3x a week seems like a lot of DC'ing to me. I would stop baggying until your next wash and then just use the Ovation trio and evaluate it from there.


----------



## vegasQT

*This morning I took off the baggy ran my fingers thru the ends of my hair and about 25 long strands came off in my hand. When pulled the strands stretched then snapped almost instantly.*


Oh please don't say that.....


----------



## tt8

*I knew jk had an answer*. Now when you get sec please let a sista know about that protein overload Ms. OCT rep was talkin about and how the Creme Rinse is supposed to help. (they shole kept that one to themselves for the longest )


JustKiya said:


> I haven't experienced any dryness, but I HAVE learned that I don't need ANY other protein treatments while I'm using this - I did my usual light protein treatment (yogurt & coconut milk) a couple of weeks ago, and my hair was definitely complaining a little about having too much protein on it - I could tell because the breakage that had virtually vanished, reappeared.
> A mid-week moisture boost (just a lil conditioner on dry hair) and the hair was happy/breakage free again - but I know going forward, I don't need ANY other protein treatments. I'm actually a little nervous about doing my usual henna treatment, since it acts like a protein for me - I'll just have to do an extra DC or two afterwards and really baby my hair.
> 
> I started the mix to make the Mega-Tek better mimic the ingredients that were in the Ovation - extra amino acids (SAA), toperhyl acetate (vitamin E), and OCT has a castor oil derivative in it too. The Honeyquat I add to everything, to boost the moisture content a bit since I know how thirsty my hair is.
> 
> Since you are texalaxed, I would suspect that your hair MIGHT be able to handle a little more protein that it would if it was natural - but keep a close eye on it, and be ready to slap on a quick DC of your choice if it seems to be complaining.





AtlantaJJ said:


> excellent advice   I am amping up my moisture because I haven't seen this much protein since back in my relaxer days... I don't want my hair to go to fussin...


----------



## gorgeoushair

**WonderWoman** said:


> *I just got on board OCT. But I have a problem ---- my hair HATES protein. How do you guys combat the tons of protein in this stuff. I just recovered from a protein overload & I don't want to go back. *


 




How do you plan on using it?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, REALLLY??? Hrrrm.
> 
> *Would you mind posting the ingredients in your Cream Rinse???* Or, anyone who has ordered recently from Ovation? I'm starting to suspect that the online ingredient lists aren't always the most accurate/recent, and I want to compare the Ovation CR to the MegaTek CR.....
> 
> TIA!!!


I totally understand why the OCT is a system now...it's a serious protein / moisture balance game with the Cell Tec / Mega-Tek... 

I am definately suspect of some of the ingredients lists out on the web, because my Avacodo mix is different than what's posted on the web site.  Someone just ordered the AM from Eqyss directly and their ingredients matched mine. 



eshille said:


> I've been out her lurkin' and learnin' from you ladies on the forum, I've controlled that pj'ism but jumped on this
> bandwagon...soft silky hair...hair that grows with the speed of light....
> 
> At any rate, I ordered the entire 12 oz OCT system this morning along with the super duper horse detangler, grabbed
> some Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose condish and plan to toss most of this other stuff.
> 
> *I'm excited and so very grateful to have just ONE system in the cabinet.*
> 
> Thanks to everyone... now I'm back to reading and lurking.
> 
> Take Care


You can't go back to lurking now, we will come and find you   You have to keep us posted with your progress.  We need to have a huge LHCF yard sale for real because I got so much stuff, I need a special room just to keep it all!  It would be nice to narrow it down to about 8 things!  LOL 



jrae said:


> I normally pre-poo with Mayonnaise yep: Best Foods/Hellman's). My hair didn't like it this time - its too much protein. So, I'm gonna *keep it simple like I did last week... just the Ovation trio*. I don't even need a light oil like Coconut anymore. I do still use my Lacio Lacio for rollersetting in between washes and that seems to be the perfect regimen for me.


Man ya'll making me want to go for the OCT but I'm trying to hold out for the LHCF discount!! What are they waiting for???


----------



## Shaley

CocoBunny said:


> Help!! There seems to be a problem. I got my OCT last week and use the cell therapy on my scalp daily daily, I don’t see any growth, but my hair has gotten very soft, kind of spongy and long strands are breaking off. I’m thinking to much moisture? Here’s my routine; deep condition 3x per week with a moisturizing conditioner. I then do the whole OCT routine (shampoo, cell therapy and crème rinse). Next I towel dry my hair put more cell therapy on my scalp and run it lightly across all my hair, seal with castor oil or Alma oil, then baggy the ends in a pony tail. On the days I don’t DC, I use the cell therapy on my scalp at night and don’t rinse off until the next DC and wash day. *This morning I took off the baggy ran my fingers thru the ends of my hair and about 25 long strands came off in my hand. When pulled the strands stretched then snapped almost instantly.*
> 
> Any advice, observations or suggestions would be greatly appreciated..



This is the exact regimen I do and I immediately lose an excessive amount of hairs after using the creme rinse. 

I will wash next week without the creme rinse and see if it makes any difference...


----------



## Shaley

jrae said:


> I like the creme rinse.  It detangles well for me.  How long are you leaving it on?  Since the Cell Therapy is protein, maybe you're leaving that on too long and the creme rinse not long enough?  Just a thought...



You may be right. 

The last time I used the creme rinse my regimen was:


Shampooed with Color Therapy
Applied Cell therapy to scalp and hair.
Left in overnight
Next morning - applied creme rinse for 1-2 minutes and rinsed out
Hair was severely dry, tangled and coming out excessively.

Maybe I should not have left the cell therapy in overnight?? Maybe that was too long??
I don't know but I really wish I could experience the results everyone is


----------



## RZILYNT

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, REALLLY??? Hrrrm.
> 
> Would you mind posting the ingredients in your Cream Rinse??? Or, anyone who has ordered recently from Ovation? I'm starting to suspect that the online ingredient lists aren't always the most accurate/recent, and I want to compare the Ovation CR to the MegaTek CR.....
> 
> TIA!!!


 
deonized water, behentrimonium methyl sulfate*(Derived from Plant extract) cetearyl alcohol, cetyl alcohol,  cetrimonium chloride, hydroxyethycellose, propoxytetramethyl C13-C14 isopariffin cyclomethicone piperidynl dimethicone trideceth 3 trideceth 6 dimeticone, aloe vera gel, propyparaben ,dmdm, hydantion,frangrance.
(alchols derived from palm oil)

The writing is so small on the bottle I had to get a magnifying glass in addition to my bifocals....good grief.

RZ~


----------



## jrae

Chardai said:


> You may be right.
> 
> The last time I used the creme rinse my regimen was:
> 
> 
> Shampooed with Color Therapy
> Applied Cell therapy to scalp and hair.
> Left in overnight
> Next morning - applied creme rinse for 1-2 minutes and rinsed out
> Hair was severely dry, tangled and coming out excessively.
> 
> Maybe I should not have left the cell therapy in overnight?? Maybe that was too long??
> I don't know but I really wish I could experience the results everyone is



Are your strands "fine"?  Mine are.  I can have Cell Therapy on my scalp for days and days, but only a couple of minutes on my hair.  You're just wanting to get all you can from the Cell Therapy . (me, too ).  Don't overdo it.  You can apply it to your scalp the next day and encourage the growth you're looking for.


----------



## eshille

AtlantaJJ said:


> I totally understand why the OCT is a system now...it's a serious protein / moisture balance game with the Cell Tec / Mega-Tek...


 
Atlanta, I really think you're on the button with that assessment. I've started re-reading the entire thread and I've decided I shall only use the system per 
package directions. I am planning to_ *TRY* _daily wash n go's for the next month which would mean daily applications, however if that doesn't work out then 
I'll go back to washing 2x per week.



> You can't go back to lurking now, we will come and find you  You have to keep us posted with your progress. We need to have a huge LHCF yard sale for real because I got so much stuff, I need a special room just to keep it all! It would be nice to narrow it down to about 8 things! LOL


 
I'll keep y'all posted . Not too sure about pics though...don't have a camera but I guess over this year I could buy one. 

Take Care


----------



## Jetblackhair

jrae said:


> Are your strands "fine"? Mine are. I can have Cell Therapy on my scalp for days and days, but only a couple of minutes on my hair. You're just wanting to get all you can from the Cell Therapy . (me, too ). Don't overdo it. You can apply it to your scalp the next day and encourage the growth you're looking for.


 
*ITA,  I have fine hair and  I apply Mega-Tek only to my dry scalp and not the length of my hair on most days.  When I shampoo, I apply MTR/OCT to my scalp & hair, only keeping it on for 5 minutes and then rinsing.  I then apply a conditioner for a few minutes and then rinse out.  *

*This morning I used the OCT rinse (just received) & then I used my normal Herbal Essence conditioner.  I only lost about 7-10 strands of hair, if that, amazing for me.*


----------



## JustKiya

CocoBunny said:


> Help!! There seems to be a problem. I got my OCT last week and use the cell therapy on my scalp daily daily, I don’t see any growth, but my hair has gotten very soft, kind of spongy and long strands are breaking off. I’m thinking to much moisture?
> 
> Here’s my routine;
> deep condition 3x per week with a moisturizing conditioner.
> I then do the whole OCT routine (shampoo, cell therapy and crème rinse). Next I towel dry my hair put more cell therapy on my scalp and run it lightly across all my hair,
> seal with castor oil or Alma oil,
> then baggy the ends in a pony tail.
> On the days I don’t DC, I use the cell therapy on my scalp at night and don’t rinse off until the next DC and wash day. *
> This morning I took off the baggy ran my fingers thru the ends of my hair and about 25 long strands came off in my hand. When pulled the strands stretched then snapped almost instantly.*
> 
> Any advice, observations or suggestions would be greatly appreciated..



Ooohweee! That sounds like a SERIOUS moisture overload - you, my dear, have overmoisturised your hair. Now! This is nothing to be upset/worried about, as you are now in the fabulous position of having maxed out your hairs moisture level, and from now on, all you have to do is maintain. 

I would NOT jump to the heavy-duty protein just yet - that'll throw off that lovely balance you are almost at. Instead, drop the DC's to once a week, for the next week, and drop the baggying to once a week, as well. That should give your hair time to 'naturally' dry out a little, and if you continue with the full OCT line, I really think that it will give you just the right balance that you need. 

Just remember to continue to be GENTLE with your hair - you want to ramp down the moisture gradually, and you don't want to break a lot of hair in the process. Treat your hair like an invalid for a little while.....

If after the week, your hair is still 'spongy', step it up to a light/medium protein treatment - remember, you WANT your hair to be moist, just not THAT moist - and you don't want to overcompensate and ramp up the protein TOO much. I'd suspect that your hair should be good at that point - and you can continue on maintaining it - once weekly DC's/sealing/baggying, three times a week with the full Ovation line, daily Cell Therapy treatment  
I think you'll be set! 

As far as the long strands coming out, I suspect that a GOOD sign - that should be the shed that most people experience when the OCT/MT starts working - since it's speeding up the rate of your follicles, all of the hairs that were CLOSE to shedding, are shedding right now so that those brand new, fast growing hairs can come shooting out of the follicles. 

*The shedding usually slows down after the first week or two, right ladies? 

*Something that your predicament is making me wonder though - how long have you been on your regimen (without the Ovation)?? If in just a week, something changed in your hair enough to make it OVERMOISTURISED - that's' got me thinking that the Ovation line actually HELPS your hair retain moisture better - which is why all that you were doing is suddenly overkill, now. 

Hrrrm, that would be MOST interesting. 

*Anyone else noticing that their previous reggie seems to be working BETTER/FASTER now? *



tt8 said:


> *I knew jk had an answer*. Now when you get sec please let a sista know about that protein overload Ms. OCT rep was talkin about and how the Creme Rinse is supposed to help. (they shole kept that one to themselves for the longest )



Okay. What I suspect is going on, is that the Creme Rinse (based off of the ingredients that the fabulous RZILYNT strained her eyes to see!) has NO protein in it, at all. I'd have to do some investigation of the ingredients (as I don't recognize a blamed one, besides the water  ), but I'd suspect most of the ingredients are moisturisers, and thus, it balances out the levels of protein in the CT. And, I betcha the shampoo has SLS in it, which would 'strip' any additional protein residue off of your hair. 

I'm totally guessing, based on her answer and the ingredients I know, but I betcha that's what's going on. 



RZILYNT said:


> deonized water, behentrimonium methyl sulfate*(Derived from Plant extract) cetearyl alcohol, cetyl alcohol,  cetrimonium chloride, hydroxyethycellose, propoxytetramethyl C13-C14 isopariffin cyclomethicone piperidynl dimethicone trideceth 3 trideceth 6 dimeticone, aloe vera gel, propyparaben ,dmdm, hydantion,frangrance.
> (alchols derived from palm oil)
> 
> The writing is so small on the bottle I had to get a magnifying glass in addition to my bifocals....good grief.
> 
> RZ~



*THANK YOU!!!!* 


Hrrm. The Eqyss version (Cloud Nine) is definitely different, but I suspect if I took a look at the ingredients, the 'different' ones would be the ones that make your hair 'feel' good, and makes it 'thicker' and makes it 'lather' up. I might do a product deconstruction tomorrow.....


----------



## Jetblackhair

JustKiya said:


> Ooohweee! That sounds like a SERIOUS moisture overload - you, my dear, have overmoisturised your hair. Now! This is nothing to be upset/worried about, as you are now in the fabulous position of having maxed out your hairs moisture level, and from now on, all you have to do is maintain.
> 
> I would NOT jump to the heavy-duty protein just yet - that'll throw off that lovely balance you are almost at. Instead, drop the DC's to once a week, for the next week, and drop the baggying to once a week, as well. That should give your hair time to 'naturally' dry out a little, and if you continue with the full OCT line, I really think that it will give you just the right balance that you need.
> 
> Just remember to continue to be GENTLE with your hair - you want to ramp down the moisture gradually, and you don't want to break a lot of hair in the process. Treat your hair like an invalid for a little while.....
> 
> If after the week, your hair is still 'spongy', step it up to a light/medium protein treatment - remember, you WANT your hair to be moist, just not THAT moist - and you don't want to overcompensate and ramp up the protein TOO much. I'd suspect that your hair should be good at that point - and you can continue on maintaining it - once weekly DC's/sealing/baggying, three times a week with the full Ovation line, daily Cell Therapy treatment
> I think you'll be set!
> 
> As far as the long strands coming out, I suspect that a GOOD sign - that should be the shed that most people experience when the OCT/MT starts working - since it's speeding up the rate of your follicles, all of the hairs that were CLOSE to shedding, are shedding right now so that those brand new, fast growing hairs can come shooting out of the follicles.
> 
> *The shedding usually slows down after the first week or two, right ladies? *
> 
> Something that your predicament is making me wonder though - how long have you been on your regimen (without the Ovation)?? If in just a week, something changed in your hair enough to make it OVERMOISTURISED - that's' got me thinking that the Ovation line actually HELPS your hair retain moisture better - which is why all that you were doing is suddenly overkill, now.
> 
> Hrrrm, that would be MOST interesting.
> 
> *Anyone else noticing that their previous reggie seems to be working BETTER/FASTER now? *
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay. What I suspect is going on, is that the Creme Rinse (based off of the ingredients that the fabulous RZILYNT strained her eyes to see!) has NO protein in it, at all. I'd have to do some investigation of the ingredients (as I don't recognize a blamed one, besides the water  ), but I'd suspect most of the ingredients are moisturisers, and thus, it balances out the levels of protein in the CT. And, I betcha the shampoo has SLS in it, which would 'strip' any additional protein residue off of your hair. *
> 
> *I'm totally guessing, based on her answer and the ingredients I know, but I betcha that's what's going on. *
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!!*
> 
> 
> Hrrm. The Eqyss version (Cloud Nine) is definitely different, but I suspect if I took a look at the ingredients, the 'different' ones would be the ones that make your hair 'feel' good, and makes it 'thicker' and makes it 'lather' up. I might do a product deconstruction tomorrow.....


 
*By george I think you've figured it out.     The Color Therapy shampoo does contain SLS.    I think it's the 2nd ingredient.  Very interesting. *


----------



## Aggie

Jetblackhair said:


> *ITA, I have fine hair and I apply Mega-Tek only to my dry scalp and not the length of my hair on most days. When I shampoo, I apply MTR/OCT to my scalp & hair, only keeping it on for 5 minutes and then rinsing. I then apply a conditioner for a few minutes and then rinse out. *
> 
> *This morning I used the OCT rinse (just received) & then I used my normal Herbal Essence conditioner. I only lost about 7-10 strands of hair, if that, amazing for me.*


 
I like this reggie JBH. I think I'll be using this one. It makes good sense too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CocoBunny

JustKiya said:


> Ooohweee! That sounds like a SERIOUS moisture overload - you, my dear, have overmoisturised your hair. Now! This is nothing to be upset/worried about, as you are now in the fabulous position of having maxed out your hairs moisture level, and from now on, all you have to do is maintain.
> 
> I would NOT jump to the heavy-duty protein just yet - that'll throw off that lovely balance you are almost at. Instead, drop the DC's to once a week, for the next week, and drop the baggying to once a week, as well. That should give your hair time to 'naturally' dry out a little, and if you continue with the full OCT line, I really think that it will give you just the right balance that you need.
> 
> Just remember to continue to be GENTLE with your hair - you want to ramp down the moisture gradually, and you don't want to break a lot of hair in the process. Treat your hair like an invalid for a little while.....
> 
> If after the week, your hair is still 'spongy', step it up to a light/medium protein treatment - remember, you WANT your hair to be moist, just not THAT moist - and you don't want to overcompensate and ramp up the protein TOO much. I'd suspect that your hair should be good at that point - and you can continue on maintaining it - once weekly DC's/sealing/baggying, three times a week with the full Ovation line, daily Cell Therapy treatment
> I think you'll be set!
> 
> As far as the long strands coming out, I suspect that a GOOD sign - that should be the shed that most people experience when the OCT/MT starts working - since it's speeding up the rate of your follicles, all of the hairs that were CLOSE to shedding, are shedding right now so that those brand new, fast growing hairs can come shooting out of the follicles.
> 
> *The shedding usually slows down after the first week or two, right ladies? *
> 
> _Something that your predicament is making me wonder though - how long have you been on your regimen (without the Ovation)?? If in just a week, something changed in your hair enough to make it OVERMOISTURISED - that's' got me thinking that the Ovation line actually HELPS your hair retain moisture better - which is why all that you were doing is suddenly overkill, now. _
> 
> Hrrrm, that would be MOST interesting.
> 
> *Anyone else noticing that their previous reggie seems to be working BETTER/FASTER now? *


 
I have been DCing (with heat) 3x per week for months now. And my hair seemed to respond pretty well. The only thing thats changed in my routine has been the OCT and now that I think about it I just started adding honeyquat to my DC's. So maybe between the DC's, the honeyquat and the OCT creme rinse my hair has had ENOUGH and decided to leave.  

Hopefully I can get it back under control and find the balance between protien and moisture.

Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## CocoBunny

Chardai said:


> This is the exact regimen I do and I immediately lose an excessive amount of hairs after using the creme rinse.
> 
> I will wash next week without the creme rinse and see if it makes any difference...


 

Maybe the creme rinse is the culprit? erplexed More than likely it's COMBINATION of DCing plus creme rinse equals moisture overload.  Please let us know what happens on your next wash without the creme rinse.


----------



## CocoBunny

vegasQT said:


> *This morning I took off the baggy ran my fingers thru the ends of my hair and about 25 long strands came off in my hand. When pulled the strands stretched then snapped almost instantly.*
> 
> 
> Oh please don't say that.....


 
I think I was in denial saying 25 strands, it was probably double that amount. My heart just sank.  But thanks to the support and advice of the fabulous ladies here on the Board, I am no longer panicing and now know what I need to do and not do.


----------



## Jetblackhair

Aggie said:


> I like this reggie JBH. I think I'll be using this one. It makes good sense too. Thanks for posting.


 
*Hey Aggie, you're welcome.  I've been spending the last month trying to figure out the best regimen for using the products on my hair.  *

*My hair is sensitive and temperamental and can get quite mad at me if I don't do things just right. *


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Ooohweee! That sounds like a SERIOUS moisture overload - you, my dear, have overmoisturised your hair. Now! This is nothing to be upset/worried about, as you are now in the fabulous position of having maxed out your hairs moisture level, and from now on, all you have to do is maintain.
> 
> *I would NOT jump to the heavy-duty protein just yet - that'll throw off that lovely balance you are almost at. Instead, drop the DC's to once a week, for the next week, and drop the baggying to once a week, as well. That should give your hair time to 'naturally' dry out a little, and if you continue with the full OCT line, I really think that it will give you just the right balance that you need. *
> 
> Just remember to continue to be GENTLE with your hair - you want to ramp down the moisture gradually, and you don't want to break a lot of hair in the process. Treat your hair like an invalid for a little while.....
> 
> If after the week, your hair is still 'spongy', step it up to a light/medium protein treatment - remember, you WANT your hair to be moist, just not THAT moist - and you don't want to overcompensate and ramp up the protein TOO much. I'd suspect that your hair should be good at that point - and you can continue on maintaining it - once weekly DC's/sealing/baggying, three times a week with the full Ovation line, daily Cell Therapy treatment
> I think you'll be set!
> 
> As far as the long strands coming out, I suspect that a GOOD sign - that should be the shed that most people experience when the OCT/MT starts working - since it's speeding up the rate of your follicles, all of the hairs that were CLOSE to shedding, are shedding right now so that those brand new, fast growing hairs can come shooting out of the follicles.
> 
> *The shedding usually slows down after the first week or two, right ladies? *
> 
> *Something that your predicament is making me wonder though - how long have you been on your regimen (without the Ovation)?? If in just a week, something changed in your hair enough to make it OVERMOISTURISED - that's' got me thinking that the Ovation line actually HELPS your hair retain moisture better - which is why all that you were doing is suddenly overkill, now. *
> 
> Hrrrm, that would be MOST interesting.
> 
> *Anyone else noticing that their previous reggie seems to be working BETTER/FASTER now? *
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. What I suspect is going on, is that the Creme Rinse (based off of the ingredients that the fabulous RZILYNT strained her eyes to see!) has NO protein in it, at all. I'd have to do some investigation of the ingredients (as I don't recognize a blamed one, besides the water  ), but I'd suspect most of the ingredients are moisturisers, and thus, it balances out the levels of protein in the CT. And, I betcha the shampoo has SLS in it, which would 'strip' any additional protein residue off of your hair.
> 
> I'm totally guessing, based on her answer and the ingredients I know, but I betcha that's what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!!*
> 
> 
> Hrrm. The Eqyss version (Cloud Nine) is definitely different, but I suspect if I took a look at the ingredients, the 'different' ones would be the ones that make your hair 'feel' good, and makes it 'thicker' and makes it 'lather' up. I might do a product deconstruction tomorrow.....


 
Hey Kiya, this is excellent deduction you have here and it all makes perfect sense. Girl you are smart! We've got our own personal hair einstein right here, WOOHOO!!! Praise the lord.


----------



## Jetblackhair

Aggie said:


> Hey Kiya, this is excellent deduction you have here and it all makes perfect sense. *Girl you are smart! We've got our own personal hair einstein right here, WOOHOO!!! Praise the lord.*


 
*ITA, JK is great.  We need to have a sticky,  "Ask JustKiya"   *


----------



## Aggie

Jetblackhair said:


> *ITA, JK is great. We need to have a sticky, "Ask JustKiya"   *


 
hmmm, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## JustKiya

CocoBunny said:


> I have been DCing (with heat) 3x per week for months now. And my hair seemed to respond pretty well. The only thing thats changed in my routine has been the OCT and now that I think about it* I just started adding honeyquat to my DC's.* So maybe between the DC's, the honeyquat and the OCT creme rinse my hair has had ENOUGH and decided to leave.
> 
> Hopefully I can get it back under control and find the balance between protien and moisture.
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice.




AHHHH!!! Dimes to doughnuts, it's the honeyquat, not the OCT. That stuff is an INTENSE moisturiser, and it works long term, so like glycerin, it's pulling moisture into your hair all. day. long. 
Doing that three times a week AND baggying? Oh yeah, your hair just had ENOUGH.


----------



## JustKiya

Aggie said:


> Hey Kiya, this is excellent deduction you have here and it all makes perfect sense. Girl you are smart! We've got our own personal hair einstein right here, WOOHOO!!! Praise the lord.





Jetblackhair said:


> *ITA, JK is great.  We need to have a sticky,  "Ask JustKiya"   *





Aggie said:


> hmmm, sounds like a good idea.



   

Thank ya'll!!!!!  Ya'll are TOO much - I'm just hair crazy, and I love puzzling things out.....and I'm seriously hairmad. 

And it's fun, besides.


----------



## january noir

I've been reading many of the recent posts.

This is what I've been trying to say all along for the users of Ovation line
You get the best results from using the "System;" not just the Cell Therapy alone.  Why?  


The shampoo prepares the scalp and hair for maximum absorption of the Cell Therapy.
The Cell Therapy is the product that strenghthens the hair
The Creme Rinse smooths and moisturizes, balancing the protein in the Cell Therapy and allowing easy combouts, i.e. less breakage
It's all _balanced _for you.  You shouldn't have to add oils and SAAs or anything else.  That is another reason why it is more expensive than the equine products, they take the guesswork out of the equation.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> AHHHH!!! Dimes to doughnuts, it's the honeyquat, not the OCT. That stuff is an INTENSE moisturiser, and it works long term, so like glycerin, it's pulling moisture into your hair all. day. long.
> Doing that three times a week AND baggying? Oh yeah, your hair just had ENOUGH.


 
Holy crap yeah! I have honeyquat and I can't even use it too often for my hair so now I just add it to my lotions for my skin, which by the way, is looking kissable soft now.


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> I've been reading many of the recent posts.
> 
> This is what I've been trying to say all along for the users of Ovation line
> You get the best results from using the "System;" not just the Cell Therapy alone.  Why?
> 
> The shampoo prepares the scalp and hair for maximum absorption of the Cell Therapy.
> The Cell Therapy is the product that strenghthens the hair
> The Creme Rinse smooths and moisturizes, balancing the protein in the Cell Therapy and allowing easy combouts, i.e. less breakage
> It's all _balanced _for you.  You shouldn't have to add oils and SAAs or anything else.  That is another reason why it is more expensive than the equine products, they take the guesswork out of the equation.



 

Wow. I don't even USE shampoo (and I'm cheap), and you have me wanting to go and get the whole line. 

That's an EXCELLENT point!!!!!  Very, very, VERY good point - I wholeheartedly agree. 

 

Dammit!


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Wow. I don't even USE shampoo (and I'm cheap), and you have me wanting to go and get the whole line.
> 
> That's an EXCELLENT point!!!!!  Very, very, VERY good point - I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit!


 
What's the matter Kiya, trying to talk yourself into or out of getting the poo? Now that I've heard all these great reviews, Ima have ta go get me the whole line now too. Daggonit! You guys suck!!! 

"pulling credit card out of wallet and searching for the ovation website and mutters profusely under breath - @#$&^%&!!!"


----------



## curlcomplexity

O.K....Soo, it's almost midnight and what am I doing?  I'm greasing my scalp w/ MT...have I gone too far?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

january noir said:


> I've been reading many of the recent posts.
> 
> This is what I've been trying to say all along for the users of Ovation line
> You get the best results from using the "System;" not just the Cell Therapy alone. Why?
> 
> 
> The shampoo prepares the scalp and hair for maximum absorption of the Cell Therapy.
> The Cell Therapy is the product that strenghthens the hair
> The Creme Rinse smooths and moisturizes, balancing the protein in the Cell Therapy and allowing easy combouts, i.e. less breakage
> It's all _balanced _for you. You shouldn't have to add oils and SAAs or anything else. That is another reason why it is more expensive than the equine products, they take the guesswork out of the equation.


 
BINGO!!!  That's why I took your advise and began to use the shampoo and the cell rinse yesterday....today, my hair is in better condition than the day before.  I don't add anything to OCT...straight, no chaser

I used the OCT on my scalp only and not on the length of my hair.  I used a little of the HE LTR leave in and did some twists.  My hair is soft and feels wonderful.

Now that its going on 2 months of using it...I got my regi down.

Thanks, JanuaryNoir for continuing to suggest to use the shampoo and the cell rinse.  I had it, used it maybe twice in the beginning, and then left it alone.  Although my hair was doing great, it's much better now since I began using the whole line.


----------



## Keen

Nice & Wavy said:


> BINGO!!!  That's why I took your advise and began to use the shampoo and the cell rinse yesterday....today, my hair is in better condition than the day before.  I don't add anything to OCT...straight, no chaser
> 
> I used the OCT on my scalp only and not on the length of my hair.  I used a little of the HE LTR leave in and did some twists.  My hair is soft and feels wonderful.
> 
> Now that its going on 2 months of using it...I got my regi down.
> 
> Thanks, JanuaryNoir for continuing to suggest to use the shampoo and the cell rinse.  I had it, used it maybe twice in the beginning, and then left it alone.  Although my hair was doing great, it's much better now since I began using the whole line.



I just ordered some OTC 10 minutes ago. I decided to give that a try since I'm about to run out of M-T.  

I guess I have to hurry up and finish my conditioners and poos so I can buy the other stuff .


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Keen said:


> I just ordered some OTC 10 minutes ago. I decided to give that a try since I'm about to run out of M-T.
> 
> I guess I have to hurry up and finish my conditioners and poos so I can buy the other stuff .


 
Wow...you used up a whole bottle of MT?  I'm still on my first bottle from over a year ago

So, how has your hair changed since using the MT?  I know that the OCT feels better on my scalp then the MT, but I think they work about the same.  The MT makes my scalp itch more than the OCT too.


----------



## Keen

Nice & Wavy said:


> Wow...you used up a whole bottle of MT?  I'm still on my first bottle from over a year ago
> 
> So, how has your hair changed since using the MT?  I know that the OCT feels better on my scalp then the MT, but I think they work about the same.  The MT makes my scalp itch more than the OCT too.



I don't know how one bottle last yall forever.  I had an 8 oz bottle and it basically lasting 6 weeks. I part my hair and put it on my scalp 3 to 4 times a week. I also add some to my ends. I have gotten a little more growth than usual but nothing extravagant yet. My hair was breaking a lot. I just couldn't maintain length because I kept on having to cut thin ends. My breakage are down sooooooooooo much. I did get the shedding everyone was talking about but that only last a day or two. I think it was due to protein overload. I'm cutting down adding the M-T to my hair length only the night before washing which is twice a week.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Keen said:


> I don't know how one bottle last yall forever. I had an 8 oz bottle and it basically lasting 6 weeks. I part my hair and put it on my scalp 3 to 4 times a week. I also add some to my ends. I have gotten a little more growth than usual but nothing extravagant yet. My hair was breaking a lot. I just couldn't maintain length because I kept on having to cut thin ends. My breakage are down sooooooooooo much. I did get the shedding everyone was talking about but that only last a day or two. I think it was due to protein overload. I'm cutting down adding the M-T to my hair length only the night before washing which is twice a week.


 
Girl, I have a 16oz bottle that's why.  I didn't even know they sell 8oz of MT!

I learned early on not to put MT on my ends....and that helped.  But, we are all learning what works, right?

I'm glad that your shedding stopped.  Have you gotten any thickness from using it?


----------



## Keen

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, I have a 16oz bottle that's why.  I didn't even know they sell 8oz of MT!
> 
> I learned early on not to put MT on my ends....and that helped.  But, we are all learning what works, right?
> 
> I'm glad that your shedding stopped.  Have you gotten any thickness from using it?



The shedding wasn't even that much compare to how much my hair use to break before. My hair feel noticeably thicker, even after a wash! That's another plus. Length retention and full hair mean way more to me than faster growth rate so I'm loving this (of course I'm hoping I'll get faster growth with the OTC )


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Keen said:


> The shedding wasn't even that much compare to how much my hair use to break before. My hair feel noticeably thicker, even after a wash! That's another plus. Length retention and full hair mean way more to me than faster growth rate so I'm loving this (of course I'm hoping I'll get faster growth with the OTC )


 
That's awesome!!!  That's what I was saying after using this for a little while...that the thickness of my hair is what made me happy...I wasn't really even looking for the growth..just thickness.  Now, the length is kicking in big time and I'm super-uber happy!

You've seen my hair up close...so you know what it looks like curly and the shrinkage I had was awful.  Since I've been using this product, my hair has stretched...my curls are more elongated than before and i'm loving it because to me, that shows that my hair has grown incredibly within the last two months.

Boy am I glad that I started this back in March...I know that by the time I go to Jamaica in July, my hair will be armpit length, or more


----------



## **WonderWoman**

gorgeoushair said:


> How do you plan on using it?


 
*1. Use an applicator bottle to put OCT on my scalp daily.*

*2. Only put OCT (+ hot coconut oil) on my hair 3 times a week. I'll be careful not to leave it on my hair for too long. Follow up with a moisturizing DC. *

*3. I'm  ridding myself of all other proteins. I only use moisturizing products now.*

*4. I have to up my DCing to 2-3 times a week. If there's one thing I've learned from the breakage and dry, brittle hair I battled for ONE FREAKING YEAR, it's that My hair really HATES protein.*


----------



## **WonderWoman**

JustKiya said:


> Oooh, REALLLY??? Hrrrm.
> 
> Would you mind posting the ingredients in your Cream Rinse??? Or, anyone who has ordered recently from Ovation? I'm starting to suspect that the online ingredient lists aren't always the most accurate/recent, and I want to compare the Ovation CR to the MegaTek CR.....
> 
> TIA!!!


 
*Here ya go!*

*Creme Rinse Ingredients:*

*Deionized Water, Behemtrimonium Methosulfate*, Cetearyl Alcohol**, Cetyl Alcohol**, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydroxyethycellose, C13-C14 Isoparaffin, Cyclomethicone, Propoxytetramethyl Piperidinyl Dimethicone, Trideceth-3, Trideceth-6, Dimethicone, Aloe Vera Gel, Propyparaben, DMDM Hydantion, Fragrance.*

**Derived from Plant Exract           **Derived from Palm Oil*


----------



## jrae

january noir said:


> I've been reading many of the recent posts.
> 
> This is what I've been trying to say all along for the users of Ovation line
> You get the best results from using the "System;" not just the Cell Therapy alone.  Why?
> 
> 
> The shampoo prepares the scalp and hair for maximum absorption of the Cell Therapy.
> The Cell Therapy is the product that strenghthens the hair
> The Creme Rinse smooths and moisturizes, balancing the protein in the Cell Therapy and allowing easy combouts, i.e. less breakage
> It's all _balanced _for you.  You shouldn't have to add oils and SAAs or anything else.  That is another reason why it is more expensive than the equine products, they take the guesswork out of the equation.



That's what I've learned, too.  I completely agree!


----------



## tt8

*Welcome to the Challenge...*
* nycutiepie 
lovelymissyoli
ayjacks
sweetie77
apples
jrae
Nina_S
Mynappturalme
Onejamifan
Curlytime
Cassandra1975
PrettyfaceANB
aprilj
tnorenberg 
eshille

Ovación
tt8
*
if you would like to be added to the pledge list please *PM me*


----------



## cieramichele

Nice & Wavy said:


> BINGO!!! That's why I took your advise and began to use the shampoo and the cell rinse yesterday....today, my hair is in better condition than the day before. I don't add anything to OCT...straight, no chaser
> 
> I used the OCT on my scalp only and not on the length of my hair. I used a little of the HE LTR leave in and did some twists. My hair is soft and feels wonderful.
> 
> Now that its going on 2 months of using it...I got my regi down.
> 
> Thanks, JanuaryNoir for continuing to suggest to use the shampoo and the cell rinse. I had it, used it maybe twice in the beginning, and then left it alone. Although my hair was doing great, it's much better now since I began using the whole line.


 

Stop it girls 
yall are nothing but trouble...yet a blessing for me lol


----------



## cieramichele

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Here ya go!*
> 
> *Creme Rinse Ingredients:*
> 
> *Deionized Water, Behemtrimonium Methosulfate*, Cetearyl Alcohol**, Cetyl Alcohol**, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydroxyethycellose, C13-C14 Isoparaffin, Cyclomethicone, Propoxytetramethyl Piperidinyl Dimethicone, Trideceth-3, Trideceth-6, Dimethicone, Aloe Vera Gel, Propyparaben, DMDM Hydantion, Fragrance.*
> 
> **Derived from Plant Exract **Derived from Palm Oil*


 
And they claim no [email protected]#[email protected]?#?


----------



## RZILYNT

Finally, I have posted my updated pic in my siggy and in the LHCF Gallery. Kyia is going to try to help me get a side by side comparison for my 60 days of usage. But until then, they can be viewed there.

RZ~


----------



## Aggie

**WonderWoman** said:


> *1. Use an applicator bottle to put OCT on my scalp daily.*
> 
> *2. Only put OCT (+ hot coconut oil) on my hair 3 times a week. I'll be careful not to leave it on my hair for too long. Follow up with a moisturizing DC. *
> 
> *3. I'm ridding myself of all other proteins. I only use moisturizing products now.*
> 
> *4. I have to up my DCing to 2-3 times a week. If there's one thing I've learned from the breakage and dry, brittle hair I battled for ONE FREAKING YEAR, it's that My hair really HATES protein.*


 
Hey WonderWoman, maybe you should join our Deep Conditioning challenge seeing that you're doing it already anyway. Here's the link if you're interested: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=227159

Many of the ladies using the OCT/MEGA-TEK combos have already joined. Come to think of it I have to go update the names now.


----------



## cieramichele

I have itchies 
Im not going to scratch them


----------



## JustKiya

cieramichele said:


> And they claim no [email protected]#[email protected]?#?



 I think the no cones claim is SOLELY for the Equine/Pet products. The human products, on the other hand, are fulla cones!


----------



## cieramichele

JustKiya said:


> I think the no cones claim is SOLELY for the Equine/Pet products. The human products, on the other hand, are fulla cones!


 

heck yeah. I want to get the whole system in may.


----------



## JustKiya

Ms. RZILYNT - here is your comparison pic! 

If you click it, it gets a little bigger, I think.  

You're ends have filled out SO nicely - and you had a trim, too??  And your whole length looks a little thicker, too....


----------



## cieramichele

JustKiya said:


> Ms. RZILYNT - here is your comparison pic!
> 
> If you click it, it gets a little bigger, I think.
> 
> You're ends have filled out SO nicely - and you had a trim, too?? And your whole length looks a little thicker, too....


 
ITA..and I think its longer.


----------



## cieramichele

Im on a mission. 10 NEW inches in a year!


----------



## JustKiya

cieramichele said:


> Im on a mission. 10 NEW inches in a year!



 That's what I'm talking about!!! Shoot for the stars, yo! Even if you miss, you'll still be a LOT further along than if you didn't shoot at all.....


----------



## eshille

january noir said:


> I've been reading many of the recent posts.
> 
> This is what I've been trying to say all along for the users of Ovation line
> You get the best results from using the "System;" not just the Cell Therapy alone. Why?
> 
> The shampoo prepares the scalp and hair for maximum absorption of the Cell Therapy.
> The Cell Therapy is the product that strenghthens the hair
> The Creme Rinse smooths and moisturizes, balancing the protein in the Cell Therapy and allowing easy combouts, i.e. less breakage
> It's all _balanced _for you. You shouldn't have to add oils and SAAs or anything else. That is another reason why it is more expensive than the equine products, they take the guesswork out of the equation.


 
Thanks so much for this overview. I've been following your posts about the Ovation system from board to board and would like 
to ask you a few questions. 

1. I noticed you indicated you diluted the poo. What is/was your reason(s) for deciding to do this?

2. What was your experience with the poo prior to dilution?

3. Do you think diluting the poo lessens the effectiveness of the system?

4. I also noticed as part of your regimen you use the Cell Therapy and Creme Rinse on days that you do not poo. Are you treating that 
process like a cw and if so what are the differences you have experienced with this approach as opposed to using the poo each wash?

5. What were the immediate and noticeable results from using the system? I don't remember if you DC with the product nor how long if 
you do, but I remember you have advocated using the system at least 190 days at a minimum before assessing it's effectiveness.

6. Finally, cieramichele and JustKiya discussed the inclusion of cones in these products this morning. I have read many, many posts about 
problems using cones (I have no cones in any products I currently use) so I am curious about your perspective on this matter.

If I have omitted anything which would be helpful to myself and others in light of your experiences, please add to my inquiry. My products 
shipped today and your feedback is invaluable.

TIA


----------



## **WonderWoman**

Aggie said:


> Hey WonderWoman, maybe you should join our Deep Conditioning challenge seeing that you're doing it already anyway. Here's the link if you're interested: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=227159
> 
> Many of the ladies using the OCT/MEGA-TEK combos have already joined. Come to think of it I have to go update the names now.


 
*I saw the challenge and wanted to join, but I'm about to take a long trip out of the country. So I expect I won't be on top of my DCing. *


----------



## eshille

JustKiya said:


> Ms. RZILYNT - here is your comparison pic!
> 
> If you click it, it gets a little bigger, I think.
> 
> You're ends have filled out SO nicely - and you had a trim, too?? And your whole length looks a little thicker, too....


 
Wow Ms. RZILYNT there is a noticeable difference from your use of both Mega Tek and Ovation ....congrats....

I can hardly contain myself.


----------



## RZILYNT

eshille said:


> Wow Ms. RZILYNT there is a noticeable difference from your use of both Mega Tek and Ovation ....congrats....
> 
> I can hardly contain myself.


 
Awe Thanks! I am pretty happy with the results!
Thanks to Kyia I can see it side by side !!!!! She knows how to do everrryyy thing!

RZ~


----------



## Aggie

**WonderWoman** said:


> *I saw the challenge and wanted to join, but I'm about to take a long trip out of the country. So I expect I won't be on top of my DCing. *


Oh wow, what will you do to keep up with your hair care reggie? Protective styles maybe?

ETA: I'm going to Canada this summer and I'm taking my stuff with me to keep my hair reggie up. I don't know if I can find my hair care products there and I'm very particular with what I put in my hair. Can't take any chances you know.


----------



## LaNecia

Good luck ladies! The OCT sounds very interesting indeed, love the progress I'm seeing with you ladies. As for me, I'm dancing with the one who brought me, Mega-tek has been a staple in my regimen for the past 4 years or so.

Not joining the challenge but will be lurking to see the purty heads out there!

Vixx

ETA: Ok, I couldn't help myself...refreshed my supply of Mega-tek, bought the Creme Rinse (why have I slept on that one all these years?!!) 

I'm in!


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

anyone having problems with ordering from http://www.easypetstore.com ?? I ordered my Mega-tek on the 19th (before they ran out ) and its still not here!!!  ...maybe im being impatient but it shoulda been here by now!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay I've been using mega tek on my scalp for less than a week. More like five days. I got my OCT later in the week and I'm stoked. I'm thinking of mixing them together. Don't laugh, but I have a miniature dauschund who is practically bald on both sides of her head. It's like two bald spots the size of quarters by each ear.  My parents call my dog, lovingly, baldy. I put it on her too!  See I bought the regular pet, not equine one in the 2 oz container by accident (Emailed the company and they told me it was safe to use on humans as well!)... Well her bald spots are gone.  And as for me, I am growing hair too. I really think I got almost half an inch, but I have to wait until I press because I am natural. I was going to press and then start taking pics, so sadly I won't be able to document my before and after. I'll have to press, take pics, and then start documenting from there. However, I stretched out my hair, and I know I was at top of brastrap, just grazing, and now I'm a half an inch lower than that.  I am also eating well, so maybe that's it too. I don't want to get too excited because maybe some is shrinkage. BUT I know this stuff works because I've seen it with my dog (don't laugh people! It says man and beast so I tested it out.  And don't laugh at my dog! )  I'm really excited about this stuff.The pet one says it grows hair faster than the equine and the human, so I'm glad I got that one. The other's say 30 percent faster, that one said 50 percent.  When I read reviews, they say it really grows even faster, but I understand the company understating a product, than over.  In my dog's case: Her hair has NEVER grown there. NEVER. She is three years old and my veternarian said she would always be bald there.  So it grew hair 100 percent, because there was no 20-30-40-50 percent faster. Hair just did not grow there ever.  Excuse the piece of paper in her way.  I was flipping through a magazine when I took this picture and that page got in the way.  Here's Cookie's picture without the bald spot!  Go mega tek! Okay, so it's a pic of my dog, but I'm just too excited about this product.


----------



## angenoir

Hello Ladies

I have been using MT for about 2 months. I was neck length or slightly longer when I started but halfway through I really cut my hair short to get rid of the damaged ends. 

So anyway I wanted to share my observations:

1. I think its important to clarify every so often because the MT can really build up especially if you are using it several times a week. I clarified and my hair feels much better. (Though is was already feeling great with MT - thick and strong)

2. I had noticed some breakage until I realized I was not moisturizing enough. Now trying to DC every week. (Following advice from the ladies here)

3. I don't know why but MT and the constant massaging left me feeling slightly tenderheaded but when I did my touch up some weeks ago my scalp did great and felt great. So maybe some of those healing properties they talked about?

I am no expert on hair care but so far I really like MT.

I cannot tell if there is much growth yet but I will be taking pics on every 1st of the month for comparison.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mz DEE DEE said:


> anyone having problems with ordering from http://www.easypetstore.com ?? I ordered my Mega-tek on the 19th (before they ran out ) and its still not here!!! ...maybe im being impatient but it shoulda been here by now!


arcatapet.com  I ordered from them. I just wanted to let others know in case they are having problems from easy petstore  I did the three day option and got it on time, both times. I ordered the regular pet, and then ordered equine this week just to compare. So check it out.


----------



## cieramichele

eshille said:


> Thanks so much for this overview. I've been following your posts about the Ovation system from board to board and would like
> to ask you a few questions.
> 
> 1. I noticed you indicated you diluted the poo. What is/was your reason(s) for deciding to do this?
> 
> 2. What was your experience with the poo prior to dilution?
> 
> 3. Do you think diluting the poo lessens the effectiveness of the system?
> 
> 4. I also noticed as part of your regimen you use the Cell Therapy and Creme Rinse on days that you do not poo. Are you treating that
> process like a cw and if so what are the differences you have experienced with this approach as opposed to using the poo each wash?
> 
> 5. What were the immediate and noticeable results from using the system? I don't remember if you DC with the product nor how long if
> you do, but I remember you have advocated using the system at least 190 days at a minimum before assessing it's effectiveness.
> 
> 6. Finally, cieramichele and JustKiya discussed the inclusion of cones in these products this morning. I have read many, many posts about
> problems using cones (I have no cones in any products I currently use) so I am curious about your perspective on this matter.
> 
> If I have omitted anything which would be helpful to myself and others in light of your experiences, please add to my inquiry. My products
> shipped today and your feedback is invaluable.
> 
> TIA



Cones are controversial.  The shampoo may be effective enough to remove them.  If we use oils to seal in moisture, why not just use cones that you can later remove? Maybe my logic is wrong.  There are a lot of cones in the co wash I use.  It also directs you to use their shampoo first ALWAYS. when i looked at the shampoo, it was harsh so...


----------



## cieramichele

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay I've been using mega tek on my scalp for less than a week. More like five days. I got my OCT later in the week and I'm stoked. I'm thinking of mixing them together. Don't laugh, but I have a miniature dauschund who is practically bald on both sides of her head. It's like two bald spots the size of quarters by each ear.  My parents call my dog, lovingly, baldy. I put it on her too!  See I bought the regular pet, not equine one in the 2 oz container by accident (Emailed the company and they told me it was safe to use on humans as well!)... Well her bald spots are gone.  And as for me, I am growing hair too. I really think I got almost half an inch, but I have to wait until I press because I am natural. I was going to press and then start taking pics, so sadly I won't be able to document my before and after. I'll have to press, take pics, and then start documenting from there. However, I stretched out my hair, and I know I was at top of brastrap, just grazing, and now I'm a half an inch lower than that.  I am also eating well, so maybe that's it too. I don't want to get too excited because maybe some is shrinkage. BUT I know this stuff works because I've seen it with my dog (don't laugh people! It says man and beast so I tested it out.  And don't laugh at my dog! )  I'm really excited about this stuff.The pet one says it grows hair faster than the equine and the human, so I'm glad I got that one. The other's say 30 percent faster, that one said 50 percent.  When I read reviews, they say it really grows even faster, but I understand the company understating a product, than over.  In my dog's case: Her hair has NEVER grown there. NEVER. She is three years old and my veternarian said she would always be bald there.  So it grew hair 100 percent, because there was no 20-30-40-50 percent faster. Hair just did not grow there ever.  Excuse the piece of paper in her way.  I was flipping through a magazine when I took this picture and that page got in the way.  Here's Cookie's picture without the bald spot!  Go mega tek! Okay, so it's a pic of my dog, but I'm just too excited about this product.



Almost half an inch in 5 days is amazing. Im glad your dog benefited.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

baddison said:


> Hey AtlantaJJ, what are you using for moisture that doesn't contain any proteins in it??


The last thing I used was Lustersilk Olive Oil Cholesterol and I added Olive oil and Honey to it... it was like 

Next time I'm adding aloe gel!! 

I think Pantene Relaxed and Natural mask doesn't have protein....

Elasta QP DPR-11 doesn't have protein but I can't find it anywhere!!


----------



## january noir

Hi Eshille!    My responses are in *blue*!



eshille said:


> Thanks so much for this overview. I've been following your posts about the Ovation system from board to board and would like
> to ask you a few questions.
> 
> 1. I noticed you indicated you diluted the poo. What is/was your reason(s) for deciding to do this?  *I have thin/fine hair and I don't use a lot of shampoo period and since this was a new product, I didn't want to use alot.  When I say dilute, I put a nickle size amount into my cupped hands, add warm water and then apply to my hair.  Actually I do that with all shampoos.  This shampoo is very nice though and lathers up nicely but does not strip the hair.*
> 
> 2. What was your experience with the poo prior to dilution?
> *See above.*
> 
> 3. Do you think diluting the poo lessens the effectiveness of the system?
> *No.  Also you only need to apply and rinse one time.*
> 
> 4. I also noticed as part of your regimen you use the Cell Therapy and Creme Rinse on days that you do not poo. Are you treating that
> process like a cw *Yes *and if so what are the differences you have experienced with this approach as opposed to using the poo each wash?
> *I haven't noticed any difference because I rinse my hair in the shower with plain water even if I don't shampoo then I use the Cell Therapy and Creme Rinse.*
> 
> 5. What were the immediate and noticeable results from using the system?
> *After about 2-3 weeks of use, I noticed my hair was very silky and not flyaway; it even had a little weight to it.  I have a patch of hair that is very coarse and almost feels damaged compared to the rest of my hair and even this patch is as smooth as the rest of my hair.  I used the system daily 2 weeks before my touch up.  Comb outs were a breeze and my new growth so easy to comb through which allowed me to stretch up to 3 weeks longer than I normally do.*
> I don't remember if you DC with the product nor how long if
> you do,  *I have DC'd with it (used as a treatment) but not with heat, but I have left it in my hair for up to 3 hours with a plastic cap on or saran wrapped around my hair* but I remember you have advocated using the system at least 190 days at a minimum before assessing it's effectiveness. *Yes, that is what is recommended, but you'll notice a difference almost immediately.*
> 
> 6. Finally, cieramichele and JustKiya discussed the inclusion of cones in these products this morning. I have read many, many posts about
> problems using cones (I have no cones in any products I currently use) so I am curious about your perspective on this matter.  *I am not afraid of cones and use products with cones.  For me, it's all about what makes my hair feel good and look shiny and healthy.  I do not go out of my way to avoid cones.*
> 
> If I have omitted anything which would be helpful to myself and others in light of your experiences, please add to my inquiry. My products
> shipped today and your feedback is invaluable. *Just know that you will love it!*
> 
> TIA


*I would be happy to answer any more questions you may have!*


----------



## january noir

^^^One other thing Eshille...

Using this product makes all other services come out better. If you color or relax your hair, you will be amazed how much better your hair comes out!  DC Labs claims this and it's true.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jetblackhair said:


> *ITA, JK is great. We need to have a sticky, "Ask JustKiya"   *


Dats right she's is always on the money with great advice.


----------



## princesslocks

january noir said:


> ^^^One other thing Eshille...
> 
> Using this product makes all other services come out better. If you color or relax your hair, you will be amazed how much better your hair comes out! DC Labs claims this and it's true.


 
 I just read this same claim on the literature that was sent with my product. (Got it today)  After reading this thread I had to at least try the Maxmizing System. I AM SUCH A PJerplexed

I can't wait to wash.    I guess this means that I'm joining the challenge.


----------



## Aggie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay I've been using mega tek on my scalp for less than a week. More like five days. I got my OCT later in the week and I'm stoked. I'm thinking of mixing them together. Don't laugh, but I have a miniature dauschund who is practically bald on both sides of her head. It's like two bald spots the size of quarters by each ear. My parents call my dog, lovingly, baldy. I put it on her too! See I bought the regular pet, not equine one in the 2 oz container by accident (Emailed the company and they told me it was safe to use on humans as well!)... Well her bald spots are gone. And as for me, I am growing hair too. I really think I got almost half an inch, but I have to wait until I press because I am natural. I was going to press and then start taking pics, so sadly I won't be able to document my before and after. I'll have to press, take pics, and then start documenting from there. However, I stretched out my hair, and I know I was at top of brastrap, just grazing, and now I'm a half an inch lower than that. I am also eating well, so maybe that's it too. I don't want to get too excited because maybe some is shrinkage. BUT I know this stuff works because I've seen it with my dog (don't laugh people! It says man and beast so I tested it out. And don't laugh at my dog! ) I'm really excited about this stuff.The pet one says it grows hair faster than the equine and the human, so I'm glad I got that one. The other's say 30 percent faster, that one said 50 percent. When I read reviews, they say it really grows even faster, but I understand the company understating a product, than over. In my dog's case: Her hair has NEVER grown there. NEVER. She is three years old and my veternarian said she would always be bald there. So it grew hair 100 percent, because there was no 20-30-40-50 percent faster. Hair just did not grow there ever. Excuse the piece of paper in her way. I was flipping through a magazine when I took this picture and that page got in the way. Here's Cookie's picture without the bald spot! Go mega tek! Okay, so it's a pic of my dog, but I'm just too excited about this product.


 
Ladies do you know what this means? This may be an excellent solution for ladies suffering from thinning napes and edges. I mean it only comes in a 2oz little jar and all. What do you ladies think?

The one Luckiestdestiny is talking about hair is the Mega-Tek Coat Rebuilder. That's the only one I know of that comes in a 2oz jar. And dang, that's expensive for the size.


----------



## aprilj

Mz DEE DEE said:


> anyone having problems with ordering from http://www.easypetstore.com ?? I ordered my Mega-tek on the 19th (before they ran out ) and its still not here!!! ...maybe im being impatient but it shoulda been here by now!


 
They are extremely slow with shipping out their products.  I ordered on the 18th but it wasn't shipped out until the 23rd.  I finally got it today.  Hopefully you'll be getting yours in the next day or so.


----------



## MuslimahTresses

I am not a member of this challenge yet, but I just wanted to ask, should we stop using MT a week before relaxing and resume a week after like other growth aides or does this not apply since MT is a conditoner? Thanks!


----------



## JustKiya

I'm loving that the puppy got in on the Mega-Tek too! Husbands, dogs - the whole family loves it!!


----------



## AfroKink

Aggie said:


> Ladies do you know what this means? This may be an excellent solution for ladies suffering from thinning napes and edges. I mean it only comes in a 2oz little jar and all. What do you ladies think?
> 
> The one Luckiestdestiny is talking about hair is the Mega-Tek Coat Rebuilder. That's the only one I know of that comes in a 2oz jar. And dang, that's expensive for the size.



You can get a 16oz bottle thats a much better deal for the size.

Lys


----------



## haircrazedNYC

HELP!!

Hi,

I caved ordered the Ovation 6oz trio last week. The issue is it came with 2 cell therapy bottles , one shampoo and no cream rinse. erplexed I know the cell therapy is the magic potion but I'm scared of the protein and the latest psots are really encouraging the system. So my questions is what can I use as a sub for cream rinse. I cant wait another week for this stuff to get here

Thanks in Advance


----------



## cieramichele

haircrazedNYC said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I caved ordered the Ovation 6oz trio last week. The issue is it came with 2 cell therapy bottles , one shampoo and no cream rinse. erplexed I know the cell therapy is the magic potion but I'm scared of the protein and the latest psots are really encouraging the system. So my questions is what can I use as a sub for cream rinse. I cant wait another week for this stuff to get here
> 
> Thanks in Advance



Solution? Freely offer one OCT to me


----------



## eshille

cieramichele said:


> Cones are controversial. The shampoo may be effective enough to remove them. If we use oils to seal in moisture, why not just use cones that you can later remove? Maybe my logic is wrong. There are a lot of cones in the co wash I use. It also directs you to use their shampoo first ALWAYS. when i looked at the shampoo, it was harsh so...


 
cieramichele, you've made an interesting observation:"If we use oils to seal in moisture, why not just use cones that you can later remove?"

Are you suggesting it might not be necessary to use any oils with this product line because it has so many cones which are sealing in 
moisture? 
So, how does one determine when a poo has effectively removed all cones from the hair or better yet when it has not....


january noir, thanks so much for your feedback. I really appreciate it.

I have areas on my sides which are similar to your description below...I believe it's wiry gray dyed over tresses...but ya never know... 
If those areas become smooth...then it really is a WOW...WOW...

"* have a patch of hair that is very coarse and almost feels damaged compared to the rest of my hair and even this *
*patch is as smooth as the rest of my hair." *


----------



## haircrazedNYC

cieramichele said:


> Solution? Freely offer one OCT to me


 
I was expecting that but I'm not ready to part with it yet


----------



## JustKiya

haircrazedNYC said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I caved ordered the Ovation 6oz trio last week. The issue is it came with 2 cell therapy bottles , one shampoo and no cream rinse. erplexed I know the cell therapy is the magic potion but I'm scared of the protein and the latest psots are really encouraging the system. So my questions is what can I use as a sub for cream rinse. I cant wait another week for this stuff to get here
> 
> Thanks in Advance



 *gets in line for the extra bottle* 

I'd suggest using any PROTEIN FREE moisturizing conditioner - as long as it's protein free, it should be a suitable sub while you wait for the Cream Rinse to arrive.


----------



## haircrazedNYC

JustKiya said:


> *gets in line for the extra bottle*
> 
> I'd suggest using any PROTEIN FREE moisturizing conditioner - as long as it's protein free, it should be a suitable sub while you wait for the Cream Rinse to arrive.


 

Thank you, I'll try that .I hope I have one


----------



## luckiestdestiny

cieramichele said:


> Almost half an inch in 5 days is amazing. Im glad your dog benefited.


Hilarious isn't it? I thought that this is a miracle product if my dog actually grows hair, then it can help anyone.  I'm still cracking up over it.


----------



## cieramichele

eshille said:


> cieramichele, you've made an interesting observation:"If we use oils to seal in moisture, why not just use cones that you can later remove?"
> 
> Are you suggesting it might not be necessary to use any oils with this product line because it has so many cones which are sealing in
> moisture?
> So, how does one determine when a poo has effectively removed all cones from the hair or better yet when it has not....
> 
> 
> january noir, thanks so much for your feedback. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I have areas on my sides which are similar to your description below...I believe it's wiry gray dyed over tresses...but ya never know...
> If those areas become smooth...then it really is a WOW...WOW...
> 
> "* have a patch of hair that is very coarse and almost feels damaged compared to the rest of my hair and even this *
> *patch is as smooth as the rest of my hair." *



Im sure a chelating shampoo will..not saying to use it with every wash.  I read that SLS removes dimethicone.


----------



## LondonDiva

No response from Ovation as of yet to my e-mail I sent them. Just plain rude ifyou ask me, wanna take people's money but can't answer some questions and I know some of the ladies on this board have had their e-mails answered between the time I sent mine out until now.

I'm going to sleep on it then send my e-mail in the morning, because if I e-mail them now I'll just be extra pissy.


----------



## JustKiya

*sucksteeth* 

Did you send it to the same person the other ladies have been corresponding with? Maybe the person who takes care of that addy is on vacation? Got sick?  

I agree though, they could at LEAST have sent an 'We received your email, and will further respond more at a later date' email. 

Yeah, it's still a brushoff, but at least it's a POLITE brushoff.


----------



## Aggie

LondonDiva said:


> No response from Ovation as of yet to my e-mail I sent them. Just plain rude ifyou ask me, wanna take people's money but can't answer some questions and I know some of the ladies on this board have had their e-mails answered between the time I sent mine out until now.
> 
> I'm going to sleep on it then send my e-mail in the morning, because if I e-mail them now I'll just be extra pissy.


I don't understand how come you haven't gotten a response yet. I got a response from Carlee Van Kempen - her email address is [email protected]. She is the Sales Vice President there. She only took a day to answer my email which considering her position, I was quite impressed with her response time. If you call - her extension is #110.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Aggie said:


> Ladies do you know what this means? This may be an excellent solution for ladies suffering from thinning napes and edges. I mean it only comes in a 2oz little jar and all. What do you ladies think?
> 
> The one Luckiestdestiny is talking about hair is the Mega-Tek Coat Rebuilder. That's the only one I know of that comes in a 2oz jar. And dang, that's expensive for the size.


It is the mega tek coat rebuilder. I think it's the same as the megatek pet rebuilder in the bigger size, but don't quote me on it. I have 2 of the 2 oz jars and they seem to last me really well so far...I definitely think it could help with thinning edges. I put some on my edges and it has most definitely made them thicker. I was pointing that out to my friend the other day. Sorry I forgot to mention that.


----------



## AfroKink

cieramichele said:


> Cones are controversial.  The shampoo may be effective enough to remove them.  If we use oils to seal in moisture, why not just use cones that you can later remove? Maybe my logic is wrong.  There are a lot of cones in the co wash I use.  It also directs you to use their shampoo first ALWAYS. when i looked at the shampoo, it was harsh so...



*I stay away from cones because I stay away from SLS shampoo.  SLS shampoo, from what I've read, is needed to take the cones off of the hair.  Cone buildup can cause dryness and breakage.  SLS strips my hair way too much and leaves it dry as a desert. So I don't have to put SLS on my hair, I don't use conditioners with cones...

Lys*


----------



## yodie

Ladies,

I'm still debating wether I should get the trio package. Right now I have the Cell Therapy and Coat Rebuilder.

For all those ladies using the system:

After having used it a couple of times (I'm sure you have by now), is it really worth the $? 

My hair hates SLS. Right now I'm using a shampoo bar and just wanna be sure that the shampoo and cream rinse are worth the money.

Does using the system really make a difference?

Oh, I'm currently wearing a half wig, so my hair isn't really out.  

What do you suggest?


----------



## Shaley

jrae said:


> Are your strands "fine"?  Mine are.  I can have Cell Therapy on my scalp for days and days, but only a couple of minutes on my hair.  You're just wanting to get all you can from the Cell Therapy . (me, too ).  Don't overdo it.  You can apply it to your scalp the next day and encourage the growth you're looking for.



Yes, my strands are fine too. And you're right, I am just wanting to get all I can from the Cell Therapy but I have to come to the conclusion that a little goes a long way. I will try as you and others to apply to my hair for only a few minutes but to my scalp longer and/or more frequently.

I will try not to over do it


----------



## Shaley

CocoBunny said:


> Maybe the creme rinse is the culprit? erplexed More than likely it's COMBINATION of DCing plus creme rinse equals moisture overload.  Please let us know what happens on your next wash without the creme rinse.



Maybe the creme rinse is the culprit - or maybe I'm just not using it as suggested?? 
I will try again this weekend by applying the cell therapy for a short amount of time and rinsing with the creme rinse.

** But one thing I don't understand is that they have on the bottle that you can leave it in overnight??  **

Anyways, I'll update on my results?

** Is anyone using the whole system but using another conditioner to deep condition with heat??)


----------



## eshille

cieramichele and MissAlyssa, thanks for your replies on the cone issue.

MissAlyssa what I took away from your response was that a possible build up problem exists using cones, if not monitored?????

cieramichele, the Ovation website states that the shampoo "Removes chlorine and minerals to keep color vibrant" so in effect 
this is what a cleating poo does...is that correct or do I need to go back to basics? 

I have only used natural or organic hair products for the last 4 years and I don't have a clue about effects some of 
these chemicals have on the hair...so thanks again. 

Take Care


----------



## The Sweetest B

LondonDiva said:


> No response from Ovation as of yet to my e-mail I sent them. Just plain rude ifyou ask me, wanna take people's money but can't answer some questions and I know some of the ladies on this board have had their e-mails answered between the time I sent mine out until now.
> 
> I'm going to sleep on it then send my e-mail in the morning, because if I e-mail them now I'll just be extra pissy.


 

 Girl you best leave them folks alone or your next order will be a placebo and I know you loving that new growth. Oh hell what does this little green man mean anyway?


----------



## AfroKink

eshille said:


> cieramichele and MissAlyssa, thanks for your replies on the cone issue.
> 
> * MissAlyssa what I took away from your response was that a possible build up problem exists using cones, if not monitored?????*
> 
> cieramichele, the Ovation website states that the shampoo "Removes chlorine and minerals to keep color vibrant" so in effect
> this is what a cleating poo does...is that correct or do I need to go back to basics?
> 
> I have only used natural or organic hair products for the last 4 years and I don't have a clue about effects some of
> these chemicals have on the hair...so thanks again.
> 
> Take Care



*Yup. If you're using an SLS shampoo, you should be fine.  I think that's why the ovation system works.  The Cream Rinse has cones, which make the hair feel nice.  And the shampoo as the SLS to remove them.

Lys*


----------



## cieramichele

eshille said:


> cieramichele and MissAlyssa, thanks for your replies on the cone issue.
> 
> MissAlyssa what I took away from your response was that a possible build up problem exists using cones, if not monitored?????
> 
> cieramichele, the Ovation website states that the shampoo "Removes chlorine and minerals to keep color vibrant" so in effect
> this is what a cleating poo does...is that correct or do I need to go back to basics?
> 
> I have only used natural or organic hair products for the last 4 years and I don't have a clue about effects some of
> these chemicals have on the hair...so thanks again.
> 
> Take Care



hell, i guess.


----------



## Lita

JustKiya said:


> Ms. RZILYNT - here is your comparison pic!
> 
> If you click it, it gets a little bigger, I think.
> 
> You're ends have filled out SO nicely - and you had a trim, too??  And your whole length looks a little thicker, too....



Your Hair Looks Great. I Like The Thickness. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SoforReal

luckiestdestiny said:


> It is the mega tek coat rebuilder. I think it's the same as the megatek pet rebuilder in the bigger size, but don't quote me on it. I have 2 of the 2 oz jars and they seem to last me really well so far...I definitely think it could help with thinning edges. I put some on my edges and it has most definitely made them thicker. I was pointing that out to my friend the other day. Sorry I forgot to mention that.


 

Hey Lucky...Can you list the ingredients on the 2 oz jar pls?


----------



## eshille

Thanks, ladies for the replies..


----------



## cieramichele

MT helped me slick down my edges.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SoforReal said:


> Hey Lucky...Can you list the ingredients on the 2 oz jar pls?


I can't believe it. The same ingredients as in my bottle of Ovation, just in a different order. Does the universe mock me?  The bigger bottle of megatek, had different ingredients listed on the website than the ingredients on the smaller version in front of me. Here are the ingredients and here is the exact order
Deionized Water, Steralkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Peg-40 Caster oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, Dm Dm Hydratoin, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium Edta, fragrance.  

I think I'll keep the megatek pet, lose the ovation when I run out (unless I like the way it feels better), and combine one or the other with the equine I just bought, so that I can make sure I have all the ingredients (am I getting greedy). Then I can just have two products mixed together (muh ha ha!)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Also off the subject, but contributing to my hair growth is that I've been eating well. I also recently started adding seaweed like Nori to my diet. I eat like 3 sheets a day. It's supposed to increase your hair growth, and I started it like 2 weeks ago. Maybe that's also helping? That's the only other thing I'm doing. Just retracing my steps. Sometimes I start adding stuff and I am so used to doing it, it's like second nature now.  The Nori I get is called Eden. It's in the blue pack at wholefoods. The other kinds I tried tasted like crap.  That one, tastes like nothing and has a little salty taste, which is better than eating something that is salty and fishy tasting. I'm so used to eating it, I now eat it like chips while watching tv. It is an acquired taste, but once you do it a couple days, you don't even notice it anymore... Darn if I didn't almost forget that I eat Miso soup almost daily now in addition to the Nori. Maybe all the studying is occupying my brain and taking up so much space that I'm becoming forgetful! Sad, truly sad I tell ya!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

luckiestdestiny said:


> Also off the subject, but contributing to my hair growth is that I've been eating well. I also recently started adding seaweed like Nori to my diet. I eat like 3 sheets a day. It's supposed to increase your hair growth, and I started it like 2 weeks ago. Maybe that's also helping? That's the only other thing I'm doing. Just retracing my steps. Sometimes I start adding stuff and I am so used to doing it, it's like second nature now.  The Nori I get is called Eden. It's in the blue pack at wholefoods. The other kinds I tried tasted like crap.  That one, tastes like nothing and has a little salty taste, which is better than eating something that is salty and fishy tasting. I'm so used to eating it, I now eat it like chips while watching tv. It is an acquired taste, but once you do it a couple days, you don't even notice it anymore... Darn if I didn't almost forget that I eat Miso soup almost daily now in addition to the Nori. Maybe all the studying is occupying my brain and taking up so much space that I'm becoming forgetful! Sad, truly sad I tell ya!



I've been trying to find these seaweed strips and don't know where to find them. Where did you go?


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Chardai said:


> Yes, my strands are fine too. And you're right, I am just wanting to get all I can from the Cell Therapy but I have to come to the conclusion that a little goes a long way. I will try as you and others to apply to my hair for only a few minutes but to my scalp longer and/or more frequently.
> 
> I will try not to over do it



My strands are very fine, too, so I use a mixture of OCT and MT with added grapeseed, jojoba, and a few drops of Rosemary to my scalp ONLY! I don't put this stuff on my hair because it's too much protein.

Perhaps the week after I relax, I will pre-poo with MT and a little alma or coconut oil with heat for 30 minutes. Then, wash and condition with OCT system.

Just adding the mixture to my scalp has been very beneficial for me. My grey hairs that sprouted along my hairline are almost completely gone! What's more, I haven't dyed my hair black since January of this year and yet people keep asking me if I dyed my hair over the weekend. I didn't. But I think the color therapy shampoo does something to enhance your color, and as I stated, the grey sprouts are fading quickly. (I only had about 2 or 3 of them. Another grey sprouted but it's almost gone, too!)


----------



## RZILYNT

april shower said:


> I am not a member of this challenge yet, but I just wanted to ask, should we stop using MT a week before relaxing and resume a week after like other growth aides or does this not apply since MT is a conditoner? Thanks!


 
I didn't have any scalp burning when using it the night before my relaxer.

RZ~


----------



## jrae

Serenity_Peace said:


> ... My grey hairs that sprouted along my hairline are almost completely gone! What's more, I haven't dyed my hair black since January of this year and yet people keep asking me if I dyed my hair over the weekend. I didn't. But I think the color therapy shampoo does something to enhance your color, and as I stated, the grey sprouts are fading quickly. (I only had about 2 or 3 of them. Another grey sprouted but it's almost gone, too!)



Serenity, how long have you been using Ovation?  I've only been using it 3 weeks and I am looking forward to it getting rid of my grays.  I had some before using OCT and I want 'em gone!


----------



## AfroKink

luckiestdestiny said:


> I can't believe it. The same ingredients as in my bottle of Ovation, just in a different order. Does the universe mock me?  The bigger bottle of megatek, had different ingredients listed on the website than the ingredients on the smaller version in front of me. Here are the ingredients and here is the exact order
> Deionized Water, Steralkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Peg-40 Caster oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, Dm Dm Hydratoin, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium Edta, fragrance.
> 
> I think I'll keep the megatek, lose the ovation when I run out (unless I like the way it feels
> better), and combine one or the other with the equine I just bought, so that I can make sure I have all the ingredients (am I getting greedy). Then I can just have two products mixed together (muh ha ha!)



*Are the ingredients you listed for the Ovation?  Below I copied the ingredients we've found for the 3 types of products being used.

Lys*

Megatek cell rebuilder (equine) 16oz
Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopoly-saccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance

Megatek coat rebuilder (pet) 2oz/16oz 
Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, peptonized milk protein hydrolysate, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, marine protein, glyceryl stearate PEG, essential silicates bentonite, sea kelp algin, methylparaben, fragrance, propylparaben. 

Ovation (human) 12oz?
Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MissAlyssa said:


> *Are the ingredients you listed for the Ovation? Below I copied the ingredients we've found for the 3 types of products being used.*
> 
> *Lys*
> 
> Megatek cell rebuilder (equine) 16oz
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, panthenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopoly-saccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance
> 
> Megatek coat rebuilder (pet) 2oz/16oz
> Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, peptonized milk protein hydrolysate, amino acids, mucopolysaccharides, marine protein, glyceryl stearate PEG, essential silicates bentonite, sea kelp algin, methylparaben, fragrance, propylparaben.
> 
> Ovation (human) 12oz?
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance


 

The ingredients I listed were for mega tek pet coat rebuilder. Almost in the exact order as Ovation. I guess the order differs as to the amount of each ingredient. My mega tech is what I listed before. Let me recheck my ovation bottle...Ovation is not in the same order. This is actually ovations order
 Deionized Water, Glyceryl Stearate, Stearalkonium Chloride, Cetearyl Alcohol, Peg-40  Castor oil, Centrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, Dm Dm Hydantoin, Methylparaben,Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Fragrance

This is  mega tek coat rebuilder
Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetaryl Alcohol, Peg-40 Caster Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Pathenol, tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Fragrance

I looked at my bottles. So the Ovation listing you have is not in the right order. At least, not from what I have on my bottle. They are almost identiacal with the exception of the order of importance: How much of each ingredient I guess. Only Steralkonium Chloride, and Glyceryl Stearate are reversed in each product.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Serenity_Peace said:


> I've been trying to find these seaweed strips and don't know where to find them. Where did you go?


I went to "Wholefoods". I got the "Eden" brand as the other ones are too unbearable.  Any type of all natural supermarket should have it.


----------



## AfroKink

sebring26 said:


> I ordered the Mega-tek coat rebuilder instead of the Mega tek cell rebuilder.  Based on the ingredient list for ovation, the coat rebuilder and ovation are identical.  *It came in a 2 oz container*.  Has anyone used the coat rebuilder instead of the cell rebuilder?





luckiestdestiny said:


> I can't believe it. The same ingredients as in my bottle of Ovation, just in a different order. Does the universe mock me?  The bigger bottle of megatek, had different ingredients listed on the website than the ingredients on the smaller version in front of me. Here are the ingredients and here is the exact order
> Deionized Water, Steralkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Peg-40 Caster oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, Dm Dm Hydratoin, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium Edta, fragrance.



*So maybe the 2oz Mega-tek Coat Rebuilder(pet) has different ingredients than the 16oz Mega-tek Coat Rebuilder(pet), different ingrdients than the 16oz Mega-tek Cell Rebuilder(equine), but the SAME ingredients as Ovation...

Lys
*
2oz Mega-tek Coat Rebuilder






16oz Mega-tek Cell rebuilder





16oz Mega-tek Cell rebuilder


----------



## Cassandra1975

I have been applying to my scalp every night so far.  For the first couple of days, I applied to my hair as well. I have found that I get a "build up" feeling, and I had to wash my hair yesterday (I washed last Saturday). If I apply to hair continuously, I will have to wash my hair every 3 - 4 days.  So far no dryness issues - I think Asha's Mane Attraction is helping with the moisture/protein balance.  So gar so good...I get the itchies occassionally.  Hopefully it's growing.  Just wanted to give an FYI about the build up issue.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MissAlyssa said:


> *So maybe the 2oz Mega-tek Coat Rebuilder(pet) has different ingredients than the 16oz Mega-tek Coat Rebuilder(pet), different ingrdients than the 16oz Mega-tek Cell Rebuilder(equine), but the SAME ingredients as Ovation...*
> 
> *Lys*
> 
> 2oz Mega-tek Coat Rebuilder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16oz Mega-tek Cell rebuilder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16oz Mega-tek Cell rebuilder


Exactly.  I only have the pet coat rebuilder 2 oz now, equine (just got a few days ago), and ovation.  I am going to mix ovation or pet coat with the equine so that I'll have it all...maybe I'm going overboard. Who knows...


----------



## Serenity_Peace

jrae said:


> Serenity, how long have you been using Ovation?  I've only been using it 3 weeks and I am looking forward to it getting rid of my grays.  I had some before using OCT and I want 'em gone!



I've only been using since March. I use the entire OCT system and create a mix for my applicator bottle consisting of the cell therapy and Mega-Tek, added to that grapeseed oil, jojoba oil and just a few drops of Rosemary oil. I don't measure, I just add until the consistency thins out but not greasy. It also helps to preserve the product since it's so expensive. 

My hair has indeed grown and my greys are fading fast. Keep using. I think you will see noticeable difference. The cost is worth it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Cassandra1975 said:


> I have been applying to my scalp every night so far. For the first couple of days, I applied to my hair as well. I have found that I get a "build up" feeling, and I had to wash my hair yesterday (I washed last Saturday). If I apply to hair continuously, I will have to wash my hair every 3 - 4 days. So far no dryness issues - I think Asha's Mane Attraction is helping with the moisture/protein balance. So gar so good...I get the itchies occassionally. Hopefully it's growing. Just wanted to give an FYI about the build up issue.


What's up with all the itching? I've got new growth but no itching.  Is itching a good thing? How are you applying it, that it's making you itch? Do you think it's allergy related, or just growth related. Maybe everyone responds a different way.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

luckiestdestiny said:


> I went to "Wholefoods". I got the "Eden" brand as the other ones are too unbearable.  Any type of all natural supermarket should have it.



FANTASTIC!!! 

I have a Whole Foods right now the street from me. Is it in the produce?

Thanks again! :blowkiss:


----------



## Cassandra1975

luckiestdestiny said:


> What's up with all the itching? I've got new growth but no itching. Is itching a good thing? How are you applying it, that it's making you itch? Do you think it's allergy related, or just growth related. Maybe everyone responds a different way.


I'm not sure what it is coming from. There is high pollen right now, and I know when that gets on my scalp, I itch.  It could be either one of those things.  I see from this thread that some folks get the itchies and some don't. So even if you don't, that wouldn't mean it's not working.  

I forgot to do measurements before I applied on Saturday.  I will measure this Saturday and go from there.


----------



## SoforReal

luckiestdestiny said:


> I can't believe it. The same ingredients as in my bottle of Ovation, just in a different order. Does the universe mock me? The bigger bottle of megatek, had different ingredients listed on the website than the ingredients on the smaller version in front of me. Here are the ingredients and here is the exact order
> Deionized Water, Steralkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Peg-40 Caster oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, Dm Dm Hydratoin, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium Edta, fragrance.
> 
> I think I'll keep the megatek pet, lose the ovation when I run out (unless I like the way it feels better), and combine one or the other with the equine I just bought, so that I can make sure I have all the ingredients (am I getting greedy). Then I can just have two products mixed together (muh ha ha!)


 

Thanks for posting Luckie!


----------



## SoforReal

MissAlyssa said:


> *So maybe the 2oz Mega-tek Coat Rebuilder(pet) has different ingredients than the 16oz Mega-tek Coat Rebuilder(pet), different ingrdients than the 16oz Mega-tek Cell Rebuilder(equine), but the SAME ingredients as Ovation...*
> 
> *Lys*
> 
> 2oz Mega-tek Coat Rebuilder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16oz Mega-tek Cell rebuilder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16oz Mega-tek Cell rebuilder


 

Very weird erplexed  Does anyone have the one below and can type the ingredients to confirm? Thanks 

16oz Mega-tek  Coat Rebuilder(Pet)


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Has anyone added henna to their shampoo or conditioners?


----------



## JustKiya

Serenity_Peace said:


> Has anyone added henna to their shampoo or conditioners?


Ooh, no. I - I don't know about that. Henna can act like a protein on hair, and unless your hair is REALLY in need of it - I don't think it would be something that's a good idea to add in. 

I'm supposed to be doing a henna treatment next weekend, and I'm seriously debating with myself - I REALLY don't want to over-protein my hair, and I'm really feeling like I'm closer to the protein side of the line than I normally am....


----------



## MuslimahTresses

RZILYNT said:


> I didn't have any scalp burning when using it the night before my relaxer.
> 
> RZ~


 

Ok, thanks alot!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> The ingredients I listed were for mega tek pet coat rebuilder. Almost in the exact order as Ovation. I guess the order differs as to the amount of each ingredient. My mega tech is what I listed before. Let me recheck my ovation bottle...Ovation is not in the same order. This is actually ovations order
> Deionized Water, Glyceryl Stearate, Stearalkonium Chloride, Cetearyl Alcohol, Peg-40 Castor oil, Centrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, Dm Dm Hydantoin, Methylparaben,Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Fragrance
> 
> This is mega tek coat rebuilder
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetaryl Alcohol, Peg-40 Caster Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Pathenol, tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Fragrance
> 
> I looked at my bottles. So the Ovation listing you have is not in the right order. At least, not from what I have on my bottle. They are almost identiacal with the exception of the order of importance: How much of each ingredient I guess. Only Steralkonium Chloride, and Glyceryl Stearate are reversed in each product.


 
_So let me know if I got this straight, the Mega Tek Coat Rebuilder for Pets in the 2 oz container has the identical ingredients as the Ovation Cell Teck except  for the order of ingredients is slightly different??? _

_If this is the case what's the price difference 12 oz of the the Ovation vs 6 - 2 oz jars of the Mega-Tek Pet Coat Rebuilder??_


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ said:


> _So let me know if I got this straight, the Mega Tek Coat Rebuilder for Pets in the 2 oz container has the identical ingredients as the Ovation Cell Teck except there order of ingredients is slightly different??? _
> 
> _If this is the case what's the price difference 12 oz of the the Ovation vs 6 - 2 oz jars of the Mega-Tek Pet Coat Rebuilder??_


 
I think I paid $12 for my 2 oz. jar of Coat Rebuilder.  This means that the Ovation is a better buy. 

Dang! I thought I was gonna save some $


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Ooh, no. I - I don't know about that. Henna can act like a protein on hair, and unless your hair is REALLY in need of it - I don't think it would be something that's a good idea to add in.
> 
> I'm supposed to be doing a henna treatment next weekend, and I'm seriously debating with myself - I REALLY don't want to over-protein my hair, and I'm really feeling like I'm closer to the protein side of the line than I normally am....


I would agree with your statement. Since we are natural, we are walking a fine line with the protein moisture balance.  So far so good, it's only been since Saturday for me but I'm making  extra sure to keep my moisture up and I have had any sheding or breakage so far. In fact my hair feels strong. I personally am not going to do henna now.  I don't want to mess up my balance.  I used Nexxus Ensure to make sure my Ph stays low as well.  (I noticed the cream rinse had citric acid or something to help smooth the cuticle so I'm trying to mimic that.


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> I would agree with your statement. Since we are natural, we are walking a fine line with the protein moisture balance.  So far so good, it's only been since Saturday for me but I'm making  extra sure to keep my moisture up and I have had any shedding or breakage so far. In fact my hair feel strong. I personally am not going to do henna now.  I don't want to mess up my balance.  I used Nexuss Ensure to make sure my Ph stays low as well.  (I noticed the cream rinse had citric acid or something to help smooth the cuticle so I'm trying to mimic that.



Seeeeee. So you've definitely decided to skip the henna? 

I used MT on my scalp last night, and my hair was feeling - a little hard/dry, so I used a TINY bit of the Cream Rinse directly on my dry hair once I was done - and WOW. You REALLY only need a tiny, tiny, tiny bit of this stuff (less than a silver dollar sized for my WHOLE head), and today, my hair is so  soft I can't stop touching it! 

And, I joined the twice weekly DC challenge too, to try to keep my moisture up. 

I'm hoping by the time next weekend rolls around, the combo of those things (using the Cream Rinse when my hair feels esp. dry, and the DC's), will have my hair a little more moisturized, and I'll do the henna. 

If I'm the least bit doubtful though, I'm going to skip it. The yogurt treatment had me madly moisturizing afterwards - I'm not trying to lose all my progress messing around with henna before I 'really' need to.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Seeeeee. So you've definitely decided to skip the henna?
> 
> I used MT on my scalp last night, and my hair was feeling - a little hard/dry, so I used a TINY bit of the Cream Rinse directly on my dry hair once I was done - and WOW. You REALLY only need a tiny, tiny, tiny bit of this stuff (less than a silver dollar sized for my WHOLE head), and today, my hair is so soft I can't stop touching it!
> 
> And, I joined the twice weekly DC challenge too, to try to keep my moisture up.
> 
> I'm hoping by the time next weekend rolls around, the combo of those things (using the Cream Rinse when my hair feels esp. dry, and the DC's), will have my hair a little more moisturized, and I'll do the henna.
> 
> If I'm the least bit doubtful though, I'm going to skip it. The yogurt treatment had me madly moisturizing afterwards - I'm not trying to lose all my progress messing around with henna before I 'really' need to.


I don't have the magical cream rinse... I'm just using the Mega-Tek and my shampoo/co-wash/moisture conditioner so I'm a little more cautious. I also diluted my MT a little bit as you did with oils. I'm just chicken. You may be just fine with the henna and that cream rinse...that stuff sounds like it's the bomb!!

Now tell me about your yogurt treatment... I was thinking of doing one of those, what do you use?


----------



## AngieB

yodie said:


> I think I paid $12 for my 2 oz. jar of Coat Rebuilder. This means that the Ovation is a better buy.
> 
> Dang! I thought I was gonna save some $


 
I got the 2 oz Coat Rebuilder for $9.95 at this site:
http://www.legacytack.com/p/10822/Eqyss+Mega-Tek+Cell+Rebuilder.html

I ordered two..shipping was $5


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Ooh, no. I - I don't know about that. Henna can act like a protein on hair, and unless your hair is REALLY in need of it - I don't think it would be something that's a good idea to add in.
> 
> I'm supposed to be doing a henna treatment next weekend, and I'm seriously debating with myself - I REALLY don't want to over-protein my hair, and I'm really feeling like I'm closer to the protein side of the line than I normally am....


 
Maybe someone should PM Sareca. She henn's her hair and she's using OCT. I'm sure she would have some insight on the effects of both henna and OCT in our reggie. I usually henna my hair as well so I'm interested to know the answer to this question as well. JK, can you PM Sareca and ask her what are her thoughts please?


----------



## Aggie

AngieB said:


> I got the 2 oz Coat Rebuilder for $9.95 at this site:
> http://www.legacytack.com/p/10822/Eqyss+Mega-Tek+Cell+Rebuilder.html
> 
> I ordered two..shipping was $5


 
Also try this site: 

https://www.petedge.com/catalog/pro...=0&parentCategoryId=0&productVariantId=120648


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> I don't have the magical cream rinse... I'm just using the Mega-Tek and my shampoo/co-wash/moisture conditioner so I'm a little more cautious. I also diluted my MT a little bit as you did with oils. I'm just chicken. You may be just fine with the henna and that cream rinse...that stuff sounds like it's the bomb!!
> 
> Now tell me about your yogurt treatment... I was thinking of doing one of those, what do you use?



This is the Eqyss stuff too - the 'Cloud Nine' rinse? I'm REALLY happy with it.   

Urm. I use 1/2 cup of yogurt, 1/2 cup of coconut milk, some molasses, juice from a lime, and thickIt (this food starch to make it thicker) and slap it on my hair. It's VERY protein rich - my hair was CRAZY strong for a day or so, then it got unhappy and started breaking a little, so I had to swoop in with a midweek moisture treatment. 



Aggie said:


> Maybe someone should PM Sareca. She henn's her hair and she's using OCT. I'm sure she would have some insight on the effects of both henna and OCT in our reggie. I usually henna my hair as well so I'm interested to know the answer to this question as well. JK, can you PM Sareca and ask her what are her thoughts please?



Well, see, but Sareca is texturized - which means I would expect her hair to have a higher protein requirement than either me or AtlantaJJ, since we are both natural. I think folks with chemically treated hair don't have to be QUITE as nervous/on top of insuring they don't over protein their hair as naturals do.


----------



## yodie

AngieB said:


> I got the 2 oz Coat Rebuilder for $9.95 at this site:
> http://www.legacytack.com/p/10822/Eqyss+Mega-Tek+Cell+Rebuilder.html
> 
> I ordered two..shipping was $5


 
Thanks.  Ovation is still more affordable at $56 vs. $60.  I'm gonna have my mom place my next oder to get another 10% off.  I'll make sure I order enough bottles to last me throughout the year.


----------



## AfroKink

yodie said:


> Thanks.  Ovation is still more affordable at $56 vs. $60.  I'm gonna have my mom place my next oder to get another 10% off.  I'll make sure I order enough bottles to last me throughout the year.



*This place has it at $6.59 - $7.79.  Someone posted a link a while back that had it for $5 I think.

Lys*


----------



## yodie

MissAlyssa said:


> *This place has it at $6.59 - $7.79. Someone posted a link a while back that had it for $5 I think.*
> 
> *Lys*


 
Thanks!! This is great.  
I'll keep an eye out for the $5 link.


----------



## eshille

MissAlyssa said:


> *This place has it at $6.59 - $7.79. Someone posted a link a while back that had it for $5 I think.*
> 
> *Lys*


 
If Coat Rebuilder* is* the same product as the cell therapy then this is a fantastic choice...16oz $21.99 /12oz $56.95...yikes...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> This is the Eqyss stuff too - the 'Cloud Nine' rinse? I'm REALLY happy with it.
> I didn't know you were using this...I may have to get my gruby little paws on this one then.
> 
> I purchased the Eqyss Survivor, that's the best non silicon serum in the world. It's goinig to be great on my straight hair do days!! There's no water in it so no reversion issuse....(I didn't see water in the ingredients)
> 
> Urm. I use 1/2 cup of yogurt, 1/2 cup of coconut milk, some molasses, juice from a lime, and thickIt (this food starch to make it thicker) and slap it on my hair. It's VERY protein rich - my hair was CRAZY strong for a day or so, then it got unhappy and started breaking a little, so I had to swoop in with a midweek moisture treatment.
> I have given myself a couple of protein hair cuts since I've been natural. Now I only protein when I use heat to wear my hair straight.
> 
> 
> Well, see, but Sareca is texturized - which means I would expect her hair to have a higher protein requirement than either me or AtlantaJJ, since we are both natural. I think folks with chemically treated hair don't have to be QUITE as nervous/on top of insuring they don't over protein their hair as naturals do.


I'm going have to error on the side of caution here. I've had a henna incident or two in the past also. My hair is just strange about protein. I'm going to do a Sebastain Cellophane this weekend.   My hair loves cellophanes because it's naturally porse..they give my hair a nice protective coating that keeps my moisture balance healthy.


----------



## eshille

MissAlyssa said:


> *This place has it at $6.59 - $7.79. Someone posted a link a while back that had it for $5 I think.*
> 
> *Lys*


 
Thanks for the link....


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm going have to error on the side of caution here. I've had a henna incident or two in the past also. My hair is just strange about protein. I'm going to do a Sebastain Cellophane this weekend.   My hair loves cellophanes because it's naturally porse..they give my hair a nice protective coating that keeps my moisture balance healthy.



 at the protein haircut!!! Yeah, I gave myself a GOOD one when I first started out with henna and got all excited and overvamped about using it.  Was a bad, bad, thing. 

Yeah, I'm definitely leaning on the 'not doing it' side of things. 

*sigh* I'll NEVER have healthy red hair.  *pout*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

eshille said:


> If Coat Rebuilder* is* the same product as the cell therapy then this is a fantastic choice...16oz $21.99 /12oz $56.95...yikes...


I think I read the 2 oz ingredients list is different than the 16 oz list....it's so


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> at the protein haircut!!! Yeah, I gave myself a GOOD one when I first started out with henna and got all excited and overvamped about using it.  Was a bad, bad, thing.
> 
> Yeah, I'm definitely leaning on the 'not doing it' side of things.
> 
> *sigh* I'll NEVER have healthy red hair.  *pout*


awwwww, I'm just a big ole fraddy cat!!!  I could just   myself when I mess up!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Serenity_Peace said:


> FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> I have a Whole Foods right now the street from me. Is it in the produce?
> 
> Thanks again! :blowkiss:


No but anyone who works there could guide you to it. It's freeze dried, so it isn't in the produce section. It's in the section with the international asian foods, down that aisle.  The same section that has Miso soup (in the box, not the kind that's in the refridgerated section! It is not in the refridgerated section as it is freeze dried.  It is on a regular international aisle).  Just tell them you're looking for Nori. If they are confused....which I doubt, tell them you're thinking of making Sushi or putting it in your miso soup. It should be in the same aisle with the boxed miso, and they'll lead you right to it. Hope that helps.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

eshille said:


> If Coat Rebuilder* is* the same product as the cell therapy then this is a fantastic choice...16oz $21.99 /12oz $56.95...yikes...


See if you can ask them what's in the bigger bottle of coat rebuilder. Oddly, I clicked a link and it looked different, even though it looks like the same product as my 2oz container, black and purple container.  Just double check to make sure before purchasing. If it is the same, they both say coat rebuilder, then yipeee!  Good for you.


----------



## eshille

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think I read the 2 oz ingredients list is different than the 16 oz list....it's so


 
I remember reading discussions about that but did not focus too much attention on it *eyes glaze over*

Thx for the reminder to stick with what I've got and quit lookin' around...LOL...

Take Care


----------



## eshille

luckiestdestiny said:


> See if you can ask them what's in the bigger bottle of coat rebuilder. Oddly, I clicked a link and it looked different, even though it looks like the same product as my 2oz container, black and purple container. Just double check to make sure before purchasing. If it is the same, they both say coat rebuilder, then yipeee! Good for you.


 
Good idea, thanks..will do


----------



## Forever in Bloom

I wanted to try the Mega-Tek Coat Rebuilder, so I ordered mine from www.neeps.com for a total of $32.55 ($21.96 + $10.59 shipping - YIKES!) The Creme Rinse is $9.12 but I didn't see that until today


----------



## nycutiepie

I'm posting just to help any relaxed heads with fine hair that are using or contemplating using OCT.  Tomorrow is my 3rd week of using OCT on my scalp ONLY 3 - 5 times a week (it's always on my scalp).  I also use it on wash days on the length of my hair after my DC for 3 minutes ONLY and rinse it out.  I then follow up with my regular quick moisturizing cond and then use it on my scalp only as a leave-in along with my regular leave-in on my length.  I do not use the entire OCT system and use my regular shampoo and conditioner so I am predominantly using OCT on the scalp only.  I have major ng, new gray hairs popping out of nowhere (the gray is supposed to stop eventually per Sareca), NO buildup (even if I only wash 1x per week and use OCT 5x per week) and no protein or over-moisture problem.  My regimen is still the same as far as moisturizing and sealing.  The only problem I have is that my hair is growing too damn fast which I am easily judging by the gray which I did not have before.  HTH.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

okay, someone will need to PM on what to do...when i use mt, i get alot of shedding.  i mixed with castor oil and still, when i use it - shedding!  I want to get growth but not thin hair....what's the prob?  I am very disappointed bcs my hair has thinned out alot in the past couple of years, so i'm trying to save what i've got....but i know it works for growth...i don't want to let it go!!!  What can I do????  

H-E-L-P!sad:

I don't want to keep posting, and i know what you all said about dead hair shedding, but this just don't seem right....seriously, what can i do?


----------



## JustKiya

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> okay, someone will need to PM on what to do...when i use mt, i get alot of shedding.  i mixed with castor oil and still, when i use it - shedding!  I want to get growth but not thin hair....what's the prob?  I am very disappointed bcs my hair has thinned out alot in the past couple of years, so i'm trying to save what i've got....but i know it works for growth...i don't want to let it go!!!  What can I do????
> 
> H-E-L-P!sad:
> 
> I don't want to keep posting, and i know what you all said about dead hair shedding, but this just don't seem right....seriously, what can i do?



I stand by the thought that if it's true shedding - and not breakage caused by excess protein - roll with it, hun, roll with it. I don't know how much more you are getting - and if it's thinned out a lot over the past few years - I don't know if that will make a difference to how your follicles will react. 

I don't know, sis. My thought is to try to stick it through, but it's your head - if it's truly making you uncomfy - stop using it. Maybe try the Cell Therapy, instead?


----------



## Shaley

nycutiepie said:


> I'm posting just to help any relaxed heads with fine hair that are using or contemplating using OCT.  Tomorrow is my 3rd week of using OCT on my scalp ONLY 3 - 5 times a week (it's always on my scalp).  I also use it on wash days on the length of my hair after my DC for 3 minutes ONLY and rinse it out.  I then follow up with my regular quick moisturizing cond and then use it on my scalp only as a leave-in along with my regular leave-in on my length.  I do not use the entire OCT system and use my regular shampoo and conditioner so I am predominantly using OCT on the scalp only.  I have major ng, new gray hairs popping out of nowhere (the gray is supposed to stop eventually per Sareca), NO buildup (even if I only wash 1x per week and use OCT 5x per week) and no protein or over-moisture problem.  My regimen is still the same as far as moisturizing and sealing.  The only problem I have is that my hair is growing too damn fast which I am easily judging by the gray which I did not have before.  HTH.



I am a relaxed head with fine hair I was previously using this on my hair and scalp only once a week -- but I am changing my regimen starting this week to applying several times a week to my scalp ONLY and leaving on my hair for only a few minutes and rinsing out. Hopefully this will work better for my hair.

Thanks for posting...


----------



## SelfStyled

nycutiepie said:


> I'm posting just to help any relaxed heads with fine hair that are using or contemplating using OCT. Tomorrow is my 3rd week of using OCT on my scalp ONLY 3 - 5 times a week (it's always on my scalp). I also use it on wash days on the length of my hair after my DC for 3 minutes ONLY and rinse it out. I then follow up with my regular quick moisturizing cond and then use it on my scalp only as a leave-in along with my regular leave-in on my length. I do not use the entire OCT system and use my regular shampoo and conditioner so I am predominantly using OCT on the scalp only. I have major ng, new gray hairs popping out of nowhere (the gray is supposed to stop eventually per Sareca), NO buildup (even if I only wash 1x per week and use OCT 5x per week) and no protein or over-moisture problem. My regimen is still the same as far as moisturizing and sealing. The only problem I have is that my hair is growing too damn fast which I am easily judging by the gray which I did not have before. HTH.


 
Thank you so much review, that was extremely helpful . I too have fine hair and  I have been trying to hold out and not get caught up, but  I am going to order the OCT.  I just think the Megatek- which sounds awesome, just might be too much protein for my hair. I am so happy to hear about your good results.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> No but anyone who works there could guide you to it. It's freeze dried, so it isn't in the produce section. It's in the section with the international asian foods, down that aisle. The same section that has Miso soup (in the box, not the kind that's in the refridgerated section! It is not in the refridgerated section as it is freeze dried. It is on a regular international aisle). Just tell them you're looking for Nori. If they are confused....which I doubt, tell them you're thinking of making Sushi or putting it in your miso soup. It should be in the same aisle with the boxed miso, and they'll lead you right to it. Hope that helps.


Thank you for this tip, I want to amp up my diet!!! This is a great idea!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> okay, someone will need to PM on what to do...when i use mt, i get alot of shedding. i mixed with castor oil and still, when i use it - shedding! I want to get growth but not thin hair....what's the prob? I am very disappointed bcs my hair has thinned out alot in the past couple of years, so i'm trying to save what i've got....but i know it works for growth...i don't want to let it go!!! What can I do????
> 
> H-E-L-P!sad:
> 
> I don't want to keep posting, and i know what you all said about dead hair shedding, but this just don't seem right....seriously, what can i do?


 
You could do what I did, I got a small color applicator bottle, I think it holds about 6 ozs I filled it up with the MT to about 2/3 full, then I added squirts of jojoba oil, vitamin e oil, and castor oil mixture and a little Apogee leave in conditoner to dilute it a little bit.  I shake it up and us it on my scalp only. I am thinking of adding a drop or two of rosemary extract.  I think the MT is very concentraed.

The shedding could be a good sign because the follicles could be resetting their life cycle by shedding the older hair making room for the new hair about to come in.  

Can you tell us anything else you are doing with your hair, shampoo? Relaxers? Other conditioners?  How's your moisture?


----------



## youwillrise

welllllp

 i just laid down $65.88 for oct . 


 eeeeeeeeeep.

 might as well join the challenge.

 i'll let you know when i receive it


----------



## EbonyEyes

tt8 - Could you please add my name to the challenge list?

I mentioned some posts earlier that I will be using Mega-Tek.

Thanks sweetie!


----------



## cieramichele

Ew it feels like something it crawling in my hair!
I had to check it.

YES!


----------



## nycutiepie

SelfStyled and Chardai - you are both very welcome........the key is to try to keep it predominantly on the scalp and not load it on the length of the hair.  Your hair will thicken up with this stuff....mine did in less than 3 weeks.  Good Luck!


----------



## eshille

nycutiepie said:


> SelfStyled and Chardai - you are both very welcome........the key is to try to keep it predominantly on the scalp and not load it on the length of the hair. Your hair will thicken up with this stuff....mine did in less than 3 weeks. Good Luck!


 
I also wanna chime in and say thank you for the tips. I am concerned about the chems in the poo and condish and reluctant to switch from
my natural products...*but* I did order the system. Nothing I have tried in the natural area has delivered silky hair as the other ladies 
have experienced using the OCT pack and that's something I want to live and enjoy.. 

Question: I'm assuming the thickness you've experienced is primarily at the root area with no strand thickness yet, is that right?

TIA


----------



## nycutiepie

eshille said:


> Question: I'm assuming the thickness you've experienced is primarily at the root area with no strand thickness yet, is that right?
> 
> TIA


 You're welcome too .  Nope, everything is thick.  Actually, the roots are thicker because of the ng but the entire strand is "heavier".  That's really the best way I can describe it.  My hair is "heavier" if that makes sense.


----------



## eshille

nycutiepie said:


> You're welcome too . Nope, everything is thick. Actually, the roots are thicker because of the ng but the entire strand is "heavier". That's really the best way I can describe it. My hair is "heavier" if that makes sense.


 
Makes sense and I understand exactly what you mean about heaviness. I've always kept my hair around ear lobe/above shoulder no layers or shorter 
because of heaviness. Whenever I cut my hair it's always like a weight has been lifted.

Maybe I need to get a neck brace with this stuff ....

Thanks for the feedback, I know what to expect 

Take Care


----------



## AngieB

Ladies...while I can't attest to any new growth (it's only been 5 days), I am here to tell you my hair feels absolutely wonderful!!! I used it on Saturday, Monday and again today..the whole system...and I love it....I wore my hair down to work today (haven't done that in at least six months) and folks were looking at me...like damn...she actually got hair....
It's not where it I want it to be..I've got about another inch or so to get to APL but I am loving this stuff...


----------



## LittleGirlBlue

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG????

I jumped on the bandwagon earlier, and May 3rd will make 2 months of me using OCT faithfully every night.  

Each night I co-wash,then apply OCT like hair grease directly to my scalp and let my hair air-dry overnight.  After one month I didn't notice anything, but I figured it was just too soon. 

In the two months I've been using it I haven't had any tingling.  Most importantly, I've only had about 1" of newgrowth, which is about on par with my growth prior to starting OCT.  The only change is increased shedding, which so far has not resulted in accelerated growth at all.  
I keep reading posts with ladies getting newgrowth coming out of their heads like wildfire in just a matter of days, and I'm getting more and more mad each time I pull out that bottle!  For as much money as that stuff cost, I should see something by now, right????????


----------



## LaNecia

I said I wasn't gonna do it....but I'mma gonna.

Put me on the Challenge list as well. I'm in from 4/29/08 through 07/29/08.

Of course, I'm using the same Gallon of Mega-Tek I've had for a while (will have to replace next week as it's finally been depleted (R.I.P). Been neglecting my hair something terribly and ALL of my wonderful progress (henna treatments, growth, stretching successfully, textlaxing... All gone.) I had my hair braided under my wig while preparing for my competition and when I took my hair down it was seemingly ok, a bit dry but ok. Detangled and put conditioner in it to moisturize it....after a few days (ok, a week) of not being able to detangle the matted hair (envision dreds here) no matter how much conditioner, detangler or anything else I could find in my hair supply arsenal. It's weird, it's like my hair fused or melted together into this huge glob of solid stuff. I finally opted to cut it off and start over.

Hair is now about 2" long (unrelaxed). Here's the starting madness.
 I'm not distressed, Mega-Tek (and henna) has served me well over the years and I know it'll grow back quickly! Eventually I will texlax again but that's at least 6 months down the road.

Application technique: Scalp via applicator bottle.
Frequency: Daily, deep conditioning once a week.

HHG Ladies!

I love a challenge but this is ridiculous. 

Vixx


----------



## lady_brown

COUNT ME IN!!!

I just ordered the OCT so I'm patiently awaiting the products via the mail.
I am aim for strenghth and growth...I have been experiencing a lot of shedding and damage.  So I figure I will lay off of the braids while using this and wig it...How do I do a seal?  Is it just the application of the castor oil to the ends that seals the hair.  Please help, I'm new at this...


----------



## adf23

I received my order of Megatek yesterday (Wed), so I am officially in as well


----------



## yodie

Sorry that happened, but you're right.  It will definitely grow back quickly!! 





VWVixxen said:


> I said I wasn't gonna do it....but I'mma gonna.
> 
> Put me on the Challenge list as well. I'm in from 4/29/08 through 07/29/08.
> 
> Of course, I'm using the same Gallon of Mega-Tek I've had for a while (will have to replace next week as it's finally been depleted (R.I.P). Been neglecting my hair something terribly and ALL of my wonderful progress (henna treatments, growth, stretching successfully, textlaxing... All gone.) I had my hair braided under my wig while preparing for my competition and when I took my hair down it was seemingly ok, a bit dry but ok. Detangled and put conditioner in it to moisturize it....after a few days (ok, a week) of not being able to detangle the matted hair (envision dreds here) no matter how much conditioner, detangler or anything else I could find in my hair supply arsenal. It's weird, it's like my hair fused or melted together into this huge glob of solid stuff. I finally opted to cut it off and start over.
> 
> Hair is now about 2" long (unrelaxed). Here's the starting madness.
> I'm not distressed, Mega-Tek (and henna) has served me well over the years and I know it'll grow back quickly! Eventually I will texlax again but that's at least 6 months down the road.
> 
> Application technique: Scalp via applicator bottle.
> Frequency: Daily, deep conditioning once a week.
> 
> HHG Ladies!
> 
> I love a challenge but this is ridiculous.
> 
> Vixx


----------



## yodie

Today marks 2 full weeks that I've been using OVT. Time sure has gone by quickly!

Just washed tonight and my hair is noticeably *thicker!!* I could tell before I even washed it.  

I lost almost no hair while washing.  I saw about 3 strands. That was kind of amazing to me.  

I'm transitioning back to natural and even my relaxed hair is now strong.  

I'll check for length in another two weeks.  Just braiding and wearing my wig right now.  

I apply to CT my scalp daily and only on the length of my hair during wash days. (Didn't apply to length tonight)

Can't wait to see how my hair looks in another six months.


----------



## belleama

OMG!! Finally finished reading this entire thread. All 173 pages of it. 

I just have to say ya'll are EVIL!!! You know this stupid thing grew 22 pages between the time I started reading on Monday until now? 

Anyway, I'm in. I ordered OCT on Monday. It should be here on Friday according to FedEx. I plan to order the gallon of MT as soon as the feds stimulate me, in like a month. 

So 40 something pages ago there was some mention about a possible discount from neeps.com. Are we any closer to that? What about Ovation? 

Also shouldn't there be another chapter to the tele novella by now? 

Now I'm off to find Sereca and DSD's OCT/MT threads. Are there anymore I should hunt down?


----------



## hothair

I've been using MT for about a 5 days now, first thing I noticed- HUGE reduction in shed/ little broken hairs, I co-wash daily and usually about 8 or so shed hairs (daily) and when I re-do my box braids I get quite a few shed and broken hairs. Last night nada, I redid my braids and got like 3 strands and NO broken hairs, what's amazing me more is that I coloured on Sunday Haven't noticed any drastic growth yet but will definitely finish the bottles I ordered


----------



## sweetgal

Hello, 

add me to the challenge-I just started OCT and I took start pics, will post once I learn how too!


----------



## Cassandra1975

hothair said:


> *I've been using MT for about a 5 days now, first thing I noticed- HUGE reduction in shed/ little broken hairs*, I co-wash daily and usually about 8 or so shed hairs (daily) and when I re-do my box braids I get quite a few shed and broken hairs. Last night nada, I redid my braids and got like 3 strands and NO broken hairs, what's amazing me more is that I coloured on Sunday Haven't noticed any drastic growth yet but will definitely finish the bottles I ordered


I have noticed this as well! Although I don't co-wash every day, my hair is manipulated pretty much every day.  As much as I'm handling it, I don't see as many little broken hairs.  I have Hand In Fro disease, and used to be every time I touched my hair, I'd get little broken hairs.  I just put my hands in it to fluff it up, and I got a couple of shed hairs, that's it! I can't wait to see where I am at the end of July.


----------



## LaNecia

yodie said:


> Sorry that happened, but you're right.  It will definitely grow back quickly!!



Thanks girlie!


----------



## jrae

nycutiepie said:


> You're welcome too .  Nope, everything is thick.  Actually, the roots are thicker because of the ng but the entire strand is "heavier".  That's really the best way I can describe it.  My hair is "heavier" if that makes sense.


Yes, "heavier" hair! ..which also gives me better "hang" and body.  Love it!


LittleGirlBlue said:


> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG????
> …
> 
> In the two months I've been using it I haven't had any tingling.  Most importantly, I've only had about 1" of new growth, which is about on par with my growth prior to starting OCT.  The only change is increased shedding, which so far has not resulted in accelerated growth at all.
> I keep reading posts with ladies getting new growth coming out of their heads like wildfire in just a matter of days, and I'm getting more and more mad each time I pull out that bottle!  For as much money as that stuff cost, I should see something by now, right????????



I wouldn’t worry about the lack of tingling.  I experienced it a lot in the beginning, but now nothing. Are you seeing any change in thickness?  There are different types of hair changes ladies are experiencing, not just growth.  I got a spurt of growth in the beginning and lot of tingling.  Now, very little tingling, no more remarkable growth, but seems like I’m getting new sprouts and thickness now, and not such a drastic increase in length.


VWVixxen said:


> I said I wasn't gonna do it....but I'mma gonna.
> 
> Put me on the Challenge list as well. I'm in from 4/29/08 through 07/29/08.
> 
> I love a challenge but this is ridiculous.
> 
> Vixx


Welcome VW!  So sorry to hear this happened to you, but you’ll be okay.  Many congrats on your win, by the way!  You look great!


----------



## january noir

nycutiepie said:


> You're welcome too . Nope, everything is thick. Actually, the roots are thicker because of the ng but *the entire strand is "heavier". That's really the best way I can describe it. My hair is "heavier" if that makes sense*.


 
Yes!  That is the best way to describe it.  My hair is definitely heavier and for me that is a Godsend!


----------



## Foxglove

My MT came yesterday so I'm in the challenge. I don't have starting pics but I had braids put in on monday so I'll use those to measure NG


----------



## sweetgal

january noir said:


> Yes! That is the best way to describe it. My hair is definitely heavier and for me that is a Godsend!


 

My hair is much havier too and it has stayed like this for 2 days now.

I'm texlaxed the roots are utra thick and my has less shrinkage, ther is still some broken hairs but my hair is much stronger.

I'm going to use it again tonigh, I'm still kinda confused on how to use the cell therapy though


----------



## jrae

sweetgal said:


> My hair is much havier too and it has stayed like this for 2 days now.
> 
> I'm texlaxed the roots are utra thick and my has less shrinkage, ther is still some broken hairs but my hair is much stronger.
> 
> I'm going to use it again tonight, *I'm still kinda confused on how to use the cell therapy though*



On wash days:  shampoo, CT on the hair for few minutes and I massage it into the scalp, rinse and then creme rinse.

On non-wash days:  I spritz my scalp with water and then apply CT like you would if you were "greasing" your scalp except not too much.  The water will help spread it.  (I use CT straight)


----------



## yodie

VWVixxen said:


> Thanks girlie!


 
You're welcome!!
We're both in Southern Cali... I'll be sending you OVT/MT vibes as I'm out and about.  

Grow Hair Grow


----------



## january noir

sweetgal said:


> My hair is much havier too and it has stayed like this for 2 days now.
> 
> I'm texlaxed the roots are utra thick and my has less shrinkage, ther is still some broken hairs but my hair is much stronger.
> 
> I'm going to use it again tonigh, *I'm still kinda confused on how to use the cell therapy though*


 
I use the Cell Therapy this way (daily); perhaps you would like to use it this way too: _(you can do "treatments" with Cell Therapy by leaving it on the hair for 1-2 hours or overnight)._

After shampooing or just rinsing the hair with water (I recommend the _*Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo*_ for maximum benefit), apply a dollop of _*Ovation Cell Therapy*_ to scalp and length of hair (root to tip!) and leave on for 5-15 minutes,
Rinse *Ovation Cell Therapy* and apply _*Ovation Creme Rinse*_; work it through for about 5 minutes and then rinse.  The makers of Ovation claim you do not need to appy additonal leave-ins after using the *Ovation Creme Rinse*, but that is up to you.  I don't.
Proceed with your usual styling method.  This means moisturize and seal or protect, then blow dry or flat iron, rollerset, etc.


----------



## isisalisa

Hi all,   I would like to join also I need something to thicken my hair as well as growth I ordered the ovation cell therapy. I think I will go back and order the shampoo and creme rinse to see if it stops the shedding and breakage. I need so results by July 10 for family reunion. Wish me luck. Thanks in advance for letting me in.


----------



## eshille

january noir said:


> .
> Proceed with your usual styling method.* This means moisturize and seal or protect, then blow dry or flat iron, rollerset, etc.*


 
Hi January...

Got a question for you about the bolded sentence.....cieramichele had a thought which kinda made sense to me, however I _ain't_ been dealing 
with these chems and I just don't know. Her statement was to the effect, if cones are used in the Ovation creme rinse and cones seal in 
moisture, is there really a need to seal again?

My stuffium arrives today and I'm planning to start with the products tomorrow, hopefully this heavier hair syndrome won't be too much
weight for me to carry around....

TIA


----------



## sweetgal

jrae said:


> On wash days: shampoo, CT on the hair for few minutes and I massage it into the scalp, rinse and then creme rinse.
> 
> On non-wash days: I spritz my scalp with water and then apply CT like you would if you were "greasing" your scalp except not too much. The water will help spread it. (I use CT straight)


 
Thanks sweetie, 

would you ever leave the CT on longer (like 1-2 hours)?  for long absorption


----------



## JustKiya

LittleGirlBlue said:


> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG????
> 
> I jumped on the bandwagon earlier, and May 3rd will make 2 months of me using OCT faithfully every night.
> 
> Each night I co-wash,then apply OCT like hair grease directly to my scalp and let my hair air-dry overnight.  After one month I didn't notice anything, but I figured it was just too soon.
> 
> In the two months I've been using it I haven't had any tingling.  Most importantly, I've only had about 1" of newgrowth, which is about on par with my growth prior to starting OCT.  The only change is increased shedding, which so far has not resulted in accelerated growth at all.
> I keep reading posts with ladies getting newgrowth coming out of their heads like wildfire in just a matter of days, and I'm getting more and more mad each time I pull out that bottle!  For as much money as that stuff cost, I should see something by now, right????????



Hrrrm, interesting. Yeah, I would think that you for sure should see SOME sort of changes/growth/something by now! Are you noticing any changes? Thicker hair? Less Breakage? It's interesting that you are still shedding, though...... That is very interesting.  I was hoping this was the first growth aid that would really work for EVERYONE......

The only thing I can think of suggesting is sticking it out for another 30 days to do a full 90 days, and see if anything happens, then. If not......  I dunno, sis.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

AtlantaJJ said:


> You could do what I did, I got a small color applicator bottle, I think it holds about 6 ozs I filled it up with the MT to about 2/3 full, then I added squirts of jojoba oil, vitamin e oil, and castor oil mixture and a little Apogee leave in conditoner to dilute it a little bit. I shake it up and us it on my scalp only. I am thinking of adding a drop or two of rosemary extract. I think the MT is very concentraed.
> 
> The shedding could be a good sign because the follicles could be resetting their life cycle by shedding the older hair making room for the new hair about to come in.
> 
> Can you tell us anything else you are doing with your hair, shampoo? Relaxers? Other conditioners? How's your moisture?


 

My regimen is still in production...however, (kinda long so ....)

I am carameling my hair 1 x month (3rd treatment this week...my hair luvs this stuff)  I am transitioning...last relaxer January 2008.  great success with transitioning so far...

I have been using garlic poo/con by Nutrine once per week.  I prepoo with garlic oil and Aloe Vera Cholesterol deep condition w-cap for at lst 4 hours...I co-wash after with Suave Humectant to add moisture.  I rollerset with Salerm 21 and will hit my roots with flat iron.  For maintenance, I wrap a couple nites, then pull it all back in a pony.  I've been using Pantene daily moisture and coconut oil for maintenace.  I don't really comb thru after i pull my hair into a pony, i just add moisture/oil until the next wash.  I apply mt on nightly basis.  I had a brainstorm that this was keeping my hair shedding and switched to MN/Sulfur 8 mix.  But then, I wanted to comeback to mt....but, i must admit, the week I was off of it I had NO daily shedding; NO shedding during my wash...so i considered dropping it..then i decided to add castor oil to mt, but shedding returned...

I did the bc in January, my hair was bsl, now it is apl.  I had cut off approx 6 inches, it was pretty thin and my *former* stylist (can we say clue-_less) _was not great at detangling, she kept ripping my hair out of my head...notice the emphasis...i'm healed of alopecia which came about mostly due to relaxers.  My goal is waist length, the longest i've been is bsl...my hair is 4a/4b with some wave, curl (and kink) to it.  Pretty easy to manage.

Okay, I await your advice.....


----------



## Flavia

When will the breakage end!  Its been 2 weeks.  I use MT on the length of my hair daily as a leave in, and OCT on my scalp.  I wash every other day with OCT and DC with humectress or an ORS pack.  Am I doing something wrong? My hair is breaking more than normal.  On a positive note my hair is a lot thicker, but this breakage is scary.


----------



## cieramichele

To the shedding, out with the OLD in with the NEW!


----------



## JustKiya

flavia said:


> When will the breakage end!  Its been 2 weeks.  I use MT on the length of my hair daily as a leave in, and OCT on my scalp.  I wash every other day with OCT and DC with humectress or an ORS pack.  Am I doing something wrong? My hair is breaking more than normal.  On a positive note my hair is a lot thicker, but this breakage is scary.



YOUCH! I don't think that using MT DAILY on your hair as a leave-in is a good idea, at all.  It's a strong protein, and if you are seeing breakage, I would guess that you are dealing with a protein overload. 

I'd suggest stopping using the MT on your length, esp. daily, and giving yourself a couple of good moisturizing DC's..... 

If you want to use MT on your length, I'd suggest maybe once or twice weekly - and that's assuming you are relaxed......


----------



## january noir

flavia said:


> When will the breakage end! Its been 2 weeks. I use MT on the length of my hair daily as a leave in, and OCT on my scalp. I wash every other day with OCT and DC with humectress or an ORS pack. Am I doing something wrong? My hair is breaking more than normal. On a positive note my hair is a lot thicker, but this breakage is scary.


 
I would suggest not using the Mega-Tek on the length of your hair, just do the scalp.  

I am in the challenge usng the Ovation System, but I purchased the Mega-Tek Rebuilder & Premier Creme Rinse to compare. 

To me, the Mega-Tek makes the hair stronger, but more drying unlike the Ovation Cell Therapy. 

I prefer the Ovation System because it is a balanced system (all products work in harmony) and I do not experience iany tching or breakage, just thicker, stronger, smoother, heavier, shinier hair!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Just thinking, 

thank you to all the sistas who offer their opinions, insight and expertise, thank you, thank you, thank you...it is so hard to get this same type of insight even from professionals!  The average person just isn't knowledgeable enough...I cherish you all and this forum...sometimes you can feel so alone when going through hair challenges, you know?

I want to give you all a big  (hug)

God's blessings to ya, one and all!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

january noir said:


> I would suggest not using the Mega-Tek on the length of your hair, just do the scalp.
> 
> I am in the challenge usng the Ovation System, but I purchased the Mega-Tek Rebuilder & Premier Creme Rinse to compare.
> 
> To me, the Mega-Tek makes the hair stronger, but more drying unlike the Ovation Cell Therapy.
> 
> I prefer the Ovation System because it is a balanced system (all products work in harmony) and I do not experience iany tching or breakage, just thicker, stronger, smoother, heavier, shinier hair!


 

January, have you not experienced any type of shedding...I may have to take my sista's advice and use the oct....but the money, the money....ca ching....(i'm online now...)


----------



## january noir

eshille said:


> Hi January...
> 
> Got a question for you about the bolded sentence.....cieramichele had a thought which kinda made sense to me, however I _ain't_ been dealing
> with these chems and I just don't know. Her statement was to the effect, if cones are used in the Ovation creme rinse and cones seal in
> moisture, is there really a need to seal again?
> 
> My stuffium arrives today and I'm planning to start with the products tomorrow, hopefully this heavier hair syndrome won't be too much
> weight for me to carry around....
> 
> TIA


 
Hey Eshille!   I still moisturize and seal my hair if I am wearing a protective style (I use _Elasta QP_ _Mango Butter_ and _Jane Carter's Nourish & Shine_ or _JBCO)._  If I am wearing my hair out for the day (like today), I only use my heat protectorant for flat ironing.

Listen to your hair.  I recommend erring on the side of caution and moisturize and seal as needed.  Skipping that step every now and then shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## eshille

january noir said:


> Hey Eshille! I still moisturize and seal my hair if I am wearing a protective style (I use _Elasta QP_ _Mango Butter_ and _Jane Carter's Nourish & Shine_ or _JBCO)._ If I am wearing my hair out for the day (like today), I only use my heat protectorant for flat ironing.
> 
> Listen to your hair. I recommend erring on the side of caution and moisturize and seal as needed. Skipping that step every now and then shouldn't make a difference.


 
Thanks, January.


----------



## Cholet112

Hey Ladies! So I have finally read through the ENTIRE THREAD!!!!!!! wheeeewwwww....and I have decided to join you guys on the bandwagon. Im ordering my products tomorrow so I should be on the challeneg May-August. I will post my starting pics Saturday.

BTW: I henna my hair monthly and this weekend is my henna day so I will have a great starting point because I have a few grays in the front of my hair that will be my judge.


----------



## january noir

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> January, have you not experienced any type of shedding...I may have to take my sista's advice and use the oct....but the money, the money....ca ching....(i'm online now...)


 
No shedding whatsoever (knock on wood!).  I have been using the "System" since mid-March.


----------



## belleama

flavia said:


> When will the breakage end! Its been 2 weeks. I use MT on the length of my hair daily as a leave in, and OCT on my scalp. I wash every other day with OCT and DC with humectress or an ORS pack. Am I doing something wrong? My hair is breaking more than normal. On a positive note my hair is a lot thicker, but this breakage is scary.


 
I haven't started using the product yet but after reading the entire thread I'd say that you should stop using MT as a leave in and substitute it with a moisturising leave in. If you would like to keep the product on your scalp 24/7 I'd suggest only applying it to the scalp using an application bottle to distribute on to the scalp and keep it off the hair. Also many ladies using the MT line are adding oils like castor or grapeseed to combat dryness. 

You may wish to start using the MT as a regular wash out conditioner following the directions on the bottle as well. Since you are putting OCT on your scalp you probably don't need to add any MT at all but if you still want to I'd do the shampoo. Put in the MT let it sit for 5 mins or less then wash out and proceed to the conditioning stage. That way your entire length gets the benefits that I assume you are looking for.

Unlike OCT, MT seems to be more protien based, though they are both protien conditioners. The MT leaves out alot of the feel good stuff so you will want to add some of that stuff back in to prevent protien overload and the breakage you seem to be experiencing.

I just want to reiterate here that I have not actually used the products yet. I am still waiting for my OCT to arrive on Friday (tomorrow) but I did just read the thread from beginning to end starting monday finishing in the wee hours of today, thursday. I am sure some more experienced ladies will stop by with their own experienced based advice. In the meantime Good Luck!


----------



## cieramichele

january noir said:


> No shedding whatsoever (knock on wood!). I have been using the "System" since mid-March.


 
When will you post progress shots?


----------



## AfroKink

LittleGirlBlue said:


> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG????
> 
> I jumped on the bandwagon earlier, and May 3rd will make 2 months of me using OCT faithfully every night.
> 
> Each night I co-wash,then apply OCT like hair grease directly to my scalp and let my hair air-dry overnight.  After one month I didn't notice anything, but I figured it was just too soon.
> 
> In the two months I've been using it I haven't had any tingling.  Most importantly, I've only had about 1" of newgrowth, which is about on par with my growth prior to starting OCT.  The only change is increased shedding, which so far has not resulted in accelerated growth at all.
> I keep reading posts with ladies getting newgrowth coming out of their heads like wildfire in just a matter of days, and I'm getting more and more mad each time I pull out that bottle!  For as much money as that stuff cost, I should see something by now, right????????



*Judging from your pic you're natural?  How are you measuring new growth?

Lys*


----------



## Shimmie

Cholet112 said:


> Hey Ladies! So I have finally read through the ENTIRE THREAD!!!!!!! wheeeewwwww....and I have decided to join you guys on the bandwagon. Im ordering my products tomorrow so I should be on the challeneg May-August. I will post my starting pics Saturday.
> 
> BTW: I henna my hair monthly and this weekend is my henna day so I will have a great starting point because I have a few grays in the front of my hair that will be my judge.


 Cholet...     This is worth it!  I have no regrets.  I've cut my hair (ends) twice since February and you'd never know it.  It grows back just that quickly.  

Happy Hair Growth to you... .

_________________________

Gee this Ovation/Mega Tek thread has grown.......... this is post #1756; I have to keep up.


----------



## Flavia

Thanks January, Kiya, and Bellema.  I think I will just purchase the rest of the Ovation system and use only that line.


----------



## Shimmie

tt8 said:


> :birthday2 *SHIMMIE!!!!!*



Oh my.....I missed this message... 

Thank you so much to both you *tt8* and to *JustKiya* God bless you.  Sorry for responding so late.  

To both of you with all of my heart......... :blowkiss:

This is a *HUGE Thread*...(over 1756 posts / over 94,000 views).  I'm trying to catch up.   

I need to pull out of the President Obama forum for a while...........but noooooo, that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## Cholet112

Thanks Shimmie! I relaxed in March and it put me at full BSL so Im really excited about this product. You couldnt tell me nothing when I walked out the salon you couldnt tell me nothing!!! Im hoping that for my 2 year anniversary in OCT I will be MBL.


Shimmie said:


> Cholet...  This is worth it! I have no regrets. I've cut my hair (ends) twice since February and you'd never know it. It grows back just that quickly.
> 
> Happy Hair Growth to you... .
> 
> _________________________
> 
> Gee this Ovation/Mega Tek thread has grown.......... this is post #1756; I have to keep up.


----------



## Shimmie

Cholet112 said:


> Thanks Shimmie! I relaxed in March and it put me at full BSL so Im really excited about this product.
> 
> *You couldnt* *tell me nothing when I walked out the salon you couldnt tell me nothing!!!*
> 
> Im hoping that for my 2 year anniversary in OCT I will be MBL.


 
 @ the bolded --- _Couldn't tell you nothing._  -- I hear you, Cholet   

Girl, just wait, before your 2nd year _*"Hairanniversary*_", NOBODY will be able to tell you Nuthin'...


----------



## Jazala

I'm not one for challenges so you don't have to add me to the list but I wanted to report that I bought the OCT starter pack. Just letting you guys know in case anyone is tracking how many members are buying this stuff.  The more we have, the better chance of getting a LHCF special discount. 

My package just arrived yesterday and I'm not exactly sure how I should incorporate these products into my routine.  

Does any one use the cell therapy in place of a weekly DC?

or

Will I need moisturizing DC after using the cell therapy?  (I'm relaxed and tend to dry out easily with proteins.)


Thans guys and I'm not sure if I want to give Sareca a big hug or beat her up :hardslap:for starting all this mess lol


----------



## JustKiya

Jazala said:


> I'm not one for challenges so you don't have to add me to the list but I wanted to report that I bought the OCT starter pack. Just letting you guys know in case anyone is tracking how many members are buying this stuff.  The more we have, the better chance of getting a LHCF special discount.
> 
> My package just arrived yesterday and I'm exactly sure how I should incorporate these products into my routine.
> 
> Does any one use the cell therapy in place of a weekly DC?
> 
> or
> *
> Will I need moisturizing DC after using the cell therapy?  (I'm relaxed and tend to dry out easily with proteins.)*
> 
> 
> Thans guys and I'm not sure if I want to give Sareca a big hug or beat her up :hardslap:for starting all this mess lol



I think if you use it on your scalp only, you'll be fine sticking to your 'normal' routine. If you are going to use it on your length, I think that always using the included Cream Rinse afterwards, should keep your hair happy.


----------



## sareca

cieramichele said:


> To the shedding, out with the OLD in with the NEW!



Here, here! :alcoholic


----------



## january noir

cieramichele said:


> When will you post progress shots?


 
I keep trying to get to it, but every time I do I find my camera batteries are dead!  

I need to soon though for this challenge.  But here is a description 
(I know, worthless without pics)


My hair was cut on 2/2/08 from barely *armpit length* (in the back) to *collar-bone length* (major damage to my ends).
I started using the Ovation System mid-March, 7 weeks post-relaxer.
I am now *shoulder-length;* my hair used be really fly-a-way and thin, but now, it's thickened up and it's heavier and it swangs!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belleama said:


> OMG!! Finally finished reading this entire thread. All 173 pages of it.
> 
> I just have to say ya'll are EVIL!!! You know this stupid thing grew 22 pages between the time I started reading on Monday until now?
> 
> Anyway, I'm in. I ordered OCT on Monday. It should be here on Friday according to FedEx. I plan to order the gallon of MT as soon as the feds stimulate me, in like a month.
> 
> So 40 something pages ago there was some mention about a possible discount from neeps.com. Are we any closer to that? What about Ovation?
> 
> Also shouldn't there be another chapter to the tele novella by now?
> 
> Now I'm off to find Sereca and DSD's OCT/MT threads. Are there anymore I should hunt down?


Ovation website has a discount. When you check out they asked where you heard about it and give you a ten percent discount.


----------



## belleama

luckiestdestiny said:


> Ovation website has a discount. When you check out they asked where you heard about it and give you a ten percent discount.


 
That discount is there for anyone who is a first time buyer. Around page 100 or so there was a post about giving feedback to them and letting them know we heard about them through LHCF because they were working on a new discount just for LHCF. I'm guessing it would be more than the 10% they are offering to the general public.

ETA: Its post number 1119

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4326017&postcount=1119


----------



## starfish

I jumped on the bandwagon too! My OCT came yesterday.

I workout everyday and sweat in my hair (it's wet after my workout) so I co-wash 6 days a week and put my hair up into a wet bun. I wash about 2-3x/week with an organic shampoo from Aubrey Organics or Lush.

This morning I put the OCT throughout my hair, and with an applicator bottle put a 3:1 mixture of OCT and emu oil directly on my scalp.  

Since my relaxed hair doesn't like too much protein and I'll be using OCT daily, but I'm just going to continue to put it on my scalp 6 days a week, and maybe on my hair a couple of days a week.  We'll see. If my hair starts getting too dry I'll use it on my scalp only. I DC with heat once a week.

I'm on a serious acne medication and my scalp is dry and flaking, and I don't want my hair to thin or shed during the next 5 months.

I'm so excited!


----------



## Cassandra1975

Jazala said:


> Thans guys and I'm not sure if I want to give Sareca a big hug or beat her up :hardslap:for starting all this mess lol


OFF TOPIC: 

I am at my desk at work just watching that green emoticon slap the shyt out of the yellow emoticon.  I mean he wound back and everything...


----------



## PittiPat

Cassandra1975 said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> I am at my desk at work just watching that green emoticon slap the shyt out of the yellow emoticon. I mean he wound back and everything...


 
 The yellow one shook it off though; he’s gangsta!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

flavia said:


> When will the breakage end! Its been 2 weeks. I use MT on the length of my hair daily as a leave in, and OCT on my scalp. I wash every other day with OCT and DC with humectress or an ORS pack. Am I doing something wrong? My hair is breaking more than normal. On a positive note my hair is a lot thicker, but this breakage is scary.


mahabringaraj oil.  myfasthairgrowth.com  I don't work for them, but it works. I don't care if it's shedding or breaking, it helps it to stop. It helped me and I know it will help anyone.


----------



## SelfStyled

luckiestdestiny said:


> mahabringaraj oil. myfasthairgrowth.com I don't work for them, but it works. I don't care if it's shedding or breaking, it helps it to stop. It helped me and I know it will help anyone.


I just ordered this oil, as well as the ovation starter system- yahooey. 

How did you apply the oil? Only to the scalp or to the lenghts of your hair? TIA!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SelfStyled said:


> I just ordered this oil, as well as the ovation starter system- yahooey.
> 
> How did you apply the oil? Only to the scalp or to the lenghts of your hair? TIA!


Just to scalp most days I rub it in ( a couple of days I really take time to massage it in like for five minutes or so), and then when I prepoo, to the scalp and whole length, plus my other prepoo oils.


----------



## Lebiya

Ok so I just got my OCT system!! 

…Now I’d just like to know how everyone is using it…

Are you guys washing out the crème rinse OR leaving it on before or after applying the cell therapy?

And are ya’ll using the cell therapy as a leave in AND applying it only to the scalp *OR* the hair AND scalp?


----------



## Lebiya

january noir said:


> I keep trying to get to it, but every time I do I find my camera batteries are dead!
> 
> I need to soon though for this challenge. But here is a description
> (I know, worthless without pics)
> 
> 
> My hair was cut on 2/2/08 from barely *armpit length* (in the back) to *collar-bone length* (major damage to my ends).
> I started using the Ovation System mid-March, 7 weeks post-relaxer.
> I am now *shoulder-length;* my hair used be really fly-a-way and thin, but now, it's thickened up and it's heavier and it swangs!


 

...Can you PLEASE tell me exactly how your using your OCT system-


----------



## iasade

OK! Im in and just placed my order!  Happy Growing!


----------



## iasade

OK! Im in and just placed my order!  Happy Growing!


----------



## Lebiya

Ok for those who have purchased the OCT system….


..have you ever tried leaving either crème rinse OR the cell therapy IN *OR* both? 

I know your suppose to wash them out but this thing isn’t CHEAP and I feel like Im wasting them ....

…Please tell me How you use your system? what is your regime?


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

I finally got my mega-tek  it took two weeks to arrive!  It smells soo good. i cant wait to get started. im going to order my next bottle asap so I'm never out just in case they want to take forever again. I want to order that 2oz pet rebuilder too.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

Lebiya said:


> Ok for those who have purchased the OCT system….
> 
> 
> ..have you ever tried leaving either crème rinse OR the cell therapy IN *OR* both?
> 
> I know your suppose to wash them out but this thing isn’t CHEAP and I feel like Im wasting them ....
> 
> …Please tell me How you use your system? what is your regime?


 

I know there are hundreds of pages to go through and it can be discouraging....but the answers to your questions are in the thread.  

There is also another thread somewhere that is all about OCT routines.  If the search engine is working I'm sure you will be able to find it.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

LittleGirlBlue said:


> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG????
> 
> I jumped on the bandwagon earlier, and May 3rd will make 2 months of me using OCT faithfully every night.
> 
> Each night I co-wash,then apply OCT like hair grease directly to my scalp and let my hair air-dry overnight. After one month I didn't notice anything, but I figured it was just too soon.
> 
> In the two months I've been using it I haven't had any tingling. Most importantly, I've only had about 1" of newgrowth, which is about on par with my growth prior to starting OCT. The only change is increased shedding, which so far has not resulted in accelerated growth at all.
> I keep reading posts with ladies getting newgrowth coming out of their heads like wildfire in just a matter of days, and I'm getting more and more mad each time I pull out that bottle! For as much money as that stuff cost, I should see something by now, right????????


 

Hmmm...I'v never experienced the tingling either, but have had mad thickening and my hair is definately growing.  

Have you clarified your hair and scalp since you began using this stuff?  I know when I used to CW, my scalp would get coated (it was weird) and I'd have to clarify at least once every other week.  The OCT may just be sitting on the scalp, not really sinking in.

That's about all I can think of...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Cassandra1975 said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> I am at my desk at work just watching that green emoticon slap the shyt out of the yellow emoticon. I mean he wound back and everything...


Those things are funny aren't they!


----------



## SelfStyled

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just to scalp most days I rub it in ( a couple of days I really take time to massage it in like for five minutes or so), and then when I prepoo, to the scalp and whole length, plus my other prepoo oils.


 Thanks LD.


----------



## Lebiya

NewYorkgyrl said:


> I know there are hundreds of pages to go through and it can be discouraging....but the answers to your questions are in the thread.
> 
> There is also another thread somewhere that is all about OCT routines. If *the search engine is working I'm sure you will be able to find it*.


 
Cant seem to find it..do you mind posting a link if you can


----------



## sweetgal

Hello Ladies, 

I'm using the OCT (entire system)  Can someone tell me how often are they using the shampoo and the cream rinse?  Also has anyone skpped the shampoo part and just used the cream rinse (like a con wash)?  Has anyone used the cream wash as a dc?

Also, any suggestions on a really good protective style I can do, that is not a bun.  I think I need to give my bun a break, I think it's doing not justice to the middle of my head.

Also for those ladies using the OT:  Have you noticed that you hair has become thicker with each application? or the longer your using the products?  

I noticed my hair about 30% thicker in the first application.




Ladies, I welcome the suggestions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LaNecia

Lebiya said:


> Cant seem to find it..do you mind posting a link if you can



I believe this is the thread you're looking for? How are you using yourOCT/MT?

Vixx


----------



## belleama

VWVixxen said:


> I believe this is the thread you're looking for? How are you using yourOCT/MT?
> 
> Vixx


 
Thanks for that link. I also want to mention that the answer to her question is really less than five pages back as well.


----------



## jrae

sweetgal said:


> Thanks sweetie,
> 
> would you ever leave the CT on longer (like 1-2 hours)?  for long absorption



I did it by accident... thought I had creme rinse in my hair and it was CT.  It was on like 2 hours.  My hair didn't come out as well as the previous weeks.  It was protein overload for me.   I also had done a mayo pre-poo which wasn't needed either.  I'm relaxed by the way.  All I need is the Ovation trio and "maybe" some coconut oil.


----------



## onejamifan

Used the Mega Tek and Premier Shampoo for the first time as part of my wash. Don't think I'll be using the MT as part of my wash in the future but the shampoo was alright. Did not lather too much, but I hope that continued use will help control the grays and enhance my hair's natural color. I have been using the MT straight on my scalp since 4/22 and I feel my ng is thicker, but I am 9 weeks post so I am unsure if there has been substancial growth. Regardless, I feel the MT has improved the over all thickness in my hair so I am very happy about that . I get a relaxer and trim at the end of the month, so I should be able to measure growth starting then.

Happy growing y'all!


----------



## jrae

flavia said:


> When will the breakage end!  Its been 2 weeks.  I use MT on the length of my hair daily as a leave in, and OCT on my scalp.  I wash every other day with OCT and DC with humectress or an ORS pack.  Am I doing something wrong? My hair is breaking more than normal.  On a positive note my hair is a lot thicker, but this breakage is scary.



I don't use MT, but maybe cease putting it on your hair.


----------



## youwillrise

hmm.

 my OCT has been shipped.

 the estimated arrival date is may 7

 ooooooooooooh


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

VWVixxen said:


> I believe this is the thread you're looking for? How are you using yourOCT/MT?
> 
> Vixx


 
 Thanks I was just about to post it for her.


----------



## Lebiya

VWVixxen said:


> I believe this is the thread you're looking for? How are you using yourOCT/MT?
> 
> Vixx


 

...Thanks alot for this


----------



## Prettypsych

Ok- raise your hand if you're a fuzzhead.  I swear that with my natural hair and the constant NG, I feel like I'm a continuous fuzz ball!! 

My NG seems really strong now. Although it's softer, when double-stranded, it feels strong like rope. It's also appearing noticeably different from my older hair. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## jrae

shakesha22 said:


> Ok- raise your hand if you're a fuzzhead.  I swear that with my natural hair and the constant NG, I feel like I'm a continuous fuzz ball!!
> 
> My NG seems really strong now. Although it's softer, when double-stranded, it feels strong like rope. It's also appearing noticeably different from my older hair. Anyone else experiencing this?



In the back (kitchen area), its a mass of fuzz but elsewhere, my ng is silky!  Weird, huh?  I'm just going with it.


----------



## Shaley

luckiestdestiny said:


> mahabringaraj oil.  myfasthairgrowth.com  I don't work for them, but it works. I don't care if it's shedding or breaking, it helps it to stop. It helped me and I know it will help anyone.



I have the gro-aut and the bringaraj... I may have to go ahead and try the mahabringaraj, seems like that's what most people have (I think). I usally seal with one of them after using the OCT system...


----------



## Lita

luckiestdestiny said:


> mahabringaraj oil.  myfasthairgrowth.com  I don't work for them, but it works. I don't care if it's shedding or breaking, it helps it to stop. It helped me and I know it will help anyone.



Mahabringaraj Oil dose work for shedding.Can a little be used on the scalp with OCT? Thanks.HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My hair feels so strong!! I don't know if it's the MT, or the Aloe spary I made.  I don't have one little circle on my sink.  I spray and use my Denman brush to smooth my hair down after putting the MT on my scalp. I know the MT is getting on some of my length.  I'm not having any of my ends pop off at all they feel strong and moisturized at the same time.  

Even if this does not excellerate growth, it will definately help me with retention in my estimation after these few short days.  I'm very encouraged.

For the record, I have mixed my MT in a wide mouth color applicator bottle with a point tip.  I have added jojoba oil, and a vitamine e-oil mixture along with BB Growth serum. I added those things to help with my moisture balance since I'm natural.  I was so worried about drying out but my hair feels great. I'm not using any of the other products yet.

I have the Avocado mix but I don't know what to do with it because it has keratin in it too, I don't want to go over board with the protein.

How are your nails doing laides?  I'm getting some on mine as I have the hand in fro problem right about now...and my nails keep getting better and stronger. I know the MT is helping and its going go be a great plus for my nails in the winter because when nails get really dry.


----------



## KPH

I am already using the OCT system but I ordered the MT today for a lil extra, plus i found my cell therapy in my daughter's room.  I need to know what to mix with the MT so that my girls won't experience protein overload, one is a 3B and the other is a 4Z(bsl) (lol) and I"m probably a 3C/4A and want to use it too.


----------



## CocoBunny

cieramichele said:


> *To the shedding, out with the OLD in with the* NEW!


 
But when is shedding, not shedding but breakage.  Ever since starting OCT  I keep losing looong (for my head any way) hairs.  How can I tell if it's shedding (good) or going bald (not so good)?


----------



## JustKiya

CocoBunny said:


> But when is shedding, not shedding but breakage.  Ever since starting OCT  I keep losing looong (for my head any way) hairs.  How can I tell if it's shedding (good) or going bald (not so good)?



Shed hairs always have a tiny bulb on one end - sometimes it's bigger than others, sometimes it's white. Broken hairs don't. Also, shed hairs tend to be relatively long (however long your hair is), and broken ones are usually pretty short.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lita said:


> Mahabringaraj Oil dose work for shedding.Can a little be used on the scalp with OCT? Thanks.HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


 I use it and my hair is still growing. Mahabringaraj also helps with growing too...


----------



## CocoBunny

JustKiya said:


> Shed hairs always have a tiny bulb on one end - sometimes it's bigger than others, sometimes it's white. Broken hairs don't. Also, shed hairs tend to be relatively long (however long your hair is), and broken ones are usually pretty short.


 
hmmm I don't notice any sort of bulb, but then again it's hard to see through my tears (J/K).  On a more positive note, my hair feels thicker and looks fuller AND I've got about 1/4 new growth!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CocoBunny said:


> But when is shedding, not shedding but breakage. Ever since starting OCT I keep losing looong (for my head any way) hairs. How can I tell if it's shedding (good) or going bald (not so good)?


Long hairs with the bulb, seems to be shedding. But shedding normally should only be 100 hairs a day, and I don't like to see that. As I put in an earlier thread, I have a thyroid disease and I don't like to see any more hairs than necessary. So mahabringaraj helps with that. It heps with shedding and breakage, the long hairs and the short.  I know that hair growth is accelerated with this product, but I've found that my hair growth is still accelerated, but I am not losing hairs like some of you are complaining about because of that oil I'm using.  I don't know how it works but it does.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Also if you're a natural and your hair is still shedding, make sure you're putting enough moisture on your hair, starting up the shaft. Some of the MT or OCT may touch that area and if you're protein resistent then you want to have moisture, moisture moisture in that area. I know I do.


----------



## phyl73

sareca said:


> I guess I'm going to have to join the challenge. I haven't applied daily in weeks. I've been doing once/twice per week and I can tell the difference in my growth rate.
> 
> I'm rededicating myself to applying it every night or morning.


 

That picture in your siggy is to die for.  I love how shiny it looks.  You look so elegant.


----------



## Lita

luckiestdestiny said:


> Long hairs with the bulb, seems to be shedding. But shedding normally should only be 100 hairs a day, and I don't like to see that. As I put in an earlier thread, I have a thyroid disease and I don't like to see any more hairs than necessary. So mahabringaraj helps with that. It heps with shedding and breakage, the long hairs and the short.  I know that hair growth is accelerated with this product, but I've found that my hair growth is still accelerated, but I am not losing hairs like some of you are complaining about because of that oil I'm using.  I don't know how it works but it does.



Do you use the mahabringaraj oil daily or do you use it & wash it out?                              Do you apply it over the CT? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks! HAPPY HAIR GROWIG!


----------



## BotanyGrl

I received both the OCT and MegaTek shampoo and rinse yesterday.  Before I went to sleep I misted my scalp and applied the OCT. Today I decided that I wanted to wash my hair. So I used the MT Shampoo and I give it a 8/10.  The shampoo worked up a very nice lather and it didn't leave my hair matted or tangled like other shampoos I tried in the past.  Next I applied OCT to my entire hair shaft and scalp again.  I left it on for about five minutes then deep conditioned my hair for an hour. Last, I used the MT Creme Rinse and ladies I have nothing but compliments for this product.  I absolutely LOVE the MT Creme Rinse!!!!  I literally watched my tangles MELT away under the water and my hair felt so SOFT.  I can't fully describe what this product did to my hair, but is was *A-MA-ZING*(In my best Shaun T voice.) The Creme Rinse is definitely a keeper   I decided to airdry my hair in braids, and I hope it comes out ok... because I am sooo not used to airdying... but that's a whole nother story!​


----------



## eshille

Background: My hair is more or less relaxed.  I use Curlaway which acts totally different on the hair than boxed non-lye relaxers. I can wear my hair 
either straight/roller set or in a relaxed wave pattern look without the need for rollers. If do not continue applications, my hair will return to it's original 
texture in 6-8 weeks.

The OCT system landed on my door step today, so tonight I gave it a try. All three products smell pleasant and are very thick. I decided to clarify before 
using the system and followed the ladies suggestions to put the poo and cell therapy in applicator bottles, which worked perfectly...thanks everyone.

The minute the OCT Color Therapy hit my hair I could feel an immediate difference. The chemicals in the product raised or ruffed up my hair strands...was 
kinda funny to feel that alteration in texture. I proceeded with all products and followed directions to the T. 

I did not find the creme rinse to leave my hair silky at all nor did I experience my tangles melting away, in fact I followed the creme rinse with a moisturizing 
conditioner which immediately helped. I will probably use this approach if these products continue react the same on my hair.

As I was detangling, I could tell that the tinsel strength of my hair had been altered....drastically. My hair simply moved with me as I finger combed, did not 
snap nor snag. I am air drying now and I tell you my curls and waves are popping.....

Probably with continued use my hair will experience that silky, tangle melting feeling over time ....but even if we don't, I like the fact that my hair did not 
snap, I like the fact that my hair is drying quickly and softly with very minimal products on it and overall I am pleased. 

I'm gonna play around with it but right now I am leaning toward using these products once a week (I wash 2x per week) or once every two weeks.

Gonna buy a camera and start trackin' my progress.

My many thanks to each and everyone for your contributions and support. 

See y'all soon...:Rose:


----------



## vegasQT

Atlanta-

My nails have grown so much too! And it's only been 5 days since I started using MT.  I took off my acrylic tips and usually my nails are paper thin but they are super strong.  The money I save on my nails can be used to buy more MT!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lita said:


> Do you use the mahabringaraj oil daily or do you use it & wash it out? Do you apply it over the CT? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks! HAPPY HAIR GROWIG!


Use it daily or every other day if I'm lazy. Then I use it the in my prepoo along with my other oils. I put it on my scalp that day, and the whole hair shaft too. W/ Daily or every other day use I do not wash it out as I only wash my hair once a week. It can only help as it aids in hair retention and hair growth (mahabringaraj). Some people are adding jojoba, and other oils, so what's wrong with a little maha?  It hasn't hurt my application. Just a few drops a do ya.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lita said:


> Do you use the mahabringaraj oil daily or do you use it & wash it out? Do you apply it over the CT? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks! HAPPY HAIR GROWIG!


Sorry I didn't answer the other part. I mostly put it on first and then the Ct, but sometimes I just mix some in with the Ct if I'm lazy.  Mine is more a CT/MT mix combined with a little maha in there.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

luckiestdestiny said:


> Use it daily or every other day if I'm lazy. Then I use it the in my prepoo along with my other oils. I put it on my scalp that day, and the whole hair shaft too. W/ Daily or every other day use I do not wash it out as I only wash my hair once a week. It can only help as it aids in hair retention and hair growth (mahabringaraj). Some people are adding jojoba, and other oils, so what's wrong with a little maha?  It hasn't hurt my application. Just a few drops a do ya.



where do you buy the Maha thing?


----------



## tnorenberg

Well it's been 2 weeks now and my hair is noticeably thicker and growing FAST!!! I am actually thinking about transitioning since my new growth has really nice defined ringlets and the relaxer demarcation is very strong (from all the protein). Is anyone else thinking about this too?


----------



## onyxdreams

This thread is so inspiring that it got me out from lurking. I think I will purchase my MT.You ladies are the very best


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunbasque said:


> where do you buy the Maha thing?


myfasthairgrowth.com has it for $5.99, I'll be buying mine there from now on, as only a little is needed. I bought a bigger bottle from somewhere else online...I can't remember without checking my receipt off the top of my head.  The other I remember, because I was just looking at it.


----------



## shocol

shakesha22 said:


> Ok- raise your hand if you're a fuzzhead.  I swear that with my natural hair and the constant NG, I feel like I'm a continuous fuzz ball!!
> 
> My NG seems really strong now. Although it's softer, when double-stranded, it feels strong like rope. *It's also appearing noticeably different from my older hair*. Anyone else experiencing this?



Can you describe the difference?

TIA


----------



## *fabulosity*

Well I wash and do that stuff once a week. Usually as we get closer to the end of the week my hair feels oily and it feels like it's time to be washed... It's still bouncy! From doing the whole OCT system on Sunday! I even put a little Phyto Shine Serum Spray on it...and some Amla oil on the ends when I wrapped it. I haven't had to flat iron other than the initial time. I love it! I wish I could work it into my schedule... so if you haven't seen my other post about "Successful Wash and Go's" please go and read it and help a sista out...LOL! That way I could incorporate OCT more into my schedule than having to wash/blowdry/flat iron every other day!


----------



## BrownBetty

jrae said:


> In the back (kitchen area), its a mass of fuzz but elsewhere, my ng is silky! Weird, huh? I'm just going with it.


 

The front of my hair the ng is silky and riglets, the middle is fuzzy and the back is wavy.  My hair is growing!!!! My ng is manageable!  I am liking this OCT.  I DC once a week with OCT on my scalp and the moisture on my hair.  I know that I don't have the time to apply every night so once a week it is.


----------



## klb120475

onyxdreams said:


> This thread is so inspiring that it got me out from lurking. I think I will purchase my MT.You ladies are the very best


 
Aww a newbie! Welcome sweetie!


----------



## MissRissa

jrae said:


> Are your strands "fine"? Mine are. I can have Cell Therapy on my scalp for days and days, but only a couple of minutes on my hair. You're just wanting to get all you can from the Cell Therapy . (me, too ). Don't overdo it. You can apply it to your scalp the next day and encourage the growth you're looking for.


 

Ive been using the Cell Therapy and the rinse for about a month now.  The first time I used it, i put the cell therapy on my scalp and on dry hair.  that was a no no.  my scalp was fine but my hair strands felt like straw.  so then I would just apply it to my scalp every other night (sometimes wet and sometimes dry) and then wash the following day, cell therapy, then cream rinse.  hair was super soft.  every once in a while I wouldnt have enough slip so i'd use some of my regular cond. on it no problem.  the other day i re upped on my cell therapy and this time in the instructions it says you can use it all over wet hair overnight, so im like hey lemme try that.  i spray bottle my hair with just water and apply the oct to scalp and hair, bunned, covered, went to bed.   man when i woke up that next morning my hair was crunchy and crusty.  so now i know.  pretty much only apply to scalp and full head only when washing.  sometimes its a trial and error kind of thing.  although its the same chemical make up, people's hair reacts differently to things.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I haven't measured or anything since I started using the MT because that kind of stuff drives me crazy if I do it too often.  I have been measuring once per month at a set time.  I never weigh myself either, I can tell where I am by standing nude in front of a full length mirror, I have 5 of them in my Master bath!! LOL (Keeps me in check, that's another tread)  

I stretched my hair out for my son to see, he's my visual checker and his eyes  bugged out of his head!! LOL.... I take that as a good sign!! LOL


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> I haven't measured or anything since I started using the MT because that kind of stuff drives me crazy if I do it too often.  I have been measuring once per month at a set time.  I never weigh myself either, I can tell where by standing nude in front of a full length mirror I have 5 of them in my Master bath!! LOL (Keeps me in check, that's another tread)
> 
> I stretched my hair out for my son to see, he's my visual checker and his eyes  bugged out of his head!! LOL.... I take that as a good sign!! LOL



 Yeah, I had to ease back on the measuring too - I can and do get a wee bit neurotic about such things. I can tell it's growing though, as it's falling INTO my eyes when I wash my hair, and - that's never happened before. :lol


----------



## iasade

I just ordered the mega-tek also so I am totally in now.


----------



## eshille

Well, I got up this morning after my wash 'n go affair with The Ovation system last night to a mass of tight curls. I had decided 
to just air dry and tie it all up. 

As I was spraying distilled water on my locks, I could pick up a distinct chemical smell in the water dripping on my face. So me 
and '_The Hair'_ had a conversation about this new adventure. '_The Hair'_ reminded me that the chemicals in the poo had raised and 
ruffed up '_The Hair'_ on contact and suggested that I had in essence applied a liquid shock to '_The Hair'. _

Maybe that's what the system does..shock the hair and scalp into that growing phase the company touts so much.

At any rate, the tinsel strength from using the Cell Therapy is outstanding. I could not believe the elasticity in my hair and
_'The H__air' _seemed somewhat pleased...so *that *product is a keeper for me. 

I've only used natural/organic poos and conditioners for years now, so I'm gonna stick with that instead of The Ovation 
poo and Creme Rinse, the chemicals are simply too strong for_ 'The Hair'_.

Miss Vee, I like you regimen of DC once a week with cell therapy on the scalp and moisture on the strands. I'm gonna 
adopt that with a rotating modification...thanks so much for sharing. I can use a portion of the system and receive benefits 
from treatment without_ 'The Hair'_ being unhappy. 

Now, I hope '_The Scalp' _is listening to this conversation...

Happy Hair Growin' Everyone...


----------



## MDinLA

By the way... I ordered my OCT yesterday, May 1st... scheduled shipment date is TODAY, May 2nd. We'll see how accurate this is. But if you live in LA, it seems that you may get it the next day. I will keep you guys updated on when it arrives. I'm excited...


----------



## Prettypsych

shocol said:


> Can you describe the difference?
> 
> TIA


 
Hi shocol,

Well- I have double-stranded twists most of the time. My twists have two different diamters from root to shaft. So, the twists start out fat and as they work their way down to my older hair they get thinner. My hair wasn't damaged and was fine before I used OCT, but the new growth is so much thicker, it's noticeable...


----------



## LondonDiva

tnorenberg said:


> Well it's been 2 weeks now and my hair is noticeably thicker and growing FAST!!! I am actually thinking about transitioning since my new growth has really nice defined ringlets and the relaxer demarcation is very strong (from all the protein). Is anyone else thinking about this too?



It's been about 5 weeks for me and my hair is acting crazy. Growing and thick.  It's the most I've gotten in 5 weeks ever.  I just ordered my 2nd bottle of MT I'm sticking with it.


----------



## tnorenberg

LondonDiva said:


> It's been about 5 weeks for me and my hair is acting crazy. Growing and thick.  It's the most I've gotten in 5 weeks ever.  I just ordered my 2nd bottle of MT I'm sticking with it.



My hair is so thick like when I had the BioIonic, and growing long. But I figure since I co-wash frequently I would use the creme rinse everyone keeps raving about to keep the tangling under control. I am waiting for the Cloud Nine to arrive. Until then I have been putting it on my scalp every day and washing and re-MTing about every 3 days. If the creme rinse works well I am thinking very hard about transitioning. I would only transition w/o BCing. But it is hard to resist the "creamy crack" because lord knows I think I need it right about now.  Oh, decisions, decisions. It' nice to have such a delima.


----------



## LadyJ76

Well, I had to do it.  The PJ in me took over and I ordered the OCT system last Friday.  Today I used it for the second time, and I'm a little discouraged.  I used the system as directed and then put in my own leave-in , some Qhemet detangling creme, then I blew it dry, as I usually do.  My hair does not have that silky feel that everybody keeps talking about. I was expecting to feel the softness that my Aveda Damage Remedy gives me, but it actually feels a little on the drier side.  Now I do have fine hair, and I was careful to apply the cell therapy just to the scalp. I'm wondering if I should have clarified before starting the system??  

On the up side, I do feel the strand strength that others have reported.  I'm quite sure I just need to give it more time.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Aggie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Long hairs with the bulb, seems to be shedding. But shedding normally should only be 100 hairs a day, and I don't like to see that. As I put in an earlier thread, I have a thyroid disease and I don't like to see any more hairs than necessary. So mahabringaraj helps with that. It heps with shedding and breakage, the long hairs and the short. I know that hair growth is accelerated with this product, but I've found that my hair growth is still accelerated, but I am not losing hairs like some of you are complaining about because of that oil I'm using. I don't know how it works but it does.


 
hmmm, looks like I will be putting bhringraj oil in my MT when it arrives. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Aggie

eshille said:


> Well, I got up this morning after my wash 'n go affair with The Ovation system last night to a mass of tight curls. I had decided
> to just air dry and tie it all up.
> 
> As I was spraying distilled water on my locks, I could pick up a distinct chemical smell in the water dripping on my face. So me
> and '_The Hair'_ had a conversation about this new adventure. '_The Hair'_ reminded me that the chemicals in the poo had raised and
> ruffed up '_The Hair'_ on contact and suggested that I had in essence applied a liquid shock to '_The Hair'. _
> 
> Maybe that's what the system does..shock the hair and scalp into that growing phase the company touts so much.
> 
> At any rate, the tinsel strength from using the Cell Therapy is outstanding. I could not believe the elasticity in my hair and
> _'The H__air' _seemed somewhat pleased...so *that *product is a keeper for me.
> 
> I've only used natural/organic poos and conditioners for years now, so I'm gonna stick with that instead of The Ovation
> poo and Creme Rinse, the chemicals are simply too strong for_ 'The Hair'_.
> 
> Miss Vee, I like you regimen of *DC once a week with cell therapy on the scalp and moisture on the strands.* I'm gonna
> adopt that with a rotating modification...thanks so much for sharing. I can use a portion of the system and receive benefits
> from treatment without_ 'The Hair'_ being unhappy.
> 
> Now, I hope '_The Scalp' _is listening to this conversation...
> 
> Happy Hair Growin' Everyone...


 
Sounds like something i'm gonna be doing on dry hair. Thanks for posting.


----------



## onyxdreams

klb120475 said:


> Aww a newbie! Welcome sweetie!


 
Oh Thank you for the welcome KLB.I'm thrilled that I joined and I'm excited about ordering  the Mega Tek . I'm on a roll


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I just got my OCT! Now, I'm ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

I just checked my inbox and saw this from Ovation:

Dear valued Ovation customer,

*Congratulations!* It has been 30 days or more since you first placed  your Ovation Cell Therapy order!  *Don't stop now!* By now you have experienced the superior quality of our  products.  Your hair is stronger, fuller, and softer.

_Ovation Cell Therapy_ is working!  It's  stimulating new stronger hair growth in the epidermis.  You have already  begun to see new growth.  *Don't  stop now!*  If you have questions please see our website section How  Hair Grows (http://www.ovationhair.com/aboutyourhair.htm#HowHairGrows). 

_Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo_ has removed all the residue left on your hair by previous products giving you healthy, youthful, shiny hair. It may have even restored some of your original youthful color!

_Ovation_ _Crème Rinse_ is smoothing your hair cuticles making your hair soft and touchable. By now you've probably noticed that you have less damage and less hair in your brush.


           Don't run out of product! Keep enjoying the luxurious  benefits of the Ovation line! *Don't stop  now!*


We want to hear from you. Let us know how the product is working. We welcome your feedback and want to hear about your experience. See some success stories at: http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials3.htm and  let us know if you have any questions.


           Sincerely,
           Dallas Van Kempen
            President
            DC Labs Inc.


They are making it sound so urgent...like the system lasts only 30 days and I _need  _to get it right now  even though they tell you to use it once a week. I wonder if they know who is who, especially since I said I heard about them through LHCF and they have an idea that some of us use the product more than once a week  

P.S. The words were bolded in the email, not by me. I'm going to keep buying it of course 'cause my hair is shooting out of my head like crazy. Has anybody else gotten this email?


----------



## vegasQT

:scratchch  Very enteresting. I wish he would of attached a coupon to that email!  I wonder what they would send you at the 45 or 60 day mark if you didnt reorder.  
At least they act like they want and appreciate your business tho.
The horsey store around the corner where I get my MT, still look at me strange when I go in there...


----------



## nomadpixi

LondonDiva said:


> It's been about 5 weeks for me and my hair is acting crazy. Growing and thick.  It's the most I've gotten in 5 weeks ever.  I just ordered my 2nd bottle of MT I'm sticking with it.



How much are you using LondonDiva? Do you have to use a lot to get results?


----------



## tnorenberg

tootrendy19 said:


> I just checked my inbox and saw this from Ovation:
> 
> Dear valued Ovation customer,
> 
> *Congratulations!* It has been 30 days or more since you first placed  your Ovation Cell Therapy order!  *Don't stop now!* By now you have experienced the superior quality of our  products.  Your hair is stronger, fuller, and softer.
> 
> _Ovation Cell Therapy_ is working!  It's  stimulating new stronger hair growth in the epidermis.  You have already  begun to see new growth.  *Don't  stop now!*  If you have questions please see our website section How  Hair Grows (http://www.ovationhair.com/aboutyourhair.htm#HowHairGrows).
> 
> _Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo_ has removed all the residue left on your hair by previous products giving you healthy, youthful, shiny hair. It may have even restored some of your original youthful color!
> 
> _Ovation_ _Crème Rinse_ is smoothing your hair cuticles making your hair soft and touchable. By now you've probably noticed that you have less damage and less hair in your brush.
> 
> 
> Don't run out of product! Keep enjoying the luxurious  benefits of the Ovation line! *Don't stop  now!*
> 
> 
> We want to hear from you. Let us know how the product is working. We welcome your feedback and want to hear about your experience. See some success stories at: http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials3.htm and  let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Dallas Van Kempen
> President
> DC Labs Inc.
> 
> 
> They are making it sound so urgent...like the system lasts only 30 days and I _need  _to get it right now  even though they tell you to use it once a week. I wonder if they know who is who, especially since I said I heard about them through LHCF and they have an idea that some of us use the product more than once a week
> 
> P.S. The words were bolded in the email, not by me. I'm going to keep buying it of course 'cause my hair is shooting out of my head like crazy. Has anybody else gotten this email?



And..eh...where's the discount code...........


----------



## belleama

tnorenberg said:


> And..eh...where's the discount code...........


 
Say it again! I don't think they heard you.


----------



## Flavia

Any recommendations for a leave in and moisturizing conditioner with NO protein.  My original OCT regi put me into protein overload. TIA.


----------



## january noir

tootrendy19 said:


> I just checked my inbox and saw this from Ovation:
> 
> Dear valued Ovation customer,
> 
> *Congratulations!* It has been 30 days or more since you first placed your Ovation Cell Therapy order! *Don't stop now!* By now you have experienced the superior quality of our products. Your hair is stronger, fuller, and softer.
> 
> _Ovation Cell Therapy_ is working! It's stimulating new stronger hair growth in the epidermis. You have already begun to see new growth. *Don't stop now!* If you have questions please see our website section How Hair Grows (http://www.ovationhair.com/aboutyourhair.htm#HowHairGrows).
> 
> _Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo_ has removed all the residue left on your hair by previous products giving you healthy, youthful, shiny hair. It may have even restored some of your original youthful color!
> 
> _Ovation_ _Crème Rinse_ is smoothing your hair cuticles making your hair soft and touchable. By now you've probably noticed that you have less damage and less hair in your brush.
> 
> 
> Don't run out of product! Keep enjoying the luxurious benefits of the Ovation line! *Don't stop now!*
> 
> 
> We want to hear from you. Let us know how the product is working. We welcome your feedback and want to hear about your experience. See some success stories at: http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials3.htm and let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Dallas Van Kempen
> President
> DC Labs Inc.
> 
> 
> They are making it sound so urgent...like the system lasts only 30 days and I _need _to get it right now  even though they tell you to use it once a week. I wonder if they know who is who, especially since I said I heard about them through LHCF and they have an idea that some of us use the product more than once a week
> 
> P.S. The words were bolded in the email, not by me. I'm going to keep buying it of course 'cause my hair is shooting out of my head like crazy. Has anybody else gotten this email?


 
I got this today too.  I am going to give them my feedback.  
My hair is doing GREAT!  
This is the most amazing product I have ever used on my hair.  
Their products do exactly what it says it will do.


----------



## january noir

flavia said:


> Any recommendations for a leave in and moisturizing conditioner with NO protein. My original OCT regi put me into protein overload. TIA.


 
If you use the entire system according to the directions, I think you will not experience protein overload.  The Ovation System (all 3 products are balanced and you should not experience protein overload whether you are natural or relaxed.

I use mine daily,  and I don't leave it in or on my scalp or hair for no more than 2 hours 1x a week.

I think some are going overboard with the products.  A little dab and light usage will do ya...and extend the product for normal usage.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

tnorenberg said:


> And..eh...where's the discount code...........




I know...I was looking for a code 
Eh...they know us LHCF'ers are lovin' this stuff 
I need a sugar daddy to support my habit


----------



## eshille

Aggie said:


> Sounds like something i'm gonna be doing on dry hair. Thanks for posting.


 
Yep...great idea from Miss Vee...

Take Care


----------



## eshille

LadyJ76 said:


> Well, I had to do it. The PJ in me took over and I ordered the OCT system last Friday. Today I used it for the second time, and I'm a little discouraged. I used the system as directed and then put in my own leave-in , some Qhemet detangling creme, then I blew it dry, as I usually do. My hair does not have that silky feel that everybody keeps talking about. I was expecting to feel the softness that my Aveda Damage Remedy gives me, but it actually feels a* little on the drier side*. Now I do have fine hair, and I was careful to apply the cell therapy just to the scalp. I'm wondering if I should have clarified before starting the system??
> 
> On the up side, I do feel the strand strength that others have reported. *I'm quite sure I just need to give it more time*. We'll see how it goes.


 
Lady, I have very fine strands...my SO says I have a million of 'em...the poo and condish did harden/dry out my hair. I clarified before 
beginning with the Ovation system and we virtually had the same experience.

The second bolded one could be true. Maybe the system works in the reverse of detoxifying the hair, in other words the more you 
use the products the more cumulative the effects become until the chemicals saturate the hair shaft to produce that silky effect...
don't know just speculatin' 

Much success on your adventure...


----------



## belleama

I just read the flyer that came with my OCT. The directions for using it seem to be a little different than what it says on the bottle. So I'm going to try it this way with my regular conditioner. We'll see how that goes but here are the instructions for anyone using MT and hasn't gotten this flyer. Let us know if this makes a difference...



> To use in the shower: Apply to hair after shampooing with Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo. Use a small amount, enough to coat the hair and work into scalp. Leave on for 3-5 minutes. Apply Ovation Créme Rinse directly over Cell Therapy, rinse together.


 
I'm only using OCT not the pak so I will use my regular shampoo. Leave OCT in while I shower. Add my conditioner on top of the OCT. Leave that on while I wash my face. Then rinse everything out.


----------



## eshille

belleama said:


> I just read the flyer that came with my OCT. The directions for using it seem to be a little different than what it says on the bottle. So I'm going to try it this way with my regular conditioner. We'll see how that goes but here are the instructions for anyone using MT and hasn't gotten this flyer. Let us know if this makes a difference...
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm only using OCT not the pak so I will use my regular shampoo. Leave OCT in while I shower. Add my conditioner on top of the OCT. Leave that on while I wash my face. Then rinse everything out*.


 

I followed the directions on the flyer, I didn't even look at the bottles lol. 

I plan to use CT following those same directions (in rotation w/Miss Vee's suggestion) but using my regular hair care products. 

Given it's a protein treatment, I've been spending time culling those protein products I have to the top cabinet and focusing on 
nothing but moisturizing products ...NO protein... and I gotta get ta buyin'....quick....

This is developing into quite an adventure for _'The Hair'_ and I.  

HHG


----------



## eshille

january noir said:


> _If you use the entire system according to the directions, I think you will not experience protein overload. _The Ovation System (all 3 products are balanced and you should not experience protein overload whether you are natural or relaxed.
> 
> I use mine daily, and I don't leave it in or on my scalp or hair for no more than 2 hours 1x a week.
> 
> I think some are going overboard with the products. A little dab and light usage will do ya...and extend the product for normal usage.


 
Hi January...

I wish I could use the entire system but since that's not an option for me, I plan to walk very causiously while using CT. 

I am so pleased with that product, I was justa grinnin' as I was detangling this morning...and my locks were jumpin'... 

Thanks so much for recommending these products, I will continue to use the CT as long as _'The Scalp'_ is in agreement, 
'cause _'The Hair'_ was lovin' it after I applied moisturizing products.

Take Care


----------



## jrae

belleama said:


> To use in the shower: Apply to hair after shampooing with Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo. Use a small amount, enough to coat the hair and work into scalp. Leave on for 3-5 minutes. *Apply Ovation Créme Rinse directly over Cell Therapy, rinse together.*



 I have been misreading the directions on the bottle.  Mine says:
  "... leave on for 3-5 min.  Follow with Creme Rinse.

That's it.  That's all it says.  I was rinsing the CT and then applying the Creme Rinse.  The Creme Rinse bottle says "No leave in time required."


----------



## january noir

jrae said:


> Interesting... this part differs from what my bottle says. The bottle says to rinse the CT and then apply the Creme Rinse.


 
I noticed this too, but it doesn't make a difference either way.  It only removes an unnecessary step (1 rinse less).  I've done it both ways and it doesn't matter.  It performs the same.


----------



## january noir

eshille said:


> Hi January...
> 
> I wish I could use the entire system but since that's not an option for me, I plan to walk very causiously while using CT.
> 
> I am so pleased with that product, I was justa grinnin' as I was detangling this morning...and my locks were jumpin'...
> 
> Thanks so much for recommending these products, I will continue to use the CT as long as _'The Scalp'_ is in agreement,
> 'cause _'The Hair'_ was lovin' it after I applied moisturizing products.
> 
> Take Care


 
Understood.  And the message again to all reading this is "do what works for you! "   However, if you are not getting the results that the product claims, re-group and use it according to the directions they send you or are on the bottles.


----------



## Curlytime

*Ladies:*

*FedEx just rung my doorbell and YEP my Ovation is hair(here).  I am so excited that I plan to wash n go this morning. I got the enitre system. I'll keep you posted on my results. Many of you have had great results and have been inspiring to say the least. Thank-you, thank-you thank-you.*


----------



## LadyJ76

eshille said:


> Lady, I have very fine strands...my SO says I have a million of 'em...the poo and condish did harden/dry out my hair. I clarified before
> beginning with the Ovation system and we virtually had the same experience.
> 
> The second bolded one could be true. Maybe the system works in the reverse of detoxifying the hair, in other words the more you
> use the products the more cumulative the effects become until the chemicals saturate the hair shaft to produce that silky effect...
> don't know just speculatin'
> 
> Much success on your adventure...


 
eshille,

Thanks for letting me know it was the same for you. ITA, I really think that the more I use it, the better it will work for me.  I co-washed today (had to after I worked out) by just rinsing my hair very well w/ water.  Then I applied the CT to my scalp, left it on a few minutes, and then applied the creme rinse.  Today I used the same leave-in, but I air-dried instead and my hair does feel much softer.  

My only concern is that I think I am seeing some breakage, not a whole lot though.  My hair hasn't been happy since my last relaxer didn't fully take, so that could be the reason.  Anyway, I'm determined to see this through.  I plan to keep using the system until I have finshed it all.  January has had such great results, and her tips and info always seem to work well for my hair, plus I spent the $$$ so ya know I'm gonna make it work.


----------



## Roland

I just got the mega tek! and I put it on my scalp, I can't wait to start seeing results. Can I be added to the challenge please?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

january noir said:


> I noticed this too, but it doesn't make a difference either way.  It only removes an unnecessary step (1 rinse less).  I've done it both ways and it doesn't matter.  It performs the same.



Yeah, me too. It confused me too at first! I've tried it different ways. and it all comes out the same to me. I like to shampoo with the color therapy then use the creme rinse and apply CT to my scalp (using an applicator bottle) and  a little on the length of my hair. I leave until the next wash. I am loving it...

has anyone experienced an itchy scalp and shedding as a result of using the entire OCT system? My scalps seems to be itching more -I'm scratching to the point of soreness and I notice shedding when I use the creme rinse or any conditioner. At first I totally freaked cause I thought I was seeing breakage but every time I noticed the root (bulb, follicle whatever you call it) was attached. Not a lot but I was just wondering. Is it normal?


----------



## *fabulosity*

january noir said:


> Understood. And the message again to all reading this is "do what works for you! " However, if you are not getting the results that the product claims, re-group and use it according to the directions they send you or are on the bottles.


 
That's what I'm doing! And it's working great for me...don't know about length but the whole system as prescribed on the bottles made my hair feel amazing...so much so that I skipped the salon this week! (woohoo) and I've slathered on coconut oil, amla, and ojon and I plan on washing today again! This is fun! I never had fun when doing my own hair... It's like "oooh" like a surprise to see if I keep getting the same silky results.


----------



## sweetgal

Hi eveyone, 

I used the Ovation system again last night and my result were not as good as the first time.  My hair is dry, more sheddint than normal and some breakage too!

However, I think the breakage is from my last texlax, -I think i was really underprocessed and my hair does not like.  

Any suggestions ladies?   Are there any ladies that are just using the OT on their scalp only? I'm thinking about putting some braids in my hair!  Also are they any ladies that are still using their reglar condition?  If so, how are you fitting this OT system into your schedule/


----------



## belleama

jrae said:


> I have been misreading the directions on the bottle. Mine says:
> "... leave on for 3-5 min. Follow with Creme Rinse.
> 
> That's it. That's all it says. I was rinsing the CT and then applying the Creme Rinse. The Creme Rinse bottle says "No leave in time required."


 
You are not misreading the bottle at all. The bottle and the flyer have different directions. I tried it the way the flyer instructs but I'm not sure that I like this. I'm going to try it the way the bottle instructs tonight. We shall see...


----------



## *fabulosity*

I just tried to order the full sizes (was going to give my mom the 6 oz set)... and something keeps happening after I get past the Paypal Screen. I've done this twice; I just hope they aren't hitting my paypal up for 200! Anybody else having problems?


----------



## Summer 74

january noir said:


> If you use the entire system according to the directions, I think you will not experience protein overload. The Ovation System (all 3 products are balanced and you should not experience protein overload whether you are natural or relaxed.
> 
> I use mine daily, and I don't leave it in or on my scalp or hair for no more than 2 hours 1x a week.
> 
> I think some are going overboard with the products. A little dab and light usage will do ya...and extend the product for normal usage.


 
Hi,
when you use your Cell Therapy daily do you just put it on your scalp? If I wear rollersets will this weigh my hair down? I don't have the time to wash and rollerset more than once a week. I was just wondering if I put this on my scalp daily will it be so heavy I am unable to wear my rollerset/wrap the rest of the week?
Have you experienced the itching? 
sorry for the many questions?


----------



## Golden

I got my mega-tek yesterday, and have been using it on my scalp for two days. I haven't experienced the creepy crawlers, however  I really like the smell


----------



## Shaley

I just finished washing and styling my hair and had so much shedding 


Shampooed with Color Therapy
Applied Cell Therapy to Scalp - (Less than a pea size amt to hair)
Rinsed out.
Applied Creme Rinse
Rinsed out
Applied Leave in
Styled as usual

I don't think it was breakage because they were long hairs but there were a few small ones.
I think I've narrowed it down to the creme rinse that is causing my shedding because it seems like it sheds the worst after using the creme rinse. The week that I didn't use the creme rinse, I had little to no shedding or breakage.

January - It seems like you're one of the ones that have the whole system and experiencing maximum benefits of it.
Have you experienced excessive shedding or breakage using the whole system??

My hair feels so much stronger and healthier - I really want this to work for me. I really wish the whole system would work for me... oh well

I guess it confirms the fact that not everything works for everyone


----------



## LaNecia

I had to purchase a 16 ounce bottle of the Mega-Tek until my new gallon size gets here. I went to the store to pick it up on a whim today, along with the Premier Poo (I was out of that as well) and the Creme Rinse (never used that before)...

Siddled up to the display....there's 1 bottle of creme rinse, grabbed that, a few bottles of the poo, got one. There were 5 bottles of the MT.... one was mismarked $9.99 (the 2 ouce coat rebuilder price) instead of $29.99...they honored the $9.99!! 

Off to texturize and condition w/my first henna treatment in over a year! 

Vixx


----------



## Mandy4610

Nice & Wavy said:


> You sure do...now please, do you have a name for him this guy?  Click on the link in the thread
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=209023


Oh my goodness. That was something else!!!!blush:


----------



## Mandy4610

Shimmie said:


> Hey, it's Romeo........Juli-et his hair.     Homey talked too much in his sleep and she clipped him...
> 
> He looks like a spider-fly with the hair and the glasses.    Oh my goodness gracious.  He needs some serious MegaTek, Ovation, MN, & a vat of sausage grease to seal his wispy ends.   This picture is too scarey.   Po thang...


 OH my world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tnorenberg

Well the creme rinse did not arrive this weekend so I had to submit to the creamy crack. I just had way too much new growth from stretching and then from the MT to top it off. Now with a fresh relaxer I can measure the growth a little better.


----------



## Aggie

sweetgal said:


> Hi eveyone,
> 
> I used the Ovation system again last night and my result were not as good as the first time. My hair is dry, more sheddint than normal and some breakage too!
> 
> However, I think the breakage is from my last texlax, -I think i was really underprocessed and my hair does not like.
> 
> Any suggestions ladies? Are there any ladies that are just using the OT on their scalp only? I'm thinking about putting some braids in my hair! Also are they any ladies that are still using their reglar condition? If so, how are you fitting this OT system into your schedule/


 
Have you considered deep conditioning with a moisturizing deep conditioner. I mean if the OCT is of a protein base, then it would make a lot of sense to follow it up with a moisturizing deep conditioner as you do following any type of protein treatment/conditioner, IMO. Also are there any of the ladies that are pre-pooing before using the premier poo or OCT poo? I believe this also helps reduce the drying effects, and breakage of the hair. My preliminary steps I take with other products I will do so with the OCT as well. Does this makes sense to anyone?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Aggie said:


> Have you considered deep conditioning with a moisturizing deep conditioner. I mean if the OCT is of a protein base, then it would make a lot of sense to follow it up with a moisturizing deep conditioner as you do following any type of protein treatment/conditioner, IMO. Also are there any of the ladies that are pre-pooing before using the premier poo or OCT poo? I believe this also helps reduce the drying effects, and breakage of the hair. My preliminary steps I take with other products I will do so with the OCT as well. Does this makes sense to anyone?


It makes sense to me, I am staying on top of my moisture. I'm only using the Mega-Tek mixed with oil and my own conditoners. I would definately pre-poo before using a shampoo with SLS in it...


----------



## eshille

LadyJ76 said:


> eshille,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know it was the same for you. ITA, I really think that the more I use it, the better it will work for me. I co-washed today (had to after I worked out) by just rinsing my hair very well w/ water. Then I applied the CT to my scalp, left it on a few minutes, and then applied the creme rinse. Today I used the same leave-in, but I air-dried instead and my hair does feel much softer.
> 
> My only concern is that I think I am seeing some breakage, not a whole lot though. My hair hasn't been happy since my last relaxer didn't fully take, so that could be the reason. Anyway, I'm determined to see this through. I plan to keep using the system until I have finshed it all. January has had such great results, and her tips and info always seem to work well for my hair, plus I spent the $$$ so ya know I'm gonna make it work.


 
Lady, I'm glad your hair felt softer today. I had the same experience with my wash yesterday using only moisturizing products. Today my hair is much softer, in fact it's fluffy, airy, easy to reach the root area, a major reduction in tangles, no shedding and no breakage but the front of my entire head is bone, bone dry!

I realized today I'm dealing with two textures of my hair. I can really compare the effects of the entire system and tell an enormous difference in how the products have reacted to both of my textures. The areas which have been returning to my natural texture feel, look and respond differently than those areas which are still primarily processed. The front of my hair is dry and fly away, not holding any set and the back portions curly, soft and moist feeling...talk about bipolar....me and _'The Hair'_ gotta have a little talk...

There is no doubt in my mind that the system is superior and does work to produce all that january claims....the back of my hair (which still has Curlaway on it) is living 
proof of that. That area is simply beautiful, soft, moist and curly. My SO commented today about how curly and different that area looked compared to the front..
..sooooo, I got a dilemma which I'm about to address...Curlaway here we come....

Take Care


----------



## eshille

Geeze, Atlanta and Aggie...I went to sleep big time on that one.

Never thought about pre-poo'n with this product line....


----------



## isisalisa

I decide to check the local pet shop since there are many people with horses up here where I live, found it I couldn'thome fast enough. I clarified shampoo my hair first and then applied the megatek. I let it set for 1 hour and then rinsed and conditioned. and I can't believe the way my hair feels. my hair is breaking and if this stuff helps that everything else is gravy. I can't stop touching my hair it is so dang soft. I was so impressed I went to the ovation site and bought the cell therapy.if my hair is going to feel this good I figure it's worth the money. I also went back and bought the 3 bottle 6oz pack to try the other stuff. My regiem

sunday wash with complete system
monday megatek to scalp dry
tuesday megatek to scalp dry
wednesday wet hair apply cell therapy baggy overnite
thursday usual wash day to hair treatment(cholesterol,all nature, etc I    rotate 6 things)  deep condition cell therapy
friday megatek to dry hair
saturday megatek to dry hair

My question is thought do I deep condition before or after the cell therapyerplexed

and when to fit the creme rinse in help?


----------



## Coffee

I have seen some growth as evidenced by my picture below. I switched from using OCT to MTR, which seem to work better and give me more growth. I relaxed at 6 weeks today due to the amount of new growth I had.


----------



## belleama

belleama said:


> I tried it the way the flyer instructs but I'm not sure that I like this. I'm going to try it the way the bottle instructs tonight. We shall see...


 
Now that my hair is dry I guess following the directions listed on the flyer weren't so bad. It is actually really nice. My scalp is very easy to reach and my hair is swingy!!  I don't know why it took so long for it to dry but I'll try it that way again tonight instead of swithing to the way the bottle says. If it works this time then I won't bother messing with the routine.

I guess things will be a little different tonight though because its my clarifying and moisturizing DC night.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

miss_cherokee said:


> Girl, I can't thank Sareca enough for turning me onto the SAA and eyelashes. For a while, I had been thinking about getting faux lashes applied. But now that I use the *SAA/CO combo*, girl, faux lashes are a thing of the past for me. You can't tell me nothin now!!!!


 
Can someone tell me what that is? Thanx


----------



## onejamifan

Coffee said:


> I have seen some growth as evidenced by my picture below. I switched from using OCT to MTR, which seem to work better and give me more growth. I relaxed at 6 weeks today due to the amount of new growth I had.


 

Coffee, your hair looks great!


I have been applying the MT on my scalp for almost 2 weeks now and I feel my ng is very thick. I am only 9 weeks post and I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until June 1st. 

On the downside, I just finished washing my hair and I had sooo much shedding . I mean, the reason why I joined LHCF was to find a way to curb the shedding. I know that the MT will cause shedding at the beginning, but this is craziness!! I had cowashed on Thursday and airdried in a bun (had not combed or brushed hair since), so that might have been accumulated shedded hair, but I was like. Back to square 1 with the shedding. I did not use my garlic this week, so I guess I'll have to add that in next time. 

Another thing is that I've been trying to figure out my moisture/protein balance because I want to curb down on breakage. I had been DC with Humectress or 2 +1 and my hair had started feeling mushy when wet, so I went ahead and put together a concoction of 5 min Aphogee Intensive Kerating Reconstructor with a dominican condish I have (anti-caida maravisus ) in order to up my protein. I added some Suave Humectant with about a 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E for a little moisture. I used that on my ends and the MT on my scalp. I DC'd for about 20 minutes heat +20 no heat and my hair was HARD AS A ROCK!! It felt fine while I was rinsing and detangling (that's where most of the shedding happened) but after I towel dried it, my hair felt like straw. When I started roller setting, my comb could barely make it through and that is after using Lacio Lacio, Humectress (as leave-in) and some LTR...

So now I'm thinking I gave my hair a protein overload and I am shedding like crazy...

I know this is abot trial and error but I feel like I can't get it right. The MT is making my hair grow and thicken up, but it has increased my shedding and I still can't figure out my protein/moisture balance...Sorry for the long post and complaining, it's just that I though I was making progress so far and suddenly I feel like am facing a set back....


----------



## AngieB

Just finished my fourth treatment with Ovation. Still loving how my hair feels. Experienced more hair in the comb than with previous usage, but nothing like it was before I started with the products.  I was forced to cut in bangs because of previous breakage. Overall...still thrilled!!


----------



## MisTatim

I sent the Equine shampoo  back and ended up buying the megatek rebuilder, premier shampoo, and cloud 9 conditioner. hopefully it arrives this week. After trying the porosity test, I'm desperate to get my hair back on track.


----------



## Golden

i've only used it two times but I'm experiencing a lot of shedding hope it stops soon, cause I never shed.


----------



## Cassandra1975

prettyfaceANB said:


> Can someone tell me what that is? Thanx


I believe that's Silk Amino Acids and Castor Oil.


----------



## Aggie

Coffee said:


> I have seen some growth as evidenced by my picture below. I switched from using OCT to MTR, which seem to work better and give me more growth. I relaxed at 6 weeks today due to the amount of new growth I had.


WOW!!!  Coffee, your hair is growwwwwing girl. I am very impressed. I know yuo are gonna keep up with your DC treatments. They will help keep your hair soft too as the MTR grows it. Just beautiful.


----------



## phyl73

So I started it this morning after taking my sew-in out after wearing it for a month.  I started with the shampoo, then did the other two.  My hair had LOTS of big knots in it and was shedding like crazy.  I'm not sure if it was from me taking the weave out or what.  I've NEVER had shedding like this before. I tried to tell myself it's the normal hairs that would have come out anyway, but this was alot.  So I rinsed it out and coated my hair in Nautral and Relaxed hair masque and sat under the dryer for 30 mins.  My hair felt better, but nothing like it did before the con.  Anyway, I put the cell therapy back in and am leting it dry in a bun. I'm going to continue using it until the beginning of next month and pray the shedding stops.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

umm so how many people are experiencing shedding? i dont have a lot of hair on my head and cant risk it....


----------



## isisalisa

Okay, today is day 4. I used the whole ovation system for the first time. my hair is very soft . I like that, it was very easy to comb except the ends where hard to untangle it could be that I did use enough creme rinse. This stuff is expense I guess I was too light hand. I am off today so I put my hair into 8 two strand twists and apply elasta mango butter and will let it airdry. Will let you  know how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## belleama

sunbasque said:


> umm so how many people are experiencing shedding? i dont have a lot of hair on my head and cant risk it....


 
I think I must be a weirdo or something because I like to see shed hairs. I like seeing them shed at longer and longer lengths because that means my hair is growing and is healthy. For instance, I had my longest shed hair come out today. I was  and everything. I could see my last three relaxers on it too. I now know that stretching works for me. How much grows every three months and now how much works in a year and which of my growth aids really did do its job. This one little hair has told me so much about my own hair its incredible.  So I really like seeing my shed hairs. 

Breakage scares me to no end though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jrae said:


> I don't use MT, but maybe cease putting it on your hair.


Why are you putting it on the length of your hair? Only the scalp. It's serious protein.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

shakesha22 said:


> Ok- raise your hand if you're a fuzzhead.  I swear that with my natural hair and the constant NG, I feel like I'm a continuous fuzz ball!!
> 
> My NG seems really strong now. Although it's softer, when double-stranded, it feels strong like rope. It's also appearing noticeably different from my older hair. Anyone else experiencing this?


I'm a lot fuzzier, which is why I'm going to try Sabino moisture block. I don't know if you saw the link, but they're giving out free samples at www.gotfrizz.com and you just do it online or call them and tell them that you heard about it here (I'm hope we can negotiate a discount in the future if we like the product and I called and spoke to the owner, and he was too cool).  Anyways, I plan to use it and flat iron my hair for the week. It's almost like a humctant as it seals in any moisture you put in during the wash, and blocks out any from the environment until your next wash. I'm trying it out today and will post results on the sabino post.  Reason, I assume if it can block out moisture, maybe the part of my hair that's touched by my MT/OCT mis, despite my putting it on the scalp, will not revert as fast.  Then it won't be too fuzzy until my next wash. lala pm'd me about it and I thank her. She has waist length hair and loves it.  I think it could work on anyone who doesn't want the frizz mess or reverting...so I'm ecstatic. 
But to answer your question, I'm definitely a frizz head so to speak and can't keep being so. I'm a student in the masters program for psychology, but I'm also an actress. As such, I have to look on point all the time if I have an audition coming up. So I want my hair to grow, but I don't want to look like a frizz ball. It says it also helps when natural to keep the frizz out and the curls defined, so I'm really excited about the product. I'm keeping my hopes up. If this works, I'm going to thank lala because bless her!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Aggie said:


> hmmm, looks like I will be putting bhringraj oil in my MT when it arrives. Thanks for posting.


mahabhringraj oil not bhringraj....bhringraj is good, but mahabhringraj is specifically for hair loss, breakage, and encourages growth too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

onejamifan said:


> Coffee, your hair looks great!
> 
> 
> I have been applying the MT on my scalp for almost 2 weeks now and I feel my ng is very thick. I am only 9 weeks post and I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until June 1st.
> 
> On the downside, I just finished washing my hair and I had sooo much shedding . I mean, the reason why I joined LHCF was to find a way to curb the shedding. I know that the MT will cause shedding at the beginning, but this is craziness!! I had cowashed on Thursday and airdried in a bun (had not combed or brushed hair since), so that might have been accumulated shedded hair, but I was like. Back to square 1 with the shedding. I did not use my garlic this week, so I guess I'll have to add that in next time.
> 
> Another thing is that I've been trying to figure out my moisture/protein balance because I want to curb down on breakage. I had been DC with Humectress or 2 +1 and my hair had started feeling mushy when wet, so I went ahead and put together a concoction of 5 min Aphogee Intensive Kerating Reconstructor with a dominican condish I have (anti-caida maravisus ) in order to up my protein. I added some Suave Humectant with about a 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E for a little moisture. I used that on my ends and the MT on my scalp. I DC'd for about 20 minutes heat +20 no heat and my hair was HARD AS A ROCK!! It felt fine while I was rinsing and detangling (that's where most of the shedding happened) but after I towel dried it, my hair felt like straw. When I started roller setting, my comb could barely make it through and that is after using Lacio Lacio, Humectress (as leave-in) and some LTR...
> 
> So now I'm thinking I gave my hair a protein overload and I am shedding like crazy...
> 
> I know this is abot trial and error but I feel like I can't get it right. The MT is making my hair grow and thicken up, but it has increased my shedding and I still can't figure out my protein/moisture balance...Sorry for the long post and complaining, it's just that I though I was making progress so far and suddenly I feel like am facing a set back....


Maybe avoid the extra protein. Even Lacio has silk  protien, so does MT. Mt is all you may need for protein. I know I am doing a moisturizing dc when I wash ONLY.


----------



## Aggie

luckiestdestiny said:


> mahabhringraj oil not bhringraj....bhringraj is good, but mahabhringraj is specifically for hair loss, breakage, and encourages growth too.


 
Bhringraj does the same thing but in addition it also cools the scalp and provides peaceful sleep when applied to the scalp before bed. It also penetrates the hair shaft,  nourishes the scalp, promotes hair growth and is very useful in the treatment of alopecia.

See more info in the link attached: 
http://www.ayurvedic-medicines.com/herbs/bhringraj.html

*TRADITIONAL USES  OF BHRINGRAJ OIL:* 
To Prevent Hair loss and premature graying,Strengthen hair,  Healthy Hair, Anti Dandruff.

● This oil helps to strengthen the hair, gives natural shine to the hair and works well against dandruff.

● It helps to improve concentration and make you feel energetic.

● It helps to prevent hair loss and premature graying of hair.

● Very effective Hair Tonic for long lasting healthy hair.

It seems to me that these 2 oils are one and the same by it's characteristics, just like amla and amala are the same so is shikakai and shikai. I believe it depends on which region it's grown geographically IMO.

ETA: The "maha" simply means great so possibly it may be a bit stronger than the regular bhringraj oil but both bhringraj and mahabringraj oils do the same things.


----------



## MissLawyerLady

I've been using MT for probably 6 or so weeks now and my hair likes protein, but even I can tell that protein-overload wouldn't be out of the question for my hair.  I only apply MT to the scalp and I've mixed mine with meadowfoam oil.  Even though I only apply it to the scalp I know that it works its way down my hair shaft somehow, b/c my hair feels much stronger than before and drier too.

I've really stepped up my moisture game and I'm going to have to start co-washing too.  I DC'd overnight with Silicon Mix last week and my hair turned out really moist and silky.  I DC'd overnight last night with Miss Key 10 n 1 and the Silicon Mix did better so I guess that's what I'll stick with for now.

I haven't really had any excess shedding but I know I"ve definitely got to step my moisture game up.  I'm thinking about applying MT every other day and seeing if that helps some with dryness.  I wouldn't think it would slow my growth down too much to do every other day.




onejamifan said:


> Coffee, your hair looks great!
> 
> 
> I have been applying the MT on my scalp for almost 2 weeks now and I feel my ng is very thick. I am only 9 weeks post and I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until June 1st.
> 
> On the downside, I just finished washing my hair and I had sooo much shedding . I mean, the reason why I joined LHCF was to find a way to curb the shedding. I know that the MT will cause shedding at the beginning, but this is craziness!! I had cowashed on Thursday and airdried in a bun (had not combed or brushed hair since), so that might have been accumulated shedded hair, but I was like. Back to square 1 with the shedding. I did not use my garlic this week, so I guess I'll have to add that in next time.
> 
> Another thing is that I've been trying to figure out my moisture/protein balance because I want to curb down on breakage. I had been DC with Humectress or 2 +1 and my hair had started feeling mushy when wet, so I went ahead and put together a concoction of 5 min Aphogee Intensive Kerating Reconstructor with a dominican condish I have (anti-caida maravisus ) in order to up my protein. I added some Suave Humectant with about a 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E for a little moisture. I used that on my ends and the MT on my scalp. I DC'd for about 20 minutes heat +20 no heat and my hair was HARD AS A ROCK!! It felt fine while I was rinsing and detangling (that's where most of the shedding happened) but after I towel dried it, my hair felt like straw. When I started roller setting, my comb could barely make it through and that is after using Lacio Lacio, Humectress (as leave-in) and some LTR...
> 
> So now I'm thinking I gave my hair a protein overload and I am shedding like crazy...
> 
> I know this is abot trial and error but I feel like I can't get it right. The MT is making my hair grow and thicken up, but it has increased my shedding and I still can't figure out my protein/moisture balance...Sorry for the long post and complaining, it's just that I though I was making progress so far and suddenly I feel like am facing a set back....


----------



## jrae

sunbasque said:


> umm so how many people are experiencing shedding? i dont have a lot of hair on my head and cant risk it....



I had shedding in the beginning.  Mine was light.  It is not uncommon for me to experiencing shedding when starting a new growth product though.


----------



## jrae

luckiestdestiny said:


> Why are you putting it on the length of your hair? Only the scalp. It's serious protein.



I agree... especially for relaxed heads with fine hair.  I think you're asking for breakage.  These fine strands can only take so much.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

I was wondering...I am a nerd and sometimes I like to analyze upc barcodes and labels erplexed Weird, I know but hey, everyone has a hobby. I am using the OCT and was looking at the upc label and first off wondered why there was even a barcode if they supposedly don't sell this line anywhere else (as in brick and mortar stores) unless I misheard what Carly said during the interview on the Fox news station. Think of lines like Oyin (they don't; the only other online store they sell on is naturallycurly.com) and Qhemet Biologics (they have upc codes because they sell in actual stores outside of their online site).

I remember when I worked at Ann Taylor for a short while, we were taught how to read _our _upc barcodes. It was pretty interesting 

Anyway I was wondering something. To the left of the barcode on my OCT, the numbers 072607 appear. I was thinking, 'Is this the date when it was made'? I hope not  For those who are using OCT, what numbers appear to the left of your barcode? It could be the item number. Now if someone had one like 131313, I'll know that it is some sort of identification number that only they know the meaning to. Who knows. Darn me for being the analytical type  Thanks!


----------



## plastic

tootrendy19 said:


> I was wondering...I am a nerd and sometimes I like to analyze upc barcodes and labels erplexed Weird, I know but hey, everyone has a hobby. I am using the OCT and was looking at the upc label and first off wondered why there was even a barcode if they supposedly don't sell this line anywhere else (as in brick and mortar stores) unless I misheard what Carly said during the interview on the Fox news station. Think of lines like Oyin (they don't; the only other online store they sell on is naturallycurly.com) and Qhemet Biologics (they have upc codes because they sell in actual stores outside of their online site).
> 
> I remember when I worked at Ann Taylor for a short while, we were taught how to read _our _upc barcodes. It was pretty interesting
> 
> Anyway I was wondering something. To the left of the barcode on my OCT, the numbers 072607 appear. I was thinking, 'Is this the date when it was made'? I hope not  For those who are using OCT, what numbers appear to the left of your barcode? It could be the item number. Now if someone had one like 131313, I'll know that it is some sort of identification number that only they know the meaning to. Who knows. Darn me for being the analytical type  Thanks!


----------



## Jetblackhair

tootrendy19 said:


> *I was wondering...I am a nerd and sometimes I like to analyze upc barcodes and labels erplexed *Weird, I know but hey, everyone has a hobby. I am using the OCT and was looking at the upc label and first off wondered why there was even a barcode if they supposedly don't sell this line anywhere else (as in brick and mortar stores) unless I misheard what Carly said during the interview on the Fox news station. Think of lines like Oyin (they don't; the only other online store they sell on is naturallycurly.com) and Qhemet Biologics (they have upc codes because they sell in actual stores outside of their online site).
> 
> I remember when I worked at Ann Taylor for a short while, we were taught how to read _our _upc barcodes. It was pretty interesting
> 
> Anyway I was wondering something. To the left of the barcode on my OCT, the numbers 072607 appear. I was thinking, 'Is this the date when it was made'? I hope not  For those who are using OCT, what numbers appear to the left of your barcode? It could be the item number. Now if someone had one like 131313, I'll know that it is some sort of identification number that only they know the meaning to. Who knows. Darn me for being the analytical type  Thanks!



That sounds so funny, but hey, nothing wrong with having an inquiry mind.  I checked out the numbers on all of my products and they are as follows:

Ovation Cell Therapy Pack - 072607
Mega-Tek Rejuvenator - 041307
Mega-Tek Rebuilder - 121406
 
I guess a good question would be how long is the shelf life if these are dates of when the product was made.

As far as them having a UPC code, remember Eqyss is the parent company and they sell to distributors.  They might as well put UPC codes on the Ovation products.  Who knows, they maybe looking to distribute Ovation once they reach a certain amount of sales.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Jetblackhair said:


> That sounds so funny, but hey, nothing wrong with having an inquiry mind.  I checked out the numbers on all of my products and they are as follows:
> 
> Ovation Cell Therapy Pack - 072607
> Mega-Tek Rejuvenator - 041307
> Mega-Tek Rebuilder - 121406
> 
> I guess a good question would be how long is the shelf life if these are dates of when the product was made.
> 
> * As far as them having a UPC code, remember Eqyss is the parent company and they sell to distributors.  They might as well put UPC codes on the Ovation products.  Who knows, they maybe looking to distribute Ovation once they reach a certain amount of sales.*



That makes sense. Thanks  After I posted, I thought that it could be for inventory purposes - to scan product into whatever system they use. Or if they use an outside company to do their inventory, it would be easier for them to have barcodes to scan.


----------



## Jetblackhair

tootrendy19 said:


> That makes sense. Thanks  After I posted, I thought that it could be for inventory purposes - to scan product into whatever system they use. Or if they use an outside company to do their inventory, it would be easier for them to have barcodes to scan.



That would be a good guess too.  Hmm :scratchch now I'm still wondering how long is the shelf life.   I want my product to be potent for growth.


----------



## LondonDiva

If people are put off using this product because of shedding then don't stop using it. I too had shedding, I too have great growth and thickness from this product.  It seem that this is a short lived initial side effect. Why it happens I dunno, maybe the rapid new growth, but it doesn't last long and returns to normal after a few weeks. I was kinda thinking maybe this stuff doesn't agree with me.

Breakage is what you nee to be more concerned with not shedding. I use MT daily on the scalp and wash once a week. I have 12 weeks worth of growth in 5 weeks. I have over and inch in the back, never had that much in 4 weeks alone.

Give it 4-5 weeks of constant use. Trust me you will see a difference.


----------



## Prettypsych

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm a lot fuzzier, which is why I'm going to try Sabino moisture block. I don't know if you saw the link, but they're giving out free samples at www.gotfrizz.com and you just do it online or call them and tell them that you heard about it here (I'm hope we can negotiate a discount in the future if we like the product and I called and spoke to the owner, and he was too cool). Anyways, I plan to use it and flat iron my hair for the week. It's almost like a humctant as it seals in any moisture you put in during the wash, and blocks out any from the environment until your next wash. I'm trying it out today and will post results on the sabino post. Reason, I assume if it can block out moisture, maybe the part of my hair that's touched by my MT/OCT mis, despite my putting it on the scalp, will not revert as fast. Then it won't be too fuzzy until my next wash. lala pm'd me about it and I thank her. She has waist length hair and loves it. I think it could work on anyone who doesn't want the frizz mess or reverting...so I'm ecstatic.
> But to answer your question, I'm definitely a frizz head so to speak and can't keep being so. I'm a student in the masters program for psychology, but I'm also an actress. As such, I have to look on point all the time if I have an audition coming up. So I want my hair to grow, but I don't want to look like a frizz ball. It says it also helps when natural to keep the frizz out and the curls defined, so I'm really excited about the product. I'm keeping my hopes up. If this works, I'm going to thank lala because bless her!


 

Thanks for the recommendation, luckiestdestiny. This may be stupid, but I have a Q: . I have dry hair, so, if Sabino it blocks moisture in general, will it block any moisturizer I put on my hair until I wash? Please chime in anyone who has an idea...


----------



## isisalisa

I have a idea I am going to take a small section of hair and dye it blonde just so I can see the growth rate of the hair. What do you ladies think. I had blonde streaks before it was really cute on me.


----------



## LondonDiva

isisalisa said:


> I have a idea I am going to take a small section of hair and dye it blonde* just *so I can see the growth rate of the hair. What do you ladies think. I had blonde streaks before it was really cute on me.



If it's just for the growth rate then I wouldn't bother. But it's your hair.


----------



## EbonyEyes

LondonDiva said:


> No response from Ovation as of yet to my e-mail I sent them. Just plain rude ifyou ask me, wanna take people's money but can't answer some questions and I know some of the ladies on this board have had their e-mails answered between the time I sent mine out until now.
> 
> I'm going to sleep on it then send my e-mail in the morning, because if I e-mail them now I'll just be extra pissy.



Have you received a response from Ovation yet?


----------



## LondonDiva

EbonyEyes said:


> Have you received a response from Ovation yet?



You know something I didn't receive a response...thanks for reminding me. I'm gonna bump up my e-mail right now and ask them where the hell it is.

*Hello

I wrote to you approximately 12 days ago and have yet to receive a response, or even a notification that you've received my e-mail.  I'd appreciate if you can get back to me as soon as possible. I as well as an online forum full of ladies are awaiting a response.

Kind Regards
Naomi Miller*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

shakesha22 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, luckiestdestiny. This may be stupid, but I have a Q: . I have dry hair, so, if Sabino it blocks moisture in general, will it block any moisturizer I put on my hair until I wash? Please chime in anyone who has an idea...


Okay, so this is what I heard from the creator directly, because I called and happened to call at a time when he was in (luckily).  I feel sorry for him because I drilled away at him for like 30 minutes, because I knew I'd never get a chance like that again.  How often does anyone get to speak to the creator?  Anyways, so this is what I found out.  When you apply your moisture and seal...normally it evaporates in a few hours w/o the product. Just on a normal everyday basis, as all moisture is water based.  What his product does is form a seal so that it retains the moisture you put in there until the next wash. It maintains the perfect moisture level is what I mean.  So anyways, that's why we have to put on product everyday, because the air, is sucking it up.  So with his product, he says when you shampoo, and dc, leave a little moisturizing conditioner in, then (I explained my hairtype is 4a w/ a little 3c so he told me what to do for african american hair) put in your other moisture (mine is qhemet  biologics) seal with your oil (do everything you normally would), then apply the moisture block.  All that good stuff will not evaporate, it will retain a perfect moisture balance until you wash your hair. When you wash, the product and all the stuff you put in will of course wash out too. I was very concerned myself as I have super dry hair (I have thyroid disease and it sucks out all the moisture in my hair so I have to be very careful). Hope that helps...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

isisalisa said:


> I have a idea I am going to take a small section of hair and dye it blonde just so I can see the growth rate of the hair. What do you ladies think. I had blonde streaks before it was really cute on me.


All I can say is wow. If you like it go for it...but wow that's commitement!


----------



## Aggie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay, so this is what I heard from the creator directly, because I called and happened to call at a time when he was in (luckily). I feel sorry for him because I drilled away at him for like 30 minutes, because I knew I'd never get a chance like that again. How often does anyone get to speak to the creator? Anyways, so this is what I found out. When you apply your moisture and seal...normally it evaporates in a few hours w/o the product. Just on a normal everyday basis, as all moisture is water based. What his product does is form a seal so that it retains the moisture you put in there until the next wash. It maintains the perfect moisture level is what I mean. So anyways, that's why we have to put on product everyday, because the air, is sucking it up. So with his product, he says when you shampoo, and dc, leave a little moisturizing conditioner in, then (I explained my hairtype is 4a w/ a little 3c so he told me what to do for african american hair) put in your other moisture (mine is qhemet biologics) seal with your oil (do everything you normally would), then apply the moisture block. All that good stuff will not evaporate, it will retain a perfect moisture balance until you wash your hair. When you wash, the product and all the stuff you put in will of course wash out too. I was very concerned myself as I have super dry hair (I have thyroid disease and it sucks out all the moisture in my hair so I have to be very careful). Hope that helps...


 
I'm sorry luckiestdestiny, but this post totally confused me. Can you put in point form, step by step so I can follow it properly please? I read it a couple of times and I still can't follow what it's saying and I really want to understand what the creator of OCT had to say about usage for AA hair. Thanks honey.


----------



## Aggie

LondonDiva said:


> If people are put off using this product because of shedding then don't stop using it. I too had shedding, I too have great growth and thickness from this product. It seem that this is a short lived initial side effect. Why it happens I dunno, maybe the rapid new growth, but it doesn't last long and returns to normal after a few weeks. I was kinda thinking maybe this stuff doesn't agree with me.
> 
> Breakage is what you nee to be more concerned with not shedding. I use MT daily on the scalp and wash once a week. I have 12 weeks worth of growth in 5 weeks. I have over and inch in the back, never had that much in 4 weeks alone.
> 
> Give it 4-5 weeks of constant use. Trust me you will see a difference.


 
Thanks for the encouragement LD.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Aggie said:


> I'm sorry luckiestdestiny, but this post totally confused me. Can you put in point form, step by step so I can follow it properly please? I read it a couple of times and I still can't follow what it's saying and I really want to understand what the creator of OCT had to say about usage for AA hair. Thanks honey.


I'm probably confusing you. Shakesha22 asked about a product I was going to use with my OCT/ Mega tek. I told them about that product and how I was going to use it.  I was going to wash, deep condition, leave in a little of my conditioner (not oct/mega tek) and then put moisture, seal with oil, and apply the moisture block product.  It would keep the moisture at the optimal level as it locks in all the moisture we put in (moisture block). Then what I'm going to do is grease with my OCT/ Mega tek mix on my scalp, without worrying about my hair reverting (I'm natural).  Or at least, that's what I'm hoping it will do as I've heard great things about it and am trying it. Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the encouragement LD.



Thanks, LD  I have been shedding quite a bit as well. I mean, shedding everywhere. So I will keep at it. I know that it's the initial stage where some shedding is expected, so I'll keep using.

I mix the OCT with MT, adding jojoba and grapeseed oil with a little Rosemary and apply directly to my scalp everyday or every other day.

I won't give up. I am getting length but I want thickness and fullness moreso than anything else. I'm finally full APL so I'm happy but I still want the thickness. My hair is so very fine!


----------



## tt8

*WELCOME TO CHALLENGE!!!!...
** cieramichelle
belleama
seximami
princesslocks
lady_brown
iasade
Golden
isisalisa

Ovación
tt8
*


----------



## Key

With what I'm reading here about initial shedding I have to ask, if your already shedding from say stress or illness or some reason, should you start using oct or should you wait??


----------



## SelfStyled

Okay, I have been lurking, lurking (while waiting for my Oct delivery, hopefully May 8th) , any ways.  The shedding thing is bugging me out because, like many others,   I also have fine hair.  I really would like to improve thickness, which isn't going to happen if I am shedding way my progress.. 

I think some suggestions for the shedding:


*Start low and go slow*.  I know we all want to just dive in and start using OCT/MT asap and every day, but I would start at an every other day application to see how my scalp/hair responds and then you can reevaluate.

For those with fine hair, be careful with applying to your hair.  May be leave on while just in the shower,  for 3-5 minutes.  This is a decent protein treatment we're talking about.  Not realy sure If I would apply to the lenghts of my hair more than once a week, and certainly not a leave in.

As has already been mentioned, mixing your OCT/MT  with mahabhringraj oil or bhringrag oil as both these oils have properties to cause less hair fall.

Don't introduce any new products into your regimen while initiating the OCT/MT that way you can deduce what is causing what.

If you are noticing shedding increase your washes. If you are a weekly washer consider bumping to washing every 3 or 4 days. Sometimes a clean scalp will shed less hair.

Stay on top of your moisture.  Make sure you *Deep Condition* with  your most moisturzing deep conditioners.
 
That's all I can think of for now.   If anyone else has found a way to reduce shedding please let me know, because I am really hoping that this works for me.  Good luck everyone, TT8, I will PM you as soon as I get my OCT, so I can officially be part of the challenge.


----------



## aprilj

SelfStyled said:


> Okay, I have been lurking, lurking (while waiting for my Oct delivery, hopefully May 8th) , any ways. The shedding thing is bugging me out because, like many others, I also have fine hair. I really would like to improve thickness, which isn't going to happen if I am shedding way my progress..
> 
> I think some suggestions for the shedding:
> 
> 
> *Start low and go slow*. I know we all want to just dive in and start using OCT/MT asap and every day, but I would start at an every other day application to see how my scalp/hair responds and then you can reevaluate.
> 
> For those with fine hair, be careful with applying to your hair. May be leave on while just in the shower, for 3-5 minutes. This is a decent protein treatment we're talking about. Not realy sure If I would apply to the lenghts of my hair more than once a week, and certainly not a leave in.
> 
> As has already been mentioned, mixing your OCT/MT with mahabhringraj oil or bhringrag oil as both these oils have properties to cause less hair fall.
> 
> Don't introduce any new products into your regimen while initiating the OCT/MT that way you can deduce what is causing what.
> 
> If you are noticing shedding increase your washes. If you are a weekly washer consider bumping to washing every 3 or 4 days. Sometimes a clean scalp will shed less hair.
> 
> Stay on top of your moisture. Make sure you *Deep Condition* with your most moisturzing deep conditioners.
> That's all I can think of for now. If anyone else has found a way to reduce shedding please let me know, because I am really hoping that this works for me. Good luck everyone, TT8, I will PM you as soon as I get my OCT, so I can officially be part of the challenge.


 
I've been using MT for a week now and I've actually seen a decrease in shedding.  Before MT, I had a significant amount of shedding.  Now I'm seeing about 10 strands.  I part my hair and apply the MT (straight) on my scalp and follow with Silk Elements Leave In Moisturizing Cream and Nexxus Humectress (to the length) as a leave in.  I've been doing this daily and haven't had any issues.  The first day that I used the MT, I didn't follow through with a moisturizer and right away I noticed that my hair appeared dry and rough.  So with all this being said...it's a great product but you really have to follow up with some type of moisturizer.

This morning I tried Proclaim Activator Gel instead of the Humectress and everything's good so far .


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

erplexed I feel you on this one, I am having to forego MT for the next 2 weeks to try and track my progress and get a hold on this shedding.  I washed this week and I had more hair come out than I had in a long time (and I used garlic oil).....

Shedding is what I'm trying to stop and this has started it up again...I don't like that.  I can't lose anymore hair (alopecia survivor).  I keep thinking that I may have to add *MT to oil*, instead of the other way around.  You may be like me, and have too much protein in your hair already and therefore this is protein overload.  It could be that others have less protein in their hair, so they aren't experiencing this to the degree you and I are.  You can PM me and we can discuss this a little more and brainstorm solutions.  But, I don't want to give MT up all together because I know it works.

Those that are dealing with sheddiing, feel free to PM me and we can troubleshoot, find a mix that works with MT so that we can have happy and healthy hair growing, too! 



onejamifan said:


> Coffee, your hair looks great!
> 
> 
> I have been applying the MT on my scalp for almost 2 weeks now and I feel my ng is very thick. I am only 9 weeks post and I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until June 1st.
> 
> On the downside, I just finished washing my hair and I had sooo much shedding . I mean, the reason why I joined LHCF was to find a way to curb the shedding. I know that the MT will cause shedding at the beginning, but this is craziness!! I had cowashed on Thursday and airdried in a bun (had not combed or brushed hair since), so that might have been accumulated shedded hair, but I was like. Back to square 1 with the shedding. I did not use my garlic this week, so I guess I'll have to add that in next time.
> 
> Another thing is that I've been trying to figure out my moisture/protein balance because I want to curb down on breakage. I had been DC with Humectress or 2 +1 and my hair had started feeling mushy when wet, so I went ahead and put together a concoction of 5 min Aphogee Intensive Kerating Reconstructor with a dominican condish I have (anti-caida maravisus ) in order to up my protein. I added some Suave Humectant with about a 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E for a little moisture. I used that on my ends and the MT on my scalp. I DC'd for about 20 minutes heat +20 no heat and my hair was HARD AS A ROCK!! It felt fine while I was rinsing and detangling (that's where most of the shedding happened) but after I towel dried it, my hair felt like straw. When I started roller setting, my comb could barely make it through and that is after using Lacio Lacio, Humectress (as leave-in) and some LTR...
> 
> So now I'm thinking I gave my hair a protein overload and I am shedding like crazy...
> 
> I know this is abot trial and error but I feel like I can't get it right. The MT is making my hair grow and thicken up, but it has increased my shedding and I still can't figure out my protein/moisture balance...Sorry for the long post and complaining, it's just that I though I was making progress so far and suddenly I feel like am facing a set back....


----------



## LondonDiva

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> erplexed I feel you on this one, I am having to forego MT for the next 2 weeks to try and track my progress and get a hold on this shedding.  I washed this week and I had more hair come out than I had in a long time (and I used garlic oil).....
> 
> Shedding is what I'm trying to stop and this has started it up again...I don't like that.  I can't lose anymore hair (alopecia survivor).  I keep thinking that I may have to add *MT to oil*, instead of the other way around.  You may be like me, and have too much protein in your hair already and therefore this is protein overload.  It could be that others have less protein in their hair, so they aren't experiencing this to the degree you and I are.  You can PM me and we can discuss this a little more and brainstorm solutions.  But, I don't want to give MT up all together because I know it works.
> 
> Those that are dealing with sheddiing, feel free to PM me and we can troubleshoot, *find a mix that works with MT so that we can have happy and healthy hair growing, too!*



If the MT is working as it should nothing is going to stop the shedding. It does cease, but in the meantime you need to be patient, because you could be making a mix that makes it worse. 

The only MT downside in a lot of cases is shedding. It's a common side effect with growing hair


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LondonDiva said:


> If the MT is working as it should nothing is going to stop the shedding. It does cease, but in the meantime you need to be patient, because you could be making a mix that makes it worse.
> 
> The only MT downside in a lot of cases is shedding. It's a common side effect with growing hair


I'm not shedding and I have mega newgrowth...so does my puppy (I'm sure you saw pics).  I used majabringaraj.  The days I didn't, I saw a little shedding, the days I added it, it stopped.


----------



## LondonDiva

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm not shedding and I have mega newgrowth...so does my puppy (I'm sure you saw pics).  I used majabringaraj.  The days I didn't, I saw a little shedding, the days I added it, it stopped.



I have mega new growth also, but shed in the beginning. SOme people shed and others didn't but new growth both seem to have. People that are worrying/stressing over shedding can also make it worse by worrying about it. I just put it in a protective style and paid it no mind.


----------



## onejamifan

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, I sent you a pm already. 

I am not going to stress it too much right now. I will take your advice, LondonDiva and put my hair in a protective style and cut back a bit on the MT. Instead of every day, maybe just 3x/week and on wash day. No more airdrying for me! See if that makes a difference. I'll keep away from DC with anything that contains protein and up the moisture. Hopefully that will do the trick. I'll keep y'all posted on what happens over the next week. Hopefully the shedding will ease up and the great growth will continue


----------



## LondonDiva

onejamifan said:


> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, I sent you a pm already.
> 
> I am not going to stress it too much right now. I will take your advice, LondonDiva and put my hair in a protective style and cut back a bit on the MT. Instead of every day, maybe just 3x/week and on wash day. No more airdrying for me! See if that makes a difference. I'll keep away from DC with anything that contains protein and up the moisture. Hopefully that will do the trick. I'll keep y'all posted on what happens over the next week. Hopefully the shedding will ease up and the great growth will continue



I'd advise (but of course it's up to you) use the MT daily and if you find it drying add a lil castor oil to combat dryness.  I think the more you use it the better the results. I just take my hair down to apply then put it back in the protective style and don't comb it until it's wet on hair wash day.


----------



## eshille

SelfStyled said:


> Okay, I have been lurking, lurking (while waiting for my Oct delivery, hopefully May 8th) , any ways. The shedding thing is bugging me out because, like many others, I also have fine hair. I really would like to improve thickness, which isn't going to happen if I am shedding way my progress..
> 
> I think some suggestions for the shedding:
> 
> *Start low and go slow*. I know we all want to just dive in and start using OCT/MT asap and every day, but I would start at an every other day application to see how my scalp/hair responds and then you can reevaluate.
> 
> For those with fine hair, be careful with applying to your hair. May be leave on while just in the shower, for 3-5 minutes. This is a decent protein treatment we're talking about. Not realy sure If I would apply to the lenghts of my hair more than once a week, and certainly not a leave in.
> 
> As has already been mentioned, mixing your OCT/MT with mahabhringraj oil or bhringrag oil as both these oils have properties to cause less hair fall.
> 
> Don't introduce any new products into your regimen while initiating the OCT/MT that way you can deduce what is causing what.
> 
> If you are noticing shedding increase your washes. If you are a weekly washer consider bumping to washing every 3 or 4 days. Sometimes a clean scalp will shed less hair.
> 
> Stay on top of your moisture. Make sure you *Deep Condition* with your most moisturzing deep conditioners.
> That's all I can think of for now. If anyone else has found a way to reduce shedding please let me know, because I am really hoping that this works for me. Good luck everyone, TT8, I will PM you as soon as I get my OCT, so I can officially be part of the challenge.


 
Really good advice for everyone, thanks. 

I did not experience any of the shedding nor breaking issues with my first and only application of the complete OCT system, however I'm battling other issues 
and have stepped up the moisture/deep conditioning game.

I have very fine hair also and decided to put CT on my scalp only...very, very carefully. I mixed it with a tiny bit of water for ease of spreading. This morning 
as I was rinsing my hair I could smell the chemicals as they were being released. I think it's impossible NOT to get some of this stuff on the hair line, hence 
when washing with my regular products, I'm getting additional protein rinsing down my hair shaft anyway erplexed which only compounds my problem. 

I think that's why january keeps saying follow the complete system's directions, don't make up your own process and there will be no problems. 

I do like the effects the system has had on those portions of my hair which were still in a relaxed state and I can attest to those areas being quite 
nice, fluffy, curly and silky when dry, the strength in my strands as a result of the product has been phenomenal.


----------



## onejamifan

LondonDiva said:


> I'd advise (but of course it's up to you) use the MT daily and if you find it drying add a lil castor oil to combat dryness. I think the more you use it the better the results. I just take my hair down to apply then put it back in the protective style and don't comb it until it's wet on hair wash day.


 
I am going to do the 3x/week this week just to try it out. If I think it is getting better, then I might increase to 4x and so on and so forth. I do want to add some honeyquat to the MT for moisture, but I don't know exactly what amount I should put into my bottle. I assume I have about 13-14 oz left in it.... any ideas???


----------



## MuslimahTresses

LondonDiva said:


> I'd advise (but of course it's up to you) use the MT daily and if you find it drying add a lil castor oil to combat dryness. I think the more you use it the better the results. I just take my hair down to apply then put it back in the protective style and don't comb it until it's wet on hair wash day.


 

About how much Castor Oil should be added to an 8oz bottle of MT? I want to try it but i know the protien in it would make my new growth hard and dry.


----------



## AfroKink

*The package will reach my parents tomorrow.  Hopefully I can convince momsie to mail it to me.  I CAN'T WAIT TWO MORE WEEKS!

Lys*


----------



## Aggie

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm probably confusing you. Shakesha22 asked about a product I was going to use with my OCT/ Mega tek. I told them about that product and how I was going to use it. I was going to wash, deep condition, leave in a little of my conditioner (not oct/mega tek) and then put moisture, seal with oil, and apply the moisture block product. It would keep the moisture at the optimal level as it locks in all the moisture we put in (moisture block). Then what I'm going to do is grease with my OCT/ Mega tek mix on my scalp, without worrying about my hair reverting (I'm natural). Or at least, that's what I'm hoping it will do as I've heard great things about it and am trying it. Sorry for the confusion...


 
Okay thanks luckiestdestiny


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Just a personal update. I mentioned to JustKiya that I was really concentrating on my nape and temple areas because they just never seemed to grow.

Interestingly enough, it made sense why I didn't need to relax those areas because I didn't have growth, yet every 8 weeks relaxer was applied to those areas.

Anyway, enough of rant...the purpose for this was to give kudos, once again, to MT!!

I noticed over the weekend (and I know this thread is worthless w/o pics) that my temples ARE filling in and my front edges actually have waved new growth. Seriously, I can't believe it!!! 

I just thought my hair in the front was a different texture and so fine I just couldn't see the new growth...duh..there wasn't any 

MegaTek to the rescue, again....

Go Team MegaTek


----------



## Aggie

A really great treatment for shedding hair is Alter Ego Garlic Treatment. I bought mine from www.sickbay.biz. I also have Nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo I use sparingly and pay careful attention to apply to my scalp only as it has a clarifying affect on the hair. Perhaps it can also be diluted before applying to your scalp and remember - sparingly.

I also sometimes use an at home treatment I make myself. Here is the recipe - Crush about 7-9 cloves of garlic and mix with about 2 oz of extra virgin olive oil and heat in the microwave for about 20-25 seconds or just hot enough to apply to your scalp without burning yourself. 

Put on a plastic cap and keep mixture on your scalp for 30 minutes with or without heat. I usually use heat. I would apply do this treatment as a pre-poo before I shampoo and condition my hair. It smells really strong at first, but as soon as you wash with poo and conditioner, the garlic scent goes away. Ladies, this treatment is amazing and it works. I recommend repeating at least once or twice a week for as long as there is excessive shedding.

ETA: Shedding usually subsides at about 3 weeks of treatment.


----------



## eshille

Aggie, I like the natural approach. I've added your recipe to my files just in case...THANKS


----------



## Aggie

eshille said:


> Aggie, I like the natural approach. I've added your recipe to my files just in case...THANKS


 
You are welcomed honey. Let us know how it works out for you but give it time to work first, okay?


----------



## jrae

Good posts and good support about the shedding.  I can understand some panic about this cuz it feels like you are losing your progress, but don't forget some shedding is normall.  My assistant was complaining about her chronic shedding as she tosses her midback length hair around.  Okay?   

So, please don't be discouraged... there are so many benefits to these products  ... great smell, stronger hair, growth, thickness...  Oh, I forgot to mention the hair color improvement!   I am starting to see it!  So thank you all who encouraged me to be patient.  My brown/blond/red strands are more vibrant, seems like my old grays are darkening.  My new OCT grays look the same to me, but we'll see.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Aggie said:


> A really great treatment for shedding hair is Alter Ego Garlic Treatment. I bought mine from www.sickbay.biz. I also have Nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo I use sparingly and pay careful attention to apply to my scalp only as it has a clarifying affect on the hair. Perhaps it can also be diluted before applying to your scalp and remember - sparingly.
> 
> I also sometimes use an at home treatment I make myself. Here is the recipe - Crush about 7-9 cloves of garlic and mix with about 2 oz of extra virgin olive oil and heat in the microwave for about 20-25 seconds or just hot enough to apply to your scalp without burning yourself.
> 
> Put on a plastic cap and keep mixture on your scalp for 30 minutes with or without heat. I usually use heat. I would apply do this treatment as a pre-poo before I shampoo and condition my hair. It smells really strong at first, but as soon as you wash with poo and conditioner, the garlic scent goes away. Ladies, this treatment is amazing and it works. I recommend repeating at least once or twice a week for as long as there is excessive shedding.
> 
> ETA: Shedding usually subsides at about 3 weeks of treatment.



Ooh, I'm gonna try this on me and my mom. Can this also be used as a preventative treatment ya think ?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

april shower said:


> About how much Castor Oil should be added to an 8oz bottle of MT? I want to try it but i know the protien in it would make my new growth hard and dry.


Although I made my own special MT mix, I don't find the MT to be near as drying as I thought it would be.  What do you use as your daily mositure?


----------



## Aggie

tootrendy19 said:


> Ooh, I'm gonna try this on me and my mom. Can this also be used as a preventative treatment ya think ?


 
I imagine so especially when used as a pre-poo.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Aggie said:


> A really great treatment for shedding hair is Alter Ego Garlic Treatment. I bought mine from www.sickbay.biz. I also have Nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo I use sparingly and pay careful attention to apply to my scalp only as it has a clarifying affect on the hair. Perhaps it can also be diluted before applying to your scalp and remember - sparingly.
> 
> I also sometimes use an at home treatment I make myself. Here is the recipe - Crush about 7-9 cloves of garlic and mix with about 2 oz of extra virgin olive oil and heat in the microwave for about 20-25 seconds or just hot enough to apply to your scalp without burning yourself.
> 
> Put on a plastic cap and keep mixture on your scalp for 30 minutes with or without heat. I usually use heat. I would apply do this treatment as a pre-poo before I shampoo and condition my hair. It smells really strong at first, but as soon as you wash with poo and conditioner, the garlic scent goes away. Ladies, this treatment is amazing and it works. I recommend repeating at least once or twice a week for as long as there is excessive shedding.
> 
> ETA: Shedding usually subsides at about 3 weeks of treatment.


This is very sound advice. I think I'm going to make myself some garlic oil. I'm not shedding but I think a good garlic oil hot oil treat or prepoo from time to time is just a good thing to do for your scalp over time. There are so many healing properties in garlic.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JD2'd said:


> I've been using MT for probably 6 or so weeks now and my hair likes protein, but even I can tell that protein-overload wouldn't be out of the question for my hair. I only apply MT to the scalp and I've mixed mine with meadowfoam oil. Even though I only apply it to the scalp I know that it works its way down my hair shaft somehow, b/c my hair feels much stronger than before and drier too.
> 
> I've really stepped up my moisture game and I'm going to have to start co-washing too. I DC'd overnight with Silicon Mix last week and my hair turned out really moist and silky. I DC'd overnight last night with Miss Key 10 n 1 and the Silicon Mix did better so I guess that's what I'll stick with for now.
> 
> I haven't really had any excess shedding but I know I"ve definitely got to step my moisture game up. I'm thinking about applying MT every other day and seeing if that helps some with dryness. I wouldn't think it would slow my growth down too much to do every other day.


 
I need to dust my big megga monster jug of silicon mix off and use that stuff   Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JD2'd said:


> I've been using MT for probably 6 or so weeks now and my hair likes protein, but even I can tell that protein-overload wouldn't be out of the question for my hair. I only apply MT to the scalp and I've mixed mine with meadowfoam oil. Even though I only apply it to the scalp I know that it works its way down my hair shaft somehow, b/c my hair feels much stronger than before and drier too.
> 
> I've really stepped up my moisture game and I'm going to have to start co-washing too. I DC'd overnight with Silicon Mix last week and my hair turned out really moist and silky. I DC'd overnight last night with Miss Key 10 n 1 and the Silicon Mix did better so I guess that's what I'll stick with for now.
> 
> I haven't really had any excess shedding but I know I"ve definitely got to step my moisture game up. I'm thinking about applying MT every other day and seeing if that helps some with dryness. I wouldn't think it would slow my growth down too much to do every other day.


 
I need to dust my big megga monster jug of silicon mix off and use that stuff  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is very sound advice. I think I'm going to make myself some garlic oil. I'm not shedding but I think a good garlic oil hot oil treat or prepoo from time to time is just a good thing to do for your scalp over time. There are so many healing properties in garlic.


 
This is a good idea AtlantaJJ to make a whole bigger batch that would last for several treatments/pre-poos. It can be refridgerated and heated just before using. This is actually what I do myself as I hate to make a fresh batch every single time I need to use it. Simply multiply items for as much treatment you feel you will need. By the way, I do not strain it once mixed because I like the garlic's properties to still be actively at work for a long time.


----------



## tt8

*CONGRATS OCT/MEGA-TEK PLEDGES!!! 

*We have successfully entered our 2nd month of the challenge. Keep applying your OCT and MT often and up that moisture level. GOOD LUCK!! Whoohoo

Ovación*
tt8*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Aggie said:


> This is a good idea AtlantaJJ to make a whole bigger batch that would last for several treatments/pre-poos. It can be refridgerated and heated just before using. This is actually what I do myself as I hate to make a fresh batch every single time I need to use it. Simply multiply items for as much treatment you feel you will need. By the way, I do not strain it once mixed because I like the garlic's properties to still be actively at work for a long time.


That's why your hair is all down your back girl !!!    Shinny and pretty, I'm gonna make a batch this weekend.  Fresh crushed garlic, grapeseed and a slash of olive....and seasme oil...(that smells strong so it will def be a prepoo!!)


----------



## asha

Got the mega tek today...please add me to the challenge.


----------



## cieramichele

Hows it going atlanta?


----------



## Curlytime

Regarding moiture, someone on the board recommended mixing 1/2 glyerin and 1/2 aloe vera gel for a moisture mix. Well I did my Ovation system today in the shower. 

Did a pre-poo with conditioner (Pantene R&N hair) to detangle
Mixed the Ovation shampoo with VO5 strawberries and cream conditioner
applied Ovation CT only on the scalp
applied the Ovation Creme rinse and a DC (lustersilk;sweet almond, apricot kernal, and castor oils, honey, and SAA) left on my hair under plasic cap while I worked out and then some (about 2 hours)
Applied Elasta QP silk thermo
Applied a mixture of AV gel, glycerin and rose water
Applied KK curling custard & Miss Jessie CM (mixed the two)
airdryed
My hair is shining, very moist. It has not been this moist ever. When I feel my hair it almost feels like it is still wet it's so moist. I believe what made the biggest difference is the AV gel, glycerin and rose water mix. Oh and the rose water makes my hair smell wonderful.


----------



## belleama

I have updated my Fotki with starting pics. They are located in the 2008 Challenges folder. I have also updated my Fotki with a new regimen, links, and the whole list of products that I am using. My first update will be after my relaxer in June.

Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

I can't take it any longer lol. I just ordered my megatek from easypetstore and I may order my mom some too.


----------



## sweetgal

I dont think I have been added to the challenge, please add me to teh challenge!


----------



## Sernity_Now

Hi ladies

I've been using OCT for about a week and half and I think its working because this bald spot that I have (from alopecia ) seems to be getting thicker. But I've been using the CT on my scalp while I have my hair in kinky twists. I want to take them out and get them redone but I want to do a protein treatment (with Aphogee 2 min) but I'm not sure if I can do that with the OCT because I'm not sure if it will be too much protein. Help a Sista out 

TIA


----------



## KPH

Sernity_Now said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been using OCT for about a week and half and I think its working because this bald spot that I have (from alopecia ) seems to be getting thicker. But I've been using the CT on my scalp while I have my hair in kinky twists. I want to take them out and get them redone but I want to do a protein treatment (with Aphogee 2 min) but I'm not sure if I can do that with the OCT because I'm not sure if it will be too much protein. Help a Sista out
> 
> TIA


 
If the OCT is working, stick with it.  The think spot in the top of my head has filled out.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Wow, I have made my own garlic oil, too...however, I let my clove of peeled and slightly crushed garlic set in a about 8 oz of evoo for about one week, and I use it as a prepoo w cap, no heat for about 4 hrs or over night if possible.  This has helped.  But, still MT made my hair shed regardless.  I have Nutrine garlic poo and cond and I use it as well.... I have been using this system for about a month, and shedding is not as extreme as it once was...i got the garlic poo/cond tip from nicole1976, i believe....i heard that it worked, but i never tried it until nicole told me how great it was...i guess i needed a real testimonial...i bought my nutrine from ibeautyny.com...



Aggie said:


> A really great treatment for shedding hair is Alter Ego Garlic Treatment. I bought mine from www.sickbay.biz. I also have Nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo I use sparingly and pay careful attention to apply to my scalp only as it has a clarifying affect on the hair. Perhaps it can also be diluted before applying to your scalp and remember - sparingly.
> 
> I also sometimes use an at home treatment I make myself. Here is the recipe - Crush about 7-9 cloves of garlic and mix with about 2 oz of extra virgin olive oil and heat in the microwave for about 20-25 seconds or just hot enough to apply to your scalp without burning yourself.
> 
> Put on a plastic cap and keep mixture on your scalp for 30 minutes with or without heat. I usually use heat. I would apply do this treatment as a pre-poo before I shampoo and condition my hair. It smells really strong at first, but as soon as you wash with poo and conditioner, the garlic scent goes away. Ladies, this treatment is amazing and it works. I recommend repeating at least once or twice a week for as long as there is excessive shedding.
> 
> ETA: Shedding usually subsides at about 3 weeks of treatment.


----------



## y_nv_pe

Hi Im very new to this site. I have been reading all of your post regarding the mega tek and I'm on my way to purchasing a bottle I was wondering if any of you have tried this product below I seen it on the site Im ordering from:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




if any of you have please let me know. Sorry I have no pics up yet its only my second day on this site.

thanks in advance

does any1 have a site where I can order the mega tek that will ship to canada? if you are uncertain just send me the website and I check myself.


----------



## JustKiya

Sernity_Now said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been using OCT for about a week and half and I think its working because this bald spot that I have (from alopecia ) seems to be getting thicker. But I've been using the CT on my scalp while I have my hair in kinky twists. I want to take them out and get them redone but I want to do a protein treatment (with Aphogee 2 min) but I'm not sure if I can do that with the OCT because I'm not sure if it will be too much protein. Help a Sista out
> 
> TIA



Does your hair feel like it NEEDS the protein? I'm assuming you're relaxed - even so, I don't know if I would jump to  the hardcore stuff right off....


----------



## BrownBetty

Progress report:

I've been using OCT for about a month now.  I use about 3 cap fulls on my scalp then apply a moisturizing con to my hair.  I usually DC for 3 - 4 hours w/o heat once a week.  If I am going to the salon for a wash and set, I apply OCT to my scalp the night before.  

I don't apply every night, cause my scalp can't take it.  Once a week is good for me.

I have about 8 weeks of ng on my scalp... I really had to pull out my planner to see when I got a relaxer last, I swore I was at week 8 or 9, alas I am at week 5.  I think I am going to try and ride it out till the end of the month and relax then.  I just trimmed off 2 inches so this is working out great!  

I will be reordering when this bottle is done!

Mv


----------



## sweetgal

MissVee said:


> Progress report:
> 
> I've been using OCT for about a month now. I use about 3 cap fulls on my scalp then apply a moisturizing con to my hair. I usually DC for 3 - 4 hours w/o heat once a week. If I am going to the salon for a wash and set, I apply OCT to my scalp the night before.
> 
> I don't apply every night, cause my scalp can't take it. Once a week is good for me.
> 
> I have about 8 weeks of ng on my scalp... I really had to pull out my planner to see when I got a relaxer last, I swore I was at week 8 or 9, alas I am at week 5. I think I am going to try and ride it out till the end of the month and relax then. I just trimmed off 2 inches so this is working out great!
> 
> I will be reordering when this bottle is done!
> 
> Mv


 
Wow, that's amazing, I hope i get good results, 

I have been using it for about 1 week, and i had no growth when i started.  I had  my hair texlaxed (however, it's mostly straight) about 2 weeks ago, and I dont know if a texlax can revert, but I think I have new growth already!  But I wont count my eggs before they have hatched.  

In one month I should be able to really tell if this is working for me. 
I have also had some shedding and breakage as well though, so I'm confused.


----------



## MissLawyerLady

Sweetgal,

Make sure that you really stay on top of moisturizing.  The MT has quite a bit of protein and you could easily experience protein overload.  At one week, it may be a little too soon to see protein-overload but its never too early to start moisturizing well.  Make sure to adequately DC (deep condition) your hair with moisturizing DC'ers and to apply daily moisture if necessary.

As for the shedding you've been having, some ladies have experienced shedding too and are using garlic poos and DC to combat the problem.  If you go about 10 or 12 pages back on this thread (maybe not even that far) and read up to the end, you'll read the discussion that was had about shedding and how to deal with it.  HTH


----------



## MuslimahTresses

AtlantaJJ said:


> Although I made my own special MT mix, I don't find the MT to be near as drying as I thought it would be. What do you use as your daily mositure?


 

I use Optimum Care Leave in Conditioner and ORS Olive Oil in the jar. I was thinking that i may not need to use the Castor oil if I just moisturize first then apply the MT to my scalp. Do you think that would be ok?


----------



## jrae

Sernity_Now said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been using OCT for about a week and half and I think its working because this bald spot that I have (from alopecia ) seems to be getting thicker. But I've been using the CT on my scalp while I have my hair in kinky twists. I want to take them out and get them redone but I want to do a protein treatment (with Aphogee 2 min) but I'm not sure if I can do that with the OCT because I'm not sure if it will be too much protein. Help a Sista out
> 
> TIA



Congrats on your thin spot filling in!  I would hold off on the extra Protein on relaxed hair unless your hair is asking for it.  Don't do it out of habit.  I did and my hair was not happy about it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

y_nv_pe said:


> Hi Im very new to this site. I have been reading all of your post regarding the mega tek and I'm on my way to purchasing a bottle I was wondering if any of you have tried this product below I seen it on the site Im ordering from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if any of you have please let me know. Sorry I have no pics up yet its only my second day on this site.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> does any1 have a site where I can order the mega tek that will ship to canada? if you are uncertain just send me the website and I check myself.


  I think I saw somewhere about 100 pages back that there was a site in Canada... If you post doesn't catch someone who knows in this thread, perhaps you could start a new one just to get our Canadian MT user's attention.  If you miss a day in this thread, you have 25 pages to catch up on so your post might get missed in here. 

The MT that you have in the picture is the Pet MT and some ladies are using it. I 'm using the Equine MT Rebuilder I think it's call. They are all basically the same, the pet is a little more potent but they are all labled as safe for human use.  

Good luck finding a site in Canada (oh did you check the first page of this thread?  I don't know if a site was posted there or not)


----------



## AtlantaJJ

april shower said:


> I use Optimum Care Leave in Conditioner and ORS Olive Oil in the jar. I was thinking that i may not need to use the Castor oil if I just moisturize first then apply the MT to my scalp. Do you think that would be ok?


You could give it a try and if your hair starts to feel hard or act funny then you can do a moisture DC and then switch to plan B (add the oil).


----------



## sweetgal

JD2'd said:


> Sweetgal,
> 
> Make sure that you really stay on top of moisturizing. The MT has quite a bit of protein and you could easily experience protein overload. At one week, it may be a little too soon to see protein-overload but its never too early to start moisturizing well. Make sure to adequately DC (deep condition) your hair with moisturizing DC'ers and to apply daily moisture if necessary.
> 
> As for the shedding you've been having, some ladies have experienced shedding too and are using garlic poos and DC to combat the problem. If you go about 10 or 12 pages back on this thread (maybe not even that far) and read up to the end, you'll read the discussion that was had about shedding and how to deal with it. HTH


 
Good looking out girl
Can anyone recommend a good deep condiioner? 

 I'm going to detroit in 2 weeks and plan on buying Kera Kare Humecto and their leave in conditioner, and joicio-Is this a good start?

It appears the cheap conditioners really dont work well for my hair


----------



## AfroKink

MissAlyssa said:


> *
> There are some online Canadian vendors.  Megatek goes for $21-28 USD, plus at least $10 shipping to get it to Canada.  It might be cheaper (maybe not) to get it from a Canadian store.  You can also try local pet stores.
> 
> http://www.bahrsaddlery.com/sb-products.asp?category=181
> http://www.dadoole.com/
> http://www.abitequine.com/sb-products.asp
> http://www.pacificwestenterprises.com/order.htm
> The last website claims to be a wholesaler for Eqyss products in Canada, and will provide info on the closest retailer to you.
> 
> Lys*



*Bumping for a Canadian sistren. 
You could also do a search within this thread for "Canada"... thats how I found my old post.

Lys*


----------



## MuslimahTresses

AtlantaJJ said:


> You could give it a try and if your hair starts to feel hard or act funny then you can do a moisture DC and then switch to plan B (add the oil).


 

Ok, thanks alot AtlantaJJ!


----------



## Sernity_Now

JustKiya said:


> Does your hair feel like it NEEDS the protein? I'm assuming you're relaxed - even so, I don't know if I would jump to  the hardcore stuff right off....



Thanks a lot. I'm not really sure if my hair needs it but its been in the twists for 2 months and I'm just used to doing protein treatments in between the braids just to keep it strong. But I guess the OCT will be enough.


----------



## january noir

Sernity_Now said:


> Thanks a lot. I'm not really sure if my hair needs it but its been in the twists for 2 months and I'm just used to doing protein treatments in between the braids just to keep it strong. But I guess the OCT will be enough.


 
Yes, the Ovation Cell Therapy should be enough.


----------



## y_nv_pe

Thank you MissAlyssa and AtlantaJJ for replying very kind of you. I'm gonna check out a pet store first and if not then resort to the websites. I will keep you posted.


----------



## LondonDiva

I got a response

*I apologize for not getting back to you.  I will respond to your email, I simply haven’t had the time to write a detailed response which I believe you intend to post on the forum.  *

*Thank you for your patience.*

*Regards,*
*Carlee*






So it's just a matter of waiting. And I do believe she's telling me what I already know about posting it on the forum...like that's a problem or something.  I already stated myself and the ladies on the forum are awaiting the response. Sorry I shouldn't have to wait 12 days and 2 e-mails to still keep waiting. Well i'm asking on your (LHCF) behalf, because after this I'm not switching, plus the www is 15 years old you need to sort the shipping options out to, other sites manage perfectly to have more shiping options, this alienates customers with a ton of money to spend. To fill out a seperate form in a word document. I'm alright thanks. But hey...when it comes I'll let you all know.


----------



## january noir

LondonDiva said:


> I got a response
> 
> *I apologize for not getting back to you. I will respond to your email, I simply haven’t had the time to write a detailed response which I believe you intend to post on the forum. *
> 
> *Thank you for your patience.*
> 
> *Regards,*
> *Carlee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's just a matter of waiting. And I do believe she's telling me what I already know about posting it on the forum...like that's a problem or something. I already stated myself and the ladies on the forum are awaiting the response. Sorry I shouldn't have to wait 12 days and 2 e-mails to still keep waiting. Well i'm asking on your (LHCF) behalf, because after this I'm not switching, plus the www is 15 years old you need to sort the shipping options out to, other sites manage perfectly to have more shiping options, this alienates customers with a ton of money to spend. To fill out a seperate form in a word document. I'm alright thanks. But hey...when it comes I'll let you all know.


 
Thanks LondonDiva for the follow up.

I have used both EQyssMega-Tek Rebuilder and the EQyss Premier Creme Rinse after using the Ovation.  

The Ovation line has more "feel good" ingredients as JustKiya stated in another post; more than than the equine/pet products and the feel of my hair after treatment is different.  

The Mega-Tek makes the hair feel stronger/thicker, but is more dry.  Most of all the users are adding other products to get that moisturized "feel" after using Mega=Tek  and I had to do that too.  

With Ovation, my hair feels stronger/thicker AND silky and that's with no other product.  I guess you can say that the Silky feel will cost you more.  

I am a little anxious to hear what they have to say.  I have a feeling I know what they will say as well.

Personally, I prefer the Ovation over Mega-Tek, so hopefully we will get some sort of discount, but if we don't, I am pretty sure I will continue using Ovation just the same.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

january noir said:


> Thanks LondonDiva for the follow up.
> 
> I have used both EQyssMega-Tek Rebuilder and the EQyss Premier Creme Rinse after using the Ovation.
> 
> The Ovation line has more "feel good" ingredients as JustKiya stated in another post; more than than the equine/pet products and the feel of my hair after treatment is different.
> 
> The Mega-Tek makes the hair feel stronger/thicker, but is more dry. Most of all the users are adding other products to get that moisturized "feel" after using Mega=Tek and I had to do that too.
> 
> With Ovation, my hair feels stronger/thicker AND silky and that's with no other product. I guess you can say that the Silky feel will cost you more.
> 
> I am a little anxious to hear what they have to say. I have a feeling I know what they will say as well.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the Ovation over Mega-Tek, so hopefully we will get some sort of discount, but if we don't, I am pretty sure I will continue using Ovation just the same.


I am so glad a that this line is working so well for you and that you are getting consistantly good results.  I'd recommend the Ovation line to a friend with relaxed hair but as it turns out most of my friends are natural now.

This is just an observation because I've been glued to this thread since the first day I started reading.

I may have missed it, and I admit I have not read the entire thread from start to page 90-something, but I don't see many natural ladies raving about great results using the entire Ovation line.

Please correct me if I am wrong, in fact I am seeking responses / input from ladies that are are natural 4a / 4b users having consistant success with the entire Ovation line.

My disclaimer:   _My observations are by no means scientific it just seems that most of the raves about the line come from relaxed ladies.  _


----------



## AfroKink

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am so glad a that this line is working so well for you and that you are getting consistantly good results.  I'd recommend the Ovation line to a friend with relaxed hair but as it turns out most of my friends are natural now.
> 
> This is just an observation because I've been glued to this thread since the first day I started reading.
> 
> I may have missed it, and I admit I have not read the entire thread from start to page 90-something, but I don't see many natural ladies raving about great results using the entire Ovation line.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, in fact I am seeking responses / input from ladies that are are natural 4a / 4b users having consistant success with the entire Ovation line.
> 
> My disclaimer:   _My observations are by no means scientific it just seems that most of the raves about the line come from relaxed ladies.  _



*I believe that JustKiya is a 4something natural.

Lys
*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MissAlyssa said:


> *I believe that JustKiya is a 4something natural.*
> 
> *Lys*


I think that's right but I thought she was using the Mega-Tek and the Premier Cream Rinse. 

I'm succesfully using the Mega-Tek, and I am just trying to see if it's worth it for me to try the OCT line (shampoo, CT, cream rinse)  because it seems most naturals are using the MT.


----------



## SoforReal

LondonDiva said:


> I got a response
> 
> *I apologize for not getting back to you. I will respond to your email, I simply haven’t had the time to write a detailed response which I believe you intend to post on the forum. *
> 
> *Thank you for your patience.*
> 
> *Regards,*
> *Carlee*


 
That's a sorry arse excuse.  Make the damn time!! Any professional would know an email from a site that promotes their product to 38,000 + potential customers would have *made *the time to respond back and answer your question!


----------



## Forever in Bloom

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think that's right but I thought she was using the Mega-Tek and the Premier Cream Rinse.
> 
> I'm succesfully using the Mega-Tek, and I am just trying to see if it's worth it for me to try the OCT line (shampoo, CT, cream rinse)  because it seems most naturals are using the MT.



I'm natural and have only used the OCT and it is working great. So why did I order the MT anyway and plan to start using today? Because money is tight and I wanted to see if this would be a good option for me. I have a lot of OCT left, but it's really not in my budget to spend almost $100 on the system or another $56 on the OCT. 

I am tempted to go ahead and get the set because it would be financially feasible in my mind when I look at the $56 price tag on one bottle of OCT. I figure why not get 3 bottles for $96 (of 2 items which I don't need; the shampoo and creme rinse) instead of 2 bottles of OCT for $112? 

Does that make sense? Or does only my mind work that way? If they offered 3 bottles of OCT for the price of 2, I would be a happy camper! That's not going to happen... 

I was thinking about when I used Proactiv and they had all these different sets you could buy: 1 cleanser, 1 mask, 1 toner; 1 cleanser 2 masks; or, 3 cleansers and so on. I know they only have 3 different products, but if they sold the products in sets like 3 shampoos, 3 creme rinses    that would be cool, but they want to sell the whole system the way it is. So I'm stuck wanting something to make my hair grow faster, but in the end spending $56 for a bottle because I don't want to fork over more money for items I don't want in a set that I don't need.

And that my people is the real reason why I purchased the MT


----------



## tt8

**UPDATES**
*Please make note of the following vendor changes. Thanks*



tt8 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> http://windgatesaddlery.com/p-307-eqyss-mega-tek-cell-rebuiler.aspx
> Price: $22.95, Shipping: $4.60, Total: $27.95 **UPDATE** *SUSPEND ALL ORDERS DUE TO POOR CUSTOMER SERVICE, WILL NOTIFY IF OR WHEN THEY DESERVE OUR BUSINESS AGAIN. SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE*
> *
> http://www.easypetstore.com/Mega-Tek-Cell-Rebuilder-16oz-pr-151702.html
> Price: $21.95, Shipping $5.95, Insurance (optional): $1.25, Total: $29.15 with $5.00 coupon code (ezpet2008A) that expires 9.8.08 Total: $24.15*
> 
> Ovación,
> tt8
> *


----------



## AfroKink

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think that's right but I thought she was using the Mega-Tek and the Premier Cream Rinse.
> 
> I'm succesfully using the Mega-Tek, and I am just trying to see if it's worth it for me to try the OCT line (shampoo, CT, cream rinse)  because it seems most naturals are using the MT.


*ooooooh you're looking specifically for Ovation ladies, gotcha 

Lys*


----------



## Nicole1976

Hello Ladies...

I am proud to say that I am 'JUMPIN ON THAT BANDWAGON'


----------



## AtlantaJJ

tootrendy19 said:


> I'm natural and have only used the OCT and it is working great. So why did I order the MT anyway and plan to start using today? Because money is tight and I wanted to see if this would be a good option for me. I have a lot of OCT left, but it's really not in my budget to spend almost $100 on the system or another $56 on the OCT.
> 
> I am tempted to go ahead and get the set because it would be financially feasible in my mind when I look at the $56 price tag on one bottle of OCT. I figure why not get 3 bottles for $96 (of 2 items which I don't need; the shampoo and creme rinse) instead of 2 bottles of OCT for $112?
> 
> Does that make sense? Or does only my mind work that way? If they offered 3 bottles of OCT for the price of 2, I would be a happy camper! That's not going to happen...
> 
> I was thinking about when I used Proactiv and they had all these different sets you could buy: 1 cleanser, 1 mask, 1 toner; 1 cleanser 2 masks; or, 3 cleansers and so on. I know they only have 3 different products, but if they sold the products in sets like 3 shampoos, 3 creme rinses   that would be cool, but they want to sell the whole system the way it is. So I'm stuck wanting something to make my hair grow faster, but in the end spending $56 for a bottle because I don't want to fork over more money for items I don't want in a set that I don't need.
> 
> And that my people is the real reason why I purchased the MT


 
I think we are in agreement. The OCT and the MT seems to  be the same minus the smoothing soothing conditioners (which I can add myself) to get the proper protein / mositure balance for my head, and the MT is ALOT easier on the pocket-book.

Just know you may need to tweak the MT a bit and add moisture DCs to your hair care plan.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

MissAlyssa said:


> *ooooooh you're looking specifically for Ovation ladies, gotcha *
> 
> *Lys*


Si Senorita!!


----------



## onejamifan

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think we are in agreement. The OCT and the MT seems to be the same minus the smoothing soothing conditioners (which I can add myself) to get the proper protein / mositure balance for my head, and the MT is ALOT easier on the pocket-book.
> 
> Just know you may need to tweak the MT a bit and add moisture DCs to your hair care plan.


 Atlanta and any other lady that tweaks her MT: What amounts of oils/amino acids/humectants are you putting into your MT. Do you pour a capful, a teaspoon an ounce? How much do you mix into a 16 oz bottle of MT??? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think we are in agreement. The OCT and the MT seems to  be the same minus the smoothing soothing conditioners (which I can add myself) to get the proper protein / mositure balance for my head, and the MT is ALOT easier on the pocket-book.
> 
> Just know you may need to tweak the MT a bit and add moisture DCs to your hair care plan.




Thanks, I will


----------



## AtlantaJJ

onejamifan said:


> Atlanta and any other lady that tweaks her MT: What amounts of oils/amino acids/humectants are you putting into your MT. Do you pour a capful, a teaspoon an ounce? How much do you mix into a 16 oz bottle of MT???
> 
> Thanks!!!


I'm using an 8 ounce hair color bottle from Sally's with the pointy applicator tip. I put about 6 oz MT, 1 oz jojoba oil, and a small splash of BB growth serum, and a half a splash of aloe gel.  I did that and it got a little watery so I just added more Mega-tek.  I shake well before each use.  

You seem to be doing well with the garlic oil treatments.  Why not put a bit of garlic oil in your mix?  Just a thought?  You could use a bit of essential oil to mask the garlic smell.


----------



## onejamifan

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm using an 8 ounce hair color bottle from Sally's with the pointy applicator tip. I put about 6 oz MT, 1 oz jojoba oil, and a small splash of BB growth serum, and a half a splash of aloe gel. I did that and it got a little watery so I just added more Mega-tek. I shake well before each use.
> 
> You seem to be doing well with the garlic oil treatments. *Why not put a bit of garlic oil in your mix?* Just a thought? You could use a bit of essential oil to mask the garlic smell.


 
You know what, I hadn't even thought about that!! I will give it a try. It might allow me to use the MT every day and have garlic's beneficial properties at the same time!

(off to put garlic into my MT)


----------



## LondonDiva

SoforReal said:


> That's a sorry arse excuse.  Make the damn time!! Any professional would know an email from a site that promotes their product to 38,000 + potential customers would have *made *the time to respond back and answer your question!



Couldn't agree more. I guess after sh** customer service in the supermarket today plus this, really grated on me. I wouldn't have minded (is that even a word ) if I got a short "we've got your mail, will get back to you in a few days."  *Don't ignore me for close to 2 weeks AFTER *I e-mail you *AGAIN* asking for a response. And to be quite frank I don't care if their reps are reading this thread either. *Read it and Fix up!* That's not the way to go about business of tons of women lining your pockets and spreading the word about your products.

The woman in the supermarket had the nerve to be reading the newspaper after she scanned my goods, Just pull out newspaper while I punched in my pin, had to pull off my own damn till receipt, fling my loyalty card down on the till after I gave it to her in her hand. The renkness of it. I did all I could not to snatch the weave off her raatid head. I check her till number and went straight to CS. I complained to CS and will be writing a letter to head office. In both instances I have money to spend and do not wish to be ignored.

Anyway sorry for going semi-OT

Goodnight ladies.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

onejamifan said:


> You know what, I hadn't even thought about that!! I will give it a try. It might allow me to use the MT every day and have garlic's beneficial properties at the same time!
> 
> (off to put garlic into my MT)


You can also do garlic pre-poos on your wash days!! So get that garlic out girl...!!! On second thought that may even be better.... Go real light with the garlic if you mix it with your MT. I don't want your friends hiding from you....

Another thing, you use EE LTR...does that have cones in it? 
When was the last time you clarified?
That's just something that popped into my mind, it may not have anything to do with your shedding.  I just think that we should make sure that if we have any shedding or other strange issues we should be certain that product build up is not the problem.  <just another thought from the peanut gallery!>


----------



## AtlantaJJ

onejamifan said:


> Atlanta and any other lady that tweaks her MT: What amounts of oils/amino acids/humectants are you putting into your MT. Do you pour a capful, a teaspoon an ounce? How much do you mix into a 16 oz bottle of MT???
> 
> Thanks!!!


Here's another thing I just thought of, try to limit the use of the MT or MT mix to your scalp for a short time. A little of the mix will work its way on to the length of your hair, but it will give you time to see how it feels and then adjust your "formula" accordingly.  Does that make sense? We really want it on our scalp to help with growth. Then we can work out the right mix for the length of our hair later as we understand our hair's need for protein....  

If you are using any other protein related shampoos, conditioners or leave-ins products, you need to be aware of the chance of protein overload.

HTH


----------



## EbonyEyes

tt8 said:


> http://windgatesaddlery.com/p-307-eqyss-mega-tek-cell-rebuiler.aspxhttp://www.windgatesaddlery.com/p-307-eqyss-mega-tek-cell-rebuiler.aspx
> Price: $22.95, Shipping: $4.60, Total: $27.95 **UPDATE** *SUSPEND ALL ORDERS DUE TO POOR CUSTOMER SERVICE, WILL NOTIFY IF OR WHEN THEY DESERVE OUR BUSINESS AGAIN. SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE*
> *




Damn it!  I ordered from them on 4/27 and my order status is still showing "not yet shipped" after 7 business days. Their website says that customers usually receive their order in 5-10 business days.  I emailed them yesterday afternoon wondering what the status was and to make sure the product wasn't out-of-stock.  I haven't received an email response.  I've called their listed phone number a few times and no one ever picks up.  I finally left them a message today letting them know that I want them to call me asap with a status on my order.  If I don't hear from them by tomorrow afternoon, I'm going to cancel my order.


----------



## Jetblackhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am so glad a that this line is working so well for you and that you are getting consistantly good results.  I'd recommend the Ovation line to a friend with relaxed hair but as it turns out most of my friends are natural now.
> 
> This is just an observation because I've been glued to this thread since the first day I started reading.
> 
> I may have missed it, and I admit I have not read the entire thread from start to page 90-something, but I don't see many natural ladies raving about great results using the entire Ovation line.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, in fact I am seeking responses / input from ladies that are are natural 4a / 4b users having consistant success with the entire Ovation line.
> 
> My disclaimer:   _My observations are by no means scientific it just seems that most of the raves about the line come from relaxed ladies.  _



Hey AtlantaJJ,  I'm a natural 4a and I've used the entire Ovation system 2 times now and just the shampoo & OCT once together.  I'm sure the entire system works well together but for me, I'm still on the fence.

Since I usually either braid or twist my hair and wear a half wig, I guess I don't get to experience all of the benefits.  I think if I straightened my hair perhaps I could see better results if that makes sense.

Before I ordered the entire Ovation system, I was just washing my hair with baking soda, rinsing, applying Mega-Tek/Rejuvenator, rinsing and then applying Herbal Essence None of Your Frizzyness or LTR.  The results have been just about the same.

Thus far that has been my experience but I don't want to discourage other naturals from trying the complete system.  I'm looking forward to using the complete system when I straighten my hair some time in June or July.


----------



## Jetblackhair

LondonDiva said:


> I got a response
> 
> *I apologize for not getting back to you.  I will respond to your email, I simply haven’t had the time to write a detailed response which I believe you intend to post on the forum.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Regards,
> Carlee
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's just a matter of waiting. And I do believe she's telling me what I already know about posting it on the forum...like that's a problem or something.  I already stated myself and the ladies on the forum are awaiting the response. Sorry I shouldn't have to wait 12 days and 2 e-mails to still keep waiting. Well i'm asking on your (LHCF) behalf, because after this I'm not switching, plus the www is 15 years old you need to sort the shipping options out to, other sites manage perfectly to have more shiping options, this alienates customers with a ton of money to spend. To fill out a seperate form in a word document. I'm alright thanks. But hey...when it comes I'll let you all know.



Hmm, that's weird.  I guess they are really trying to work on the "correct" answer.    I don't think they want to say anything wrong to us.   Thanks for the follow-up LD.


----------



## onejamifan

AtlantaJJ said:


> You can also do garlic pre-poos on your wash days!! So get that garlic out girl...!!! On second thought that may even be better.... Go real light with the garlic if you mix it with your MT. I don't want your friends hiding from you....
> 
> Another thing, you use EE LTR...does that have cones in it?
> When was the last time you clarified?
> That's just something that popped into my mind, it may not have anything to do with your shedding. I just think that we should make sure that if we have any shedding or other strange issues we should be certain that product build up is not the problem. <just another thought from the peanut gallery!>


 
Thanks for looking out Atlanta  I made a small mix of the MT with garlic oil and will be using that close to wash day and the garlic pre-poo. Am making another batch of MT mix with oils/humectants/amino acids just to test the waters. I haven't even checked to see if the HE LTR leave in has cones, but I'll be clarifying on my next wash. I think air-drying had a lot to do with it because my hair does not seem to like it a lot. So no more air-drying for me until I figure this shedding thing out! Right now I am wearing my hair up and finger combing. So far minimal shedding. Keeping my fingers crossed and hope that it was just a one time thing. I'll be updating results after my next wash, but so far I seem to have thicker ng and my hair definitely feels stronger....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jetblackhair said:


> Hey AtlantaJJ, I'm a natural 4a and I've used the entire Ovation system 2 times now and just the shampoo & OCT once together. I'm sure the entire system works well together but for me, I'm still on the fence.
> 
> Since I usually either braid or twist my hair and wear a half wig, I guess I don't get to experience all of the benefits. I think if I straightened my hair perhaps I could see better results if that makes sense.
> 
> Before I ordered the entire Ovation system, I was just washing my hair with baking soda, rinsing, applying Mega-Tek/Rejuvenator, rinsing and then applying Herbal Essence None of Your Frizzyness or LTR. The results have been just about the same.
> 
> Thus far that has been my experience but I don't want to discourage other naturals from trying the complete system. I'm looking forward to using the complete system when I straighten my hair some time in June or July.


Thanks for posting.  It does make sense that the line might be better appreciated if we straighten our hair. I didn't think of that...  I'll likely give the system a try at some point, especially when I get ready to straighten my hair.


----------



## asha

Canadian orders from www.bahrsaddlery.com or http://dmsupplies.ca . With the dmsupplies you have to email and let them know what you are  looking for as they don't have all the products listed on their site but they do sell the Eqyss products.




y_nv_pe said:


> Hi Im very new to this site.
> 
> does any1 have a site where I can order the mega tek that will ship to canada? if you are uncertain just send me the website and I check myself.


----------



## SoforReal

LondonDiva said:


> Couldn't agree more. I guess after sh** customer service in the supermarket today plus this, really grated on me. I wouldn't have minded (is that even a word ) if I got a short "we've got your mail, will get back to you in a few days." *Don't ignore me for close to 2 weeks AFTER *I e-mail you *AGAIN* asking for a response. And to be quite frank I don't care if their reps are reading this thread either. *Read it and Fix up!* That's not the way to go about business of tons of women lining your pockets and spreading the word about your products.
> 
> The woman in the supermarket had the nerve to be reading the newspaper after she scanned my goods, Just pull out newspaper while I punched in my pin, had to pull off my own damn till receipt, fling my loyalty card down on the till after I gave it to her in her hand. The renkness of it. I did all I could not to snatch the weave off her raatid head. I check her till number and went straight to CS. I complained to CS and will be writing a letter to head office. In both instances I have money to spend and do not wish to be ignored.
> 
> Anyway sorry for going semi-OT
> 
> Goodnight ladies.


 
I'm so glad you're on top of this. I guess she was expecting you to write back and say "that's ok take your time" or "don't worry about it". Whatever! The LHCF ladies are not quick to back down!

And that supermarket lady is retarded for reading a newspaper at *work*. I don't get it?* *


----------



## Soliel185

Just checking in ...

Still using my MegaTek mix. And I am still noticing accelerated growth - it's a bit harder to distinguish now though, b/c I already have some NG, and I'm transitioning. I haven't straightened my hair in about 2-3 wks, but when stretched my sides are CL and my nape is 1 1/2 past my shoulders. What I have noticed though, it that my NG seems really silky. Even when I just rinse my hair, no con, the NG feel smooth and slippery. I added Sodium PCA to most of my cons so that could have something to do with it. I may add that or some citric acid to my next batch of MT in the applicator bottle since it helps hair hold moisture and that will counteract the protein nicely.


----------



## Soliel185

Curlytime said:


> Regarding moiture, someone on the board recommended mixing 1/2 glyerin and 1/2 aloe vera gel for a moisture mix. Well I did my Ovation system today in the shower.
> 
> Did a pre-poo with conditioner (Pantene R&N hair) to detangle
> Mixed the Ovation shampoo with VO5 strawberries and cream conditioner
> applied Ovation CT only on the scalp
> applied the Ovation Creme rinse and a DC (lustersilk;sweet almond, apricot kernal, and castor oils, honey, and SAA) left on my hair under plasic cap while I worked out and then some (about 2 hours)
> Applied Elasta QP silk thermo
> Applied a mixture of AV gel, glycerin and rose water
> Applied KK curling custard & Miss Jessie CM (mixed the two)
> airdryed
> My hair is shining, very moist. It has not been this moist ever. When I feel my hair it almost feels like it is still wet it's so moist. I believe what made the biggest difference is the AV gel, glycerin and rose water mix. Oh and the rose water makes my hair smell wonderful.


 

Glycerine and Aloe Vera are the most moisturizing combo I've found for my hair. It really helps with my NG while I'm transitioning by keeping the demarcation line strong. I add some SAA, filtered water, and an EO for scent. This last batch I mixed in some Lacio Lacio and so far I'm liking that to.


----------



## sareca

My hair is growing back so fast it's mind boggling! I'm so excited. Usually it takes 3 or 4 months after a trim before I'm not depressed.  I'm sooo over it and it's only been 60 days.


----------



## january noir

sareca said:


> My hair is growing back so fast it's mind boggling! I'm so excited. Usually it takes 3 or 4 months after a trim before I'm not depressed. I'm sooo over it and it's only been 60 days.


 
Hey Sareca!  I can't recall so indulge this old broad...  What are you using?  *Mega-Tek* (Rebuilder or Rejuventator) or *Ovation* (Cell Therapy or the entire "system") or a combination of both?


----------



## JustKiya

onejamifan said:


> Atlanta and any other lady that tweaks her MT: What amounts of oils/amino acids/humectants are you putting into your MT. Do you pour a capful, a teaspoon an ounce? How much do you mix into a 16 oz bottle of MT???
> 
> Thanks!!!



I'm mixing mine in a  8 oz tub now (graduated up from the lil 2ouncer I started out with :lol) so that I can better control JUST how much I'm applying. 

In that tub I add 2 capfuls of castor oil, 20 squirts of Vitamin E oil, 4 capfuls of SAA and 6 capfuls of Honeyquat. Mix all that together, and then mix in the megatek. I really like it!


----------



## angenoir

I am still using MT. I have been using straight as per the directions on the bottle and also trying to step up my moisture. I find that the hardest part as my hair is really dry and usually does not like too much protein.

I have been applying some oils (WGO) to help with shine and manageability but I find my hair is still a bit stiff.

I have also noticed some breakage, not much but some and its worrying because the breakage had stopped. I dont know why its back!!??

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

NB - Yes, I have stepped up my DCing and I am doing it once or more per week with co-washes in between.


----------



## Janice

EbonyEyes said:


> Damn it!  I ordered from them on 4/27 and my order status is still showing "not yet shipped" after 7 business days. Their website says that customers usually receive their order in 5-10 business days.  I emailed them yesterday afternoon wondering what the status was and to make sure the product wasn't out-of-stock.  I haven't received an email response.  I've called their listed phone number a few times and no one ever picks up.  I finally left them a message today letting them know that I want them to call me asap with a status on my order.  If I don't hear from them by tomorrow afternoon, I'm going to cancel my order.







EbonyEyes, call up your credit card company and asked to see if they charged your credit card. I ordered the Mega-tek from them a day after you (4/28) and still have not received it. When I noticed that it was still stating Not Yet Shipped around day seven, I gave them several calls continuosly up until yesterday (5/6) along with countless emails and no one has responded still till this day. TT8 was also very helpful and supportive in trying to track them down for me. I could understand if they were out of stock but the sad thing is that they aren't. Very unprofessional of them. I will be posting a negative review of them obvioulsy in the vendor discussion forum.

Anyhoo, the good news is that I finally had enough and just decided to call my credit card company up to see if they could issue a refund for me from Windgate Saddlery. Well after a thorough investigation, they said I was never charged nor is it pending. That was weird since I got a confirmation receipt from Windgate Saddlery and my order status was stating payment authorized. If I were you I would order for easypet store which turns out cheaper anyway. I would also go to the Windgate Saddlery website and delete my account with them as well. If they are in fact out of stock, it looks like they might just automatically ship it out and charge you then since they retain your credit card info on there (shady). You cant delete your account entirely but you can delete your address and other info. I hope that everything works out for you.


----------



## sareca

january noir said:


> Hey Sareca!  I can't recall so indulge this old broad...  What are you using?  *Mega-Tek* (Rebuilder or Rejuventator) or *Ovation* (Cell Therapy or the entire "system") or a combination of both?



CT only, 6 days/week.   I'll post some pictures later today.


----------



## january noir

sareca said:


> CT only 6 days/week.  I'll post some pictures later today. I fingered combed it while it was dry and I have a huge puffy fro.


 
Thanks LOVE!   I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## leovirgo

Okay, I think I'm gonna jump on the Ovation bandwagon! I'm such a product junkie!!


----------



## onejamifan

JustKiya said:


> I'm mixing mine in a 8 oz tub now (graduated up from the lil 2ouncer I started out with :lol) so that I can better control JUST how much I'm applying.
> 
> In that tub I add 2 capfuls of castor oil, 20 squirts of Vitamin E oil, 4 capfuls of SAA and 6 capfuls of Honeyquat. Mix all that together, and then mix in the megatek. I really like it!


 
Thanks JustKiya. This is EXACTLY what I needed


----------



## JustKiya

You're welcome!!! I have to remix it every  week or so because the oils start trying to separate - I just give my tub a good shake, and it's all good, again.


----------



## sexyeyes3616

I'm in my oct is coming on friday Has anybody experienced shedding thats why i stopped using gro aut?  I am really scared of shedding.


----------



## JustKiya

sexyeyes3616 said:


> I'm in my oct is coming on friday Has anybody experienced shedding thats why i stopped using gro aut?  I am really scared of shedding.



I experienced increased shedding, along with a couple of other ladies - but I do think that it slows down alot after a few weeks - for me, it slowed down after a week or two of use.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

JustKiya said:


> I'm mixing mine in a  8 oz tub now (graduated up from the lil 2ouncer I started out with :lol) so that I can better control JUST how much I'm applying.
> 
> In that tub I add 2 capfuls of castor oil, 20 squirts of Vitamin E oil, 4 capfuls of SAA and 6 capfuls of Honeyquat. Mix all that together, and then mix in the megatek. I really like it!



I'm going to have to try this


----------



## eshille

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thanks for posting. It does make sense that *the line might be better appreciated if we straighten our hair*. I didn't think of that... I'll likely give the system a try at some point, especially when I get ready to straighten my hair.


 
The bold portion is/was certainly true for my locks. I found the Ovation product line very harsh on the sections of my hair which were natural.
The sections which were relaxed fared much, much better. I'm thinking the relaxer probably coated and protected those strands.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

eshille said:


> The bold portion is/was certainly true for my locks. I found the Ovation product line very harsh on the sections of my hair which were natural.
> The sections which were relaxed fared much, much better. I'm thinking the relaxer probably coated and protected those strands.


Really? I'm completely natural, I was thinking the line would work well if I flat ironed my hair. You think it's harsh on natural hair...that scares me....


----------



## JustKiya

eshille said:


> The bold portion is/was certainly true for my locks. I found the Ovation product line very harsh on the sections of my hair which were natural.
> The sections which were relaxed fared much, much better. I'm thinking the relaxer probably coated and protected those strands.



 I don't think that the relaxer protected those strands - if anything, I suspect the natural hair was a little healthier than the relaxed hair (simply by virtue of the chemical exposure) and therefore the relaxed hair 'needed' the strengthening/protein aspects of the full Ovation line more than the natural hair did. 

Us naturals HAVE to keep our moisture game on point, and I suspect the shampoo just might be a wee bit too stripping/harsh for our hair - esp. to turn around and slap a protein on it, too.


----------



## eshille

AtlantaJJ said:


> Really? I'm completely natural, I was thinking the line would work well if I flat ironed my hair. You think it's harsh on natural hair...that scares me....


 
Atlanta...Now that I think about it I should have added a disclaimer to my statement, I apologize for that oversight.

I have not had any chemicals on my hair for well over 3 years. So if the products one normally uses includes chems which have 
unpronouceable names/ingredients in them, then that hair exposure would react differently than my hair did. My natural hair 
went into shock. erplexed

Having said that I do think a relaxer offers a buffer zone on the hair to the harsh chemicals in this product line.

Take Care


----------



## eshille

JustKiya said:


> I don't think that the relaxer protected those strands - if anything, I suspect the natural hair was a little healthier than the relaxed hair (simply by virtue of the chemical exposure) and therefore the relaxed hair 'needed' the strengthening/protein aspects of the full Ovation line more than the natural hair did.
> 
> Us naturals HAVE to keep our moisture game on point, and I suspect the shampoo just might be a wee bit too stripping/harsh for our hair - esp. to turn around and slap a protein on it, too.


 
Thanks justkiya for that explanation on the strands. That poo..in fact that entire line was muuuu-der on the hurr. 

I cannot begin to tell you what I have gone through trying to get this stuff back into a state of balance...but I did not cry, I 
did not pout, I got everything quite and shall now start my transition over...minus Ovation...

Thanks again for the tip...


----------



## youwillrise

ooooooh SNAP!

 my cell therapy came today. 

 i just got home from work and the first thing i say is "did a package come for me today?"  lol.

yeaaaaaaaaaah buddy!


----------



## onejamifan

eshille said:


> Thanks justkiya for that explanation on the strands. That poo..in fact that entire line was muuuu-der on the hurr.
> 
> I cannot begin to tell you what I have gone through trying to get this stuff back into a state of balance...but I did not cry, I
> did not pout, I got everything quite and shall now start my transition over...*minus Ovation*...
> 
> Thanks again for the tip...


 
Eshille, so are you no longer going to be using the Ovation line?


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> I'm mixing mine in a 8 oz tub now (graduated up from the lil 2ouncer I started out with :lol) so that I can better control JUST how much I'm applying.
> 
> In that tub I add *2 capfuls of castor oil, 20 squirts of Vitamin E oil, 4 capfuls of SAA and 6 capfuls of Honeyquat. Mix all that together, and then mix in the megatek. I really like it*!


 
Mmmmmm, this sounds delish JK!


----------



## youwillrise

who's only using ovation cell therapy on their scalp?

i'm thinking i'm just going to go that route.

dont see any need to put it directly on my hair...


----------



## Demi27

runrunrunner said:


> who's only using ovation cell therapy on their scalp?
> 
> i'm thinking i'm just going to go that route.
> 
> dont see any need to put it directly on my hair...


 
I'm not a part of the "challenge" per se, but I'm using OCT only on my scalp. I cannot take any more protein on my hair (even if it's using the entire OCT program).

I started using about 2 weeks ago. I can DEFINITELY tell a difference in growth, but there's not enough to post any pics yet. 

Maybe some of the other ladies who are just using it on the scalp will post as well.


----------



## youwillrise

yeah...i definitely dont want to overload on the protein that's the main thing

 and also i think using it on the scalp only will help it last longer. haha. 

 alrighhhhht.


----------



## LadyJ76

I've decided to just use the OCT on my scalp too.  I have the whole system, but after using it for a week, it is just too much for my hair.  I hadn't really been dealing with any breakage issues until I started using Ovation.  It hasn't been too bad, but I want little to no breakage, I need to keep all the hair I can.  I guess my hair is just too fine to handle it.  

I'm going  back to my Aveda Damage Remedy, that has really helped the health of my hair.  Do you guys think it will be too much for me if I use the OCT on my scalp only and use the ADR?  Is it too much protein?  I know that ADR is supposed to be more on the protein side, but it has never really acted that way on my hair.  I am seeing new growth, which is what makes me want to at least use the OCT. What do you ladies think?


----------



## AngieB

I've been using the entire Ovation line. Just used it again today...5th time in less than two weeks. I use the  process on the flyer...and then put the cell therapy on the length of my hair..then a leave in...then use Mega-tek on my scalp only..no adverse issues as yet...a small amount of shedding...though not as much as before I started the process...though I can't report any growth yet as its been only a week and a half...but my hair feels absolutely wonderful.


----------



## eshille

onejamifan said:


> Eshille, so are you no longer going to be using the Ovation line?


 
onejamifan...me, myself and I have been going around about this for days now. I decided when I responded to JustKiya's post to leave this 
one to the experts.

Those areas of my hair which still had Curlaway on them came out really curly and nice. Those areas which did not (natural) were a mess. I 
had to re-apply Curlaway to the front natural portions of my hair and it all matted together from the roots to ends...all over the front and sides. 
I have never seen anything like that in my entire life. 

So after I made my way through that debacle...I needed to re-apply the Ovation system on my hair (because it did change the texture of 
my Curlaway hair) to get both areas looking somewhat alike. 

The poo burns my skin, I find the cell therapy uncomfortable on my scalp and no matter how long I rinse my hair I can still smell chemicals. I 
should have left well enough alone... the grass is not always greener..

I will say this about the product line, it did make my treated hair curlier and my strands unbelievably strong, but it's just not the growth system 
best suited for me. One never knows these things unless they try. 

I'll lurk and follow everyone's progress with great joy...

Take Care


----------



## luckiestdestiny

runrunrunner said:


> who's only using ovation cell therapy on their scalp?
> 
> i'm thinking i'm just going to go that route.
> 
> dont see any need to put it directly on my hair...


Me, I'm doing OCT, MT combo only on my scalp.  (I mix them both together because I bought both). I'm natural, I can't have too much protein (my hair doesn't like it).


----------



## youwillrise

luckiestdestiny said:


> Me, I'm doing OCT, MT combo only on my scalp.  (I mix them both together because I bought both). I'm natural, I can't have too much protein (my hair doesn't like it).




 yeah,

i'm natural too

my hair likes a good burst of protein to help it along
every once in a while

but it cant take too much. 

i'm thinking of adding mega-tek to the mix
but i think i want to see how the ovation works alone first.


----------



## Ms. Analeise

I am a natural 4 and just bought the entire 12 oz. system.  I now realize from reading the posts that this may be too much protein.  These products are certainly too expensive to not use.
Can I mix the Ovation poo and conditioner with a moisturizing poo and conditioner to  help combat possible protein overload?

TIA


----------



## shocol

runrunrunner said:


> who's only using ovation cell therapy on their scalp?
> 
> i'm thinking i'm just going to go that route.
> 
> dont see any need to put it directly on my hair...



I am... today was day two using OCT.


----------



## shocol

eshille said:


> onejamifan...me, myself and I have been going around about this for days now. I decided when I responded to JustKiya's post to leave this
> one to the experts.
> 
> Those areas of my hair which still had Curlaway on them came out really curly and nice. Those areas which did not (natural) were a mess. I
> had to re-apply Curlaway to the front natural portions of my hair and it all matted together from the roots to ends...all over the front and sides.
> I have never seen anything like that in my entire life.
> 
> So after I made my way through that debacle...I needed to re-apply the Ovation system on my hair (because it did change the texture of
> my Curlaway hair) to get both areas looking somewhat alike.
> 
> * The poo burns my skin, I find the cell therapy uncomfortable on my scalp and no matter how long I rinse my hair I can still smell chemicals.* I
> should have left well enough alone... the grass is not always greener..
> 
> I will say this about the product line, it did make my treated hair curlier and my strands unbelievably strong, but it's just not the growth system
> best suited for me. One never knows these things unless they try.
> 
> I'll lurk and follow everyone's progress with great joy...
> 
> Take Care



Do you think maybe you're having a mild chemical reaction between the OCT and the Curlaway?  That Curlaway is mildly acidic, right?


----------



## MrsQueeny

Hey ladies I can only post for today but so far so good. I have the MT and I mixed it with my BB oil moisturizer.  My hair is in braids and I wash at least 3 times a week. I am getting some cornrows this week so I can co wash daily and I apply it daily. Right now I am only applying every other day to my scalp only.  Dh and I won't celebrate our anniversary until August around my b-day because of his job so that gives me close to 3 months to really reach my goal of waistlength.  I haven't experienced any shedding and wouldn't miss the hair anyway with this mane I have.  Take care and HHG.  tt8 you need to give me a ring too girlie!!!! Q


----------



## eshille

shocol said:


> Do you think maybe you're having a mild chemical reaction between the OCT and the Curlaway? That Curlaway is mildly acidic, right?


 

shocol, Curlaway is mildly acidic. I knew I was having a chem reaction to the ingredients in the line but I would have never connected it 
to Curlaway on the hurr ...that makes sense...for many, many years I used commercial products and had no real problems. 

This puts my mind at ease and really highlights the precautions I need to take in the future.


THANKS...THANKS...THANKS...


----------



## JustKiya

egan26 said:


> I am a natural 4 and just bought the entire 12 oz. system.  I now realize from reading the posts that this may be too much protein.  These products are certainly too expensive to not use.
> Can I mix the Ovation poo and conditioner with a moisturizing poo and conditioner to  help combat possible protein overload?
> 
> TIA



I think if you stick with putting the CellTherapy on your SCALP _*only*_, and not on the full length of your hair, you'll be fine with using the shampoo and cream rinse as suggested. 
Keep an eye on your hair, keep your moisture up, and if your hair starts complaining, I'd drop the shampoo first, and add in a DC.  

Good luck, and feel free to ask questions - plenty of ladies here are more than willing to try to help you find answers....


----------



## Ms. Analeise

JustKiya said:


> I think if you stick with putting the CellTherapy on your SCALP _*only*_, and not on the full length of your hair, you'll be fine with using the shampoo and cream rinse as suggested.
> Keep an eye on your hair, keep your moisture up, and if your hair starts complaining, I'd drop the shampoo first, and add in a DC.
> 
> Good luck, and feel free to ask questions - plenty of ladies here are more than willing to try to help you find answers....



Thank you much JustKiya.  I'll try that.


----------



## iasade

My product just arrived and I am starting out with applying to the nape hair line, where my hair is a bit broken.  I will continue to wash and DC weekly, but I will add this nightly to that area for a week or so to see how my hair responds.  I am using OCT with sulumax and castor oil. I felt a tad bit of tingling, so I will see what happens.

I took before pictures and will show any progress as it happens.


----------



## belleama

Okay the super dryness and a tad of breakage has started. So I added about a half an ounce of aloe vera gel and a quarter of an ounce of castor oil to my remaining 8-9 ounces of OCT. That should take care of the problem and extend the life of this little bottle. 

I'm still trying to figure out how I'll make my mix when I switch over to MT. So this is what I'm thinking tell me if you ladies agree...

1 oz aloe vera gel
.5 oz aloe vera juice
.5 oz castor oil
.5 oz emu oil (When I run out of surge I'll add vitamin E)
.5 oz surge plus 14 (when I run out of this I'll add molasses)
9 oz megatek

or

10 oz megatek
1 oz aloe vera gel
.5 oz castor oil
.5 oz surge plus 14

FWIW I follow the directions on the flyer. Put it in let it sit for five mins add conditioner then wash both out. Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## Jetblackhair

runrunrunner said:


> who's only using ovation cell therapy on their scalp?
> 
> i'm thinking i'm just going to go that route.
> 
> dont see any need to put it directly on my hair...


 
I think most of the naturals are only using OCT or MegaTek on the scalp only.  I only use it on the length of my hair on wash days and that's for just 5 minutes or so. 

This past week I left it on my hair for about 30 minutes and I had more shedding.  Or at least that's what I think happened.  Five minutes will definitely be my cut off next time.


----------



## onejamifan

Eshille, I am sorry you are having trouble with the OCT. I hope you are able to figure out what's happening to your hair and that using OCT did not create any major set backs for you.

:update::update::update:

So I went ahead and washed my hair last night because my ng, which has become ABUNDANT, felt dry and hard to manage. Any way, I pre pooed with garlic oil, washed with the Premier shampoo and then put the MT mix JustKiya mentioned on my scalp and lenght (thanks for the hook up girl!). I left that in for like 5 minutes. I then went ahead and put some Humectress (generic) and DC'd for just 20 minutes. I was pressed for time, so I did everything fast. 
Let's just say that the detangling session was less traumatic than last time and I had very little shedding!!! I went ahead and rollerset with HE LTR and lacio and sealed with castor oil and there was barely any breakage. That's a lot to say considering that my hair breaks like crazy!!! After I dried, I just put my hair in a bun/scarf and went to bed. This morning my hair is shiny and it feels super strong. It is not as soft as it used to feel, but at least it is not shedding and breaking any more. 

So thanks to all of you ladies on here for the support and tips. I feel renewed faith on this MT challenge!!!


----------



## KPH

I wash with the ovation cell shampoo, rinse, apply the cell therapy only to my scalp and leave on for a while, sometimes over night but I always follow up with the cream rinse, NO SHEDDING WHATSOEVER.  I do not coat my hair with the cell therapy (cost to much and you will run out to fast).  (I am relaxed with fine, fine, fine hair).


----------



## AtlantaJJ

onejamifan said:


> Eshille, I am sorry you are having trouble with the OCT. I hope you are able to figure out what's happening to your hair and that using OCT did not create any major set backs for you.
> 
> :update::update::update:
> 
> So I went ahead and washed my hair last night because my ng, which has become ABUNDANT, felt dry and hard to manage. Any way, I pre pooed with garlic oil, washed with the Premier shampoo and then put the MT mix JustKiya mentioned on my scalp and lenght (thanks for the hook up girl!). I left that in for like 5 minutes. I then went ahead and put some Humectress (generic) and DC'd for just 20 minutes. I was pressed for time, so I did everything fast.
> Let's just say that the detangling session was less traumatic than last time and I had very little shedding!!! I went ahead and rollerset with HE LTR and lacio and sealed with castor oil and there was barely any breakage. That's a lot to say considering that my hair breaks like crazy!!! After I dried, I just put my hair in a bun/scarf and went to bed. This morning my hair is shiny and it feels super strong. It is not as soft as it used to feel, but at least it is not shedding and breaking any more.
> 
> So thanks to all of you ladies on here for the support and tips. I feel renewed faith on this MT challenge!!!


That is super megga awesome !!  I'm going to start pre-pooing too!!!  (My son thinks that word is so funny! )


----------



## youwillrise

Jetblackhair said:


> I think most of the naturals are only using OCT or MegaTek on the scalp only.  I only use it on the length of my hair on wash days and that's for just 5 minutes or so.
> 
> This past week I left it on my hair for about 30 minutes and I had more shedding.  Or at least that's what I think happened.  Five minutes will definitely be my cut off next time.



so far,

has using it on your hair for those five minutes on wash days improved or helped the condition of your hair?  or can you not tell yet?  

<3


----------



## jrae

KPH said:


> I wash with the ovation cell shampoo, rinse, apply the cell therapy only to my scalp and leave on for a while, sometimes over night but I always follow up with the cream rinse, NO SHEDDING WHATSOEVER.  I do not coat my hair with the cell therapy (cost to much and you will run out to fast).  (I am relaxed with fine, fine, fine hair).



KPH, I have been contemplating the same thing... even on wash days, applying the CT to my scalp only.  I wouldn't give myself a heavy protein every week, so I asked myself why I would apply CT to my strands every week.  Good to know someone else came to the same conclusion.  Gotta play around with this until I find the right regimen.


----------



## SelfStyled

jrae said:


> KPH, I have been contemplating the same thing... even on wash days, applying the CT to my scalp only. I wouldn't give myself a heavy protein every week, so I asked myself why I would apply CT to my strands every week. Good to know someone else came to the same conclusion. Gotta play around with this until I find the right regimen.


 
jrae and KPH I think you are on too something.  I figure its on your scalp eventual when you wash your hair, some has to travel down the hair shaft onto your hair anyways.  

Today is my big day- when my OCT should be arriving.


----------



## SelfStyled

onejamifan said:


> Eshille, I am sorry you are having trouble with the OCT. I hope you are able to figure out what's happening to your hair and that using OCT did not create any major set backs for you.
> 
> :update::update::update:
> 
> So I went ahead and washed my hair last night because my ng, which has become ABUNDANT, felt dry and hard to manage. Any way, I pre pooed with garlic oil, washed with the Premier shampoo and then put the MT mix JustKiya mentioned on my scalp and lenght (thanks for the hook up girl!). I left that in for like 5 minutes. I then went ahead and put some Humectress (generic) and DC'd for just 20 minutes. I was pressed for time, so I did everything fast.
> Let's just say that the detangling session was less traumatic than last time and I had very little shedding!!! I went ahead and rollerset with HE LTR and lacio and sealed with castor oil and there was barely any breakage. That's a lot to say considering that my hair breaks like crazy!!! After I dried, I just put my hair in a bun/scarf and went to bed. This morning my hair is shiny and it feels super strong. It is not as soft as it used to feel, but at least it is not shedding and breaking any more.
> 
> So thanks to all of you ladies on here for the support and tips. I feel renewed faith on this MT challenge!!!


  I am sooo happy for you!


----------



## KPH

Selfstyled:

I say apply to scalp only.  My new growth is thick and soft.  Putting the cream rinse on the hair balances out the protein that gets on the hairs from the scalp.  IT WORKS.  I'm so impressed with this stuff.


----------



## baddison

KPH said:


> Selfstyled:
> 
> I say apply to scalp only. My new growth is thick and soft. Putting the cream rinse on the hair balances out the protein that gets on the hairs from the scalp. IT WORKS. I'm so impressed with this stuff.


 
Yup!  I'm natural, and have just joined a C & G 6month braid challenge.  I apply OCT to my scalp only, 4x per week.  Its amazing what this stuff does!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

eshille said:


> Thanks justkiya for that explanation on the strands. That poo..in fact that entire line was muuuu-der on the hurr.
> 
> I cannot begin to tell you what I have gone through trying to get this stuff back into a state of balance...but I did not cry, I
> did not pout, I got everything quite and shall now start my transition over...minus Ovation...
> 
> Thanks again for the tip...


Well I thank you because you saved me $100.00 I'm sticking with the MT, it's working baby, you should see this fro springing out of my head.  My son said this morning "wow, you and your friends are doing a really good job of growing your hair....when are you going to iron it"   He is a trip ya'll, 10 years old going on 27!!


----------



## Summer 74

I guess Im a little confused.  Are most women following package (OCT)directions or using the system more than once a week.  Is this considered too much protein once a week?


----------



## TheNewFine

AtlantaJJ said:


> Well I thank you because you saved me $100.00 I'm sticking with the MT, it's working baby, you should see this fro springing out of my head.  My son said this morning "wow, you and your friends are doing a really good job of growing your hair....when are you going to iron it"   He is a trip ya'll, 10 years old going on 27!!




Your son sounds too cute!


----------



## eshille

onejamifan said:


> Eshille, I am sorry you are having trouble with the OCT. I hope you are able to figure out what's happening to your hair and that using OCT did not create any major set backs for you.


 
onejamifan...I'm glad that your shedding and breaking has subsided 'cause that is trauma city...

After all that tangled and torrid business...today my hair is soft, springy and fluffy, no major set backs, no breakage, no shedding 
and no knots on the ends, accelerated growth would simply be a side benefit..

Ladies, thanks for sharing your experiences with both Mega Tek and the OCT system, your input has been invaluable. 

I bought the large system and I'm sitting here looking at the money I've spent trying to figure out how I can at least use portions of this 
product line without experiencing the burning from the poo, then I'm gonna detox my hair and move back into transitioning.

Is anyone using their regular poo with the other components of the OCT system and having good results? If so, how are you addressing 
removing the cones in the creme rinse from the hair?

Any advice is appreciated...TIA


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

JustKiya said:


> I'm mixing mine in a 8 oz tub now (graduated up from the lil 2ouncer I started out with :lol) so that I can better control JUST how much I'm applying.
> 
> In that tub I add 2 capfuls of castor oil, 20 squirts of Vitamin E oil, 4 capfuls of SAA and 6 capfuls of Honeyquat. Mix all that together, and then mix in the megatek. I really like it!


 

Justkiya, how long have you used this mix??? NO shedding?  Where did you pick up your saa and honeyquat? 

thanks, babe


----------



## sunnydaze

FYI..I am having issues with Windgate Saddlery. I submitted my order to them on 4/27 and I still don't have it..worse yet, the tracking shows it hasn't even been shipped yet and I cannot get anyone to return my emails or phone calls.

ETA..I wish I had known about the notification posted about them before I submitted my order.


----------



## MissLawyerLady

sunnydaze said:


> FYI..I am having issues with Windgate Saddlery. I submitted my order to them on 4/27 and I still don't have it..worse yet, the tracking shows it hasn't even been shipped yet and I cannot get anyone to return my emails or phone calls.
> 
> ETA..I wish I had known about the notification posted about them before I submitted my order.


 

A few pages back someone mentioned that you should call your bank/credit card company and complain about the merchant and ask that they cancel any transaction that has come through or flag your account so that a transaction cannot be processed.  HTH


----------



## KPH

sunnydaze said:


> FYI..I am having issues with Windgate Saddlery. I submitted my order to them on 4/27 and I still don't have it..worse yet, the tracking shows it hasn't even been shipped yet and I cannot get anyone to return my emails or phone calls.
> 
> ETA..I wish I had known about the notification posted about them before I submitted my order.


 

I AM GOING THROUGH THE SAME DANG THANG AND THOSE RATS WON'T PICK UP THE PHONE EITHER.


----------



## sunnydaze

JD2'd said:


> A few pages back someone mentioned that you should call your bank/credit card company and complain about the merchant and ask that they cancel any transaction that has come through or flag your account so that a transaction cannot be processed. HTH


 

Thanks will do!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Congrats, girl, I know the feeling of no shedding is ECSTATIC!  

HE LTR is what, again?  

Br*nze



onejamifan said:


> Eshille, I am sorry you are having trouble with the OCT. I hope you are able to figure out what's happening to your hair and that using OCT did not create any major set backs for you.
> 
> :update::update::update:
> 
> So I went ahead and washed my hair last night because my ng, which has become ABUNDANT, felt dry and hard to manage. Any way, I pre pooed with garlic oil, washed with the Premier shampoo and then put the MT mix JustKiya mentioned on my scalp and lenght (thanks for the hook up girl!). I left that in for like 5 minutes. I then went ahead and put some Humectress (generic) and DC'd for just 20 minutes. I was pressed for time, so I did everything fast.
> Let's just say that the detangling session was less traumatic than last time and I had very little shedding!!! I went ahead and rollerset with HE LTR and lacio and sealed with castor oil and there was barely any breakage. That's a lot to say considering that my hair breaks like crazy!!! After I dried, I just put my hair in a bun/scarf and went to bed. This morning my hair is shiny and it feels super strong. It is not as soft as it used to feel, but at least it is not shedding and breaking any more.
> 
> So thanks to all of you ladies on here for the support and tips. I feel renewed faith on this MT challenge!!!


----------



## yodie

Haven't posted here in awhile.

I'm NATURAL (transitioning to natural) and I apply to my scalp only, never my hair. I don't have a problem with dryness or breaking.  

I apply my OCT/MT coat rebuilder mix EVERYDAY and still no problem with dryness.  I just added some Olive Oil to my mix and that's it.  Gonna throw some extra SAA in my mix today, but that's it.  

My hair is usually very dry, but no dryness over here.  

I can tell that my hair is very strong.  Haven't really looked for growth yet because I'm wearing my hair twisted under a half wig.  

I'll check for growth in another month or so.


----------



## JustKiya

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Justkiya, how long have you used this mix??? NO shedding?  Where did you pick up your saa and honeyquat?
> 
> thanks, babe



Urrm. Let's see, I started on March 1, I think - that's when the original challenge started. I saw a good bit of shedding that first week or two, and MUCH less/almost none now. I THINK I settled on that mix maybe a week or two after I started? 

The SAA & Honeyquat I got from lotioncrafters.com


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

JustKiya said:


> Urrm. Let's see, I started on March 1, I think - that's when the original challenge started. I saw a good bit of shedding that first week or two, and MUCH less/almost none now. I THINK I settled on that mix maybe a week or two after I started?
> 
> The SAA & Honeyquat I got from lotioncrafters.com


 

Thanks, much...lotioncrafters, here i come!


----------



## iasade

I ordered my MT from easypetstore.com on 5/4 and it shipped today. I called just to check on the status because it said online that it was being packaged for shipping, but the lady was really nice and told me it would ship out today. A short time after our conversation,  I received a confirmation email that it had shipped with the tracking number included.  I am really sorry many of you are receiving terrible service from the other store.

regards


----------



## Jetblackhair

onejamifan said:


> Eshille, I am sorry you are having trouble with the OCT. I hope you are able to figure out what's happening to your hair and that using OCT did not create any major set backs for you.
> 
> :update::update::update:
> 
> So I went ahead and washed my hair last night because my ng, which has become ABUNDANT, felt dry and hard to manage. Any way, I pre pooed with garlic oil, washed with the Premier shampoo and then put the MT mix JustKiya mentioned on my scalp and lenght (thanks for the hook up girl!). I left that in for like 5 minutes. I then went ahead and put some Humectress (generic) and DC'd for just 20 minutes. I was pressed for time, so I did everything fast.
> Let's just say that the detangling session was less traumatic than last time and I had very little shedding!!! I went ahead and rollerset with HE LTR and lacio and sealed with castor oil and there was barely any breakage. That's a lot to say considering that my hair breaks like crazy!!! After I dried, I just put my hair in a bun/scarf and went to bed. This morning my hair is shiny and it feels super strong. It is not as soft as it used to feel, but at least it is not shedding and breaking any more.
> 
> So thanks to all of you ladies on here for the support and tips. I feel renewed faith on this MT challenge!!!



Congratulations, I know if feels good to see less shedding/breakage!!


----------



## Jetblackhair

runrunrunner said:


> so far,
> 
> has using it on your hair for those five minutes on wash days improved or helped the condition of your hair?  or can you not tell yet?
> 
> <3



Yes, it has improved the condition of my hair. It feels soft to the touch, it does not feel hard at all.  But, since my last wash where I kept the OCT on longer (30 minutes), I think I have thrown the balance of my protein/moisture off.  I had more shedding.

I think I'm going to try the suggestion someone else gave a couple of pages back and just limit using the product on my scalp only for my next few washes and see how that goes.  Besides after my last wash, I really don't think I need more protein on my hair.

OT - What does this mean <3 ?


----------



## JustKiya

Jetblackhair said:


> OT - What does this mean <3 ?



It's a little sideways heart.


----------



## belleama

Summer 74 said:


> I guess Im a little confused. Are most women following package (OCT)directions or using the system more than once a week. Is this considered too much protein once a week?


 
No, yes, and maybe


----------



## belleama

eshille said:


> Is anyone using their regular poo with the other components of the OCT system and having good results? If so, how are you addressing
> removing the cones in the creme rinse from the hair?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated...TIA


 
I use my regular shampoo and conditioner. My hair was doing fine then I noticed a little bit of breakage so I added some aloe vera gel and castor oil to my OCT. It feels fabulous again today and there was minimal breakage last night. I would assume that my shampoo is removing the cones. But I never really worried about cones or sls either so I'm probably not the best person to ask about that.


----------



## onyxdreams

I got my MT, I'm sooooo happy:bouncegre. It smells great and my hair instantly softened when i applied it to my new growth.

Are there any other ways to use this product? I know someone was using it on their nails and I think eyelashes. How is it going?


----------



## JustKiya

onyxdreams said:


> I got my MT, I'm sooooo happy:bouncegre. It smells great and my hair instantly softened when i applied it to my new growth.
> 
> Are there any other ways to use this product? I know someone was using it on their nails and I think* eyelashes*. How is it going?



Noooooooooo! Please don't put MT on your eyelashes. I love it, and I think it's fabulously safe, but eyeballs are picky, sensitive things, and I REALLY don't know how good of an idea that would be. 

_*Eyebrows*_, on the other hand -  That's all good. I use it on my eyebrows anytime I can remember.


----------



## eshille

belleama said:


> I use my regular shampoo and conditioner. My hair was doing fine then I noticed a little bit of breakage so I added some aloe vera gel and castor oil to my OCT. It feels fabulous again today and there was minimal breakage last night. I would assume that my shampoo is removing the cones. But I never really worried about cones or sls either so I'm probably not the best person to ask about that.


 
I really appreciate your input and usage suggestions...thanks


----------



## onyxdreams

JustKiya said:


> Noooooooooo! Please don't put MT on your eyelashes. I love it, and I think it's fabulously safe, but eyeballs are picky, sensitive things, and I REALLY don't know how good of an idea that would be.
> 
> _*Eyebrows*_, on the other hand -  That's all good. I use it on my eyebrows anytime I can remember.


 
OOps I'm so sorry i meant to type eyebrows but was thinking of my eyeslashes when typing.  Sorry ladies


----------



## curlcomplexity

Hi ladies!  I'm in week 2 of using the MT and it's wonderful, I just love the smell and so does everyone else.  I wanted to try and combat the shedding that I may get (I don't really know if I have much b/c I'm in twists).  Do you think it'll be alright to mix the MT w/ garlic oil?  I've already mixed it w/ safflower oil...thanks in advance!


----------



## Aggie

qtslim83 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm in week 2 of using the MT and it's wonderful, I just love the smell and so does everyone else. I wanted to try and combat the shedding that I may get (I don't really know if I have much b/c I'm in twists). Do you think it'll be alright to mix the MT w/ garlic oil? I've already mixed it w/ safflower oil...thanks in advance!


 
Sure why not, but I think that you might have a concern about the smell. I mean you don't want to walk around with a garlic scent on your head all day right? I prefer to pre-poo with it as it has a very potent odor.


----------



## Aggie

Okay finally, my OCT and Mega-Tek has finally arrived today and I will be starting to use them on Saturday after removing my braids. I can't wait.

I think I will start with my MT first for a month or two then move onto my OCT for a month or two as well. I will post which one I've decided to use first on Saturday.

ETA:  I bought the entire OCT system (large one) and an additional 12 oz bottle of Ovation Cell Therapy, I also bought the Mega-Tek 16 oz bottle of avocado mist, 32 oz bottle of MT premier shampoo, 8 oz bottle of Survivor detangler, 16 oz bottle of MT cream rinse, two 16 oz bottles of MT Rebuilder, and two 32 oz bottles of premier rehydrating spray. I know, I know, a little overboard but hey, I don't have to purchase anymore of them for a very looooooong time.


----------



## EbonyEyes

Janice said:


> EbonyEyes, call up your credit card company and asked to see if they charged your credit card. I ordered the Mega-tek from them a day after you (4/28) and still have not received it. When I noticed that it was still stating Not Yet Shipped around day seven, I gave them several calls continuosly up until yesterday (5/6) along with countless emails and no one has responded still till this day. TT8 was also very helpful and supportive in trying to track them down for me. I could understand if they were out of stock but the sad thing is that they aren't. Very unprofessional of them. I will be posting a negative review of them obvioulsy in the vendor discussion forum.
> 
> Anyhoo, the good news is that I finally had enough and just decided to call my credit card company up to see if they could issue a refund for me from Windgate Saddlery. Well after a thorough investigation, they said I was never charged nor is it pending. That was weird since I got a confirmation receipt from Windgate Saddlery and my order status was stating payment authorized. If I were you I would order for easypet store which turns out cheaper anyway. I would also go to the Windgate Saddlery website and delete my account with them as well. If they are in fact out of stock, it looks like they might just automatically ship it out and charge you then since they retain your credit card info on there (shady). You cant delete your account entirely but you can delete your address and other info. I hope that everything works out for you.



Thank you so much for the advice.  I wrote to Windgate's email addresses to give them official notice that I was canceling my order and they are not to ship the product or charge my credit card.  I took a screenshot of my account showing that as of today, my product still had not been shipped and then I deleted my account information.  

I called my credit card company and they have my account flagged and will be ready to dispute if Windgate completes the charge.

I just purchased from EasyPet store so hopefully I will receive my MT by early next week!


----------



## Shaley

KPH said:


> I wash with the ovation cell shampoo, rinse, apply the cell therapy only to my scalp and leave on for a while, sometimes over night but I always follow up with the cream rinse, NO SHEDDING WHATSOEVER.  I do not coat my hair with the cell therapy (cost to much and you will run out to fast).  (I am relaxed with fine, fine, fine hair).



Do you wash out the cell therapy before you apply the creme rinse? or do you apply the creme rinse on top of the cell therapy and rinse them both together?


----------



## KPH

Chardai said:


> Do you wash out the cell therapy before you apply the creme rinse? or do you apply the creme rinse on top of the cell therapy and rinse them both together?


 

I rinse the cell therapy out and then apply the creme rinse.


----------



## Shaley

KPH said:


> I rinse the cell therapy out and then apply the creme rinse.




Hmmm... I talked to Carlee(Ovation) yesterday and was telling her about my several bad experiences with the creme rinse.  She suggested that I don't rinse out the cell therapy - she stated to apply the creme rinse on top and rinse them both out together.
She also suggested that I leave the creme rinse on my hair a few minutes longer to make sure it fully coats the strands...

I'm going to try this one more time this weekend... If it still doesn't work, I'll just replace the creme rinse with a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## KPH

I never leave the creme rinse on longer than 5 minutes.  sometimes I sleep with the cell therapy on my scalp and a cheapy conditioner on the hair.


----------



## Luvableboo

LondonDiva said:


> Yes it's very safe. Even recommended for chemo patients.




Could not find the exact post but....

Thank you for suggestion of adding a bit of Castor oil etc... to the MT mix... the dryness I was experiencing is all gone!!!! I am applying everyday with no more problems... (except the itchies and scalp warmth thank the heavens for hair sticks)


----------



## MDinLA

I have been using oct on my scalp 2 days in a row and I have SO much buildup that I have to wash my hair. The first day was on wet hair post wash, but I did sit under a dryer. Immediately I noticed buildup. The next day, I put it on dry scalp and today SO much buildup. Anyone else experienced that? If so, what did you do to combat it?


----------



## iasade

LatoyaMIT said:


> I have been using oct on my scalp 2 days in a row and I have SO much buildup that I have to wash my hair. The first day was on wet hair post wash, but I did sit under a dryer. Immediately I noticed buildup. The next day, I put it on dry scalp and today SO much buildup. Anyone else experienced that? If so, what did you do to combat it?


 
Some pages back they talked about this and maybe not putting as much of the OCT on the scalp and if so, maybe adding some oil with it.  I use castor oil with mine and haven't seen any build up yet. HTH


----------



## onejamifan

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Congrats, girl, I know the feeling of no shedding is ECSTATIC!
> 
> *HE LTR is what, again? *
> 
> Br*nze


 
It's Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship. I use the leave-in as a moisturizer and to rollerset. I also like the poo to neutralize the garlic smell and the condish to detangle with


----------



## Jetblackhair

JustKiya said:


> It's a little sideways heart.


 
Thanks JK, I see that symbol all of the time and I couldn't figure it out.  After turning my head sideways, I saw the heart.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I've used it mixed with oils and i think my lashes are growing...i'm looking forward to them thickening, they are long and fine...when I hit 'em with mascara, it looks as though i'm wearing falsies...whick i L-U-V!!!!





onyxdreams said:


> I got my MT, I'm sooooo happy:bouncegre. It smells great and my hair instantly softened when i applied it to my new growth.
> 
> Are there any other ways to use this product? I know someone was using it on their nails and I think eyelashes. How is it going?


----------



## sweetgal

Hello, 

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have sent several emails (about 3) to Carlee the rep from Ovation and she has always answered.  

She advised me that the Ovation line is more ideal for humans because it's made specifically for humans. 

 I'm still planning on buying the coat rebuilder in a few months because it's much cheaper.  (I live in Canada and the cell rebuilder is very hard to find)

For those using the coat rebuilder-please share with me your results?  For those of you who have used both the cell rebuilder and the coat rebuilder please advise me which one you prefer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shimmie

onyxdreams said:


> I got my MT, I'm sooooo happy:bouncegre. It smells great and my hair instantly softened when i applied it to my new growth.
> 
> Are there any other ways to use this product? I know someone was using it on their nails and I think eyelashes. How is it going?


I use the OCT on my nails and eye*brows*...not lashes.   Castor Oil is the best thing for lashes.


----------



## sweetgal

Shimmie said:


> I use the OCT on my nails and eye*brows*...not lashes. Castor Oil is the best thing for lashes.


 
What kind of castor oil do you use?  Is it the clear white one?

How do you apply it?


----------



## sexyeyes3616

***PIC OF HAIR THAT SHED***  Ladies this is my first day using OCT and my hair shed quite a bit should i be concerned about this?


----------



## sunnydaze

sexyeyes3616 said:


> ***PIC OF HAIR THAT SHED*** Ladies this is my first day using OCT and my hair shed quite a bit should i be concerned about this?


 
_That_ is what you call a lot of shedding? Girl you would pass out if you had my head.


----------



## Lebiya

sexyeyes3616 said:


> ***PIC OF HAIR THAT SHED*** Ladies this is my first day using OCT and my hair shed quite a bit should i be concerned about this?


 
No hun, I think your ok : )


----------



## JLove74

sexyeyes3616 said:


> ***PIC OF HAIR THAT SHED***  Ladies this is my first day using OCT and my hair shed quite a bit should i be concerned about this?



girl, stop playin  you have nothing to be worried about


----------



## sexyeyes3616

Thank ladies for your responses i just panic whenever i see my hair shedding. But its good to know that it doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## michaela

Would It be alright to mix megatek with sulfur 8 grease???


----------



## sexyeyes3616

OCT made my hair feel greasy and weighed down. But if it will make my hair grow it doesnt matter to me.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

OMG! Thats it! Its like 10 strands! Multiply that by 10 and you'd still be ok!




sexyeyes3616 said:


> ***PIC OF HAIR THAT SHED*** Ladies this is my first day using OCT and my hair shed quite a bit should i be concerned about this?


----------



## girlyprincess23

To whom it may concern I am officially switching to OCT as I can afford it now and messed up my MT anyways. Also just a question how long is it taking ladies to get results so I don't get impatient and give up too soon!!

TIA


----------



## onyxdreams

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I've used it mixed with oils and i think my lashes are growing...i'm looking forward to them thickening, they are long and fine...when I hit 'em with mascara, it looks as though i'm wearing falsies...whick i L-U-V!!!!


 

Wow Mascara very smart. Thanks for the information,I'm glad that your eyelashes are coming in nicely.I'm curios when you wash it off does your lashes still have the appearance of falsies


----------



## onyxdreams

Shimmie said:


> I use the OCT on my nails and eye*brows*...not lashes. Castor Oil is the best thing for lashes.


 
Yeah I have tried castor oil as well and have gotten good results. Thank you for  the response.


----------



## onyxdreams

sexyeyes3616 said:


> ***PIC OF HAIR THAT SHED*** Ladies this is my first day using OCT and my hair shed quite a bit should i be concerned about this?


Wow only in my dreams,when I shed you can make it into a rug


----------



## jrae

girlyprincess23 said:


> To whom it may concern I am officially switching to OCT as I can afford it now and messed up my MT anyways. Also just a question how long is it taking ladies to get results so I don't get impatient and give up too soon!!
> 
> TIA



Hi GirlPrincess!  

Everyone is different.  Give it 6-8 weeks of consistent use.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Shimmie said:


> No... They are Equines...


 

LMAO.........I just saw this when i decided to go back through the thread...lol


----------



## JustKiya

Has anyone used henna since starting the MT/OCT? Realxed or natural - I'd love to hear it. 

Oooh, I think Sareca was using henna, too, wasn't she? Or had she switched to all indigo? I'll PM her and ask.


----------



## LaNecia

JustKiya said:


> Has anyone used henna since starting the MT/OCT? Realxed or natural - I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Oooh, I think Sareca was using henna, too, wasn't she? Or had she switched to all indigo? I'll PM her and ask.



I use the MT and henna, MT Daily, henna once a week for the first 6 weeks of starting back then will go to once every 2-4 weeks depending on my conditioning needs.


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> Has anyone used henna since starting the MT/OCT? Realxed or natural - I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Oooh, I think Sareca was using henna, too, wasn't she? Or had she switched to all indigo? I'll PM her and ask.


 
Funny you asked this question right as I was passing through. 
I henna'd/indigo'd 2 weeks ago and it came out very good. 
I did not experience any diryness either and that has been a problem for me in the past.  I keep my mixes simple and just add a little oil and water.


----------



## JustKiya

VWVixxen said:


> I use the MT and henna, MT Daily, henna once a week for the first 6 weeks of starting back then will go to once every 2-4 weeks depending on my conditioning needs.



 So funny! As I was typing my PM, I realized - hey! Vixx is the henna user - Sareca uses indigo.  Thank for your answer! 



january noir said:


> Funny you asked this question right as I was passing through.
> I henna'd/indigo'd 2 weeks ago and it came out very good.
> I did not experience any diryness either and that has been a problem for me in the past.  I keep my mixes simple and just add a little oil and water.



Interesting - and thank you!! I'm more concerned about henna's protein-like properties, since I never really had any problems with it making my hair dry, just HARD. 
I don't know. I most likely won't - this time - and AtlantaJJ gave me some good ideas about spacing MT/henna.....
I think that now that I'm doing the midweek DC, I'll be able to 'rebalance' my protein/moisture more towards the moisture side (ie, my 'normal' hair state), and then I'll be able to use the henna without any worries.


----------



## birdiefu

Hey, I'm a long-time lurker but Mega-Tek has brought me to posting!  I've been using it for 2 1/2 weeks and already noticing faster growth.  I've been putting the Equine stuff in my scalp daily, and was curious about the Pet/Coat MT since the ingredients posted earlier looked a bit yummier.  I went ahead and ordered the Pet MT from arcatapet.com, and when it came in I discovered it has the same ingredient listing as the Equine MT.  I don't know if this is a 'new' formulation that is now the same as the other MT or what, but thought you ladies would like to know.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

birdiefu said:


> Hey, I'm a long-time lurker but Mega-Tek has brought me to posting! I've been using it for 2 1/2 weeks and already noticing faster growth. I've been putting the Equine stuff in my scalp daily, and was curious about the Pet/Coat MT since the ingredients posted earlier looked a bit yummier. I went ahead and ordered the Pet MT from arcatapet.com, and when it came in I discovered it has the same ingredient listing as the Equine MT. I don't know if this is a 'new' formulation that is now the same as the other MT or what, but thought you ladies would like to know.


See, that makes me  as they keep posting different things. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## MissLawyerLady

Ladies, does anyone use MT or OCT along with MN?

My sig pic is comparison of 6 mos.  I'm sorta discouraged b/c it doesn't seem like any growth to me.  Honestly, I don't know what I expected but I expected more than this! ohwell: 

Granted I've only used MT for the last 6 weeks and I got good growth during that period, but my stylist said I got some crown breakage too and she was *soooo doggone rough with my head*- like whe resented me having new growth.  But that's on me... I should have said something.  I"ve been going to her faithfully for over 8 years and I have earned the right to speak up.  So next appointment I"m bringing her a wide toothed comb and some Lacio Lacio so she can stop ripping out my hair! 

Anyway, sorry for the rant.  *What about using MT one day while using MN on another day?!*

Thanks


----------



## SelfStyled

JD2'd said:


> Ladies, does anyone use MT or OCT along with MN?
> 
> My sig pic is comparison of 6 mos. I'm sorta discouraged b/c it doesn't seem like any growth to me. Honestly, I don't know what I expected but I expected more than this! ohwell:
> 
> Granted I've only used MT for the last 6 weeks and I got good growth during that period, but my stylist said I got some crown breakage too and she was *soooo doggone rough with my head*- like whe resented me having new growth. But that's on me... I should have said something. I"ve been going to her faithfully for over 8 years and I have earned the right to speak up. So next appointment I"m bringing her a wide toothed comb and some Lacio Lacio so she can stop ripping out my hair!
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant. *What about using MT one day while using MN on another day?!*
> 
> Thanks


 
I know there is someone that is alternating the two, and at least one person that mixed MT or OCT into their MN mix.  I was just thinking about this morning, I am so skittish with protein, that I was thinking I would just add a glob into my MN mix.  Who knows what I will decide on though.


----------



## yodie

I just started lternating between the 2.

I'm not pressing my hair right now, so I'm not sure what my OCT/MT has done.  Its a keeper for its strengthening properties alone.

MN gave me great results. My nape has never grown so much in about 20 years!!! I now have a nape thanks to MN.


----------



## birdiefu

luckiestdestiny said:


> See, that makes me  as they keep posting different things. Thanks for the heads up though.



No problem!  I have no idea why all these bottles that look the *same* have different ingredients .  Just to clarify though, I purchased the 16 oz bottle of the Pet rebuilder.  I heard someone had the 2 oz tub that had ingredients similar to the CT.  Here are the ingredients on my bottle:

Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium choride, gylceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate, marine protein, peg 40, pantenal, dimethicone copolyol, magnesium citrate, allantoin, amino acids, methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides, propylparaben, imidazolidinyl urea, fragrance.

Another thing I was thinking about is...are 'amino acids' actually listed in the CT ingredients?  I can't remember which page(s) all the other ingredients are listed on, but I don't remember them being there.  If not, how can Ovation claim more amino acids in the CT than MT if they aren't even in the ingredient list?


----------



## Healthb4Length

I've been using the OCT for little over 2 weeks now. I haven't notice any significant growth but I have alot less shedding and my NG is very soft. That's a good thing, hopefully I'll get increased growth. Right now I'm happy with my results so far.


----------



## LilBrownied

Hello all!

I just took out my kinky twists and I've had a lot of growth though I've only been using Mega Tek for about a week. I have some shedding too, but of course I can't tell whether that's from keeping the twists or the MegaTek. 

And my hair's very soft!


----------



## BrownBetty

I am 6 weeks post and I am thinking of relaxing.  I don't know what to do with my hair.  I use OCT and that stuff has my hair growing like weeds.  I have more ng now than I usually do at 8 weeks. 

Y'all pray for me to be strong and at least hold out for 2 more weeks.

MV


----------



## Shaley

sexyeyes3616 said:


> ***PIC OF HAIR THAT SHED***  Ladies this is my first day using OCT and my hair shed quite a bit should i be concerned about this?



That's how mine looks except including a few more strands... I know everyone is saying that this is normal...but is it still normal if you've never experienced shedding before? better yet, this much??


----------



## AngieB

Ladies...as of today of have been using OCT for two weeks..sixth treatment within that time..I must say I am experiencing much LESS shedding than before I started with the product..Also..I am loving the way my hair feels..I still cannot attest to major growth..but I know there is some in there..I can't say yet that its the OCT (I also use MegaTek) or the vitamins..I am using MSM, Biotin and Silica...but all I know is IT'S GROWING!!...I can say that since finding the boards in January, I have had much growth due to the vitamins..and the co-washes...hopefully this will push me to where I want to be...I really only want to be BSL...I'd feel pretty silly at 47 being any longer than that...Right now..I am about 1" from APL...You ladies have been great with your advice...especially Aggie...


----------



## belleama

My NG on my temples is really dry lately. I can't figure it out. I need to figure something out.


----------



## JustKiya

belleama said:


> My NG on my temples is really dry lately. I can't figure it out. I need to figure something out.



Are you more heavy handed with the OCT there? Are you trying to grow out your temples, and using multiple things there? Do you wera a headband or a scarf that goes over your temples tightly? 

While your figuring out what makes that area drier, since you know it is, I would handle it my moisturizing that area more/with something more moisturizing than what you use on the rest of your head. 

Good luck!


----------



## belleama

JustKiya said:


> Are you more heavy handed with the OCT there? Are you trying to grow out your temples, and using multiple things there? Do you wera a headband or a scarf that goes over your temples tightly?
> 
> While your figuring out what makes that area drier, since you know it is, I would handle it my moisturizing that area more/with something more moisturizing than what you use on the rest of your head.
> 
> Good luck!


 
I don't think so. But I could be more heavy handed there because I'm trying to get it on my scalp only? Maybe. I have no idea. Maybe I am starting to have more NG there than other places so I don't notice the dryness in other places as much? 

I have no idea lol. I'm going to start adding more moisture there to see if that helps. Thanks


----------



## Curlytime

I get a silkener every 12 weeks (3 months). I was wondering if I should stop using the CT 7 days before I get my silkener. Anyone using the CT or MT right up until you get a relaxer/texlax etc.? 

Also I read on the board that Chi SIlk Infusion was great on the hair before relaxing. SHould Chi Silk Infusion be used before relaxing since I am using the CT?

I have been using CT for about a week. I apply on my scalp most days. One day I used BT and then the CT. I am not sure how much growth I have since it's only been a week. I had been using the BT consistantly 3x's a week for about 3 to 4 weeks and I believe I have a lot of NG. It's a little hard to tell since I can not tell where my NG stops and by silkener begins. I should be able to tell how much growth when I go back this weekend for my silkener.

Thanks in advance ladies for your advice.

As for the ladies experiencing dryness I am using rose water mixed with aloe vera gel and glycerin. My hair is moist.


----------



## Aggie

AngieB said:


> Ladies...as of today of have been using OCT for two weeks..sixth treatment within that time..I must say I am experiencing much LESS shedding than before I started with the product..Also..I am loving the way my hair feels..I still cannot attest to major growth..but I know there is some in there..I can't say yet that its the OCT (I also use MegaTek) or the vitamins..I am using MSM, Biotin and Silica...but all I know is IT'S GROWING!!...I can say that since finding the boards in January, I have had much growth due to the vitamins..and the co-washes...hopefully this will push me to where I want to be...I really only want to be BSL...I'd feel pretty silly at 47 being any longer than that...Right now..I am about 1" from APL...*You ladies have been great with your advice...especially Aggie...[/*quote]
> 
> Thanks AngieB on behalf of all of us here.


----------



## Chameleonchick

Well ladies I bought this Mega-Tek out of curiousity. I do have a question though, if Mega-Tek is a rebuilder that has tons of protein in it, what makes it so different from somthing like infusium leave in treatment? I mean that has high proteins in it too right? Is it the amino acids and the mucopolysaccarides(sp?) that make it grow the hair as well as strengthening it? I just don't understand.


----------



## lady_brown

I JUST RECEIVED MY OCT IN THE MAIL TODAY....!!! CAN'T WAIT TO START USING IT...


----------



## isisalisa

day 10 post, I haven't seen any growth that I can notice. but the texture of my hair has chance it is very soft. no problem with dryness.I use mizani h20 rose and night time treatment. and mango butter of my ends. My shedding has slowed down. I was shredding prior to starting. Next update in five days.


----------



## Summer 74

belleama said:


> No, yes, and maybe


Thanks for the reply


----------



## belleama

Curlytime said:


> I get a silkener every 12 weeks (3 months). I was wondering if I should stop using the CT 7 days before I get my silkener. Anyone using the CT or MT right up until you get a relaxer/texlax etc.?


 
What is a silkener?


----------



## angenoir

Hello Ladies

I have been using MT for about 6 weeks now. I have seen some growth and a lot of thickening.
But I am still battling with it making my hair hard and a bit dry.

I use it like this:
Once a week I apply after a shampoo leave for 5 mins and was off and follow up with a DC.

2 or 3 times a week I apply directly on scalp and leave.

I moisturize everyday with ORS Olive oil or coconut oil

Please please please please give me some tips on combating this dryness and hardness.

Thanks!


----------



## DivaD04

what r the ingredients n mega-tek...i've bought some and i'm waing for my order...is it safe to use on my 3 yr. old her hair is *soft *and *very slow* growing. otherwise she'll have to be on my keratin plan.


----------



## belleama

angenoir said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I have been using MT for about 6 weeks now. I have seen some growth and a lot of thickening.
> But I am still battling with it making my hair hard and a bit dry.
> 
> I use it like this:
> Once a week I apply after a shampoo leave for 5 mins and was off and follow up with a DC.
> 
> 2 or 3 times a week I apply directly on scalp and leave.
> 
> I moisturize everyday with ORS Olive oil or coconut oil
> 
> Please please please please give me some tips on combating this dryness and hardness.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Are you using any type of leave in after you wash and DC? Are you sure your DC is not a protien based one? 

Perhaps you should consider a more water based moisturiser or something you can spray in instead of using ORS olive oil or coconut oil. Its been a while since I've used either but I thought the olive oil was full of stuff like mineral oil and other things that block out moisture. Coconut oil also.

Wait neither of those is a mosturiser at all. Both are sealants.


----------



## belleama

DivaD04 said:


> what r the ingredients n mega-tek...i've bought some and i'm waing for my order...is it safe to use on my 3 yr. old her hair is *soft *and *very slow* growing. otherwise she'll have to be on my keratin plan.


 
What? A 3 year old? erplexed


----------



## AtlantaJJ

belleama said:


> What? A 3 year old? erplexed


posted incorrectly.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

DivaD04 said:


> what r the ingredients n mega-tek...i've bought some and i'm waing for my order...is it safe to use on my 3 yr. old her hair is *soft *and *very slow* growing. otherwise she'll have to be on my keratin plan.


The MT contains Keratin as the main ingredient. I don't see anything particularly toxic or harmful in the MT... I would certainly dilute it with natural oils and aloe vera juice perhaps half and half. I would not add SAA's.  Just oil and aloe juice at a half and half ratio.  You would have to make sure everything else you use on her is moisture based only, and I would only use it on her scalp. 

I would recommend using a more pure keratin based product like Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner which is organic and in my opinion has Keratin + much better supporting natural ingredients. Mill Creek Keratin is pH balanced, organic and parabens free.  You could PM me if you want more info, about how to use it and how to work with her natural hair if you like. 

Keratin is the key ingredient in OCT and MT and there are other methods of getting Keratin. That's why I'm going Mill Creek when I run out of the MT.   I'm going to make my own Keratin mix.  

I'm loving the MT, but I have a customized mix, I am not using it straight. I am getting excellent results!!


----------



## Aggie

angenoir said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I have been using MT for about 6 weeks now. I have seen some growth and a lot of thickening.
> But I am still battling with it making my hair hard and a bit dry.
> 
> I use it like this:
> Once a week I apply after a shampoo leave for 5 mins and was off and follow up with a DC.
> 
> 2 or 3 times a week I apply directly on scalp and leave.
> 
> I moisturize everyday with ORS Olive oil or coconut oil
> 
> Please please please please give me some tips on combating this dryness and hardness.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Firstly, have you diluted the MT with an oil like castor, evoo, orjojoba oil? It is a bit of a strong protein and can be diluted this way and still be affective. 

Secondly, what type of poo are you using to shampoo your hair with and how are you shampooing it? You should shampoo your scalp only, never your hair strands as shampoo dries out the ends. It's going to trickle down anyway so there's no need to shampoo the hair - only the scalp.

Thirdly, what is the name of your deep conditioner? Some conditioners have strong proteins in them that could be making your hair hard and dry. Like Belleama says, follow up with a leave-in conditioner as well that's protein-free too. I like profectiv anti-tangle leave-in - in the purple-looking bottle, or the Kenra daily defense. 

Fourthly, daily moisturizing with a water-based moisturizer like Care Free Curl Gold, BB Oil Moisturizing lotion, Mane-n-Tail Olive oil creme and the mane-n-tail carrot oil creme in the jar, BB Hair Growth Oil, again Profectiv anti-tangle leave-in and S-Curl moisturizer. Some use the Kids shea butter leave-in as well. These are a few examples only. I believe the ORS olive oil has mineral oil in it and can be more drying to your hair. Now you may seal with the coconut oil or use it as a pre-poo. I have extra virgin coconut oil that I use as a sealant and pre-poo only.

Try baggying with any of the moisturizers above and seal with the coconut oil for a few nights to soften your hair. I would even use some porosity control shampoo and conditioner to correct the pH balance of your hair. I sure hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## MuslimahTresses

angenoir said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I have been using MT for about 6 weeks now. I have seen some growth and a lot of thickening.
> But I am still battling with it making my hair hard and a bit dry.
> 
> I use it like this:
> Once a week I apply after a shampoo leave for 5 mins and was off and follow up with a DC.
> 
> 2 or 3 times a week I apply directly on scalp and leave.
> 
> I moisturize everyday with ORS Olive oil or coconut oil
> 
> 
> Please please please please give me some tips on combating this dryness and hardness.
> 
> Thanks!


 

I just started using MT daily and I use a spray leve in then ORS Olive Oil on top of that after applying MT on  my scalp. Between the ORS and the Coconut Oil, I think the Coconut Oil is the one aiding the dryness. I use to use it all the time but I would get breakage all the time too and I didnt know why until I read this tread about oils that penetrate and oils that dont. Coconut Oil was one that did penetrate the hair shaft and on top of that it has protien in it naturally which sucked for my hair.

Like the Belleama suggested, try a spray on your hair first then the ORS and see if that helps.

Here is the link about the Oils that penetrate  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=152473&highlight=oils+penetrate


----------



## onejamifan

DivaD04 said:


> what r the ingredients n mega-tek...i've bought some and i'm waing for my order...is it safe to use on my 3 yr. old her hair is *soft *and *very slow* growing. otherwise she'll have to be on my keratin plan.


 
I'm the first one to try all sorts of conditioners and shampoos on my 4 year old daughter's 2a/2b hair, but I don't think using a growth aid is such a good idea. If you think about it, the average growth cycle of a hair folicle is between 4-7 years (I think), you have to allow the hair to do what it will... I think you should wait until she is a little older before trying anything to make her hair grow. Instead, just continue keeping her hair healthy and worry about growth when she is a bit older...JMO...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

onejamifan said:


> I'm the first one to try all sorts of conditioners and shampoos on my 4 year old daughter's 2a/2b hair, but I don't think using a growth aid is such a good idea. If you think about it, the average growth cycle of a hair folicle is between 4-7 years (I think), you have to allow the hair to do what it will... I think you should wait until she is a little older before trying anything to make her hair grow. Instead, just continue keeping her hair healthy and worry about growth when she is a bit older...JMO...


This definately the safest advise.

This post just remined me that my mom use home made sulfer based "grease" on my 4a hair and it worked miracles back then. I was midback length until I was 12 and I got into my own hair  and ruined that progress.  She used to make up batches for her girlfriends daughters and they all raved about the growth. 

It's definately a personal decision that should be well thought through and researched before doing.  I agree good hair care practices in general are always recommended.


----------



## Curlytime

belleama said:


> What is a silkener?


 
A silkener is basically a technique used by Miiko of MiiKo Salon. Formally the Curve Salon out of Brooklyn, NY. It is basically a very expensive texurizer. What ever she uses comes out pre-mixed in a bowl. It looseness your natural curl to make your hair more manageable.


----------



## Reinventing21

DivaD04 said:


> what r the ingredients n mega-tek...i've bought some and i'm waing for my order...is it safe to use on my 3 yr. old her hair is *soft *and *very slow* growing. otherwise she'll have to be on my keratin plan.


 

I know you want your daughter to have the most beautiful hair possible, but keep in mind the many waist length people whose hair didn't begin to take off until they were four years old. In other words they had just a couple inches of hair until their hair began to grow between the ages 3-5.
So, I wouldn't tamper with it just yet.


----------



## DivaD04

thanks ladies for the responses it was greatly appreciated.


----------



## eshille

AtlantaJJ said:


> The MT contains Keratin as the main ingredient. I don't see anything particularly toxic or harmful in the MT... I would certainly dilute it with natural oils and aloe vera juice perhaps half and half. I would not add SAA's. Just oil and aloe juice at a half and half ratio. You would have to make sure everything else you use on her is moisture based only, and I would only use it on her scalp.
> 
> I would recommend using a more pure keratin based product like Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner which is organic and in my opinion has Keratin + much better supporting natural ingredients. Mill Creek Keratin is pH balanced, organic and parabens free. You could PM me if you want more info, about how to use it and how to work with her natural hair if you like.
> 
> Keratin is the key ingredient in OCT and MT and there are other methods of getting Keratin. That's why I'm going Mill Creek when I run out of the MT. I'm going to make my own Keratin mix.
> 
> I'm loving the MT, but I have a customized mix, I am not using it straight. I am getting excellent results!!


 
Mill Creek Keratin Condish is really a great product, one I used often before venturing into OCT. However, you must be cautious
when purchasing this product, some items sold retail do contain parabens and yet the same product sold in other retail places 
do not...so _'look see'_ really carefully before purchasing... 


*Keratin Conditioner - 16 oz., (Mill Creek Botanicals)*





Are you ready for Winter Break? Check out our May Blow Out Special! 
Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Cottonseed Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol (provitamin B5), Balsam Peru, Olive Oil, Retinyl Palmitate (vitamin A), Cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), Tocopherol (vitamin E), Rosemary Extract, Barley Extract, Hydrolyzed RNA, Hydrolyzed DNA, Octyl Dimethyl PABA, PEG-100 Stearate, Sodium Caseinate, Sodium Hydroxide, Corn Oil, *Methylparaben,* *Propylparaben*, Diazolidinyl Urea, Fragrance, Carmine, Caramel. 

http://www.herballoveshop.com/product.asp?PID=6601&source=overture

Paraben Free Version:

*Keratin Conditioner*

by Mill Creek 

*Other Ingredients*

Deionized Water, hydrolyzed keratin, cottonseed oil, panthenol, balsam peru, olive oil, retinyl palmitate, tocopherol, rosemary extract, barley extract, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, glycerin, cetyl alcohol, octyl dimethyl PABA, PEG-100 stearate, sodium caseinate, sodium hydroxide, corn oil, organic aloe vera gel, citric acid, organic essential oil, caramel, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, botanical fragrance

http://www.webvitamins.com/product.aspx?id=5819&wvaid=IN&term=osmx


----------



## DivaD04

eshille said:


> Mill Creek Keratin Condish is really a great product, one I used often before venturing into OCT. However, you must be cautious
> when purchasing this product, some items sold retail do contain parabens and yet the same product sold in other retail places
> do not...so _'look see'_ really carefully before purchasing...
> 
> 
> *Keratin Conditioner - 16 oz., (Mill Creek Botanicals)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ready for Winter Break? Check out our May Blow Out Special!
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Cottonseed Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol (provitamin B5), Balsam Peru, Olive Oil, Retinyl Palmitate (vitamin A), Cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), Tocopherol (vitamin E), Rosemary Extract, Barley Extract, Hydrolyzed RNA, Hydrolyzed DNA, Octyl Dimethyl PABA, PEG-100 Stearate, Sodium Caseinate, Sodium Hydroxide, Corn Oil, *Methylparaben,* *Propylparaben*, Diazolidinyl Urea, Fragrance, Carmine, Caramel.
> 
> http://www.herballoveshop.com/product.asp?PID=6601&source=overture
> 
> Paraben Free Version:
> 
> *Keratin Conditioner*
> 
> by Mill Creek
> 
> *Other Ingredients*
> 
> Deionized Water, hydrolyzed keratin, cottonseed oil, panthenol, balsam peru, olive oil, retinyl palmitate, tocopherol, rosemary extract, barley extract, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, glycerin, cetyl alcohol, octyl dimethyl PABA, PEG-100 stearate, sodium caseinate, sodium hydroxide, corn oil, organic aloe vera gel, citric acid, organic essential oil, caramel, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, botanical fragrance
> 
> http://www.webvitamins.com/product.aspx?id=5819&wvaid=IN&term=osmx


 
thx 4 posting this eshille!


----------



## eshille

I really like the strength OCT has infused into _'The Hair'_, I would say it
acts like a hard core protein treatment for me. 

The throbbing I experience from CT days after use, however is a little 
disconcerting...to say the least.. This line is some strong, serious business.

I've decided to relegate OCT to a very minor supporting role in _'The Hair's'_ diet, 
using it once every month or two or maybe even less. 

Congrats to all ladies and their progress with OCT and Mega Tek..

Have a happi Mom's Day...


----------



## eshille

DivaD04 said:


> thx 4 posting this eshille!


 
You're welcome, Diva...Happi Moms Day....


----------



## DivaD04

happy mom's day eveybody


----------



## sexyeyes3616

It is day two of oct and my hair shed even more. I really hope this ceases at some point because all of this shedding cant be healthy for my hair.


----------



## Chameleonchick

I haven't used this product or anything yet(I did order it though) but as an Esthetician when I recommend a product for the skin I always tell my clients that you might experience a few breakouts the first week or two when using a new product. Maybe some of you are shedding for the similar reasons. New product to your hair that has been used to using something different, now your hair sheds as it gets used to it. Hopefully it doesn't last longer than a week or two, but I think that would be normal.


----------



## angenoir

To Belleama, April Shower and Aggie...

Thanks for the tips ladies. 

No, I have not diluted the MT with oils it but will do so today. Thanks for the tip.

I have been using Motions Moiturizing shampoo and very little of it once a week. Or sometimes I just co-wash with CON or with Motions Lavish conditioner.

I don't particularly like the ORS Olive oil but I have not yet found one that agrees with my hair. Will go in search of one tomororw.
I DC with Motions Moisture plus. Never with a protein since I started using the MT.

I also prepoo with Coconut oil.

I'll look for a good moiturizer and leave-in. I went to the BSS yesterday (I am in Paris) and the choice was a bit limited. I know they usually stock CON products but I couldn't find any and most of the other products really were not that good. So I settled for Motions. Its not great but I have used it in the past with success and to be honest my hair has never been this dry.

Thanks ladies


----------



## sexyeyes3616

This is the shedding from day two it looks worse to me. I hope the shedding eventually stops if it doesnt i am going to have to sell this product in the product exchange board.






Shedding from day 1


----------



## JLove74

sexyeyes3616 said:


> This is the shedding from day two it looks worse to me. I hope the shedding eventually stops if it doesnt i am going to have to sell this product in the product exchange board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shedding from day 1


 
honestly, I think you're giving too much thought to your shedding.  It's normal for us to shed up to 100 hairs per day.  Yes, it may seem like a lot but it really isn't when you think of the thousands of strands of hair we have.
and if you do decide to get rid of it, you know they have a return policy, right?


----------



## aprilj

sexyeyes3616 said:


> This is the shedding from day two it looks worse to me. I hope the shedding eventually stops if it doesnt i am going to have to sell this product in the product exchange board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shedding from day 1


 
I still don't think that this is a great amount of shedding.  I wouldn't worry too much unless it turns into a handful of hair.


----------



## sexyeyes3616

..........


----------



## belleama

angenoir said:


> To Belleama, April Shower and Aggie...
> 
> Thanks for the tips ladies.
> 
> No, I have not diluted the MT with oils it but will do so today. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I have been using Motions Moiturizing shampoo and very little of it once a week. Or sometimes I just co-wash with CON or with Motions Lavish conditioner.
> 
> I don't particularly like the ORS Olive oil but I have not yet found one that agrees with my hair. Will go in search of one tomororw.
> I DC with Motions Moisture plus. Never with a protein since I started using the MT.
> 
> I also prepoo with Coconut oil.
> 
> I'll look for a good moiturizer and leave-in. I went to the BSS yesterday (I am in Paris) and the choice was a bit limited. I know they usually stock CON products but I couldn't find any and most of the other products really were not that good. So I settled for Motions. Its not great but I have used it in the past with success and to be honest my hair has never been this dry.
> 
> Thanks ladies


 
I'm glad you clarified that. I thought you were using OCT not MT. If you are using MT you definately need to add some moisturising things to it because it seems that the MT has more protien and also fewer of the "feel nice" hair ingredients.

I have added castor oil and aloe vera gel to my OCT because it was drying my hair out. When I switch over to MT I am going to add castor oil, aloe vera gel, vitamin e, maybe something else as well. We'll see.


----------



## *fabulosity*

sexyeyes3616 said:


> This is the shedding from day two it looks worse to me. I hope the shedding eventually stops if it doesnt i am going to have to sell this product in the product exchange board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shedding from day 1


 
LOL! WOW! You should see my shedding hair... I think it's enough to start a head of hair for a whole other person...but it's always been like that and I've mostly had longer hair most of my life. I bought some mahinjbraj oil and hopefully it will help.


----------



## Shaley

sexyeyes3616 said:


> This is the shedding from day two it looks worse to me. I hope the shedding eventually stops if it doesnt i am going to have to sell this product in the product exchange board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shedding from day 1



I am with you on the shedding... In the beginning I wasn't shedding that much but now and days I am shedding much more. The pic on the top looks like my shedding on wash days which is every Saturday or Sunday... I have never shed like this before... I'm starting to worry how this could be good??

I sent an email to Carlee Friday regarding the shedding and am waiting to hear back from her...


----------



## sexyeyes3616

Chardai said:


> I am with you on the shedding... In the beginning I wasn't shedding that much but now and days I am shedding much more. The pic on the top looks like my shedding on wash days which is every Saturday or Sunday... I have never shed like this before... I'm starting to worry how this could be good??
> 
> I sent an email to Carlee Friday regarding the shedding and am waiting to hear back from her...


 
To me its one or two things with massive shedding  i am not a hair expert so i dunno but i am thinking you either wont retain any length or your hair will eventually become thin.


----------



## onejamifan

sexyeyes3616 said:


> This is the shedding from day two it looks worse to me. I hope the shedding eventually stops if it doesnt i am going to have to sell this product in the product exchange board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shedding from day 1


 In no way do I want to undermine your concern with shedding, but I don't think you should be too concerned with _that_ amount of shedding. If that were all the hair I shed after wash day, I'd be the happiest person on this thread! I complained about shedding about a week ago, but trust me the amount that I shed was at least 10x what you got on the top pic. When you start seeing huge clumps of shedded hair, then you should be concerned, but a few strands should not be something to lose sleep over....


----------



## SelfStyled

Hi all,
I just searched "relaxer" in this thread- and got the dreaded white page.  How long do you wait post relaxer to touch up?  And do you think the OCT will make your hair revert slightly? TIA.


----------



## carletta

Reyna21 said:


> I know you want your daughter to have the most beautiful hair possible, but keep in mind the many waist length people whose hair didn't begin to take off until they were four years old. In other words they had just a couple inches of hair until their hair began to grow between the ages 3-5.
> So, I wouldn't tamper with it just yet.




I agree

I sent a email to ovation asking about using this on my 12yr old.
Carlee email me back and said that the products were safe enough to use on children !


----------



## belleama

I figured it out!! Now I know whats going on with my hair and why certain sections are feeling so dry and matting up!

Its NG!!! I'm such a dummy. LOL! Because the texture of the new NG is so different than what I'm used to seeing/feeling I didn't recognize it. But looking at my dry hair I can see it is very puffy/fluffy considering that I am only 6 weeks post. 

This is very promising. Off to retweak my routine.


----------



## KPH

This experience is something wonderful, new and painful. The wonderful part is that my hair has gotten thicker and I have maybe 2 - 3 strands of shedding and that's after a lot of manipulation.  New is the growth on my scalp that is coming out of the scalp soft and not to wavy, and the paiful part is the new growth itself.  The scalp is so tender to the touch but it doesn't look bad because of the texture.  I am attempting to stretch thru end of June but the pain, the pain.


----------



## tt8

*WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE!!!!
** isisalisa
VWVixxen
missprincess011
yodie
aurora3140
shocol
Aggie
april shower
SelfStyled*


----------



## belleama

SelfStyled said:


> Hi all,
> I just searched "relaxer" in this thread- and got the dreaded white page. How long do you wait post relaxer to touch up? And do you think the OCT will make your hair revert slightly? TIA.


 
Relaxed hair does not revert. If you see hairs that are not straight it is because they were underprocessed or new growth. Those are the two options for hair that has been relaxed.


----------



## SelfStyled

belleama said:


> Relaxed hair does not revert. If you see hairs that are not straight it is because they were underprocessed or new growth. Those are the two options for hair that has been relaxed.


 

 I know that relaxed hair does not revert per se, however there are some opinions that you should wait a week or 2 before using a heavy protein- that's why I was asking.  But thank's for your reply though.  I think my question was confusing.


----------



## belleama

SelfStyled said:


> I know that relaxed hair does not revert per se, however there are some opinions that you should wait a week or 2 before using a heavy protein- that's why I was asking. But thank's for your reply though. I think my question was confusing.


 
Okay this part of your question is also confusing. Heavy protien right before or right after a relaxer is actually good for your hair. The relaxer breaks down the strands. Protien builds them back up.

I think you may be talking about the damage that can be done to your scalp if you use certain products right before a relaxer like sulfur. If you are using any sulfur based products like sulfur 8 or BT then you definately want to stop use atleast a week, ideally two weeks, before the relaxer. I don't know all of the ins and outs of the why but I do know that the sulfur opens up the pores or thins the surface of the scalp. That makes it easier for your skin to burn from the chemicals in the relaxer.

As far as I can tell OCT/MT themselves do not really thin the scalp at all so it should be safe to do up until relaxer day. But as always be wary. If you are one of the ladies who has been experiencing burning, soreness, or itching with your usage perhaps it would be wise to stop using the product for 3 days to a week before your relaxe service. Really I am not sure that would be necessary though because no one has come forward to say they experienced burning during their relaxer yet. So I am going to assume that for most it should not be a problem at all.

I hope this helps and that I didn't just confuse the issue.


----------



## LilBrownied

tt8 said:


> *WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE!!!!*
> *isisalisa*
> *VWVixxen*
> *missprincess011*
> *yodie*
> *aurora3140*
> *shocol*
> *Aggie*
> *april shower*
> *SelfStyled*


 
Hey I wanted to be added too!


----------



## Keen

Ladies, please comment on my new method. My 8 oz MT bottle last me about 5 weeks. I have now switched to OTC. It is too expensive for me to use it up so quick like MT. OTC website said to apply it on wet scalp. Well, I don't co-wash daily. I only wash once or twice a week. So I decided to mix OTC with water, a mixture of 1:1. I'm thinking the water I add is substitution for the water that would have been on my scalp. Plus I'm expecting my OTC to last twice as long if not longer.

What do you think? I know some ladies mix MT with other stuff but is anyone else mixing with water?


----------



## Diya

I would like to be added to this challenge. I started using Ovation (cell therapy only) on April 28th.


----------



## nycutiepie

Keen said:


> Ladies, please comment on my new method. My 8 oz MT bottle last me about 5 weeks. I have now switched to OTC. It is too expensive for me to use it up so quick like MT. OTC website said to apply it on wet scalp. Well, I don't co-wash daily. I only wash once or twice a week. So I decided to mix OTC with water, a mixture of 1:1. I'm thinking the water I add is substitution for the water that would have been on my scalp. Plus I'm expecting my OTC to last twice as long if not longer.
> 
> What do you think? I know some ladies mix MT with other stuff but is anyone else mixing with water?


 
Keen - I'm not sure about MT because I've never used it but I've been using OCT for 4 1/2 weeks and I have not even used 1/2 of the bottle. I wash 1 - 2X per week just like you.  You do not need to be heavy handed with OCT because the stuff spreads easily.  I use it at least every day/every other day on a DRY SCALP ONLY.  I also use it on wash day for a few mins on length and scalp.  When I use it on a dry scalp, I sometimes add a LITTLE bit of water to help it spread more and I apply it with a pointy tip applicator to my SCALP only.  Based on my usage, the bottle will probably last me another 1 1/2 - 2 months so I can't see how anyone can run through it that quickly unless you are OD'ing.  I have crazy ng based on this method so using more is not necessary IMHO.  HTH!


----------



## gorgeoushair

eshille said:


> Mill Creek Keratin Condish is really a great product, one I used often before venturing into OCT. However, you must be cautious
> when purchasing this product, some items sold retail do contain parabens and yet the same product sold in other retail places
> do not...so _'look see'_ really carefully before purchasing...
> 
> 
> *Keratin Conditioner - 16 oz., (Mill Creek Botanicals)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ready for Winter Break? Check out our May Blow Out Special!
> Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Cottonseed Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol (provitamin B5), Balsam Peru, Olive Oil, Retinyl Palmitate (vitamin A), Cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), Tocopherol (vitamin E), Rosemary Extract, Barley Extract, Hydrolyzed RNA, Hydrolyzed DNA, Octyl Dimethyl PABA, PEG-100 Stearate, Sodium Caseinate, Sodium Hydroxide, Corn Oil, *Methylparaben,* *Propylparaben*, Diazolidinyl Urea, Fragrance, Carmine, Caramel.
> 
> http://www.herballoveshop.com/product.asp?PID=6601&source=overture
> 
> Paraben Free Version:
> 
> *Keratin Conditioner*
> 
> by Mill Creek
> 
> *Other Ingredients*
> 
> Deionized Water, hydrolyzed keratin, cottonseed oil, panthenol, balsam peru, olive oil, retinyl palmitate, tocopherol, rosemary extract, barley extract, stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, glycerin, cetyl alcohol, octyl dimethyl PABA, PEG-100 stearate, sodium caseinate, sodium hydroxide, corn oil, organic aloe vera gel, citric acid, organic essential oil, caramel, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, botanical fragrance
> 
> http://www.webvitamins.com/product.aspx?id=5819&wvaid=IN&term=osmx


 

How does this compare to OCT and MT?  Some of the ingredients looks similar to MT......


----------



## Keen

nycutiepie said:


> Keen - I'm not sure about MT because I've never used it but I've been using OCT for 4 1/2 weeks and I have not even used 1/2 of the bottle. I wash 1 - 2X per week just like you.  You do not need to be heavy handed with OCT because the stuff spreads easily.  I use it at least every day/every other day on a DRY SCALP ONLY.  I also use it on wash day for a few mins on length and scalp.  When I use it on a dry scalp, I sometimes add a LITTLE bit of water to help it spread more and I apply it with a pointy tip applicator to my SCALP only.  Based on my usage, the bottle will probably last me another 1 1/2 - 2 months so I can't see how anyone can run through it that quickly unless you are OD'ing.  I have crazy ng based on this method so using more is not necessary IMHO.  HTH!



Thanks for the advice. Another reason I decided to dilute it is so I don't have that white residue. I find that I use less of the dilute version. I apply it with my finger tip. 

Are you adding OTC to your ends also or do you just use it on your ends during wash days? I'm planning on adding it to my ends the night before I wash.


----------



## nycutiepie

Keen said:


> Are you adding OTC to your ends also or do you just use it on your ends during wash days? I'm planning on adding it to my ends the night before I wash.


 
I only apply it to my scalp. The only time it hits the length of my hair (including the ends) is on wash day and it only stays on there for 3 - 5 mins. and then I rinse it off and follow-up with a moisturizing cond. I'm sure it's a typo but you are calling it OTC and it is *OCT*....you're making me think of medication


----------



## iasade

Keen said:


> Thanks for the advice. Another reason I decided to dilute it is so I don't have that white residue. I find that I use less of the dilute version. I apply it with my finger tip.
> 
> Are you adding OTC to your ends also or do you just use it on your ends during wash days? I'm planning on adding it to my ends the night before I wash.


 

I apply to dry scalp daily with my fingertip and then spritz my hair with my water concoction.  I only purchased the mini starter so hopefully it will last me another month.


----------



## Keen

nycutiepie said:


> I only apply it to my scalp. The only time it hits the length of my hair (including the ends) is on wash day and it only stays on there for 3 - 5 mins. and then I rinse it off and follow-up with a moisturizing cond. I'm sure it's a typo but you are calling it OTC and it is *OCT*....you're making me think of medication



I don't know why I thought it was OTC


----------



## sareca

My first post-trim pics. I can't believe you can see 
a difference after only 1 month! That's just crazy.


----------



## cieramichele

sareca said:


> My first post-trim pics. I can't believe you can see
> a difference after only 1 month! That's just crazy.



Jesus!


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> My first post-trim pics. I can't believe you can see
> a difference after only 1 month! That's just crazy.



 

Sweet googlymooglymygods!!!!! Okay, first, I LOVE your hair. And second, thank you, as that just refires me to use my MT EVERY. DAMN. DAY. (I was starting to slip, ya'll!!) 

It's longer AND thicker - that's amazing!


----------



## Jetblackhair

sareca said:


> My first post-trim pics. I can't believe you can see
> a difference after only 1 month! That's just crazy.



Oh, my gosh, that's awesome!  I can see length & thickness and I'm loving your hair color.  Do you still henna/indigo with OCT?


----------



## Keen

iasade said:


> I apply to dry scalp daily with my fingertip and then spritz my hair with my water concoction.  I only purchased the mini starter so hopefully it will last me another month.



I could spray my scalp with water but that's not something I want to do to my hair every night.


----------



## Chameleonchick

sareca said:


> My first post-trim pics. I can't believe you can see
> a difference after only 1 month! That's just crazy.


 
Whoa that is some sick growth girlie! I can't wait for my bottle of Mega Tek!


----------



## eshille

gorgeoushair said:


> How does this compare to OCT and MT? Some of the ingredients looks similar to MT......


 
It's just a condish not an intense scalp/hair chemical treatment like OCT.


----------



## nycutiepie

sareca said:


> My first post-trim pics. I can't believe you can see
> a difference after only 1 month! That's just crazy.


 
Your pics look GREAT and I can clearly see how it's working. I can't thank you enough for suggesting these products because my growth is off the chain  I don't know what the hizell they are putting in this stuff but it damn sure works and it works FAST.


----------



## KPH

Sareca you need to do a thread on how YOU are you using this stuff so I won't have to search to 2000000000000000000 pages and comments. PLEASE?


----------



## Keen

KPH said:


> Sareca you need to do a thread on how YOU are you using this stuff so I won't have to search to 2000000000000000000 pages and comments. PLEASE?



The link to Sareca's original thread is on the first post of this thread.


----------



## KPH

Keen said:


> The link to Sareca's original thread is on the first post of this thread.


THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KPH

? for the ladies using Mega Tek, by adding other products to it, does the cost come out the same as if you just ordered the OCT by itself?


----------



## JustKiya

KPH said:


> ? for the ladies using Mega Tek, by adding other products to it, does the cost come out the same as if you just ordered the OCT by itself?



Nah, I think it's still way cheaper - but everything I added to it, I use in other situations. 

The SAA I use EVERYWHERE. 
The Castor Oil goes in my hair and on my skin and on my eyelashes. 
The Vitamin E oil goes on my hair and on my skin. 
The Honeyquat I use EVERYWHERE. 

If you are buying the above stuff JUST to use in the MT - then yeah, the OCT might be the wiser choice for you.


----------



## hothair

I have been using MT diluted with SAA and a bit of castor oil as a spray on my scalp and braids for exactly eight days.  I think I have about 2-3 centimetres of growth, this usually happens about 2 weeks (1 1/2 with just MN) after I put in braids- I KNOW its new growth cause I coloured just before I put in the braids and can clearly see my dark roots growing in I'll wait 2 more weeks to be sure


----------



## sareca

KPH said:


> Sareca you need to do a thread on how YOU are you using this stuff so I won't have to search to 2000000000000000000 pages and comments. PLEASE?



Will do. 

ETA:
How about a page in my fotki?
http://public.fotki.com/Serica/hair...0/may-2008/no-more-straight-ends!/aprmay.html pw sareca


----------



## KPH

sareca said:


> Will do.


 

 Thanks lady.


----------



## sareca

Jetblackhair said:


> Oh, my gosh, that's awesome!  I can see length & thickness and I'm loving your hair color.  Do you still henna/indigo with OCT?



Yep, I haven't for a few months tho.


----------



## KPH

JustKiya said:


> Nah, I think it's still way cheaper - but everything I added to it, I use in other situations.
> 
> The SAA I use EVERYWHERE.
> The Castor Oil goes in my hair and on my skin and on my eyelashes.
> The Vitamin E oil goes on my hair and on my skin.
> The Honeyquat I use EVERYWHERE.
> 
> If you are buying the above stuff JUST to use in the MT - then yeah, the OCT might be the wiser choice for you.


 

thanks for the info and I have none of the ingredients you  listed so I'm agreeing with you, just the OCT will do it.  I have the 3pk now but i'm running out.


----------



## iasade

Keen said:


> I could spray my scalp with water but that's not something I want to do to my hair every night.


 
I see your siggy says "relaxed" duh!! Sorry, then spritzing with water may not work for you, but maybe try mixing it with castor/almond oil and dab it on. That should eliminate any white residue.  HTH!


----------



## MrsQueeny

KPH said:


> ? for the ladies using Mega Tek, by adding other products to it, does the cost come out the same as if you just ordered the OCT by itself?



I just add castor oil to mine. I think it is still the better deal. I haven't had any problems with dryness.  I wash or co-wash every other day and apply it on a wet scalp.  I've been doing it consistently for about 2-3 weeks now. Q


----------



## Aggie

I have both OCT and MT but I decided to start off with MT. Tonight was my very first application. I mixed 4 oz of MT, 1 oz of almond oil, 1 oz of grapeseed oil, 1 oz of BB Oil Moisturizer, 2 caps of honeyquat, 1 cap of SAA, 20 drops of peppermint essential oil all blended together and applied to scalp - hair was already moisturized and sealed. My scalp is all tingly right now too. 

I henna-ed my hair on Sunday to help curb some slight breakage I was having from that 5 month relaxer stretch I just ended and today my hair feel strengthened but it lacks elasticity IMO so I'm baggying my hair for a few days to get the moisture level back up and staying away from any other proteins for at least a month. I want to do some of samanthajones deep steam conditioning treatments too when my hair wrap turbans arrive. 

Baggying has always restored my hair's elasticity and I know my hair's moisture will be back to normal in no time. I am definitely going to increase my deep conditioning to maybe 3 - 4 times a week. I dc-ed last night and I will do another one tomorrow night and every other night until my moisture comes back in full force. My Biolage Ceramides have been wonderful too for increasing my hair's moisture level. I guess I'll be putting honeyquat in a lot of thing for a while.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

sareca said:


> My first post-trim pics. I can't believe you can see
> a difference after only 1 month! That's just crazy.


 That amazing growth in one month and Im loving ur hair.

ETA: 
Do u do ur wash n go's daily?
Do u apply ur OCT to ur scalp after u have wash an conditioned ur hair, or before bed, or before u style ur wash n go?
Im wanting to do wash n go's for most of the summer and im trying to figure out how to work it all in...TIA


----------



## isisalisa

:update: day 14. I have been having problems with severe breakage and shedding prior to starting challenge and I checked the back of my hair and I have lost at least an inch of the growth I had achieved.. So I have been trying everthing that I could find on the forum, and I found the answer Garlic!!!. This is what I did The first wash I washed with aubrey honeysuckle rose moisturizing shampoo (this stuff is very watery) and then I applied my garlic mix (10oz of nexxus humectress+ a teaspoon of minced garlic, 25 garlic gel caps squezzed in a 2oz msm drops) I mixed it very well and applied it to my hair and sat under dryer for 45 mins with plastic cap. then shampooed with ovation let sit 5 mins rinsed and applied cell therapy and let sit 15 mins. applied creme rinse and rinsed out together it is now wednesday and I have seen no more than 5 hairs. I am so happy. Now I am ready for some growing and retaining. I relly hope this helps someone else. I plan to use it at least once a week for a while then as needed . Thanks LHCF


----------



## sareca

MissMadaam said:


> That amazing growth in one month and Im loving ur hair.
> 
> ETA:
> Do u do ur wash n go's daily?
> Do u apply ur OCT to ur scalp after u have wash an conditioned ur hair, or before bed, or before u style ur wash n go?
> Im wanting to do wash n go's for most of the summer and im trying to figure out how to work it all in...TIA



Hey  Long time no see! 

I don't redo them everyday. At night I spray my hair with distilled water and apply conditioner to the ends. I put a bag over the ends and a scarf over the hairline. In the morning, I rinse (again w/ distilled water) the conditioner from the ends, and let it dry. Before leaving the house I put a headband on to make a puff. Every 3 days I cowash. The trick to get good curl definition for me is not combing. I comb my hair once every 1-2 weeks. It takes about 2-3 cowashes before the curls are well-formed so I typically cowash each day until I like them. 

I apply OCT to my scalp after I cowash definitely, but also each night after I've sprayed with water.


----------



## girlyprincess23

YAY my OCT got here. Question though...has anyone had any difficulty trying to get this stuff out of an applicator bottle? Because I don't want to mix anything in it.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

sareca said:


> Hey  Long time no see!
> 
> I don't redo them everyday. At night I spray my hair with distilled water and apply conditioner to the ends. I put a bag over the ends and a scarf over the hairline. In the morning, I rinse (again w/ distilled water) the conditioner from the ends, and let it dry. Before leaving the house I put a headband on to make a puff. Every 3 days I cowash. The trick to get good curl definition for me is not combing. I comb my hair once every 1-2 weeks. It takes about 2-3 cowashes before the curls are well-formed so I typically cowash each day until I like them.
> 
> I apply OCT to my scalp after I cowash definitely, but also each night after I've sprayed with water.


Hey lady thanx so much very detailed . Im copying this post so I have it handy.
Im going to start using it almost every day now seeing ur progress.


----------



## LaNecia

JustKiya said:


> The SAA I use EVERYWHERE.
> The Castor Oil goes in my hair and on my skin and on my eyelashes.
> The Vitamin E oil goes on my hair and on my skin.
> The Honeyquat I use EVERYWHERE.



This is the exact blend I put together for my MT mixture too..


----------



## AngieB

Ladies..ladies...ladies...I absolutely love my OCT and my MT. Just finished my bi-tri-weekly treatment and my hair feels absolutely great!!! I don't know about growth yet but I do feel additional fullness and its only been two and a half weeks...but I'm loving this!!


----------



## Keen

isisalisa said:


> :update: day 14. I have been having problems with severe breakage and shedding prior to starting challenge and I checked the back of my hair and I have lost at least an inch of the growth I had achieved.. So I have been trying everthing that I could find on the forum, and I found the answer Garlic!!!. This is what I did The first wash I washed with aubrey honeysuckle rose moisturizing shampoo (this stuff is very watery) and then I applied my garlic mix (10oz of nexxus humectress+ a teaspoon of minced garlic, 25 garlic gel caps squezzed in a 2oz msm drops) I mixed it very well and applied it to my hair and sat under dryer for 45 mins with plastic cap. then shampooed with ovation let sit 5 mins rinsed and applied cell therapy and let sit 15 mins. applied creme rinse and rinsed out together it is now wednesday and I have seen no more than 5 hairs. I am so happy. Now I am ready for some growing and retaining. I relly hope this helps someone else. I plan to use it at least once a week for a while then as needed . Thanks LHCF



I've always wanted to try some garlic shampoo but I always forget when I run out. So you're saying I can just mince some garlic and put it on my current conditioner or shampoo and get the same result?


----------



## ayoung

Aggie--so what will be your usual/daily hair style????

*mine will be here Friday*



Aggie said:


> I have both OCT and MT but I decided to start off with MT. Tonight was my very first application. I mixed 4 oz of MT, 1 oz of almond oil, 1 oz of grapeseed oil, 1 oz of BB Oil Moisturizer, 2 caps of honeyquat, 1 cap of SAA, 20 drops of peppermint essential oil all blended together and applied to scalp - hair was already moisturized and sealed. My scalp is all tingly right now too.
> 
> I henna-ed my hair on Sunday to help curb some slight breakage I was having from that 5 month relaxer stretch I just ended and today my hair feel strengthened but it lacks elasticity IMO so I'm baggying my hair for a few days to get the moisture level back up and staying away from any other proteins for at least a month. I want to do some of samanthajones deep steam conditioning treatments too when my hair wrap turbans arrive.
> 
> Baggying has always restored my hair's elasticity and I know my hair's moisture will be back to normal in no time. I am definitely going to increase my deep conditioning to maybe 3 - 4 times a week. I dc-ed last night and I will do another one tomorrow night and every other night until my moisture comes back in full force. My Biolage Ceramides have been wonderful too for increasing my hair's moisture level. I guess I'll be putting honeyquat in a lot of thing for a while.


----------



## Aggie

ayoung1981 said:


> Aggie--so what will be your usual/daily hair style????
> 
> *mine will be here Friday*


 
I'm protective styling right now wearing either wigs or braids extensions. For now I am wearing wigs as I am in a few challenges that require I hide my hair in one form or another. I am also baggying my whole head under my wigs as I need to retain as much moisture in my hair as possible. I am also in the deep conditioning challenge and steam conditioning challenge as well. I henna my hair once a month and use ayurveda powder tea rinses once a week or two.


----------



## isisalisa

Keen said:


> I've always wanted to try some garlic shampoo but I always forget when I run out. So you're saying I can just mince some garlic and put it on my current conditioner or shampoo and get the same result?


I bought it already minced and there is some juice in the bottle use very little because the smell is strong thats why I washed again afterward the ovation/megatek has enough scent to cover it. I am some very happy with the shedding gone I can retain what I grow.


----------



## girlyprincess23

so this OCT can be used as a DC and applied directly to wet scalp? How many times per week are people normally DC overnight with it?


----------



## sareca

It used to take a week of daily use to get the itchies. Now anytime I apply it consecutive days I get them bad. *sigh* Even every other day is bad.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

sareca said:


> It used to take a week of daily use to get the itchies. Now anytime I apply it consecutive days I get them bad. *sigh* Even every other day is bad.



I get 'em too. Very annoying


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> It used to take a week of daily use to get the itchies. Now anytime I apply it consecutive days I get them bad. *sigh* Even every other day is bad.



Interesting - I'm not getting them anymore, at all.  I wonder what makes the difference?


----------



## KPH

JustKiya said:


> Interesting - I'm not getting them anymore, at all.  I wonder what makes the difference?


 

neither am i,  now i'm mad


----------



## baddison

LOL....I think you're just used to it now....


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Mine really gets bad when I mix castor oil with it, but it feels like my hair is bungee-jumping out of my head. I'm tapering back a bit, 'cause my scalp feels beyond tender!


----------



## Ganjababy

I started getting really bad shedding several weeks after starting OCT- nearly a palm full of hair two washes in a row. I used Queene Helene garlic shampoo and alter ego garlic conditioner and it stoppped the shedding dead in its tracks starting from only one use. 

I initially used the mega-tek as a deep conditioner once a week but it was causing me to shed small broken off hairs so now I dont put it in the length of my hair anymore (also, my hair is mostly natural now as I cut of most of the relaxed bits so I don't need so much protein anymore). When my OCT finishes I will just use the mega-tek on my scalp. When I was getting the small broken hairs I used neutrogena triple moisture mask to combat this and it stopped me from getting the broken hairs. It is really nice to see that a lot of the advise I have received from this board (eg garlic stopping shedding, protein/moisture balance etc) really works. For the first time in my life I feel in control of my own hair- YIPEE:trampolin


----------



## phyl73

I have to get some garlic shampoo.  My shedding is not as bad as the first time I used this product, but it hasn't stopped either.  The thing that I'm noticing with my shedding is that it is long strands of hair.  I have been transitioning since October 2007 and my ng doesn't seem to be shedding.  I"M KNOCKING ON STACKS OF WOOD!  I mean it is with the long strands, but the part in my nape area isn't.  That part is 100% natural.  The outter edges aren't either.  I do love the way this product makes my hair feel though.  I have the Mega-Tek and will try that with some added oils to see how that works.


----------



## sareca

*DH TOOK MY BOTTLE OF OVATION OUT OF TOWN ON A BUSINESS TRIP!* :gotroasted: 

Homeboy said 'I *told *you I was out! _*like that explains it* _  I left you some in a baggie _*yes, he used the word baggie* _on the countertop.   

After I calmed down, I remembered my head's sore and I was planning to skip day or two anyway.  I hadn't even missed it yet.  

It used to take a week of daily use to feel itchy then another week of daily use to feel sore.  Now it starts itching the day after I apply it and starts hurting two days after that. 

Anyway, for the sake of our marriage, I'm off to order him his own bottle.


----------



## sareca

tootrendy19 said:


> Mine really gets bad when I mix castor oil with it, but it feels like my hair is bungee-jumping out of my head. I'm tapering back a bit, 'cause my scalp feels beyond tender!




That's me! My head isn't tender, it HURTS! I haven't even used OCT in 2 days. I put some emu oil on it last night trying to soothe it. It didn't work.


----------



## mnemosyne

sareca said:


> *DH TOOK MY BOTTLE OF OVATION OUT OF TOWN ON A BUSINESS TRIP!* :gotroasted:
> 
> Homeboy said 'I *told *you I was out! _*like that explains it* _  I left you some in a baggie _*yes, he used the word baggie* _on the countertop.
> 
> After I calmed down, I remembered my head's sore and I was planning to skip day or two anyway.  I hadn't even missed it yet.
> 
> It used to take a week of daily use to feel itchy then another week of daily use to feel sore.  Now it starts itching the day after I apply it and starts hurting two days after that.
> 
> For the sake of our marriage, I'm off to order him is own bottle.



 I'm sorry, that's really funny.


----------



## mscocoface

sareca said:


> *DH TOOK MY BOTTLE OF OVATION OUT OF TOWN ON A BUSINESS TRIP!* :gotroasted:
> 
> Homeboy said 'I *told *you I was out! _*like that explains it* _I left you some in a baggie _*yes, he used the word baggie* _on the countertop.   After I calmed down, I remembered my head's sore and I was planning to skip day or two anyway. I hadn't even missed it yet.
> 
> It used to take a week of daily use to feel itchy then another week of daily use to feel sore. Now it starts itching the day after I apply it and starts hurting two days after that.
> 
> For the sake of our marriage, I'm off to order him is own bottle.


 
Breathe girl breathe!    Completely OFF TOPIC!!!  I kept looking at your avatar because it reminded me of someone.  You look like Billie Holiday!

Now go get your man some ovation product before there is War of the Roses up in there!


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:


> For the sake of our marriage, I'm off to order him is own bottle.  [/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## onejamifan

Ladies, the search feature is not working for me, so I am going to ask this question. I apologize in advance if it has already been asked, but for those of you who relax, do you use MT/OTC up until the day you relax or do you stop a week before, days before, etc??? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Empress Yahudah

I bet u were steaming..steaming mad
I could feel it through the post. Good thing for DH u were going to take a couple off days off.
DH needs his own bottle ASAP


sareca said:


> *DH TOOK MY BOTTLE OF OVATION OUT OF TOWN ON A BUSINESS TRIP!* :gotroasted:
> 
> Homeboy said 'I *told *you I was out! _*like that explains it* _I left you some in a baggie _*yes, he used the word baggie* _on the countertop.   After I calmed down, I remembered my head's sore and I was planning to skip day or two anyway. I hadn't even missed it yet.
> 
> It used to take a week of daily use to feel itchy then another week of daily use to feel sore. Now it starts itching the day after I apply it and starts hurting two days after that.
> 
> For the sake of our marriage, I'm off to order him is own bottle.


----------



## sareca

mscocoface said:


> Breathe girl breathe!    Completely OFF TOPIC!!!  I kept looking at your avatar because it reminded me of someone.  You look like Billie Holiday!
> 
> Now go get your man some ovation product before there is War of the Roses up in there!
















  I thought I look just like Billie Holiday too... but then I woke up... 


Seriously tho, I love her look and I definitely try to imitate it.   Sorry... now returning to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## january noir

onejamifan said:


> Ladies, the search feature is not working for me, so I am going to ask this question. I apologize in advance if it has already been asked, but for those of you who relax, do you use MT/OTC up until the day you relax or do you stop a week before, days before, etc???
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
I use Ovation and I used all 3 products the morning of my touch-up that was done that evening.  My hair was gorgeous!


----------



## january noir

I know I shouldn't be mad, but I don't have any abnormal shedding, itching, dryness or buildup. 

I just have great smelling, smooth, shiny hair.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> I know I shouldn't be mad, but I don't have any abnormal shedding, itching, dryness or buildup.
> 
> I just have great smelling, smooth, shiny hair.  Am I doing something wrong?



 Right?  And my hair is gorgeous - and it's getting so much SOFTER! 

Is anyone else having problems with more flyaways/hair not staying slicked like it used to?


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> Right?  And my hair is gorgeous - and it's getting so much SOFTER!
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with more flyaways/hair not staying slicked like it used to?


 
Not me.  My hair is/was thin and fine and with the Ovation, my hair is heavier, silkier.  What a lifesaver!  Oh and I am relaxed.


----------



## ayoung

^^^ Are you wearing your hair in a protective style or out???
& are you one who washes once a week?

(sorry--i can't remember what u posted earlier)


----------



## mscocoface

sareca said:


> I thought I look just like Billie Holiday too... but then I woke up...
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, I love her look and I definitely try to imitate it.  Sorry... now returning to our regularly scheduled program.


 

Another marriage SAVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am happy for you Billie...I mean Sereca!


----------



## january noir

ayoung1981 said:


> ^^^ Are you wearing your hair in a protective style or out???
> & are you one who washes once a week?
> 
> (sorry--i can't remember what u posted earlier)


 
I wear my relaxed hair in a protective style daily, but I have been washing every day or every other day.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

january noir said:


> I know I shouldn't be mad, but I don't have any abnormal shedding, itching, dryness or buildup.
> 
> I just have great smelling, smooth, shiny hair.  Am I doing something wrong?



Me either..... what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Jetblackhair

sareca said:


> *DH TOOK MY BOTTLE OF OVATION OUT OF TOWN ON A BUSINESS TRIP!* :gotroasted:
> 
> Homeboy said 'I *told *you I was out! _*like that explains it* _I left you some in a baggie _*yes, he used the word baggie* _on the countertop.   After I calmed down, I remembered my head's sore and I was planning to skip day or two anyway. I hadn't even missed it yet.
> 
> It used to take a week of daily use to feel itchy then another week of daily use to feel sore. Now it starts itching the day after I apply it and starts hurting two days after that.
> 
> Anyway, for the sake of our marriage, I'm off to order him his own bottle.


 
  No he didn't.  Took the bottle and left you the baggie...classic.  Well at least he left you some.


----------



## girlyprincess23

Does anyone know what the creme rinse is for? is it to maintain the balance between moisture and protein since the ovation is a protein? If so I really need to get it b/c my moisture/ protein balance is way off balance. I gues I just want to know if the creme rinse is moisturizing.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

sareca said:


> I thought I look just like Billie Holiday too... but then I woke up...
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, I love her look and I definitely try to imitate it.   Sorry... now returning to our regularly scheduled program.



And you are just as gorgeous as Billie, too, who is one of my idols!!! :blowkiss:


----------



## Serenity_Peace

onejamifan said:


> Ladies, the search feature is not working for me, so I am going to ask this question. I apologize in advance if it has already been asked, but for those of you who relax, do you use MT/OTC up until the day you relax or do you stop a week before, days before, etc???
> 
> Thanks!!!



I use up until 1 week before relaxing. I mix MT/OCT with grapeseed, alma, vitamin E and a few drops of rosemary oil. Hmmm... maybe I should add castor oil. My hair loves it.

I moisturize, then seal with either broccoli seed or red raspberry seed oil. Or, I'll seal with bhringraj oil.


----------



## MrsQueeny

I got the itchies real bad today. Q


----------



## hothair

Queeny20 said:


> I got the itchies real bad today. Q



I thought mine was a dirty scalp


----------



## baddison

hothair said:


> I thought mine was a dirty scalp


 

LOL....me too.  I went strait home yesterday and washed and DC'd the hair & scalp.  Then applied OCT & other conditioners.  The itchies are back.  There ends the "dirty scalp" theory....  C'mon growth!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Me, too! Is itching really good; or is it bad? Does it really mean growth?


----------



## Golden

Serenity_Peace said:


> Me, too! Is itching really good; or is it bad? Does it really mean growth?



I've been wondering that too, cause it itches quite a lot as of recently. Are you ladies continuing to apply the MT/OCT or do you slow it down?


----------



## Mandy4610

Hey Ladies, I was about to order OCT and then the said said I had to pay $35 for shipping. This is ridiculous, that stuff is $56 and I have to pay another $35 for shipping?. 
I really need help, is any body able to help me out by doing a transaction with me with paypal? We can talk details through PMs.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Mandy4610 said:


> Hey Ladies, I was about to order OCT and then the said said I had to pay $35 for shipping. This is ridiculous, that stuff is $56 and I have to pay another $35 for shipping?.
> I really need help, is any body able to help me out by doing a transaction with me with paypal? We can talk details through PMs.


 
You sure you was looking about that right....mine in bottle+shop-10% was like 62 or 63 or something.


----------



## Mandy4610

prettyfaceANB said:


> You sure you was looking about that right....mine in bottle+shop-10% was like 62 or 63 or something.


Ye, i am positive. $35 shipping. I am in Canada, thats the problem.


----------



## january noir

girlyprincess23 said:


> Does anyone know what the creme rinse is for? is it to maintain the balance between moisture and protein since the ovation is a protein? If so I really need to get it b/c my moisture/ protein balance is way off balance. I gues I just want to know if the creme rinse is moisturizing.


 
The creme rinse acts to smooth the cuticle so that you can comb or brush with little to no breakage.  I believe it has moisturizing properties (not labeled a moisturizer though) that help to balance the protein in the Cell Therapy.  So yes, the creme rinse is moisturizing.


----------



## JustKiya

girlyprincess23 said:


> Does anyone know what the creme rinse is for? is it to maintain the balance between moisture and protein since the ovation is a protein? If so I really need to get it b/c my moisture/ protein balance is way off balance. I gues I just want to know if the creme rinse is moisturizing.





january noir said:


> The creme rinse acts to smooth the cuticle so that you can comb or brush with little to no breakage.  I believe it has moisturizing properties (not labeled a moisturizer though) that help to balance the protein in the Cell Therapy.  So yes, the creme rinse is moisturizing.



*nod* In total agreement with JN here - I think it is moisturizing - or at least the proper balance of moisture to go with the OCT.


----------



## january noir

This morning when I was doing my routine, I did have more hair shed & breakage (little hairs about 1-2") than I have had since I have been using Ovation Maximizing System.  And just after making a post that I had no shed nor breakage just last night!  
That will teach me to keep my mouth shut! 

I am not alarmed but I think I had a false sense of security since I had not had that issue for almost 2 months.  I had already stepped up my moisturizing game based on some observations of OPs and my hair doesn't feel dry erplexed.

Hair still feels and looks good, so I will continue my regimine but will watch closely to see whats happening.  Maybe it was hair that needed to go!  I hope .


----------



## tt8

january noir said:


> This morning when I was doing my routine, I did have more hair shed & breakage (little hairs about 1-2") than I have had since I have been using Ovation Maximizing System.  And just after making a post that I had no shed nor breakage just last night!
> That will teach me to keep my mouth shut!
> 
> I am not alarmed but I think I had a false sense of security since I had not had that issue for almost 2 months.  I had already stepped up my moisturizing game based on some observations of OPs and my hair doesn't feel dry erplexed.
> 
> Hair still feels and looks good, so I will continue my regimine but will watch closely to see whats happening.  Maybe it was hair that needed to go!  I hope .



The same thing is happening to me. *I need some suggestions on upping my moisture levels cause my routine is obviously not working.* I know it is growing like a weed but I just want it to get thicker again since I didn't have thick hair to begin with.


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> The same thing is happening to me. *I need some suggestions on upping my moisture levels cause my routine is obviously not working.* I know it is growing like a weed but I just want it to get thicker again since I didn't have thick hair to begin with.



I joined the twice a week DC challenge to help up my moisture, and I mist twice a day - once in the morning, and once before I go to bed. 

I've been considering/experimenting with various leave-ins (including regular old conditioner) to see what my hair takes best to. 

I'm considering reimplementing a regular overnight baggying session, as well. 

Not sure if any of that will help you, but it's what I've been doing. 

My hair seems to be enjoying it - it's insanely fuzzy, so I'll be redoing it this weekend, and that will be the real 'tell' to see how well it's working.


----------



## tt8

JustKiya said:


> I joined the twice a week DC challenge to help up my moisture, and I mist twice a day - once in the morning, and once before I go to bed.
> 
> I've been considering/experimenting with various leave-ins (including regular old conditioner) to see what my hair takes best to.
> 
> I'm considering reimplementing a regular overnight baggying session, as well.
> 
> *Not sure if any of that will help you, but it's what I've been doing.*
> 
> My hair seems to be enjoying it - it's insanely fuzzy, so I'll be redoing it this weekend, and that will be the real 'tell' to see how well it's working.


Girl you are always helpful. I was secretly hoping you, Sareca, or one of the other wealths of knowledge was near a laptop, computer or something, to reply. This is exactly what I need to do. I just wrote Aggie cause she has the dc challenge. I think we need to combine the two. Matter of fact. I am going to post it on the first page as a MUST DO on this challenge. Do you think I need to buy the creme rinse and incorporate it to balance out the protein? Thanks jk


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> Girl you are always helpful. I was secretly hoping you, Sareca, or one of the other wealths of knowledge was near a laptop, computer or something, to reply. This is exactly what I need to do. I just wrote Aggie cause she has the dc challenge. I think we need to combine the two. Matter of fact. I am going to post it on the first page as a MUST DO on this challenge. Do you think I need to buy the creme rinse and incorporate it to balance out the protein? Thanks jk



 Thank you!! 

And yeah, I think that unless you are using the full set (as JN has pointed out many a time), or your hair is horribly protein-lacking, you really do NEED to bump up your moisture regimen to keep up with the MT. 

I don't know if you HAVE to buy the cream rinse. I brought the Cloud Nine (the horsey version) and I really, really, really, like it - but I think that if you already have a nice, uber moisturizing con in your cabinet (as most of us PJ's tend to....  ) that would work just as well.


----------



## tt8

JustKiya said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> And yeah, I think that unless you are using the full set (as JN has pointed out many a time), or your hair is horribly protein-lacking, you really do NEED to bump up your moisture regimen to keep up with the MT.
> 
> I don't know if you HAVE to buy the cream rinse. I brought the Cloud Nine (the horsey version) and I really, really, really, like it - but I think that if you already have a nice, uber moisturizing con in your cabinet (as most of us PJ's tend to....  ) that would work just as well.



I just started a thread on finding a uber moisturizing con. You read my mind. I am on the hunt


----------



## nycutiepie

january noir said:


> This morning when I was doing my routine, I did have more hair shed & breakage (little hairs about 1-2") than I have had since I have been using Ovation Maximizing System. And just after making a post that I had no shed nor breakage just last night!
> That will teach me to keep my mouth shut!
> 
> I am not alarmed but I think I had a false sense of security since I had not had that issue for almost 2 months. I had already stepped up my moisturizing game based on some observations of OPs and my hair doesn't feel dry erplexed.
> 
> Hair still feels and looks good, so I will continue my regimine but will watch closely to see whats happening. Maybe it was hair that needed to go! I hope .


 
Something like this is going on with me too but I can't tell what it is.   Today is 7 weeks since my relaxer and about 4 or 5 weeks of using OCT and I'm noticing shorter hairs in my crown.  I can't tell if it's breakage but I never really have breakage and don't have any shedding when I manipulate my hair.  I also don't have any extra shedding during my wash/dc sessions.  I use Elucence MBC as my moisturizer and I usually seal with Vatika and my hair never really feels dry.  I have lots of ng from the OCT and a bunch of new gray hair so I know this sucka is working.  I've been keeping up with the moisture so I really don't know what's going on.  I'm thinking it may be a bit of demarcation breakage due to the ng but I'm only 7 weeks and usually stretch to at least 12.  I will be paying close attention for the next week to see if I can nail it down.  I hope it's extra growth kicking in.


----------



## tt8

UPDATES

Hi Ladies*
If you are like me and need help upping you moisture levels, I added a link under the UPDATES on the first post for a dc challenge that will help us balance it out.*


----------



## Shaley

january noir said:


> This morning when I was doing my routine, I did have more hair shed & breakage (little hairs about 1-2") than I have had since I have been using Ovation Maximizing System.  And just after making a post that I had no shed nor breakage just last night!
> That will teach me to keep my mouth shut!
> 
> I am not alarmed but I think I had a false sense of security since I had not had that issue for almost 2 months.  I had already stepped up my moisturizing game based on some observations of OPs and my hair doesn't feel dry erplexed.
> 
> Hair still feels and looks good, so I will continue my regimine but will watch closely to see whats happening.  Maybe it was hair that needed to go!  I hope .



Are you going to tweak your regimen due to the shedding?... I was trying to use only the Ovation system (shampoo, OCT, creme rinse) but I think I may have to throw a moisturizing conditioner in there somewhere...

My hair is definitely growing and getting thicker but the shedding is enhancing also... Like you said, I hope it is hair that needed to go


----------



## girlyprincess23

you know this is my little .02 from my experience if your hair is breaking and you have a bunch of ng it may be demarcation line breakage and you don't want to just leave it to break trying to get to a ceratin number of weeks my hair thinned A LOT from doing a 16 week stretch and I vowed NEVER to do that again and to listen to my hair before anybody else and their experiences so if your breaking and you think it may be time to relax best plan...relax and slather the previously relaxed hair in conditioner and oil!! like i said just my .02 i wou;dn't want to happen to anyone (anyone nice anyway) what happened to me


----------



## MissLawyerLady

nycutiepie said:


> Something like this is going on with me too but I can't tell what it is.  Today is 7 weeks since my relaxer and about 4 or 5 weeks of using OCT and I'm noticing shorter hairs in my crown. I can't tell if it's breakage but I never really have breakage and don't have any shedding when I manipulate my hair. I also don't have any extra shedding during my wash/dc sessions. I use Elucence MBC as my moisturizer and I usually seal with Vatika and my hair never really feels dry. I have lots of ng from the OCT and a bunch of new gray hair so I know this sucka is working. I've been keeping up with the moisture so I really don't know what's going on. I'm thinking it may be a bit of demarcation breakage due to the ng but I'm only 7 weeks and usually stretch to at least 12. I will be paying close attention for the next week to see if I can nail it down. I hope it's extra growth kicking in.


 
During my relaxer a week ago, my stylist told me that I had some breakage in the crown.  I had noticed it but apparently it was very noticeable to her.  I never get breakage so I assume that it was b/c of all the NG that I got with MT and I did get a noticeable amount (but then I think she ripped it all out with her small tooth comb and her trim).  Anyway, I'll be eager to here what tips you ladies have to deal with this.


----------



## adf23

Thankfully, I havent experienced any shedding or breakage, and that is saying alot, since I normally get any negative side effect that a product gives.

I havent really been monitoring growth, but I will say that my hair is definately stronger in the two weeks I have been using MT (less hair is the comb, hair feels less "spongy" while detangling wet).  I will do a growth update once I have been using for a month.


----------



## Shaley

This is the response I received from Carlee at Ovation:

*It is normal to shed hair, it is part of the growth cycle.  There are a couple of reasons why you may be seeing more shedding now:

1.       Each hair has its own growth cycle apart from the others.  The final stage of the cycle is to fall out to prepare the hair follicle for new growth.  This doesn’t happen all at once or you’d lose all your hair at one time, and then start over.  

2.       Time of year and season have been reported to affect hair growth.  Women have reported that their hair grows faster in winter and slower in the summer.  

Your hair loss may be a combination of the 2 reasons.  The reason you may be noticing it now could be that you are paying closer attention then you were last year at this same time.

There isn’t any reason that our Ovation products would be causing you to shed your hair more now.
Thank you for contacting me and please let me know if you have any more concerns.

Carlee*


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Chardai said:


> This is the response I received from Carlee at Ovation:
> 
> *It is normal to shed hair, it is part of the growth cycle.  There are a couple of reasons why you may be seeing more shedding now:
> 
> 1.       Each hair has its own growth cycle apart from the others.  The final stage of the cycle is to fall out to prepare the hair follicle for new growth.  This doesn’t happen all at once or you’d lose all your hair at one time, and then start over.
> 
> 2.       Time of year and season have been reported to affect hair growth.  Women have reported that their hair grows faster in winter and slower in the summer.**
> 
> Your hair loss may be a combination of the 2 reasons.  The reason you may be noticing it now could be that you are paying closer attention then you were last year at this same time.
> 
> There isn’t any reason that our Ovation products would be causing you to shed your hair more now.
> Thank you for contacting me and please let me know if you have any more concerns.
> 
> Carlee*



In reference to the words in black, I thought it was the other way around


----------



## JustKiya

Chardai said:


> This is the response I received from Carlee at Ovation:
> 
> *It is normal to shed hair, it is part of the growth cycle.  There are a couple of reasons why you may be seeing more shedding now:
> 
> 1.       Each hair has its own growth cycle apart from the others.  The final stage of the cycle is to fall out to prepare the hair follicle for new growth.  This doesn’t happen all at once or you’d lose all your hair at one time, and then start over.
> 
> 2.       Time of year and season have been reported to affect hair growth.  Women have reported that their hair grows faster in winter and slower in the summer.
> 
> Your hair loss may be a combination of the 2 reasons.  The reason you may be noticing it now could be that you are paying closer attention then you were last year at this same time.
> 
> There isn’t any reason that our Ovation products would be causing you to shed your hair more now.
> Thank you for contacting me and please let me know if you have any more concerns.
> 
> Carlee*



I really do believe that the stuff highlighted in blue is what's going on - I'm actually expecting waves of shedding, as the hair that was close to it's shed point moves faster because of the increased growth, and falls faster - but I'm also expecting that the hair that follows it will be stronger, and will grow faster. Hrrrmmm. I wonder if *that's* where all of these little flyaway hairs are coming from that don't seem to want to cooperate with me! The hairs from the follicles that shed first - it's been what - almost 3 months now? They would be long enough to be noticable - I'll have to keep an eye on that. 



tootrendy19 said:


> In reference to the words in black, I thought it was the other way around



Funnily enough, I think that for some women, it MIGHT work that way. I remember a poll on TLHC - and I think that it was actually 40% gained in summer, 35% in winter and 35% didn't see a seasonal change at all...... I wonder if race impacts those numbers at all.....


----------



## jrae

nycutiepie said:


> Something like this is going on with me too but I can't tell what it is.   Today is 7 weeks since my relaxer and about 4 or 5 weeks of using OCT and I'm noticing shorter hairs in my crown.  *I can't tell if it's breakage but I never really have breakage and don't have any shedding when I manipulate my hair*.  I also don't have any extra shedding during my wash/dc sessions.  .... *I hope it's extra growth kicking in*.



I noticed that when my hair is combed there were a bunch of shorter hairs sticking up all over... and like you, I haven't had any breakage (I would've noticed that!) and very little shedding :scratchch:  I'm concluding that it is brand new sprouts.  I have been noticing the ones along my hairline but, of course, I wouldn't have noticed these until they got long enough to stick up.


----------



## Mandy4610

tootrendy19 said:


> In reference to the words in black, I thought it was the other way around


I thought the same too?


----------



## Aggie

girlyprincess23 said:


> you know this is my little .02 from my experience if your hair is breaking and you have a bunch of ng it may be demarcation line breakage and you don't want to just leave it to break trying to get to a ceratin number of weeks my hair thinned A LOT from doing a 16 week stretch and I vowed NEVER to do that again and to listen to my hair before anybody else and their experiences so if your breaking and you think it may be time to relax best plan...relax and slather the previously relaxed hair in conditioner and oil!! like i said just my .02 i wou;dn't want to happen to anyone (anyone nice anyway) what happened to me


 
ITA with you girlyp on this. This is very good advice. I just did a 21 week stretch myself and had some breakage from the demarcation line and I know for sure, I will never do that again. My aim is to stick with 10 - 12 weeks stretches from now on.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> I joined the twice a week DC challenge to help up my moisture, and I mist twice a day - once in the morning, and once before I go to bed.
> 
> I've been considering/experimenting with various leave-ins (including regular old conditioner) to see what my hair takes best to.
> 
> *I'm considering reimplementing a regular overnight baggying session, as well. *
> 
> Not sure if any of that will help you, but it's what I've been doing.
> 
> My hair seems to be enjoying it - it's insanely fuzzy, so I'll be redoing it this weekend, and that will be the real 'tell' to see how well it's working.


 
I remember one time I ODed on protein and I used overnight baggying with some water-based moisturizer sealed with oil and slept like that 3-4 times a week for a month. My hair had a lot of stretch afterwards. Now I am re-incorporating it in my routine because of my henna treatments and this challenge. I will update in 2 weeks how this is going. I mist my hair also with my Mega-Tek rehydrant spray daily. I find that keeping my hair as moist as possible helps to reduce breakage for me too. Now that I have officially started this challenge, I will be using my garlic poo(diluted), conditioner and treatment at least once a week too and still DC afterwards.


----------



## Aggie

tt8 said:


> UPDATES
> 
> Hi Ladies
> *If you are like me and need help upping you moisture levels, I added a link under the UPDATES on the first post for a dc challenge that will help us balance it out.*


 
This is a very good idea tt8. Added moisture is a definite must with this challenge and it also helps with hair retention and growth. I am a testament of what it's doing for my hair.


----------



## Ganjababy

I started Using OCT on the 12th March. Did a baseline measurement for the first time on 19 April. Front measured was 8.5" back at nape measured 3.5" and side at ear meausered 5.5" on the 19 April. Just did a progress meaurement today and front is 9.5" sides are 6.3" and 6.5" and back is 4.5". So I have had 1 inch of growth in a month!! Cant believe it. See pics below. I hope they are visible- my camera is not so good. I initially did OCT 3x week with deep con with MT 1X WEEK but now use it everyday. Finally worked out a regimen! 

Regimen now-
1) OCT every day (will change to MT when OCT finishes) 2)Followed by dab of leave in moist conditioner then oil
3)Co wash 3 x week, Shampoo wash 1 per week
4)Alternate condisitioners-alter ego garlic condish, ORS olive oil replenishing pack, neutrogena triple moisture mask (use NTM condish as leave in also) and then any other conditioner I am trying to use up/get rid of. 
5) use shikakai oils, Neem oil (stinks to high heaven but leaves my hair soooo soft and fluffy!) amla oil, olive oil or castor oil as pre-wash treatment overnight before shampoo wash. 
6)Oils used for sealing - avocado, almond or castor oil mixed with avocado oil.
7) Dont use protein now that I am mostly natural. Did initially when I first cut my hair but I had breakage so I figure I dont really need it now. The OCT has enough even though I dont put it on the whole length.
8)Vits- B12, B50, biotin, panthothenic acid, vit c, fish oil, flaxseed, MSM, iron, multi vit, pre-natal.




aolemb://42F73403-4136-47AC-BACD-A2BD5F1EDE5C/April19.jpgaolemb://4CE116DF-DCBF-4ECA-B986-B0FC91F19345/May17no2.jpgaolemb://C0CEE78B-4E81-47AA-8FA8-2ABBE9B83CDF/april19no2.jpgaolemb://1F313742-4DA3-43DA-A1A3-782446CE20E4/may17no3.jpg


----------



## Aggie

evsbaby said:


> I started Using OCT on the 12th March. Did a baseline measurement for the first time on 19 April. Front measured was 8.5" back at nape measured 3.5" and side at ear meausered 5.5" on the 19 April. Just did a progress meaurement today and front is 9.5" sides are 6.3" and 6.5" and back is 4.5". So I have had 1 inch of growth in a month!! Cant believe it. See pics below. I hope they are visible- my camera is not so good. I initially did OCT 3x week with deep con with MT 1X WEEK but now use it everyday. Finally worked out a regimen!
> 
> Regimen now-
> 1) OCT every day (will change to MT when OCT finishes) 2)Followed by dab of leave in moist conditioner then oil
> 3)Co wash 3 x week, Shampoo wash 1 per week
> 4)Alternate condisitioners-alter ego garlic condish, ORS olive oil replenishing pack, neutrogena triple moisture mask (use NTM condish as leave in also) and then any other conditioner I am trying to use up/get rid of.
> 5) use shikakai oils, Neem oil (stinks to high heaven but leaves my hair soooo soft and fluffy!) amla oil, olive oil or castor oil as pre-wash treatment overnight before shampoo wash.
> 6)Oils used for sealing - avocado, almond or castor oil mixed with avocado oil.
> 7) Dont use protein now that I am mostly natural. Did initially when I first cut my hair but I had breakage so I figure I dont really need it now. The OCT has enough even though I dont put it on the whole length.
> 8)Vits- B12, B50, biotin, panthothenic acid, vit c, fish oil, flaxseed, MSM, iron, multi vit, pre-natal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aolemb://42F73403-4136-47AC-BACD-A2BD5F1EDE5C/April19.jpgaolemb://4CE116DF-DCBF-4ECA-B986-B0FC91F19345/May17no2.jpgaolemb://C0CEE78B-4E81-47AA-8FA8-2ABBE9B83CDF/april19no2.jpgaolemb://1F313742-4DA3-43DA-A1A3-782446CE20E4/may17no3.jpg


 
Hey Evsbaby, I can't see your pics and by the way, I like your OCT reggie too. I have both OCT and MT but I decided to start with my MT first 4 days ago. I've used it 3X so far. 
I mixed mine with a few drops of peppermint essential oil, 1 oz grapeseed oil, 1 oz of BB oil Moisturizer, 1 oz of almond oil, 2 caps of honeyquat, a cap of SAA, and 5 oz of MT Cell Rebuilder. This feels really good on my scalp - I love the tingling feeling. I put this mixture on my scalp only. I really don't need added protein on my hair strands as I am using henna conditioning treatments for that.

I am a big user of Alter Ego garlic treatment myself. Since there has been so many incidences of excess shedding hair, I will be using my garlic poo and conditioners more frequently now. I know this is a cycle that has to happen but I don't want thin hair. I may not be able to stop it but if I can slow down the shedding this way, that's what I'd rather do.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Wow, you ladies are scientists!! I love the reggies you are all coming up with. I'm still using mine, sometimes daily, sometimes 3 x per week.  So far very good and I have not had excess sheddding.  I did notice that I was shedding extra fine hairs which I had grow in when I was experiencing a medical condition that has since improved. I'm hoping I'm shedding the extra fine hairs for stronger more course hair!! Only time will tell for that benefit.

I have been kinda busy with work, any word on the LHCF discount front? I'm curious.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Chardai said:


> This is the response I received from Carlee at Ovation:
> 
> *It is normal to shed hair, it is part of the growth cycle. There are a couple of reasons why you may be seeing more shedding now:*
> 
> _*1. Each hair has its own growth cycle apart from the others. The final stage of the cycle is to fall out to prepare the hair follicle for new growth. This doesn’t happen all at once or you’d lose all your hair at one time, and then start over. *_
> 
> _*2. Time of year and season have been reported to affect hair growth. Women have reported that their hair grows faster in winter and slower in the summer. *_
> 
> _*Your hair loss may be a combination of the 2 reasons. The reason you may be noticing it now could be that you are paying closer attention then you were last year at this same time.*_
> 
> _*There isn’t any reason that our Ovation products would be causing you to shed your hair more now.*_
> _*Thank you for contacting me and please let me know if you have any more concerns.*_
> 
> _*Carlee*_


 
Perhaps this is a clear people thing because I think we shed more in the fall and winter months...we grow like crazy spring and summer...  Could just be me though....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

tt8 said:


> I just started a thread on finding a uber moisturizing con. You read my mind. I am on the hunt


I just got a jug of the Eluecence Moisture Balance, grapeseed, apricot kernel and, sesame seed oils to step up my moisture game...it's working for me, my hair is laughing in the face of protein...I am so proud, this is a frist for my natural hair...  

ITA, the Bi-Weekly DC's are a MUST!!


----------



## Healthb4Length

It's going ok so far. like I've posted before I don't notice any radical growth BUT my NG is very soft and my hair is rarely breaking, my ends look good. I just use it whenever, so far good.


----------



## Ganjababy

Progress pics-
Hope they attach this time.............the first two pics were taken a month ago on the 19 of April. The last two were taken today.


----------



## JustKiya

evsbaby said:


> Progress pics-
> Hope they attach this time.............the first two pics were taken a month ago on the 19 of April. The last two were taken today.


 That's an inch, and a little more, in a MONTH! 

:wow:  *I*  *this stuff!!!* How many growth aids are able to give such wonderful results to so many people!?!


----------



## AfroKink

evsbaby said:


> Progress pics-
> Hope they attach this time.............the first two pics were taken a month ago on the 19 of April. The last two were taken today.


 
*Wow! I hope to get that kinda growth! *
*I should be getting my MT on Monday *

*Lys*


----------



## ayoung

Evsbaby,

That is some good progress--u whipped out the measuring tape and ALL! (thanks!)

Yep---keep on growing girl. 1 inch! Whoo-hoo!

Are u using the MT or the OCT....spill the beans (if i missed it) on ur routine using it.


----------



## AfroKink

ayoung1981 said:


> Evsbaby,
> 
> That is some good progress--u whipped out the measuring tape and ALL! (thanks!)
> 
> Yep---keep on growing girl. 1 inch! Whoo-hoo!
> 
> Are u using the MT or the OCT....spill the beans (if i missed it) on ur routine using it.


 
*Her routine is on the page before this one.*

*Lys*


----------



## ayoung

^^^thanks.............


----------



## cieramichele

evsbaby said:


> I started Using OCT on the 12th March. Did a baseline measurement for the first time on 19 April. Front measured was 8.5" back at nape measured 3.5" and side at ear meausered 5.5" on the 19 April. Just did a progress meaurement today and front is 9.5" sides are 6.3" and 6.5" and back is 4.5". So I have had 1 inch of growth in a month!! Cant believe it. See pics below. I hope they are visible- my camera is not so good. I initially did OCT 3x week with deep con with MT 1X WEEK but now use it everyday. Finally worked out a regimen!
> 
> Regimen now-
> 1) OCT every day (will change to MT when OCT finishes) 2)Followed by dab of leave in moist conditioner then oil
> 3)Co wash 3 x week, Shampoo wash 1 per week
> 4)Alternate condisitioners-alter ego garlic condish, ORS olive oil replenishing pack, neutrogena triple moisture mask (use NTM condish as leave in also) and then any other conditioner I am trying to use up/get rid of.
> 5) use shikakai oils, Neem oil (stinks to high heaven but leaves my hair soooo soft and fluffy!) amla oil, olive oil or castor oil as pre-wash treatment overnight before shampoo wash.
> 6)Oils used for sealing - avocado, almond or castor oil mixed with avocado oil.
> 7) Dont use protein now that I am mostly natural. Did initially when I first cut my hair but I had breakage so I figure I dont really need it now. The OCT has enough even though I dont put it on the whole length.
> 8)Vits- B12, B50, biotin, panthothenic acid, vit c, fish oil, flaxseed, MSM, iron, multi vit, pre-natal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aolemb://42F73403-4136-47AC-BACD-A2BD5F1EDE5C/April19.jpgaolemb://4CE116DF-DCBF-4ECA-B986-B0FC91F19345/May17no2.jpgaolemb://C0CEE78B-4E81-47AA-8FA8-2ABBE9B83CDF/april19no2.jpgaolemb://1F313742-4DA3-43DA-A1A3-782446CE20E4/may17no3.jpg



thats a lot of vitamins erplexed


----------



## Jetblackhair

evsbaby said:


> Progress pics-
> Hope they attach this time.............the first two pics were taken a month ago on the 19 of April. The last two were taken today.


 
That's awesome!!


----------



## Ganjababy

cieramichele said:


> thats a lot of vitamins erplexed


 
Do you think so? I am anemic and a few years ago was going bald because of it so thats why I take so much (though only the iron is prescibed). I was actually on more! I will cut down on some of the B vits soon though.


----------



## Ganjababy

JustKiya said:


> That's an inch, and a little more, in a MONTH!
> 
> :wow:  *I*  *this stuff!!!* How many growth aids are able to give such wonderful results to so many people!?!


 
THANKS


----------



## cieramichele

evsbaby said:


> Do you think so? I am anemic and a few years ago was going bald because of it so thats why I take so much (though only the iron is prescibed). I was actually on more! I will cut down on some of the B vits soon though.



Great growth tho.


----------



## Aggie

evsbaby said:


> Progress pics-
> Hope they attach this time.............the first two pics were taken a month ago on the 19 of April. The last two were taken today.


 
Congratulations evsbaby, very good progress so far. Keep it up honey.


----------



## Aggie

evsbaby said:


> Do you think so? I am anemic and a few years ago was going bald because of it so thats why I take so much (though only the iron is prescibed). I was actually on more! I will cut down on some of the B vits soon though.


 
I was diagnosed with anaemia about 17 years ago and I take a lot of B-vitamins and iron too and I can honestly say, I believe that's why my skin is so clear. I don't know if you should cut back if it's not negatively affecting your health. If you are taking biotin, definitely don't cut back. Just drink adequate amounts of water and you'll be fine.


----------



## Aggie

Okay now down to business. I started using my MT rebuilder mixture on Tuesday night, that is 5 days ago and I've used it 3 times within that period. I have been moisturizing my hair strands with BB oil moisturizer and sealing with oil. I would mist my hair roots and scalp with my MT rehydrant spray (which BTW has some honeyquat in it) before putting my MT cell rebuilder on my scalp only. 

Then I would mist my hair some more with my rehydrant spray, seal with oil, baggy and go to bed. In the morning, my hair would still be a litttle damp, but that's okay because I am in the wig challenge too and would put on one my fashionable wigs and off to work I go. 

Today was wash and DC day for me. Here's what I did. First, I did an ayurveda co-wash first similar to DenverGirls recipe but I tweaked it to suit my current hair needs. Here is the link to my recipe in my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/LadyAggie/my-product-lists/agathas-recipe-corn/aggiesayurvedacowa.html. *This is the softest my hair has ever been after a co-wash - seriously.*

Now because I'm in this challenge as well, after washing it out, I shampooed with my MT premier shampoo first and added MT creme rinse together with the poo, scritched my scalp and rinsed it out. Then followed by some diluted Nutrine garlic poo and Nutrine garlic conditioner. 

I then deep conditioned with Alter Ego garlic treatment mixed with some MT avocado mist and honeyquat - I never detangleded until washing out the AE garlic treatment and I only had about 4 hairs in the comb. My hair was soft and silky the whole time.

I finished with MT Survivor detangler shine and I can't even stop touching my hair. I am not shedding at all and my hair is amazing soft. Ladies stick with the garlic stuff even if there are no signs of shedding yet. Your hair will thank you for it.

I want to encourage those who haven't gotten one yet, to go out and get a Sprite HOC shower filter, seriously, this filter is awesome. My water is sooooo soft now and my hair is loving me for purchasing it.

ETA: See reviews on the different types of filters and also you'll see that the Sprite is the best model thus far: http://home.roadrunner.com/~reviewgu...t_results.html

Also I bought mine from this site: http://www.showerx.com/sphioudemahe.html, but I think you can get them from home depot.

I truly believe with all my heart that the quality of our water plays a pivotal role in how well and vibrant our hair turns out.


----------



## onejamifan

I have to confess that I have been slacking off a lot over the past couple of weeks. Well, as of today, I'm back in full force! I got a relaxer yesterday and am ready to start again. I'm done with stylists, so I need to grow my hair long and strong on my own  I didn't really measure how much length I got in the month I was using the MT, but I know I did get some good growth because I have quite a few strands at WL and my hair feels very strong. Won't be posting pictures until the WL by end of summer '08 challenge reveal and won't be relaxing until then either, but I'll be checking in frequently to see how everyone else is doing  

Congrats to all of you experiencing fantastic growth and I hope to be there with you soon!


----------



## january noir

Yesterday, I devoted my hair care day to moisturization.  
I used WEN Fig Conditioning Cleanser after a DC with Humectress. 

I used the WEN as a leave-in and sealed with the WEN Fig Oil, 

The WEN is so luxurious to me and though some people don't like it, 
I love it!

I don't want to jump to conclusions again, but it looks as if my moisture level is back up.  I'll know for sure when I take my hair down (I airdried and pinned it up as always ).


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> Yesterday, I devoted my hair care day to moisturization.
> I used WEN Fig Conditioning Cleanser after a DC with Humectress.
> 
> I used the WEN as a leave-in and sealed with the WEN Fig Oil,
> 
> The WEN is so luxurious to me and though some people don't like it,
> I love it!
> 
> I don't want to jump to conclusions again, but it looks as if my moisture level is back up. I'll know for sure when I take my hair down (I airdried and pinned it up as always ).


 
Hi JN, I was just in your fotki album and I like how your hair looks pretty "lady in pink", lol. I made you a fotki friend too because I want to see some of your updates when you get some, okay?


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> Hi JN, I was just in your fotki album and I like how your hair looks pretty "lady in pink", lol. I made you a fotki friend too because I want to see some of your updates when you get some, okay?


 
Awww Aggie.  You are too kind .  My hair is such a struggle.  
I have to be honest and tell you that I don't post pics too much anymore because I haven't liked my hair in a long time.  Everytime it starts to come around I have a huge setback and I have to cut it.  I've had to cut, not trim, my hair 5-6x since I've joined LHCF.  

Hopefully with the Ovation System, I will have more Good Hair Days, than Bad!

Forget about me.  Your hair is awesome!  Bling Bling!  I love it!


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> Awww Aggie. You are too kind . My hair is such a struggle.
> I have to be honest and tell you that I don't post pics too much anymore because I haven't liked my hair in a long time. Everytime it starts to come around I have a huge setback and I have to cut it. I've had to cut, not trim, my hair 5-6x since I've joined LHCF.
> 
> Hopefully with the Ovation System, I will have more Good Hair Days, than Bad!
> 
> Forget about me. Your hair is awesome! Bling Bling! I love it!


 
You know in all honesty, my hair has thrived because of all the protective styling I've been doing as of late. I am in the C & G, WIG 2008, and BOOTCAMP 2008 challenges. I was in a HYH challenge the tail end of last year too, so I haven't really done any major reveals of my hair in quite sometime. I do however want to start wearing it out more often next year. 

And no I will not forget about you because you are special to me and I love your persistence and passion for hair and that's what matters. Even with all the setbacks you've had, you are still going strong at it and I admire that. Thanks for not giving up.


----------



## Shaley

Aggie said:


> Okay now down to business. I started using my MT rebuilder mixture on Tuesday night, that is 5 days ago and I've used it 3 times within that period. I have been moisturizing my hair strands with BB oil moisturizer and sealing with oil. I would mist my hair roots and scalp with my MT rehydrant spray (which BTW has some honeyquat in it) before putting my MT cell rebuilder on my scalp only.
> 
> Then I would mist my hair some more with my rehydrant spray, seal with oil, baggy and go to bed. In the morning, my hair would still be a litttle damp, but that's okay because I am in the wig challenge too and would put on one my fashionable wigs and off to work I go.
> 
> Today was wash and DC day for me. Here's what I did. First, I did an ayurveda co-wash first similar to DenverGirls recipe but I tweaked it to suit my current hair needs. Here is the link to my recipe in my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/LadyAggie/my-product-lists/agathas-recipe-corn/aggiesayurvedacowa.html. *This is the softest my hair has ever been after a co-wash - seriously.*
> 
> Now because I'm in this challenge as well, after washing it out, I shampooed with my MT premier shampoo first and added MT creme rinse together with the poo, scritched my scalp and rinsed it out. Then followed by some diluted Nutrine garlic poo and Nutrine garlic conditioner.
> 
> I then deep conditioned with Alter Ego garlic treatment mixed with some MT avocado mist and honeyquat - I never detangleded until washing out the AE garlic treatment and I only had about 4 hairs in the comb. My hair was soft and silky the whole time.
> 
> I finished with MT Survivor detangler shine and I can't even stop touching my hair. I am not shedding at all and my hair is amazing soft. Ladies stick with the garlic stuff even if there are no signs of shedding yet. Your hair will thank you for it.
> 
> I want to encourage those who haven't gotten one yet, to go out and get a Sprite HOC shower filter, seriously, this filter is awesome. My water is sooooo soft now and my hair is loving me for purchasing it.
> 
> ETA: See reviews on the different types of filters and also you'll see that the Sprite is the best model thus far: http://home.roadrunner.com/~reviewgu...t_results.html
> 
> Also I bought mine from this site: http://www.showerx.com/sphioudemahe.html, but I think you can get them from home depot.
> 
> I truly believe with all my heart that the quality of our water plays a pivotal role in how well and vibrant our hair turns out.



Did you get the Sprite H.O.C for $29.79? 

I could really use a good shower filter...


----------



## Aggie

Chardai said:


> Did you get the Sprite H.O.C for $29.79?
> 
> I could really use a good shower filter...


No, I got the one for $42.00 and I bought an extra filter to go with it too The reason why I bought this one is because it will last me 1 year while the one you speak of here is about 6 months. We don't sell them in  the Bahamas so I have to buy for longer periods of time. I will from now on buy the extra cartridges for less money because I already have the filters. 

Here is a link to the site where I got min from:  http://www.showerx.com/sphioudemahe.html

For those who want to read up on it right here:- 

*Sprite High Output Dechlorinating Massage Head Shower Filter White HO-WH-M*



 Item# _HO-WH-M_
Regular price: $49.99
Sale price: _$42.00_


*Product Description*

*High-Output

High Capacity Filter
Reversible Filter Cartridge (Model HOC)
Ultra-High Strength Housing
Adjustable Shower head
Cartridge Life Rating: 1 Year
The High-Output Shower Filter (HO) contains a reversible filter cartridge that will filterer the shower water for one year. This high performance shower filter combines easy operation and maintenance with the ultimate in structural integrity and over-all reliability. The HO is the strongest replaceable shower filter available on the market today.



Accessories



 Sprite HOC Replacement Cartridge for High Output Dechlorinating Shower Filters
Sprite HO ( High Output)NSF certified replacement dechlorinating shower filter cartridges. Replace each cartridge every Year.

Fits all Sprite High Output units

The High-Output Shower Filter (HO) contains a reversible filter cartridge that will filterer the shower water for one year. This high performance shower filter combines easy operation and maintenance with the ultimate in structural integrity and over-all reliability. The HO is the strongest replaceable shower filter available on the market today.
Regular price: $19.99
Sale price: $17.00
Availability: Usually ships the next business day.
HOC

*


----------



## Flavia

I have this filter, got it from Homedepot.


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> You know in all honesty, my hair has thrived because of all the protective styling I've been doing as of late. I am in the C & G, WIG 2008, and BOOTCAMP 2008 challenges. I was in a HYH challenge the tail end of last year too, so I haven't really done any major reveals of my hair in quite sometime. I do however want to start wearing it out more often next year.
> 
> And no I will not forget about you because you are special to me and I love your persistence and passion for hair and that's what matters. Even with all the setbacks you've had, you are still going strong at it and I admire that. Thanks for not giving up.


 
You made my day!  Thank you Honey Aggie!
I wear my hair up everyday and have been doing it for the past several years.  I just started wearing my hair out at work once a week and my co-workers are shocked!  That is because of Ovation.  Since using Ovation Maximizing System,  even the other products I use perform much better.   

You and the rest of ladies here, JustKiya, Chardai, AtlantaJJ, tt8 and many others like our sheroes Sareca and Dontspeakdefeat in this thread have inspired me to keep on pushing.  I think it's working!  Thank you for making my Sunday!   Oh and yes, I will post pics more often 'cause I think I have more of a reason to!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Aggie said:


> No, I got the one for $42.00 and I bought an extra filter to go with it too The reason why I bought this one is because it will last me 1 year while the one you speak of here is about 6 months. We don't sell them in the Bahamas so I have to buy for longer periods of time. I will from now on buy the extra cartridges for less money because I already have the filters.
> 
> Here is a link to the site where I got min from: http://www.showerx.com/sphioudemahe.html
> 
> For those who want to read up on it right here:-
> 
> *Sprite High Output Dechlorinating Massage Head Shower Filter White HO-WH-M*
> 
> 
> 
> Item# _HO-WH-M_
> Regular price: $49.99
> Sale price: _$42.00_
> 
> 
> *Product Description*
> 
> *High-Output
> 
> High Capacity Filter
> Reversible Filter Cartridge (Model HOC)
> Ultra-High Strength Housing
> Adjustable Shower head
> Cartridge Life Rating: 1 Year
> The High-Output Shower Filter (HO) contains a reversible filter cartridge that will filterer the shower water for one year. This high performance shower filter combines easy operation and maintenance with the ultimate in structural integrity and over-all reliability. The HO is the strongest replaceable shower filter available on the market today.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Accessories*
> 
> *
> 
> Sprite HOC Replacement Cartridge for High Output Dechlorinating Shower Filters*
> *Sprite HO ( High Output)NSF certified replacement dechlorinating shower filter cartridges. Replace each cartridge every Year.
> 
> Fits all Sprite High Output units
> 
> The High-Output Shower Filter (HO) contains a reversible filter cartridge that will filterer the shower water for one year. This high performance shower filter combines easy operation and maintenance with the ultimate in structural integrity and over-all reliability. The HO is the strongest replaceable shower filter available on the market today.
> Regular price: $19.99
> Sale price: $17.00
> Availability: Usually ships the next business day.
> HOC
> *


ooh, that looks nice!!!  How long a have you been using that filter and have you noticed a difference in your hair and skin since you started using it? 

I have a nice hand held unit but its not a filtern that's the only thing that has stopped me from getting a filter so far. What would really be nice is a whole house filter


----------



## AtlantaJJ

cieramichele said:


> thats a lot of vitamins erplexed


haha!! you should see what I take!! LOL    I need it all, it has paid off big time for me!  I consider it a part of my food, actually....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

evsbaby said:


> Progress pics-
> Hope they attach this time.............the first two pics were taken a month ago on the 19 of April. The last two were taken today.


Oh my goodness, look at that hair grow!! I love your texture too, your hair is so shinny!! WOW !! That's some kind of progress!!  I'm going to keep using my MT!! This is awesome.....just think if we keep this up, we don't have to add another thing (PJs ) and by next year this time we will be so much closer to BSL!! 

 thanks for sharing that picture, it is so encouraging!


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> You made my day! Thank you Honey Aggie!
> I wear my hair up everyday and have been doing it for the past several years. I just started wearing my hair out at work once a week and my co-workers are shocked! That is because of Ovation. Since using Ovation Maximizing System, even the other products I use perform much better.
> 
> *You and the rest of ladies here, JustKiya, Chardai, AtlantaJJ, tt8 and many others like our sheroes Sareca and Dontspeakdefeat in this thread have inspired me to keep on pushing. I think it's working! Thank you for making my Sunday! Oh and yes, I will post pics more often 'cause I think I have more of a reason to*!


 
Yay!!! Girl you brought tears to my eyes with this post.


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> ooh, that looks nice!!! How long a have you been using that filter and have you noticed a difference in your hair and skin since you started using it?
> 
> I have a nice hand held unit but its not a filtern that's the only thing that has stopped me from getting a filter so far. *What would really be nice is a whole house filter *


 
Girl you are too funny. Yes I have noticed a big immediate difference in how my skin and hair felt after using this. So far so good. I will definitely keep buying these. My niece took a shower with it and she's only 9 years old and told me that she likes how my water feels in the shower.


----------



## tt8

january noir said:


> You made my day!  Thank you Honey Aggie!
> I wear my hair up everyday and have been doing it for the past several years.  I just started wearing my hair out at work once a week and my co-workers are shocked!  That is because of Ovation.  Since using Ovation Maximizing System,  even the other products I use perform much better.
> 
> * You and the rest of ladies here, JustKiya, Chardai, AtlantaJJ, tt8 and many others like our sheroes Sareca and Dontspeakdefeat in this thread have inspired me to keep on pushing.*  I think it's working!  Thank you for making my Sunday!   Oh and yes, I will post pics more often 'cause I think I have more of a reason to!



*Awwe thanks january noir. I was a little worried when some of us started to experience shedding (Lawd, what have I gotten these girls into) but this is a journey. I'm happy I have you guys along for the ride. I can't wait to touch my brastrap in January! Keep holding on with me*


----------



## tt8

*LADIES, LET'S WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE...*

* Aggie
april shower
SelfStyled
smooth*fro*

GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY GROWING. DON'T FOGET TO UP THOSE DC'S, CO-WASHES AND BUY THAT GARLIC PRODUCT!

*ovación
tt8*


----------



## Ganjababy

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh my goodness, look at that hair grow!! I love your texture too, your hair is so shinny!! WOW !! That's some kind of progress!!  I'm going to keep using my MT!! This is awesome.....just think if we keep this up, we don't have to add another thing (PJs ) and by next year this time we will be so much closer to BSL!!
> 
> thanks for sharing that picture, it is so encouraging!


 
Thank you. Thanks everyone. I am liking my texture too! I keep touching my hair. This is the first time I have been without a relaxer since I was 13 (I have not relaxed since Dec- I was stretching initially). I am not used to my natural hair but I am loving it now. I think I may stay natural. If I do change my mind and relax it will be next year. When I cut off my hair in March people at work thought I was crazy especially the black ladies. Everyone kept saying what have you done to your hair? I must admit the cut was a bit crazy looking because I did it myself and my DH did the back. I did end up looking like that little black boy in the little rascals. I have neatened it up a bit and have gotten better at styling it now. 

This OCT/MT is really good, the new hair that is growing back has a really rich texture healthy looking texture, I dont know if anyone else noticed this with their new growth? This stuff DOES work.


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> You made my day!  Thank you Honey Aggie!
> I wear my hair up everyday and have been doing it for the past several years.  I just started wearing my hair out at work once a week and my co-workers are shocked!  That is because of Ovation.  Since using Ovation Maximizing System,  even the other products I use perform much better.
> 
> You and the rest of ladies here, JustKiya, Chardai, AtlantaJJ, tt8 and many others like our sheroes Sareca and Dontspeakdefeat in this thread have inspired me to keep on pushing.  I think it's working!  Thank you for making my Sunday!   Oh and yes, I will post pics more often 'cause I think I have more of a reason to!



 Thank you!!!! I was kinda nervous when folks started shedding hard, too, tt8 - I never thought I would find something that - is so simple, and is so GOOD for my hair! It's so amazing.....and I'd like to send a shout out to VWVixxen who out of all of us, has been using it for the longest and is a wonderful font of information! 

I just finished doing my hair for the week, and I'm about to massage MT into my hair - I can't even describe how WONDERFULLY soft and strong and shiny my hair is now. 
I've also figured out why my hair hasn't taken huge leaps in growth - it's thickening it up! The 'taper' that my twists used to have is almost gone in most places on my head - my twists are almost the same thickness from root to end - and they are THICK! So - I think that my shorter/crown layers are 'catching up' to the rest of my hair.....all the same, I've gained at least another inch or so, because my twists are lightly resting on my shoulders in the back - WITHOUT being stretched.  I'm SO excited.  
Stuff is fabulous.


----------



## michaela

Okay Everyone
Ive been really bored with my mn mix so this time i mixed it up with some sulpur 8 Grease and some megatek
Now i really can measure my growth because i just got a fresh press last week!
Its only been a week and i already See and Feel Growth!
It feels like something is crawling in my hair tooerplexed
But im very happy with my results so far!
I would take pics but i dont know how to take Newgrowth pics???(they always come out bad!
Oh well


----------



## MonaLisa

JustKiya said:


> Thank you!!!! I was kinda nervous when folks started shedding hard, too, tt8 - I never thought I would find something that - is so simple, and is so GOOD for my hair! It's so amazing.....*and I'd like to send a shout out to VWVixxen who out of all of us, has been using it for the longest and is a wonderful font of information! *


 

_Awwwwwwwwwwww...I'm so glad my gurl Vixx got some love, she had me trying this stuff out back in '04....I told her it's since made a comeback_..


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Thank you!!!! I was kinda nervous when folks started shedding hard, too, tt8 - I never thought I would find something that - is so simple, and is so GOOD for my hair! It's so amazing.....and I'd like to send a shout out to VWVixxen who out of all of us, has been using it for the longest and is a wonderful font of information!
> 
> I just finished doing my hair for the week, and I'm about to massage MT into my hair - I can't even describe how WONDERFULLY soft and strong and shiny my hair is now.
> I've also figured out why my hair hasn't taken huge leaps in growth - it's thickening it up! The 'taper' that my twists used to have is almost gone in most places on my head - my twists are almost the same thickness from root to end - and they are THICK! So - I think that my shorter/crown layers are 'catching up' to the rest of my hair.....all the same, I've gained at least another inch or so, because my twists are lightly resting on my shoulders in the back - WITHOUT being stretched. * I'm SO excited. *
> *Stuff is fabulous*.


 
My goodness JK, you really make me laugh with the thud smily.


----------



## ayoung

Today was the first time I used the entire OCT line and so far so good.

I DCed on dry hair first and then followed the directions on the label for the system.

My hair feels really good, soft and strong and it smells really good.

I airdryed with my leave ins and then set it on carussos---came out really good.

I'm excited to see what will happen with in the next month and then for the rest of the summer!

*I'll be looking for a garlic shampoo this week too* gonna incorp. that b/f i have any trouble.

*QUESTION: Is putting the MT/OCT on the scalp while wet supposed to be better?*


----------



## plastic

just came out of lurkdom in this thread to tell Aggie FABBB comparison pics in your siggie  !


----------



## Key

Can anyone tell me if Alter ego is available in any stores in GA??  My hair is shedding so badly that I'm afraid to use my Ovation.  Even my hairline is going so I don't want to wait a week or more for delivery.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

january noir said:


> You made my day! Thank you Honey Aggie!
> I wear my hair up everyday and have been doing it for the past several years. I just started wearing my hair out at work once a week and my co-workers are shocked! That is because of Ovation. Since using Ovation Maximizing System, even the other products I use perform much better.
> 
> You and the rest of ladies here, JustKiya, Chardai, AtlantaJJ, tt8 and many others like our sheroes Sareca and Dontspeakdefeat in this thread have inspired me to keep on pushing. I think it's working! Thank you for making my Sunday! Oh and yes, I will post pics more often 'cause I think I have more of a reason to!


aaawwwwww shucks, you encourage me so much too JN, I didn't know I was encouraging anyone here  this challenge is the best, the support in here and the things I have learned about my hair and other's hair too since I started are invaluable.  

JN you are so wonderful!! Hurry up and get those pictures in here, we want to see that hair swangin girl!! It's so great to see everyone's progress, it makes me stay on my game too get that MT on my scalp every day is my goal this week!! Tonight I'm doing a whole head baggie because I plan to work out and MT every day this week, so I want to make sure I keep my moisture up!! 
Thanks ladies you are all the bestest ever!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Key said:


> Can anyone tell me if Alter ego is available in any stores in GA?? My hair is shedding so badly that I'm afraid to use my Ovation. Even my hairline is going so I don't want to wait a week or more for delivery.


Gosh, I only know to get it on Sickbay.com but I think one of our ladies makes her own garlic oil, she posted about it several pages back.  You could make a garlic oil pre-poo and use that until you can get the Alter Ego in...I'll scroll up and see if I can find that post.  I would put a couple of crushed cloves in a crock pot with some olive / grapeseed and or safflower oil and let it infuse for about 5 to 6 hours and then strain the garlic out and keep it in the fridge until I get ready to use it then I would put it on as a pre-poo.  Shampoo it out so you don't smell like garlic bread at work....

I'm sorry you are having the shedding issues. Keep us posted okay?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Thank you!!!! I was kinda nervous when folks started shedding hard, too, tt8 - I never thought I would find something that - is so simple, and is so GOOD for my hair! It's so amazing.....and I'd like to send a shout out to VWVixxen who out of all of us, has been using it for the longest and is a wonderful font of information!
> 
> I just finished doing my hair for the week, and I'm about to massage MT into my hair - I can't even describe how WONDERFULLY soft and strong and shiny my hair is now.
> I've also figured out why my hair hasn't taken huge leaps in growth - it's thickening it up! The 'taper' that my twists used to have is almost gone in most places on my head - my twists are almost the same thickness from root to end - and they are THICK! So - I think that my shorter/crown layers are 'catching up' to the rest of my hair.....all the same, I've gained at least another inch or so, because my twists are lightly resting on my shoulders in the back - WITHOUT being stretched.  I'm SO excited.
> Stuff is fabulous.


 
Kiya!! yay!!   !!!  I'm glad it working so well to, my hair line looks like new money girl!!  ane the fro is with a thickness now girl... I'm talking thick thick thick, I'm gaining more thickness than length so far, I agree with the filling in of the thinner areas and all hairs matching up in length.  That's actually a growth cycle change in order for it grow in like that, totally different than before.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Key said:


> Can anyone tell me if Alter ego is available in any stores in GA?? My hair is shedding so badly that I'm afraid to use my Ovation. Even my hairline is going so I don't want to wait a week or more for delivery.


 
See http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301&page=203 post 2029, she talks about using Garlic oil and having it be very effective!!!


----------



## isisalisa

:update: okay this is day 18. I did my weekly ovation system wash. The thing that is confusing me right now is the fact that I am one week from my relaxer date and I feel NO new growth, the comb is still gliding through my hair my hair is very soft and easy to manage. Dilemma is that don't know if I should skip this relaxer and see what happens. My hair is not breaking due to the garlic. should I skip this relaxer. and wait till the one schedule just before my vacation in 12 weeks ?


----------



## nomadpixi

isisalisa said:


> :update: okay this is day 18. I did my weekly ovation system wash. The thing that is confusing me right now is the fact that I am one week from my relaxer date and I feel NO new growth, the comb is still gliding through my hair my hair is very soft and easy to manage. Dilemma is that don't know if I should skip this relaxer and see what happens. My hair is not breaking due to the garlic. should I skip this relaxer. and wait till the one schedule just before my vacation in 12 weeks ?



Why not, if stretching is not having any consequences, you may as well stretch just to be easier on your hair. I haven't stretched my relaxer recently because the new growth was causing breakage. There is nothing more rewarding than seeing your hair grow and retain length! Let it grow! You'll be mega pleased at 12 weeks.


----------



## Shaley

Aggie said:


> No, I got the one for $42.00 and I bought an extra filter to go with it too The reason why I bought this one is because it will last me 1 year while the one you speak of here is about 6 months. We don't sell them in  the Bahamas so I have to buy for longer periods of time. I will from now on buy the extra cartridges for less money because I already have the filters.
> 
> Here is a link to the site where I got min from:  http://www.showerx.com/sphioudemahe.html
> 
> For those who want to read up on it right here:-
> 
> *Sprite High Output Dechlorinating Massage Head Shower Filter White HO-WH-M*
> 
> 
> 
> Item# _HO-WH-M_
> Regular price: $49.99
> Sale price: _$42.00_
> 
> 
> *Product Description*
> 
> *High-Output
> 
> High Capacity Filter
> Reversible Filter Cartridge (Model HOC)
> Ultra-High Strength Housing
> Adjustable Shower head
> Cartridge Life Rating: 1 Year
> The High-Output Shower Filter (HO) contains a reversible filter cartridge that will filterer the shower water for one year. This high performance shower filter combines easy operation and maintenance with the ultimate in structural integrity and over-all reliability. The HO is the strongest replaceable shower filter available on the market today.
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> Sprite HOC Replacement Cartridge for High Output Dechlorinating Shower Filters
> Sprite HO ( High Output)NSF certified replacement dechlorinating shower filter cartridges. Replace each cartridge every Year.
> 
> Fits all Sprite High Output units
> 
> The High-Output Shower Filter (HO) contains a reversible filter cartridge that will filterer the shower water for one year. This high performance shower filter combines easy operation and maintenance with the ultimate in structural integrity and over-all reliability. The HO is the strongest replaceable shower filter available on the market today.
> Regular price: $19.99
> Sale price: $17.00
> Availability: Usually ships the next business day.
> HOC
> 
> *



Thanks - I'm going to look more into this...the prices look very reasonable.


----------



## Shaley

january noir said:


> You made my day!  Thank you Honey Aggie!
> I wear my hair up everyday and have been doing it for the past several years.  I just started wearing my hair out at work once a week and my co-workers are shocked!  That is because of Ovation.  Since using Ovation Maximizing System,  even the other products I use perform much better.
> 
> You and the rest of ladies here, JustKiya, Chardai, AtlantaJJ, tt8 and many others like our sheroes Sareca and Dontspeakdefeat in this thread have inspired me to keep on pushing.  I think it's working!  Thank you for making my Sunday!   Oh and yes, I will post pics more often 'cause I think I have more of a reason to!



Awww January, I can say the exact same thing about you! You know you have definitely inspired me to keep pushing on
I think it's working as well, I guess I can try to deal with the shedding as long as I'm not seeing any bald spots or thinning.


----------



## Aggie

plastic said:


> just came out of lurkdom in this thread to tell Aggie FABBB comparison pics in your siggie !


 
Hi Plastic, well it was you who inspired me to put it up. Thanks honey.


----------



## KPH

Aggie said:


> Hi Plastic, well it was you who inspired me to put it up. Thanks honey.


 


WOW AGGIE, I'M SO IMPRESSED, LET   ME HIT UP YOUR FOTKI 

GORGEOUS HAIR


----------



## Aggie

Key said:


> Can anyone tell me if Alter ego is available in any stores in GA?? My hair is shedding so badly that I'm afraid to use my Ovation. Even my hairline is going so I don't want to wait a week or more for delivery.


 
Hi Key, I have posted this recipe almost everywhere I can and it's surprising how many people have missed it. I have in this thread too. I found another link though and here it is in post number 5:- 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=229319&highlight=7-9+cloves+garlic

Okay I found the other link within this thread and here it is in post #1925: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4444323&highlight=7-9+cloves+garlic#post4444323


----------



## Aggie

KPH said:


> WOW AGGIE, I'M SO IMPRESSED, LET HIT UP YOUR FOTKI
> 
> GORGEOUS HAIR


Thank you KPH.


----------



## Ganjababy

Great progress Aggie. Your hair is beautiful


----------



## JustKiya

plastic said:


> just came out of lurkdom in this thread to tell Aggie FABBB comparison pics in your siggie  !



Yeahthat!!!! I hadn't even noticed the newest pic - GORGEOUS Aggie! And is it just me, or is it getting *darker*, too?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Yeahthat!!!! I hadn't even noticed the newest pic - GORGEOUS Aggie! And is it just me, or is it getting *darker*, too?


It does look darker!! Was that a flash thing?  Very beautiful!!


----------



## tt8

*Oooh, you are right it is getting darker and longer. Get it girl! Congratulations Aggie.*


JustKiya said:


> Yeahthat!!!! I hadn't even noticed the newest pic - GORGEOUS Aggie! And is it just me, or is it getting *darker*, too?


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie, your hair is beautiful and it's not our imagination either.  Also, my hair is darker too.    And I love it!


----------



## Jetblackhair

Hey Aggie, your hair looks great and it's really growing.  Congrats to you!


----------



## Aggie

Jetblackhair said:


> Hey Aggie, your hair looks great and it's really growing. Congrats to you!


 
So much love up in here from all my hair sistas, *jetblackhair, tt8, JK, AtlantaJJ, Shimmie and evsbaby*. Thanks a lot ladies for the encouragement.


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> So much love up in here from all my hair sistas, *jetblackhair, tt8, JK, AtlantaJJ, Shimmie and evsbaby*. Thanks a lot ladies for the encouragement.



I want progress like Aggie!


----------



## Aggie

Jetblackhair said:


> Hey Aggie, your hair looks great and it's really growing. Congrats to you!


 


january noir said:


> I want progress like Aggie!


Thank you precious.

OT: Can someone please tell me how to multi quote a post? I tried just now and I couldn't do it.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Yeahthat!!!! I hadn't even noticed the newest pic - GORGEOUS Aggie! And is it just me, or is it getting *darker*, too?[/quote]
> 
> Yes it is getting darker because of the indigo I think. I didn't think it came out that dark until I did the comparison pics.


----------



## JustKiya

Aggie said:


> Thank you precious.
> 
> OT: Can someone please tell me how to multi quote a post? I tried just now and I couldn't do it.


Click the multiquote buttons, and when you get to the last post you want to quote, click the quote button.  

Ahhhhh, it's the indigo - okay, that makes sense.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Click the multiquote buttons, and when you get to the last post you want to quote, click the quote button.
> 
> Ahhhhh, it's the indigo - okay, that makes sense.


 
Thanks JK and yes it's the indigo that darkened my hair somewhat. It's still not as dark as I really want it to be though, so I'll try it again later.


----------



## Aggie

evsbaby said:


> Great progress Aggie. Your hair is beautiful


 


JustKiya said:


> Yeahthat!!!! I hadn't even noticed the newest pic - GORGEOUS Aggie! And is it just me, or is it getting *darker*, too?


 


AtlantaJJ said:


> It does look darker!! Was that a flash thing? Very beautiful!!


 


tt8 said:


> *Oooh, you are right it is getting darker and longer. Get it girl! Congratulations Aggie.*


 


Shimmie said:


> Aggie, your hair is beautiful and it's not our imagination either. Also, my hair is darker too.  And I love it!


 


Jetblackhair said:


> Hey Aggie, your hair looks great and it's really growing. Congrats to you!


 


january noir said:


> I want progress like Aggie!


 
Ooooh thanks JK, I think I gat it now. Woo hoo! I can multi quote now.


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> Ooooh thanks JK, I think I gat it now. Woo hoo! I can multi quote now.


 
We see! Get it girl!


----------



## tt8

*Is anyone applying the OCT and or MT to length of the hair to gain thickness. Have there been adverse reactions? If not, how often do you do it and is it on your wash day?*


----------



## january noir

january noir said:


> We see! Get it girl!


 


Aggie said:


> Ooooh thanks JK, I think I gat it now. Woo hoo! I can multi quote now.


 


Aggie said:


> Thanks JK and yes it's the indigo that darkened my hair somewhat. It's still not as dark as I really want it to be though, so I'll try it again later.


 


JustKiya said:


> Click the multiquote buttons, and when you get to the last post you want to quote, click the quote button.
> 
> Ahhhhh, it's the indigo - okay, that makes sense.


 
THANK YOU JustKiya!  I never knew how to multiquote like that!!!!
I always typed in html ...  Hey Ladies,  I am going to become a multiquoting fool!!!


----------



## MrsQueeny

tt8 said:


> *Is anyone applying the OCT and or MT to length of the hair to gain thickness. Have there been adverse reactions? If not, how often do you do it and is it on your wash day?*


Girl no, my hair doesn't need to be any thicker!!!  But I am applying every other day. I mix my MT with castor oil and then put this hollywood beauty castor oil grease over it. I follow it up with this sulfur braid spray. I am in cornrows and my hair is itching like crazy!!! Q


----------



## january noir

tt8 said:


> *Is anyone applying the OCT and or MT to length of the hair to gain thickness. Have there been adverse reactions? If not, how often do you do it and is it on your wash day?*


 
I have been the whole time with the Ovation.  I use the whole system pretty much everyday when I take my shower in the morning.  No adverse reactions for me and I have fragile thin hair.

My hair has thickened up noticeably.  It is almost unbelievable for me.
I need a light trim and I will almost have a new head of hair!


----------



## tt8

Queeny20 said:


> Girl no, my hair doesn't need to be any thicker!!!  But I am applying every other day. I mix my MT with castor oil and then put this hollywood beauty castor oil grease over it. I follow it up with this sulfur braid spray. I am in cornrows and my hair is itching like crazy!!! Q


*Are you BRAGGIN sis?*


january noir said:


> I have been the whole time with the Ovation.  I use the whole system pretty much everyday when I take my shower in the morning.  No adverse reactions for me and I have fragile thin hair.
> 
> My hair has thickened up noticeably.  It is almost unbelievable for me.
> I need a light trim and I will almost have a new head of hair!


*Is there routine you follow when applying to your length? Can you please share. Thanks
*


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

I ordered my megatek at the beginning of the month from ezpetstore when they got it back in stock. They sent me an email with a tracking number on May 9 and the tracking number never worked until tonight. I emailed them about it and received no reply. So as a follow-up, I tracked the package and it says that it was delivered today but it was not. I was at home at the supposed delivery time. I just emailed them about that so let's see what happens.


----------



## MrsQueeny

tt8 said:


> *Are you BRAGGIN sis?*



Who me?  Still waiting on my phone call.... Q


----------



## belleama

My NG is very peculiar. 

But its growing so I guess I can't really complain. 

There is also new NG too so this is really good.


----------



## JustKiya

belleama said:


> My NG is very peculiar.
> 
> But its growing so I guess I can't really complain.
> 
> There is also new NG too so this is really good.



Peculiar in a good way, or a bad way?


----------



## january noir

tt8 said:


> *Are you BRAGGIN sis?*
> 
> *Is there routine you follow when applying to your length? Can you please share. Thanks*


 
No, not particularly!  I apply to the scalp and then put another quarter-size dab in my palms and work it through the length of my wet hair; let it sit for *5 minutes and* *rinse out.*

I don't leave it on the length of my hair as a leave-in...


----------



## yodie

I've noticed that my hair is alot dryer than normal.  
I spritz my hair once a day with water and/or scurl spray.  That doesn't help much.

I only applyOVT to my scalp.  
Been laying off OVT for now. I hate how dry my hair feels.

Decided to buy a steamer.  Hopefully this will help.


----------



## JustKiya

yodie said:


> I've noticed that my hair is alot dryer than normal.
> I spritz my hair once a day with water and/or scurl spray.  That doesn't help much.
> 
> I only applyOVT to my scalp.
> Been laying off OVT for now. I hate how dry my hair feels.
> 
> Decided to buy a steamer.  Hopefully this will help.



When's the last time you clarified? I've had to step that up as well, as the MT leaves more buildup than I'm used to......


----------



## yodie

JustKiya said:


> When's the last time you clarified? I've had to step that up as well, as the MT leaves more buildup than I'm used to......


 
It's been about two weeks or so since I clarified.  I normally don't clarify that often.  

this is a great idea. Thanks.

I try not to use the regular shampoos with the SLS in them.  
I'm sure I can use vinegar.

Anyone know of a great clarifying shampoo/method, without all the SLS in it? 

Is vinegar my best alternative?


----------



## JustKiya

yodie said:


> It's been about two weeks or so since I clarified.  I normally don't clarify that often.
> 
> this is a great idea. Thanks.
> 
> I try not to use the regular shampoos with the SLS in them.
> I'm sure I can use vinegar.
> 
> Anyone know of a great clarifying shampoo/method, without all the SLS in it?
> 
> Is vinegar my best alternative?



Vinger doesn't REALLY clarify - esp. if you are talking about serious buildup. It'll clean off oil, and the like, but that's about it. 
My favorite clarifying treatment is baking soda mixed into conditioner - about 3/4 tsp of BS to your usual amount of conditioner.


----------



## january noir

yodie said:


> I've noticed that my hair is alot dryer than normal.
> I spritz my hair once a day with water and/or scurl spray. That doesn't help much.
> 
> I only applyOVT to my scalp.
> Been laying off OVT for now. I hate how dry my hair feels.
> 
> Decided to buy a steamer. Hopefully this will help.


 
Yodie, are you *just* using the Ovation Cell Therapy and not following up with a Creme Rinse (Ovation Creme Rinse or EQyss Premier).  

If that is the case, step up your moisturizing (deep conditioners, daily leave-ins, etc.).  Using Cell Therapy or Mega-Tek Rebuilder alone will make your hair very dry unless you balance it out with plenty of moisture.

Also I rinse/wash my hair every single time I put Cell Therapy in my scalp/hair; I never apply to dry scalp/hair.  I know plenty who do, but I don't and I have not experienced any dryness.


----------



## yodie

january noir said:


> Yodie, are you *just* using the Ovation Cell Therapy and not following up with a Creme Rinse (Ovation Creme Rinse or EQyss Premier).
> 
> If that is the case, step up your moisturizing (deep conditioners, daily leave-ins, etc.).  Using Cell Therapy or Mega-Tek Rebuilder alone will make your hair very dry unless you balance it out with plenty of moisture.
> 
> Also I rinse/wash my hair every single time I put Cell Therapy in my scalp/hair; I never apply to dry scalp/hair.  I know plenty who do, but I don't and I have not experienced any dryness.



seemed the clou nine just tangled my hair. didn't really see the benefit, but i'll start using it again.

yep, I apply to dry scalp.


----------



## yodie

thanks. I'm gonna do this tonight. guess my hair just has tons of build up.



JustKiya said:


> Vinger doesn't REALLY clarify - esp. if you are talking about serious buildup. It'll clean off oil, and the like, but that's about it.
> My favorite clarifying treatment is baking soda mixed into conditioner - about 3/4 tsp of BS to your usual amount of conditioner.


----------



## LaNecia

Today marks week 3 since I started using the Mega-Tek Daily on my scalp as a leave-on.

I do a shampoo/henna once a week. I've been CO washing daily to every other day. My hair has bouts of dryness when I leave the MT on so I may resort to just applying the conditioner overnight and rinsing in the morning. I follow up the MT w/the Premier Creme Rinse (talk about slip, I think this has replaced my beloved DDTA). Topped off with Eqyss Survivor Detangler, a quarter sized squirt of DDTA, Oyin's Whipped Pudding and IC Gel w/Sparklelites = Very happy hair.

No major growth spurts in the crown however the back area has about 1/2 inch while there's about a 1/4 of an inch on crown and sides.

No shedding or breakage whatsoever.

More at the 4 week mark (next Tuesday).

Vixx


----------



## LaNecia

JustKiya said:


> Thank you!!!! I was kinda nervous when folks started shedding hard, too, tt8 - I never thought I would find something that - is so simple, and is so GOOD for my hair! It's so amazing.....and I'd like to send a shout out to VWVixxen who out of all of us, has been using it for the longest and is a wonderful font of information!





MonaLisa said:


> _Awwwwwwwwwwww...I'm so glad my gurl Vixx got some love, she had me trying this stuff out back in '04....I told her it's since made a comeback_..



Thanks Girlies!! Glad to see Mega-Tek has finally gotten the recognition is deserves, it is truly an awesome product!

Hugz...

Vixx


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

My megatek finally arrived today and I used it for the first time. I am going to try a couple of different methods before I decide which works best for me.


----------



## tt8

january noir said:


> No, not particularly!  *I apply to the scalp and then put another quarter-size dab in my palms and work it through the length of my wet hair; let it sit for 5 minutes and* *rinse out.*
> 
> * I don't leave it on the length of my hair as a leave-in...*


*I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD KNOW THIS. I WILL PUT IT ON THE FIRST POST AS WELL. THANKS*



JustKiya said:


> When's the last time you clarified? I've had to step that up as well, as the MT leaves more buildup than I'm used to......


*HOW OFTEN ARE YOU CLARIFYING JK?*



january noir said:


> Yodie, are you *just using the Ovation Cell Therapy and not following up with a Creme Rinse (Ovation Creme Rinse or EQyss Premier).
> *
> If that is the case, step up your moisturizing (deep conditioners, daily leave-ins, etc.).  *Using Cell Therapy or Mega-Tek Rebuilder alone will make your hair very dry unless you balance it out with plenty of moisture.
> *
> Also I rinse/wash my hair every single time I put Cell Therapy in my scalp/hair; I never apply to dry scalp/hair.  I know plenty who do, but I don't and I have not experienced any dryness.


(to the bolded) I REALLY THINK THIS IS ALSO WHY ALOT OF US ARE HAVING ALOT OF DRYNESS AND THEREFORE SHEDDING AND BREAKAGE...I BELIEVE THE KEY IS LIKE YOU ALL STATED...

1. APPLY OFTEN FOLLOWED BY THE CREME RINSE OR PREMIER/ OR UP THE MOISTURE LEVEL BY CO-WASHING AND CONDITIONING 2+ A WEEK IF NOT USING THE RINSE OR PREMIER

2. CLARIFY THE HAIR TO PREVENT BUILD-UP AND DRYNESS

3. IF APPLYING ON LENGTH, ONLY LET IT STAND FOR UP TO 5 MINUTES AND RINSE OUT; DON'T APPLY AS A LEAVE-IN

4. USE A GARLIC PRODUCT TO COMBAT SHEDDING


----------



## AtlantaJJ

VWVixxen said:


> Today marks week 3 since I started using the Mega-Tek Daily on my scalp as a leave-on.
> 
> I do a shampoo/henna once a week. I've been CO washing daily to every other day. My hair has bouts of dryness when I leave the MT on so I may resort to just applying the conditioner overnight and rinsing in the morning. I follow up the MT w/the Premier Creme Rinse (talk about slip, I think this has replaced my beloved DDTA). Topped off with Eqyss Survivor Detangler, a quarter sized squirt of DDTA, Oyin's Whipped Pudding and IC Gel w/Sparklelites = Very happy hair.
> 
> No major growth spurts in the crown however the back area has about 1/2 inch while there's about a 1/4 of an inch on crown and sides.
> 
> No shedding or breakage whatsoever.
> 
> More at the 4 week mark (next Tuesday).
> 
> Vixx


Vixx are you natural or relaxed? I'm sorry I can't remember. I know you recently cut your hair. I am intrested in that Premire Cream Rinse. I'm glad to hear your hair is going great. I am intrested in henna for my natural hair to help relax the curl pattern but I'm nervous about doing the hennas with the MT...


----------



## quest1

*HELP!!! - I have hard hair*. It feels like... ummm...horse hair, lol.

I'm new and have been participating/following this thread from the sideline since march 26th. I noticied immediate thickness and I'm happy with that, but my hair is unmanagable. I notice new hair and thickness to my existing strands as they grow in. I don't have a great amount of shedding, but _*MY TEXTURE IS AWFUL*_

Regimen:
1. Co-wash(daily d/t dryness)...But this is to much manipulation
2. MT Rejuvenator (I think this was the one like OCT) to scalp only!!
3. Wash once a week (Aryuvedic or shampoo bar)
4. DC 2-3x per week (min. 45 min, but 80% of the time overnight)
5. Protective styles when I can. But i need a vat of gel to lay this new, unruly hair down, which can also be drying... so i stopped this.
*Help a newbie out ladies. And thanks for all the wounderful info*
I think I'm 4a/b, 100% natural, I don't press


----------



## LaNecia

AtlantaJJ said:


> Vixx are you natural or relaxed? I'm sorry I can't remember. I know you recently cut your hair. I am intrested in that Premire Cream Rinse. I'm glad to hear your hair is going great. I am intrested in henna for my natural hair to help relax the curl pattern but I'm nervous about doing the hennas with the MT...



I am texturized (used S-Curl Regular) though I've switched to the Designer Touch Texturizing relaxer in mild formula. From my personal experience, with the henna and MT, if I don't CO Washing frequently, I get into trouble, other wise, my hair thrives with the two. Also, I use a water based oil moisturizer instead of an oil based, seems to work really well for my hair. Going to reply to your PM about the Premier Creme Rinse....


----------



## mscocoface

quest1 said:


> *HELP!!! - I have hard hair*. It feels like... ummm...horse hair, lol.
> 
> I'm new and have been participating/following this thread from the sideline since march 26th. I noticied immediate thickness and I'm happy with that, but my hair is unmanagable. I notice new hair and thickness to my existing strands as they grow in. I don't have a great amount of shedding, but _*MY TEXTURE IS AWFUL*_
> 
> Regimen:
> 1. Co-wash(daily d/t dryness)...But this is to much manipulation
> 2. MT Rejuvenator (I think this was the one like OCT) to scalp only!!
> 3. Wash once a week (Aryuvedic or shampoo bar)
> 4. DC 2-3x per week (min. 45 min, but 80% of the time overnight)
> 5. Protective styles when I can. But i need a vat of gel to lay this new, unruly hair down, which can also be drying... so i stopped this.
> *Help a newbie out ladies. And thanks for all the wounderful info*
> I think I'm 4a/b, 100% natural, I don't press


 
Your hair sounds like mine even without the Ovation challenge. I always use some type of leave in on my hair either a cheapie conditioner or mix up a concoction of condition, aloe vera gel, activator while the hair is wet and then apply JBCO (Jamiacan Black Castor Oil) on about 1-2 inches of the ends.

I am doing nothing but protective styling this year and if I don't do this my hair gets hard.

Many ladies have something they place on their hair after it has been washed. I always do. I think I have a receipe or two in my fotki for my daily spritz. You can PM if you can't find it.

You need moisture, moisture, moisture!


----------



## ayoung

Welcome!
If i read right---i don't c where u are moisturizing ur hair. Maybe try some slightly diluted s-curl spray and/or a butter like whipped shea. even conditioner water and glycerin in a spray bottle works well to mist ur hair for moisture.

When i was natural---those too worked well. And since co-washing is too much manipulation (was for me too)---try to find a style that u can wear for at least 1 week at a time.

You could apply your MT to a dry scalp or get a spray bottle and spray ur scalp and then apply (this is what i am doing)---this way ur not having to wet ur hair daily and deal with it.


			
				
 
Regimen:
1. Co-wash(daily d/t dryness)...But this is to much manipulation
2. MT Rejuvenator (I think this was the one like OCT) to scalp only!!
3. Wash once a week (Aryuvedic or shampoo bar)
4. DC 2-3x per week (min. 45 min said:
			
		

> Help a newbie out ladies. And thanks for all the wounderful info[/B]
> I think I'm 4a/b, 100% natural, I don't press


----------



## AllAboutTheHair

anyone dilute their OCT with water in a spray bottle and maybe add a little (or a lot) of leave in conditioner?  Yall got me wanting to experiment


----------



## quest1

mscocoface said:


> Your hair sounds like mine even without the Ovation challenge. I always use some type of leave in on my hair either a cheapie conditioner or mix up a concoction of condition, aloe vera gel, activator while the hair is wet and then apply JBCO (Jamiacan Black Castor Oil) on about 1-2 inches of the ends.
> 
> I am doing nothing but protective styling this year and if I don't do this my hair gets hard.
> 
> Many ladies have something they place on their hair after it has been washed. I always do. I think I have a receipe or two in my fotki for my daily spritz. You can PM if you can't find it.
> 
> You need moisture, moisture, moisture!


 


ayoung1981 said:


> Welcome!
> If i read right---i don't c where u are moisturizing ur hair. Maybe try some slightly diluted s-curl spray and/or a butter like whipped shea. even conditioner water and glycerin in a spray bottle works well to mist ur hair for moisture.
> 
> When i was natural---those too worked well. And since co-washing is too much manipulation (was for me too)---try to find a style that u can wear for at least 1 week at a time.
> 
> You could apply your MT to a dry scalp or get a spray bottle and spray ur scalp and then apply (this is what i am doing)---this way ur not having to wet ur hair daily and deal with it.


 

Thank you both so much. I currently am doing all of these things. I have s-curl, and any other butter,oil,NaPCA,JBCO,SAA,Honeyquat,etc on the market. I have tried many recipes found, carmel treat, etc. *Nothing is keeping it moist/soft. And I don't think I like the texture change*

Thinking about stopping for a few months and deal with slow growth vs unmanagable texture

Thank to All


----------



## Key

AtlantaJJ said:


> Gosh, I only know to get it on Sickbay.com but I think one of our ladies makes her own garlic oil, she posted about it several pages back. You could make a garlic oil pre-poo and use that until you can get the Alter Ego in...I'll scroll up and see if I can find that post. I would put a couple of crushed cloves in a crock pot with some olive / grapeseed and or safflower oil and let it infuse for about 5 to 6 hours and then strain the garlic out and keep it in the fridge until I get ready to use it then I would put it on as a pre-poo. Shampoo it out so you don't smell like garlic bread at work....
> 
> I'm sorry you are having the shedding issues. Keep us posted okay?


Thank you AJ , looks like I have to get a seperate small crock pot just for hair stuff. As soon as the shedding slows down, I'll start using my ovt starter kit and let you know how it goes. Thanx again


----------



## belleama

JustKiya said:


> Peculiar in a good way, or a bad way?


 
I don't really know yet. erplexed But I think its good. LOL


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> *HOW OFTEN ARE YOU CLARIFYING JK?*



I used to clarify every 8 weeks, right before my henna. Now, I'm clarifying every two weeks - just a little baking soda in my con, but it's leaving my hair feeling so good - not stripped or dry at all (which it would have been beforehand) so I know I have enough buildup to make it worthwhile.... 



AllAboutTheHair said:


> anyone dilute their OCT with water in a spray bottle and maybe add a little (or a lot) of leave in conditioner?  Yall got me wanting to experiment



I add Mega-Tek to my morning spritzer - it's water, SAA, honeyquat, Tea tree oil, amla oil, Mega-Tek, and Elasta QP IFC. I think when I make up the next one, I'm going to use the Premier Cream Rinse as my 'conditioner' in there. 



quest1 said:


> *HELP!!! - I have hard hair*. It feels like... ummm...horse hair, lol.
> 
> I'm new and have been participating/following this thread from the sideline since march 26th. I noticied immediate thickness and I'm happy with that, but my hair is unmanagable. I notice new hair and thickness to my existing strands as they grow in. I don't have a great amount of shedding, but _*MY TEXTURE IS AWFUL*_
> 
> Regimen:
> 1. Co-wash(daily d/t dryness)...But this is to much manipulation
> 2. MT Rejuvenator (I think this was the one like OCT) to scalp only!!
> 3. Wash once a week (Aryuvedic or shampoo bar)
> 4. DC 2-3x per week (min. 45 min, but 80% of the time overnight)
> 5. Protective styles when I can. But i need a vat of gel to lay this new, unruly hair down, which can also be drying... so i stopped this.
> *Help a newbie out ladies. And thanks for all the wounderful info*
> I think I'm 4a/b, 100% natural, I don't press





quest1 said:


> Thank you both so much. I currently am doing all of these things. I have s-curl, and any other butter,oil,NaPCA,JBCO,SAA,Honeyquat,etc on the market. I have tried many recipes found, carmel treat, etc. *Nothing is keeping it moist/soft. And I don't think I like the texture change*
> 
> Thinking about stopping for a few months and deal with slow growth vs unmanagable texture
> 
> Thank to All



One thing I don't see you doing is CLARIFYING your hair. 
Then conditioner that you use for co-washing - does in have cones in it? 
I'd suggest, on your next co-wash, to drop a teaspoon of baking soda into your conditioner (just the amount that you are going to use) and see how that works on your hair - I'm suspecting the 'stiff/wiry' feeling you are getting is from buildup....  Let us know how it works!


----------



## LondonDiva

I'm relaxing tomorrow after just under 2 months of using MT.  The whole of my head is a straight up bush. I'm looking forward to seeing the results.  I hope they are noticeable.  

BTW What is honeyquat?


----------



## JustKiya

Honeyquat is a humectant like glycerin, but better.


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> Honeyquat is a humectant like glycerin, but better.


 

UH OH  Another product to buy

Thanks JK

Are peeps using this in the MT/OCT?


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva said:


> UH OH  Another product to buy
> 
> Thanks JK
> 
> Are peeps using this in the MT/OCT?



 I use it in my mix - MT, castor oil, vitamin E oil, SAA & honeyquat.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> I used to clarify every 8 weeks, right before my henna. Now, *I'm clarifying every two weeks - just a little baking soda in my con, but it's leaving my hair feeling so good - not stripped or dry at all (which it would have been beforehand) so I know I have enough buildup to make it worthwhile....*
> Good point, I'll remember to do this every other weekend...
> 
> 
> I add Mega-Tek to my morning spritzer - it's water, SAA, honeyquat, Tea tree oil, amla oil, Mega-Tek, and Elasta QP IFC. I think when I make up the next one, I'm going to use the Premier Cream Rinse as my 'conditioner' in there.
> 
> Perhaps I can so something simular with my AM, it's just sitting in there in the cabinet.
> 
> 
> One thing I don't see you doing is CLARIFYING your hair.
> Then conditioner that you use for co-washing - does in have cones in it?
> I'd suggest, on your next co-wash, to drop a teaspoon of baking soda into your conditioner (just the amount that you are going to use) and see how that works on your hair - I'm suspecting the 'stiff/wiry' feeling you are getting is from buildup....  Let us know how it works!


 
This is good advice in general, I kinda forget about clarifying if it wernt for ya'll reminding me. I forgot that the MT has cones in it! (Doesn't it...I'm getting all confused ) Get me straight Kiya please


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LondonDiva said:


> UH OH  Another product to buy
> 
> Thanks JK
> 
> Are peeps using this in the MT/OCT?


I got my honeyqua b-cause Ms. Kiya recommended it, she said she puts it in everything.  I got a big ole bottle in the mail day before yesterday


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is good advice in general, I kinda forget about clarifying if it wernt for ya'll reminding me. I forgot that the MT has cones in it! (Doesn't it...I'm getting all confused ) Get me straight Kiya please



*lol* The advertisements say it doesn't, the ingredients say it does - it's Dimethicone Copolypol which is the ONLY water-soluble cone there is - but for me, it's enough of a cone that I've got buildup from it - if I was using other cone containing products, I most likely wouldn't even notice this little bit - but it's noticable on my 'nekkid' hair....


----------



## WomanlyCharm

LondonDiva said:


> UH OH  Another product to buy
> 
> Thanks JK
> 
> Are peeps using this in the MT/OCT?


 
I put Honeyquat into my creme rinse, because I think by itself that conditioner isn't moisturing enough for me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

WomanlyCharm said:


> I put Honeyquat into my creme rinse, because I think by itself that conditioner isn't moisturing enough for me.


Do you use HQ in any cream rinse? I have a couple different kinds.. I can't wait to use it. How much do you all use per application? 1 teaspoon??


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> Do you use HQ in any cream rinse? I have a couple different kinds.. I can't wait to use it. How much do you all use per application? 1 teaspoon??



I usually use one red capful per 2 oz.  I came up with that, and I'm happy with it. 

And I put it in EVERYTHING.


----------



## MisTatim

FINALLY! All my mega-tek products arrived.

I bought the Premier Shampoo, Rebuilder, and Creme rinse. Wish me luck! I will start today.


----------



## january noir

MisTatim said:


> FINALLY! All my mega-tek products arrived.
> 
> I bought the Premier Shampoo, Rebuilder, and Creme rinse. Wish me luck! I will start today.


 
Good luck!  Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize to prevent breakage.


----------



## yodie

JustKiya,

Just finished trying the baking soda clarifying method.  My hair felt clean.  I'm now deep conditioning.  Thank you.

My hair was almost stick hard.  Wayyy, too much build up. 

My new routine will be to deep condition and clarify twice a week.  

Another question... what is honeyquat? where can I pick it up? What is it good for? (Sounds like it's good for everything).

OVT/MT has made my hair verryyyy thick!! Seems like every little strand has popped up on my head, increasing the volume overall.  
Now, I just need some length.


----------



## JustKiya

yodie said:


> JustKiya,
> 
> Just finished trying the baking soda clarifying method.  My hair felt clean.  I'm now deep conditioning.  Thank you.
> 
> My hair was almost stick hard.  Wayyy, too much build up.
> 
> My new routine will be to deep condition and clarify twice a week.
> 
> Another question... what is honeyquat? where can I pick it up? What is it good for? (Sounds like it's good for everything).
> 
> OVT/MT has made my hair verryyyy thick!! Seems like every little strand has popped up on my head, increasing the volume overall.
> Now, I just need some length.



  I'm so glad it worked for you! Amazing the difference buildup will make, isnt it? Clarifying twice a week MIGHT be too much - I'd suggest waiting until your hair get crunchy again, clarifying, and then noting how long it took. If it took 3 days, then yeah, doing it twice a week would work. If it takes ten days though, you only NEED to do it once a week, if that makes sense? 

Honeyquat I got from lotioncrafters.com - it's one of those raw ingredients, so I doubt you'll find it offline, anywhere.


----------



## yodie

JustKiya said:


> I'm so glad it worked for you! Amazing the difference buildup will make, isnt it? Clarifying twice a week MIGHT be too much - I'd suggest waiting until your hair get crunchy again, clarifying, and then noting how long it took. If it took 3 days, then yeah, doing it twice a week would work. If it takes ten days though, you only NEED to do it once a week, if that makes sense?
> 
> Honeyquat I got from lotioncrafters.com - it's one of those raw ingredients, so I doubt you'll find it offline, anywhere.


 
I'll most likely clarify once every two weeks.  That should work and I can deal with a little build up in between. I'm wearing half wigs, so i can kind of hide it.  

Is honeyquat a moisturizer?


----------



## JustKiya

yodie said:


> I'll most likely clarify once every two weeks.  That should work and I can deal with a little build up in between. I'm wearing half wigs, so i can kind of hide it.
> 
> Is honeyquat a moisturizer?



It's a humectant, like glycerin - bt much 'stronger' in that it'll pull more moisture into your hair than glycerin can.


----------



## yodie

JustKiya said:


> It's a humectant, like glycerin - bt much 'stronger' in that it'll pull more moisture into your hair than glycerin can.


 
Thanks. looks like I'll be ordering it!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> JustKiya,
> 
> Just finished trying the baking soda clarifying method. My hair felt clean. I'm now deep conditioning. Thank you.
> 
> My hair was almost stick hard. Wayyy, too much build up.
> 
> My new routine will be to deep condition and clarify twice a week.
> 
> Another question... what is honeyquat? where can I pick it up? What is it good for? (Sounds like it's good for everything).
> 
> OVT/MT has made my hair verryyyy thick!! Seems like every little strand has popped up on my head, increasing the volume overall.
> Now, I just need some length.


I have the exact same thing going on, I have gained some length but the thing that I have really gained is thickness... I have a sholl'nough Fro now...My hair is so thick!! I can't believe it!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> Thanks. looks like I'll be ordering it!


Check the LHCF discounts thread, there is a discount code that will get you .00005% off your order price


----------



## missdemi

Hi I'm a Newbie! And I tried to order the cell therapy, but it won't let me! It keeps saying something about my delivery state... so does anyone have the # to call in the order


----------



## WomanlyCharm

missdemi said:


> Hi I'm a Newbie! And I tried to order the cell therapy, but it won't let me! It keeps saying something about my delivery state... so does anyone have the # to call in the order


 
It's on their website.


----------



## missdemi

WomanlyCharm said:


> It's on their website.



Thanks I finally ordered!


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have the exact same thing going on, I have gained some length but the thing that I have really gained is thickness... I have a sholl'nough Fro now...My hair is so thick!! I can't believe it!


 
It's like our hair is growing outwards instead of lengthwise. I know that's only right now.  



AtlantaJJ said:


> Check the LHCF discounts thread, there is a discount code that will get you .00005% off your order price


Thanks.


----------



## quest1

JustKiya

Thanks for the reply. 
I do clarify with baking soda about twice a month. I use little to no cones. 

Last night I revisited the baggie method which never worked for me. Then I remembered somone siad don't have your hair too wet.

This morning I had soft NG and ends for the first time since starting MT.

I think I'm going to start wearing wigs again (did't want to do this for summer)

Hopefully I can keep my hair moist with some modified baggie method under the wig.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

missdemi said:


> Thanks I finally ordered!


 
Yea!!!   Welcome to the challange!  Trust me, you will love this stuff...I swear this has been a godsend for my hair!


----------



## Finewine

I'm on page 88, and my question hasn't been asked yet, so excuse me if it was asked in the next 140 pages. I was wondering how long people have waited to get a relaxer after applying OCt (and not washing it out)?


----------



## LondonDiva

finewine83 said:


> I'm on page 88, and my question hasn't been asked yet, so excuse me if it was asked in the next 140 pages. I was wondering how long people have waited to get a relaxer after applying OCt (and not washing it out)?



I maybe able to help you with this as I'm relaxing (texlaxing) tomorrow with Affirm Lye. I used MT yesterday and won't use it tonight straight on the scalp, so for me a 48 hour gap.  I have no fears about doing this. But I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Jetblackhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have the exact same thing going on, I have gained some length but the thing that I have really gained is thickness... I have a sholl'nough Fro now...My hair is so thick!! I can't believe it!


 
AtlantaJJ & Yodi are you guys gaining thickness at the roots of your hair only? I was just wondering since most only put OCT/MT on the scalp.  I'm still trying to tweak my regimen.   I got a lot of shedding after putting OCT on the length of my hair for 30 minutes.


----------



## Finewine

LondonDiva said:


> I maybe able to help you with this as I'm relaxing (texlaxing) tomorrow with Affirm Lye. I used MT yesterday and won't use it tonight straight on the scalp, so for me a 48 hour gap. I have no fears about doing this. But I'll let you know how it goes.


 
Thanks LD! I was hoping to relax tonight, but I used OCT yesterday morning...so, I'm thinking 48 hrs will be better. Did you use water or anythign else that could've possibly diluted it with your MT yesterday?

thanks, for your other tip too! I just read your tip on changing the setting to show 40 posts per page, so now I should be able to finish the whole thread today.


----------



## onejamifan

finewine83 said:


> I'm on page 88, and my question hasn't been asked yet, so excuse me if it was asked in the next 140 pages. I was wondering how long people have waited to get a relaxer after applying OCt (and not washing it out)?


 

I had a relaxer on Saturday and I applied my MT mix on Wednesday for the last time before the relaxer. I get some serious ichies from the MT, so in order to avoid scratching my scalp too much, I gave myself time between my last MT application and relaxer. I don't know what relaxing product my stylist used (or should I say my ex-stylist), but my scalp was alright and there was no crazy shedding or breakage.

HTH


----------



## Finewine

onejamifan said:


> I had a relaxer on Saturday and I applied my MT mix on Wednesday for the last time before the relaxer. I get some serious ichies from the MT, so in order to avoid scratching my scalp too much, I gave myself time between my last MT application and relaxer. I don't know what relaxing product my stylist used (or should I say my ex-stylist), but my scalp was alright and there was no crazy shedding or breakage.
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks OJF! The itching is killing me so I wanted to hurry up the relaxer. I'm hoping that the 48 hrs will be enough. 

OT: your hair is beautiful...i'm going to stalk your fotki.


----------



## AngieB

Ladies..ladies...ladies...I have been on this stuff for almost four weeks..I LOVE IT!! Just finished doing my routine and my hair feels absolutely GREAT!! It has really and truly never been so soft.
I switched up the routine a little today..I did a ORS deep conditioner first on dry hair for about an hour then did the Ovation routine as usual...I love this stuff!!! I may have lost about 10 hairs.


----------



## yodie

Yes, it seems like all the thickness is at the root. I don't use it on the length of my hair.


Jetblackhair said:


> AtlantaJJ & Yodi are you guys gaining thickness at the roots of your hair only? I was just wondering since most only put OCT/MT on the scalp.  I'm still trying to tweak my regimen.   I got a lot of shedding after putting OCT on the length of my hair for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have the exact same thing going on, I have gained some length but the thing that I have really gained is thickness... I have a sholl'nough Fro now...My hair is so thick!! I can't believe it!


 
ITA with this post. I seem to  be getting a lot of thickness fairly quickly. I just texlaxed last week and my hair's thickness is wild. I will have to keep an eye on this and see what happens over the next 2-3 weeks. I need to at least give it some time before I can give a correct observation of my hair progress with the MT.


----------



## Jetblackhair

yodie said:


> Yes, it seems like all the thickness is at the root. I don't use it on the length of my hair.


 
Thanks Yodi, same here.  I must say though my hair is really soft including the roots.  I'm so enjoying the feel of my hair.


----------



## MrsQueeny

My braids aren't even 2 weeks old and they are looking like they are a month old already.  I am going to have to take them out. I have little hairs sprouting everywhere!!! Q


----------



## yodie

Jetblackhair said:


> Thanks Yodi, same here. I must say though my hair is really soft including the roots. I'm so enjoying the feel of my hair.


 
are you using the entire ovation system?


----------



## january noir

The condition of my hair has improved so much! 
It's fuller and much healthier looking than it has looked in a looonnnnnggggggg time.

I washed with my WEN (I really like this product), rollerset and sat under the dryer. When I removed the rollers and did my comb out, my hair was full and lush looking (well for me anyway )!

I started on or around 3/14 using the Ovation Maximizing System. 
so it has been about *2 *months. 

God is good.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jetblackhair said:


> AtlantaJJ & Yodi are you guys gaining thickness at the roots of your hair only? I was just wondering since most only put OCT/MT on the scalp. I'm still trying to tweak my regimen. I got a lot of shedding after putting OCT on the length of my hair for 30 minutes.


I'm putting it on my scalp. It gets on the first inch or so when I massage it in to my scalp, but I don't put it on my length or my ends at all.  I definately have a lot of new hairs sprouting in and giving my hair a nice new thickness / density.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

january noir said:


> The condition of my hair has improved so much!
> It's fuller and much healthier looking than it has looked in a looonnnnnggggggg time.
> 
> I washed with my WEN (I really like this product), rollerset and sat under the dryer. When I removed the rollers and did my comb out, my hair was full and lush looking (well for me anyway )!
> 
> I started on or around 3/14 using the Ovation Maximizing System.
> so it has been about *2 *months.
> 
> God is good.


That is so wonderful JN, I am so glad and touched by your progress, you deserve lushious, healthy growing hair girl!!


----------



## january noir

AtlantaJJ said:


> That is so wonderful JN, I am so glad and touched by your progress, you deserve lushious, healthy growing hair girl!!


 
Thanks AJJ! 

At this rate, I can't wait to see what my hair will look like in a year!!! 
2 months is 60 days.  I think they say you should use it for at least 190 days...


----------



## missdemi

WomanlyCharm said:


> Yea!!!   Welcome to the challange!  Trust me, you will love this stuff...I swear this has been a godsend for my hair!



LOL SO I ordered OCT today and after I started browsing through everyones post and I see that people with my hair type got more growth from the MT and Im like Uh Oh! So then tonight I got home and had an email from them saying that there was a problem with my order. So yea I think Im gonna cancel my order and go with MT.


----------



## LadyJ76

Ladies, what do you think about adding Honeyquat to the OCT.  I've already applied some oils (castor, olive) to ease the application and counteract dryness.  Do you think adding the honeyquat would alter the effectiveness of the OCT?


----------



## WomanlyCharm

missdemi said:


> LOL SO I ordered OCT today and after I started browsing through everyones post and I see that people with my hair type got more growth from the MT and Im like Uh Oh! So then tonight I got home and had an email from them saying that there was a problem with my order. So yea I think Im gonna cancel my order and go with MT.


 
See, I'm greedy...I use both.


----------



## Jetblackhair

yodie said:


> are you using the entire ovation system?


 
I go back and forth.  My last wash I used baking soda/water and then OCT.  The time before that I used the entire system but I left the OCT on too long and started shedding.

I really think the softness comes from the OCT/MT because I haven't been using the entire system for long and my hair (roots) was feeling soft just from using those two products.


----------



## Jetblackhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm putting it on my scalp. It gets on the first inch or so when I massage it in to my scalp, but I don't put it on my length or my ends at all. I definately have a lot of new hairs sprouting in and giving my hair a nice new thickness / density.


 
Yes I have a lot of sprouts which is kinda crazy.  It's like, wow, was I missing hair in those follicles or this is where the shed hair fell out.


----------



## iasade

Queeny20 said:


> My braids aren't even 2 weeks old and they are looking like they are a month old already. I am going to have to take them out. I have little hairs sprouting everywhere!!! Q


 

Yep Queeny20, I am going through the EXACT thing using OCT!  my hair was put in braids 1.5 weeks ago on a friday, and I had to have some replaced yesterday and had several added to spots that were too short to braid when I first had it braided, but now the areas are thicker, with more hair and strong enough to hold the braid!! I am so excited. I may be crazy, but I swear that my hair has grown between 1/4- 1/2 inch all around within the last 1.5 weeks since I had the braids put in!  When my daughter came over to do my braids she was in SHOCK!  Grow on girl!!


----------



## belleama

Jetblackhair said:


> Yes I have a lot of sprouts which is kinda crazy. It's like, wow, was I missing hair in those follicles or this is where the shed hair fell out.


 
I've been noticing this too. Normally my scalp is very visible and very shiney whereever there is a part. Now the scalp looks dark or cloudy on the parts. I never really noticed how shiney it was until it wasn't anymore. There is new NG everywhere.


----------



## Mleah

Besides not seeing little pieces of hair on my bathroom floor ( I am so amazed at this), I noticed that my nails are really, really strong. While trying to open a container of Crystal Light, my finger slipped and my nail sliced through the hard plastic edge of the lid. There was no damage to the nail at all....not even a dent.


----------



## Luvableboo

Jetblackhair said:


> Yes I have a lot of sprouts which is kinda crazy.  It's like, wow, was I missing hair in those follicles or this is where the shed hair fell out.



I thought I was the only one loosing my mind. My hairline is jacked up all to hell... the Ampro gel is not working.. IC Thick and Shine is GREAT!!!!!
Started MT 23 days ago at under 1 1/4 inches ng (jan to end april) now Iam at just over 2 inches.  

I am so excited....

PS: sorry for the long post...


----------



## Jetblackhair

belleama said:


> I've been noticing this too. Normally my scalp is very visible and very shiney whereever there is a part. Now the scalp looks dark or cloudy on the parts. I never really noticed how shiney it was until it wasn't anymore. There is new NG everywhere.



So your hair is filling in too in those empty spaces. 




Luvableboo said:


> I thought I was the only one loosing my mind. My  hairline is jacked up all to hell... the Ampro gel is not working.. IC Thick and Shine is GREAT!!!!!
> Started MT 23 days ago at under 1 1/4 inches ng (jan to end april) now Iam at just over 2 inches.
> 
> I am so excited....
> 
> PS: sorry for the long post...





Awesome.  At first I couldn't understand why I had so many fuzzies.  Now I see them as sprouts.


----------



## Shaley

For those that are using the honeyquat, how much are you using? Specifically. Ex: cups, teaspoons, drops,etc...
(If this is OT please PM or maybe I should start another thread??)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Okay, look y'all are getting to me...tell me, please what is the ultimate moisture combo for mt that will keep my hair from getting too dry?  I must have a ton of protein in my hair, bcs i've mixed it with alot of diff oils, and it still makes me shed....Make it plain, sistas, send me a pm, somethin' bcs i need to be on this band wagon, again...i had to let MT go, because of all the shedding...i don't want shedding, i do want long, lush, jungle thick hair....to my butt, may i add....Come on, help a sista out....Give me RECIPES!!!!*

*I'm waiting...look:look:look:*
*God Bless All Who Respond, in advance, with super lush, long and thick hair....(maybe that will help , prayers always do...)*


*Did I mention, I ALWAYS WIN???*  (my new signature)


----------



## january noir

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Okay, look y'all are getting to me...tell me, please what is the ultimate moisture combo for mt that will keep my hair from getting too dry? I must have a ton of protein in my hair, bcs i've mixed it with alot of diff oils, and it still makes me shed....Make it plain, sistas, send me a pm, somethin' bcs i need to be on this band wagon, again...i had to let MT go, because of all the shedding...i don't want shedding, i do want long, lush, jungle thick hair....to my butt, may i add....Come on, help a sista out....Give me RECIPES!!!!*
> 
> *I'm waiting...look:look:look:*
> *God Bless All Who Respond, in advance, with super lush, long and thick hair....(maybe that will help , prayers always do...)*
> 
> 
> *Did I mention, I ALWAYS WIN???* (my new signature)


 
Are you leaving the MT in as a leave-in?  Personally, I wouldn't.  Try letting it sit on your scalp for no more than 10 minutes and then rinse it out?


What is your regimen and  are you natural or re/tex-laxed?


----------



## quest1

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Okay, look y'all are getting to me...tell me, please what is the ultimate moisture combo for mt that will keep my hair from getting too dry? I must have a ton of protein in my hair, bcs i've mixed it with alot of diff oils, and it still makes me shed....Make it plain, sistas, send me a pm, somethin' bcs i need to be on this band wagon, again...i had to let MT go, because of all the shedding...i don't want shedding, i do want long, lush, jungle thick hair....to my butt, may i add....Come on, help a sista out....Give me RECIPES!!!!*
> 
> *I'm waiting...look:look:look:*
> *God Bless All Who Respond, in advance, with super lush, long and thick hair....(maybe that will help , prayers always do...)*
> 
> 
> *Did I mention, I ALWAYS WIN???* (my new signature)


 I'm going through the SAME THING. I'm going back to overnight baggie method, and i'm buying a steamer next week. I hope between the two I won't have to give up MT d/t dryness.


----------



## BrownBetty

Update:

So I went and got a touchup yesterday at 7 weeks post.  Let me mention that my hair had about 11 - 12 weeks worth of ng, that is how long I usually stretch.  I cut 2 inches off in the beginning of the month and it seems like I've grown at least an inch since then.  This is a guesstimate.  I usually use my boobs as markers of growth.  I don't really measure.  Aside from the growth my hair is bouncy and thick and silky.  I love OCT!  I will be buying another bottle when this one is done.  I don't have any pics cause I am lazy but when we end the challenge I will take some.


----------



## Tootuff

Jetblackhair said:


> So your hair is filling in too in those empty spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. At first I couldn't understand why I had so many fuzzies. Now I see them as sprouts.


 
I'm so glad to know this.  I have all these little short hairs and I thought maybe it was breakage.  Now I know it's new hair


----------



## sareca

quest1 said:


> I'm going through the SAME THING. I'm going back to overnight baggie method, and i'm buying a steamer next week. I hope between the two I won't have to give up MT d/t dryness.



Are ya'll putting it on your hair?  _*Sorry I didn't read the whole thread. It's huge.  *_ Anyway, since my hair is getting thicker I don't worry about shedding. You're supposed to lose 100 strands/day _*or so they say*._ I was never losing that many before but I take it as a good sign that I am now. Anyway back to the original question... are you using it on your hair or just the scalp?


----------



## quest1

sareca said:


> Are ya'll putting it on your hair? _*Sorry I didn't read the whole thread. It's huge.  *_ Anyway, since my hair is getting thicker I don't worry about shedding. You're supposed to lose 100 strands/day _*or so they say*._ I was never losing that many before but I take it as a good sign that I am now. Anyway back to the original question... are you using it on your hair or just the scalp?


 
Just on my scalp. 

It seems that ladies with perms or texlax are not having the "drying" issue. I could be wrong 

I do however leave it in overnight and was putting it on daily, but i also co-wash often. and clarify with baking soda mix/rinse twice a month.

 My mix has, distilled H2O,honeyquat, JBCO,SAA, avacodo oil,emu and rosemary EO

I'm not giving up yet. I think I can overcome the dryness


----------



## nycutiepie

quest1 said:


> Just on my scalp.
> 
> *It seems that ladies with perms or texlax are not having the "drying" issue*. I could be wrong


 
Quest1 - I think you are on to something here.  I am relaxed and I have been reading this thread and seeing all the issues with dryness but I do not have any.  I use OCT on my scalp only every other day, and on my length for 3-5 mins on wash day only.  I've been using it for over 1 month.  I even use a protein DC and I have NO dryness.  I moisturize and seal as usual but no extra dryness.


----------



## Christina Dior

Is there anyone thats been using it for a while and its not working out for them ??


----------



## MissRissa

I think towards the middle of the thread there were some ladies using an ayurvedic oil to combat shedding in combination with the oct or mt.  I was wondering if that was working.  I have fine hair so I'm really not trying to lose hair and I have noticed quite a bit of shedding.  I'm REALLY not trying to do the whole garlic oil thing.  any ladies using bhringaraj (i think) and it helping with shedding?


----------



## ayoung

Just the scalp for me---except for wash day---i follow the directions and leave on my hair for 5-10 min or so.

*Sareca----do u use on wet or dry scalp???*



sareca said:


> are you using it on your hair or just the scalp?


----------



## Aggie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Okay, look y'all are getting to me...tell me, please what is the ultimate moisture combo for mt that will keep my hair from getting too dry? I must have a ton of protein in my hair, bcs i've mixed it with alot of diff oils, and it still makes me shed....Make it plain, sistas, send me a pm, somethin' bcs i need to be on this band wagon, again...i had to let MT go, because of all the shedding...i don't want shedding, i do want long, lush, jungle thick hair....to my butt, may i add....Come on, help a sista out....Give me RECIPES!!!!*
> 
> *I'm waiting...look:look:look:*
> *God Bless All Who Respond, in advance, with super lush, long and thick hair....(maybe that will help , prayers always do...)*
> 
> 
> *Did I mention, I ALWAYS WIN???* (my new signature)


 
Hi BBS, check out the link and post #1925 for my garlic recipe used for shedding - http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4444323&highlight=7-9+cloves+garlic#post4444323


----------



## isisalisa

:update::update:  Day 22  I guess i spoke to soon last time. I had a really bad migraine and was in bed for 2 days didn't do anything with my hair I just wore my satin cap. guess what i found the new growth    I  had set my hair on flexirods and i didn't feel anything but softness. well my hair got dry and screamed WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE. this NG is unbelievable.  I think I am getting sideburns too. I looked like my dad in the 70's. this stuff really seems to be working. Can't wait to day 30 to take pics.

p.s nails are growing too. had to remove artificial tips because of work. did not think my nails would ever grow back.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Tootuff said:


> I'm so glad to know this. I have all these little short hairs and I thought maybe it was breakage. Now I know it's new hair


I have a bunch of new sprouts too, it's so cool. I'll of a sudden I'm wooly-woo-woo...it's going to be a month for me I think this coming weekend.  I am natural and I am not using the MT on the length of my hair only my scalp and I am moisturizing the living tar out of my head with an aloe / glycerine, jojoba oil / blend.  My MT is also a blend.  I co-wash every other day and I'm wearing protective styling.  I'm not sure which one of those things is saving me from both shedding and dryness but somethings working. (maybe the combination of them all)


----------



## isisalisa

evsbaby said:


> I started getting really bad shedding several weeks after starting OCT- nearly a palm full of hair two washes in a row. I used Queene Helene garlic shampoo and alter ego garlic conditioner and it stoppped the shedding dead in its tracks starting from only one use.
> 
> I initially used the mega-tek as a deep conditioner once a week but it was causing me to shed small broken off hairs so now I dont put it in the length of my hair anymore (also, my hair is mostly natural now as I cut of most of the relaxed bits so I don't need so much protein anymore). When my OCT finishes I will just use the mega-tek on my scalp. When I was getting the small broken hairs I used neutrogena triple moisture mask to combat this and it stopped me from getting the broken hairs. It is really nice to see that a lot of the advise I have received from this board (eg garlic stopping shedding, protein/moisture balance etc) really works. For the first time in my life I feel in control of my own hair- YIPEE:trampolin


congrats to you I know ho you feel


----------



## AtlantaJJ

iasade said:


> Yep Queeny20, I am going through the EXACT thing using OCT! my hair was put in braids 1.5 weeks ago on a friday, and I had to have some replaced yesterday and had several added to spots that were too short to braid when I first had it braided, but now the areas are thicker, with more hair and strong enough to hold the braid!! I am so excited. I may be crazy, but I swear that my hair has grown between 1/4- 1/2 inch all around within the last 1.5 weeks since I had the braids put in! When my daughter came over to do my braids she was in SHOCK! Grow on girl!!


 


belleama said:


> I've been noticing this too. Normally my scalp is very visible and very shiney whereever there is a part. Now the scalp looks dark or cloudy on the parts. I never really noticed how shiney it was until it wasn't anymore. There is new NG everywhere.


 


Mleah said:


> Besides not seeing little pieces of hair on my bathroom floor ( I am so amazed at this), I noticed that my nails are really, really strong. While trying to open a container of Crystal Light, my finger slipped and my nail sliced through the hard plastic edge of the lid. There was no damage to the nail at all....not even a dent.


 


Luvableboo said:


> I thought I was the only one loosing my mind. My hairline is jacked up all to hell... the Ampro gel is not working.. IC Thick and Shine is GREAT!!!!!
> Started MT 23 days ago at under 1 1/4 inches ng (jan to end april) now Iam at just over 2 inches.
> 
> I am so excited....
> 
> PS: sorry for the long post...


 


Jetblackhair said:


> So your hair is filling in too in those empty spaces.
> 
> Awesome. At first I couldn't understand why I had so many fuzzies. Now I see them as sprouts.


Yay for us with our sprouts all over the place, a year from now that's going to be hair that is bra strap bound!!


----------



## SelfStyled

MissRissa said:


> I think towards the middle of the thread there were some ladies using an ayurvedic oil to combad shedding in combination with the oct or mt. I was wondering if that was working. I have fine hair so I'm really not trying to lose hair and I have noticed quite a bit of shedding. I'm REALLY not trying to do the whole garlic oil thing. any ladies using bringeraj (i think) and it helping with shedding?


 

I have only been using for 1 week, so I have no NG yet, however so far so good with the shedding.  I too have fine hair and use the OCT every other day on my dry scalp, I mixed some of my OCT in a small tub w/ emu oil and mahabringraj oil.......I have *way less* shedding than normal.  Maybe, just maybe I have found a way to decrease my shedding.


----------



## JustKiya

Chardai said:


> For those that are using the honeyquat, how much are you using? Specifically. Ex: cups, teaspoons, drops,etc...
> (If this is OT please PM or maybe I should start another thread??)



I generally use one red capful per 2 oz - which is 1/2 tsp. if I remember right.  Yes, I measured how much the capful held.  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Okay, look y'all are getting to me...tell me, please what is the ultimate moisture combo for mt that will keep my hair from getting too dry?  I must have a ton of protein in my hair, bcs i've mixed it with alot of diff oils, and it still makes me shed....Make it plain, sistas, send me a pm, somethin' bcs i need to be on this band wagon, again...i had to let MT go, because of all the shedding...i don't want shedding, i do want long, lush, jungle thick hair....to my butt, may i add....Come on, help a sista out....Give me RECIPES!!!!*
> 
> *I'm waiting...look:look:look:*
> *God Bless All Who Respond, in advance, with super lush, long and thick hair....(maybe that will help , prayers always do...)*
> 
> 
> *Did I mention, I ALWAYS WIN???*  (my new signature)



Shedding is OK! You see all the post about sprouts?  That's new happy healthy hair coming from the same follicles that were just shedding. In order to make an omelet, you gotta break a few eggs, in order to have faster hair growth, you've gotta shed a couple of hairs. Tis how it is. 

As for the drying - Hrm. How is your overall moisture routine? I know I HAD to step it up - I'm DC'ing twice a week now, to keep up with the protein in the MT - I added castor and vitamin E oil to my MT mix as well - maybe that is helping some, too. 



quest1 said:


> Just on my scalp.
> 
> It seems that ladies with perms or texlax are not having the "drying" issue. I could be wrong
> 
> I do however leave it in overnight and was putting it on daily, but i also co-wash often. and clarify with baking soda mix/rinse twice a month.
> 
> My mix has, distilled H2O,honeyquat, JBCO,SAA, avacodo oil,emu and rosemary EO
> 
> I'm not giving up yet. I think I can overcome the dryness



 How is your overall moisture routine, as well? When using this - esp. as a natural - you really have to increase your moisture - it's a must, I think.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

*Because I wanted to know if the itchies mean its working, I contacted Ovation. This is what the president said...*
Thank you for the link.  I can’t say what is causing the itching.  It may be an irritation from not rinsing or to an ingredient.  I recommend using less product, either less often or a routine similar to yours.
I saw someone mentioned her scalp being tender and that is definitely not normal.  Please let anyone know that is having that type of reaction to call me.

Please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions.
Regards,
Carlee


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> I generally use one red capful per 2 oz - which is 1/2 tsp. if I remember right.  Yes, I measured how much the capful held.
> 
> 
> 
> Shedding is OK! You see all the post about sprouts?  That's new happy healthy hair coming from the same follicles that were just shedding. In order to make an omelet, you gotta break a few eggs, in order to have faster hair growth, you've gotta shed a couple of hairs. Tis how it is.
> 
> As for the drying - Hrm. How is your overall moisture routine? I know I HAD to step it up - I'm DC'ing twice a week now, to keep up with the protein in the MT - I added castor and vitamin E oil to my MT mix as well - maybe that is helping some, too.
> 
> 
> 
> *How is your overall moisture routine, as well? When using this - esp. as a natural - you really have to increase your moisture - it's a must, I think.[/*quote]
> 
> ITA with you JK on inreasing the moisture level in the hair. If you are using anything with protein on your hair, this must be done, whether in the form of Baggying, deep conditioning and daily moisturizing, which by the way, I do all three and I am having great success with it and very little shedding. I am quite happy with my MT mix and usage which I posted several pages back.


----------



## sareca

ayoung1981 said:


> Just the scalp for me---except for wash day---i follow the directions and leave on my hair for 5-10 min or so.
> 
> *Sareca----do u use on wet or dry scalp???*



wet most of the time.


----------



## Ms.TahNai

Hi Ladies!  

I am soooooo excited first of all to join a forum, a community I should say of women who are also excited and serious about growing hair!!!  These challenges excite my socks off.  I feel like a little kid on Christmas day, not knowing where to begin.  I feel like I am so behind.  I just joined the forum today and there is so much to read!  I have goals for my hair, but simply visiting a hair dresser regularly is not enough!  I have got to do some things on my own.  After all, I have owned my head of hair for the past 31 years!  

I will upload some pictures just so you all can see what I'm starting with.  Can someone be my hair growth big sister?  My hair right now touches my shoulder blades in the back, but my goal is even length all around and mid back.  

Someone, reply!!!  

I went to the ovation website and there was some problems viewing the products.  My issue right now is dryness and split ends.  Someone tell me what to buy!


----------



## january noir

Ms.TahNai said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am soooooo excited first of all to join a forum, a community I should say of women who are also excited and serious about growing hair!!! These challenges excite my socks off. I feel like a little kid on Christmas day, not knowing where to begin.  I feel like I am so behind. I just joined the forum today and there is so much to read! I have goals for my hair, but simply visiting a hair dresser regularly is not enough! I have got to do some things on my own. After all, I have owned my head of hair for the past 31 years!
> 
> I will upload some pictures just so you all can see what I'm starting with. Can someone be my hair growth big sister? My hair right now touches my shoulder blades in the back, but my goal is even length all around and mid back.
> 
> Someone, reply!!!
> 
> I went to the ovation website and there was some problems viewing the products. My issue right now is dryness and split ends. Someone tell me what to buy!


 
Ooooh  WELCOME!  Your first post too!
:welcome3:


----------



## january noir

Are you relaxed or natural?  That could determine what product and how you use it.


----------



## Reinventing21

iasade said:


> Yep Queeny20, I am going through the EXACT thing using OCT! my hair was put in braids 1.5 weeks ago on a friday, and I had to have some replaced yesterday and had several added to spots that were too short to braid when I first had it braided, but now the areas are thicker, with more hair and strong enough to hold the braid!! I am so excited. *I may be crazy, but I swear that my hair has grown between 1/4- 1/2 inch all around within the last 1.5 weeks* since I had the braids put in! When my daughter came over to do my braids she was in SHOCK! Grow on girl!!


 

You took the words right out of my mouth!  I thought I was crazy and didn't want to post so soon into my Ovation use!  But really... This stuff is NO JOKE!  *The first time* I used the whole system (shamp, condish, CT) and my hair strands felt extremely smooth, strong & soft, very difficult to describe really. I also applied the CT to the length of my hair for 5 min. and rinsed. Then I applied the Ovation condish. followed by my Abba condish. 

*The second time* I washed my hair with the Ovation shamp. Then I applied Ovation Condish followed by the Abba condish mixed with honeyquat. I did NOT use CT on the length of my hair.  I was worried about too much protein.  My hair is the type to always need lots of moisture.

*The third time*  I washed only with Abba and used my Ovation condish mixed with a little Suave Tropical Coconut.  I left it on with a cap while I went swimming.  When I got back home, I rinsed it.  I finished the moisturizing part by adding honeyquat to my Pantene leave-in, and saa to my Chi Silk.  I thought the Ovation effect might be reduced, but nope! My hair was yummmmmmmy.....!

BTW I dab and massage a little of the CT only on my scalp everyday.

In a nutshell, the cuticles of my strands are so much smoother that the strands appear straighter.  Also, in the past I always wanted to straighten my hair to see the change in hair length.  My hair has been so much silkier (still having problems trying to find the right word) that I have not wanted to straighten it.  And most exciting of all, I can see a change in length while it is curly.  I mean really.  I can't wait till I can post pics this summer, but just like Sareca's curly ponytail suddenly got noticeably bigger so did mine. I am so happy.  

So basically this is a very positive review for Ovation, saa and honeyquat! I will update in June.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## iasade

Reyna21 said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth! I thought I was crazy and didn't want to post so soon into my Ovation use! But really... This stuff is NO JOKE! *The first time* I used the whole system (shamp, condish, CT) and my hair strands felt extremely smooth, strong & soft, very difficult to describe really. I also applied the CT to the length of my hair for 5 min. and rinsed. Then I applied the Ovation condish. followed by my Abba condish.
> 
> *The second time* I washed my hair with the Ovation shamp. Then I applied Ovation Condish followed by the Abba condish mixed with honeyquat. I did NOT use CT on the length of my hair. I was worried about too much protein. My hair is the type to always need lots of moisture.
> 
> *The third time* I washed only with Abba and used my Ovation condish mixed with a little Suave Tropical Coconut. I left it on with a cap while I went swimming. When I got back home, I rinsed it. I finished the moisturizing part by adding honeyquat to my Pantene leave-in, and saa to my Chi Silk. I thought the Ovation effect might be reduced, but nope! My hair was yummmmmmmy.....!
> 
> *BTW I dab and massage a little of the CT only on my scalp everyday.*
> 
> In a nutshell, the cuticles of my strands are so much smoother that the strands appear straighter. Also, in the past I always wanted to straighten my hair to see the change in hair length. My hair has been so much silkier (still having problems trying to find the right word) that I have not wanted to straighten it. And most exciting of all, I can see a change in length while it is curly. I mean really. I can't wait till I can post pics this summer, but just like Sareca's curly ponytail suddenly got noticeably bigger so did mine. I am so happy.
> 
> So basically this is a very positive review for Ovation, saa and honeyquat! I will update in June. Thanks ladies!


 

This is my routine to dab it every night with my moisturizing spray and sleep with it in my hair.  We are growing girl!!!


----------



## yodie

I had to step up my moisture routine quite a bit.

Did a serious dc last night and then I spritzed my hair with Scurl and applied Mango Butter.  (Used Pantene Pro-v Nourishing Nourrir in the white jar - LOVED IT!!)

My hair feels ALOT softer today.  Thanks JustKiya, tt8 and all the other women that reiterated increasing my moisture!

Think I neglected this.  Not anymore.  

Took my twists down again today (wearing a half wig) and again added mango butter to my hair. My hair is sooo happy.  

Guess I'm back on track with my OVT mixture.  

I am going to do this every night as a treat to myself. 
I'll consider it my "she time" and that's all... that's all.


----------



## Jetblackhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> Yay for us with our sprouts all over the place, a year from now that's going to be hair that is bra strap bound!!


 
Woohoo!  I'm so looking forward to this!!


----------



## belleama

isisalisa said:


> :update: okay this is day 18. I did my weekly ovation system wash. The thing that is confusing me right now is the fact that I am one week from my relaxer date and I feel NO new growth, the comb is still gliding through my hair my hair is very soft and easy to manage. Dilemma is that don't know if I should skip this relaxer and see what happens. My hair is not breaking due to the garlic. should I skip this relaxer. and wait till the one schedule just before my vacation in 12 weeks ?


 
Hey what did you end up doing? I'm facing the same dilemna right now. My next relaxer is due next week. Also DH will finally be back from Iraq for two weeks so I wanted him to see my hair looking really nice. But aside from several severly under processed patches here and there my NG is really straight, smooth, soft, easy to manage and still very peculier. I am so confused.  To make matters worseI have been using aloe vera gel as my moisturiser which has been making my hair SUPER nice, soft, shiney, manageable  (I never thought I'd live to see the day when good results were a bad thing ).

Anyway I'm stuck. Stuck. REALLY stuck!  I think I might get a blow out tomorrow to see what it looks like sans the relaxer maybe? Or just go a head and get the relaxer next week to correct all of the under processed mess then see how my NG behaves going forward?

Why is this so HARD?  

Side note: I have little to no breakage and minimal shedding. New spouts look to be about an inch and a half to two inches. 

ETA: Mother of Mary WTF!! Okay remember that minimal shedding I mentioned? Well I decided to go and do a preemptive alter ego treatment along with my regular protien DC. I also left a little OCT on my scalp as well. 15 mins under my soft bonnet. Off to the shower to wash it all out. Hair feels even weirder than normal. Put in my detangling instant conditioner. Start combing through. All is well and then its NOT!

Big long clump of hair made me catch my breath and almost pass out!! I guess that might've been a panic attack or something. Then I look at the clump. Its only 4 hairs. WTF??? 4 hairs scared the living crap out of me.  Just 4? Not normal I tell you! Then I start to feel better and comb through the rest of the hair loosing so many hairs it was like a mass exodus. Not paniced though. I calmly count the hairs once I am done and its only like 20. Umm... Yeah. Finish up the rest of what I'm doing and notice the under processed section is acting peculiar as well. Will this never end? *sigh*

Next side note: The under processed hair is very untangled, very smooth, very peculiar. The NG is only apparent on wet hair now. The New NG is starting to be more apparent and definately rebelling against "the norm." The whole lot is very very peculiar and good in some weird and twisted way. I just hope something bad doesn't happen.


----------



## Aggie

belleama said:


> Hey what did you end up doing? I'm facing the same dilemna right now. My next relaxer is due next week. Also DH will finally be back from Iraq for two weeks so I wanted him to see my hair looking really nice. But aside from several severly under processed patches here and there my NG is really straight, smooth, soft, easy to manage and still very peculier. I am so confused. To make matters worseI have been using aloe vera gel as my moisturiser which has been making my hair SUPER nice, soft, shiney, manageable (I never thought I'd live to see the day when good results were a bad thing ).
> 
> Anyway I'm stuck. Stuck. REALLY stuck!  I think I might get a blow out tomorrow to see what it looks like sans the relaxer maybe? Or just go a head and get the relaxer next week to correct all of the under processed mess then see how my NG behaves going forward?
> 
> Why is this so HARD?
> 
> Side note: I have little to no breakage and minimal shedding. New spouts look to be about an inch and a half to two inches.
> 
> ETA: Mother of Mary WTF!! Okay remember that minimal shedding I mentioned? Well I decided to go and do a preemptive alter ego treatment along with my regular protien DC. I also left a little OCT on my scalp as well. 15 mins under my soft bonnet. Off to the shower to wash it all out. Hair feels even weirder than normal. Put in my detangling instant conditioner. Start combing through. All is well and then its NOT!
> 
> Big long clump of hair made me catch my breath and almost pass out!! I guess that might've been a panic attack or something. Then I look at the clump. Its only 4 hairs. WTF??? 4 hairs scared the living crap out of me.  Just 4? Not normal I tell you! Then I start to feel better and comb through the rest of the hair loosing so many hairs it was like a mass exodus. Not paniced though. I calmly count the hairs once I am done and its only like 20. Umm... Yeah. Finish up the rest of what I'm doing and notice the under processed section is acting peculiar as well. Will this never end? *sigh*
> 
> Next side note: The under processed hair is very untangled, very smooth, very peculiar. The NG is only apparent on wet hair now. The New NG is starting to be more apparent and definately rebelling against "the norm." The whole lot is very very peculiar and good in some weird and twisted way. I just hope something bad doesn't happen.


 
Belleama, I would not recommend that you stretch an additional 12 weeks, especially if you are now due for a relaxer and also because the OCT grows hair pretty fast and you already have under-processed hair to begin with. Don't do it honey. Go ahead and relax to avoid demarcation complications.


----------



## MissRissa

SelfStyled said:


> I have only been using for 1 week, so I have no NG yet, however so far so good with the shedding. I too have fine hair and use the OCT every other day on my dry scalp, I mixed some of my OCT in a small tub w/ emu oil and mahabringraj oil.......I have *way less* shedding than normal. Maybe, just maybe I have found a way to decrease my shedding.


 

Thanks.  I'm gonna keep in contact to see how it does in the long run.  I had been using Oct on my dry scalp mixed with emu oil and saa.  I think I'm gonna had the bringaraj oil I have to it and see if that helps.  I think  i saw a difference because twice I used it on hair that I misted with water/glycerin/aloe.  I'm just gonna try on dry hair only with OCT/emu/bringaraj.


----------



## january noir

:update:  OMG!
I finally see what the _Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo_ is doing. 

Today while doing my hair, I noticed a long strand of gray hair poking out from my temple (nothing unusual), but it was half gray and half brown. 

The gray was on the tip and the brown end was coming from the scalp...

Where has this product been all my life?  Where?  OMG!  
DC Labs could really charge $200 for the Ovation System and I would buy it.  

 I hope they didn't join to view this thread and read this particular post. 

This is the most amazing product (this and WEN) I've had the pleasure of using in a long time!  YIPPEE!!!!  I will drive the Ovation/WEN train until the wheels fall off!

LondonDiva, I'm curious, did you ever get a response from the Kempers?


----------



## JustKiya

january noir said:


> :update:  OMG!
> I finally see what the _Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo_ is doing.
> 
> Today while doing my hair, I noticed a long strand of gray hair poking out from my temple (nothing unusual), but it was half gray and half brown.
> 
> *The gray was on the tip and the brown end was coming from the scalp...*
> 
> Where has this product been all my life?  Where?  OMG!
> DC Labs could really charge $200 for the Ovation System and I would buy it.
> 
> I hope they didn't join to view this thread and read this particular post.
> 
> This is the most amazing product (this and WEN) I've had the pleasure of using in a long time!  YIPPEE!!!!  I will drive the Ovation/WEN train until the wheels fall off!
> 
> LondonDiva, I'm curious, did you ever get a response from the Kempers?


That's AMAZING!! Wow. Just - wow. Almost kinda creepy, too.


----------



## january noir

JustKiya said:


> That's AMAZING!! Wow. Just - wow. *Almost kinda creepy, too.*


 
When Sareca posted about it, I said Nah, no way.
When I read about it on the OvationHair website, I said Nah, no way.

Now, I can honestly say, I 've seen it for myself.  

It is extremely creepy, but heck, creep me out OVATION!!!!!  I can take it!


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> :update: OMG!
> I finally see what the _Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo_ is doing.
> 
> Today while doing my hair, I noticed a long strand of gray hair poking out from my temple (nothing unusual), but it was half gray and half brown.
> 
> The gray was on the tip and the brown end was coming from the scalp...
> 
> Where has this product been all my life? Where? OMG!
> DC Labs could really charge $200 for the Ovation System and I would buy it.
> 
> I hope they didn't join to view this thread and read this particular post.
> 
> This is the most amazing product (this and WEN) I've had the pleasure of using in a long time! YIPPEE!!!! I will drive the Ovation/WEN train until the wheels fall off!
> 
> LondonDiva, I'm curious, did you ever get a response from the Kempers?


 

Hey JN, I love ya baby, but I draw the line at $56.00 a bottle. If ever I have to pay $200 for this then I'd rather go back to semi-permanent rinsing for color and MN for growth, Lord knows I'm a PJ but I still have my limits. I was watching Sareca's post on OCT for a long time before I decided to try this. This had better wow me a lot for me to continue to buy it. For now I am using my MT for at least 90 days and then I will move into my OCT also for 90 days and see what my progress will be with each of them. I am secretly praying that the MT wins.


----------



## Tootuff

january noir said:


> When Sareca posted about it, I said Nah, no way.
> When I read about it on the OvationHair website, I said Nah, no way.
> 
> Now, I can honestly say, I 've seen it for myself.
> 
> It is extremely creepy, but heck, creep me out OVATION!!!!! I can take it!


 

I wanna be creeped out too. 

******off to go examine my grays*****


----------



## nycutiepie

january noir said:


> :update: OMG!
> IToday while doing my hair, I noticed a long strand of gray hair poking out from my temple (nothing unusual), but it was half gray and half brown.
> 
> The gray was on the tip and the brown end was coming from the scalp...


 
I have this issue with half gray and half dark strands but mine is the reverse.  The gray is the new hair and the dark color is the older end of the strand.  I haven't been using it as long as you (about 5 weeks so far) so maybe my true color is going to come out after erplexed.  I can tell how much I've grown based on the gray sprouts.


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> Hey JN, I love ya baby, but I draw the line at $56.00 a bottle. If ever I have to pay $200 for this then I'd rather go back to semi-permanent rinsing for color and MN for growth, Lord knows I'm a PJ but I still have my limits. I was watching Sareca's post on OCT for a long time before I decided to try this. This had better wow me a lot for me to continue to buy it. For now I am using my MT for at least 90 days and then I will move into my OCT also for 90 days and see what my progress will be with each of them. I am secretly praying that the MT wins.


 
I hear ya Aggie.  But if your hair was as problematic as mine has been the last several years, you would understand .

It's not the color thing, but it's how my hair looks and feels; my hair is transforming right before my eyes.

I have a 93 year-old aunt (who I adore) that is very critical and observent to the point of being a pain in the arse.  Today, I picked her up to run errands.   After she told me I had picked up weight in my mid-section , she then proceeded to ask me what was I doing to my hair.  She said, "Boy, your hair looks thick and healthy, what's going on?"  "What are you using?"

Ovation Auntie, Ovation....or as tt8 says, Ovacion!


----------



## Jetblackhair

yodie said:


> I had to step up my moisture routine quite a bit.
> 
> Did a serious dc last night and then I spritzed my hair with Scurl and applied Mango Butter. (Used Pantene Pro-v Nourishing Nourrir in the white jar - LOVED IT!!)
> 
> My hair feels ALOT softer today. Thanks JustKiya, tt8 and all the other women that reiterated increasing my moisture!
> 
> Think I neglected this. Not anymore.
> 
> Took my twists down again today (wearing a half wig) and again added mango butter to my hair. My hair is sooo happy.
> 
> Guess I'm back on track with my OVT mixture.
> 
> I am going to do this every night as a treat to myself.
> I'll consider it my "she time" and that's all... that's all.


 
Glad to see your moisture level is back on track.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Still using this. I dont want to get my hopes raised up till i retouch in 2 months and see the results with my own eyes. I trimmed on monday but not a whole lot.


----------



## belleama

Aggie said:


> Belleama, I would not recommend that you stretch an additional 12 weeks, especially if you are now due for a relaxer and also because the OCT grows hair pretty fast and you already have under-processed hair to begin with. Don't do it honey. Go ahead and relax to avoid demarcation complications.


 
Thanks. I decided that I'll just go ahead with this relaxer to fix everything so it'll be 'right' going forward. I want to see if I can stretch until November when DH's depolyment officially ends.

But really don't mind me. I know I shouldn't be complaining everything is actually VERY good. No breakage. No excessive shedding, even this morning's panic was over less than 30 hairs total. I'm just perplexed. LOL! Its like I finally figured out my hair and what works and what doesn't and all the whys then I start using this stuff and everything changed. I just hope it stays changed. 



january noir said:


> The gray was on the tip and the brown end was coming from the scalp


 
I had that happen to me once like ten years ago. Out of nowhere I had four grey hairs. Then one shed and the end was grey and the root/NG was dark brown. It was the coolest thing ever.  Now the greys I have just mock me and threaten to multiply. 

Question though. What is this stuff called WEN? Is there a thread you can point me to? Thanks in advance.


----------



## carcajada

missdemi said:


> Thanks I finally ordered!



I got mine today. Even though I ordered instead of going to the store. (I couldn't find the store) If you live in Houston, you can drive to Tomball and another location to buy the product. 

I can't wait to wash my hair and put it on my scalp tonight. (I purchased Mega Tek)

This pulled me from OT back to the hair board.


----------



## january noir

ClassyND said:


> I can't wait to wash my hair and put it on my scalp tonight. (I purchased Mega Tek)
> *This pulled me from OT back to the hair board*.


 
Lookee who's stopped in to visit!  ClassyND!


----------



## january noir

belleama said:


> I had that happen to me once like ten years ago. Out of nowhere I had four grey hairs. Then one shed and the end was grey and the root/NG was dark brown. It was the coolest thing ever.  Now the greys I have just mock me and threaten to multiply.
> 
> *Question though. What is this stuff called WEN? Is there a thread you can point me to? Thanks in advance*.


 
Well Belleama, get ready because the older you get the more greys show up to mock you! Thank God for indigo...

WEN is a hair conditioning cleanser, created by a stylist called Chaz Dean.
They sell it on QVC or you can get it from his site www.chazdean.com or on Amazon.com. There are plenty of threads about it.  

Our resident Queen of WEN is Charmtreese.  Do a search against her name name or WEN and you will get enough responses to do your research.   Some people love it and some people are not impressed; but that's with any product.   I happen to  it

I recommend going directly to Chaz Dean's website to read all about it.
It's a very moisturizing all-purpose product.


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> I hear ya Aggie. But if your hair was as problematic as mine has been the last several years, you would understand .
> 
> KTC Coconut Oils & Jamila Henna
> 
> I have a 93 year-old aunt (who I adore) that is very critical and observent to the point of being a pain in the arse. Today, I picked her up to run errands. After she told me I had picked up weight in my mid-section , she then proceeded to ask me what was I doing to my hair. She said, "Boy, your hair looks thick and healthy, what's going on?" "What are you using?"
> 
> Ovation Auntie, Ovation....or as tt8 says, Ovacion!


 
I understand honey.


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> I understand honey.


 
I use henna (I buy mine from Henna Sooq and Mehandi /Tap Dancing Lizard).  I also have enough coconut oil to bath a cow.  Nothing has done what Ovation has done.


----------



## carcajada

january noir said:


> Lookee who's stopped in to visit!  ClassyND!



If I start posting hair pics, you know I've been uncoverted...or converted.. or recoverted...whatever! You know what I mean!


----------



## Jetblackhair

january noir said:


> :update: OMG!
> *I finally see what the Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo is doing. *
> 
> *Today while doing my hair, I noticed a long strand of gray hair poking out from my temple (nothing unusual), but it was half gray and half brown. *
> 
> *The gray was on the tip and the brown end was coming from the scalp...*
> 
> *Where has this product been all my life? Where? OMG! *
> *DC Labs could really charge $200 for the Ovation System and I would buy it. *
> 
> I hope they didn't join to view this thread and read this particular post.
> 
> This is the most amazing product (this and WEN) I've had the pleasure of using in a long time! YIPPEE!!!! I will drive the Ovation/WEN train until the wheels fall off!
> 
> LondonDiva, I'm curious, did you ever get a response from the Kempers?


 
Whoa, now that's amazing.  Thus far my hair is still black, no grays, but now I know what will keep it black. 

Um, about what's written in red, yeah let's keep that on the down low.


----------



## LondonDiva

OK ladies I'm sorry to be a tease. But I relaxed yesterday and just this minute finished flat ironing my hair. And in 2 months I can see a huge difference since my hair cut in my siggy.

I would post pics but I'm literally heading to the airport in a couple hours and, but I will def post some when I get back.  This stuff is AMAZING  I really hope I am not dreaming.  I can't even take my MT with me as I'm a bridesmaid in Dallas next week and I can't afford to have 2 textures in the wedding pics , plus battling with potential humidity with 4b new growth and texlaxed hair so no MT for 10 days for me. I'm losing a quarter inch on that alone...

BUT....as soon as I land I'm Megasaaging.

And I will post pics upon my return.

Just a reminder I'm using Mega Tek and have been for exactly 2 months straight. Oh and I used MT 2 days prior to relaxing, no adverse effects.  I'm still shedding but it's obviously not affected the growth, but I don't know if that's because I only comb/brush once a week causing a shedding buildup or it's genuine MT related shedding.


----------



## Aggie

LondonDiva said:


> OK ladies I'm sorry to be a tease. But I relaxed yesterday and just this minute finished flat ironing my hair. And in 2 months I can see a huge difference since my hair cut in my siggy.
> 
> I would post pics but I'm literally heading to the airport in a couple hours and, but I will def post some when I get back. This stuff is AMAZING  I really hope I am not dreaming. I can't even take my MT with me as I'm a bridesmaid in Dallas next week and I can't afford to have 2 textures in the wedding pics , plus battling with potential humidity with 4b new growth and texlaxed hair so no MT for 10 days for me. I'm losing a quarter inch on that alone...
> 
> BUT....as soon as I land I'm Megasaaging.
> 
> And I will post pics upon my return.
> 
> Just a reminder I'm using Mega Tek and have been for exactly 2 months straight. Oh and I used MT 2 days prior to relaxing, no adverse effects. I'm still shedding but it's obviously not affected the growth, but I don't know if that's because I only comb/brush once a week causing a shedding buildup or it's genuine MT related shedding.


 
Thanks for posting this LD. I'm using my MT first as well. Then I will move onto my OCT after at least 90 days which will take me to Auugust 15th. Okay I will reduce my use of the comb to only twice a week for my 2 dc-ing sessions.


----------



## gymfreak336

This thread is way to hard to navigate. I has BLOWN UP!


----------



## Jazala

january noir said:


> DC Labs could really charge $200 for the Ovation System and I would buy it.


 
I kinda felt this way the first time I used this system and had did a rollerset free of breakage for the first time.  Then again, I keep thinking of all the people using MT and getting the same results.  It makes me feel like a sucker for paying for the overpriced OCT LOL




january noir said:


> I hope they didn't join to view this thread and read this particular post.


 
They can lurk this thread without joining.  Ya'll stop giving them re-pricing ideas!!!


----------



## EbonyEyes

I received my Mega-Tek in the mail today and I have taken before pictures.

I'm currently wearing my hair in twists. Every other night, I rinse my hair.  Every weekend, I wash my hair, deep condition, and re-do my twists.

I plan to use the Mega-Tek on my scalp every night.  I used the recipe posted and just multiplied the ingredients by 2 (4 oz of Mega-Tek, 1/4 tsp of SAA from Lotioncrafters, 1/4 tsp of vitamin e oil from Lotioncrafters, and 1/4 tsp of castor oil).

Since I'm natural, it typically takes longer to see length changes.  However, I hope to have good enough results to post progress pics in a month's time!


----------



## belleama

I got my wash and set done yesterday and it came out BEATIFULLY!! 

Sadly I didn't take pics. I'm going to do that next week after my relaxer but my hair looks like it has grown a little past APL in the back. 

Its kindof weird now all of my hair is dark except for maybe an inch on the ends. I'm a little sad about that and confused. I'm not losing hair. Its not breaking. Its not getting shorter. Its definately getting longer. So I'm confused why I only have an inch of color left. In my November pics you can very clearly see lots of blonde. Not anymore. 

I am so tempted to dye it again since the auburn looks really good on me. My greys are MIA too though so this is all still very good news. 

I can't wait to get my relaxer next week.


----------



## Aggie

Okay I started using MT 2 weeks ago and I have not had any excessive shedding. I believe it's because I've been washing and conditioning with my Nutrine garlic poo and con and treating/DC-ing with Alter Ego garlic treatment. I haven't used the AE garlic treatment for a week though. My hair is doing very well so far. 

I will give it another 2 weeks and watch my hair very closely. I have not yet put the MT on the length of my hair and I might never do so but I'm not sure yet. I use henna every 2-4 weeks so I may not need to put the MT on the entire length of my hair.

Oh and I think I'm gonna tweak my MT mix. I'll replace the almond oil with aloe vera oil for now - by the way, thanks for the idea AtlantaJJ. I will def keep the grapeseed oil in the mix until I finish it up. I have a lot of oils, so it's gonna take me a while to go through all of them. I am using the very last pic in my siggy as my starting point for my Mega Tek growth progress.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

I just applied mt for the second time and will rinse it out when I am getting ready for work.

I'm going to get a garlic conditioner too.


----------



## tt8

*TO THE CHALLENGE 

Diya
missdemi
finewine83
EbonyEyes*


----------



## girlyprincess23

I think i'm really liking this OCT. i've only been using it for a week and a half and already there are curls coming in under my straight hair and it is noticeably thicker and i believe darker. I will post some real progress pics on my 1 month anniversary (6/14/08)


----------



## Key

Okay Ladies,

I have been holding off starting my Ovation sham, ct, and rinse till my shedding calmed down a bit first now thanks to Aggie, Bbomshell and AtlantaJJ 's advice, is has calmed down so I tried it.  My hair came out noticeably thicker even though I already had thick hair.  Maybe the better word is poofier . Is that a word?.  Anyway this is my regimen, please tell me if or what I should tweek.

2x's a week: 
I use the Garlic oil on my scalp
followed by the Garlic shampoo
then the Color therapy shampoo, Cell therapy, and creme rinse
Then condition with Suave humectant.
After that I put some Ct on my scalp with my finger as if I was greasing it and some NTM leave in on my hair.

I plan on ordering some honeyquat and saa soon for a hair spritz as soon as I get some money again. So tell me if I should change anything,  I'd surely appreciate it.


----------



## Healthb4Length

I'm still seeing very little breakage and my NG is very soft and THICK!!!


----------



## carcajada

Alli77 said:


> I'm still seeing very little breakage and my NG is very soft and THICK!!!



What does your new growth look like? I've only used it twice so far and it's making my new growth curl into itself with really tight kinky curls that hurt to detangle. Surge use to do this to me and it was the reason I stopped using it. 



girlyprincess23 said:


> I think i'm really liking this OCT. i've only been using it for a week and a half and already there are *curls coming in under my straight hair *and it is noticeably thicker and i believe darker. I will post some real progress pics on my 1 month anniversary (6/14/08)



How do you manage the curls? The NG that I already had (and was straight before usin MT) is now all curled up and very kinky. I'm afraid it will start to knot up.


----------



## Aggie

Key said:


> Okay Ladies,
> 
> I have been holding off starting my Ovation sham, ct, and rinse till my shedding calmed down a bit first now thanks to Aggie, Bbomshell and AtlantaJJ 's advice, is has calmed down so I tried it. My hair came out noticeably thicker even though I already had thick hair. Maybe the better word is poofier . Is that a word?. Anyway this is my regimen, please tell me if or what I should tweek.
> 
> 2x's a week:
> I use the Garlic oil on my scalp
> followed by the Garlic shampoo
> then the Color therapy shampoo, Cell therapy, and creme rinse
> Then condition with Suave humectant.
> After that I put some Ct on my scalp with my finger as if I was greasing it and some NTM leave in on my hair.
> 
> I plan on ordering some honeyquat and saa soon for a hair spritz as soon as I get some money again. So tell me if I should change anything, I'd surely appreciate it.


 
This is great Key. Make sure to dilute the garlic poo with some distilled water before applying to your scalp as it can be a little drying to the hair. Do not shampoo your hair with it, just your scalp, okay? 

Also, here is my washing routine for the MT:

pre-poo with oil
shampoo with MT poo and creme rinse
shampoo with garlic poo and conditioner
deep condition


----------



## Healthb4Length

ClassyND said:


> What does your new growth look like? I've only used it twice so far and it's making my new growth curl into itself with really tight kinky curls that hurt to detangle. Surge use to do this to me and it was the reason I stopped using it.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you manage the curls? The NG that I already had (and was straight before usin MT) is now all curled up and very kinky. I'm afraid it will start to knot up.


 
Well my NG is just thick and massive...it's hard to describe. It's not curling onto itself but the roots are extra puffy.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Considering buying OCT and joining challenge.   But I think it will be difficult for me since I'm in weaves all the time.

Definitely can't do the daily thing.

Your thoughts?


----------



## ayoung

^^^^U can still join in a weave. Dontspeakdefeat does it and i will be soon.
U can apply the Cell Therapy  every other day or so if daily is too much.


----------



## GrowmeNOW

thanx alot ladies, thanx a whole effin lot. I went and bought the darn Ovation stuff for $60 +.  this betta make my hair grow down my butt.lol.....I CANT WAIT . hopefully it comes soon.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

ClassyND said:


> What does your new growth look like? I've only used it twice so far and it's making my new growth curl into itself with really tight kinky curls that hurt to detangle. Surge use to do this to me and it was the reason I stopped using it.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you manage the curls? The NG that I already had (and was straight before usin MT) is now all curled up and very kinky. I'm afraid it will start to knot up.


im having the same problem  only thing i can do is to co wash more


----------



## Extremus

Can I join? I just order my Mega Tek Equine Cell Rebuilder today! :superbanana:


----------



## AfroKink

tt8 said:


> *TO THE CHALLENGE
> 
> Diya
> missdemi
> finewine83
> EbonyEyes*



*You can add me to the challenge. I started using MT last week. I used it straight twice on my scalp last week. I plan to add a day each week until I'm using it every day. All of my oils are packed up in boxes, so now I'm using a mix of 2/3 MT and 1/3 conditioner.  The amount I have should last me two weeks.  I'm going to make a garlic rinse sometime before my next wash.

Lys*


----------



## Morenita

Hi  Add me too please! I ordered my Ovation last week and applied it for the first time today. Here's my starting picture, taken just minutes after applying OT to my scalp and length: 








(my ends aren't as thin as they appear, I just didn't comb through it very well since I'm going to rinse this stuff out and use a moisturizing DC )

I won't bother with a June update since I'm just starting, but will check in, in Sept 

ETA: I am 12 weeks post, so about 2 inches of NG atm. My hair feels longer than it did about a month ago, so I'm guessing top of BSL is my actual starting point.


----------



## devans005

Added me to the group too.  I order Mega Tek Rebuilder.  It should be here for me to start June 1st.


----------



## JustKiya

I know that we were kinda  with Stagecoach West over ganking up the price of the MT - but they have the 16 oz. Premier Rinse (the horsey version of the Cream Rinse) for *8.99* - which is craaaazzzzzyyyyy cheap.  

Just in case anyone else is on the 'Buy Nothing' challenges and wanted to stock up, too.  

*goes to place her order before they end up out of stock*


----------



## belleama

JustKiya said:


> I know that we were kinda  with Stagecoach West over ganking up the price of the MT - but they have the 16 oz. Premier Rinse (the horsey version of the Cream Rinse) for *8.99* - which is craaaazzzzzyyyyy cheap.
> 
> Just in case anyone else is on the 'Buy Nothing' challenges and wanted to stock up, too.
> 
> *goes to place her order before they end up out of stock*


Don't they charge a handling fee and shipping?


----------



## JustKiya

belleama said:


> Don't they charge a handling fee and shipping?



I orderd 22 pounds worth of stuff (stocking up! don't ask ) and shipping total was only 13 bucks. *shrug* not bad, at all, to me, and definitely cheaper than the 'official' Eqyss site, and cheaper than Acarta.


----------



## belleama

JustKiya said:


> I orderd 22 pounds worth of stuff (stocking up! don't ask ) and shipping total was only 13 bucks. *shrug* not bad, at all, to me, and definitely cheaper than the 'official' Eqyss site, and cheaper than Acarta.


 
What the heck did you buy? perplexed 

Sorry its the PJ in me asking.


----------



## nomadpixi

Hi there,
I guess I'm going to join the challenge too. 

I'd like to also give a nod to Arcatapet.com for ladies living overseas having issues with a supplier. I ordered mt MT last thursday on the slowboat shipping (a girl's gotta eat). It's at my front door today! That's only 5 days ya'll! They've got a pretty good selection too and let you know how many units are left before they are sold out.

This new growth is insane. Is anyone relaxing sooner just to balance out this kink? Thank you so much for this product. My short patch is filling in nicely


----------



## tt8

Ummm, if you like me, you better hide them products in the back of that cabinet before your man comes home) Cause he accidentally saw the last ones I bought...


JustKiya said:


> I orderd 22 pounds worth of stuff (stocking up! don't ask ) and shipping total was only 13 bucks. *shrug* not bad, at all, to me, and definitely cheaper than the 'official' Eqyss site, and cheaper than Acarta.


----------



## gymfreak336

I am using the complete system in the mornings now. Does anyone find that the cell therapy warms their scalp? It does for me


----------



## MissRissa

Is this ok to use on the babies?   my 7 year old has type 2 something hair and its really really thin/fine.  In addition her daddy rips her hair out everytime he brushes it even though i have instructed him many many many times how to comb her hair.   I don't want it for length, just for thickening.


----------



## tt8

gymfreak336 said:


> I am using the complete system in the mornings now. Does anyone find that the cell therapy warms their scalp? It does for me


*I haven't noticed but I'm gonna pay more attention now to see.*


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

Ive been using MT for close to a month now and ive gotten no length or thickness but tons of shedding. Im wondering if i got a bad batch or something. 

I see all you ladies here getting all these great results and im wodering what im doing wrong. 

I simply apply it to my dry scalp daily and nothing else.


----------



## gymfreak336

tt8 said:


> *I haven't noticed but I'm gonna pay more attention now to see.*



The heat tends to kick in after like 2minutes. It did it again today. I left it on for 3 minutes and I started to feel that warming sensation again after 2 minutes.


----------



## january noir

Mz DEE DEE said:


> Ive been using MT for close to a month now and ive gotten no length or thickness but tons of shedding. Im wondering if i got a bad batch or something.
> 
> I see all you ladies here getting all these great results and im wodering what im doing wrong.
> 
> I simply apply it to my dry scalp daily and nothing else.


 
People experience different things withMega-Tek Rebuilder & Ovation Cell Therapy.   I am sure your hair is growing; when I use Cell Therapy, my new growth comes out smoother than normal whereas others, it's thick and strong.  Maybe that is the case for you.  

Let's see what the other ladies say, but I always use my product when I am washing, so my scalp is always wet when I apply.


----------



## KPH

Mz DEE DEE said:


> Ive been using MT for close to a month now and ive gotten no length or thickness but tons of shedding. Im wondering if i got a bad batch or something.
> 
> I see all you ladies here getting all these great results and im wodering what im doing wrong.
> 
> I simply apply it to my dry scalp daily and nothing else.


 


Some of the ladies have put their recipes for MT in this thread, using is straight, from what I have read, dries the hair.  MT ladies chime in please


----------



## fa$hionista

ClassyND said:


> I got mine today. Even though I ordered instead of going to the store. (I couldn't find the store) If you live in Houston, you can drive to Tomball and another location to buy the product.
> 
> I can't wait to wash my hair and put it on my scalp tonight. (I purchased Mega Tek)
> 
> This pulled me from OT back to the hair board.


 

Hi ClassyND, I live in the Houston area as well. What are the names and locations of both stores where I can purchase the Mega-Tek products locally and how much was it? Thanks!


----------



## Aggie

KPH said:


> Some of the ladies have put their recipes for MT in this thread, using is straight, from what I have read, dries the hair. MT ladies chime in please


 
I agree with KPH. I have my recipe in the thread as well. Please go back a few pages and you'll find it or you can simply check my fotki for my Mega Tek recipe. I have posted it in this thread twice already. Please read through the thread slowly to know what we are doing to make application easy. It took me 4 days of reading through these threads to know how to use my MT. Please, please read through it. Mark pages that you will need in your favorites for easy reference or print them out. This is what I did. 

I apply my MT to my damp scalp as well and I make sure my hair is well moisturized beforehand. I believe that was the reason why I posted the recipe in my fotki, because I knew the question would keep coming up.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Aggie said:


> I agree with KPH. I have my recipe in the thread as well. Please go back a few pages and you'll find it or you can simply check my fotki for my Mega Tek recipe. I have posted it in this thread twice already. Please read through the thread slowly to know what we are doing to make application easy. It took me 4 days of reading through these threads to know how to use my MT. Please, please read through it. Mark pages that you will need in your favorites for easy reference or print them out. This is what I did.
> 
> I apply my MT to my damp scalp as well and I make sure my hair is well moisturized beforehand. I believe that was the reason why I posted the recipe in my fotki, because I knew the question would keep coming up.


This is excellent advice. I have actually learned so much about MY hair just by reading through this thread. I came up with my own MT recipe and it's wonderful. I have not had one bit of dryness or shedding, in fact my hair was drier before I started using MT because I didn't truly understand how to give my hair effective moisture.  My hair is thriving now.

This thread is worth the time it takes to read it if you plan on succesfully using the MT / OCT products.  If you are going to invest the money into the proudcts it would be wise to take the time to learn how to best use them for your hair type.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> I orderd 22 pounds worth of stuff (stocking up! don't ask ) and shipping total was only 13 bucks. *shrug* not bad, at all, to me, and definitely cheaper than the 'official' Eqyss site, and cheaper than Acarta.


Are you having a sale! 

Is this an economic indicator that I should be concerned with :scratchch 

Is it  time to start stockpileing?


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> Are you having a sale!
> 
> Is this an economic indicator that I should be concerned with :scratchch
> 
> Is it  time to start stockpileing?



 

Full disclosure - I got a big bottle of the Marigold Spray too - I want to see if it will be a viable alternative to OFF - and that sucker is HEAVY.  Plus the 6 bottles of Cream Rinse  , and the Survivor detangler....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Full disclosure - I got a big bottle of the Marigold Spray too - I want to see if it will be a viable alternative to OFF - and that sucker is HEAVY.  Plus the 6 bottles of Cream Rinse  , and the Survivor detangler....


 I got the Marigold Spray too...me and my son are sketter bait!!  I don't blame you girl.... PM me your source later if they have anything left... That cream rinse must be the truth!


----------



## Morenita

gymfreak336 said:


> I am using the complete system in the mornings now. Does anyone find that the cell therapy warms their scalp? It does for me



Oh good, its not just me  This happens to me also.


----------



## girlyprincess23

gymfreak336 said:


> The heat tends to kick in after like 2minutes. It did it again today. I left it on for 3 minutes and I started to feel that warming sensation again after 2 minutes.


 

I notice the heat with my OCT too sometimes...especially if I have a baggy on my head


----------



## girlyprincess23

january noir said:


> People experience different things withMega-Tek Rebuilder & Ovation Cell Therapy. I am sure your hair is growing; when I use Cell Therapy, my new growth comes out smoother than normal whereas others, it's thick and strong. Maybe that is the case for you.
> 
> Let's see what the other ladies say, but I always use my product when I am washing, so my scalp is always wet when I apply.


 
Yes my ng is waayy different than it usually is. I can  still tell it's n/g b/c it's still curly but the curl is looser and defined and jet black. I'll just say if my n/g was normally like this i'f have no need for a relaxer


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

Aggie said:


> I agree with KPH. I have my recipe in the thread as well. Please go back a few pages and you'll find it or you can simply check my fotki for my Mega Tek recipe. I have posted it in this thread twice already. Please read through the thread slowly to know what we are doing to make application easy. It took me 4 days of reading through these threads to know how to use my MT. Please, please read through it. Mark pages that you will need in your favorites for easy reference or print them out. This is what I did.
> 
> I apply my MT to my damp scalp as well and I make sure my hair is well moisturized beforehand. I believe that was the reason why I posted the recipe in my fotki, because I knew the question would keep coming up.


 

Ive been keeping up with the thread almost daily. My hair has always shed alot so the shedding really isnt a big issue since im used to it. Im not getting much dryness either because i still moisturize daily and use vatika oil, (i just dont mix everything in a bottle). I'm just not seeing results...no growth or thickness...it might just be me.


----------



## january noir

Mz DEE DEE said:


> Ive been keeping up with the thread almost daily. My hair has always shed alot so the shedding really isnt a big issue since im used to it. Im not getting much dryness either because i still moisturize daily and use vatika oil, (i just dont mix everything in a bottle). I'm just not seeing results...no growth or thickness...it might just be me.


 
I use the Ovation System and I have read and listened to the information from the DC Labs website and read the flyer they send
when you get your order.

DC Labs states that the scalp should be prepared for the Cell Therapy by making sure the scalp is clean of other product; it absorbs better without a barrier.   Are you oiling or putting other product on your scalp before you add MT/CT?

I don't know what could be the problem .  This is stumping me.


----------



## Shimmie

Mz DEE DEE said:


> Ive been using MT for close to a month now and ive gotten no length or thickness but tons of shedding. Im wondering if i got a bad batch or something.
> 
> I see all you ladies here getting all these great results and im wodering what im doing wrong.
> 
> I simply apply it to my dry scalp daily and nothing else.


Hi Mz Dee Dee... First here's a great big hug 

Don't worry about your hair shedding, it's a normal process for many reasons, especially when we 'change' our hair care regime.   It's happened to me before.  

Let's stop the shedding, okay?   How?    With *GARLIC*!  *It WORKS*!  

First you have to smile and not worry about your hair anymore, okay?  

Here is my homemade recipe which really works.  

All you need is *Garlic POWDER* (not the salted kind, but the plain powder) and *CASTOR OIL.   *

*(Olive Oil and Garlic is a wonderful combination and Smells Yummie   but Castor Oil makes hair GROW!)  *

*RECIPE:*

Mix 2 heaping tablespoons of *Garlic Powder* with 2-3 ounces of *Castor Oil*. (loose paste texture) Stir well and then *gently* rub it into your scalp.   

The granules of the Garlic powder are excellent for massaging your scalp.  It will feel gritty,  but you will feel like you've had a wonderful scalp massage.  

*Gently *smooth the mixture in your hair (grit and all); put on a plastic cap; then wrap your head with a towel over the cap and relax or read the forum for at least an hour.    

Gently wash your hair with a gentle shampoo or do a conditioner wash.  The granules will rinse out easily and the conditoner will remove any trace of the garlic scent.   

Do this about 3 times a week and you will have less and less shedding.  It really works.   

*Garlic Hair Care Products:* 

I also have Nutrine Garlic shampoo and the Nutrine Garlic creme conditioner (comes in a jar) which I use once a week.   And the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment (this smells very nice ).  

Note:  Sick Bay (www.sickbay.biz) sells the Alter Ego ($5 less) but it's often out of stock.  So I purchased it from Amazon with the Nutrine garlic hair care line. 

*Process:* 

Once the shedding stops, resume the Mega Tek or the OCT a little at a time and see if the shedding has ceased.   You should be okay. 

Still do a *Gentle *Garlic/Castor Oil scalp massage at least twice a week, whether you use Mega Tek or Ovation or not.   

Garlic just protects the hair, period.  And Castor Oil is hair growth guaranteed, it's just not as fast as Mega Tek or Ovation.  But the Garlic/Castor Oil is an excellent Hair Care Regime to keep on hand just for maintanence to stop shedding. 

Here's *Aggie's *(_our member_) Recipe and it's also *EXCELLENT!* 

*From Aggie's Post:*  *Thanks Aggie*  



			
				Aggie said:
			
		

> A really great treatment for shedding hair is:
> 
> *Alter Ego Garlic Treatment*.
> 
> I bought mine fromwww.sickbay.biz. I also have Nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo I use sparingly and pay careful attention to apply to my scalp only as it has a clarifying affect on the hair. Perhaps it can also be diluted before applying to your scalp and remember - sparingly.
> 
> I also sometimes use an at home treatment I make myself. Here is the recipe - Crush about 7-9 cloves of garlic and mix with about 2 oz of extra virgin olive oil and heat in the microwave for about 20-25 seconds or just hot enough to apply to your scalp without burning yourself.
> 
> Put on a plastic cap and keep mixture on your scalp for 30 minutes with or without heat. I usually use heat. I would apply do this treatment as a pre-poo before I shampoo and condition my hair. It smells really strong at first, but as soon as you wash with poo and conditioner, the garlic scent goes away. Ladies, this treatment is amazing and it works. I recommend repeating at least once or twice a week for as long as there is excessive shedding.
> 
> ETA: Shedding usually subsides at about 3 weeks of treatment.
> 
> Post #1925
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4562051#post4562051


 
Okay Angels, I hope these garlic regimes help.  Just find your preferred way to use it and GROW that hair of yours down to the ground.  

Happy Hair Growth.... Don't let shedding stop you in your tracks; fight back with Garlic.  It really and truly works!    It really does.  

Love, 

Shimmie.... :blowkiss:


----------



## gymfreak336

Shimmie, you are always so helpful!


----------



## Cayenne0622

When my hair was shedding, nothing stopped it.  I was using a Garlic oil and I was using a Garlic Conditioner.  The Alter Ego stuff didn't help either. Eventually my shedding stopped on its own but it took a year and a half.  Mine was from something during my wisdom tooth surgery so maybe the garlic and all the other stuff will help when the shedding is strictly from something being done to the scalp, not something internal like health issues, stress, or reactions to medications?

I don't know. Just chiming in.  I really hope the shedding stops for you ladies b/c I spent hundreds of dollars and collected baggy after baggy of shed hair...clumps of it.  It can be very depressing.


----------



## Aggie

Mz DEE DEE said:


> Ive been keeping up with the thread almost daily. My hair has always shed alot so the shedding really isnt a big issue since im used to it. Im not getting much dryness either because i still moisturize daily and use vatika oil, (i just dont mix everything in a bottle). I'm just not seeing results...no growth or thickness...it might just be me.


 
Like JN, I'm stumped as well. But let me ask you this...You indicated that you do not get growth, so how is your diet, water and vitamin intake? Have you had a colon cleanse lately? I know this sounds a little gross but I clean my colon often as a lot of bodily diseases and sluggish health come from the colon. The master cleanse is awesome too. Ask Sareca, she'll tell you. 

I will be using the master cleanse on Monday of next week for a few days. My body bounces back healthy after every single one of them. Try eating your foods in as close to their raw state as possible and reduce all processed foods if possible. I'm not saying that this is the problem, but we're trying to come up with possible solutions for your hair to grow as fast as possible. We're all on this hair journey together. No man, or in this case, no woman will be left behind. We will not leave you behind Mz DEE DEE.


----------



## Shimmie

gymfreak336 said:


> Shimmie, you are always so helpful!


You've helped me too...  

Blessings pretty lady...


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Like JN, I'm stumped as well. But let me ask you this...You indicated that you do not get growth, so how is your diet, water and vitamin intake? Have you had a colon cleanse lately? I know this sounds a little gross but I clean my colon often as a lot of bodily diseases and sluggish health come from the colon. The master cleanse is awesome too. Ask Sareca, she'll tell you.
> 
> I will be using the master cleanse on Monday of next week for a few days. My body bounces back healthy after every single one of them. Try eating your foods in as close to their raw state as possible and reduce all processed foods if possible. I'm not saying that this is the problem, but we're trying to come up with possible solutions for your hair to grow as fast as possible. We're all on this hair journey together. No man, or in this case, no woman will be left behind. We will not leave you behind Mz DEE DEE.


Aggie this is so true.  

Colon cleanses are remarkable in curing a multitude of ailments.   

Our hair, skin and fingernails are often indications that we need a cleanse and/or a change in our diet as well as adding or subtracting supplements.   

A 'raw' diet (fruits/veggies in their natural state) should be a part of everyone's diet.  Sea veggies (spirilina, kelp), Grasses (wheat grass, barley), and other green veggies are vital to overall health.  

I love your heart, Aggie..."no man or woman will be left behind; we're all in this together."   What a wonderful way to post.   

May you never be alone in any of your life's journeys or challenges.  Never left behind.


----------



## Shimmie

Cayenne0622 said:


> When my hair was shedding, nothing stopped it. I was using a Garlic oil and I was using a Garlic Conditioner. The Alter Ego stuff didn't help either. Eventually my shedding stopped on its own but it took a year and a half. Mine was from something during my wisdom tooth surgery so maybe the garlic and all the other stuff will help when the shedding is strictly from something being done to the scalp, not something internal like health issues, stress, or reactions to medications?
> 
> I don't know. Just chiming in. I really hope the shedding stops for you ladies b/c I spent hundreds of dollars and collected baggy after baggy of shed hair...clumps of it. It can be very depressing.


The human body is an amazing thing.  Sooner or later, it heals itsself.  And I'm so glad that yours finally did.

For you Cayenne... :blowkiss:


----------



## gymfreak336

Shimmie said:


> You've helped me too...
> 
> Blessings pretty lady...



Thanks!


----------



## gymfreak336

Aggie said:


> Like JN, I'm stumped as well. But let me ask you this...You indicated that you do not get growth, so how is your diet, water and vitamin intake? Have you had a colon cleanse lately? I know this sounds a little gross but I clean my colon often as a lot of bodily diseases and sluggish health come from the colon. The master cleanse is awesome too. Ask Sareca, she'll tell you.
> 
> I will be using the master cleanse on Monday of next week for a few days. My body bounces back healthy after every single one of them. Try eating your foods in as close to their raw state as possible and reduce all processed foods if possible. I'm not saying that this is the problem, but we're trying to come up with possible solutions for your hair to grow as fast as possible. *We're all on this hair journey together. No man, or in this case, no woman will be left behind.* We will not leave you behind Mz DEE DEE.



Love this! How sweet Aggie


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> Aggie this is so true.
> 
> Colon cleanses are remarkable in curing a multitude of ailments.
> 
> Our hair, skin and fingernails are often indications that we need a cleanse and/or a change in our diet as well as adding or subtracting supplements.
> 
> A 'raw' diet (fruits/veggies in their natural state) should be a part of everyone's diet. Sea veggies (spirilina, kelp), Grasses (wheat grass, barley), and other green veggies are vital to overall health.
> 
> *I love your heart, Aggie..."no man or woman will be left behind; we're all in this together." What a wonderful way to post.*
> 
> *May you never be alone in any of your life's journeys or challenges. Never left behind. *


 


gymfreak336 said:


> *Love this! How sweet Aggie*


 
Aww shucks, you two are makin' me. Thanks so much.


----------



## vonte422

hello ladies just a few questions, I plan on ordering some of this  mega tek tomorrow but Id like to know if this is only applied to the scalp or used as a conditioner and if it can be used in combination with other growth aids like mixed with bt and mn. Thanks


----------



## tt8

Hi vonte
We are applying the MT and OCT to the scalp. If you take a look at the first post you'll find summaries about application techniques, ingredients, challenge updates and more helpful info. PM me if you want to join. 
There is a lot of resourceful info here that will help you along the way.



vonte422 said:


> hello ladies just a few questions, I plan on ordering some of this  mega tek tomorrow but Id like to know if this is only applied to the scalp or used as a conditioner and if it can be used in combination with other growth aids like mixed with bt and mn. Thanks


----------



## KPH

Aggie said:


> Like JN, I'm stumped as well. But let me ask you this...You indicated that you do not get growth, so how is your diet, water and vitamin intake? Have you had a colon cleanse lately? I know this sounds a little gross but I clean my colon often as a lot of bodily diseases and sluggish health come from the colon. The master cleanse is awesome too. Ask Sareca, she'll tell you.
> 
> I will be using the master cleanse on Monday of next week for a few days. My body bounces back healthy after every single one of them. Try eating your foods in as close to their raw state as possible and reduce all processed foods if possible. I'm not saying that this is the problem, but we're trying to come up with possible solutions for your hair to grow as fast as possible. *We're all on this hair journey together. No man, or in this case, no woman will be left behind.* We will not leave you behind Mz DEE DEE.


 

WOW AGGIE, THAT WAS SOOO NICE.


----------



## Aggie

vonte422 said:


> hello ladies just a few questions, I plan on ordering some of this mega tek tomorrow but Id like to know if this is only applied to the scalp or used as a conditioner and if it can be used in combination with other growth aids like mixed with bt and mn. Thanks


 

Hi vonte422, I and most of the ladies here apply the MT cell rebuilder on our damp scalps as it is loaded in protein, and with that said you don't want to put it on your hair for any long lengths of time. In fact, when I do put it on the length of my hair, which by the way is not often, it's only for about 5 minutes and then I wash it out with the MT premier botanical shampoo and the MT creme rinse. I wash this mixture out and follow it with diluted Nutrine garlic poo and canditioner, then DC as normal.


----------



## Aggie

KPH said:


> WOW AGGIE, THAT WAS SOOO NICE.


 
Thanks honey.


----------



## vonte422

Aggie said:


> Hi vonte422, I and most of the ladies here apply the MT cell rebuilder on our damp scalps as it is loaded in protein, and with that said you don't want to put it on your hair for any long lengths of time. In fact, when I do put it on the length of my hair, which by the way is not often, it's only for about 5 minutes and then I wash it out with the MT premier botanical shampoo and the MT creme rinse. I wash this mixture out and follow it with diluted Nutrine garlic poo and canditioner, then DC as normal.


 
Thanks Aggie, so I'm guessing I need to buy the whole line.


----------



## KPH

Aggie,

How is your hair doing with the MT, you got new growth?  OCT gonna bust my purse wide open if I keep that habit up.


----------



## JustKiya

I really don't know WHAT my hair is doing - but it's definitely getting LONGER. I was combing out my hair last night to put back up in my style, and checking out the back - it's getting longer and thicker - I REALLY think that my 'short' layers are catching up with the rest of my hair which is why it LOOKS longer, but doesn't seem to measure longer - at least not my usual front of the head test strand. The back of the head one, on the other hand - :wow: 

And  I've actually been slacking, just a little, on applying the MT this week - my hair is in style that's not allowing me easy access to the scalp, and for the sake of lower manipulation, I'm leaving it be for a minute. I'll be on my daily dosage next week, though.


----------



## Aggie

vonte422 said:


> Thanks Aggie, so I'm guessing I need to buy the whole line.


 
Well it's recommended that you do because the whole system works very well together. I don't think it's absolutely necessary though. If you want really good results, then get the premier poo and creme rinse too. I use the rehydrant spray as well as a moisturizer but you can use any other moisturizer you have.



KPH said:


> Aggie,
> 
> How is your hair doing with the MT, you got new growth? OCT gonna bust my purse wide open if I keep that habit up.


 
I haven't checked for new growth as yet because my hair came out a little underprocessed when I relaxed it 2 and a half weeks ago after a 5 months relaxer stretch. I have only been using the MT about 2 and a half weeks so far. I haven't had any shedding issues either, I believe because of the garlic poo and treatments. I've seen about 4 or 5 shed hair strands a few times but no more than that. 

I have the OCT but I haven't started  using that yet. I will though after about 3 months of the MT first. I will do a growth check at about 4 weeks, one at 8 weeks and another one at 12 weeks post MT usage. I like to give a product time to work so I can make an informed decision on how it's working for my hair.

You're right the OCT is extremely expensive and I think if the MT works better for me then I will stick with it. I will also give the OCT a fair length of time to work as well to see how my hair responds to it. I have no doubts that I will be pleased with it just as much as I have been so far with the MT. I will have a better informed answer for you in about another 2 weeks or so.


----------



## KPH

THANKS AGGIE!!!!!


----------



## yodie

I have to take back what I initially said about the Cloud 9 version of the Cream Rinse.

I used it once and hated it. Not sure why. 
I used it today and my hair is soo nice and soft.  

My hair has been feeling very dry because of the OVT/MT on my scalp. This made me start cw every day this past week.  Still, my hair has been kind of dry.  

Just cw, applied the Cloud 9 and rinsed.  My hair felt soo soft and had no tangles.

Hopefully it feels just as good after I dry it.  
It's a keeper!!


----------



## vonte422

TT8, thanks for your response. I wish I wouldve paid more attention to this sticky. I would like to join once I get my finances in order so I can order me some Mega Tek (The downsides of being a college student).


----------



## sexyeyes3616

Cayenne0622 said:


> When my hair was shedding, nothing stopped it. I was using a Garlic oil and I was using a Garlic Conditioner. The Alter Ego stuff didn't help either. Eventually my shedding stopped on its own but it took a year and a half. Mine was from something during my wisdom tooth surgery so maybe the garlic and all the other stuff will help when the shedding is strictly from something being done to the scalp, not something internal like health issues, stress, or reactions to medications?
> 
> I don't know. Just chiming in. I really hope the shedding stops for you ladies b/c I spent hundreds of dollars and collected baggy after baggy of shed hair...clumps of it. It can be very depressing.


 

I read on here that some ladies said the shedding stops after the first week well its my second or third week using oct and i am still shedding. I might just give up on this.


----------



## Aggie

sexyeyes3616 said:


> I read on here that some ladies said the shedding stops after the first week well its my second or third week using oct and i am still shedding. I might just give up on this.


 
I just visited your fotki and saw that you just stretched your relaxer for 5 months. You know that could very well be breakage that you are experiencing and not shedding. Shedding is hair with the white bulb attached to it and breakage is hair broken mid point or at the demarcation line where your relaxed hair meets the new growth hair but without the white bulb. 

This area of the hair becomes very weak if we stretch the relaxer too long and especially if we're not taking care of relaxer stretched hair the way it should be taken care of. I myself just completed a 5 month relaxer stretch and I must tell you, I will never do that again. I feel that my hair was breaking too much afterwards. 

Are you sure it's shedding or breakage? If it is breakage then I suggest that you use a mild protein treatment followed by deep conditioning once a week for at least 6 weeks. You just might need a hardcore protein treatment and a deep conditioner first to drastically slow down the breakage. See how your hair responds the hardcore treatment and then let us know so we can direct you further, okay?


----------



## MisTatim

Ok, I'm about 2 weeks in of using Mega-Tek rebuilder at least every other day. I JUST did my first wash w/ premier shampoo and cream rinse. Why is this notable? Take a look at how LITTLE hair I lost this wash:






Why is this significant? Because this is how much hair I lost the previous wash:




Thanks to all you ladies for showing me the light and all your assistance.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

Shimmie said:


> Hi Mz Dee Dee... First here's a great big hug
> 
> Don't worry about your hair shedding, it's a normal process for many reasons, especially when we 'change' our hair care regime. It's happened to me before.
> 
> Let's stop the shedding, okay? How? With *GARLIC*! *It WORKS*!
> 
> First you have to smile and not worry about your hair anymore, okay?
> 
> Here is my homemade recipe which really works.
> 
> All you need is *Garlic POWDER* (not the salted kind, but the plain powder) and *CASTOR OIL. *
> 
> *(Olive Oil and Garlic is a wonderful combination and Smells Yummie  but Castor Oil makes hair GROW!) *
> 
> *RECIPE:*
> 
> Mix 2 heaping tablespoons of *Garlic Powder* with 2-3 ounces of *Castor Oil*. (loose paste texture) Stir well and then *gently* rub it into your scalp.
> 
> The granules of the Garlic powder are excellent for massaging your scalp. It will feel gritty,  but you will feel like you've had a wonderful scalp massage.
> 
> *Gently *smooth the mixture in your hair (grit and all); put on a plastic cap; then wrap your head with a towel over the cap and relax or read the forum for at least an hour.
> 
> Gently wash your hair with a gentle shampoo or do a conditioner wash. The granules will rinse out easily and the conditoner will remove any trace of the garlic scent.
> 
> Do this about 3 times a week and you will have less and less shedding. It really works.
> 
> *Garlic Hair Care Products:*
> 
> I also have Nutrine Garlic shampoo and the Nutrine Garlic creme conditioner (comes in a jar) which I use once a week. And the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment (this smells very nice ).
> 
> Note: Sick Bay (www.sickbay.biz) sells the Alter Ego ($5 less) but it's often out of stock. So I purchased it from Amazon with the Nutrine garlic hair care line.
> 
> *Process:*
> 
> Once the shedding stops, resume the Mega Tek or the OCT a little at a time and see if the shedding has ceased. You should be okay.
> 
> Still do a *Gentle *Garlic/Castor Oil scalp massage at least twice a week, whether you use Mega Tek or Ovation or not.
> 
> Garlic just protects the hair, period. And Castor Oil is hair growth guaranteed, it's just not as fast as Mega Tek or Ovation. But the Garlic/Castor Oil is an excellent Hair Care Regime to keep on hand just for maintanence to stop shedding.
> 
> Here's *Aggie's *(_our member_) Recipe and it's also *EXCELLENT!*
> 
> *From Aggie's Post:*  *Thanks Aggie*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Angels, I hope these garlic regimes help. Just find your preferred way to use it and GROW that hair of yours down to the ground.
> 
> Happy Hair Growth.... Don't let shedding stop you in your tracks; fight back with Garlic. It really and truly works!  It really does.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Shimmie.... :blowkiss:


 
Wow thank you soo soo much for the input and a big ole hug right back at ya. Im going to try this along witht he garlic shampoo.  Is it just regular garlic powder from the Spice isle??


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

Aggie said:


> Like JN, I'm stumped as well. But let me ask you this...You indicated that you do not get growth, so how is your diet, water and vitamin intake? Have you had a colon cleanse lately? I know this sounds a little gross but I clean my colon often as a lot of bodily diseases and sluggish health come from the colon. The master cleanse is awesome too. Ask Sareca, she'll tell you.
> 
> I will be using the master cleanse on Monday of next week for a few days. My body bounces back healthy after every single one of them. Try eating your foods in as close to their raw state as possible and reduce all processed foods if possible. I'm not saying that this is the problem, but we're trying to come up with possible solutions for your hair to grow as fast as possible. We're all on this hair journey together. No man, or in this case, no woman will be left behind. We will not leave you behind Mz DEE DEE.


 

Thank you so much for your suggestions. I drink lots of water because I recenlty started taking MSM, Nioxin recharging supplements, Super B Complex and Biotin which in addition to the MT should  give me a serious hair boost yet i see no progress, in fact it seems my hair is growing even slower than before (or maybe im just watching it too closely). I dont know about the colon cleansing but im going to try to clean up my diet and work out more and see how that goes. hopefully along with shimmie's garlic recipe ill have some good news to share next month. 

Thanks again


----------



## PanamasOwn

I have been using MT for about 2 weeks now (every other day) and I am not only shedding but have breakage as well. I keep seeing little small strands that are very thick and hard to break, while other strands are like an elastic and then break. Most have thee white bulb on the end, but lately I have been seeing alot more smaller hairs.

I am tex-laxed so the last time I did a relaxer was Feb. I have about 1.5 inches of new growth in the middle and about 1 inch on the outside.. Do you think I need to relax to avoid the breakage?? I feel my hair getting thicker and I see it getting longer, but should I relax to avoid severe breakage? I was trying to wait it out until August (6 mths) b4 I relaxed..


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

I just applied my new mt mix. This is my 2rd application overall. My mix consists of mt, saa, jojoba and sweet almond. I have some honyquat on the way.

I also purchased a garlic shampoo today.


----------



## explosiva9

Hi;

I'm a newbie but I have been following the thread for about 3 weeks now and decided to join.  I ordered megatek yesterday along with a whole bunch of stuff I saw on this thread.  Tomorrow I'm going shopping with my mom for the oils and additional stuff to assist in my pursuit of long luscious locks, lol!!  My hairstory- I can grow hair long but usually get bored and chop it all off.  A few yrs ago I moved to Tampa Fl and b/w the hard water, crazy school/work schedule, and pure lazyness, my hair just got so damaged.  I have since moved back to NY, but the lazyness remains.  Until now!!  I want to restore the health and beauty of my hair and grow it super long.  Right now I am at apl, I think, or very close to it.  But my hair is super duper damage and I'm not sure if i should chop it all off and start over, or nurse it back to health as I can't stand seeing my hair like this.  Once my MT comes in with all the other stuff, I will take a starting pic, and I guess I will create a "fotki" and all that great stuff I see on your signatures!  You ladies have inspired me and encouraged me to get off my lazy bones and take care of my hair, and body!!  Also going back to the gym!!

Thanks
EX


----------



## Zenobia61

Hey,   You will love it here!!


----------



## Twisties

Posting to join the Ovation Challenge Club.  I officially start on Sunday, June 1st.  I purchased the introductory package to start, and will see how it goes from there.  

Thanks JanuaryNoir for pushing me to get it!  Hope to have good results too!


----------



## january noir

Twisties said:


> Posting to join the Ovation Challenge Club. I officially start on Sunday, June 1st. I purchased the introductory package to start, and will see how it goes from there.
> 
> Thanks JanuaryNoir for pushing me to get it! Hope to have good results too!


 
 WELCOME TO THE CLUB Twisties!!!!


----------



## Twisties

january noir said:


> WELCOME TO THE CLUB Twisties!!!!


 
Thanks girl!  I had to test it first to make sure I am not allergic.  My skin didn't react so I am in! Woo hoo.  

I plan to use it the rest of the year along with my other challenges. Let me update my siggie.   I hope it gets rid of some of this gray hair like some are reporting.


----------



## Shimmie

Mz DEE DEE said:


> Wow thank you soo soo much for the input and a big ole hug right back at ya. Im going to try this along witht he garlic shampoo. Is it just regular garlic powder from the Spice isle??


Hi Angel... another hug for you 

Yes, it's the regular Garlic powder (not garlic salt  ) from the spice aisle in the store.  I got mine from Wholefoods and in other health food stores you can buy Garlic powder in larger amounts.

You can use Olive Oil or Castor Oil, but Castor Oil makes hair grow.  

*Here's what's important:*

*Stop *using the MegaTek (or the OCT) for a while.  We want to get the shedding under control first.  Then gradually resume the MegaTek or the OCT.  Your hair is reacting to its potency and is not strong enough to receive the benefits. 

You should see a difference in less shedding right away, but give it at least a month.  Garlic *strengthens* the hair.  I learned this from an Indian friend and an Indian hair care site.  Castor oil is one of their favorite hair care oils.  

*Also decrease as much sugar and salt* *as you can from your diet.*  These items deplete the effects of vitamins and nutrients in our bodies.  We need those nutrients to feed our hair to keep it from shedding and to grow long and healthy.  

If you can add, spirilina and / or kelp to your vitamin regime.  The value of these sea veggies feed the hair and works wonders in our bodies and skin.   Wheat grass and Barley are also excellent and each of these come in powedered or pill/capsule form.  I prefer the *powder form* and I add them to juice or smoothies.  

Drink lots of water and most of all smile when you say your prayers.    For God is blessing the hairs on your head to grow full and healthy.  

Take care precious one.


----------



## Shimmie

sexyeyes3616 said:


> I read on here that some ladies said the shedding stops after the first week well its my second or third week using oct and i am still shedding. I might just give up on this.


Hi pretty lady:  

Aggie has given you some excellent advice.  Take heed to it and don't worry about the OCT.  Heal your hair first and then resume the OCT gradually.  

More hugs....


----------



## Aggie

PanamasOwn said:


> I have been using MT for about 2 weeks now (every other day) and I am not only shedding but have breakage as well. I keep seeing little small strands that are very thick and hard to break, while other strands are like an elastic and then break. Most have thee white bulb on the end, but lately I have been seeing alot more smaller hairs.
> 
> I am tex-laxed so the last time I did a relaxer was Feb. I have about 1.5 inches of new growth in the middle and about 1 inch on the outside.. Do you think I need to relax to avoid the breakage?? I feel my hair getting thicker and I see it getting longer, but should I relax to avoid severe breakage? I was trying to wait it out until August (6 mths) b4 I relaxed..


 
Hi PO, are you applying a moisturizing deep conditioning to your hair weekly? It sounds like you're breaking at the demarcation line where the relaxed hair connects to the new growth so you may have to relax your hair sooner than you want to. Also, have you been using any type of protein treatment to keep the demarcation area strong while you stretch, and if so what have you been using and how often?


----------



## MrsQueeny

Last night I started taking my braids out. They were only in for 3 weeks and at week 2 they were looking like a hot bushy mess. I had to tie it down every night so it was smooth cuz yall know I was not going out looking like that. Anyway, I took my time and was only able to take the front ones out.  Today as I was driving to work, I touched my hair and my new growth felt different.  It feels smoother and stronger!!!  When I take the back out, I will do a length check. Q


----------



## carcajada

MT gives me bad build up. I guess I use too much of it. 

Now I'm having to wash my hair more than I would like and buy a different shampoo in order to lift all the product off my scalp. erplexed


----------



## Luvableboo

I don't know what is going on... not sure if hair is getting longer... but it sure is geeting thicker.. breakage and shedding are almost Nil.... 

Lets see what happens....


----------



## jrae

I am not a shampoo-er typically but I love OCT color therapy shampoo.  I don't see any difference in my grays yet but the color of my hair is vibrant, just blinging after the shampoo alone.


----------



## Aggie

ClassyND said:


> MT gives me bad build up. I guess I use too much of it.
> 
> Now I'm having to wash my hair more than I would like and buy a different shampoo in order to lift all the product off my scalp. erplexed


 
I use MT and I find that I clarify my scalp every couple of weeks now too. I really don't mind anyway as I am in the co-wash challenge, Steam conditioning challenge, and DC challenge. I love washing my hair anyway, using the MT on my scalp daily just gives me an excuse to wash my hair as it did when I was applying my MN mix a month ago.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

help im only 5 weeks post and my NG is out of control. im not sure what to do!!!


----------



## ayoung

^^^My new growth is crazy in the back.
The top and sides are slow as usual--but more than I normally have at 4 weeks post.

I'm in LOVE with the new growth in the back

I'm just keeping my hair as moisturized as possible w/ little manipulation.


----------



## Aggie

sunbasque said:


> help im only 5 weeks post and my NG is out of control. im not sure what to do!!!


 
Increase your deep conditioning, wait another week or two before you relax your hair. I know it's gonna seem hard, but at least try stretching another week. Try not to comb from the roots, only the ends. I find that when I shampoo my hair with Porosity control shampoo too, that this helps to detangle my hair a lot and the comb literally glides through the new growth almost as if my relaxer is only 2 weeks post. Try this and see how your new growth behaves and then stretch an additional week if you could. HTH!


----------



## january noir

ClassyND said:


> MT gives me bad build up. I guess I use too much of it.
> 
> Now I'm having to wash my hair more than I would like and buy a different shampoo in order to lift all the product off my scalp. erplexed


 
The Ovation Color Therapy shampoo is excellent for cleansing the scalp and preparing for applying the growth/rebuilder treatment.  If the Ovation is not a price point you like, the EQyss shampoos should work like a charm or Nexxus Aloe Rid might work too.


----------



## carcajada

Aggie said:


> I use MT and I find that I clarify my scalp every couple of weeks now too. I really don't mind anyway as I am in the co-wash challenge, Steam conditioning challenge, and DC challenge. I love washing my hair anyway, using the MT on my scalp daily just gives me an excuse to wash my hair as it did when I was applying my MN mix a month ago.



You're lucky. My hair doesn't like all the manipulation washing brings. I hope it gets stronger since I'll be having to wash it more often. 



january noir said:


> The Ovation Color Therapy shampoo is excellent for cleansing the scalp and preparing for applying the growth/rebuilder treatment.  If the Ovation is not a price point you like, the EQyss shampoos should work like a charm or Nexxus Aloe Rid might work too.



Thanks!


----------



## tt8

*WHO'S READY FOR THE FIRST UPDATE SHOTS?

*Sunday June 1 is the first check-in. So lets pull out those pix. I can't wait to see all the progress made thus far. If you are new to the challenge and aren't ready for this round, no worries find encouragement in the posted pics and be ready for the next round. 
*
post them here in our new pix thread! this way we can conveniently share our pix and easily compare our progress without going through all the pages of this thread. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4665379#post4665379
Ovación
tt8*


----------



## Extremus

tt8 said:


> *WHO'S READY FOR THE FIRST UPDATE SHOTS?
> 
> *Sunday June 1 is the first check-in. So lets pull out those pix. I can't wait to see all the progress made thus far. If you are new to the challenge and aren't ready for this round, no worries find encouragement in the posted pics and *be ready for the next round. *



:superbanana: I just got mine in today!

I applied a little and it left my scalp dandruff/flaky like  What's that about? My hair is itchy now  It's only Day 1


----------



## tt8

tt8 said:


> *WHO'S READY FOR THE FIRST UPDATE SHOTS?
> 
> *Sunday June 1 is the first check-in. So lets pull out those pix. I can't wait to see all the progress made thus far. If you are new to the challenge and aren't ready for this round, no worries find encouragement in the posted pics and be ready for the next round.
> *
> post them here in our new pix thread! this way we can conveniently share our pix and easily compare our progress without going through all the pages of this thread.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4665379#post4665379
> Ovación
> tt8*


*BUMPING>>>*


----------



## PanamasOwn

Aggie said:


> Hi PO, are you applying a moisturizing deep conditioning to your hair weekly? It sounds like you're breaking at the demarcation line where the relaxed hair connects to the new growth so you may have to relax your hair sooner than you want to. Also, have you been using any type of protein treatment to keep the demarcation area strong while you stretch, and if so what have you been using and how often?


 

I wasnt but now I am.. I did a DC today and WOW...what a difference.. I guess my hair was just in need of more moisture. My curls pop so much more now and m NG is crazy thick. 

I didnt want to add any other proteins besides MT (had protein overload in the past, learned my mistake from that) so now I just use a mixture of MT with Mahbranjhi (sp?) oil and it seems to even things out. I think I will be able to wait to August.

One weird thing has been happening in the past 3 days, my scalp is super sore. Like not itchy but sore, maybe Im experienceing accelerated growth. I know that my hair has gotten thicker in the past week, but I'm not too sure about length. My One year Hairversary is coming up so I will update fully with pics then.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Aggie said:


> Increase your deep conditioning, wait another week or two before you relax your hair. I know it's gonna seem hard, but at least try stretching another week. Try not to comb from the roots, only the ends. I find that when I shampoo my hair with Porosity control shampoo too, that this helps to detangle my hair a lot and the comb literally glides through the new growth almost as if my relaxer is only 2 weeks post. Try this and see how your new growth behaves and then stretch an additional week if you could. HTH!



Thanks! I will try to get to 3 months. I just remembered i have jane carter nourish and shine so i will use on edges and ends. I hope i can make it!


----------



## Aggie

Okay after reading and posting in this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=240291 I got up and grabbed my Mega Tek and just added about 2oz of BT and 5 tubes of MN to it for the duration of the 90 days I will be using MT. I even put 1/8th of a teaspoon of cayenne pepper, a few drops each of peppermint, rosemary, ylang ylang, tea tree, cedarwood, and white thyme essential oils and another ounce of JBCO in the mix as well. I will be applying it to my scalp just before retiring for bed tonight. I will update on how it works later.

ETA: I am trying to use up my remaining MN and BT so I can just stick with OCT for a while after I'm done using my MT. Oooh I just remember, I also have some surge that I need to use up as well. I can't find it on the market any longer so I might as well use it up if and before it goes bad on me.


----------



## tt8

*WHERE ARE THOSE PROGRESS PIX* (I DONT' WANNA CALL NO NAMES...BUT IF YOU WERE PLEDGEES 1-20+, YEP YOU)*???? IT'S TIME TO POST. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT WE'VE BEEN BLESSED WITH...

LET US SEE 'EM...POST THEM HERE
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=240233
*


----------



## belleama

tt8 said:


> *WHERE ARE THOSE PROGRESS PIX* (I DONT' WANNA CALL NO NAMES...BUT IF YOU WERE PLEDGEES 1-20+, YEP YOU)*???? IT'S TIME TO POST. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT WE'VE BEEN BLESSED WITH...*
> 
> *LET US SEE 'EM...POST THEM HERE*
> *http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=240233*


 
I added my pics to the thread. Not sure if they are going to help any since I've only just started using OCT and my other before pics were not right after a relaxer like these ones are. 

DH says I am only 2 - 2.5 inches from BSL now. About a month ago I was just grazing APL IMO now I am leaving it in the dust so Im excited.  

I'm updating my fotki too. So you guys can check there for more pics.


----------



## yodie

Aggie said:


> Okay after reading and posting in this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=240291 I got up and grabbed my Mega Tek and just added about 2oz of BT and 5 tubes of MN to it for the duration of the 90 days I will be using MT. I even put 1/8th of a teaspoon of cayenne pepper, a few drops each of peppermint, rosemary, ylang ylang, tea tree, cedarwood, and white thyme essential oils and another ounce of JBCO in the mix as well. I will be applying it to my scalp just before retiring for bed tonight. I will update on how it works later.
> 
> ETA: I am trying to use up my remaining MN and BT so I can just stick with OCT for a while after I'm done using my MT. Oooh I just remember, I also have some surge that I need to use up as well. I can't find it on the market any longer so I might as well use it up if and before it goes bad on me.


 
I was considering mixing my MN and OVT/MT as well.  Right now I'm applying both separately, everyday.  

Think I'm gonna just throw them both in the same bottle and apply! 

I already know that MN gives me great growth. Everything else is extra.


----------



## ayoung

^^^Yep, I mix MN and CT. I've been doing it since May 16th.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty

this may sound like a dumb question...but,are u supposed to use mt as a leave in or do u rinse it out?erplexed


----------



## JustKiya

dreamer03 said:


> this may sound like a dumb question...but,are u supposed to use mt as a leave in or do u rinse it out?erplexed



People do both - it really depends on what you would rather.


----------



## january noir

dreamer03 said:


> this may sound like a dumb question...but,are u supposed to use mt as a leave in or do u rinse it out?erplexed


 
It's not a dumb question.  People are using it so many ways, it could make your head swim. 

I use the Ovation, but it's the same concept.  

*For daily use* = I apply mine for about 5-10 minutes daily on clean, wet scalp and then rinse out following by the creme rinse.

*For use as a* *treatment (1-2x week)* = apply on clean wet scalp for 1-2 hours or overnight and rinse out in the morning.  Follow with creme rinse.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty

january noir said:


> It's not a dumb question. People are using it so many ways, it could make your head swim.
> 
> I use the Ovation, but it's the same concept.
> 
> *For daily use* = I apply mine for about 5-10 minutes daily on clean, wet scalp and then rinse out following by the creme rinse.
> 
> *For use as a* *treatment (1-2x week)* = apply on clean wet scalp for 1-2 hours or overnight and rinse out in the morning. Follow with creme rinse.


 

thanks for answering
I just ordered mt yesterday and wasn't quite sure what to do w/ it when it gets here


----------



## cupcakes

ok i finaly ordered my OCT so yall can re- welcome me to the challenge lol... cant wait to get megga growth and thickness like all of u wonderful ladies

im not really sure how im gonna use it but i was thinking:

monday-thurs:
spritz scalp with water & apply OCT in the night 
co- wash the next morning
apply leave in & seal with castor oil
rollerset


fridays:
pre-poo
shampoo
apply OCT and let it sit for 5 minutes 
rinse out
Condition & detangle
Deep Condition
apply leave in 
roller set

is this a good plan?


----------



## esoterica

E_Williams20 said:


> :superbanana: I just got mine in today!
> 
> I applied a little and it left my scalp dandruff/flaky like  What's that about? My hair is itchy now  It's only Day 1


The Mega Tek is doing this to me too. Not to mention the shedding...


----------



## MisTatim

When I apply MegaTek to my roots, I also oil my scalp. It's stopped the overwhelming amount of hair I was shedding. Maybe you are applying too much?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

MisTatim said:


> When I apply MegaTek to my roots, I also oil my scalp. It's stopped the overwhelming amount of hair I was shedding. Maybe you are applying too much?



i mixed mine with oils


----------



## Soliel185

6 Weeks ago I started using MT - Brown shirt = before MT. I skipped a week while on vacation though.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Alright, today I got the ultimate proof Ovation and MT are working --

I haven't seen my SO for more than a month, he's been traveling for work.
I met him at the airport, he actually stopped and stared at me then blurted out, "OMG, your HAIR!"

He said it was so much longer and thicker than the last time he saw me, and he couldn't keep his hands out of it.   

I never told him what I was using, or what it was doing to my hair, so this was real feedback.  I couldn't be happier, I knew this stuff was making a difference!  I just had to share this with you guys, it really does work!


----------



## JustKiya

WomanlyCharm said:


> Alright, today I got the ultimate proof Ovation and MT are working --
> 
> I haven't seen my SO for more than a month, he's been traveling for work.
> I met him at the airport, *he actually stopped and stared at me then blurted out, "OMG, your HAIR!"*
> 
> He said it was so much longer and thicker than the last time he saw me, and he couldn't keep his hands out of it.
> 
> I never told him what I was using, or what it was doing to my hair, so this was real feedback.  I couldn't be happier, I knew this stuff was making a difference!  I just had to share this with you guys, it really does work!



That's FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Extremus

Soliel185 said:


> 6 Weeks ago I started using MT - Brown shirt = before MT. I skipped a week while on vacation though.



That's what's up!


----------



## Key

Is anyone using the Rejuvenator and getting any growth??  I have the sample pack from Ovation and am starting to run out of the CT so I have to figure out if I can keep up the expense of getting the CT or get something else less expensive but with results.  erplexed Any help?!


----------



## Aggie

Key said:


> Is anyone using the Rejuvenator and getting any growth?? I have the sample pack from Ovation and am starting to run out of the CT so I have to figure out if I can keep up the expense of getting the CT or get something else less expensive but with results. erplexed Any help?!


 
I'm sure LondonDiva can help with an answer for you but I thingk she is travelling right now and will probably won't be back on the board until another week or two. She, like me has been using the Mega Tek Cell Rebuilder but she has been using it about a month longer than I have. I hope she comes soon with an answer for you as she has had very good success with MT.


----------



## Aquafina

Hello all! I'm joining in. I ordered the mega tek cell rebuilder yesterday.


----------



## belleama

Key said:


> Is anyone using the Rejuvenator and getting any growth?? I have the sample pack from Ovation and am starting to run out of the CT so I have to figure out if I can keep up the expense of getting the CT or get something else less expensive but with results. erplexed Any help?!


 
IIRC the rejuvenator has been discontinued but has the same ingredients as OCT. The rebuilder is the equine version with slightly different ingredients but supposedly has more of the active or growth promoting ingredients. HTH!


----------



## belleama

belleama said:


> ETA: Mother of Mary WTF!! Okay remember that minimal shedding I mentioned? Well I decided to go and do a preemptive alter ego treatment along with my regular protien DC. I also left a little OCT on my scalp as well. 15 mins under my soft bonnet. Off to the shower to wash it all out. Hair feels even weirder than normal. Put in my detangling instant conditioner. Start combing through. All is well and then its NOT!
> 
> Big long clump of hair made me catch my breath and almost pass out!! I guess that might've been a panic attack or something. Then I look at the clump. Its only 4 hairs. WTF??? 4 hairs scared the living crap out of me.  Just 4? Not normal I tell you! Then I start to feel better and comb through the rest of the hair loosing so many hairs it was like a mass exodus. Not paniced though. I calmly count the hairs once I am done and its only like 20. Umm... Yeah. Finish up the rest of what I'm doing and notice the under processed section is acting peculiar as well. Will this never end? *sigh*
> 
> Next side note: The under processed hair is very untangled, very smooth, very peculiar. The NG is only apparent on wet hair now. The New NG is starting to be more apparent and definately rebelling against "the norm." The whole lot is very very peculiar and good in some weird and twisted way. I just hope something bad doesn't happen.


 
:update: Update on my shedding. I started taking Allicin 4000 Garlic tablets to stop the shedding and it has worked.  I didn't like the idea of adding garlic shampoos, conditioners or deep conditioners so I went with the tablets thinking that should help. The guy at vitamin shoppe suggested Allicin because it is supposedly the active ingredient in garlic. I'm taking 12000 mg daily (two tablets). 

Anyway I just wanted to suggest this as a possible solution to those of us experiencing excessive shedding.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Oooh, goody goody! I'm gonna pick some up. I am not putting another product on my hair, because my hair is really starting to get ticked off at me for touching it so much. Taking garlic internally is a good idea. Thanks smarty pants


----------



## Soliel185

E_Williams20 said:


> That's what's up!


 

Thaaaaanks!


----------



## SelfStyled

belleama said:


> :update: Update on my shedding. I started taking Allicin 4000 Garlic tablets to stop the shedding and it has worked.  I didn't like the idea of adding garlic shampoos, conditioners or deep conditioners so I went with the tablets thinking that should help. The guy at vitamin shoppe suggested Allicin because it is supposedly the active ingredient in garlic. I'm taking 8000 mcg daily (two tablets).
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to suggest this as a possible solution to those of us experiencing excessive shedding.


 
That's a really good idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NOLA2NY

Ok ladies, I tried to go thru the post but its 253 pages...I would like to join and I'm ordering today, but I have a few questions. I am transitioning (9months) and I get my hair flat ironed every 2 weeks. I would like to use the CT only. Will this cause my hair to revert if I put it on my scalp nightly. I perfer not to wash daily because I cannot deal with the two textures very well. Please advise. erplexedThanks!


----------



## CocoBunny

Shimmie said:


> Hi Mz Dee Dee... First here's a great big hug
> 
> Don't worry about your hair shedding, it's a normal process for many reasons, especially when we 'change' our hair care regime. It's happened to me before.
> 
> Let's stop the shedding, okay? How? With *GARLIC*! *It WORKS*!
> 
> First you have to smile and not worry about your hair anymore, okay?
> 
> Here is my homemade recipe which really works.
> 
> All you need is *Garlic POWDER* (not the salted kind, but the plain powder) and *CASTOR OIL. *
> 
> *(Olive Oil and Garlic is a wonderful combination and Smells Yummie  but Castor Oil makes hair GROW!) *
> 
> *RECIPE:*
> 
> Mix 2 heaping tablespoons of *Garlic Powder* with 2-3 ounces of *Castor Oil*. (loose paste texture) Stir well and then *gently* rub it into your scalp.
> 
> The granules of the Garlic powder are excellent for massaging your scalp. It will feel gritty,  but you will feel like you've had a wonderful scalp massage.
> 
> *Gently *smooth the mixture in your hair (grit and all); put on a plastic cap; then wrap your head with a towel over the cap and relax or read the forum for at least an hour.
> 
> Gently wash your hair with a gentle shampoo or do a conditioner wash. The granules will rinse out easily and the conditoner will remove any trace of the garlic scent.
> 
> Do this about 3 times a week and you will have less and less shedding. It really works.
> 
> *Garlic Hair Care Products:*
> 
> I also have Nutrine Garlic shampoo and the Nutrine Garlic creme conditioner (comes in a jar) which I use once a week. And the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment (this smells very nice ).
> 
> Note: Sick Bay (www.sickbay.biz) sells the Alter Ego ($5 less) but it's often out of stock. So I purchased it from Amazon with the Nutrine garlic hair care line.
> 
> *Process:*
> 
> Once the shedding stops, resume the Mega Tek or the OCT a little at a time and see if the shedding has ceased. You should be okay.
> 
> Still do a *Gentle *Garlic/Castor Oil scalp massage at least twice a week, whether you use Mega Tek or Ovation or not.
> 
> Garlic just protects the hair, period. And Castor Oil is hair growth guaranteed, it's just not as fast as Mega Tek or Ovation. But the Garlic/Castor Oil is an excellent Hair Care Regime to keep on hand just for maintanence to stop shedding.
> 
> Here's *Aggie's *(_our member_) Recipe and it's also *EXCELLENT!*
> 
> *From Aggie's Post:*  *Thanks Aggie*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Angels, I hope these garlic regimes help. Just find your preferred way to use it and GROW that hair of yours down to the ground.
> 
> Happy Hair Growth.... Don't let shedding stop you in your tracks; fight back with Garlic. It really and truly works!  It really does.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Shimmie.... :blowkiss:


 
Thank you for posting the receipe.  It GREATLY reduced my shedding the first time I used it.  The garlic granules did take a bit of effort to wash out and the smell is kind of lingering, BUT it stopped the shedding and that the important thing.  Thank you again!


----------



## Aggie

NOLA2NY said:


> Ok ladies, I tried to go thru the post but its 253 pages...I would like to join and I'm ordering today, but I have a few questions. I am transitioning (9months) and I get my hair flat ironed every 2 weeks. I would like to use the CT only. Will this cause my hair to revert if I put it on my scalp nightly. I perfer not to wash daily because I cannot deal with the two textures very well. Please advise. erplexedThanks!


 
If you are natural and straighten your hair and you use the CT, it will revert depending on how much you use, by the way, I don't wash daily. I did at one time, but I don't anymore. I don't want to manipulate my hair too much anymore so I'm sticking to maybe 1 weekly co-wash and 2 weekly deep conditioning treatments and that's it for me, oh and I am not  transitioning but I do stretch my relaxers.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials7.htm

See this AA women talk about Ovation!


----------



## KPH

I have told 3 of my cousin's about this.  the one that's hardest to please bought it first, I talked to her this morning and she couldn't even describe well how much she loved the stuff and how it has changed her hair.  She told her 2 sisters and 1 sister told her daughter who has thin hair in her crown.  the daughter told her stylist about it and the stylist told her it wasn't a good idea that because of this could get expensive and she should just take HAIR VITAMINS


----------



## january noir

prettyfaceANB said:


> http://www.ovationhair.com/testimonials7.htm
> 
> See this AA women talk about Ovation!


 
    See?  What she is saying is so true!  I  OVATION and I will NEVER stop using it!!!!!


----------



## Aggie

KPH said:


> I have told 3 of my cousin's about this. the one that's hardest to please bought it first, I talked to her this morning and she couldn't even describe well how much she loved the stuff and how it has changed her hair. She told her 2 sisters and 1 sister told her daughter who has thin hair in her crown. the daughter told her stylist about it and the stylist told her it wasn't a good idea that because of this could get expensive and she should just take HAIR VITAMINS


 
Why are the hairstylists the ones who are always hating on something good, new and different that comes out for our hair? They should encourage a good thing, and that way we could trust them more.


----------



## Aggie

Well yawl know I can't wait to finish using my MT so I can move onto my OCT. I do love MT though. 

Oh and I want to get a hair cut, don't know why, I am suddenly wanting a change, that's really wierd. Hmm, I think I have to get a short pixie wig and see if that decreases this crazy urge or just cornrow my hair to keep me from messin' with it. I mean, have you guys seen daepae's hair? It's short and beautiful.


----------



## AngieB

Could it be because it would take away from their $$$$ if they actually told people doing it on your own and using these products actually work. I have only been here for a few months..but my hair is healthier than ever..and its actually growing to lengths I have never seen before. Been stuck at SL forever and then got some braids which damaged my hair terribly. Things are looking up..my hair is growing down...All is well in my world..Hoping for BSL by August...ladies..keep your fingers crossed for me.
Thank you.


----------



## KPH

I'm so mad about that right now.  This girl is a lawyer and so his her husband, they have no kids so she can afford to spend $100 on her head for products at home.  I'm sure she pays the stylist that much to apply perm and make more hair come out.  I told my cousin about all the products, she researched and got to ordering now she's in love with Ovation and i'm telling you, this woman is extremely hard to please and impress.  I told her mine was thinning at the top and my last touch up I just left that area alone (2nd) time and still put my cell therapy up there and it has totally thickened up and has almost 2 full inches of growth from 3 strands.  Now my younger cousin is going through this and she wants to repeat some crap somebody it telling her.  All I can do is wait until she sees me again and see my hair, i'm sure she'll get it then.


----------



## KPH

I'm so mad about that right now. This girl is a lawyer and so his her husband, they have no kids so she can afford to spend $100 on her head for products at home. I'm sure she pays the stylist that much to apply perm and make more hair come out. I told my cousin about all the products, she researched and got to ordering now she's in love with Ovation and i'm telling you, this woman is extremely hard to please and impress. I told her mine was thinning at the top and my last touch up I just left that area alone (2nd) time and still put my cell therapy up there and it has totally thickened up and has almost 2 full inches of growth from 3 strands. Now my younger cousin is going through this and she wants to repeat some crap somebody it telling her. All I can do is wait until she sees me again and see my hair, i'm sure she'll get it then.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

How long are you guys stretching for? It feels like Im 3 months post.


----------



## MrsQueeny

I posted in the pic update thread and I got an inch!!! I started using MT at the end of April. I am def sticking with this!!! Q


----------



## Dogmd

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay I've been using mega tek on my scalp for less than a week. More like five days. I got my OCT later in the week and I'm stoked. I'm thinking of mixing them together. Don't laugh, but I have a miniature dauschund who is practically bald on both sides of her head. It's like two bald spots the size of quarters by each ear. My parents call my dog, lovingly, baldy. I put it on her too! See I bought the regular pet, not equine one in the 2 oz container by accident (Emailed the company and they told me it was safe to use on humans as well!)... Well her bald spots are gone. And as for me, I am growing hair too. I really think I got almost half an inch, but I have to wait until I press because I am natural. I was going to press and then start taking pics, so sadly I won't be able to document my before and after. I'll have to press, take pics, and then start documenting from there. However, I stretched out my hair, and I know I was at top of brastrap, just grazing, and now I'm a half an inch lower than that. I am also eating well, so maybe that's it too. I don't want to get too excited because maybe some is shrinkage. BUT I know this stuff works because I've seen it with my dog (don't laugh people! It says man and beast so I tested it out. And don't laugh at my dog! ) I'm really excited about this stuff.The pet one says it grows hair faster than the equine and the human, so I'm glad I got that one. The other's say 30 percent faster, that one said 50 percent. When I read reviews, they say it really grows even faster, but I understand the company understating a product, than over. In my dog's case: Her hair has NEVER grown there. NEVER. She is three years old and my veternarian said she would always be bald there. So it grew hair 100 percent, because there was no 20-30-40-50 percent faster. Hair just did not grow there ever. Excuse the piece of paper in her way. I was flipping through a magazine when I took this picture and that page got in the way. Here's Cookie's picture without the bald spot! Go mega tek! Okay, so it's a pic of my dog, but I'm just too excited about this product.


 
Go Cookie.. i am impressed!!


----------



## gymfreak336

I have been using this whole system since the 24th of May or so. 

I can't say I have growth yet but my hair is behaving so well. I have been using the whole system daily and just letting my hair air-dry in a bun but last night I decided to rollerset it. Well this morning, I was meeting my friend Brian for breakfast and the first thing he said to me was "Dang D, you hair is THICK".  >Insert White Girl Hair Toss< 
He is a barber so he ran his hands through it and commented on the softness of my hair. He said my ends even look good which made me feel great since I had him help me dust a couple of times these past few months. I had planned on having him trim up a little bit of it but he doesn't think I need a trim just yet. He is going to help me to a S&D later on but I don't think we are going to really find anything major for once  

My hair is alot stronger, I have a ton of movement and body and the natural sheen is amazing. The texture just looks and feels different. Whats even better is that with my long running history of scalp problems, I haven't gotten any itchies since I started doing this. The daily washing combined with the gentle nourishing shampoo has seemed to heal my scalp.


----------



## gymfreak336

Queeny20 said:


> I posted in the pic update thread and I got an inch!!! I started using MT at the end of April. I am def sticking with this!!! Q



Thats Great Queeny!


----------



## tt8

Aggie said:


> Well yawl know I can't wait to finish using my MT so I can move onto my OCT. I do love MT though.
> *Oh and I want to get a hair cut, don't know why, I am suddenly wanting a change, that's really wierd. Hmm, I think I have to get a short pixie wig and see if that decreases this crazy urge *or just cornrow my hair to keep me from messin' with it. I mean, have you guys seen daepae's hair? It's short and beautiful.


*Girl you better slap that wig on and keep it moving. 
* 


Queeny20 said:


> I posted in the pic update thread and I got an inch!!! I started using MT at the end of April. I am def sticking with this!!! Q


*Congrats Q! Are you having any shedding? What are you doing not to shed? I'm calling you this weekend. I have blonde moments. I'm so sorry!.*


gymfreak336 said:


> I have been using this whole system since the 24th of May or so.
> 
> I can't say I have growth yet but my hair is behaving so well. I have been using the whole system daily and just letting my hair air-dry in a bun but last night I decided to rollerset it. Well this morning, I was meeting my friend Brian for breakfast and the first thing he said to me was "Dang D, you hair is THICK".  >Insert White Girl Hair Toss<
> He is a barber so he ran his hands through it and commented on the softness of my hair. He said my ends even look good which made me feel great since I had him help me dust a couple of times these past few months. I had planned on having him trim up a little bit of it but he doesn't think I need a trim just yet. He is going to help me to a S&D later on but I don't think we are going to really find anything major for once
> 
> My hair is alot stronger, I have a ton of movement and body and the natural sheen is amazing. The texture just looks and feels different. Whats even better is that with my long running history of scalp problems, I haven't gotten any itchies since I started doing this. The daily washing combined with the gentle nourishing shampoo has seemed to heal my scalp.


*Yea gym! I'm so happy for you. I know we are all getting something different out of this system. My sides grow like snails but they seem to be coming in better than normal. Are you dealing with any shedding? I really want my hair to get thicker as well. Are you applying it on the scalp only?
*


----------



## january noir

gymfreak336 said:


> I have been using this whole system since the 24th of May or so.
> 
> I can't say I have growth yet but my hair is behaving so well. I have been using the whole system daily and just letting my hair air-dry in a bun but last night I decided to rollerset it. Well this morning, I was meeting my friend Brian for breakfast and the first thing he said to me was "Dang D, you hair is THICK". >Insert White Girl Hair Toss<
> He is a barber so he ran his hands through it and commented on the softness of my hair. He said my ends even look good which made me feel great since I had him help me dust a couple of times these past few months. I had planned on having him trim up a little bit of it but he doesn't think I need a trim just yet. He is going to help me to a S&D later on but I don't think we are going to really find anything major for once
> 
> My hair is alot stronger, I have a ton of movement and body and the natural sheen is amazing. The texture just looks and feels different. Whats even better is that with my long running history of scalp problems, I haven't gotten any itchies since I started doing this. The daily washing combined with the gentle nourishing shampoo has seemed to heal my scalp.


 

I TOLD YA!!!! Congratulations Gymfreak! I* knew* the OVATION System would work for you!!!!!


----------



## gymfreak336

tt8 said:


> *Yea gym! I'm so happy for you. I know we are all getting something different out of this system. My sides grow like snails but they seem to be coming in better than normal. Are you dealing with any shedding? I really want my hair to get thicker as well. Are you applying it on the scalp only?
> *



I get a little shedding but using the alter ego garlic conditioner or some garlic oil that I buy from the cooking section of TJmaxx as a hot oil treatment works very well. 

I concentrate the cell therapy on my scalp. I have a nozzle tip on it so it makes application easier. After I shampoo, I apply it, massage it in for a couple of minutes and then rinse it out and proceed with whatever OR I wash, deep condition and then apply it to my wet scalp and bun it up. Since I roller sat my hair last night, I will probably apply it to my scalp once a day for the next 3 days until I wash it again. Then I am going back to the daily wet bun.


----------



## gymfreak336

january noir said:


> I TOLD YA!!!! Congratulations Gymfreak! I* knew* the OVATION System would work for you!!!!!



 This stuff really is amazing. Even if my hair didn't gain any extra growth, I could use the system just for the strengthening and texture benefits alone.


----------



## Aggie

tt8 said:


> *Girl you better slap that wig on and keep it moving. *


 
 Thanks honey, way ta keep me straight.

ETA: By the way GymFreak, glad you are getting the thick results from the OCT. Keep it up and the length will come.


----------



## january noir

gymfreak336 said:


> This stuff really is amazing. Even if my hair didn't gain any extra growth, I could use the system just for the strengthening and texture benefits alone.


 
I posted this same sentiment about Ovation throughout this thread.  Isn't it amazin?  So worth it to me.  I have started to budget my finances to include the Maximizing System so I will never be without it.  

I have sets everywhere; over my SO's, my house (2), my office (in case I use the office gym and want to wash my hair after working out).

I recently bought a sample kit for my 93 yr. old aunt, who has thinning hair issues.  I have the MegaTek Rebuilder and Premier Rinse, I use it and it's good, but nothing compares to the Ovation System.  It's *that* good.


----------



## Aquafina

Hey Gymfreak, what a great testimony. I think I may order the system although I'm still waiting on my shippment of megatek.


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> I posted this same sentiment about Ovation throughout this thread. Isn't it amazin? So worth it to me. I have started to budget my finances to include the Maximizing System so I will never be without it.
> 
> I have sets everywhere; over my SO's, my house (2), my office (in case I use the office gym and want to wash my hair after working out).
> 
> I recently bought a sample kit for my 93 yr. old aunt, who has thinning hair issues. I have the MegaTek Rebuilder and Premier Rinse, I use it and it's good, but nothing compares to the Ovation System. It's *that* good.


 
Because of reviews like this one and a few pics I've seen, I am glad I made the choice to use my MT first and finish off with my OCT. I sure hope this works for me as well as it has for all of you. I have at least another 6 weeks on my MT before moving on to my OCT though. Can't wait.


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> Because of reviews like this one and a few pics I've seen, I am glad I made the choice to use my MT first and finish off with my OCT. I sure hope this works for me as well as it has for all of you. I have at least anothe 6 weeks on my MT before moving on to my OCT though. Can't wait.


 
Hey Aggie! :blowkiss:
Girl, let me tell ya... your hair will love you for it! I dunno.. You may want to just go 'head and use the OCT.   Don't wait.
I keep the MT for back up in case my Ovation runs low...


----------



## MrsQueeny

Aquafina said:


> Hey Gymfreak, what a great testimony. I think I may order the system although I'm still waiting on my shippment of megatek.



Girl that MT is my new baby daddy. My hair grew an inch in 1 month and it is super strong.  I braided it last night and the strands have my fingertips feeling a little numb. It's really weird. Anyway, I am going to use this stuff for life!!!! Q


----------



## AngieB

Bad info...sorry


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> Hey Aggie! :blowkiss:
> Girl, let me tell ya... your hair will love you for it! I dunno.. You may want to just go 'head and use the OCT. Don't wait.
> I keep the MT for back up in case my Ovation runs low...


 
Hmmm, this is a great idea too, afterall I do want to get to MBL by 11:59pm September 30th 2009 just in time for my B-Day a week later.


----------



## Aggie

AngieB said:


> Ladies, I could swear I paid $150 or so for my last system. I went to check on ordering another set and look at this:
> 
> 
> *HAIR MAXIMIZING SYSTEM*
> *12 oz. bottles - #22612 *
> *All 3 products as 1 complete system. 1 - 12 ounce bottle of each: Ovation Cell Therapy, Color Therapy Shampoo & Creme Rinse. *
> *Creates Visibly Thicker, Longer, Stronger Hair Enhance Natural Color Hair Experience Luxurious, Touchable Hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only $96.49
> Unless I am mistaken, this is a great deal.


 
This is how much I paid too and with our forum 10% discount including shipping, my order came up to $98.04.`


----------



## AngieB

Ok thanks. My mind must be going. I thought it was much more the first time...Thanks...


----------



## NOLA2NY

Aggie said:


> If you are natural and straighten your hair and you use the CT, it will revert depending on how much you use, by the way, I don't wash daily. I did at one time, but I don't anymore. I don't want to manipulate my hair too much anymore so I'm sticking to maybe 1 weekly co-wash and 2 weekly deep conditioning treatments and that's it for me, oh and I am not transitioning but I do stretch my relaxers.


 

Thanks Aggie! I'm going to try putting a little on my scalp at nigh and see how it works out. Do you mind sharing your regiment? Thanks


----------



## AngieB

Well dang...now I remember. It was like $150 because I bought a second bottle of cell therapy....Yep..my mind is going...


----------



## gymfreak336

Aquafina said:


> Hey Gymfreak, what a great testimony. I think I may order the system although I'm still waiting on my shippment of megatek.



You are going to see a difference. Like I said, it has even been long since I have been using the whole shebang but if you run your fingers down a shed hair, you can tell exactly where the newgrowth is besides the curl pattern. Its thicker, stronger, more like wire.


----------



## Aggie

NOLA2NY said:


> Thanks Aggie! I'm going to try putting a little on my scalp at nigh and see how it works out. Do you mind sharing your regiment? Thanks


 
You're welcomed and I have my MT regiment in my fotki. Check it out. I have a few other recipes in there as well. Whenever I have time like I did today, I update it. I hope you like it and let me know what you think about them.


----------



## curlcomplexity

Hi Ladies!

I'm still in the challenge.  I love the MT, I'm actually going to go ahead and buy a few more bottles.  Since I started using it, I did notice some growth...but b/c I was already about 8 wks post I couldn't tell how much of that growth was from the MT.  Anywho, I used a cheat (I'm in Mach's 4 month no heat challenge as well) and flat ironed my air dried hair.  The thing that I was most impressed by is the strength.  My breakage has lessened significantly, the strands actually feel stronger.  I mix the MT w/ my Aphogee 2min and pre-poo w/ safflower oil overnight, then co wash w/ a moisturizing condish the next and leave it to airdry.  I also use it on my scalp only and moisturize my ends daily, it comes out so soft. Love it!


----------



## carcajada

Soliel185 said:


> 6 Weeks ago I started using MT - Brown shirt = before MT. I skipped a week while on vacation though.



Holy Moly!


----------



## LondonDiva

LondonDiva said:


> OK ladies I'm sorry to be a tease. But I relaxed yesterday and just this minute finished flat ironing my hair. And in 2 months I can see a huge difference since my hair cut in my siggy.
> 
> I would post pics but I'm literally heading to the airport in a couple hours and, but I will def post some when I get back. This stuff is AMAZING  I really hope I am not dreaming. I can't even take my MT with me as I'm a bridesmaid in Dallas next week and I can't afford to have 2 textures in the wedding pics , plus battling with potential humidity with 4b new growth and texlaxed hair so no MT for 10 days for me. I'm losing a quarter inch on that alone...
> 
> BUT....as soon as I land I'm Megasaaging.
> 
> And I will post pics upon my return.
> 
> Just a reminder I'm using Mega Tek and have been for exactly 2 months straight. Oh and I used MT 2 days prior to relaxing, no adverse effects. I'm still shedding but it's obviously not affected the growth, but I don't know if that's because I only comb/brush once a week causing a shedding buildup or it's genuine MT related shedding.



*Aiight I'm back and managed to upload these damn pics from my holiday....

*These pics are *exactly 2 calendar** months apart*.  I used either MT rejuvenator or MT rebuilder (which ever was closest to hand at the time) applied on the scalp daily and washed my hair once a week.  No matter how many times I write this people still PM me asking me how often I use it and how. I use it on the scalp like you would a hair grease.  The MT rebuilder I added a lil castor oil to combat the dryness the rejuvenator didn’t need any extra moisture.

  Both pics were after a fresh touch up.  The first pic was after a touch up and hair cut.  (1st pic March, 2nd Pic May)


I was on vacation in NY and Dallas (both were hot n humid) and post relaxer (2nd pic) I didn’t use MT at all.  I came back on Tuesday and started using it again, after 2 days on freshly touched up hair straight at the scalp after 2 days later, I felt the smallest on new growth kicking in again. If anyone want to doubt that, then go ahead, the proof is in the pics this stuff works and is no reversion.  I partied every night for 10 days in a humid climate and anything that would have sweated out would have, nothing, nada. And from the growth I got in 2 months post haircut it’s safe to say I am no longer a skeptic and believe 10000000% in this product and that I’ll never need to buy another growth aid in my life. I am officially a slow hair grower ¼ inch a month if I’m lucky, this stuff has propelled my growth well over 100%.  No OCT for me, the woman couldn’t even get back to me on the long a$$ e-mail I wrote, plus for half the price and the same results I’ll stick with the rebuilder. All my hair rests comfortably behind my shoulders now, the cut was grazing just on or past my shoulders 2 months ago and my post cut ponytail was pitiful but healthy 

  I’ll be touching up again before I hit Vegas for the convention so another 2 months or so to go till the next one.

*I now I feel I can join JustKiya and Sareca in the pic testimonial stakes that are worthy.*


----------



## sexyeyes3616

LondonDiva said:


> *Aiight I'm back and managed to upload these damn pics from my holiday....*
> 
> These pics are *exactly 2 calendar** months apart*. I used either MT rejuvenator or MT rebuilder (which ever was closest to hand at the time) applied on the scalp daily and washed my hair once a week. No matter how many times I write this people still PM me asking me how often I use it and how. I use it on the scalp like you would a hair grease. The MT rebuilder I added a lil castor oil to combat the dryness the rejuvenator didn’t need any extra moisture.
> 
> Both pics were after a fresh touch up. The first pic was after a touch up and hair cut. (1st pic March, 2nd Pic May)
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in NY and Dallas (both were hot n humid) and post relaxer (2nd pic) I didn’t use MT at all. I came back on Tuesday and started using it again, after 2 days on freshly touched up hair straight at the scalp after 2 days later, I felt the smallest on new growth kicking in again. If anyone want to doubt that, then go ahead, the proof is in the pics this stuff works and is no reversion. I partied every night for 10 days in a humid climate and anything that would have sweated out would have, nothing, nada. And from the growth I got in 2 months post haircut it’s safe to say I am no longer a skeptic and believe 10000000% in this product and that I’ll never need to buy another growth aid in my life. I am officially a slow hair grower ¼ inch a month if I’m lucky, this stuff has propelled my growth well over 100%. No OCT for me, the woman couldn’t even get back to me on the long a$$ e-mail I wrote, plus for half the price and the same results I’ll stick with the rebuilder. All my hair rests comfortably behind my shoulders now, the cut was grazing just on or past my shoulders 2 months ago and my post cut ponytail was pitiful but healthy
> 
> I’ll be touching up again before I hit Vegas for the convention so another 2 months or so to go till the next one.
> 
> *I now I feel I can join JustKiya and Sareca in the pic testimonial stakes that are worthy.*


 
Wow look at all that growth. I havent gotten growth like that all i have gotten is shedding i am going try oct one more time and see what happens.


----------



## LondonDiva

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Wow look at all that growth. I havent gotten growth like that all i have gotten is shedding i am going try oct one more time and see what happens.



Guess what.  *I got TONS of shedding and still got that growth.*  I may have to take the garlic tabs because on my vacation when I didn't use it I got minimal shedding 2 days after I applied that stuff, tons of hair in the comb again, but after those 2 days the damn new growth ripples were kicking in again plus the itching. The shedding hasn't thinned out my hair at all though. As this stuff grows the hair so fast I can see why the shedding happens.


----------



## Jetblackhair

Wow is right, your growth LD is off the chart.   Just imagine where your hair will be next year this time...heck, just at the end of this year.
CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## january noir




----------



## MrsQueeny

LondonDiva said:


> Guess what.  *I got TONS of shedding and still got that growth.*  I may have to take the garlic tabs because on my vacation when I didn't use it I got minimal shedding 2 days after I applied that stuff, tons of hair in the comb again, but after those 2 days the damn new growth ripples were kicking in again plus the itching. The shedding hasn't thinned out my hair at all though. As this stuff grows the hair so fast I can see why the shedding happens.



I shed a bunch the other day after washing my hair. It was in braids for about 3 weeks though. Even still, I got growth and my hair is thick and lush. I agree with you regarding the MT and OCT. I am not knocking my OCT sisters but MT is def working for me and if it ain't broke, then I won't try to fix it. WTG on the growth girlie!!! Q


----------



## VioletWylde

january noir said:


>


 
You took the words right out of mouth... LondonDiva, your hair looks beautiful and your growth is amazing!


----------



## Moonxyz

I ve had MT for 1 month now but Im too lazy to be consistent 

Im going to try to do better this time. you guys have inspired me 

But im kinda worried about the possible shredding  I already deal with a lot of it sans MT.

Oh well Ill try thr garlic treatment on wash day and see how it goes ....


----------



## jrae

LondonDiva... wow...  crazy growth.  Congrats!


----------



## iasade

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Wow look at all that growth. I havent gotten growth like that all i have gotten is shedding i am going try oct one more time and see what happens.


 
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggie

LondonDiva said:


> *Aiight I'm back and managed to upload these damn pics from my holiday....*
> 
> 
> *I now I feel I can join JustKiya and Sareca in the pic testimonial stakes that are worthy.*


 
HEY LD!!!  It's good to have you back honey. How was your trip? By the way, I love the progress you've been having with MT. I'm using it now to and have for 3 and a half weeks now. I honestly can't tell how much it's grown as I started using it on under-processed hair. At least I took a 'before' picture on May 15th and I'll use that as a marker. Girl you gat me so exited to see what my hair will look like in 2 months.


----------



## Aquafina

WOWWWWWWW!!!!! I am too excited about this MT now.

_:goes to check shipping status:_


----------



## Mz.Shug

_I'd love to join the challenge. I'm ordering MT now as it's cheaper than O. But my b-day is next month so guess what I'll be asking for?_

_Lightbulb! Father's day is around the corner....I'll buy some and tell DH it's apart of his gift!!!!j/k_

_Sign me up for long hair via MT,please!!!!_


----------



## LondonDiva

Jetblackhair said:


> Wow is right, your growth LD is off the chart.   Just imagine where your hair will be next year this time...heck, just at the end of this year.
> CONGRATULATIONS!!



Thank you.  I am excitied finally I feel like I have the holy grail of hair products. Easy for me to order, no smell, great value for money, grows my hair like a weed....Come December 31st 08 I can only imagine. Looking forward to it though.  As it works it makes it so easy for me to *remember* to use it daily.  I just make it a part of my routine. Put on a DVD chill and megasage before bed



january noir said:


>



Girl even after the pics and my friend joking about my new weave (as she hadn't seen my hair since the night of the 1st pic down) she couldn't believe my hair growth either.



Queeny20 said:


> I shed a bunch the other day after washing my hair. It was in braids for about 3 weeks though. Even still, I got growth and my hair is thick and lush. I agree with you regarding the MT and OCT. I am not knocking my OCT sisters but MT is def working for me and if it ain't broke, then I won't try to fix it. WTG on the growth girlie!!! Q



Right, if ain't broke.....Thanks Queeny, congrats on yours too I see you're on the 1' per month trail too. Feels good doesn't it 



VioletWylde said:


> You took the words right out of mouth... LondonDiva, your hair looks beautiful and your growth is amazing!



Thank you VW. Never had quick growth like it before. Hopefully my pics can get some of you to pick the bottle back up or just order dammit.  This stuff *is tha truth!!!*



jrae said:


> LondonDiva... wow...  crazy growth.  Congrats!



Thank you.  Now I know what the damn itchies were about straight after applying.



Aggie said:


> HEY LD!!!  It's good to have you back honey. How was your trip? By the way, I love the progress you've been having with MT. I'm using it now to and have for 3 and a half weeks now. I honestly can't tell how much it's grown as I started using it on under-processed hair. At least I took a 'before' picture on May 15th and I'll use that as a marker. Girl you gat me so exited to see what my hair will look like in 2 months.



My trip was fantastic.  I've fallen in love with Dallas all over again, may even have bypassed Houston on the love factor scale. The people, the food, the men, the weather, just love it. And the house prices aren't bad either. May just reconsider buying my vacation home there instead of Houston now. If it all goes well may hop back the day the Las vegas convention is over and go there as opposed to Phoenix. But I had a great time, thanks for asking. New York was well, New York. Being a Londoner there are so many similiarites plus I like NY, I don't love it, but I'm never sad to leave there, like I am Texas. Texas folx are just beautiful people, love that Southern Hospitality. London folks are just downright Bastids!!!

Thanks for the congrats. And good luck with your progress with MT.  Just keep it consistent. Girl you'll be swanging in no time. This stuff is amazing I have to say also, I guess because my hands are in it everyday through itching and applying this stuff, my nails are growing like a frickin weed.  Weekly they are just shooting up I have to keep clipping them more than usual. It's almost like my weekly manicure isn't enough anymore.


----------



## bluwatersoul

*OK, LD's growth has me speechless. SPEECHLESS. 
Queeny's growth is OBSCENE.

so.....
I went to the pet supply store this morning and pick up some of the MegaTek Rebuilder.After I cowash, I'm gonna try this with some of my JBCO on my scalp, an dtry to use it daily with a massage.

Between this and the silica challenge I expect great things!*


----------



## LondonDiva

bluwatersoul said:


> *OK, LD's growth has me speechless. SPEECHLESS.
> Queeny's growth is OBSCENE.
> 
> so.....
> I went to the pet supply store this morning and pick up some of the MegaTek Rebuilder.After I cowash, I'm gonna try this with some of my JBCO on my scalp, an dtry to use it daily with a massage.
> 
> Between this and the silica challenge I expect great things!*



Good Luck and take B&A Pics.


----------



## JustKiya

OhmyGODS LD - that's amazing! AMAZING!!! Growth!!! And you are a slow grower too???!?!?!? That's absolutely FABULOUS - you've almost totally grown back what you trimmed off, haven't you!?!? 

I have GOT to get back into the Mega'sagging habit on a regular - I've been able to stick to at least twice a week, but it's the daily application that gives you the insano growth! I've been tired as all get out, passing out on the couch at night - I might have to start doing this as SOON as I get out of the shower in the evening - that's AMAZING.


----------



## sexyeyes3616

Hey londondiva do you wear protective styles because maybe my hair is growing but i am not retaining length


----------



## Aggie

LondonDiva said:


> Thank you. I am excitied finally I feel like I have the holy grail of hair products. Easy for me to order, no smell, great value for money, grows my hair like a weed....Come December 31st 08 I can only imagine. Looking forward to it though. As it works it makes it so easy for me to *remember* to use it daily. I just make it a part of my routine. Put on a DVD chill and megasage before bed
> 
> 
> 
> Girl even after the pics and my friend joking about my new weave (as she hadn't seen my hair since the night of the 1st pic down) she couldn't believe my hair growth either.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, if ain't broke.....Thanks Queeny, congrats on yours too I see you're on the 1' per month trail too. Feels good doesn't it
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you VW. Never had quick growth like it before. Hopefully my pics can get some of you to pick the bottle back up or just order dammit. This stuff *is tha truth!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Now I know what the damn itchies were about straight after applying.
> 
> 
> 
> My trip was fantastic. I've fallen in love with Dallas all over again, may even have bypassed Houston on the love factor scale. The people, the food, the men, the weather, just love it. And the house prices aren't bad either. May just reconsider buying my vacation home there instead of Houston now. If it all goes well may hop back the day the Las vegas convention is over and go there as opposed to Phoenix. But I had a great time, thanks for asking. New York was well, New York. Being a Londoner there are so many similiarites plus I like NY, I don't love it, but I'm never sad to leave there, like I am Texas. Texas folx are just beautiful people, love that Southern Hospitality. *London folks are just downright Bastids!!!*
> 
> Thanks for the congrats. And good luck with your progress with MT. Just keep it consistent. Girl you'll be swanging in no time. This stuff is amazing I have to say also, I guess because my hands are in it everyday through itching and applying this stuff, my nails are growing like a frickin weed. Weekly they are just shooting up I have to keep clipping them more than usual. It's almost like my weekly manicure isn't enough anymore.


 
The bolded is too funny considering that's where you're from and thanks for the encouragement honey.


----------



## LondonDiva

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Hey londondiva do you wear protective styles because maybe my hair is growing but i am not retaining length



Yes I do and I really refrain from ponytails unless it's in a scrunchie at night, because of the tension in the kitcken area.  The 2nd pic in my avatar is how I wear my hair (especially when the regrowth becomes manic, but what I do is take the hair twist it once and tuck it in under the headband so it looks like a bob.


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> OhmyGODS LD - that's amazing! AMAZING!!! Growth!!! And you are a slow grower too???!?!?!? That's absolutely FABULOUS - you've almost totally grown back what you trimmed off, haven't you!?!?
> 
> I have GOT to get back into the Mega'sagging habit on a regular - I've been able to stick to at least twice a week, but it's the daily application that gives you the insano growth! I've been tired as all get out, passing out on the couch at night - I might have to start doing this as SOON as I get out of the shower in the evening - that's AMAZING.



Thanks JK.  Yes I've a slowwwwwww grower. And yes fromlooking at what I cut (see pic) I'm almost back to what I chopped off. I've done 2 chops this year so far. The second one was the bigger one. Girl you better get back to the daily megasagging.

This is what needed to go (where the line is)





1st hair cut (January) I needed those wispy see thru ends gone!!!





2nd hair cut - 2 months ago (march)





2 months later


----------



## sexyeyes3616

Will garlic supplements stop the shedding?


----------



## belleama

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Will garlic supplements stop the shedding?


 
Yes, I have been taking Allicin 4000 Garlic tablets because I couldn't be bothered to do more weekly hair treatments. Allicin is supposedly the active ingredient in garlic so I have been taking 12000 MG (two tablets) daily. The shedding has basically slowed to a crawl.


----------



## Aggie

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Will garlic supplements stop the shedding?


 
Sexyeyes, I have been taking Kyolic garlic supplements for a couple of years now and I believe that is just one of the reasons why I have not been experiencing excessive shedding like most of the ladies here, but I also use topical aids as well. So maybe this could be a last ditch effort to slow down your shedding. Just give it some time to work.


----------



## gymfreak336

LondonDiva said:


> Thanks JK.  Yes I've a slowwwwwww grower. And yes fromlooking at what I cut (see pic) I'm almost back to what I chopped off. I've done 2 chops this year so far. The second one was the bigger one. Girl you better get back to the daily megasagging.
> 
> This is what needed to go (where the line is)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st hair cut (January) I needed those wispy see thru ends gone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd hair cut - 2 months ago (march)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 months later



Amazing. Who knows where you could be in a year?


----------



## VioletWylde

LondonDiva said:


> Thank you VW. Never had quick growth like it before. Hopefully my pics can get some of you to pick the bottle back up or just order dammit. This stuff *is tha truth!!!*


 
You don't have to tell me twice, I ordered! I tried to resist, but I knew it was no use. I was just delaying the inevitable. I held on, but after seeing your hair I couldn't take it anymore... I surrender!

I swear the mailman is going to think I have a thing for him. I just can't help watching for a product delivery.


----------



## unique4lyfe33

whoa 265 pages?!


----------



## JLove74

I totally forgot we were supposed to check in June 1st.  So far so good.  I will be ordering another bottle.  Had a tiny trim/dusting on May 1st. Here is my progress:

*last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*







*March 23rd*





*June 8th




*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> OhmyGODS LD - that's amazing! AMAZING!!! Growth!!! And you are a slow grower too???!?!?!? That's absolutely FABULOUS - you've almost totally grown back what you trimmed off, haven't you!?!?
> 
> I have GOT to get back into the Mega'sagging habit on a regular - I've been able to stick to at least twice a week, but it's the daily application that gives you the insano growth! I've been tired as all get out, passing out on the couch at night - I might have to start doing this as SOON as I get out of the shower in the evening - that's AMAZING.


I'm with you on this ... and look at JLove and she Natchel too!  
Kiya you got to make me use mine daily..I"ve been a bum about it because I've been all focused on working out...  It's always something with me!


----------



## Mz.Shug

OMG! That's amazing! Your hair is not only longer but thicker and it looks very healthy!:woohoo:Which product are you using?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JLove74 said:


> I totally forgot we were supposed to check in June 1st. So far so good. I will be ordering another bottle. Had a tiny trim/dusting on May 1st. Here is my progress:
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *March 23rd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *June 8th*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gurl, your hair is growing like crazy and you are still natural?  Your hair is so thick and healthy!! 

I need to get to werk...


----------



## JLove74

AtlantaJJ said:


> Gurl, your hair is growing like crazy and you are still natural?  Your hair is so thick and healthy!!
> 
> I need to get to werk...



ya'll are killin' me with NATCHAL.  Yes, indeedy, I'm still natchal.  Now stay off that polish and get to growin.  You loosin' focus


----------



## gymfreak336

Looking good Jlove.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Jlove, its also shinier and looks silkier....what do you do differently?


----------



## Aggie

Congrats on your successful speedy growth with the OCT JLove. I'm in AWE.


----------



## napgurl

JLove74 said:


> I totally forgot we were supposed to check in June 1st. So far so good. I will be ordering another bottle. Had a tiny trim/dusting on May 1st. Here is my progress:
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *March 23rd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *June 8th*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Very nice growth.  Your hair look fabulous.


----------



## prtybrwnis

I have been trying to read this thread before I join, so I can read all the pros and cons of these products.  I am only on page 52 after 2 days and my eyes hurt!  So, I am going to cut to the chase and ask what I want answered.  I have 3b/3c hair that is naturally fine and thin.  Will these products help my hair get thicker even though its not thin from damage?  Just wondering if there is anyway to get my hair thicker even though it's just the way my hair is.  My hair grows fine but I wouldn't mind the extra help with length.  I just don't want to waste my money trying this and it is something that can't go against nature.


----------



## tt8

WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE!!!
* MisTatim
Jessica Rabbit
nomadpixi
explosiva9
Twisties
Clarice
Dogmd

*HAPPY GROWING!!!!
*Ovación
tt8*


----------



## Platinum

Does MT have strong scent like MTG?


----------



## Jetblackhair

^^^ No it smells nice, like a pina colada or tropical coconuts.


----------



## JLove74

prtybrwnis said:


> I have been trying to read this thread before I join, so I can read all the pros and cons of these products.  I am only on page 52 after 2 days and my eyes hurt!  So, I am going to cut to the chase and ask what I want answered.  I have 3b/3c hair that is naturally fine and thin.  Will these products help my hair get thicker even though its not thin from damage?  Just wondering if there is anyway to get my hair thicker even though it's just the way my hair is.  My hair grows fine but I wouldn't mind the extra help with length.  I just don't want to waste my money trying this and it is something that can't go against nature.



@ your eyes hurting.  Yes, it will help with thickness.  so if you're not seeing any change they have a return policy (for OCT anyways, not sure about MT).  I sent a bottle to my mother a couple of months, who has thin hair (from damage) and when I saw her last week, I could see a difference


----------



## Extremus

tt8 said:


> WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE!!!
> * MisTatim
> Jessica Rabbit
> nomadpixi
> explosiva9
> Twisties
> Clarice
> Dogmd
> 
> *HAPPY GROWING!!!!
> *Ovación
> tt8*



I wanted to join


----------



## january noir

JLove74 said:


> I totally forgot we were supposed to check in June 1st. So far so good. I will be ordering another bottle. Had a tiny trim/dusting on May 1st. Here is my progress:
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *March 23rd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *June 8th*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
JLove, your hair is beautiful!  Nice.  Another one with great growth and improved appearance.


----------



## Platinum

Jetblackhair said:


> ^^^ No it smells nice, like a pina colada or tropical coconuts.


 
Cool, thanks!


----------



## onejamifan

Hey ladies! I've been gone for a few days now taking care of some personal stuff. I've also been pretty much off the MT challenge as my hair is falling out due to a bad attempt at texlaxing plus health related stuff... but any way, I thought I'd stop by to check in on everyone's progress and to congratulate all of you who have stayed in the challenge and gotten great results.

The other day, I got an email from my sister, who is a lurker on this site. She had cut her hair at about chin length and put her hair in braids (she is transitioning). Well, she sent me a before and after picture after her starting the MT challenge, and listen to this, in 1 month, she went from chin length in some areas to full shoulder length  (yes she does have a regular neck). Ladies, I could not believe it. I have never seen this kind of growth in my entire life. Before I get the this post is worthless without pics smiley, I need to get her permission to post the pictures. I also want to get her reggie so I can let you all in on her sectret. All I know is that I have never seen growth like that in my entire life, so I agree with all of you who say that MT is DA TRUTH!!!

Hope all is well with all of y'all


----------



## january noir

onejamifan said:


> Hey ladies! I've been gone for a few days now taking care of some personal stuff. I've also been pretty much off the MT challenge as my hair is falling out due to a bad attempt at texlaxing plus health related stuff... but any way, I thought I'd stop by to check in on everyone's progress and to congratulate all of you who have stayed in the challenge and gotten great results.
> 
> The other day, I got an email from my sister, who is a lurker on this site. She had cut her hair at about chin length and put her hair in braids (she is transitioning). Well, she sent me a before and after picture after her starting the MT challenge, and listen to this, in 1 month, she went from chin length in some areas to full shoulder length  (yes she does have a regular neck). Ladies, I could not believe it. I have never seen this kind of growth in my entire life. Before I get the this post is worthless without pics smiley, I need to get her permission to post the pictures. I also want to get her reggie so I can let you all in on her sectret. All I know is that I have never seen growth like that in my entire life, so I agree with all of you who say that MT is DA TRUTH!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with all of y'all


 
Sorry to hear of your troubles onejamifan. 
Isn't all this growth amazing?  We cannot wait to see your sister's progress!


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Ok I'm convinced
*orders MT*


----------



## Aggie

prtybrwnis said:


> I have been trying to read this thread before I join, so I can read all the pros and cons of these products. I am only on page 52 after 2 days and my eyes hurt! So, I am going to cut to the chase and ask what I want answered. I have 3b/3c hair that is naturally fine and thin. Will these products help my hair get thicker even though its not thin from damage? Just wondering if there is anyway to get my hair thicker even though it's just the way my hair is. My hair grows fine but I wouldn't mind the extra help with length. I just don't want to waste my money trying this and it is something that can't go against nature.


 
I have fine strands myself and honestly I don't think that anything can actually change the thickness of each hair strand, however there are many different things you can do to make your hair appear thicker than it really is. For example, I texlax my hair, take biotin supplements, use henna and ayurveda powders and oils to help my hair appear thicker. 

Now on the other hand, I believe that OCT and MT will not actually make your hair strands thicker but it will help to encourage more hairs to grow out from your scalp, hence the thicker appearance. Most products like henna, simply coat your hair strands because they bond to them and so the strands will look thicker, and this is okay for me too.


----------



## Aggie

Ladies, I relaxed my hair this morning after only 4 weeks. Remember my hair was extremely under processed and I couldn't tell if my hair was growing or not but in addition, I was having demarcation breakage and honestly I was getting really tired of my hair falling all over the place. Now I will see what kind of growth I will be getting from my MT. Ooooh boy, I'm so excited.


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> Ladies, I relaxed my hair this morning after only 4 weeks. Remember my hair was extremely under processed and I couldn't tell if my hair was growing or not but in addition, I was having demarcation breakage and honestly I was getting really tired of my hair falling all over the place. Now I will see what kind of growth I will be getting from my MT. Ooooh boy, I'm so excited.


 
OT:  Look at you looking all GAWGUS in your new siggy!
BOT:  OK!  We'll be waiting to see the pics!


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Aggie said:


> Ladies, I relaxed my hair this morning after only 4 weeks. Remember my hair was extremely under processed and I couldn't tell if my hair was growing or not but in addition, I was having demarcation breakage and honestly I was getting really tired of my hair falling all over the place. Now I will see what kind of growth I will be getting from my MT. Ooooh boy, I'm so excited.



i feel bad but i relaxed yesterday after 5 weeks. i didnt want to say anything  i still dont plan on posting pics till its 3 months into using MT


----------



## darkangel25

LondonDiva said:


> No OCT for me, the woman couldn’t even get back to me on the long a$$ e-mail I wrote, plus for half the price and the same results I’ll stick with the rebuilder.


 
Too bad.  I would have liked to have heard what they had to say.  Maybe that's the answer?  The fact that they didn't get back to you seems to speak for itself.  So, no OCT for me either.

You've made wonderful progress with MT, and have convinced me to jump on board.  I want to do a small chop, because these ends of mine have thinned out a little, but I will miss the length, so hoping MT will give it back to me quickly.


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> OT: Look at you looking all GAWGUS in your new siggy!
> BOT: OK! We'll be waiting to see the pics!


 


sunbasque said:


> i feel bad but i relaxed yesterday after 5 weeks. i didnt want to say anything  i still dont plan on posting pics till its 3 months into using MT


 
Thanks JN. 

Sunbasque, I don't usually relax so soon, I usually stretch at least 10 weeks or longer. This time I had to or eventually end up with no hair.


----------



## MzLady78

Hi ladies,

Is there are thread somewhere that gives a background on this?

This thread is clearly for those who know what it's about since they joined the challenge, but I'm curious as to what it is that's got all these people jumping on the bandwagon, LOL.

TIA!


----------



## JustKiya

MzLady78 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Is there are thread somewhere that gives a background on this?
> 
> This thread is clearly for those who know what it's about since they joined the challenge, but I'm curious as to what it is that's got all these people jumping on the bandwagon, LOL.
> 
> TIA!



I think the links to the inspiration threads are in the first post - tt8 has been pretty good about keeping that one a stockpile of useful information...


----------



## MzLady78

JustKiya said:


> I think the links to the inspiration threads are in the first post - tt8 has been pretty good about keeping that one a stockpile of useful information...


 
Oh okay, thanks! 

I kinda glossed over it, then got overwhelmed by the fact that this thread is so long, LOL.


----------



## mnemosyne

here's a repost of my progress from the other thread. Sorry for the 50-11 pictures:



> sorry this took so long... had my cord and camera in different places all weekend.
> 
> Here's 1/30 with like 5 months of new growth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's 3/15 right before I started MT (and a month after my last relaxer):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's 4/5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's 6/5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's progress t from 4/23:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the progress t pics from 6/5:
> 
> unstretched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stretched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup


----------



## HealthyHair35

Would someome please tell me the name of the website that took a lot of people's money for the megatek and never sent the product?

Thanks,


----------



## onejamifan

Here we go. My sister replied and this is what she says:

As for the picture- sure- why not, go ahead and use it, no biggie. When it comes to my regimen... Lets see- i don't take supplements regularly... not even the biotin... maybe once or twice a week if I remember. I use the MT on my scalp about 3-4 times a week. I'm 5 1/2 months post relaxer. I've chopped off about 5-6 inches since march. About week before i took the first picture i chopped off the most and couldn't do my braids because my hair was so short (had to add fake hair)- now i can do them- no problem. 

My MT concoction- is a random mix of stuff. no measuring just pouring stuff in. 
it has:

*Alma Oil*
*Brahmi Oil*
*Camelia Oil*
*Rosehip Oil*
*Profective Growth Renew (got it at walgreens)*
*Mara Visus Ampolla Anticaida *
mix it all in a long tip applicator bottle.

(i just made a new batch and added some *honeyquat*)


When i do take my supplements (probably 1-2 times a week) well you know me- I take boatload.

*-MSM 1000 or 2000 mg*
*-Biotin 5000 mg*
*-flaxseed oil 1000mg*
*-collagen c- 3-6 tablets*
*-vitamin B complex (B1, B2, Niacin, B6, Folic Acid, B12, Pantothenic Acid)*
*-fenugreek & Thyme capsule 500mg**
*-nettle root extract 250mg**
_-pomegranate 250mg_
_-Aloe Vera 250mg_
_-grape seed extract 25mg_
_-alpha lipoic Acid 600mg_
_-Iron 18mg _

(* ** i read somewhere that they are good for your hair)
(_the last 5, I am taking for my skin and for lung health_)

As for washing and co washing...
I wash 1-2 times a week. I use whatever shampoo i can find, although the day I started using the MT i used a clarifying shampoo to prep my scalp. I've done the co-wash thing but don't do it very often. When i do, i wash my scalp with *Nioxin Smooth Actives Moisturizing Scalp Therapy* (those gray bottles i bought at TJMaxx- remember? It has teatree oil (i think) because it makes my scalp tingle when i use it- so it feels clean when i'm done co-washing. for conditioners- well thats a tough one because i use whatever i grab first out of the conditioner bag, but i try to leave it on for 10-20 minutes (no heat). If i leave it on for longer my hair gets too soft and i can't braid my hair well!! - the ones i use the most are:
*Mizani Moisturefuse*
*Mizani Hydrafuse*
*Miss Key Barro y Arzilla*
*Crece Pelo*

For leave-in I use either: 
*A little brazilian keratin treatment*
*Sedal keraforce*
*Infusion Moisture restoration*

My hair isn't shedding much- but it is breaking because i'm not relaxing it anymore. The breakage isn't too bad, even when i BRUSH my wet hair (yes i brush my hair when it'swet, the natural hair is easier to detangle with a brush!) 

I let my hair air dry- or I help it along a bit with a blow drier (i used the blow drier for the pics because it helps straighten it out a bit so I can see the length better- SHRINKAGE IS A *****!) 

Then I do my cornrows, braid in my hair- and thats it! 

Here are the pics


----------



## JustKiya

Wow!!! Tell your sister that's some seriously impressive growth - her ends filled in _*a lot*_ too!!


----------



## Cookie67

Hello All.  I'm interested in purchasing, but I want to make sure that I'm getting the right product.  Is it the cell rebuilder?


----------



## mnemosyne

LNelson67 said:


> Hello All.  I'm interested in purchasing, but I want to make sure that I'm getting the right product.  Is it the cell rebuilder?



Yes, that's it.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Wow!!! Tell your sister that's some seriously impressive growth - her ends filled in _*a lot*_ too!!


 
Yeah, what she said +  ++ that's a lotta  for such a short period of time, and   sis for letting us see your pics. 

Congratulations on your wonderful progress too.


----------



## Mz.Shug

_I'm getting a relaxer on Wed. is it okay to use mega tek immediatly after or do I need to wait a bit. Sorry, i know someone asked this awhile back but it's too many pages to look through._


----------



## Aggie

Mz.Shug said:


> _I'm getting a relaxer on Wed. is it okay to use mega tek immediatly after or do I need to wait a bit. Sorry, i know someone asked this awhile back but it's too many pages to look through._


 
You can apply MT and OCT immediately following a relaxer. Protein on the hair right after the relaxer is actually recommended for rebuilding the cuticle bonds purposes.


----------



## LondonDiva

JLove74 said:


> I totally forgot we were supposed to check in June 1st.  So far so good.  I will be ordering another bottle.  Had a tiny trim/dusting on May 1st. Here is my progress:
> 
> *last cut (mini-BC) February 4th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *March 23rd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *June 8th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOLY SH** It's workin the magic on you too JLove.  Congratulations!!!

Now move yo a$$ to da left to da left so I can peep inside da closet


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Incredible!


mnemosyne said:


> here's a repost of my progress from the other thread. Sorry for the 50-11 pictures:


----------



## explosiva9

Hi;

Thanks for welcoming me to the group.  Sorry it's been a while since I posted but my father past last week and I didn't have the time nor desire to be online.  I'm back to work and although still mourning, ready to keep moving forward because I know thats what he would want.  

Ok, so I got my MT today and I will be mixing it with emu oil, rosemary, and carrot oil.  Also will be putting in some alter ego rejuvenator or something my mom bought me thats suppose to be put on the scalp. I will be applying it as London Diva does, everyday, and hopefully the itch will not drive me insane.  If it does, I may need to do every other day cause I can't deal with itchy scalp.  Right now I wash and deep condition twice a week and I pre-poo with this Cuban (I am Cuban-Puerto Rican) oil treatment made with 7 oils my mom makes for me.  I also apply a little every other night to the length as a sealer.  LOVE IT!  I use all Alter Ego or Salerm products.  When I'm broke, I use the cheapy stuff, usually tresemme, but thats only on an emergency basis.  I'm also a hairstylist and after experimenting with my hair for yrs and causing it so much damage "trying the new and hottest trends", I'm going back to the simple stuff that made my hair grow like a weed.  I'm also going back to working out, and the only supplements I take are a multi-vit, hair/skin/nails, iron, flaxseed when I remember.  

I don't have any pics of the back of my hair but it's just grazing APL.
But these are some before pics.  My hair looks the same just a bit longer.

EX


----------



## JustKiya

Welcome back Explosiva - so sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## LondonDiva

That is so sad. I'm really sorry to hear of your loss also.


----------



## explosiva9

Thank you so much.  Its hard but i gave myself all last week to be a hot mess so although it still isn't any easier, I'm trying not to break down.  Gonna be hard with fathers day lurking but i'm just keeping busy and trying not to think about it.


----------



## Armyqt

That's it.  I broke down and ordered the 6oz system this morning.  I've used Mega Tek and the Avocado Mist in the past, but I never put it on my scalp. It helps to make my hair thicker and stronger.  It does dry the hair out though.  That's why I wasn't consistent I guess.  I can't wait for this stuff to come in the mail.  I haven't paid attention to my hair in over 1 yr and have undergone severe shedding for a long period of time.  I'll take a before pic when I get started and see where I end up in 30 days. 

Thanks for sharing your progress pics ladies.  Your growth is amazing.


----------



## Aquafina

My MT came today! I'm gonna apply tonite.


----------



## mnemosyne

Armyqt said:


> That's it.  I broke down and ordered the 6oz system this morning.  I've used Mega Tek and the Avocado Mist in the past, but I never put it on my scalp. It helps to make my hair thicker and stronger.  It does dry the hair out though.  That's why I wasn't consistent I guess.  I can't wait for this stuff to come in the mail.  I haven't paid attention to my hair in over 1 yr and have undergone severe shedding for a long period of time.  I'll take a before pic when I get started and see where I end up in 30 days.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your progress pics ladies.  Your growth is amazing.



My hair hasn't dried out with the Mega Tek, but I mix castor oil and SAA in with it and only apply it on my scalp.


----------



## Golden

I'm so sorry for your loss explosiva9


----------



## Aggie

explosiva9 said:


> Hi;
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me to the group. Sorry it's been a while since I posted but my father past last week and I didn't have the time nor desire to be online. I'm back to work and although still mourning, ready to keep moving forward because I know thats what he would want.
> 
> Ok, so I got my MT today and I will be mixing it with emu oil, rosemary, and carrot oil. Also will be putting in some alter ego rejuvenator or something my mom bought me thats suppose to be put on the scalp. I will be applying it as London Diva does, everyday, and hopefully the itch will not drive me insane. If it does, I may need to do every other day cause I can't deal with itchy scalp. Right now I wash and deep condition twice a week and I pre-poo with this Cuban (I am Cuban-Puerto Rican) oil treatment made with 7 oils my mom makes for me. I also apply a little every other night to the length as a sealer. LOVE IT! I use all Alter Ego or Salerm products. When I'm broke, I use the cheapy stuff, usually tresemme, but thats only on an emergency basis. I'm also a hairstylist and after experimenting with my hair for yrs and causing it so much damage "trying the new and hottest trends", I'm going back to the simple stuff that made my hair grow like a weed. I'm also going back to working out, and the only supplements I take are a multi-vit, hair/skin/nails, iron, flaxseed when I remember.
> 
> I don't have any pics of the back of my hair but it's just grazing APL.
> But these are some before pics. My hair looks the same just a bit longer.
> 
> EX


 
I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your father explosiva9 and welcome back honey.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Aggie said:


> You can apply MT and OCT immediately following a relaxer. Protein on the hair right after the relaxer is actually recommended for rebuilding the cuticle bonds purposes.


 
_Thanks Aggie!_


----------



## LondonDiva

Mz.Shug said:


> _Thanks Aggie!_



I love your avatar picture just screams fierce, sexy, sassy, beautiful.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Thank you, LD.


----------



## Cassandra1975

explosiva9, so sorry to hear about your dad.  

I was just about to come in here and post to see if anyone was mixing the MT with emu oil for application to the scalp, and I saw your post. I didn't think about adding rosemary. I don't know if I have any left; I have banned myself from going to Home Economist for the next 30 days - every time I go in there I come out with 6 more things on top of the one thing I went for.  Went the other day to get the emu oil, came out with that, an applicator bottle, two sticks of tinted lip gloss, and this stuff called Nikki's Soul Tress. Truly a mess!


----------



## explosiva9

Thank you all!

And I forgot to post this earlier but you ladies have beautiful hair.  Those update pics are amazing.  I'm a lil jealous but i got my fresh supply of hair products and got my MT so I will be at your level real soon.:eyebrows2

After reading the ENTIRE thread, there were a couple of posts where some ladies mixed with emu, but then again i may be mistaking it for another thread, lol.  Anyway, i was worried about the dryness everyone keeps talking about and I already have dry scalp so i'm adding a lil so to avoid it.

I'm currently at APL, soooo, am I pushing it to set a goal for MBL by 12/08?

Happy growing

PS- Applied my mix and from the looks of it I may have O.D. on the oils, lol.  My fear of dryness took over and I got a lil heavy handed with the oil but the mix smells delicious and aside from taking the time to part and apply, I think I can do this!!  And i don't know why but for some reason I expected my scalp to immediately start reacting.  I do feel tingly but i think its more from the massage than the mix.  I just hope I don't become neurotic about it as I tend to get about everything.  Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Jetblackhair

explosiva9 said:


> Hi;
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me to the group. Sorry it's been a while since I posted but my father past last week and I didn't have the time nor desire to be online. I'm back to work and although still mourning, ready to keep moving forward because I know thats what he would want.
> 
> Ok, so I got my MT today and I will be mixing it with emu oil, rosemary, and carrot oil. Also will be putting in some alter ego rejuvenator or something my mom bought me thats suppose to be put on the scalp. I will be applying it as London Diva does, everyday, and hopefully the itch will not drive me insane. If it does, I may need to do every other day cause I can't deal with itchy scalp. Right now I wash and deep condition twice a week and I pre-poo with this Cuban (I am Cuban-Puerto Rican) oil treatment made with 7 oils my mom makes for me. I also apply a little every other night to the length as a sealer. LOVE IT! I use all Alter Ego or Salerm products. When I'm broke, I use the cheapy stuff, usually tresemme, but thats only on an emergency basis. I'm also a hairstylist and after experimenting with my hair for yrs and causing it so much damage "trying the new and hottest trends", I'm going back to the simple stuff that made my hair grow like a weed. I'm also going back to working out, and the only supplements I take are a multi-vit, hair/skin/nails, iron, flaxseed when I remember.
> 
> I don't have any pics of the back of my hair but it's just grazing APL.
> But these are some before pics. My hair looks the same just a bit longer.
> 
> EX


 
Welcome back Explosiva9. I'm so sorry to hear about your dad and I wish you well.

Oh, you look so pretty in your photos. Your regimine sounds really good and moisturizing is very important while using MegaTek.
Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## Jetblackhair

Cassandra1975 said:


> explosiva9, so sorry to hear about your dad.
> 
> *I was just about to come in here and post to see if anyone was mixing the MT with emu oil for application to the scalp, and I saw your post.* I didn't think about adding rosemary. I don't know if I have any left; I have banned myself from going to Home Economist for the next 30 days - every time I go in there I come out with 6 more things on top of the one thing I went for. Went the other day to get the emu oil, came out with that, an applicator bottle, two sticks of tinted lip gloss, and this stuff called Nikki's Soul Tress. Truly a mess!


 
I'm using Emu Oil in my mix as well.


----------



## lane

Just wanted to post a couple of pics. First, I apologize because the hairstyles are not similar, but I hope you can see the growth. All I can say is that mt works. I've been trying to use mt on my hair daily, but it doesn't always happen. When I wash my hair once a week I use the entire OCT system.


----------



## lane

My condolescenes go out to you and your family.  BTW, you hair is very pretty!



explosiva9 said:


> Hi;
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me to the group.  Sorry it's been a while since I posted but my father past last week and I didn't have the time nor desire to be online.  I'm back to work and although still mourning, ready to keep moving forward because I know thats what he would want.
> 
> Ok, so I got my MT today and I will be mixing it with emu oil, rosemary, and carrot oil.  Also will be putting in some alter ego rejuvenator or something my mom bought me thats suppose to be put on the scalp. I will be applying it as London Diva does, everyday, and hopefully the itch will not drive me insane.  If it does, I may need to do every other day cause I can't deal with itchy scalp.  Right now I wash and deep condition twice a week and I pre-poo with this Cuban (I am Cuban-Puerto Rican) oil treatment made with 7 oils my mom makes for me.  I also apply a little every other night to the length as a sealer.  LOVE IT!  I use all Alter Ego or Salerm products.  When I'm broke, I use the cheapy stuff, usually tresemme, but thats only on an emergency basis.  I'm also a hairstylist and after experimenting with my hair for yrs and causing it so much damage "trying the new and hottest trends", I'm going back to the simple stuff that made my hair grow like a weed.  I'm also going back to working out, and the only supplements I take are a multi-vit, hair/skin/nails, iron, flaxseed when I remember.
> 
> I don't have any pics of the back of my hair but it's just grazing APL.
> But these are some before pics.  My hair looks the same just a bit longer.
> 
> EX


----------



## Dubois007

I've been reading this post from the beginning and I could not hold it anymore, so I just placed an order for the ovation 12 oz. It is supposed to arrive on Thursday.  Cannot wait to see how fast, strong my hair will grow .


----------



## carletta

HealthyHair35 said:


> Would someome please tell me the name of the website that took a lot of people's money for the megatek and never sent the product?
> 
> Thanks,





DITTO !

I WANT TO KNOW AS WELL


----------



## belleama

carletta said:


> DITTO !
> 
> I WANT TO KNOW AS WELL


 
It has been removed from the vendor list so if you stick with the ones in the OP you should have no worries.


----------



## song_of_serenity

That's it. I am SOLD!!!!! And I thought my progress was something! I will order *this *payday. You ladies are so inspiring!!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## tt8

**UPDATES*!!!*

Dear Challenge Members
Those of you who ordered from *Windgate Saddlery* and had issues in the past, please verify your bank or credit card statements. It seems they have topped themselves in poor customer service and charged a fellow challenge member for a product that she did not receive. Sorry for the confusion but make sure you did not incur any fees.

*Ovación
tt8*


----------



## belleama

Umm... I have NG already.   I feel a little bit crazy though. I'm happy the NG is showing up so early. It feels really nice. When I got my relaxer on 31 May I had everything corrected so all of my underprocessed sections were fully processed. I've been ruing the day I decided to get it corrected because I miss my super coils (I had some really long ones that were so perfected thats why I called them super coils). I also miss the mass I had. Now everything is really flat. My fine hair is really showing itself again. *sigh* So now I need to figure out what to do with it next time.


----------



## mnemosyne

explosiva9 I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Candycane044

Is anyone using these products that have braids/twists?  If so how are you using it?  I'm on a twist challenge and I was wondering if somehow I could dilute the MT and spray it on my scalp.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## thinkpinkprincess

You guys have noo idea... I want to try OCT sooo badly! But I'm already doing alot now , plus I'm practically broke but you can bet your bottom dollar I'll be jumpin' on this bandwagon as soon as I get the chance!


----------



## AfroKink

You ladies kill me with this thread. I miss a couple days and I'm behind 10+ pages

Lys


----------



## mnemosyne

thinkpinkprincess said:


> You guys have noo idea... I want to try OCT sooo badly! But I'm already doing alot now , plus I'm practically broke but you can bet your bottom dollar I'll be jumpin' on this bandwagon as soon as I get the chance!




Just use Mega Tek instead. I'm still on my first bottle.


----------



## cocoberry10

Does this stuff really work? I'm trying to use up my other stuff before jumping on anymore bandwagons (although it looks tempting)!


----------



## belleama

MissAlyssa said:


> You ladies kill me with this thread. I miss a couple days and I'm behind 10+ pages
> 
> Lys


 
Ha! When I started reading this thread it grew 28 pages while I was catching up and let me tell you I did nothing but read this thread for a whole week. I was pissed. 

Not anymore though. 

Seriously though get the daily notifications. You won't miss a thing plus the thread is growing much more slowly it should be easier to keep up.


----------



## JustKiya

Candycane044 said:


> Is anyone using these products that have braids/twists?  If so how are you using it?  I'm on a twist challenge and I was wondering if somehow I could dilute the MT and spray it on my scalp.  What do you ladies think?



Twists, I think, are the easiest hairstyle to work with. I just use the parts of the twists, and massage the MT right into my scalp.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> Twists, I think, are the easiest hairstyle to work with. I just use the parts of the twists, and massage the MT right into my scalp.


OT: I just figured out what Megga'Saggin was  D'oh!


----------



## JustKiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> OT: I just figured out what Megga'Saggin was  D'oh!



 I think Shimmie came up with that, WAYYYYYYY back before page 10/15 or something like that.....  It's supposed to be a reminder for me - I'm trying to get back on my daily routine, ya'll.....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JustKiya said:


> I think Shimmie came up with that, WAYYYYYYY back before page 10/15 or something like that.....  It's supposed to be a reminder for me - I'm trying to get back on my daily routine, ya'll.....


I heard ya, after seeing all those before and after pictures, I'm Megga Saggin witcha!! Shoot, I don't want to be left out in the growing cold!


----------



## Aggie

Guess what? I have my 10 year old niece Megga Saggin' my scalp right now and I must admit she is doing a dang good job on me. I am sooooo sleepy now.


----------



## gymfreak336

Aggie said:


> Guess what? I* have my 10 year old niece Megga Saggin' my scalp right now and I must admit she is doing a dang good job on me*. I am sooooo sleepy now.



 
Scalp massages make me sleep too.


----------



## LondonDiva

mnemosyne said:


> Just use Mega Tek instead. I'm still on my first bottle.



CO-signing.  Buy 2 bottles for that 1 OCT bottle. My hair is proof MT works fast in 2 months alone.


----------



## Candycane044

JustKiya said:


> Twists, I think, are the easiest hairstyle to work with. I just use the parts of the twists, and massage the MT right into my scalp.




Thank you JustKiya, and I also saw your results!  How inspiring!


----------



## Flavia

Aggie
Thanks for the info on Alter Ego. After 2 weeks, no more shedding


----------



## Aggie

flavia said:


> Aggie
> Thanks for the info on Alter Ego. After 2 weeks, no more shedding


 

Thanks flavia, you make me want to celebrate your success with you. I'm so glad you got great results from it. Keep it up.


----------



## Extremus

JustKiya said:


> Twists, I think, are the easiest hairstyle to work with. I just use the parts of the twists, and massage the MT right into my scalp.



I agree


----------



## iasade

Candycane044 said:


> Is anyone using these products that have braids/twists? If so how are you using it? I'm on a twist challenge and I was wondering if somehow I could dilute the MT and spray it on my scalp. What do you ladies think?


 

I have my natural hair braided and mixed about 1/2 cup of MT with a cup of water, 1/4 cup castor oil, 1/4 cup olive oil, EO drops of peppermint (5) and about a 1/4 cup of leave-in conditioner.  I spray it on my scalp daily and massage it into the scalp with my braids. I seal with castor oil and just go. It has been working well for me.


----------



## Candycane044

iasade said:


> I have my natural hair braided and mixed about 1/2 cup of MT with a cup of water, 1/4 cup castor oil, 1/4 cup olive oil, EO drops of peppermint (5) and about a 1/4 cup of leave-in conditioner.  I spray it on my scalp daily and massage it into the scalp with my braids. I seal with castor oil and just go. It has been working well for me.




This concoction sounds lovely iasade!  I'll be wearing twists on and off until Sept so it's good to know I can use this. I ordered mine yesterday..can't wait to get it!


----------



## baddison

Candycane044 said:


> Is anyone using these products that have braids/twists? If so how are you using it? I'm on a twist challenge and I was wondering if somehow I could dilute the MT and spray it on my scalp. What do you ladies think?


 
I'm in the C&G challenge and I chose cornbraids as my braid of choice.  4x per week I just massage OCT into the parts of the cornbraids, then I spray with my moisturizer and/or braid spray, cover with silk scarf.  That's it.


----------



## gorgeoushair

thinkpinkprincess said:


> You guys have noo idea... I want to try OCT sooo badly! But I'm already doing alot now , plus I'm practically broke but you can bet your bottom dollar I'll be jumpin' on this bandwagon as soon as I get the chance!


 
Girl, me too, but I don't really like the fact that it's cost WAY TOO MUCH and the fact that they couldn't respond to LD's email


----------



## gorgeoushair

LondonDiva said:


> *Aiight I'm back and managed to upload these damn pics from my holiday....*
> 
> These pics are *exactly 2 calendar** months apart*. I used either MT rejuvenator or MT rebuilder (which ever was closest to hand at the time) applied on the scalp daily and washed my hair once a week. No matter how many times I write this people still PM me asking me how often I use it and how. I use it on the scalp like you would a hair grease. The MT rebuilder I added a lil castor oil to combat the dryness the rejuvenator didn’t need any extra moisture.
> 
> Both pics were after a fresh touch up. The first pic was after a touch up and hair cut. (1st pic March, 2nd Pic May)
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in NY and Dallas (both were hot n humid) and post relaxer (2nd pic) I didn’t use MT at all. I came back on Tuesday and started using it again, after 2 days on freshly touched up hair straight at the scalp after 2 days later, I felt the smallest on new growth kicking in again. If anyone want to doubt that, then go ahead, the proof is in the pics this stuff works and is no reversion. I partied every night for 10 days in a humid climate and anything that would have sweated out would have, nothing, nada. And from the growth I got in 2 months post haircut it’s safe to say I am no longer a skeptic and believe 10000000% in this product and that I’ll never need to buy another growth aid in my life. I am officially a slow hair grower ¼ inch a month if I’m lucky, this stuff has propelled my growth well over 100%. No OCT for me, the woman couldn’t even get back to me on the long a$$ e-mail I wrote, plus for half the price and the same results I’ll stick with the rebuilder. All my hair rests comfortably behind my shoulders now, the cut was grazing just on or past my shoulders 2 months ago and my post cut ponytail was pitiful but healthy
> 
> I’ll be touching up again before I hit Vegas for the convention so another 2 months or so to go till the next one.
> 
> *I now I feel I can join JustKiya and Sareca in the pic testimonial stakes that are worthy.*


 

That's really good progress


----------



## yodie

Ladies using MT Rejuvenator in the pink bottle,

Has anyone found a great price for this? 

Is anyone using the MT Coat Rebuilder in the jar?


----------



## genesis132

Add me to the challenge please!!
My OCT came in the mail today and I will start tonight.
I bought the 3 pack (shamp-cell-cream rinse).
I just texturzied my 5 year natural hair this past sunday and plan to get my hair in tip-top shape with this system.
Since I tex'd I have not had any breakageorr shedding in my comb like I'd been experiencing with my natural hair...I heard of some ladies experiencing shedding w/ OCT and hopefully this will not happen to me......

Since texurizing, I HAVE NOT had any tangles and washing my hair is SOO.. much easy now.

ok..ok..i digress


----------



## LondonDiva

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl, me too, but I don't really like the fact that it's cost WAY TOO MUCH and the fact that they could respond to LD's email



I'm not even bothering with Carlee, she's got the time to read this forum, and tek people's money, but answer a question. Nope! The last e-mail after a 12 day wait talking about she's working on a response **kiss teet**. The proof is in the pudding. We've seen MT and OCT results, not difference IMO fast growth double the price, like the guy who sold me the rejuvenator said the price hike is to cover their fancy marketing of the product.



gorgeoushair said:


> That's really good progress



Thanks hun  Day by day it's getting thicker and growing 



yodie said:


> Ladies using MT Rejuvenator in the pink bottle,
> 
> Has anyone found a great price for this?
> 
> Is anyone using the MT Coat Rebuilder in the jar?



I've used the rejuvenator and the rebuilder, my honest advice, don't bother with the rejuvenator, same ingredients *half the size as rebuilder* (8oz compared to 16oz), same ingredients, same results, rebuilder is a tad dryer. Add a lil oil to the rebuilder and your set. And you'd probably pay the same price.


----------



## Platinum

I said that I wasn't going to buy another product but I just ordered some MT . ((Hangs head in shame))


----------



## LondonDiva

Platinum said:


> I said that I wasn't going to buy another product but I just ordered some MT . ((Hangs head in shame))



Well give it a few months you'll be hanging that head of long hair in shame


----------



## Platinum

LondonDiva said:


> Well give it a few months you'll be hanging that head of long hair in shame


 
I have to admit this. Your testimony was *the main* reason why I decided to order this.


----------



## LondonDiva

Platinum said:


> I have to admit this. Your testimony was *the main* reason why I decided to order this.



WOW Glad to be of some kind of inspiration.  I hope it works just as well for  you


----------



## leona2025

Hi Everyone. I really hate to post here because I know I'm about to ask something that's been asked, but I've been reading through these pages all day. I'm going to use the mega tek. I already see the recipes so I'm wondering where to buy castor oil, Vitamin E Oil, SAA all on 1 website? Also should I just go a head and buy a garlic shampoo to cut offpossible shedding?


----------



## SelfStyled

LondonDiva said:


> *I'm not even bothering with Carlee, she's got the time to read this forum, and tek people's money, but answer a question. Nope! The last e-mail after a 12 day wait talking about she's working on a response **kiss teet**. The proof is in the pudding. We've seen MT and OCT results, not difference IMO fast growth double the price, like the guy who sold me the rejuvenator said the price hike is to cover their fancy marketing of the product.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun  Day by day it's getting thicker and growing
> 
> 
> 
> I've used the rejuvenator and the rebuilder, my honest advice, don't bother with the rejuvenator, same ingredients *half the size as rebuilder* (8oz compared to 16oz), same ingredients, same results, rebuilder is a tad dryer. Add a lil oil to the rebuilder and your set. And you'd probably pay the same price.


 

I know what I will be buying after I finish my OCT. I think Greg is on to something......  Your progress has been simply AMAZING.


----------



## gymfreak336

Okay, I was on the Eqyss site and saw this. Has anyone seen this yet? This really makes me wonder about whats really in ovation

All EQyss products are time proven formulas taken from award winning beauty salon products. When the EQyss chemists increased amounts of certain ingredients in these already successful human formulas to penetrate the thicker, harder hair on horses, some astonishing things started to happen. The results are just simply amazing when our products are used on human hair and skin. They are the finest, safest products you can buy, and work better than ANY other human salon quality products. 

So Megatek should be the higher concentration right?


----------



## yodie

Thanks. 

Time to pull out the card again. Any online stores have an ultra low price? 



LondonDiva said:


> I'm not even bothering with Carlee, she's got the time to read this forum, and tek people's money, but answer a question. Nope! The last e-mail after a 12 day wait talking about she's working on a response **kiss teet**. The proof is in the pudding. We've seen MT and OCT results, not difference IMO fast growth double the price, like the guy who sold me the rejuvenator said the price hike is to cover their fancy marketing of the product.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun  Day by day it's getting thicker and growing
> 
> 
> 
> I've used the rejuvenator and the rebuilder, my honest advice, don't bother with the rejuvenator, same ingredients *half the size as rebuilder* (8oz compared to 16oz), same ingredients, same results, rebuilder is a tad dryer. Add a lil oil to the rebuilder and your set. And you'd probably pay the same price.


----------



## yodie

LD,

Congrats on all that growth!! Work it out girl!


----------



## LondonDiva

SelfStyled said:


> I know what I will be buying after I finish my OCT. I think Greg is on to something......  Your progress has been simply AMAZING.



Thanks 



gymfreak336 said:


> Okay, I was on the Eqyss site and saw this. Has anyone seen this yet? This really makes me wonder about whats really in ovation
> 
> All EQyss products are time proven formulas taken from award winning beauty salon products. When the EQyss chemists increased amounts of certain ingredients in these already successful human formulas to penetrate the thicker, harder hair on horses, some astonishing things started to happen. The results are just simply amazing when our products are used on human hair and skin. They are the finest, safest products you can buy, and work better than ANY other human salon quality products.
> 
> * So Megatek should be the higher concentration right?*



Well JustKiya, got out her detective hat some months ago and did a comparison, MT seemed to come out on top ingredient wise and she broke down the ingredients also to further back it up.



yodie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Time to pull out the card again. Any online stores have an ultra low price?



You're welcome. I'm not sure about competitive online stores for those in the US. You maybe able to try the 1st post and see what's listed. 



yodie said:


> LD,
> 
> Congrats on all that growth!! Work it out girl!



Thank you


----------



## MrsQueeny

leona2025 said:


> Hi Everyone. I really hate to post here because I know I'm about to ask something that's been asked, but I've been reading through these pages all day. I'm going to use the mega tek. I already see the recipes so I'm wondering where to buy castor oil, Vitamin E Oil, SAA all on 1 website? Also should I just go a head and buy a garlic shampoo to cut offpossible shedding?



I think I got my SAA from lotioncrafters or fromnaturewithlove. You can find Vit E and castor oil at any local health food store like Vitamin Cottage, Whole Foods, Trader Joes etc. Q


----------



## tt8

*I had a little more shedding and it was suggested that I use Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner to help stop it. I had ordered the AEGC  but knew that  I needed to wash my hair a few times between the time it got here. I had also heard about Remedée Shampoo and Treatment. It is supposed to instantly stop shedding. When I found out that they sold it up the street from my place I ran up there. Can I tell you that I didn't shed one lick of hair. I was so shocked. I was scouring the floor to see if I was crazy! It worked. I'm gonna alternate between this and the AEGC (when it comes). I'm so excited!!!






*


----------



## LondonDiva

I've been doing the internal garlic. 1 5000mg of garlic oil in a capsule. This stuff is potent, 2 days in and I've noticed less shedding already.


----------



## tt8

LondonDiva said:


> I've been doing the internal garlic. 1 5000mg of garlic oil in a capsule. This stuff is potent, 2 days in and I've noticed less shedding already.



*Yep I bought some garlic pills too but I still had shedding. But I'm gonna tackle it with both the innards and outards.
*


----------



## Golden

Everybody's progress is amazing! 

I just wanted to say that two days ago I started eating about 1.5 - 2 cloves of garlic. I just chopped it up and swallowed it with a lot of water (didn't even taste it) and my shedding stopped completely. I know there are pills but I just didnt feel like adding yet another pill to the others I take. (Also garlic has a lot of health benefits.)

Happy hair growing!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Whats the consistency of the Mega Tek?? Is it oily or creamy?

TIA


----------



## explosiva9

Hi Ladies;

I have to remind myself every night that it has only been x amount of days since I started but i'm manic.  I'm checking for growth, checking for changes. LOL.  The changes I have noticed is that my hair is super soft, AND the breakage I was experiencing has stopped.  SOOOO excited about that.  I'm starting to get the itchies but I think its more build-up than anything, but we shall soon see.

Happy Growing Ladies


----------



## chellero

OK Y'all got me.  I just ordered the OCT.  But what's this that I am reading about shedding!  Does OCT or MT cause shedding?


----------



## darkangel25

I got my MT yesterday!   I am going to try it out tonight.  I'll be mixing it with a little JBCO.  I think I'm going to also get on some garlic supplements just to prevent any shedding, because I've had quite enough of that already!   I am not officially joining the challenge, but I will update on my progress.


----------



## mnemosyne

FlawedBeauty said:


> Whats the consistency of the Mega Tek?? Is it oily or creamy?
> 
> TIA



Creamy like conditioner.


----------



## mnemosyne

Queeny20 said:


> I think I got my SAA from lotioncrafters or fromnaturewithlove. You can find Vit E and castor oil at any local health food store like Vitamin Cottage, Whole Foods, Trader Joes etc. Q



you can get your castor oil from those sites too. =)


----------



## LondonDiva

Golden said:


> Everybody's progress is amazing!
> 
> I just wanted to say that two days ago I started eating about 1.5 - 2 cloves of garlic. I just chopped it up and swallowed it with a lot of water (didn't even taste it) and my shedding stopped completely. I know there are pills but I just didnt feel like adding yet another pill to the others I take. (Also garlic has a lot of health benefits.)
> 
> Happy hair growing!



Well I definitely wasn't imagining it then because I brushed my hair yesterday for the first time since sunday and noticed less shedding after only a total of 10000mg of garlic oil.


----------



## LondonDiva

Now what the hell is in garlic that just stops shedding with the quickness.

AND if my hair is supposed to naturally shed and doesn't because of the garlic, then what am I going to look like Chaka Khan or something....not that that's a bad thing I love big big hair.


----------



## carletta

OK !!!!!!!!  I GIVE UP !!!! I'M FINALLY BREAKING DOWN AND PURCHASING MT TODAY     !!!!! I'LL POST AGAIN WHEN I START DAY NO. 1  !!!!!!!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty

Can someone tell me if the OCT and MT have the same ingredients.  Man, I haven't tried anything new in months and months but all these amazing results really got me curious


----------



## BUTTERNUTBABY

THATS WHY I USED THOSE PRPAID VISA CARDS WHEN I ORDER FROM PLACES LIKE THE, I ORDERED FROM THEM, AND THEY TOOK SO LONG I ORDERED FROM ANOTHER PLACE, AND HOW ABOUT IT GOT HERE 2 DAYS AFTER I PLACED THAT 2 ORDER, SO  KNOW I GOT TO BIG BOTTLES, BUT IT SMELLS SO  YUMMY.


----------



## Jetblackhair

LondonDiva said:


> Now what the hell is in garlic that just stops shedding with the quickness.
> 
> * AND if my hair is supposed to naturally shed and doesn't because of the garlic, then what am I going to look like Chaka Khan or something....not that that's a bad thing I love big big hair.*


*

  *That's funny, Chaka move over.  I never thought about what my hair would look like if shedding came to a complete halt.  I welcome big hair...blow it up!


----------



## BonBon

LondonDiva said:


> Well I definitely wasn't imagining it then because I brushed my hair yesterday for the first time since sunday and noticed less shedding after only a total of 10000mg of garlic oil.



 I might just buy supplements and buss a few capsules into one of my shampoos


----------



## prettykinks

I want to join!!!! I just ordered Mega Tek. I can't wait for it to get here. I was trying to finish reading this entire thread before I ordered but I couldn't hold out any longer, plus it keeps getting bigger LOL. 
Here is my starting pic. I am currently in braids so I just took one out to show where I am at.


----------



## Golden

LondonDiva said:


> *Now what the hell is in garlic that just stops shedding with the quickness.*
> 
> AND if my hair is supposed to naturally shed and doesn't because of the garlic, then what am I going to look like Chaka Khan or something....not that that's a bad thing I love big big hair.




I know, it's amazing isn't it


----------



## AfroKink

FlawedBeauty said:


> Can someone tell me if the OCT and MT have the same ingredients.  Man, I haven't tried anything new in months and months but all these amazing results really got me curious



Do a search within this thread for the word "ingredient" or "ingredients" and you'll find it.

Lys


----------



## FlawedBeauty

haha!!!! duhhhhhhh! its right in the first post of this thread lmao.  oopsss 



MissAlyssa said:


> Do a search within this thread for the word "ingredient" or "ingredients" and you'll find it.
> 
> Lys


----------



## FlawedBeauty

In another thread someone mentioned that they had a reaction to the OCT and it burned her hair and skin.  I dont mean like burnt off or anything like that but the product itself just burned when applied i think.  Has anyone else expierenced this and is there any type of mild tingling that goes on when applied?

TIA


----------



## caribgirl

FlawedBeauty said:


> In another thread someone mentioned that they had a reaction to the OCT and it burned her hair and skin.  I dont mean like burnt off or anything like that but the product itself just burned when applied i think.  Has anyone else expierenced this and is there any type of mild tingling that goes on when applied?
> 
> TIA



I just started yesterday but I did notice that I got an instant headache after applying (sort of like when I first apply a freshly opened MN tube to my scalp). Not sure if others had this reaction. I'll see what happens today.


----------



## MrsQueeny

FlawedBeauty said:


> In another thread someone mentioned that they had a reaction to the OCT and it burned her hair and skin.  I dont mean like burnt off or anything like that but the product itself just burned when applied i think.  Has anyone else expierenced this and is there any type of mild tingling that goes on when applied?
> 
> TIA


No I haven't had any problems at all. I have used it for about 6 weeks now. Q


----------



## BrooklynBeauty

I wanna join!
I just got my package of mt rebuilder yesterday.I will be applying it daily.I mixed in some wgo,castor oil and vit e oil...
i'll c how it goes:trampolin


----------



## Dubois007

Please add me to the challenge.  My package arrived this afternoon.  I cannot add my pic on this post but you can check my fotki.  My goal is to reach the 5th row of my shirt, I'll be using the same shirt ro measure my progress.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty

does anyone know if it's okay to use mt rebuilder prior to getting a relaxer?


----------



## Platinum

How long did it take for you to receive your package?


----------



## Dubois007

I'm in Canada, took 2 days to receive it.  Just advicing people ordering from outside the US that they could be charged for duty taxes on delivery, on top of the shipping.  I had to  pay  $23.32 for the 12 oz system


----------



## mnemosyne

FlawedBeauty said:


> In another thread someone mentioned that they had a reaction to the OCT and it burned her hair and skin.  I dont mean like burnt off or anything like that but the product itself just burned when applied i think.  Has anyone else expierenced this and is there any type of mild tingling that goes on when applied?
> 
> TIA



My scalp got a little itchy when I used the MT alone, but when I missed SAA and castor oil in I was set. I've got super sensitve, reactive skin and it's fine for me.


----------



## leona2025

If oil is only for sealing in moisture, how come adding oil to Mega Tek makes it less drying?


----------



## LaNecia

Ok...the whole itcy, creepy crawly scalp feeling is sooo NOT cool. 

Maybe the growth will speed up now?  :

Have a great weekend ladies!

Vixx


----------



## Armyqt

VW, I love your siggy pic. 

OK, s I ordered mine on Monday and it's Friday and I don't have my stuff.  WTH?  I was all ready to wash my hair this weekend with OCT and take a starting pic. I DO have Megatek, so maybe I'll start with that.  

Someone pls tell me where they are getting their garlic shampoo.  I know it's prolly in this thread, but um...yeah.


----------



## BonBon

I only started this 3 days ago and I just noticed the shedding tonight


----------



## LondonDiva

FlawedBeauty said:


> Can someone tell me if the OCT and MT have the same ingredients.  Man, I haven't tried anything new in months and months but all these amazing results really got me curious



They have the same MT has a lil more. JustKiya broke it down
http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/03/horse-vs-human-who-comes-out-on-top.html



FlawedBeauty said:


> In another thread someone mentioned that they had a reaction to the OCT and it burned her hair and skin.  I dont mean like burnt off or anything like that but the product itself just burned when applied i think.  Has anyone else expierenced this and is there any type of mild tingling that goes on when applied?
> 
> TIA



I don't know if burn is the right word to use but the scalp sure as hell heats up for quite a bit which can make you start scratching a lil. It's like I guess what it would feel like if I rubbed pepper sauce on my skin and it became real warm as a result. I get this every day I apply except straight after hair wash days when my hair and scalp is damp.



dreamer03 said:


> does anyone know if it's okay to use mt rebuilder prior to getting a relaxer?




Yes it's fine. leave it for 2 days without applying if you're concerned before relaxing.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

thanks LD!! you're always such a big help!! 



LondonDiva said:


> They have the same MT has a lil more. JustKiya broke it down
> http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/03/horse-vs-human-who-comes-out-on-top.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if burn is the right word to use but the scalp sure as hell heats up for quite a bit which can make you start scratching a lil. It's like I guess what it would feel like if I rubbed pepper sauce on my skin and it became real warm as a result. I get this every day I apply except straight after hair wash days when my hair and scalp is damp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's fine. leave it for 2 days without applying if you're concerned before relaxing.


----------



## LondonDiva

FlawedBeauty said:


> thanks LD!! you're always such a big help!!



Thanks.  I try when the other helpful ladies are off MT/OCT duty


----------



## Serenity_Peace

LondonDiva said:


> Now what the hell is in garlic that just stops shedding with the quickness.
> 
> AND if my hair is supposed to naturally shed and doesn't because of the garlic, then what am I going to look like Chaka Khan or something....not that that's a bad thing I love big big hair.



LD, what brand of garlic oil do you take?


----------



## LondonDiva

Serenity_Peace said:


> LD, what brand of garlic oil do you take?


 
I take this brand. The US equivalent I believe are Vitamin World for our Holland and Barret products. I *don't* take the odourless ones as (a) I don't mind the garlicy burps taste like you've just eaten garlic bread    and (b) when they mess about with things like taking out the odour I don't want it to affect the efficiency of the product, so i can cope with bad tastes for maximum effect, I mean that's what I'm paying for.







http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/vf/labels/002983HB.pdf

£5.99 (about $10) for 250 5,000mg capsules

I avoid tablets totally, too many fillers, take longer to absorb and work in your system, not as potent as oils and liquids. I even take my vitamins and mineral in liquid form.


----------



## Afrolicious

Okay LHCF ladies! You've inspired me. 

I've visited the site a few times and decided to join and take the OCT Challenge. I just bought the 6 oz. sampler today.  

My hair is natural 3c/4a and I switch between my fro and flat ironing (more of the latter).  I've been natural for 7 years and am so happy I made the switch. 

Since I color my hair, I want to be able to grow an inch, cut an inch, etc., to rid myself of the remaining split ends.  I'll then start growing it out. It's relatively healthy, but could be even more so. 

I'll post my fro "before" pic when I get my products.


----------



## MisTatim

I have a question for long term MegaTek users. When you apply moisturizers do you do it before or after y ou use the Rebuilder?


----------



## LondonDiva

MisTatim said:


> I have a question for long term MegaTek users. When you apply moisturizers do you do it before or after y ou use the Rebuilder?


 
Afterwards. But do you mean moisturisers on the hair or scalp?


----------



## MisTatim

I mean hair and scalp actually.


----------



## Armyqt

So I guess I'm not welcome up in this piece?   Skip all over my little post just igging me.... Ya'll some uppity OCT heffas n this thread.  Just because you getting a lil growth, wanna start acting all brand new and things.


----------



## MrsQueeny

Armyqt said:


> So I guess I'm not welcome up in this piece?   Skip all over my little post just igging me.... Ya'll some uppity OCT heffas n this thread.  Just because you getting a lil growth, wanna start acting all brand new and things.



You know we lub you. Here you go *****.  Q  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4639703&postcount=2503


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Armyqt said:


> So I guess I'm not welcome up in this piece?   Skip all over my little post just igging me.... Ya'll some uppity OCT heffas n this thread.  Just because you getting a lil growth, wanna start acting all brand new and things.



Where you been, girl?!?! You looking good... :blowkiss:


----------



## Serenity_Peace

LondonDiva said:


> I take this brand. The US equivalent I believe are Vitamin World for our Holland and Barret products. I *don't* take the odourless ones as (a) I don't mind the garlicy burps taste like you've just eaten garlic bread    and (b) when they mess about with things like taking out the odour I don't want it to affect the efficiency of the product, so i can cope with bad tastes for maximum effect, I mean that's what I'm paying for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/vf/labels/002983HB.pdf
> 
> £5.99 (about $10) for 250 5,000mg capsules
> 
> I avoid tablets totally, too many fillers, take longer to absorb and work in your system, not as potent as oils and liquids. I even take my vitamins and mineral in liquid form.



Thank you so much! I have a VW near me. I will take the regular kind because I love garlic!!


----------



## EbonyEyes

Armyqt said:


> So I guess I'm not welcome up in this piece?   Skip all over my little post just igging me.... Ya'll some uppity OCT heffas n this thread.  Just because you getting a lil growth, wanna start acting all brand new and things.



We all love you and you surely are welcome!

By the way...you are gorgeous chica!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

EbonyEyes said:


> We all love you and you surely are welcome!
> 
> By the way...you are gorgeous chica!



She sure is...


----------



## AngieB

Ladies...I need to thank you all. My hair is doing great. I have been shoulder length for YEARS but my friends always considered me the one with the long hair. Had some setbacks due to braids (never again) and happened to stumble upon thi site in January, lurked for a while and joined I think a month or two ago. I have been using OCT and Megatek for about six weeks. Today I did my relaxer and then my usual routine. I am so thrilled.  My hair is the softest and healthiest it has ever ever been.  I think I have about an inch to go for APL (if I raise my arms up I am already there..lol). I just want to thank all you ladies that have been so helpful in providing information and inspiration, especially LondonDiva and Aggie...You ladies are great!!!
FYI..my goal is "only" BSL.


----------



## jrae

AngieB said:


> Ladies...I need to thank you all. My hair is doing great. I have been shoulder length for YEARS but my friends always considered me the one with the long hair. Had some setbacks due to braids (never again) and happened to stumble upon thi site in January, lurked for a while and joined I think a month or two ago. I have been using OCT and Megatek for about six weeks. Today I did my relaxer and then my usual routine. I am so thrilled.  My hair is the softest and healthiest it has ever ever been.  I think I have about an inch to go for APL (*if I raise my arms up I am already there*..lol). I just want to thank all you ladies that have been so helpful in providing information and inspiration, especially LondonDiva and Aggie...You ladies are great!!!
> FYI..my goal is "only" BSL.




Welcome and Congrats, AngieB!


----------



## JLove74

Armyqt said:


> So I guess I'm not welcome up in this piece?   Skip all over my little post just igging me.... Ya'll some uppity OCT heffas n this thread.  Just because you getting a lil growth, wanna start acting all brand new and things.



Ohhhhh, lemme find out you haven't simmered down after our little conversation - all the name callin' isn't called for.  I told you I'd put you a squirt or two in a bottle to hold you over until you get yours


----------



## Ebony Majesty

got the rebuilder today yay!


----------



## Rapunzel2B

AngieB said:


> Ladies...I need to thank you all. My hair is doing great. I have been shoulder length for YEARS but my friends always considered me the one with the long hair. Had some setbacks due to braids (never again) and happened to stumble upon thi site in January, lurked for a while and joined I think a month or two ago. I have been using OCT and Megatek for about six weeks. Today I did my relaxer and then my usual routine. I am so thrilled.  My hair is the softest and healthiest it has ever ever been.  I think I have about an inch to go for APL (if I raise my arms up I am already there..lol). I just want to thank all you ladies that have been so helpful in providing information and inspiration, especially LondonDiva and Aggie...You ladies are great!!!
> FYI..my goal is "only" BSL.



Congratulations on your progress AngieB!  I am so excited to hear about another success story.  I love to hear when some one gets good progress or results.  I have been watching this thread and read every single post and taking notes.  I even went as far as ordering the OCT system, and received it today.  I was so discouraged after reading all the experiences about shedding I didn't even open the box and planned on sending it back.  I wasn't even going to accept the package but the FEDEX guy rang the door bell and left it on the porch before I could make it down the stairs to stop him.  May I please ask if you were affected by the shedding and how you handled it?  Any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AngieB

Rapunzel2B said:


> Congratulations on your progress AngieB! I am so excited to hear about another success story. I love to hear when some one gets good progress or results. I have been watching this thread and read every single post and taking notes. I even went as far as ordering the OCT system, and received it today. I was so discouraged after reading all the experiences about shedding I didn't even open the box and planned on sending it back. I wasn't even going to accept the package but the FEDEX guy rang the door bell and left it on the porch before I could make it down the stairs to stop him. May I please ask if you were affected by the shedding and how you handled it? Any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated.


 
I used to shed badly..my hair was so dry..before finding this site and this system. Since I've been using it (I also take garlic) I have very little hair loss. I lost three hairs today...YEAH!!! This stuff is great and it makes my hair feel so soft..I do take my vitamins EVERYDAY...Flax Oil, Fish Oil,Biotin, Silica.I am really impressed with these products.
I have been using this sytem on average about every three days, though I try for every other day, and it seems to be working for me. Good luck to you.
I also have been using garlic shampoo and conditioner a couple times per week.


----------



## Rapunzel2B

Thanks so much AngieB!  I also sent you a PM with some questions, but you answered most of them here.  Appreciate that.
Can you please tell what kind of garlic you are taking and what kind of garlic shampoo and conditioner?  Was your hair dry and shedding because of the OCT or before you started using it?  If I am reading this right it was dry and shedding before use and the OCT made it soft and improved the condition of your hair and you got excellent growth to boot.

OK, you did answer that.  I had to go back and read it again.  I am 14wks post and I think all this ng is clogging my brain.  That's the excuse I am going to use anyway.
Thanks girl!


----------



## AngieB

Rapunzel2B said:


> Thanks so much AngieB! I also sent you a PM with some questions, but you answered most of them here. Appreciate that.
> Can you please tell what kind of garlic you are taking and what kind of garlic shampoo and conditioner? Was your hair dry and shedding because of the OCT or before you started using it? If I am reading this right it was dry and shedding before use and the OCT made it soft and improved the condition of your hair and you got excellent growth to boot.
> 
> OK, you did answer that. I had to go back and read it again. I am 14wks post and I think all this ng is clogging my brain. That's the excuse I am going to use anyway.
> Thanks girl!


 
I take GARLIC OIL 5000MG SOFTGELS, I get them for Puritanspride.com. I have really not shed since I started the system...very very little...so much less than before I found LHCF. I use Nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner...and yes you are right, I was dry and shedding BEFORE OCT and Megatak. Much much much better now...and I love this stuff..Soft and flowing hair...really no shedding...and I am GROWING...Any more questions, feel free to ask..or Aggie and LondonDiva have this stuff down...I look to their posts to keep me going..


----------



## Rapunzel2B

Thanks Hon for taking the time to answer all my questions, you were very helpful.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

are any ladies leaving it in over night, and if so, does it make your scalp sore at all??


----------



## Serenity_Peace

FlawedBeauty said:


> are any ladies leaving it in over night, and if so, does it make your scalp sore at all??



I leave it on overnight. I haven't been consistent, but LD has encouraged me to use it EVERY NIGHT on the scalp ONLY. I believe that if you add oils and a little peppermint or rosemary oil, you shouldn't have any problems. I've had no problems with sore or itchy scalp. As long as you use on the scalp ONLY. We fine-haired women cannot use this stuff directly on the hair. Find a good moisturizer. Add to the scalp, then moisturize, then tie up or cover with silk scarf or bonnet. I need to start using every night, though. Haven't been consistent at all.

I have experienced some shedding, so I may purchase the Nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner and some garlic pills. I have the Alter Ego Garlic Deep Conditioner.


----------



## MrsQueeny

FlawedBeauty said:


> are any ladies leaving it in over night, and if so, does it make your scalp sore at all??



I leave mine on overnight as well after I wash or cowash. So I am applying about 3 times a week. When I am lazy, I just put it on my scalp as a dc for 5-10 minutes, rinse and follow up with a moisturizing conditoner and I am done.  Q


----------



## Serenity_Peace

gymfreak336 said:


> You are going to see a difference. Like I said, it has even been long since I have been using the whole shebang but if you run your fingers down a shed hair, you can tell exactly where the newgrowth is besides the curl pattern. Its thicker, stronger, more like wire.



I've noticed that, too. So even though I shed, I examined the shed hair and you can clearly see the white bulb at the tip but the hair itself is stronger, more coarse and doesn't snap easily. That's why I don't trip too much over the shedding because I know that you should shed 100 hairs a day. I don't, but they say that you should.


----------



## gymfreak336

Serenity_Peace said:


> I've noticed that, too. So even though I shed, I examined the shed hair and you can clearly see the white bulb at the tip but the hair itself is stronger, more coarse and doesn't snap easily. *That's why I don't trip too much over the shedding because I know that you should shed 100 hairs a day. I don't, but they say that you should*.



I am not tripping over it either. I did buy the alter ego garlic treatment early this month and I use that but not frequently. I think I will will try garlic oil pills if anything else if I feel like I am shedding too much.


----------



## LondonDiva

AngieB said:


> Ladies...I need to thank you all. My hair is doing great. I have been shoulder length for YEARS but my friends always considered me the one with the long hair. Had some setbacks due to braids (never again) and happened to stumble upon thi site in January, lurked for a while and joined I think a month or two ago. I have been using OCT and Megatek for about six weeks. Today I did my relaxer and then my usual routine. I am so thrilled.  My hair is the softest and healthiest it has ever ever been.  I think I have about an inch to go for APL (if I raise my arms up I am already there..lol). I just want to thank all you ladies that have been so helpful in providing information and inspiration, especially LondonDiva and Aggie...You ladies are great!!!
> FYI..my goal is "only" BSL.



Aww you're so welcome and congrats on your progress.



AngieB said:


> I take GARLIC OIL 5000MG SOFTGELS, I get them for Puritanspride.com. I have really not shed since I started the system...very very little...so much less than before I found LHCF. I use Nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner...and yes you are right, I was dry and shedding BEFORE OCT and Megatak. Much much much better now...and I love this stuff..Soft and flowing hair...really no shedding...and I am GROWING...Any more questions, feel free to ask..or Aggie and LondonDiva have this stuff down...I look to their posts to keep me going..



Are you taking 1 garlic oil capsule a day?


----------



## FlawedBeauty

thanks ladies!!



Serenity_Peace said:


> I leave it on overnight. I haven't been consistent, but LD has encouraged me to use it EVERY NIGHT on the scalp ONLY. I believe that if you add oils and a little peppermint or rosemary oil, you shouldn't have any problems. I've had no problems with sore or itchy scalp. .


 


Queeny20 said:


> I leave mine on overnight as well after I wash or cowash. So I am applying about 3 times a week. When I am lazy, I just put it on my scalp as a dc for 5-10 minutes, rinse and follow up with a moisturizing conditoner and I am done. Q


----------



## AngieB

LondonDiva said:


> Aww you're so welcome and congrats on your progress.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking 1 garlic oil capsule a day?


 
Yes. one per day...and thanks again!!


----------



## yodie

I haven't experienced any shedding.  Hope that's a good sign.  

I know this post isn't any good without pics, but I have to report that my hair is Much thicker and has grown alot since I've been using OVT/MT these past two months.

Currently wearing my hair in twists under a half wig.  I normally don't apply any type of heat because I'm recovering from relaxer fall out.  

Anyway, I washed and blew my hair out last night (Love Aubrey Organics).  I couldn't even recognize my new growth.  It was so thick, big and bushy.  I also trimmed about half a inch of my hair about three weeks ago.  Can't even tell. That hair is right back.

No pics, (I'll snap and post the next time I press my hair), but this stuff defnitely works.  It's a keeper for me.


----------



## song_of_serenity

I can't wait till I get miiiine! *SQUEEEE*
So, here's what I got from what I read... correct me if I'm wrong.

OCT and MT are basically the same thing, but with "more" of certain ingredients in one, yeah?

Best if used on scalp instead of length of hair?

Best if used with some kind of oil (how much oil are you adding, ladies? Do you add it in a seperate container and mix or do you add the MT/OCT and oil ONLY to the bit you're using that night?

MUST increase moisture! Garlic is great for shedding (thank God I love Alter Ego with Garlic)
~*Janelle~*


----------



## MrsQueeny

song_of_serenity said:


> I can't wait till I get miiiine! *SQUEEEE*
> So, here's what I got from what I read... correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> OCT and MT are basically the same thing, but with "more" of certain ingredients in one, yeah? *yes*
> 
> Best if used on scalp instead of length of hair?*yes*
> 
> Best if used with some kind of oil (how much oil are you adding, ladies? Do you add it in a seperate container and mix or do you add the MT/OCT and oil ONLY to the bit you're using that night?*I put half MT and half castor oil in another container*
> 
> MUST increase moisture! Garlic is great for shedding (thank God I love Alter Ego with Garlic)
> ~*Janelle~*



My answers in bold. Q


----------



## song_of_serenity

Queeny20 said:


> My answers in bold. Q


Thank you very much! Wow! I was wondering on the amount I should use. My scalp tends to dry very quickly and since MT is drying, I didn't want to add TOO much oil and dilute it.  Half and half sounds great and judging from your results, still is potent! 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## LondonDiva

Ladies, with regard to the OCT creme rinse, did we ever establish if that and the Premier creme rinse by Eqyss were pretty much the same product???

OT: i don't know what's in the Micro Tek spray but that is maximising those scalp tingles on top of the mega tek.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

LondonDiva said:


> Ladies, with regard to the OCT creme rinse, did we ever establish if that and the Premier creme rinse by Eqyss were pretty much the same product???
> 
> OT: i don't know what's in the Micro Tek spray but that is maximising those scalp tingles on top of the mega tek.



To me, the OCT Creme Rinse is a bit more moisturizing. I didn't like the Premier Rinse at all. It had a bit more protein and dried my hair out. OCT Rinse is o.k., but I don't think it's necessary. I use the OCT Shampoo. Then let the rinse sit on hair with heat for about 5 minutes, rinse out, then deep condition with a deep moisturizing conditioner like Miss Keys 10 en 1 or ORS. But I don't think the OCT rinse is all that necessary. I'm just trying to use it up and won't purchase again. If I purchase OCT again, I'll just get the OCT therapy and the shampoo. I'm just trying to watch my funds right now, so I want to continue with the MT for awhile because OCT is very expensive.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

song_of_serenity said:


> OCT and MT are basically the same thing, but with "more" of certain ingredients in one, yeah? *I've used both and they are essentially the same thing. I think MT has more protein and should therefore be used on the scalp only.*
> 
> Best if used on scalp instead of length of hair? *With MT, use on the scalp only. The OCT is a bit more moisturizing but if your hair hates protein like mine does, I would follow up with a moisturizing conditioner after OCT Therapy and Shampoo. Otherwise use on scalp only.
> *
> Best if used with some kind of oil (how much oil are you adding, ladies? Do you add it in a seperate container and mix or do you add the MT/OCT and oil ONLY to the bit you're using that night? *I had both MT/OCT, added to an applicator bottle. To that, I add grapeseed oil, Vitamin E oil, a few Rosemary drops, and a little SAA. When I get my honeyquat and Emu oil, I'll add those two. I only add enough to make it less thick and thus easier to apply. I haven't been applying consistently, but I will stary applying nightly. LD is right: add to the scalp first, then apply moisturizer and seal with a little oil (not too much if you have fine hair like me  ). *



See my response in *red/bold*...


----------



## Aggie

AngieB said:


> Ladies...I need to thank you all. My hair is doing great. I have been shoulder length for YEARS but my friends always considered me the one with the long hair. Had some setbacks due to braids (never again) and happened to stumble upon thi site in January, lurked for a while and joined I think a month or two ago. I have been using OCT and Megatek for about six weeks. Today I did my relaxer and then my usual routine. I am so thrilled. My hair is the softest and healthiest it has ever ever been. I think I have about an inch to go for APL (if I raise my arms up I am already there..lol).* I just want to thank all you ladies that have been so helpful in providing information and inspiration, especially LondonDiva and Aggie...You ladies are great!!!*
> FYI..my goal is "only" BSL.


 
Awww shucks, thanks AngieB, you're so sweet.


----------



## caribgirl

Quick question OCT/MT experts,

I just started using MT on Thurs. I usually co-wash/wash every 3-4 days. I'm just leaving the MT on my scalp after applying my leave-ins on hair and then sealing scalp and hair with evoo. 

Is it safe to apply the MT on the scalp daily and co-wash 2xs a week above OR am I just setting myself up for product overload on the scalp?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

nono:

^^^ this explains my emotions right now, I'm getting ready for church and disappointed with how my hair looks.  

I'm transitioning and have been trying various products, I bought MT but shedding threw me off.  I need help from those transitioning or stretching for l-o-n-g periods, like 6 months or so...

My hair is growing, but it is so see through.  When i rollerset and then flat iron my NG, it looks great and full through and through, but as soon as it swells from humidity, perspiration, etc.. i have these see-through 4 inch ends.  (I've NEVER had thin hair before...I also had a lot of shedding, is my flatiron doing this?  I have it on a heat setting of 10 it's an Andis.

I am recovering from alopecia (healed, in Jesus' Name!), I want my beautiful hair back -today- 

I know I should probably post this in another thread, but you guys are soo knowledgeable, im just gonna put it out there...but i'm really new to caring for my own hair, so I'm learning as I go...i don't want to get a relaxer, i've made it since January, and my hopes are to go natural...

I know in my knower you guys can help me...I need a big sis to show me the ropes...PMs are very welcomed...

Be Blessed, *~Br*nze~*


----------



## Aggie

caribgirl said:


> Quick question OCT/MT experts,
> 
> I just started using MT on Thurs. I usually co-wash/wash every 3-4 days. I'm just leaving the MT on my scalp after applying my leave-ins on hair and then sealing scalp and hair with evoo.
> 
> *Is it safe to apply the MT on the scalp daily and co-wash 2xs a week above OR am I just setting myself up for product overload on the scalp?[/*quote]
> 
> caribgirl, I believe this would be a great regiment except you mentioned nothing about pooing and deep conditioning your hair at all, which could possibly set you up for product overload. I do know that cowashing over time causes product buildup so you might want to consider adding some Nutrine garlic poo (for posssible shedding) once a week to 10 days and a clarifying poo once a month to your regiment for the build-up.
> 
> If you choose not to get the garlic poo then get some garlic pills and take it internally which I recommend more. I have been taking garlic supplements for years now and that could be an additional reason why I haven't been experiencing the shedding that most of the ladies here has been experiencing.


----------



## caribgirl

Aggie said:


> caribgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question OCT/MT experts,
> 
> I just started using MT on Thurs. I usually co-wash/wash every 3-4 days. I'm just leaving the MT on my scalp after applying my leave-ins on hair and then sealing scalp and hair with evoo.
> 
> *Is it safe to apply the MT on the scalp daily and co-wash 2xs a week above OR am I just setting myself up for product overload on the scalp?[/*quote]
> 
> caribgirl, I believe this would be a great regiment except you mentioned nothing about pooing and deep conditioning your hair at all, which could possibly set you up for product overload. I do know that cowashing over time causes product buildup so you might want to consider adding some Nutrine garlic poo (for posssible shedding) once a week to 10 days and a clarifying poo once a month to your regiment for the build-up.
> 
> If you choose not to get the garlic poo then get some garlic pills and take it internally which I recommend more. I have been taking garlic supplements for years now and that could be an additional reason why I haven't been experiencing the shedding that most of the ladies here has been experiencing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are awesome, Aggie!
> 
> I do poo bi-weekly with CON and use aloerid and queen helene unscented garlic poo every 3 weeks.
> 
> I will now change the use of the CON to every week and use the garlic poo right before it to decrease my chances of shedding  and improve my scalp "breatheability" .
> 
> Now with the garlic pills- are they unscented ? I  can't tolerate the smell.
> 
> I'm so excited about this challenge and thanks so much for answering my questions!
Click to expand...


----------



## BrooklynBeauty

Quote:
Originally Posted by *dreamer03* 

 
_does anyone know if it's okay to use mt rebuilder prior to getting a relaxer?_


Yes it's fine. leave it for 2 days without applying if you're concerned before relaxing

thanks for responding.I was unsure if it was ok to use it b4 getting a perm.I know with bt you have to stop using a week b4 hand.Just wanted to make sure


----------



## Aggie

dreamer03 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamer03*
> 
> 
> _does anyone know if it's okay to use mt rebuilder prior to getting a relaxer?_
> 
> 
> Yes it's fine. leave it for 2 days without applying if you're concerned before relaxing
> 
> thanks for responding.I was unsure if it was ok to use it b4 getting a perm.I know with bt you have to stop using a week b4 hand.Just wanted to make sure


 

If you have any kind of stimulators like essential oils, etc, in your mix then wait longer than 2 days. I'd go for at least 4 or 5 days before I relaxed.


----------



## Aggie

caribgirl said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are awesome, Aggie!
> 
> I do poo bi-weekly with CON and use aloerid and queen helene unscented garlic poo every 3 weeks.
> 
> I will now change the use of the CON to every week and use the garlic poo right before it to decrease my chances of shedding  and improve my scalp "breatheability" .
> 
> *Now with the garlic pills- are they unscented ? I can't tolerate the smell. *
> 
> I'm so excited about this challenge and thanks so much for answering my questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcomed CG. I have always purchased the Kyolic unscented garlic supplements.
Click to expand...


----------



## AfroKink

I thought my hair line was breaking off because of all these short hairs a long the top of my forehead.  Closer inspection shows that these hairs are not on my hair line, they are more in line with my widows peak.  Baby hair I guess.  I'm going to have to watch how I use MT around my hair line before it starts creeping down to my eyebrows!

Lys


----------



## caribgirl

^^^^^ 

I would love to have a full hairline again, including my long lost widow's peak!! More inspiration to keep using the MT.


----------



## girlyprincess23

does anybody know if there is any way to tell slippage from hair growth? I got my hair twisted about 2 weeks ago and at the same time started using the OCT faithfully every night. Thursday was my 2 week anniversary and in some spots I have over a half an inch, in other I have just a half and in the front I have maybe like a 1/4 inch. Now here's my reasons I don't believe it is slippage because when it (the "ng") is dry it has some wicked shrinakge (it springs back if you pull it) like i don't see a whole curl but it has a wave ( my hair in the twists is relaxed), also before I got the twists I used it for like 1-1.5 weeks and like a small amount of jet black defined curls were coming in under my relaxed hair, and finally the twists seem to have a very tight hold on my hair I just don't see it slipping out plus I only wash it once a week. I just don't know if I should believe this is ALL growth, I wonder


----------



## GeorginaSparks

MissAlyssa said:


> I thought my hair line was breaking off because of all these short hairs a long the top of my forehead.  Closer inspection shows that these hairs are not on my hair line, they are more in line with my widows peak.  Baby hair I guess.  I'm going to have to watch how I use MT around my hair line before it starts creeping down to my eyebrows!
> 
> Lys



i noticed my hair line grew in too. i like the lengh it grew to so i stopped applying MT on my hair line


----------



## It~Can~Grow

It~Can~Grow said:


> Question, ladies. Is this more suited for naturals? If not, which is better the Cell Therapy or Mega-Tek?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Man I wish I could get to work and stay off this site.erplexed


 
For some reason my pikistrips is too large...?

I would say MegaTek did it's thang for me...from March to June I've had some great progress. Yeah I could have combed it out better..*hump*

Thanks Megatek...Come on September Update 

Dec 07........................ March 08........................ June 08


----------



## gymfreak336

It~Can~Grow said:


> For some reason my pikistrips is too large...?
> 
> I would say MegaTek did it's thang for me...from March to June I've had some great progress. Yeah I could have combed it out better..*hump*
> 
> Thanks Megatek...Come on September Update
> 
> Dec 07........................ March 08........................ June 08





Goodness girl!!!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

I'm a newbie and I just want to thank you all for posting pictures!!  It makes a huge difference because a lot of people may just imagine growth but in this thread, the proof is clearly in the pictures.  I know a lot of people don't believe in growth aids and maybe it doesn't work for everyone.  But, I'm going to give it a shot.  

LondonDiva, I just want to say that your pictures and kind posts and informative words in particular have inspired me to purchase MT and also inspired me to join the board.  Happy hair growing everyone!!


----------



## longhairhopeful

I received my Mega Tek Rebuilder last week and started using it on Friday 6/13. I mixed 5oz of the rebuilder with 2oz of EVOO in a squeeze bottle and applied it to my scalp (dry hair) and rubbed it in. I plan on doing this daily... Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Extremus

congrats!


----------



## Ganjababy

3+ weeks ago I switched to MT. I dont like it. I cannot avoid getting some onto the length of my hair. I find that it makes my hair dull looking and tough even though I seal with oil. I am going back to OCT as soon as my bottle of MT finishes. I did not have this problem with OCT. Anyone else having dull tough hair due to MT?


----------



## Rapunzel2B

It~Can~Grow said:


> For some reason my pikistrips is too large...?
> 
> I would say MegaTek did it's thang for me...from March to June I've had some great progress. Yeah I could have combed it out better..*hump*
> 
> Thanks Megatek...Come on September Update
> 
> Dec 07........................ March 08........................ June 08



CONGRATULATIONS!!  Awesome progress!


----------



## SelfStyled

MissAlyssa said:


> I thought my hair line was breaking off because of all these short hairs a long the top of my forehead. Closer inspection shows that these hairs are not on my hair line, they are more in line with my widows peak. Baby hair I guess. I'm going to have to watch how I use MT around my hair line before it starts creeping down to my eyebrows!
> 
> Lys


 
I am feeling you on this one- why do I have a widows peek now, when I NEVER used to.


----------



## Armyqt

Alright alright.... I knew if I pitched a lil minnie fit, I would get some responses.  Thanks Q for the link.  And thanks to the ladies who complimented me.  Got me blushing and things.  

Anyway I still have the MT that I mixed with castor oil and SAA. I've used it a couple of times over the last two weeks.  I'm in a braidout now and don't know how that's going to work as far as putting it on the scalp nightly.  I'll try tonight.  Once my OCT gets here , I'll wash and take a starting pic for comparison later.  I plan to update once a month. 

Congrats to the ladies getting excellent growth and thanks for sharing your pics.  A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## MrsQueeny

evsbaby said:


> 3+ weeks ago I switched to MT. I dont like it. I cannot avoid getting some onto the length of my hair. I find that it makes my hair dull looking and tough even though I seal with oil. I am going back to OCT as soon as my bottle of MT finishes. I did not have this problem with OCT. Anyone else having dull tough hair due to MT?



Actually it is the opposite for me. I was just going to post today. My ng seems softer but yet stronger. It is weird. Q


----------



## EbonyEyes

evsbaby said:


> 3+ weeks ago I switched to MT. I dont like it. I cannot avoid getting some onto the length of my hair. I find that it makes my hair dull looking and tough even though I seal with oil. I am going back to OCT as soon as my bottle of MT finishes. I did not have this problem with OCT. Anyone else having dull tough hair due to MT?



I don't use the MT straight out the bottle.  I put some MT in a container, add some SAA and some castor oil, and then mix it all together.  I then use that mixture on my scalp.


----------



## VioletWylde

Ok, so  it looks like everyone is mixing their MT. Is anybody just using it straight?


----------



## It~Can~Grow

Thanks everyone.   Another thing I noticed, that I am really, really excited about is the thickness I'm gaining using MT.  Yes I'm comparing length, but I didn't want 20 long strands so I was concerned about volume as well.

When I compare my starting pics I realized that I am starting to see less and less of my shoulders when I comb my hair the same way.

I'm hoping my hair covers my shoulders completely by December.

Go Team MT


It~Can~Grow said:


> For some reason my pikistrips is too large...?
> 
> I would say MegaTek did it's thang for me...from March to June I've had some great progress. Yeah I could have combed it out better..*hump*
> 
> Thanks Megatek...Come on September Update
> 
> Dec 07........................ March 08........................ June 08


----------



## JustKiya

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> nono:
> 
> ^^^ this explains my emotions right now, I'm getting ready for church and disappointed with how my hair looks.
> 
> I'm transitioning and have been trying various products, I bought MT but shedding threw me off.  I need help from those transitioning or stretching for l-o-n-g periods, like 6 months or so...
> 
> My hair is growing, but it is so see through.  W*hen i rollerset and then flat iron my NG, it looks great and full through and through, but as soon as it swells from humidity, perspiration, etc.. i have these see-through 4 inch ends.*  (I've NEVER had thin hair before...I also had a lot of shedding, is my flatiron doing this?  I have it on a heat setting of 10 it's an Andis.
> 
> I am recovering from alopecia (healed, in Jesus' Name!), I want my beautiful hair back -today-
> 
> I know I should probably post this in another thread, but you guys are soo knowledgeable, im just gonna put it out there...but i'm really new to caring for my own hair, so I'm learning as I go...i don't want to get a relaxer, i've made it since January, and my hopes are to go natural...
> 
> I know in my knower you guys can help me...I need a big sis to show me the ropes...PMs are very welcomed...
> 
> Be Blessed, *~Br*nze~*



First, a  for you! 

Now, the fact that you say when you flatiron your hair, it's fine, tells me that your ENDS ARE NOT THIN. What is happening, is that your NG is shrinking at DIFFERENT RATES (one section is really shrinky, the other sections not so much) and it's pulling your ends unevenly AND your NG might be a bit thicker than your relaxed ends, and the difference is showing...... Please don't trim your ends off (unless you are ready to trim for the BC) - it's an illusion, and there's nada wrong with your hair... 

So. I never transitioned, so I don't have much wisdom to offer you as far as styling options to minimize the thin 'look' - besides hiding your ends in 'updo' styles....


----------



## Aquafina

Queeny20 said:


> Actually it is the opposite for me. I was just going to post today. My ng seems softer but yet stronger. It is weird. Q




Same here Queeny. My hair has never been like this. I mix my MT with castor oil and co-wash every otherday with a moisturizing condish mixed with garlic juice. I have been using MT for a week and there has been NO shedding or Breakage



It~Can~Grow said:


> Thanks everyone.   Another thing I noticed, that I am really, really excited about is the thickness I'm gaining using MT.  Yes I'm comparing length, but I didn't want 20 long strands so I was concerned about volume as well.
> 
> When I compare my starting pics I realized that I am starting to see less and less of my shoulders when I comb my hair the same way.
> 
> I'm hoping my hair covers my shoulders completely by December.
> 
> Go Team MT



Congrats on your progress!! Your hair looks amazing


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, Justkiya Here's one for you  !!!

I considered shrinkage...I knew I had alot of shedding -i think it is bcs I used yogurt for a relaxer effect on Thursday and I think it was too much protein...now I'm trying to moisturize my hair to the MAX!!  But, such dramatic thinness....didn't seem right...but right, shrinkage could be the culprit...

Girl, you are on your game!  Thanks for reaching out
*~Br*nze~*

Now, I need to get working on styling options....

Now, the fact that you say when you flatiron your hair, it's fine, tells me that your ENDS ARE NOT THIN. What is happening, is that your NG is shrinking at DIFFERENT RATES (one section is really shrinky, the other sections not so much) and it's pulling your ends unevenly AND your NG might be a bit thicker than your relaxed ends, and the difference is showing...... Please don't trim your ends off (unless you are ready to trim for the BC) - it's an illusion, and there's nada wrong with your hair... 

So. I never transitioned, so I don't have much wisdom to offer you as far as styling options to minimize the thin 'look' - besides hiding your ends in 'updo' styles....[/quote]


----------



## tt8

*I'm wondering how long should I stop using my MT before I relax and when I can start back up after my touch-up.erplexed Any suggestions?
*


----------



## tt8

*LET'S GIVE A WARM WELCOME TO... 

Morenita
Aquafina
Deborah
ViloetWylde
dreamer03
prettykinks
longhairhopeful
kels823

Ovación
tt8

*please PM if anyone else wants to join the challenge
*


----------



## belleama

Anybody have trouble with ezpetstore? Maybe I'm just getting paranoid but my order shipped on the 4th. Its still not here. The tracking number they gave me only shows that they told USPS they will have a package for pick up. It hasn't even been picked up according to the website. I contacted the company they are saying it can take 21 days to get delivered. This doesn't make any sense. PA to VA is two days max. 

Where is my MT??


----------



## caribgirl

belleama said:


> Anybody have trouble with ezpetstore? Maybe I'm just getting paranoid but my order shipped on the 4th. Its still not here. The tracking number they gave me only shows that they told USPS they will have a package for pick up. It hasn't even been picked up according to the website. I contacted the company they are saying it can take 21 days to get delivered. This doesn't make any sense. PA to VA is two days max.
> 
> Where is my MT??



Girl I know how you feel!! I ordered on the 2nd of June and finally received mine on the 12th (last thurs). Yours should be received by this week. I was feigning for my box and was going through withdrawls after checking my tracking # and finding very little info.

Hang in there sweetie and I hope that it comes this week .


----------



## belleama

caribgirl said:


> Girl I know how you feel!! I ordered on the 2nd of June and finally received mine on the 12th (last thurs). Yours should be received by this week. I was feigning for my box and was going through withdrawls after checking my tracking # and finding very little info.
> 
> Hang in there sweetie and I hope that it comes this week .


 
I hope you're right. I'm mad that this package is taking so long. I'll wait it out though. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## caribgirl

Ok Ladies,

Everyone's progress pics have encouraged me to to join this challenge. I began using MT as of last thurs Jun 12th and I will take update pics monthly. 

I have serious ng and I'm almost 11 wks post. I will be relaxing around the 13th of July for my 1 yr. hair anniversary .

So the pic below shows that I'm about 2 inches unstretched above bsl at my longest hair length- stretched, I am about 1 inch away!

Here is my starting pic!!! Thanks so much ladies!!


----------



## Platinum

Caribgirl, your hair has really improved in a year. Great job!


----------



## VioletWylde

belleama said:


> Anybody have trouble with ezpetstore? Maybe I'm just getting paranoid but my order shipped on the 4th. Its still not here. The tracking number they gave me only shows that they told USPS they will have a package for pick up. It hasn't even been picked up according to the website. I contacted the company they are saying it can take 21 days to get delivered. This doesn't make any sense. PA to VA is two days max.
> 
> Where is my MT??


 
Sheesh, that is taking a while. They might be flooded with orders right now. My tracking number on USPS still said that they had been notified for pickup up to the date it was delivered-I dunnp what was up with that. I hope you get your MT soon!


----------



## EbonyEyes

VioletWylde said:


> Sheesh, that is taking a while. They might be flooded with orders right now. My tracking number on USPS still said that they had been notified for pickup up to the date it was delivered-I dunnp what was up with that. I hope you get your MT soon!



Did you choose priority mail shipping when ordering?  When I called USPS asking why my tracking number still said "notified for pickup" after three days, I was told that priority mail is not tracked.  The number that you are giving is not really a tracking number.  It's more of a delivery confirmation number that will only update once your package is actually delivered.


----------



## caribgirl

Platinum said:


> Caribgirl, your hair has really improved in a year. Great job!



Thanks Platinum!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I just got my MT. I applied it to my scalp. 

I was sitting here like literally waiting for some kind of fireworks to start happening. 

We shall see. Today is day #1. I have high expectations of this stuff.

ETA: I used mine straight up. I will have to see if I start experiencing dryness problems, and if so, tweak the mix.


----------



## genesis132

Does anyone who use the OCT once a week and still see results? I have the complete set (poo/celltherapy/creamrinse)...but so far I use the complete set only on mondays and then I daily rinse with my other conditioners and massage coconut oil on my scalp for growth on the other days...I didn't want to apply the OCT on my scalp daily, i guess im terrified of "excessive" shredding some ladies have experienced ...
I can handle the 100 hairs per day shedding...but not "excessive"


----------



## FlawedBeauty

for those of u that expierenced "excessive sheding," how long had you been using before it occured? or did it happen almost instanly with the next wash?


----------



## sexyeyes3616

FlawedBeauty said:


> for those of u that expierenced "excessive sheding," how long had you been using before it occured? or did it happen almost instanly with the next wash?


 
The first day i used it my hair shed. And after i go to the salon and get it washed the shedding stops but when i apply it again the shedding starts all over again. However my shedding is more than normal but not excessive.


----------



## LJBFly

I just recieved my Mega-Tek today.  I washed my hair and applied it to my scalp only.  I made a mixture of MT and JBCO.

I hope to amazing results as well.


----------



## belleama

EbonyEyes said:


> Did you choose priority mail shipping when ordering? When I called USPS asking why my tracking number still said "notified for pickup" after three days, I was told that priority mail is not tracked. The number that you are giving is not really a tracking number. It's more of a delivery confirmation number that will only update once your package is actually delivered.


 


VioletWylde said:


> Sheesh, that is taking a while. They might be flooded with orders right now. My tracking number on USPS still said that they had been notified for pickup up to the date it was delivered-I dunnp what was up with that. I hope you get your MT soon!


 
That is the samething that is happening to me. My tracking number only says it is out for pick up. I just selected the regular shipping method so I'm not sure if it is priority or not. But if it is priority mail then that is a 2 -3 day service. If USPS picked up my order on the forth I should have gotten it very quickly. I think next time I order it will be from someone else. Probably neeps since they offer the gallon size.


----------



## carletta

LJBFly said:


> I just recieved my Mega-Tek today.  I washed my hair and applied it to my scalp only.  I made a mixture of MT and JBCO.
> 
> I hope to amazing results as well.




OK HOW LONG DID IT  TAKE FOR YOU TO GET IT & WHO DID YOU ORDER IT FROM ?????????????????????


----------



## LJBFly

carletta said:


> OK HOW LONG DID IT  TAKE FOR YOU TO GET IT & WHO DID YOU ORDER IT FROM ?????????????????????



I ordered from Equitec and it took almost a week.

Well the box says Equitec but I checked the link in the first post and it says easypetstore.com.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

belleama said:


> Anybody have trouble with ezpetstore? Maybe I'm just getting paranoid but my order shipped on the 4th. Its still not here. The tracking number they gave me only shows that they told USPS they will have a package for pick up. It hasn't even been picked up according to the website. I contacted the company they are saying it can take 21 days to get delivered. This doesn't make any sense. PA to VA is two days max.
> 
> Where is my MT??


The same thing happened to me. It will pop up any day.


----------



## tt8

tt8 said:


> *I'm wondering how long should I stop using my MT before I relax and when I can start back up after my touch-up.erplexed Any suggestions?
> *


*BUMPING*


----------



## VioletWylde

EbonyEyes said:


> Did you choose priority mail shipping when ordering? When I called USPS asking why my tracking number still said "notified for pickup" after three days, I was told that priority mail is not tracked. The number that you are giving is not really a tracking number. It's more of a delivery confirmation number that will only update once your package is actually delivered.


 

I didn't recall choosing any option, but that could definitely explain it. I'll have toe keep watch for those things more closely. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## belleama

tt8 said:


> *BUMPING*


 
I stopped two days before I relaxed thats it. It doesn't have sulfur like some other stuff so you don't really need to skip alot of time before.


----------



## Luscious850

OK the PJ in me just couldnt miss out on this 1. I went ahead and ordered my MT. I promised myself this will be my last growth aid until March when the challenge is over.


----------



## nycutiepie

tt8 said:


> *BUMPING*


 
I'm getting a touch-up on Friday and the last time I used my OCT was last Thursday, so I will have stopped a whole week before touch-up for me.  I can't believe I'm going to say this but I really didn't want any more growth because it will be 12 weeks and it is crazy enough.  I went for a consultation with my stylist on Friday and when this sucka is relaxed, it's going to be over 3 inches so I'm sure I got over 1inch per month.


----------



## KPH

I love OCT, how it changes the hair is just amazing.  I got to order some more.  I"m like JanuaryN. i'm gonna use this stuff forever, well, at least until I got to GLORY


----------



## january noir

KPH said:


> I love OCT, how it changes the hair is just amazing. I got to order some more. I"m like JanuaryN. i'm gonna use this stuff forever, well, at least until I got to GLORY


 
 *^5  KPH - Is OCT the truth or what? *
*It's so heavenly, they might have it in Glory too!*


----------



## KPH

january noir said:


> *^5 KPH - Is OCT the truth or what? *
> *It's so heavenly, they might have it in Glory too!*


 


YES IT IS.  As I said before, my PICKY cousin asked what I was using and I told her and she has been ordering it every since.  Folks like us who send them customers need a free GIFT PACK


----------



## DaRealist

Your post sealed it for me.
*whips out card to place order* 


LondonDiva said:


> *Aiight I'm back and managed to upload these damn pics from my holiday....*
> 
> These pics are *exactly 2 calendar** months apart*. I used either MT rejuvenator or MT rebuilder (which ever was closest to hand at the time) applied on the scalp daily and washed my hair once a week. No matter how many times I write this people still PM me asking me how often I use it and how. I use it on the scalp like you would a hair grease. The MT rebuilder I added a lil castor oil to combat the dryness the rejuvenator didn’t need any extra moisture.
> 
> Both pics were after a fresh touch up. The first pic was after a touch up and hair cut. (1st pic March, 2nd Pic May)
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in NY and Dallas (both were hot n humid) and post relaxer (2nd pic) I didn’t use MT at all. I came back on Tuesday and started using it again, after 2 days on freshly touched up hair straight at the scalp after 2 days later, I felt the smallest on new growth kicking in again. If anyone want to doubt that, then go ahead, the proof is in the pics this stuff works and is no reversion. I partied every night for 10 days in a humid climate and anything that would have sweated out would have, nothing, nada. And from the growth I got in 2 months post haircut it’s safe to say I am no longer a skeptic and believe 10000000% in this product and that I’ll never need to buy another growth aid in my life. I am officially a slow hair grower ¼ inch a month if I’m lucky, this stuff has propelled my growth well over 100%. No OCT for me, the woman couldn’t even get back to me on the long a$$ e-mail I wrote, plus for half the price and the same results I’ll stick with the rebuilder. All my hair rests comfortably behind my shoulders now, the cut was grazing just on or past my shoulders 2 months ago and my post cut ponytail was pitiful but healthy
> 
> I’ll be touching up again before I hit Vegas for the convention so another 2 months or so to go till the next one.
> 
> *I now I feel I can join JustKiya and Sareca in the pic testimonial stakes that are worthy.*


----------



## FlawedBeauty

how long have u gals been usin it??  are u expierencing mega growth as well? 



january noir said:


> *^5 KPH - Is OCT the truth or what? *
> *It's so heavenly, they might have it in Glory too!*


 


KPH said:


> I love OCT, how it changes the hair is just amazing. I got to order some more. I"m like JanuaryN. i'm gonna use this stuff forever, well, at least until I got to GLORY


----------



## KPH

sorry I don't have a camera (stanky chirren promised me one for my b-day and them heffas just gave me a stanky card)

but yes, mega growth with some silky hair, I can say I have 2 -3 inches and that's with 2 trims.  I came to LHCF with my hair shaved to scalp on my neck and now it is  1 1/2 inches long, it touches me and i'm not use to it so i'm thinking something is crawling on me at times.  I use the entire OCT system.


----------



## january noir

FlawedBeauty said:


> how long have u gals been usin it?? are u expierencing mega growth as well?


 
I've been on the Ovation system since March 14, *105 days*.   I have growth (maybe not mega-growth), but *more than anything*, this product actually has changed the *condtion of my hair from OK to WOW!*  Even my hairstylist has noticed.  

I have sections of varying hair types (3c patch, a 4b patch, a 4z patch) and my hair is naturally thin and fine with breakage issues.  I've experienced many setbacks with the last one occuring in February in which I had to have 3 inches cut.  

My hair has just about grown back to the length it was before it was cut.

Ovation has added weight to my wispy thin strands, smoothed the rough sections and made my hair more manageable.  Any product I use gives great results because my hair is stronger and more flexible.   You'd have to see it to believe it.

For my hair, their claims have lived up to the hype and I am so pleased, I never want to be without it.  

I purchased the "try me" size for my aunt who is 93 (yes, 93) who wears her hair natural.  She told me the other day that she has used it only 2x and can feel and see a difference in the texture and thickness; her.  So far so good.  I am just waiting for the phone to ring expecting it to be Auntie telling me how her hair has been transformed.


----------



## LondonDiva

nycutiepie said:


> I'm getting a touch-up on Friday and the last time I used my OCT was last Thursday, so I will have stopped a whole week before touch-up for me.  *I can't believe I'm going to say this but I really didn't want any more growth *because it will be 12 weeks and it is crazy enough.  I went for a consultation with my stylist on Friday and when this sucka is relaxed, it's going to be over 3 inches so I'm sure I got over 1inch per month.



I know EXACTLY what you mean. You're grateful for the growth but it's all so sudden and you don't know how to handle 2-3 inches of pure growth.

I'm very happy for you and congrats on your progress.  You better post pics missy.


----------



## belleama

KPH said:


> sorry I don't have a camera (stanky chirren promised me one for my b-day and them heffas just gave me a stanky card)
> 
> but yes, mega growth with some silky hair, I can say I have 2 -3 inches and that's with 2 trims. I came to LHCF with my hair shaved to scalp on my neck and now it is 1 1/2 inches long, *it touches me and i'm not use to it so i'm thinking something is crawling on me at times*. I use the entire OCT system.


 
This part totally struck me as funny!


----------



## mnemosyne

The other good thing about this? Normally I'd be getting tangles out the butt by this point in my stretch (16 weeks) but I barely have to worry about tangles anymore. I'm sure the different conditioners I'm using play a part in it, but my new growth isn't battling with the rest of my hair.


----------



## KPH

belleama said:


> This part totally struck me as funny!


 

GIRL, as soon as i get home i put on a satin bonnet because this is something I got to get use to.  I have worn my hair short for over 20 years, then I let this grow out and got the back shaved for this reason and then the sides were darn near up to my ear, not i'm mid-neck all the way around and i'm a jumping, scratchin, twitchin fool


----------



## FlawedBeauty

thats me!!  do u use it on the length of ur hair or scalp only?



january noir said:


> and *my hair is naturally thin and fine* with breakage issues. .


----------



## january noir

FlawedBeauty said:


> thats me!! do u use it on the length of ur hair or scalp only?


 
Yes, I use it on the length of my hair, contrary to what other ladies do.  
I am relaxed and my protein needs are greater than those who are natural I think.

I use the whole system (see my avatar); that's the Color Therapy shampoo, the Cell Therapy and the Creme Rinse.  I have used it daily for a month or more, but now I use it every other day or less.  Trying to stretch it out because it is expensive.  

I have incorporated the WEN Cleansing Conditioner into my routine which has also been very good for my hair though I only need the Ovation System and nothing else.   That's because I am a PJ at heart... 

I have and used the Mega-Tek Rebuilder and Premier Creme Rinse and they are good.  However the Ovation line has something extra that makes the hair silky and luxurious.


----------



## nycutiepie

LondonDiva said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean. You're grateful for the growth but it's all so sudden and you don't know how to handle 2-3 inches of pure growth.
> 
> I'm very happy for you and congrats on your progress. You better post pics missy.


 
Thank you!  I'm taking a camera to the salon because I know this needs to be captured.


----------



## DaRealist

LJBFly said:


> *I ordered from Equitec and it took almost a week.
> *
> Well the box says Equitec but I checked the link in the first post and it says easypetstore.com.



Same here - a week


----------



## BonBon

Ive been using this for 1 week and my hair is itching like it never b4erplexed

 It also feels thicker as 1/4 of my hair fell out due to relaxer damage, I will be tell progress easily but I'll give it 3 more weeks.


----------



## Mz.Shug

YAY MY MEGA-TEK CAME!!!!!!


----------



## Aggie

Mz.Shug said:


> YAY MY MEGA-TEK CAME!!!!!!


 
Girl go put that MT on so we can show our updates on September 1st. I can't wait. I am on my last bottle of MT and I believe it will last me a month and then on to my OCT.


----------



## Extremus

KPH said:


> GIRL, as soon as i get home i put on a satin bonnet because this is something I got to get use to.  I have worn my hair short for over 20 years, then I let this grow out and got the back shaved for this reason and then the sides were darn near up to my ear, not i'm mid-neck all the way around and i'm a jumping, scratchin, twitchin fool


----------



## Mz.Shug

Aggie said:


> Girl go put that MT on so we can show our updates on September 1st. I can't wait. I am on my last bottle of MT and I believe it will last me a month and then on to my OCT.


 
Just did! I put it on my scalp as I parted for my pincurls. I took before shots first of course. I know nothing will happen over night but I'm excited to see what kind of growth I'll get out of this!


----------



## Ganjababy

EbonyEyes said:


> I don't use the MT straight out the bottle. I put some MT in a container, add some SAA and some castor oil, and then mix it all together. I then use that mixture on my scalp.


 

Thanks for the response I have castor oil and SAA, I think I will try this and see


----------



## Mz.Shug

I have the castor oil but what's SAA?


----------



## Ganjababy

Mz.Shug said:


> I have the castor oil but what's SAA?


 
Silk amino acids................It is a liquid silk protein (mild) that you can add to your conditioners, shampoos, leave ins


----------



## Mz.Shug

Can you give me the name of a brand that makes it?
I have to call around to find good products....alot of the black hair stores around here still believe that with a brush, some glue in track and grease your hair will grow!!


----------



## Mz.Shug

^^Nevamind found it.


----------



## Jas123

DO NOT ORDER FROM:
http://www.groomstar.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=493

I decided to jump on the bandwagon and ordered MT from Groomstar on 6/6/08.. my product is not here as of today.. when I called last Friday they said it was on back order and would ship this Mon or Tues and I would have it by this Friday (6/20/08).. Well, something told me to call them today and don't you know it's still on back order and hasn't been shipped. Why didn't they tell me when I 1st ordered that this prodcut was on back order..I could've went numerous other places and had my product by now. Also, I think they charged my credit card already, I have to go home and check.
Again, do not order from Groomstar... Their unproffessionalism probably cost them quite a bit is sales.. at least I hope it will!

p.s add me to the challenge


----------



## Extremus

The front of my head/scalp (where probably mostly of the Mega-Tek is applied) is TENDER...........growth spurt?????? 

I'm on week 2.


----------



## Aggie

E_Williams20 said:


> The front of my head/scalp (where probably mostly of the Mega-Tek is applied) is TENDER...........growth spurt??????
> 
> I'm on week 2.


 
Hmmm, I get this tenderness right in the center of my head but I can't say that it has anything to do with the amount I put there because I put the most of the MT right at the bottom rear of my head, so I don't really know what it is. 

My hair was so clean last night from my ayurveda washing and deep conditioning that I haven't used my MT last night. Come to think of it, I haven't used it in 2 or 3 nights. I don't know how I'm supposed to have long hair if I am lazy to apply it or keep forgetting to do so.

New resolution - I will apply it consistently starting from tonight on, I will try to apply imy MT more consistently sarting from tonight on, Really I wil.


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> *Yes, I use it on the length of my hair, contrary to what other ladies do. *
> I am relaxed and my protein needs are greater than those who are natural I think.
> 
> I use the whole system (see my avatar); that's the Color Therapy shampoo, the Cell Therapy and the Creme Rinse. I have used it daily for a month or more, but now I use it every other day or less. Trying to stretch it out because it is expensive.
> 
> I have incorporated the WEN Cleansing Conditioner into my routine which has also been very good for my hair though I only need the Ovation System and nothing else. That's because I am a PJ at heart...
> 
> I have and used the Mega-Tek Rebuilder and Premier Creme Rinse and they are good. However the Ovation line has something extra that makes the hair silky and luxurious.


 
JN, do you apply the OCT to the length of your hair daily and also how often do you wash it out?  Is your reggie in your fotki? If it isn't, can you please post it in there to help us relaxed heads get results honey? Thanks in advance. MUAHH!!


----------



## explosiva9

I have been noticing that my scalp is a bit tender lately and I am already tender-headed so I have to be extra gentle with combing and brushing cause even the most minimal movement makes my scalp achy.  Hope its working because I fear I may have diluted the product with too much oil.

I'm so obsessed with my MT that I already ordered the next bottle and I am thinking about the next mixture I will be adding to it.  Even if it doesn't make my hair grow faster, it is making my ng so manageable.  I haven't been able to stretch a relaxer in yrs, since I moved to FL and returned to NY.  I get about 3/4-1inch of growth a month but I can't and don't retain because I'm always experimenting with my hair or cutting it for the latest styles and such.  Now I'm MT'ing, moisturizing and sealing, and bunning, wrapping, anything to help retain any length I get.  I even wake up from deep sleep if I have forgotten to apply the megatek.  I am so not playing!!! 

OK- Question? I was looking at the thread for that Moe gro concoction and it looks interesting BUT, no one has posted pics to attest to their results.  But I did do some research and found that horsetail and nettle help with stimulating the scalp thus promoting growth and the horsetail helps with preventing shedding, basically.  Aloe has a healthy amount of the mucco-whatevers that on one post was said to be the ingredient in MT that stimulates and helps with growth. My question is, do you think I can add some of this to my MT mix?  Do you think it would inhibit the MT from working?  What are your opinions on this?  I mean, its natural and safe unless you have high blood pressure (then u shouldn't add the horsetail)? I'm wondering if I should give it a try.  If I go bald at least my hair grows fast that I won't be bald for long.

Thoughts?


----------



## leona2025

explosiva9 said:


> ? *I mean, its natural and safe unless you have high blood pressure (then u shouldn't add the horsetail)?* I'm wondering if I should give it a try. If I go bald at least my hair grows fast that I won't be bald for long.
> 
> Thoughts?


Is this ingredient in Mega Tekk and Ovation? I have high blood pressure.


----------



## JustKiya

explosiva9 said:


> OK- Question? I was looking at the thread for that Moe gro concoction and it looks interesting BUT, no one has posted pics to attest to their results.  But I did do some research and found that horsetail and nettle help with stimulating the scalp thus promoting growth and the horsetail helps with preventing shedding, basically.  Aloe has a healthy amount of the mucco-whatevers that on one post was said to be the ingredient in MT that stimulates and helps with growth. My questions is, do you think I can add some of this to my MT mix?  Do you think it would inhibit the MT from working?  What are your opinions on this?  I mean, its natural and safe unless you have high blood pressure (then u shouldn't add the horsetail)? I'm wondering if I should give it a try.  If I go bald at least my hair grows fast that I won't be bald for long.
> 
> Thoughts?



I haven't been paying much attention to the MoeGro thread (I can barely stay consistent with the MT!), but what you said seems to make perfect sense - I don't see how it would inhibit anything. 
If anything, just make a small mix, and try it out for a couple of weeks, and see what you think - and of course, let us know!!


----------



## explosiva9

Nope.  It's not in either product!  I was thinking about adding it to my mix.


----------



## song_of_serenity

MINE CAME THIS MORNING! I was thinking "WHO'S RINGING THE BELL WAKING ME OUT MY SLEEP!" and the man said "UPS!" I jumped up and ran to the door, just a-grinning!  now I will read through this thread with a fine toothed comb so I can get the BEST out of my MT!!!
...I put MN in my hair last night. I should probably wash it out before I put the MT in, yeah??
~*Janelle~*


----------



## LondonDiva

I got this lovely response from the UK supplier of Eqyss products.  I order from Tailgator.co.uk, their customer service is exceptional. I ordered today it's already been shipped and I'll probably receieve it tomorrow or Friday.

I sent them a thank you e-mail (today) and this is the response I got. 

_
Hello Naomi

Thanks so much for your email. It really means a lot to us that you spent
the time to send it through - Huge Thanks, it made my day!

I am thrilled that you have had so much success with the Mega-Tek. I saw
the pictures that you posted on LHC forum (I had been trying to follow the
thread before it turned into a million replies!) Your hair looks stunning
and in such good condition, you must be so pleased with it. I speak with
lots of ladies that call up after viewing the thread and your name 'London
Diva' always seems to crop up (I hope your ears don't burn too much).
Thank you for putting a link to our site on there, it really is
appreciated.

I am pleased you liked the other products. I use the Prem Shampoo,
Conditioner and the Survivor as my main products with the AV mist if I am
going out as I just love the smell of it.

Your order was shipped today and I have included a something extra as a
thank you for all the leads I you have given us. In answer to your
question on the Mega-Tek 128oz, that would be £116 (inc P&P) which I
believe works out at about £14.50 per 16oz (standard bottle size) I don't
have the 128 listed on the website, but I usually carry them in stock. If
ever you would like one then just drop me a line and I can always arrange
payment with card/ cheque or paypal and it would be delivered next day by
courier.

Take care and thanks once again for getting in touch


Debbie Burns
[email protected]
www.tailgator.co.uk_


----------



## JustKiya

Seeeeee!!!!!! 

That's the kind of customer service I'm talking about. RIGHT THERE. That's how you handle your business proper!!!  

Ooooh, I wonder what your something special is!


----------



## yodie

Now, that's more like it. what's up with our customer service over in the U.S.? 

Ovation could have done something special for all the orders that were placed because of the posts on this forum.  

My next order will be the gallon size.  I plan on using this until next May.


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> Seeeeee!!!!!!
> 
> That's the kind of customer service I'm talking about. RIGHT THERE. That's how you handle your business proper!!!
> 
> Ooooh, I wonder what your something special is!



I've ordered 3 times an each time she's flung in extra samples of other eqyss products for me to try. Hey maybe Debbie has sent me a horse to rub MT on  If you e-mail them she always replies promptly, and the thing is there must have been nearly a 2 yr gap and when I e-mailed them she remembered me by name and what site I frequented  I'm glad other ladies on here are ordering from them, I love to support a business with a good customer service level.


----------



## Jas123

Now that's great customer service..PMing you LD


----------



## LondonDiva

yodie said:


> Now, that's more like it. what's up with our customer service over in the U.S.?
> 
> Ovation could have done something special for all the orders that were placed because of the posts on this forum.
> 
> My next order will be the gallon size.  I plan on using this until next May.



I think Ovation offered a 10% discount if I'm not mistaken.  Do OCT users have to pay S&H as well on top of that teefin price?

OH forgot to add for the tailgator.co.uk users P&P is FREE, just pay for the product


----------



## LondonDiva

JustKiya said:


> Seeeeee!!!!!!
> 
> That's the kind of customer service I'm talking about. RIGHT THERE. That's how you handle your business proper!!!
> 
> Ooooh, I wonder what your something special is!



Miss Kiya are you back on the wagon and megasagggin daily??


----------



## belleama

belleama said:


> Anybody have trouble with ezpetstore? Maybe I'm just getting paranoid but my order shipped on the 4th. Its still not here. The tracking number they gave me only shows that they told USPS they will have a package for pick up. It hasn't even been picked up according to the website. I contacted the company they are saying it can take 21 days to get delivered. This doesn't make any sense. PA to VA is two days max.
> 
> Where is my MT??


 
:update: Guess what arrived today? Three days after I asked WTF my order was? 

Yep you guessed my MT!!  I think they print the labels on the day that they notify USPS but don't actually ship until they have a certain number of packages ready. There were two labels on my package one that had my shipping info and a few barcodes and one that had the actual USPS Priority Mail sticker on it. Doesn't show the price of postage or the date the sticker was printed. I don't like this oh well. 

FWIW. I ordered from Ezpetstore. The emails came from horseloverz. The box says Equiteric. They all have different prices.


----------



## JustKiya

LondonDiva said:


> Miss Kiya are you back on the wagon and megasagggin daily??



Girl, I'm getting there. I've managed to pull off twice this week, so I'm doing good so far. *sigh* I'm going through a 'phase' with my hair styles, and I'm trying to do low-mani, and lords, but I've got some thick hair, sooooo........  I'm working on it.


----------



## explosiva9

Oh, and my DH is constantly reminding me to put my "horse cream" on cause he wants me to have long luscious locks!!  

I think he is watching my growth just as much as I am!!  He stands at the bathroom door, stands next to me all in my scalp telling me to let him do it!!  One day I will but right now, I can't.  I can't have him messing around with my hair.


----------



## Nina_S

explosiva9 said:


> Oh, and my DH is constantly reminding me to put my "horse cream" on cause he wants me to have long luscious locks!!
> 
> I think he is watching my growth just as much as I am!!  He stands at the bathroom door, stands next to me all in my scalp telling me to let him do it!!  One day I will but right now, I can't.  I can't have him messing around with my hair.



That's funny!  But it's good to have strong support group - gotta love him!

N~


----------



## Aquafina

belleama said:


> :update: Guess what arrived today? Three days after I asked WTF my order was?
> 
> Yep you guessed my MT!!  I think they print the labels on the day that they notify USPS but don't actually ship until they have a certain number of packages ready. There were two labels on my package one that had my shipping info and a few barcodes and one that had the actual USPS Priority Mail sticker on it. Doesn't show the price of postage or the date the sticker was printed. I don't like this oh well.
> 
> *FWIW. I ordered from Ezpetstore. The emails came from horseloverz. The box says Equiteric. They all have different prices. *



I noticed that too. Thought I was going crazy or something


----------



## Nikki4ny

I'm sure the answer to my questions are in this huge thread somewhere but almost 300 pages is overwhelming.  What is Ovation Cell Tharapy and Mega-Tek and what do they do for the hair?


----------



## Keshieshimmer

The first page of this thread is very helpful, not to mention that it has links to stores that sell this stuff and they have some descriptions as well.



Nikki4ny said:


> I'm sure the answer to my questions are in this huge thread somewhere but almost 300 pages is overwhelming.  What is Ovation Cell Tharapy and Mega-Tek and what do they do for the hair?


----------



## Nikki4ny

Keshieshimmer said:


> The first page of this thread is very helpful, not to mention that it has links to stores that sell this stuff and they have some descriptions as well.




Thanks I'll check the links


----------



## pureebony

explosiva9 said:


> Oh, and my DH is constantly reminding me to put my "horse cream" on cause he wants me to have long luscious locks!!
> 
> I think he is watching my growth just as much as I am!!  He stands at the bathroom door, stands next to me all in my scalp telling me to let him do it!!  One day I will but right now, I can't.  I can't have him messing around with my hair.



lol lol I wanna order the mega-tek, london Diva- (also a londoner too) hows your prgress thus far?


----------



## Golden

LondonDiva said:


> I got this lovely response from the UK supplier of Eqyss products.  I order from Tailgator.co.uk, their customer service is exceptional. I ordered today it's already been shipped and I'll probably receieve it tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> I sent them a thank you e-mail (today) and this is the response I got.
> 
> _
> Hello Naomi
> 
> Thanks so much for your email. It really means a lot to us that you spent
> the time to send it through - Huge Thanks, it made my day!
> 
> I am thrilled that you have had so much success with the Mega-Tek. I saw
> the pictures that you posted on LHC forum (I had been trying to follow the
> thread before it turned into a million replies!) Your hair looks stunning
> and in such good condition, you must be so pleased with it. I speak with
> lots of ladies that call up after viewing the thread and your name 'London
> Diva' always seems to crop up (I hope your ears don't burn too much).
> Thank you for putting a link to our site on there, it really is
> appreciated.
> 
> I am pleased you liked the other products. I use the Prem Shampoo,
> Conditioner and the Survivor as my main products with the AV mist if I am
> going out as I just love the smell of it.
> 
> Your order was shipped today and I have included a something extra as a
> thank you for all the leads I you have given us. In answer to your
> question on the Mega-Tek 128oz, that would be £116 (inc P&P) which I
> believe works out at about £14.50 per 16oz (standard bottle size) I don't
> have the 128 listed on the website, but I usually carry them in stock. If
> ever you would like one then just drop me a line and I can always arrange
> payment with card/ cheque or paypal and it would be delivered next day by
> courier.
> 
> Take care and thanks once again for getting in touch
> 
> 
> Debbie Burns
> [email protected]
> www.tailgator.co.uk_



Aww, that's so sweet I also ordered my MT from them. It was nicely packaged & I received it within only a few days and I live in Sweden


----------



## LondonDiva

pureebony said:


> lol lol I wanna order the mega-tek, london Diva- (also a londoner too) hows your prgress thus far?



Hey fellow londoner 

Just check my siggy pics 2 months of daily use after a haircut. 

It's going great. Are you on the MT?OCT bandwagon?


----------



## LondonDiva

Golden said:


> Aww, that's so sweet I also ordered my MT from them. It was nicely packaged & I received it within only a few days and I live in Sweden



A few days in Sweden....wow.  You know I forgot they shipped globally. Good luck with the MT.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## MzOptimistic

*Runs in thread* GUESS WHAT? GUESS WHAT? My MT came I'm getting ready to mix some in a bottle with some JBCO and apply it to my scalp. I'm already 9 weeks post with a TON of ng and looking a HAM but here I go mega'sagging cuz of yall


----------



## LondonDiva

tsmith said:


> *Runs in thread* GUESS WHAT? GUESS WHAT? My MT came I'm getting ready to mix some in a bottle with some JBCO and apply it to my scalp. I'm already 9 weeks post with a TON of ng and looking a HAM but here I go mega'sagging cuz of yall



Sooky sooky now, my Madea speech worked then  **LD puts the switch back in the drawer**

Go on girl get ta megasagging!!


----------



## Golden

LondonDiva said:


> A few days in Sweden....wow.  You know I forgot they shipped globally. Good luck with the MT.  I hope it works out for you.


I love it! I've had it for awhile now. do you think my little review will get me a lil summin summin when it's time to restock?..j/k


----------



## belleama

LondonDiva said:


> A few days in Sweden....wow. You know I forgot *they shipped globally*. Good luck with the MT. I hope it works out for you.


 
Really? I swear if thats true I will swing my business her way instead of going to neeps. Good customer service like hers needs to be rewarded. 

ETA: I spoke too soon. The price is much higher once translated into USD. I think it still may be worth it if her service is that good. Gotta think about this one.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Girl, I'm getting there. *I've managed to pull off twice this week,* so I'm doing good so far. *sigh* I'm going through a 'phase' with my hair styles, and I'm trying to do low-mani, and lords, but I've got some thick hair, sooooo........  I'm working on it.


 
Only twice a week? what da....Girl JK, I need someone to celebrate some looonnnng tresses with on September 1st. Get a roll on girl before I have to put some fire under:gotroasted: that butt of yours . You see LD represented MT well and we have to join her in September, okay?


----------



## NEWYORK20004

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah buddy got my mt today. I feel like it took forever it only was a little over a week, im so excited and hoping to get a inch a month


----------



## caribgirl

explosiva9 said:


> Oh, and my DH is constantly reminding me to put my "horse cream" on cause he wants me to have long luscious locks!!
> 
> I think he is watching my growth just as much as I am!!  He stands at the bathroom door, stands next to me all in my scalp telling me to let him do it!!  One day I will but right now, I can't.  I can't have him messing around with my hair.




How funny!!!!  He is a sweetheart!!

LD: What a response from a "real" company!! That ezpetstore aka equitec aka horseloverz is so unreliable! Anyway, I just ordered a second bottle so I won't run out .

I have been using the MT daily since Thursday and I'm loving it all so much- I keep running to the mirror to check for some fuzz at my thinning temples . My hair seems happy right now. Thanks ladies!


----------



## song_of_serenity

Got my applicator bottle. Will mix with 2 oz castor/olive oil and 2 oz MT. 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## bluwatersoul

*Its been a few days , and oh. my. goodness.

for three nights in a row I woke up trying to peel my scalp off my head - scratching in my sleep. 

I added JBCO to the mix and I am not dry, but each am I have co-washed my hair and really rinsed my scalp, which helps during the day but so far at some point each night I get the itchies.

I didn't think the MT would smell so nice...finally a growth aid that dosen;t smell like burnt pork or remind me of an uncomfortable infection!*


----------



## girlyprincess23

Okay Just wanted to let you all know my nephew was kind enough (even though he says I 'm not getting six inches by the end of the year) to measure my ng for me and it's official it is .5 in (in 3 weeks, tommorow) in the middle, longer in the back and shorter in the front (but the front always grows more slowly) and I probably would have got more but I was not able to apply OCT for 1 week (durnit i'll make sure to stock up and not wait till I run out to reorder!!). Unfortunately I will not be able to post progress pics until december b/c that's the next time i'm relaxing (unless I get a blow out) but just wanted to post an update, i should be BSL by the end of the year. I'm glad I posted my starting pics in my fotki for any naysayers!!! Oh yeah and I know now it's ng b/c as you can see from my siggy my hair is straight and this stuff as it gets longer you can def see my thick tight coil pattern


----------



## darkangel25

explosiva9 said:


> *Oh, and my DH is constantly reminding me to put my "horse cream" on cause he wants me to have long luscious locks!!*
> 
> I think he is watching my growth just as much as I am!! He stands at the bathroom door, stands next to me all in my scalp telling me to let him do it!! One day I will but right now, I can't. I can't have him messing around with my hair.


 
That is too funny.  

I was thinking of skipping a day or so, but then I come to this thread and read everyone's progress and change my mind.

Ugh, I'm going through my bottle so quickly.   I'm gonna have to get the biggest size of MT next time.


----------



## JustKiya

Aggie said:


> Only twice a week? what da....Girl JK, I need someone to celebrate some looonnnng tresses with on September 1st. Get a roll on girl before I have to put some fire under:gotroasted: that butt of yours . You see LD represented MT well and we have to join her in September, okay?



*hangs head* Aiight Aggie, aiighht!!  I just finished mega'sagging my hair....


----------



## jamaicalovely

Other than DontSpeakDefeat, who is using OCT or Megatek with weave? 

Trying to figure out which is best to use.   I hope to get answer soon so I can order  and receive when I get back in town.

Thanks.


----------



## caribgirl

JamaicaLovely: you look so pretty in your siggy and avi pics. Love that hair in your avi .

Congrats to all who received their MT today!!! Let's grown some hair!!


----------



## jamaicalovely

caribgirl said:


> JamaicaLovely: you look so pretty in your siggy and avi pics. Love that hair in your avi .
> 
> Congrats to all who received their MT today!!! Let's grown some hair!!




Aww...thank you


----------



## hothair

jamaicalovely said:


> Other than DontSpeakDefeat, *who is using OCT or Megatek with weave?*
> 
> Trying to figure out which is best to use. I hope to get answer soon so I can order and receive when I get back in town.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I am. I dilute Megatek in a V05 spray bottle, with water, SAA and a bit of castor oil, I had been very bad with my hair (coloured thrice in a month and texlaxed) and I didn't get little broken hairs or shedding. I am now in a full weave till Dec to attain my goal of APL. I use the spray at least 4 times a week and seem to have a decent amount of new dark roots (coloured just over 2 weeks ago). I won't be measuring till at least the end of July...


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> JN, do you apply the OCT to the length of your hair daily and also how often do you wash it out? Is your reggie in your fotki? If it isn't, can you please post it in there to help us relaxed heads get results honey? Thanks in advance. MUAHH!!


 

I sure will.  My goal is to update my fotki this weekend.  I took some pics (not the best), but I'll post 'em.  MUAHH!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

LondonDiva said:


> I got this lovely response from the UK supplier of Eqyss products. I order from Tailgator.co.uk, their customer service is exceptional. I ordered today it's already been shipped and I'll probably receieve it tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> I sent them a thank you e-mail (today) and this is the response I got.
> 
> 
> _Hello Naomi_
> 
> _Thanks so much for your email. It really means a lot to us that you spent_
> _the time to send it through - Huge Thanks, it made my day!_
> 
> _I am thrilled that you have had so much success with the Mega-Tek. I saw_
> _the pictures that you posted on LHC forum (I had been trying to follow the_
> _thread before it turned into a million replies!) Your hair looks stunning_
> _and in such good condition, you must be so pleased with it. I speak with_
> _lots of ladies that call up after viewing the thread and your name 'London_
> _Diva' always seems to crop up (I hope your ears don't burn too much)._
> _Thank you for putting a link to our site on there, it really is_
> _appreciated._
> 
> _I am pleased you liked the other products. I use the Prem Shampoo,_
> _Conditioner and the Survivor as my main products with the AV mist if I am_
> _going out as I just love the smell of it._
> 
> _Your order was shipped today and I have included a something extra as a_
> _thank you for all the leads I you have given us. In answer to your_
> _question on the Mega-Tek 128oz, that would be £116 (inc P&P) which I_
> _believe works out at about £14.50 per 16oz (standard bottle size) I don't_
> _have the 128 listed on the website, but I usually carry them in stock. If_
> _ever you would like one then just drop me a line and I can always arrange_
> _payment with card/ cheque or paypal and it would be delivered next day by_
> _courier._
> 
> _Take care and thanks once again for getting in touch_
> 
> 
> _Debbie Burns_
> _[email protected]_
> _www.tailgator.co.uk_http://www.tailgator.co.uk


#

that is a sweet email

co signing on great customer services and an exceptional first class service from www.tailgator.co.uk 

my first mega tek went missing in the post

they sent one out immediately and i got it the next day!!!

myself and Debbie from mega tek have sent a few emails to each other, she has a great sense of humor.

she joked about the postman "jacking" my MT 
saying she can imagine him with a huge afro and 70's music playing in the background 

i nearly spit my tea all over my new laptop.

i'm not joining the challenge, i'm doing my own personal challenge 
thanks LD for being a great MT spokesperson 

you certainly sold it to hundreds of LHCFers


----------



## pureebony

LondonDiva said:


> Hey fellow londoner
> 
> Just check my siggy pics 2 months of daily use after a haircut.
> 
> It's going great. Are you on the MT?OCT bandwagon?




Hey girl!!! I saw it and Im like cant way to pay day cant wait till pay day lol 

I want to get the Mega-Tek as I hear its the same as OCT, what do you use from the MT?

Ebony x


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pureebony said:


> Hey girl!!! I saw it and Im like cant way to pay day cant wait till pay day lol
> 
> I want to get the Mega-Tek as I hear its the same as OCT, what do you use from the MT?
> 
> Ebony x


 
the rebuilder


----------



## cupcakes

mini- update:
the OCT is definitly working and it smells so wonderful. i am so excited this product is definitly worth the money. im having some minor shedding problems tho so i will be incorporating more garlic into my regimen


----------



## SunnyDelight

Okay ladies -

I've been using the OCT for about 2 weeks now.  No problems in the beginning but now I'm noticing shedding.  Before LHCF I didn't pay attention to shedding but since joining I am definitely gentle when combing and always check to see whats in the comb.  Yesterday I was like  at what I saw.  At first I thought that I'd put my claw clip in wrong and pulled out some strands but last night while combing I saw more long strands.  It's not a comb full but enough (13 strands. . . yes, I separated and counted) I was scared - went back and read a few pages of this thread and said, okay - my sisters are saying that this is normal  and that I should continue to use.  

Please confirm for me that this is okay - new hair is coming.  By the way- I love the smell of the OCT and I definitily feel the new growth coming in faster.


----------



## FlawedBeauty

13 is not much at all.  normal hair shedding is about 100 hairs/day i believe so i think you are fine 



SunnyDelight said:


> Okay ladies -
> 
> I've been using the OCT for about 2 weeks now. No problems in the beginning but now I'm noticing shedding. Before LHCF I didn't pay attention to shedding but since joining I am definitely gentle when combing and always check to see whats in the comb. Yesterday I was like  at what I saw. At first I thought that I'd put my claw clip in wrong and pulled out some strands but last night while combing I saw more long strands. It's not a comb full but enough (13 strands. . . yes, I separated and counted) I was scared - went back and read a few pages of this thread and said, okay - my sisters are saying that this is normal  and that I should continue to use.
> 
> Please confirm for me that this is okay - new hair is coming. By the way- I love the smell of the OCT and I definitily feel the new growth coming in faster.


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> I sure will. My goal is to update my fotki this weekend. I took some pics (not the best), but I'll post 'em. MUAHH!


 
Thanks so much honey. I can't wait for the weekend to come now. I will checking out your fotki on the weekend then.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> *hangs head* Aiight Aggie, aiighht!!  I just finished mega'sagging my hair....


 
 Good, now that you have chosen not to be a , I don't have to you anymore. Now let's represent in September.


----------



## Aggie

SunnyDelight said:


> Okay ladies -
> 
> I've been using the OCT for about 2 weeks now. No problems in the beginning but now I'm noticing shedding. Before LHCF I didn't pay attention to shedding but since joining I am definitely gentle when combing and always check to see whats in the comb. Yesterday I was like  at what I saw. At first I thought that I'd put my claw clip in wrong and pulled out some strands but last night while combing I saw more long strands. It's not a comb full but enough (13 strands. . . yes, I separated and counted) I was scared - went back and read a few pages of this thread and said, okay - my sisters are saying that this is normal  and that I should continue to use.
> 
> Please confirm for me that this is okay - new hair is coming. By the way- I love the smell of the OCT and I definitily feel the new growth coming in faster.


 
SD, you will definitely be needing to take some garlic supplements right about now and also use some garlic treatment on your scalp as well. If you read a few threads back or even do a search within this thread for garlic treatment, the pages should come up with the products we're using and the garlic recipe used. Come to think of it, I think it's time for me to put a home made garlic treatment in my fotki, later this weekend. I have one in here but I will be slightly tweaking the one I'll be putting in my fotki.


----------



## SunnyDelight

*Thanks FlawedBeauty and Aggie* - 

I've heard that 100 hairs per day is normal and wasn't sure if it was a hair myth or not - so I'll keep that in mind.

Come to think of it, I do have some Alter Ego at home (I think that is a garlic treatment).  I'll try that tonight.


----------



## leona2025

I thought the garlic pills were enough to stop the extra shedding? SO I should get a garlic shampoo? Does the shampoo smell like garlic?


----------



## explosiva9

OK- So last night I tried the experiment of adding aloe, horsetail and nettle to my MT. Whoa, I don't like how it left my hair a lil on the stiff side, my ng that is.  Left it feeling a bit dry so although its a lil watery, I am going to add some more oils to it to see if it softens up a lil or maybe I will wait until tonight when I try again and see what happens.  This morning it was a lil stiff so I applied my original MT mix this morning I hope applying it twice in 8 hrs doesn't kill me or make me bald. 

Now, my scalp is tender to the touch.  How do I massage it if it's sore?  And does sore= I have to cut back?  

Thanks


----------



## Shimmie

leona2025 said:


> I thought the garlic pills were enough to stop the extra shedding? SO I should get a garlic shampoo? Does the shampoo smell like garlic?


Hi Leona  

The shampoo doesn't have a 'garlic' smell.  You can order it with or without the scent.  Amazon.com has it.


----------



## Aggie

leona2025 said:


> I thought the garlic pills were enough to stop the extra shedding? SO I should get a garlic shampoo? Does the shampoo smell like garlic?


 
Thankfully it doesn't smell like garlic.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> SD, you will definitely be needing to take some garlic supplements right about now and also use some garlic treatment on your scalp as well. If you read a few threads back or even do a search within this thread for garlic treatment, the pages should come up with the products we're using and the garlic recipe used. Come to think of it, I think it's time for me to put a home made garlic treatment in my fotki, later this weekend. I have one in here but I will be slightly tweaking the one I'll be putting in my fotki.


Hi Aggie   You are such a beautiful Blessing; you always come to the rescue for everyone in this thread.  

*Here's your Garlic recipe and the post link -- Excellent -- it really works:*

*Aggie's Garlic Post:* 

A really great treatment for shedding hair is 

*Alter Ego Garlic Treatment*. 

I bought mine fromwww.sickbay.biz. I also have Nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo I use sparingly and pay careful attention to apply to my scalp only as it has a clarifying affect on the hair. Perhaps it can also be diluted before applying to your scalp and remember - sparingly.

I also sometimes use an at home treatment I make myself. Here is the recipe - Crush about 7-9 cloves of garlic and mix with about 2 oz of extra virgin olive oil and heat in the microwave for about 20-25 seconds or just hot enough to apply to your scalp without burning yourself. 

Put on a plastic cap and keep mixture on your scalp for 30 minutes with or without heat. I usually use heat. I would apply do this treatment as a pre-poo before I shampoo and condition my hair. It smells really strong at first, but as soon as you wash with poo and conditioner, the garlic scent goes away. Ladies, this treatment is amazing and it works. I recommend repeating at least once or twice a week for as long as there is excessive shedding.

ETA: Shedding usually subsides at about 3 weeks of treatment.

Post #1925 (by Aggie)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4562051#post4562051


----------



## Aggie

Shimmie said:


> Hi Aggie  You are such a beautiful Blessing; you always come to the rescue for everyone in this thread.
> 
> *Here's your Garlic recipe and the post link -- Excellent -- it really works:*
> 
> *Aggie's Garlic Post:*
> 
> A really great treatment for shedding hair is
> 
> *Alter Ego Garlic Treatment*.
> 
> I bought mine fromwww.sickbay.biz. I also have Nutrine garlic shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo I use sparingly and pay careful attention to apply to my scalp only as it has a clarifying affect on the hair. Perhaps it can also be diluted before applying to your scalp and remember - sparingly.
> 
> I also sometimes use an at home treatment I make myself. Here is the recipe - Crush about 7-9 cloves of garlic and mix with about 2 oz of extra virgin olive oil and heat in the microwave for about 20-25 seconds or just hot enough to apply to your scalp without burning yourself.
> 
> Put on a plastic cap and keep mixture on your scalp for 30 minutes with or without heat. I usually use heat. I would apply do this treatment as a pre-poo before I shampoo and condition my hair. It smells really strong at first, but as soon as you wash with poo and conditioner, the garlic scent goes away. Ladies, this treatment is amazing and it works. I recommend repeating at least once or twice a week for as long as there is excessive shedding.
> 
> ETA: Shedding usually subsides at about 3 weeks of treatment.
> 
> Post #1925 (by Aggie)
> 
> [URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4562051#post4562051"]http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4562051#post4562051[/URL]


 
Awww shucks Shimmie, you are quite the encourager. Thanks a million honey.


----------



## Shimmie

Aggie said:


> Awww shucks Shimmie, you are quite the encourager. Thanks a million honey.


You are more than welcome.  I didn't know about Alter Ego or Nutrine until you posted.  

Although I use garlic powder and castor oil, it's messy   It works wonderfully --- no shedding, but it's.... realllllllllll ly  messy  

I love the scent of the Alter Ego.  Sickbay sells out of this pretty fast, so I order it from Amazon.  

Have a wonderful summer and Happy Hair Growth to you.


----------



## leona2025

Thanks for the help!!! I was wondering did anyone not try to stop shedding? Will it just stop on it's own?


----------



## Shimmie

leona2025 said:


> Thanks for the help!!! I was wondering did anyone not try to stop shedding? Will it just stop on it's own?


I did in the beginning, but it was way too stressful worrying about my hair.   The garlic oil was a life-saver and it stopped the shedding instantly for me.   

PLUS, garlic has so much more to offer health - wise by taking it as a supplement.  There are so many Garlic options AND they are so inexpensive, whether you choose a home remedy or a pre-made one.   

So, don't be afraid to try them; no one knows I use or take garlic except me and those of you here that I've shared this with.  There's no tell-tale garlic odor on me... just healthy hair.  

Also dilute your OCT or MT product as some of the ladies here have done.  I mixed Castor Oil with my OCT.  In the beginning I was using too much too fast.   OCT is a very strong product and it produces fast results, but some of us have to use a gradual approach to it.  Especially since we have used so many things for hair growth, our hair is being shocked by the strength of the OCT and the MT.  

Now I use less OCT product and it works wonderfully.  I truly believe it's from using and taking the garlic.  

For you....


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Does anyone use garlic oil? If so, how do you use it and where do you get it from?


----------



## Shimmie

Serenity_Peace said:


> Does anyone use garlic oil? If so, how do you use it and where do you get it from?


 Hi Serenity 

I make my own with garlic powder and Castor Oil;  I just make a paste and lightly massage into my scalp and let it sit for at least an hour, wash, condition and the smell is gone.  

I found these variations of garlic oil on Amazon; hope this helps.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=garlic+oil


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

If I try OCT will i have shedding?
I want to use it to get length and b/c my edges seem THIN... and I don't know why!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Shimmie said:


> Hi Serenity
> 
> I make my own with garlic powder and Castor Oil; I just make a paste and lightly massage into my scalp and let it sit for at least an hour, wash, condition and the smell is gone.
> 
> I found these variations of garlic oil on Amazon; hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=garlic+oil


 
As always, sweetheart! Thank you!!!


----------



## leona2025

So I just order my Mega-Tek. I already bought the Castor oil and Vitamin e oil to mix in it. I'm just really really scared of the shedding.  My hair is a G. It has taken some damaging things and kept on going, so we'll see. I' want about 4 inches so ..... it's worth a try.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Ok I just ordered the OCT MAximizing pack and thank god for that 10% discount!!!! 


Okay... I have been peeping... BUT is there ANYTHING I will need to buy for OCT to curb shedding or something?


----------



## Candycane044

leona2025 said:


> Thanks for the help!!! I was wondering did anyone not try to stop shedding? Will it just stop on it's own?



I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## january noir

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Ok I just ordered the OCT MAximizing pack and thank god for that 10% discount!!!!
> 
> 
> Okay... I have been peeping... BUT is there ANYTHING I will need to buy for OCT to curb shedding or something?


 
Don't tempt fates! Think positive.     You probably won't shed like a few users are reporting.

Not everyone is shedding; I don't shed at all and I have never got the itchies from using Ovation.   Actually, if you go to the "Shedding Poll" you'll see that most users are not shedding or just shedding normally.


----------



## Luscious850

I recieved my mega tek today in the mail today. so im going to do my first application tonight.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

january noir said:


> Don't tempt fates! Think positive.  You probably won't shed like a few users are reporting.
> 
> Not everyone is shedding; I don't shed at all and I have never got the itchies from using Ovation. Actually, if you go to the "Shedding Poll" you'll see that most users are not shedding or just shedding normally.


 

Lol... thank you for the positivity. I was trying to choose between the two but I think Im more convinced with this...


----------



## AngieB

I use both Mega-Tek and OCT and have far less shedding than I had before I started using these products. Before I would lose at least a handful of hair and constant breakage and shedding. Since beginning using these products I lose between 3-10 hairs. This is wonderful. I use the OCT system every (approx) three days and in between I apply the Mega-Tek to my scalp only. A couple days ago I received Bee Mine, but haven't figured a way to squeeze it in yet. I also take 5000 mg garlic daily so I'm sure that is helping. I do have the Nutrine Garlic Shampoo and Conditioner, should they be needed. As far as I can tell, I am growing and retaining.


----------



## Dubois007

I relaxed on June 11 and started applying the Cell Therapy on June 13.  I apply  it every day and baggy my hair before going to bed. I will wash my hair on Saturday and henna as well.  So far I have no shedding, no sensitive scalp, my hair still feels the same except it smells wonderful.


----------



## song_of_serenity

Received my MT yesterday, used it last night, will be using it again. 

I mixed it with olive/castor oil and put it on my wet scalp ONLY and massaged it in. I also did a pre-emptive strike by washing with garlic shampoo/DC with alter ego before even applying it for the first time. One cannot be too careful. I also purchased garlic supplements. Thanks to Aggie for answering so many of my questions!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Aggie

song_of_serenity said:


> Received my MT yesterday, used it last night, will be using it again.
> 
> I mixed it with olive/castor oil and put it on my wet scalp ONLY and massaged it in. I also did a pre-emptive strike by washing with garlic shampoo/DC with alter ego before even applying it for the first time. One cannot be too careful. I also purchased garlic supplements. *Thanks to Aggie for answering so many of my questions!*
> ~*Janelle~*


 

It was my pleasure to help and by the way, good idea on using the garlic poo and treatment right away, I did the same thing too.


----------



## JustKiya

I use MT (plus SAA, Vitamin E Oil and Castor Oil) mix, and my shedding has gone down - significantly.  I really think it depends on your own head of hair. *think* 

 I'd have to read back through the thread to see if I, personally, saw increased shedding at first - if I did, I honestly don't remember - that's how insignificant it was (to me) in terms of the benefits I've seen in my hair since using it. 

 But, as I said - that might change depending on your head.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

I mix my mt with a few things and it's still a pretty thick consistency but after a few days, it gets runny. That happen to anyone else?


----------



## xxBlackRosexx

I have started using mega tek and i wanna join the challenge, i have been using for around a week and i have a photo...but i am new to this site...who adds me to the list lol!!!


----------



## xxBlackRosexx

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Ok I just ordered the OCT MAximizing pack and thank god for that 10% discount!!!!
> 
> 
> Okay... I have been peeping... BUT is there ANYTHING I will need to buy for OCT to curb shedding or something?


 

lots of the ladys on here suggest buying a garlic shampoo and con.


----------



## Soliel185

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I mix my mt with a few things and it's still a pretty thick consistency but after a few days, it gets runny. That happen to anyone else?


 

Do you shake it up before you apply it? It might be separating, so the runniness is the thinner ingredients coming off the top. I always shake mine before hand, b/c the oils tend to rise and sit on the top half....just a thought.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Does anyone apply mega-tek to the length of the hair when in need of protein. (ie.experiencing breakage) If so did it stop?


----------



## JustKiya

Mz.Shug said:


> Does anyone apply mega-tek to the length of the hair when in need of protein. (ie.experiencing breakage) If so did it stop?



I've added MT to my DC's to up the protein, once, and my hair definitely felt stronger afterwards - I think it would be a great breakfixer....


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Okay so it looks like I should just "relax" when it comes to worrying about shedding and wait til I try OCT and see.

For those who have texture differences:

- Is it only the new growth, or the whole head of hair as a whole?
- How is it changed? Stronger? softer? Silkier?


----------



## genesis132

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Okay so it looks like I should just "relax" when it comes to worrying about shedding and wait til I try OCT and see.
> 
> For those who have texture differences:
> 
> - Is it only the new growth, or the whole head of hair as a whole?
> - How is it changed? Stronger? softer? Silkier?



This my second wk on the complete OCT set..my new growth is CRAZY soft. It's never been hard or anything before....BUT, i cant keep my hands out of it...there's definitely a difference...I dont know what the OCT is doing yet..but somethings good is going on. 

Also, I'm sitting here waiting for the abnormal shedding I've heard others mention, to start...but it hasn't and I'm not complaining .

I only wash with the OCT 'poo on Mondays tho'..but I apply the cell therp/rinse 2x's a week.  
I do deep cond 2x's week with my other products...maybe that's why i'm not experiencing shedding yet....


----------



## mnemosyne

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I mix my mt with a few things and it's still a pretty thick consistency but after a few days, it gets runny. That happen to anyone else?



Yeah just shake it up again. The castor oil and saa like to separate out of it.


----------



## explosiva9

Hi Ladies

I don't know about anyone else, but stretching is going to be impossible with this product.  My ng is now out of control.  I thought I could hang and stretch my relaxer but damn, I have to dig to reach the scalp.  Its been yrs since I've stretch and I am only 8 weeks post and been using MT for two weeks and before I started I had ng but I could stretch and was a lot more manageable.  Now, A mess.  

I didn't want to let my DH help me but as he stood next to me yesterday watching me struggle with the application, he snatched the bottle out of my hand and said sternly, "LET ME HELP YOU!!"  So as I separated and held the hair apart, he applied, and I have to say it cut the app time in half and it was nice to have his help.  Although while looking at my hair, he was like, "whoa babe, you def need a relaxer."  Like I didn't already know that.

Also have good and bad news.  The bad, I suffered from the massive lay-off's that are happening so I gotta find a new job.  The good news is that I got my extra bottle of MT before it happened so I don't have to worry about running out!!  :woohoo:


What is everyone else doing to stretch and handle the massive ng?


----------



## leona2025

explosiva9 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but stretching is going to be impossible with this product. My ng is now out of control. I thought I could hang and stretch my relaxer but damn, I have to dig to reach the scalp. Its been yrs since I've stretch and I am only 8 weeks post and been using MT for two weeks and before I started I had ng but I could stretch and was a lot more manageable. Now, A mess.
> 
> I didn't want to let my DH help me but as he stood next to me yesterday watching me struggle with the application, he snatched the bottle out of my hand and said sternly, "LET ME HELP YOU!!" So as I separated and held the hair apart, he applied, and I have to say it cut the app time in half and it was nice to have his help. Although while looking at my hair, he was like, "whoa babe, you def need a relaxer." Like I didn't already know that.
> 
> Also have good and bad news. The bad, I suffered from the massive lay-off's that are happening so I gotta find a new job. The *good news is that I got my extra bottle of MT before it happened so I don't have to worry about running out!!* :woohoo:
> 
> 
> What is everyone else doing to stretch and handle the massive ng?


Girl you too funny. Im going to see if I can get my bf to help me when I get mines, lol.  It's a struggle to get him to take pics for my fotki.


----------



## JustKiya

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about the layoff, explosiva - that's rough! It seems like it's happening everywhere. 

Thrilled to hear the good news about your hair though! 

Now - I'm natural, but if I understand it correctly, the logic behind stretching is NOT to go for a certain amount of time, but to have a certain amount of NG that needs to be relaxed, so that you reduce the risk of overlapping, right? 

If that's the case, and MT is making your hair grow faster, I think it's perfectly 'ok' to cut your stretch 'short', as you already have enough hair so that the risk of overlapping is low. 

Does that make sense, or am I missing something?


----------



## long2short2_?

i want some mega-tek


----------



## explosiva9

Leona2025- Thanks, I try.

Justkiya- Thanks.  I thought stretching was giving the scalp time to recoop and get healthy before relaxing again.  If thats the case, I'm going to relax next week cause it's just out of control and airdrying is not even an option since the ng shrinks and I have to fight to get to the scalp.


----------



## leona2025

I order my Mega Tek yesterday and I got the email that it has been shipped just now. I'm still scared to use it, but it's safe right? Just like using mane and tail. You know that kinda dried my hair a little too. No shedding though.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

leona2025 said:


> I order my Mega Tek yesterday and I got the email that it has been shipped just now. I'm still scared to use it, but it's safe right? Just like using mane and tail. You know that kinda dried my hair a little too. No shedding though.


 
I ordered mine yesterday and got the same email a sec ago! 

I think all the ladies have been upping their moisturizing DC's to combat the dryness that may come from using the Megatek. Also mixing it w/ castor oil seems to be helping.   Shedding is totally natural, imho.  Nothing to worry about unless you just start shedding handfulls of hair...  



JustKiya said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about the layoff, explosiva - that's rough! It seems like it's happening everywhere.
> 
> Thrilled to hear the good news about your hair though!
> 
> Now - I'm natural, *but if I understand it correctly, the logic behind stretching is NOT to go for a certain amount of time, but to have a certain amount of NG that needs to be relaxed, so that you reduce the risk of overlapping, right?*
> 
> If that's the case, and MT is making your hair grow faster, I think it's perfectly 'ok' to cut your stretch 'short', as you already have enough hair so that the risk of overlapping is low.
> 
> Does that make sense, or am I missing something?


 
That's how I've always understood it.   So like you said, if the newgrowth amount is the same, the time in between isn't really a factor.  If I have 2 inches of new growth, it doesn't matter if I got it in 4 weeks or in 20 weeks.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I think this is my first formal post in this thread. 

I am doing my touchup tonite.  Thereafter I will be using Megatek (once it arrives) which I will mix w/ castor oil and SAA as I see many ladies here have done w/ success!  

I'll post my starting point after I take pics tonite. (I've been using OCT off and on for the past couple months, so my newgrowth is already yellin and screamin for attention.  )  I LOVED the OCT to death, but I see everyone is having great success w/ the MT.  So I'll try it for the next 8-10 weeks to do a comparison of the two products.

Anywho, great thread tt8, thanks for bringing us all together.  Much congrats to all the ladies who have had success so far!!  Big thangs poppin in '08........  

xoxo


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

Anybody know where to get Megatek in Toronto?  The only place I've found is 30 minutes away by car and costs $40 (not including the 13% taxes).  If not an actual store, then an online retailer?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit

Soliel185 said:


> Do you shake it up before you apply it? It might be separating, so the runniness is the thinner ingredients coming off the top. I always shake mine before hand, b/c the oils tend to rise and sit on the top half....just a thought.





mnemosyne said:


> Yeah just shake it up again. The castor oil and saa like to separate out of it.


Yeah I shook it up and it's still runny. I guess I added a lot of stuff lol. But It's not bad. I actually like it.


----------



## song_of_serenity

Well. I combed my hair today. :S Quite a bit of shedding. However, I hadn't COMBED it since I last wash (2 days ago) so it was actually *just a bit* over the normal range of that. I'm not concerned, though.  I'm off to take a garlic supplement. I may do another garlic wash tonight and DC. Is two days later too soon?
~*Janelle~*
ETA
Combed more thorughly...ok, a lot more shedding. Will def do that wash tonight.


----------



## Aggie

song_of_serenity said:


> Well. I combed my hair today. :S Quite a bit of shedding. However, I hadn't COMBED it since I last wash (2 days ago) so it was actually *just a bit* over the normal range of that. I'm not concerned, though.  I'm off to take a garlic supplement. I may do another garlic wash tonight and DC. Is two days later too soon?
> ~*Janelle~*


 
Janelle, I used my garlic poo like every 3 days for a couple of weeks to play it safe but I didn't have a lot of shedding to begin with so I don't think this is too soon. The only thing I would ask you to do is watch how your hair responds with the garlic poo so close together as it can be a little drying and that's the real reason why I diluted it to begin with. So watch the drying affects of it closely and if your hair looks a little dry afterwards, then make it every 3 days instead of every 2 days between garlic poo washes, okay?


----------



## song_of_serenity

Aggie said:


> Janelle, I used my garlic poo like every 3 days for a couple of weeks to play it safe but I didn't have a lot of shedding to begin with so I don't think this is too soon. The only thing I would ask you to do is watch how your hair responds with the garlic poo so close together as it can be a little drying and that's the real reason why I diluted it to begin with. So watch the drying affects of it closely and if your hair looks a little dry afterwards, then make it every 3 days instead of every 2 days between garlic poo washes, okay?


Thank you! I'm actually tempted to wait until tomorrow. I'm honestly not too concerned since shedding seems to be fairly normal with this as well as the fact that I didn't even comb during those days...I'll wait until tomorrow night.  Thank you! I may actually just skip the poo and DC with alter ego instead.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Aggie

song_of_serenity said:


> *Thank you! I'm actually tempted to wait until tomorrow*. I'm honestly not too concerned since shedding seems to be fairly normal with this as well as the fact that I didn't even comb during those days...I'll wait until tomorrow night.  Thank you! I may actually just skip the poo and DC with alter ego instead.
> ~*Janelle~*


 

Good idea to wait. Skipping the poo and using the alter ego instead is also a good idea.


----------



## Aggie

Ladies I can not begin to tell you how nice my hair feels with this MT Rebuilder and oil mixture, I mean - WOW!!! I've been using MT officially now for 4 and a half weeks. My hair actually feels softerplexed. I thought that seeing that it has a high percentage of protein in it that my hair would be feeling a little crunchy, but quite the opposite is happening. 

I relaxed my hair *bone straight* (absolutley no visible kinks was left in there) only 11 days ago and I already feel some kinks going on in my new growth area when I apply my MT nightly. Could my mind be playing tricks on me? I haven't taken any pics of it yet because I feel like it's too early to do so. 

Right now I'm just loving how my hair feels and if OCT is anything like this or better then I may have to get it but if not, I can be very happy with the results I'm experiencing right now with my MT. I gatta admit, I'm a little surprised......in a good way.


----------



## CocoBunny

Aggie said:


> Thankfully it doesn't smell like garlic.[/quoteMy Nutrine Garlic Shampoo STINKS.  The Nutrine garlic condtioner smeels good and of course Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner is yummy, but I can't say enough how horrible the Nutrine Shampoo smells.


----------



## song_of_serenity

CocoBunny said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully it doesn't smell like garlic.[/quoteMy Nutrine Garlic Shampoo STINKS.  The Nutrine garlic condtioner smeels good and of course Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner is yummy, but I can't say enough how horrible the Nutrine Shampoo smells.
> 
> 
> 
> You, like me, probably got the one that wasn't unscented! LOL. The ingredients were garlic instead of extract so I used the more seemingly "potent" one.
> ~*Janelle~*
Click to expand...


----------



## Blaque*Angel

wow, what are y'all doing about the itches?

i sprayed rosewater on my scalp but it only relieves it temporary


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Blaque*Angel said:


> wow, what are y'all doing about the itches?
> 
> i sprayed rosewater on my scalp but it only relieves it temporary



I've applied MT for the third time now and I don't have any itches. Anyone else?


----------



## Cassandra1975

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I've applied MT for the third time now and I don't have any itches. Anyone else?


I only got them the first week or so. I apply it just about every day now, and I don't have any itching.


----------



## january noir

Here ya go... I am using this first one as my starting pic - taken 5/17/08






Here is 6/17/08 - excuse the phat booty and spare tire, I'm working on it.


----------



## girlyprincess23

explosiva9 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but stretching is going to be impossible with this product. My ng is now out of control. I thought I could hang and stretch my relaxer but damn, I have to dig to reach the scalp. Its been yrs since I've stretch and I am only 8 weeks post and been using MT for two weeks and before I started I had ng but I could stretch and was a lot more manageable. Now, A mess.
> 
> I didn't want to let my DH help me but as he stood next to me yesterday watching me struggle with the application, he snatched the bottle out of my hand and said sternly, "LET ME HELP YOU!!" So as I separated and held the hair apart, he applied, and I have to say it cut the app time in half and it was nice to have his help. Although while looking at my hair, he was like, "whoa babe, you def need a relaxer." Like I didn't already know that.
> 
> Also have good and bad news. The bad, I suffered from the massive lay-off's that are happening so I gotta find a new job. The good news is that I got my extra bottle of MT before it happened so I don't have to worry about running out!! :woohoo:
> 
> 
> What is everyone else doing to stretch and handle the massive ng?


 

I think that's cute....I wish the SO wanted to help!!!!...but neway. I'm
using kinky twists to stretch until the end of the year. B/C My ng makes my relaxed hair break off, no matter what I do. So i figure I'll just get them done over in august or so and then some cornrows or something in november until december. even though the OCT seems to make my ng a lot silkier and softer, i won't take any chances!!


----------



## MzOptimistic

LondonDiva said:


> Sooky sooky now, my Madea speech worked then  **LD puts the switch back in the drawer**
> 
> Go on girl get ta megasagging!!


 
Yea, girl, couldn't resist this I was following along for the longest but what REALLY got me was YOUR progress pics I'm getting good growth with my other growth aid but not an inch a month I'm greedy...If I can get an inch a month. I WANT IT


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> Here ya go... I am using this first one as my starting pic - taken 5/17/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 6/17/08 - excuse the phat booty and spare tire, I'm working on it.


 
Whoa Mama, thickalicious is your hair! Your hair really doeslove OCT.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Cassandra1975 said:


> I only got them the first week or so. I apply it just about every day now, and I don't have any itching.


 
Same here. Been using everyday since tues. and nada. Doesn't mean it's not working though...just gotta keep applying and see what happens.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Cassandra1975 said:


> I only got them the first week or so. I apply it just about every day now, and I don't have any itching.


 

i hope mine only lasts a week, dang, i feel like i gotta put my head in the freezer!


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> Whoa Mama, thickalicious is your hair! Your hair really doeslove OCT.


 
Thanks Aggie! 
It has gotten much thicker.   I don't take the best pics, but we can at least measure the coming growth with 'em!


----------



## KPH

january noir said:


> Thanks Aggie!
> It has gotten much thicker. I don't take the best pics, but we can at least measure the coming growth with 'em!


 
Yes, the OCT has your hair looking BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!  I am broke right now and have been using my sparingly so i dug out my ayurvedic products have have been using OCT one day and the next few days by ayurvedic products.l  I so cherish OCT


----------



## SelfStyled

JN- your hair is looking awesome!!!!





january noir said:


> Here ya go... I am using this first one as my starting pic - taken 5/17/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 6/17/08 - excuse the phat booty and spare tire, I'm working on it.


----------



## january noir

SelfStyled said:


> JN- your hair is looking awesome!!!!


 
Thanks!    It's getting there, but I have a loooonnnngggg way to go to get back to where I was pre-LHCF.  You ladies don't know how many severe set backs I've had.


----------



## january noir

KPH said:


> Yes, the OCT has your hair looking BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! I am broke right now and have been using my sparingly so i dug out my ayurvedic products have have been using OCT one day and the next few days by ayurvedic products.l I so cherish OCT


 
  Thanks!  That's a good plan.  I stopped acting like I have money and cut back on my OVATION a little.  Using the WEN products off and on help tremendously.


----------



## ebonylocs

Okay. SO my testimony isn't about growth. It's about strength and elasticity. 

When I first got the MT a few weeks ago, I did rub it into my scalp a few days, but then I backed off because (even though I could not quite believe it) I could feel my new growth getting unruly, and there was already quite a lot of it, and I didn't plan on getting a relaxer anytime soon, if ever again.

So anyway, back in December, my hair got double processed. The last 9 inches or so had already been relaxed by a stylist with Mizani No Lye and originally had a very full thick look - not texlaxed but lots of body. The newest 5 or so had been deliberately texlaxed / underprocessed by me. It was giving me a lot of problems with tangling, etc, so in Dec I went to another stylist for a corrective, and she re-relaxed my hair from ROOT to TIP and let it process for a looooong time. And yes, I mostly let her, except I started to ask her "Shouldn't we wash it now? Isn't it going to over process", until she did wash it out. Long story short, I ended up with lots of split ends and damaged strands that felt thin and sooo weak, and tangled like hell. (My hair seemed doomed to tangle - underprocess --> tangle, overprocess --> tangle). It remained long and didn't break as much as it might have, but I had to be super careful with it.

Anyway, I thought MT might help me get my hair stronger so that I could get my hair back to health, trim it, and eventually wouldn't have to baby it so much, and could wear it out and manipulate it more often.

SO over the last couple of weeks, I've been searching and trimming the zillions of individual split ends. I've cut off up to three inches off some individual strands, but because it wasn't an overall trim, the general length of my hair hasn't been affected very much. 

And I've been using MT. Every two / three days, I rinse my hair with water (or shampoo it on my weekly wash day). Then I apply the MT - smoothing back with my hands, then cover it with the shower cap and let it sit for as long as possible - at least 5 minutes. Then I rinse. Apply a moisturising conditioner (usually a drug store brand, but something like Keracare Humecto on my wash day). Then I rinse that out as well. Apply some moisturiser to my hair, pull it back in one twist or plait, then pin it up. On my wash day I will detangle in sections with a medium tooth comb before plaiting / twisting, but otherwise I just detangle with my fingers.

And the results are .... AMAZING. I just noticed it a few days ago when I was absentmindedly testing one of my shed strands at work and it was stretching *tautly* (not in a stretchy way) and not breaking, and I was like WTH is this? Is this my hair??? (My hair never does that). Today I did my routine again, and I can confirm I am not hallucinating. As soon as I apply the MT, my hair starts to smooth out. The strands now feel heavier and hydrated, smoother and more elastic. My hair just seems more *real*, I can't explain it.  It feels so strong. When I'm detangling. it don't feel like every little touch will break it anymore.

For those of you who already have strong, elastic strands, maybe applying it to your hair wouldn't be beneficial. But for those people with thin / fragile / overprocessed strands, I can attest that using it as a rinse out conditioner has definitely transformed my hair.

I'm so happy, I'm posting pics for the first time, even though they can't really show the change I'm talking about.


----------



## january noir

Congratulations!  Isn't it wonderful?



ebonylocs said:


> Okay. SO my testimony isn't about growth. It's about strength and elasticity.
> 
> When I first got the MT a few weeks ago, I did rub it into my scalp a few days, but then I backed off because (even though I could not quite believe it) I could feel my new growth getting unruly, and there was already quite a lot of it, and I didn't plan on getting a relaxer anytime soon, if ever again.
> 
> So anyway, back in December, my hair got double processed. The last 9 inches or so had already been relaxed by a stylist with Mizani No Lye and originally had a very full thick look - not texlaxed but lots of body. The newest 5 or so had been deliberately texlaxed / underprocessed by me. It was giving me a lot of problems with tangling, etc, so in Dec I went to the stylist for a corrective, and she re-relaxed my hair from ROOT to TIP and let it process for a looooong time. And yes, I mostly let her, except I started to ask her "Shouldn't we wash it now? Isn't it going to over process", until she did wash it out. Long story short, I ended up with lots of split ends and damaged strands that felt thin and sooo weak, and tangled like hell. (My hair seemed doomed to tangle - underprocess --> tangle, overprocess --> tangle). It remained long and didn't break as much as it might have, but I had to be super careful with it.
> 
> Anyway, I thought MT might help me get my hair stronger so that I could get my hair back to health, trim it, and eventually wouldn't have to baby it so much, and could wear it out and manipulate it more often.
> 
> SO over the last couple of weeks, I've been searching and trimming the zillions of individual split ends. I've cut off up to three inches off some individual strands, but because it wasn't an overall trim, the general length of my hair hasn't been affected very much.
> 
> And I've been using MT. Every two / three days, I rinse my hair with water (or shampoo it on my weekly wash day). Then I apply the MT - smoothing back with my hands, then cover it with the shower cap and let it sit for as long as possible - at least 5 minutes. Then I rinse. Apply a moisturising conditioner (usually a drug store brand, but something like Keracare Humecto on my wash day). Then I rinse that out as well. Apply some moisturiser to my hair, pull it back in one twist or plait, then pin it up. On my wash day I will detangle in sections with a medium tooth comb before plaiting / twisting, but otherwise I just detangle with my fingers.
> 
> And the results are .... AMAZING. I just noticed it a few days ago when I was absentmindedly testing one of my shed strands at work and it was stretching *tautly* (not in a stretchy way) and not breaking, and I was like WTH is this? Is this my hair??? (My hair never does that). Today I did my routine again, and I can confirm I am not hallucinating. As soon as I apply the MT, my hair starts to smooth out. The strands now feel heavier and hydrated, smoother and more elastic. My hair just seems more *real*, I can't explain it.  It feels so strong. When I'm detangling. it don't feel like every little touch will break it anymore.
> 
> For those of you who already have strong, elastic strands, maybe applying it to your hair wouldn't be beneficial. But for those people with thin / fragile / overprocessed strands, I can attest that using it as a rinse out conditioner has definitely transformed my hair.
> 
> I'm so happy, I'm posting pics for the first time, even though they can't really show the change I'm talking about.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

ebonylocs said:


> Okay. SO my testimony isn't about growth. It's about strength and elasticity.
> 
> When I first got the MT a few weeks ago, I did rub it into my scalp a few days, but then I backed off because (even though I could not quite believe it) I could feel my new growth getting unruly, and there was already quite a lot of it, and I didn't plan on getting a relaxer anytime soon, if ever again.
> 
> So anyway, back in December, my hair got double processed. The last 9 inches or so had already been relaxed by a stylist with Mizani No Lye and originally had a very full thick look - not texlaxed but lots of body. The newest 5 or so had been deliberately texlaxed / underprocessed by me. It was giving me a lot of problems with tangling, etc, so in Dec I went to another stylist for a corrective, and she re-relaxed my hair from ROOT to TIP and let it process for a looooong time. And yes, I mostly let her, except I started to ask her "Shouldn't we wash it now? Isn't it going to over process", until she did wash it out. Long story short, I ended up with lots of split ends and damaged strands that felt thin and sooo weak, and tangled like hell. (My hair seemed doomed to tangle - underprocess --> tangle, overprocess --> tangle). It remained long and didn't break as much as it might have, but I had to be super careful with it.
> 
> Anyway, I thought MT might help me get my hair stronger so that I could get my hair back to health, trim it, and eventually wouldn't have to baby it so much, and could wear it out and manipulate it more often.
> 
> SO over the last couple of weeks, I've been searching and trimming the zillions of individual split ends. I've cut off up to three inches off some individual strands, but because it wasn't an overall trim, the general length of my hair hasn't been affected very much.
> 
> And I've been using MT. Every two / three days, I rinse my hair with water (or shampoo it on my weekly wash day). Then I apply the MT - smoothing back with my hands, then cover it with the shower cap and let it sit for as long as possible - at least 5 minutes. Then I rinse. Apply a moisturising conditioner (usually a drug store brand, but something like Keracare Humecto on my wash day). Then I rinse that out as well. Apply some moisturiser to my hair, pull it back in one twist or plait, then pin it up. On my wash day I will detangle in sections with a medium tooth comb before plaiting / twisting, but otherwise I just detangle with my fingers.
> 
> And the results are .... AMAZING. I just noticed it a few days ago when I was absentmindedly testing one of my shed strands at work and it was stretching *tautly* (not in a stretchy way) and not breaking, and I was like WTH is this? Is this my hair??? (My hair never does that). Today I did my routine again, and I can confirm I am not hallucinating. As soon as I apply the MT, my hair starts to smooth out. The strands now feel heavier and hydrated, smoother and more elastic. My hair just seems more *real*, I can't explain it.  It feels so strong. When I'm detangling. it don't feel like every little touch will break it anymore.
> 
> For those of you who already have strong, elastic strands, maybe applying it to your hair wouldn't be beneficial. But for those people with thin / fragile / overprocessed strands, I can attest that using it as a rinse out conditioner has definitely transformed my hair.
> 
> I'm so happy, I'm posting pics for the first time, even though they can't really show the change I'm talking about.


 
Congratulations.  I too have great elasticity while using these products and great strength.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I know I started a thread on this already, but I must add pics to this thread also.  Here are my results:
















I have been using OCT and MT together every other day!


----------



## LondonDiva

Aggie said:


> Only twice a week? what da....Girl JK, I need someone to celebrate some looonnnng tresses with on September 1st. Get a roll on girl before I have to put some fire under:gotroasted: that butt of yours . You see LD represented MT well and we have to join her in September, okay?



YEAH JK, cause when I'm not around Aggie will whoop your behind. And Kiya whoop Aggie's if she falls off too  Y'all can't tell me nothin' I use mine everyday.



caribgirl said:


> How funny!!!!  He is a sweetheart!!
> 
> LD: What a response from a "real" company!! That ezpetstore aka equitec aka horseloverz is so unreliable! Anyway, I just ordered a second bottle so I won't run out .
> 
> I have been using the MT daily since Thursday and I'm loving it all so much- I keep running to the mirror to check for some fuzz at my thinning temples . My hair seems happy right now. Thanks ladies!



Tailgator know how to cater to their customers.  In communication and delivery.



bluwatersoul said:


> *Its been a few days , and oh. my. goodness.
> 
> for three nights in a row I woke up trying to peel my scalp off my head - scratching in my sleep.
> 
> I added JBCO to the mix and I am not dry, but each am I have co-washed my hair and really rinsed my scalp, which helps during the day but so far at some point each night I get the itchies.
> 
> I didn't think the MT would smell so nice...finally a growth aid that dosen;t smell like burnt pork or remind me of an uncomfortable infection!*



I itched like a mutha **beeeeeper** this week, so much so I had to try and calm it down because I was afraid I'd cut my scalp with my nails. I wore twists for the week to cut down on the combing/brushing and washed, conditioned re-twisted today, and I can tell a difference the twists are hanging much longer than last week I can definitely tell a difference and the waves at the roots are in full effect.  I've added Micro Tek (spray on the scalp) and the Premier Rehydrant (on the hair daily) as part of my regimen. The rehydrant is OMG just the best thing since Elasta QP H-Two, that's out the window now, my friend can have that and I use the premier shampoo and creme rinse too.  My hair is uber soft.  I think the Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil conditioner helps too, plus a shampoo top up of Elasta QP creme conditioning shampoo after I use the Premier shampoo.  My hair has never felt this soft.  I'm sticking with Eqyss products, I've substituted a ton of my products for these now.



girlyprincess23 said:


> Okay Just wanted to let you all know my nephew was kind enough (even though he says I 'm not getting six inches by the end of the year) to measure my ng for me and it's official it is .5 in (in 3 weeks, tommorow) in the middle, longer in the back and shorter in the front (but the front always grows more slowly) and I probably would have got more but I was not able to apply OCT for 1 week (durnit i'll make sure to stock up and not wait till I run out to reorder!!). Unfortunately I will not be able to post progress pics until december b/c that's the next time i'm relaxing (unless I get a blow out) but just wanted to post an update, i should be BSL by the end of the year. I'm glad I posted my starting pics in my fotki for any naysayers!!! Oh yeah and I know now it's ng b/c as you can see from my siggy my hair is straight and this stuff as it gets longer you can def see my thick tight coil pattern



Congrats on the 1/2 inch in 3 weeks.  I calculated over the next 6 months at that rate is 4.33 inches.
Now if you can make it to December on this stuff without a touch up I'll give you a virtual medal.  And if you can using it daily reaps maximum results IMO.



Blaque*Angel said:


> #
> 
> that is a sweet email
> 
> co signing on great customer services and an exceptional first class service from www.tailgator.co.uk
> 
> my first mega tek went missing in the post
> 
> they sent one out immediately and i got it the next day!!!
> 
> myself and Debbie from mega tek have sent a few emails to each other, she has a great sense of humor.
> 
> she joked about the postman "jacking" my MT
> saying she can imagine him with a huge afro and 70's music playing in the background
> 
> i nearly spit my tea all over my new laptop.
> 
> i'm not joining the challenge, i'm doing my own personal challenge
> thanks LD for being a great MT spokesperson
> 
> you certainly sold it to hundreds of LHCFers



You're welcome  I my e-mail Debbie and ask how many forum members are placing order out of curiousity.  There's probably a ton of posters watching the thread and buying the products and not posting, which is all good, so it'd be interesting to know the amount. And I'm getting that gallon next time.

Debbie is a sweetheart my order arrived like I predicted in 2 days on the Friday. I kow how you feel about personal challenges, I find it easier to fall off in a group challenge I dunno why but always found that to be the way.  Gooid luck with the MT



pureebony said:


> Hey girl!!! I saw it and Im like cant way to pay day cant wait till pay day lol
> 
> I want to get the Mega-Tek as I hear its the same as OCT, what do you use from the MT?
> 
> Ebony x



The rebuilder (the equivalent of OCT)

www.tailgator.co.uk/tg/pages/eqyssmegatekhuman.html


----------



## LondonDiva

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know I started a thread on this already, but I must add pics to this thread also.  Here are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using OCT and MT together every other day!



N&W that's amazing 

What is the timespan of these pics?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LondonDiva said:


> N&W that's amazing
> 
> What is the timespan of these pics?


 
The first pic was the end of April, the second pic was around May 18 and the last pic was tonight.


----------



## LondonDiva

Nice & Wavy said:


> The first pic was the end of April, the second pic was around May 18 and the last pic was tonight.



**LD counts months on fingers slowly like she belongs on the special bus**

JUST UNDER 2 FRICKIN MONTHS

Double 

OK who STILL doesn't believe in growth aides after this 
What is there not to believe.

Nice & Wavy muchos congrats, it finally feels good to have the holy grail of growth aides finally in our hands. 

I been on this board 6 years it's about blasted time 

It's 3:30 am I'm off to megasage before bed.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LondonDiva said:


> **LD counts months on fingers slowly like she belongs on the special bus**
> 
> JUST UNDER 2 FRICKIN MONTHS
> 
> Double
> 
> OK who STILL doesn't believe in growth aides after this
> What is there not to believe.
> 
> Nice & Wavy muchos congrats, it finally feels good to have the holy grail of growth aides finally in our hands.
> 
> I been on this board 6 years it's about blasted time
> 
> It's 3:30 am I'm off to megasage before bed.


 
You are too much girl....

Yes maa'm....it finally happened!

Thanks girl....girl, I'm getting ready to massage in a few minutes!


----------



## LondonDiva

It's strange even though I got great results on mine I know it's not a fluke after seeing yours. I even though oh this time around it won't work as well. Low and behold I was wrong.

This thread has over 3,000 posts and nearly a quarter million views  And there's been no drama in it, no talk of where are all the black men or the light skin dark skin debate over the blue n black OCT and Mega Tek bottles.

Right let me go and make dat hinglish tea watch some of my movie and start making lubbits to my scalp.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LondonDiva said:


> It's strange even though I got great results on mine I know it's not a fluke after seeing yours. I even though oh this time around it won't work as well. Low and behold I was wrong.
> 
> This thread has over 3,000 posts and nearly a quarter million views  And there's been no drama in it, no talk of where are all the black men or the light skin dark skin debate over the blue n black OCT and Mega Tek bottles.
> 
> Right let me go and make dat hinglish tea watch some of my movie and start making lubbits to my scalp.


 
You are not alone, LD.  I too thought that maybe this isn't going to work, but it has.  If it wasn't for my granddaughter saying to me that my hair has grown, I wouldn't have taken a pic tonight and see a result.  I have been noticing a change, but you know how hair anorexia is...

I do agree...this thread is so huge and absolutely drama-less and I'm happy for that.  I do hope that people stop looking at all the shedding and stuff and just hang in there....they will see results!

Enjoy your night...well, morning for you!


----------



## Aggie

ebonylocs said:


> Okay. SO my testimony isn't about growth. It's about strength and elasticity.
> 
> For those of you who already have strong, elastic strands, maybe applying it to your hair wouldn't be beneficial. *But for those people with thin / fragile / overprocessed strands, I can attest that using it as a rinse out conditioner has definitely transformed my hair.*
> 
> I'm so happy, I'm posting pics for the first time, even though they can't really show the change I'm talking about.


 
Lookin' good ebonylocs and interesting point and observation with the bolded.


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know I started a thread on this already, but I must add pics to this thread also. Here are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using OCT and MT together every other day!


 


Nice & Wavy said:


> The first pic was the end of April, the second pic was around May 18 and the last pic was tonight.


 
Well what da....? Now this has certainly taken my breath away.   :waytogo:   Nice & Wavy and a big   on all that new growth honey.  Now you and LD has certainly given us a whoooooooooooole lot more hope right here. oooooh, at this rate, you'll be WL or beyond before the end of the year. Anyhoo, what are your measurements for the combined OCT & MT, did you mix them with anything else and if so, what?


----------



## TwistNMx

I know it's been awhile, but can I still join the challenge? 
I will be ordering my products next week.


----------



## Aggie

LondonDiva said:


> YEAH JK, cause when I'm not around Aggie will whoop your behind.* And Kiya whoop Aggie's if she falls off too * Y'all can't tell me nothin' I use mine everyday.


 
Hey, I heard that, lol and don't worry, I've using mine everyday except 2 days right after my relaxer. I wanted my hair to stay fresh and product free for at least 2 days after my relaxer. Now I'm adamantly at it every night, even when I'm tired.


----------



## Aggie

High Priestess said:


> I know it's been awhile, but can I still join the challenge?
> I will be ordering my products next week.


 
HiHigh Priestess, of course you're welcomed to join the challenge. When your products arrive, just send tt8 a pm and she'll add you in officially, okay?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> Well what da....? Now this has certainly taken my breath away. :waytogo: Nice & Wavy and a big  on all that new growth honey. Now you and LD has certainly given us a whoooooooooooole lot more hope right here. oooooh, at this rate, you'll be WL or beyond before the end of the year. Anyhoo, what are your measurements for the combined OCT & MT, did you mix them with anything else and if so, what?


 
Thank you so much, Aggie.  I appreciate it very much!


Wow...waistlength, really?  Girl, I would be happy just to get to MBL, but I'll take it...

I don't mix them, I just apply the OCT one day and then the MT the next (I do this every other day).  I make sure that I apply Olive Oil or Sweet Almond Oil on my scalp FIRST before using either product and then I massage.  In the beginning, I wasn't doing this, but after a while, I started doing it this way because of the itching.  I don't get the itching or shedding any longer.  I never put it on the length of my hair.  I was doing this in the beginning and stopped.


----------



## explosiva9

Question to those who have relaxed.  I have to relax my hair because I can't deal with the ng.  It looks a mess and I really hate looking unkept.  So, for those who have relaxed during the challenge, how long did you stop using before relaxer and if any did not stop, do you feel that u should have stopped?  Was there a difference compared to previous relaxers?

I know some ladies waited two days or a week but was wondering if there was anyone who just did it without waiting and the results.  

Thanks


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you so much, Aggie. I appreciate it very much!
> 
> 
> Wow...waistlength, really? Girl, I would be happy just to get to MBL, but I'll take it...
> 
> I don't mix them, I just apply the OCT one day and then the MT the next (I do this every other day). I make sure that I apply Olive Oil or Sweet Almond Oil on my scalp FIRST before using either product and then I massage. In the beginning, I wasn't doing this, but after a while, I started doing it this way because of the itching. I don't get the itching or shedding any longer. I never put it on the length of my hair. I was doing this in the beginning and stopped.


 
Great idea, thanks N&W. I get a little itching but not much to talk about, thank goodness.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> Great idea, thanks N&W. I get a little itching but not much to talk about, thank goodness.


 
You are welcome, Aggie.  I'm glad I don't get the itchies at all anymore...I hated it.


----------



## song_of_serenity

One thing I noticed is that my hair seems to not have that dry scalp I had a problem with!  By day 3 of not watching, my scalp would have started flaking up, but now? It's pretty normal!  Shedding is normalized pretty much (I think a large majority came from not combing in two days) But I'm about to wash with the diluted garlic poo and DC with alter ego.  Your results are AMAZING nice and wavy!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

song_of_serenity said:


> One thing I noticed is that my hair seems to not have that dry scalp I had a problem with!  By day 3 of not watching, my scalp would have started flaking up, but now? It's pretty normal!  Shedding is normalized pretty much (I think a large majority came from not combing in two days) But I'm about to wash with the diluted garlic poo and DC with alter ego.  Your results are AMAZING nice and wavy!!
> ~*Janelle~*


 
Thank you, Janelle.  I don't have dry scalp either.  I do make sure I clarify once a month too.  I'm glad you are sticking with it, despite the shedding you had.


----------



## caribgirl

january noir said:


> Here ya go... I am using this first one as my starting pic - taken 5/17/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 6/17/08 - excuse the phat booty and spare tire, I'm working on it.



Hey Bday twin!!

Your hair looks thick in a month- Whoa!!!! Keep growing it , sis!!! I'm hoping for sweet success with MT too .


----------



## foxieroxienyc

Ok that's it damn it, I had to just GIVE IN.  Because you ladies are getting AMAZING results, and if this is good enough for horsies and LHCF then it's god enough for FOXIEROXIENYC (who lives in LA now - hehe)!!!  

So I'm starting off with the Mega-Tek, and going to mix it up with some SAA and Castor/Coconut Oil that I swear by and apply it to my scalp.   This in addition to my weekly DC's and Co-washes should be quite interesting...  I will be starting July 1, but maybe before if my bottle gets here this week.

I'm excited, yep yep.


----------



## caribgirl

ebonylocs said:


> Okay. SO my testimony isn't about growth. It's about strength and elasticity.
> 
> When I first got the MT a few weeks ago, I did rub it into my scalp a few days, but then I backed off because (even though I could not quite believe it) I could feel my new growth getting unruly, and there was already quite a lot of it, and I didn't plan on getting a relaxer anytime soon, if ever again.
> 
> So anyway, back in December, my hair got double processed. The last 9 inches or so had already been relaxed by a stylist with Mizani No Lye and originally had a very full thick look - not texlaxed but lots of body. The newest 5 or so had been deliberately texlaxed / underprocessed by me. It was giving me a lot of problems with tangling, etc, so in Dec I went to another stylist for a corrective, and she re-relaxed my hair from ROOT to TIP and let it process for a looooong time. And yes, I mostly let her, except I started to ask her "Shouldn't we wash it now? Isn't it going to over process", until she did wash it out. Long story short, I ended up with lots of split ends and damaged strands that felt thin and sooo weak, and tangled like hell. (My hair seemed doomed to tangle - underprocess --> tangle, overprocess --> tangle). It remained long and didn't break as much as it might have, but I had to be super careful with it.
> 
> Anyway, I thought MT might help me get my hair stronger so that I could get my hair back to health, trim it, and eventually wouldn't have to baby it so much, and could wear it out and manipulate it more often.
> 
> SO over the last couple of weeks, I've been searching and trimming the zillions of individual split ends. I've cut off up to three inches off some individual strands, but because it wasn't an overall trim, the general length of my hair hasn't been affected very much.
> 
> And I've been using MT. Every two / three days, I rinse my hair with water (or shampoo it on my weekly wash day). Then I apply the MT - smoothing back with my hands, then cover it with the shower cap and let it sit for as long as possible - at least 5 minutes. Then I rinse. Apply a moisturising conditioner (usually a drug store brand, but something like Keracare Humecto on my wash day). Then I rinse that out as well. Apply some moisturiser to my hair, pull it back in one twist or plait, then pin it up. On my wash day I will detangle in sections with a medium tooth comb before plaiting / twisting, but otherwise I just detangle with my fingers.
> 
> And the results are .... AMAZING. I just noticed it a few days ago when I was absentmindedly testing one of my shed strands at work and it was stretching *tautly* (not in a stretchy way) and not breaking, and I was like WTH is this? Is this my hair??? (My hair never does that). Today I did my routine again, and I can confirm I am not hallucinating. As soon as I apply the MT, my hair starts to smooth out. The strands now feel heavier and hydrated, smoother and more elastic. My hair just seems more *real*, I can't explain it.  It feels so strong. When I'm detangling. it don't feel like every little touch will break it anymore.
> 
> For those of you who already have strong, elastic strands, maybe applying it to your hair wouldn't be beneficial. But for those people with thin / fragile / overprocessed strands, I can attest that using it as a rinse out conditioner has definitely transformed my hair.
> 
> I'm so happy, I'm posting pics for the first time, even though they can't really show the change I'm talking about.



I know how you feel!! I also have fragile thin strands and I've been wanting elasticity for the longest and I do see that mine does exists since using MT every single day for over a week now.


----------



## january noir

caribgirl said:


> Hey Bday twin!!
> 
> Your hair looks thick in a month- Whoa!!!! Keep growing it , sis!!! I'm hoping for sweet success with MT too .


Hey Love!  How are ya?
Yes, my hair has thickened up.  Now I am going to start applying Cell Therapy overnight (never did it before) so I can get some mega growth like Nice & Wavey and London Diva an 'em


----------



## caribgirl

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know I started a thread on this already, but I must add pics to this thread also.  Here are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using OCT and MT together every other day!



This is another inspiring transformation!!! Thanks N&W! _:runs to MT and starts applying it to scalp and imagining longer tresses:_


----------



## Nice & Wavy

caribgirl said:


> This is another inspiring transformation!!! Thanks N&W! _:runs to MT and starts applying it to scalp and imagining longer tresses:_


 
You are welcome, caribgirl...lol


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Cassandra1975 said:


> I only got them the first week or so. I apply it just about every day now, and I don't have any itching.



You can use it everyday? Are folks using theirs everyday or a few times per week?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you so much, Aggie. I appreciate it very much!
> 
> 
> Wow...waistlength, really? Girl, I would be happy just to get to MBL, but I'll take it...
> 
> I don't mix them, I just apply the OCT one day and then the MT the next (I do this every other day). I make sure that I apply Olive Oil or Sweet Almond Oil on my scalp FIRST before using either product and then I massage. In the beginning, I wasn't doing this, but after a while, I started doing it this way because of the itching. I don't get the itching or shedding any longer. I never put it on the length of my hair. I was doing this in the beginning and stopped.


 
thank you for the tip on castor oil first, boy this itches are no joke, but the oil somehow soothes them.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

foxieroxienyc said:


> Ok that's it damn it, I had to just GIVE IN.  Because you ladies are getting AMAZING results, and if this is good enough for horsies and LHCF then it's god enough for FOXIEROXIENYC (who lives in LA now - hehe)!!!
> 
> So I'm starting off with the Mega-Tek, and going to mix it up with some SAA and Castor/Coconut Oil that I swear by and apply it to my scalp.   This in addition to my weekly DC's and Co-washes should be quite interesting...  I will be starting July 1, but maybe before if my bottle gets here this week.
> 
> I'm excited, yep yep.



Be careful with coconut oil on the scalp, lovely. It sometimes causes the itchies. Some people use grapeseed. I like to add a bit of tea tree or peppermint to help with itching. I have none.

Good luck and keep us posted....


----------



## PuffyBrown

I posted this in the wrong thread last night. i was so sleepy but just could not back away from this site.

Did you guys start another 90 day challeng?
Count me in!
I just recently started posting again. I had to get away because I wasnt doing my school work like I should. 
I have been sitting here tonight reading this entire challenge and looking at everybodys updates.


OMG. That shyt is the bom...I ordered the Mega Tek. I will be so glad when it gets here. I am still on the fence with the cell therapy but may get it after 30 days on the Mega Tek...we will see what happens.
Here's what I said:

_'Congratulations to all of yall you kicked this site up a notch. I am truely sold on this product. 

I am so happy that I can now use something that really works. The only thing that I have ever found that I could see working was MTG and that stuff stinks I used it one time and I was done. I have been trying everything with some good results but not like what you are getting with these products.

Thanks again ladies, you all are doing good. Keep it up.'_


----------



## LondonDiva

Aggie said:


> Lookin' good ebonylocs and interesting point and observation with the bolded.



Aggie I'm on all the Eqyss products in your siggy except the avacado mist.  Here's a tip for the premier shampoo, after using it follow straight up with elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo. If you try it let me know how your hair likes it afterwards.



Aggie said:


> Well what da....? Now this has certainly taken my breath away.   :waytogo:   Nice & Wavy and a big   on all that new growth honey.  Now you and LD has certainly given us a whoooooooooooole lot more hope right here. oooooh, at this rate, you'll be WL or beyond before the end of the year. Anyhoo, what are your measurements for the combined OCT & MT, did you mix them with anything else and if so, what?



Taken your breath away....I developed asthma after seeing her progress prics. 



Aggie said:


> Hey, I heard that, lol and don't worry, I've using mine everyday except 2 days right after my relaxer. I wanted my hair to stay fresh and product free for at least 2 days after my relaxer. Now I'm adamantly at it every night, even when I'm tired.



Good that is what I like to hear. I see the Madea talking to worked a treat then 



explosiva9 said:


> Question to those who have relaxed.  I have to relax my hair because I can't deal with the ng.  It looks a mess and I really hate looking unkept.  So, for those who have relaxed during the challenge, how long did you stop using before relaxer and if any did not stop, do you feel that u should have stopped?  Was there a difference compared to previous relaxers?
> 
> I know some ladies waited two days or a week but was wondering if there was anyone who just did it without waiting and the results.
> 
> Thanks



I used mine I think with a 1 day gap between the last application and relaxing. If you are geniunely concerned then try a 3-7 day break to be on the safe side. I had no isses with my relaxing this time around though. 


sunshinebeautiful said:


> You can use it everyday? Are folks using theirs everyday or a few times per week?





StellaB said:


> I posted this in the wrong thread last night. i was so sleepy but just could not back away from this site.
> 
> Did you guys start another 90 day challeng?
> Count me in!
> I just recently started posting again. I had to get away because I wasnt doing my school work like I should.
> I have been sitting here tonight reading this entire challenge and looking at everybodys updates.
> 
> 
> OMG. That shyt is the bom...I ordered the Mega Tek. I will be so glad when it gets here. I am still on the fence with the cell therapy but may get it after 30 days on the Mega Tek...we will see what happens.
> Here's what I said:
> 
> _'Congratulations to all of yall you kicked this site up a notch. I am truely sold on this product.
> 
> I am so happy that I can now use something that really works. The only thing that I have ever found that I could see working was MTG and that stuff stinks I used it one time and I was done. I have been trying everything with some good results but not like what you are getting with these products.
> 
> Thanks again ladies, you all are doing good. Keep it up.'_



90 Day challenge  I had no idea there was one I think some of the ladies are just using it on a continual basis and others for the 90 day challenge, or till we can at least sit on our hair anyway. People just order and join right in.

Godd luck with yours.


----------



## LondonDiva

sunshinebeautiful said:


> You can use it everyday? Are folks using theirs everyday or a few times per week?



Yes you can how little or often as you like.

I'm a daily user Nice & Wavy is an every other day user. Our growth both took off from frequent use it seems. The more frequent though the better.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

LondonDiva said:


> Aggie I'm on all the Eqyss products in your siggy except the avacado mist. Here's a tip for the premier shampoo, after using it follow straight up with elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo. If you try it let me know how your hair likes it afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Taken your breath away....I developed asthma after seeing her progress prics.
> 
> 
> 
> Good that is what I like to hear. I see the Madea talking to worked a treat then
> 
> 
> 
> I used mine I think with a 1 day gap between the last application and relaxing. If you are geniunely concerned then try a 3-7 day break to be on the safe side. I had no isses with my relaxing this time around though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90 Day challenge  I had no idea there was one I think some of the ladies are just using it on a continual basis and others for the 90 day challenge, or till we can at least sit on our hair anyway. People just order and join right in.
> 
> Godd luck with yours.


 
It began with a 90 day challenge and then was increased to every 90 days until the end of the year.  That's why we are suppose to show pics every 90 days, to see what our progress is.


----------



## gymfreak336

sunshinebeautiful said:


> You can use it everyday? Are folks using theirs everyday or a few times per week?



Hey sunshine! I started off using it everyday. I started daily washing this summer so I used it as directed with the whole 3-5 mintues thing then rinse. 

Then I started applying it to my wet scalp every day after washing, leaving it it. Now I am applying it daily. I am still doing frequent washings but even when I rollerset, I just leave it in.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Hmmm.... ok. I may step it up a bit then and use it daily. I want some mega growth!


----------



## SelfStyled

sunshinebeautiful said:


> You can use it everyday? Are folks using theirs everyday or a few times per week?


 
Hey Sunshine just like Nice and Wavy I use it every other day.  I use OCT, and I like it, but after Nice and Wavy's pics I am really thinking about alternating with MT.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Anybody know where to get Megatek in Toronto?  The only place I've found is 30 minutes away by car and costs $40 (not including the 13% taxes).  If not an actual store, then an online retailer?  Thanks in advance.



Anybody ... ?  Thanks 

Great progress, Nice and Wavy!!! You and LondonDiva inspire me, I just wish I were still in New York so that I could get Megatek easily and cheaply.  Toronto is impossible!!


----------



## january noir

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Anybody ... ? Thanks


 
Have you tried going to the EQyss site to check their international sellers?
Just a thought.  I purchased mine directly from EQyss.


----------



## senimoni

Hi ladies,

Is it best to get OCT from Ovations website? I'm psst at the 10.00 shipping charge, that is ridiculous. But if thats the only choice that I have.


----------



## january noir

senimoni said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Is it best to get OCT from Ovations website? I'm psst at the 10.00 shipping charge, that is ridiculous. But if thats the only choice that I have.


 
That's the only place.   I even checked eBay, but nothing happenin'.


----------



## fluffylocks

How concentrated is the Ovation? 

Does anyone think the Aphogee keratin & Green Tea would increase hair growth?

Seems likethe only thing its missing is castor oil and possible vit e & b


Aphogee keratin*: Water*, *Hydrolyzed Keratin*,Hydrolyzed Silk *(aminod acids*), _Green Tea (Camellia Sinensis) Extract (*possibly vit. e & b*)_, Glycine Alanine (*amino acids*), Cocamidopropyl Hydroxysultaine( *mild surfacant, cleansing proerties*), *Cetrimonium Chloride* (*anti-static*), PVP( *Various reasons*), Citric Acid (*presertative, ph adjuster*), Fragrance, FD&C Red #40, D&C Green #5, FD&C Yellow #6

Ovation*:**Deionized Water*, Stearalkonium Chloride (*Anti-static),* Glyceryl Stearate (*emulsifyer*), Cetearyl Alcohol (*emulsfyer*), PEG-40 Castor Oil (*Aphogee is missing*) , *Cetrimonium Chloride* (*anti-static*), *Hydrolyzed Keratin*, _Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate (*vit. e & b, aphogee may be missing*))_, DM DM Hydantoin (*Preserative*), Methlparaben (*preserative*) , Propylparaben (*preserative*) , Tetrasodium EDTA(*water softner*), Frangrance


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

january noir said:


> Have you tried going to the EQyss site to check their international sellers?
> Just a thought.  I purchased mine directly from EQyss.



Yeah, I tried that, thanks.  They are the ones that told me that they only have one retailer in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) but it's not in Toronto, which sucks.


----------



## Cassandra1975

sunshinebeautiful said:


> You can use it everyday? Are folks using theirs everyday or a few times per week?


Yep! But, I'm only putting it on my scalp every day. I don't put it on the length of my hair every day.


----------



## january noir

Since N&W posted her mind-boggling growth (and combined with seeing London Diva's growth and others) I decided to stop being cute and get with the program.

I applied my OVATION Cell Therapy to my freshly shampoo'd scalp and LENGTH of hair, put on a plastic cap and went to bed.  

Woke up this morning, rinsed and applied my Creme Rinse.

I moisturized and sealed and then I pulled out the Mega-Tek Rebuilder.  I sectioned my hair and applied to the scalp and massaged in for a minute or 2, applied a sweep of EVOO and put my hair up in my always protective style, a faux bun using my Magic Grip pin and duck clips.

My hair is super shiny and SMOOF!!!!  Ahhhhh I love my OVATION!
I'ma get my GROW on for SURE! 

ETA:  I am *1* week post relaxer.


----------



## january noir

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Yeah, I tried that, thanks. They are the ones that told me that they only have one retailer in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) but it's not in Toronto, which sucks.


 
Oh well, ya gotta do what ya gotta do!   I don't know your pocket book, but I can tell you it's worth the money!!!!!! 

Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

january noir said:


> Thanks!  It's getting there, but I have a loooonnnngggg way to go to get back to where I was pre-LHCF. You ladies don't know how many severe set backs I've had.


 
You are doing a FANTASTIC job, sweetheart!  Hang in there!! Your hair is looking FABULOUS!!!! :woohoo::woohoo2:


----------



## january noir

Serenity_Peace said:


> You are doing a FANTASTIC job, sweetheart!  Hang in there!! Your hair is looking FABULOUS!!!! :woohoo::woohoo2:


So is yours! Thank you for the encouragement SP 
***JN all bashful like swinging her leg back & forth with eyes lowered***


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

Serenity_Peace said:


> You are doing a FANTASTIC job, sweetheart!  Hang in there!! Your hair is looking FABULOUS!!!! :woohoo::woohoo2:



I agree!! You girls really are making a lot of believers in growth aids now, I'm sure.  The proof is right there in the pics.  Your hair looks great january noir.


----------



## tt8

*I had to cut 2 inches of bad ends off!! Ok, got that out the way. I've switched to MT to compare the results I got to the OCT. I basically am starting a little bit above my starting point of March with the OCT. So we will see where I end up by the next check-in.*


----------



## JustKiya

tt8 said:


> *I had to cut 2 inches of bad ends off!! Ok, got that out the way. I've switched to MT to compare the results I got to the OCT. I basically am starting a little bit above my starting point of March with the OCT. So we will see where I end up by the next check-in.*



oh, no, why??? Just damaged?  

No worries though - you see what happened after LD's cut - and Sareca's! You'll have all your length plus some back in NO time!


----------



## january noir

tt8 said:


> *I had to cut 2 inches of bad ends off!! Ok, got that out the way. I've switched to MT to compare the results I got to the OCT. I basically am starting a little bit above my starting point of March with the OCT. So we will see where I end up by the next check-in.*


 
Oh NO! That's what happened to me in February of this year; I lost 3 inches.  but I've gained back at 1 1/2" at least since OVATION.


----------



## LondonDiva

tt8 said:


> *I had to cut 2 inches of bad ends off!! Ok, got that out the way. I've switched to MT to compare the results I got to the OCT. I basically am starting a little bit above my starting point of March with the OCT. So we will see where I end up by the next check-in.*



**GASP**

**Clutches swarovski necklace** (can't do pearls ) 

WHY TT8??? WHY???


----------



## ayoung

Aww man! Sorry u had to cut

But at least u know u can grow it back fast....


----------



## tt8

*Oh my goodness!! Thank yall so much. I'm literally in tears. I really needed a hug. But it was damage. I know she isn't a scissor Natzi so I knew I needed it. I really appreciate all the support. I was so bummed and of course I cried and my BF didn't understand. But its healthier now and we just have to start over. So here it is...*








JustKiya said:


> oh, no, why??? Just damaged?
> 
> No worries though - you see what happened after LD's cut - and Sareca's! You'll have all your length plus some back in NO time!





january noir said:


> Oh NO! That's what happened to me in February of this year; I lost 3 inches.  but I've gained back at 1 1/2" at least since OVATION.





LondonDiva said:


> **GASP**
> 
> **Clutches swarovski necklace** (can't do pearls )
> 
> WHY TT8??? WHY???





ayoung said:


> Aww man! Sorry u had to cut
> 
> But at least u know u can grow it back fast....


----------



## LondonDiva

Debbie from tailgator dun done it again. She threw in a bottle of survivor for free in my order as a thank you. My parents just came over and gave me my package that came on Friday.

Oh man she is too sweet. **off to send her a thank you e-mail**

See free shipping, acknowledgement, response to e-mails and freebies that is what customer service is all about.


----------



## AngelDoll

I posted this in the Progress Pix thread:

I finally came into this thread to see what all the excitement is about. All I can is WOW........WOW....... You ladies are making some awesome progress.

If I was not using Ayurvedic powders and oils, I would try the OCT/MT.

Is there anyone here incorporating the two (Ayurvedic and OCT/MT) and getting great results? 

TIA,

Angel


----------



## tt8

*A WARM WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE!!!
** caribgirl
Luscious85
Afrolicious
song_of_serenity
Mz. Shug
OSAMENE
tsmith
flautist
2grlsandme
foxieroxienyc
*
*UPDATES:
THE CHALLENGE HAD BEEN EXTENDED!!!! and as of June 22, 2008 we have 130 members in our challenge! Congrats to all of you. Keep up the great growth.
*


----------



## Nita81

I really need to get back on the ball with this. I have both OCT and MT since 2/08. I'm going to use the MT as my deep conditioner and the OCT as a scalp cream.


----------



## sexyeyes3616

Ladies i think i curbed the shedding i have been taking the garlic supplements and did aphogee two step protein treatment and only about 5 strands came out today. I will see if it has indeed decreased when i apply it again.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Thank you ladies!

TT8, I'm so sorry you had to do such a cut...but I'm sure you are happy that it is healthy now.


----------



## gymfreak336

LondonDiva said:


> Debbie from tailgator dun done it again. She threw in a bottle of survivor for free in my order as a thank you. My parents just came over and gave me my package that came on Friday.
> 
> Oh man she is too sweet. **off to send her a thank you e-mail**
> 
> *See free shipping, acknowledgement, response to e-mails and freebies that is what customer service is all about*.



What great service


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN

Hi Ladies,
May I join the challenge?? I have purchased the mega-tek rebuilder and I started using it yesterday. So my starting date is June 21st. I plan to apply to my scalp daily and DC once per week. I added castor oil to my MT. I will update monthly to see how it is working. My starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## Golden

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Hi Ladies,
> May I join the challenge?? I have purchased the mega-tek rebuilder and I started using it yesterday. So my starting date is June 21st. I plan to apply to my scalp daily and DC once per week. I added castor oil to my MT. I will update monthly to see how it is working. My starting pic is in my siggy.





Your is so shiny 
PM tt8 and she'll add you to the challenge

HHG!


----------



## carletta

:bouncegre I JUST GOT MY MT YESTERDAY !!!!!!!!!!! OK I AM OFFICIALLY IN!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Count me in too!


----------



## sensiblesista

Okay, i'm a believer.  I just ordered MT rebuilder and some SAA and Honeyquat to mix with it. Can't wait till my products arrive so i can start the challenge.  I might cut about 2 inches of damaged hair ends off first so i can start off with a clean slate.


ETA: I knew there was a reason i didn't often wonder outside of the Politics board and the Off Topic board.  Lol.  The hairboard is hell on my wallet.  Everytime I'm ova here i'm tempted to buy somethin'!   But this time, hopefully I'll be a broke chick with swangin' hair.


----------



## Aggie

LondonDiva said:


> Aggie I'm on all the Eqyss products in your siggy except the avacado mist. Here's a tip for the premier shampoo, after using it follow straight up with elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo. If you try it let me know how your hair likes it afterwards.
> .


 
LD, I have it but I don't use the avocado mist either. Still trying to figure out what to do with it. Unfortunately I don'e have the Elasta qpcreme poo you mentioned here and even if I want it I have to order it online as I have not seen that here in the Bahamas and I can't do that now as I am in the Buy nothing for June 2008 challenge. I really do like the Eqyss premier poo. It keeps my hair really nice and soft.


----------



## aprilj

I've had to stop using the Mega Tek.  Everything was going good in the beginning.  I don't know what happened but somewhere down the line I started getting breakage.  So I'm officially dropping from the challenge.  Congrats to all the ladies who has gotten great results.


----------



## long2short2_?

just placed my order for MT. i should recieve it by the end of the week and i'll be starting on that.


----------



## cupcakes

yessssssssssssssss! my shedding has stopped thanks to castor oil and garlic whooohoo. now i can focus on growth and overall health


----------



## Mz.Shug

^^Are you taking garlic internally or externally? Happy Growing!


----------



## Aggie

aprilj said:


> I've had to stop using the Mega Tek. Everything was going good in the beginning. I don't know what happened but somewhere down the line I started getting breakage. So I'm officially dropping from the challenge. Congrats to all the ladies who has gotten great results.


 
Hi April, first of all let me just say that I am so sorry to hear this has happened to you. I wanted to find out if you were deep conditioning at least twice a week and did you dilute the MT with some oils and/or moisturizer like most of us are doing? Also are you taking the garlic supplements and using the garlic treatments on your hair and scalp? There are some great recipes right in this cahllenge - see post #1925 a few pages back.

If you haven't then what I would recommend is that you discontinue using the MT temporarily, do some of the garlic treatments, deep condition twice a week, take some garlic supplements, then after you've gotten your hair back on track, try slowly adding the MT again mixed with some oils. I have a great MT recipe in my fotki. Check it out when you have a moment. Good luck honey.


----------



## Aggie

tt8 said:


> *Oh my goodness!! Thank yall so much. I'm literally in tears. I really needed a hug. But it was damage. I know she isn't a scissor Natzi so I knew I needed it. I really appreciate all the support. I was so bummed and of course I cried and my BF didn't understand. But its healthier now and we just have to start over. So here it is...*


 
ooooh, the heck with the trim girl, it looks thick. I LOVE thick hair. It's healthy lookin and gaw-jus too.


----------



## Aggie

AngelDoll said:


> I posted this in the Progress Pix thread:
> 
> I finally came into this thread to see what all the excitement is about. All I can is WOW........WOW....... You ladies are making some awesome progress.
> 
> If I was not using Ayurvedic powders and oils, I would try the OCT/MT.
> 
> Is there anyone here incorporating the two (Ayurvedic and OCT/MT) and getting great results?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Angel


 
ooooh , I am and so are a few other ladies here. If anything ayurveda enhances the OCT/MT results. I henna/indigo my hair every 3-4 weeks, I use ayurveda powdered co-washes almost weekly, just see my fotki. I have some recipes in there too.


----------



## caribgirl

AngelDoll said:


> I posted this in the Progress Pix thread:
> 
> I finally came into this thread to see what all the excitement is about. All I can is WOW........WOW....... You ladies are making some awesome progress.
> 
> If I was not using Ayurvedic powders and oils, I would try the OCT/MT.
> 
> * Is there anyone here incorporating the two (Ayurvedic and OCT/MT) and getting great results? *
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Angel




I am using Henna every 2-3 weeks and alma-shakakai-neem mixture once a week with vatika oil followed by a moisturizing dc. I just started the challenge a little over a week  but I expect wonderful results by next month's hair check for sure!!


----------



## caribgirl

TT8:

I know that you were upset about the cut but your hair looks thicker now!! The length will return in no time plus more inches!!!


----------



## Aggie

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Hi Ladies,
> May I join the challenge?? I have purchased the mega-tek rebuilder and I started using it yesterday. So my starting date is June 21st. I plan to apply to my scalp daily and DC once per week. I added castor oil to my MT. I will update monthly to see how it is working. My starting pic is in my siggy.


 
Hey CQ, welcome and thanks for joining the challenge. Let's get growing honey.


----------



## caribgirl

aprilj said:


> I've had to stop using the Mega Tek.  Everything was going good in the beginning.  I don't know what happened but somewhere down the line I started getting breakage.  So I'm officially dropping from the challenge.  Congrats to all the ladies who has gotten great results.



Oh Sweetie,

I'm sorry about the breakage!! What was your reggie with the MT?


----------



## aprilj

Aggie said:


> Hi April, first of all let me just say that I am so sorry to hear this has happened to you. I wanted to find out if you were deep conditioning at least twice a week and did you dilute the MT with some oils and/or moisturizer like most of us are doing? Also are you taking the garlic supplements and using the garlic treatments on your hair and scalp? There are some great recipes right in this cahllenge - see post #1925 a few pages back.
> 
> If you haven't then what I would recommend is that you discontinue using the MT temporarily, do some of the garlic treatments, deep condition twice a week, take some garlic supplements, then after you've gotten your hair back on track, try slowly adding the MT again mixed with some oils. I have a great MT recipe in my fotki. Check it out when you have a moment. Good luck honey.


 
Thanks Aggie  .  I haven't tried the garlic supps or treatments.  Would it have stopped the breakage?  I didnt have much shedding at all just breakage.  I had lots of build up from the MT and washed often.  I probably should have DC'd more often.  I had a trim a few weeks ago and the breakage has gotten alot better since I've stopped.  I may give it another go in about a month or two and try your recipe.  Thanks so much for your advice.


----------



## Aggie

aprilj said:


> Thanks Aggie . I haven't tried the garlic supps or treatments. Would it have stopped the breakage? I didnt have much shedding at all just breakage. I had lots of build up from the MT and washed often. I probably should have DC'd more often. I had a trim a few weeks ago and the breakage has gotten alot better since I've stopped. I may give it another go in about a month or two and try your recipe. Thanks so much for your advice.


 
You're welcomed Aprilj. Garlic helps to curb shedding, but I have recipe in my fotki that will help with both breakage and shedding in my recipe section. Check it out when you have a moment. Let me ask you, when was your last relaxer? How often do you clarify your hair? I do so once every 3-4 weeks. In truth, I feel that you may need to increase your moisturizing deep conditioning for now.


----------



## aprilj

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed Aprilj. Garlic helps to curb shedding, but I have recipe in my fotki that will help with both breakage and shedding in my recipe section. Check it out when you have a moment. Let me ask you, when was your last relaxer? How often do you clarify your hair? I do so once every 3-4 weeks. In truth, I feel that you may need to increase your moisturizing deep conditioning for now.


 

I was calrifying once a week.  Was that too much or possibly too drying to the hair?  I had so much buildup which had me thinking that I needed to clarify.  I was 7wks post until 3days ago.  My hair did get thicker while using MT and I did check the strands for breakage vs shedding.  And most of it was breakage because there wasn't a bulb at the end of the strand.  I'm gonna try this again while using your recipe and see how it goes.  MT is a really good product.  I just think that my routine wasn't right.  You know what?  I was also using BT as my oil carrier.  Do you think that the sulphur in the BT may have been a bit too much also?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

aprilj said:


> I was calrifying once a week. Was that too much or possibly too drying to the hair? I had so much buildup which had me thinking that I needed to clarify. I was 7wks post until 3days ago. My hair did get thicker while using MT and I did check the strands for breakage vs shedding. And most of it was breakage because there wasn't a bulb at the end of the strand. I'm gonna try this again while using your recipe and see how it goes. MT is a really good product. I just think that my routine wasn't right. You know what? I was also using BT as my oil carrier. Do you think that the sulphur in the BT may have been a bit too much also?


 
I think you were clarifying way too much and using BT as a carrier on the scalp might be what the problem is.  Although BT is an excellent product, the sulfur content in it can be drying, especially if you are using a protein product along with it.

Why don't you try it again and use a light oil like sweet almond oil or EVOO on your scalp first then apply the MT.  This is what I do and I have had such success with it.  I also don't use the OCT/MT on my hair, only my scalp.  I hope that helps.


----------



## aprilj

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think you were clarifying way too much and using BT as a carrier on the scalp might be what the problem is. Although BT is an excellent product, the sulfur content in it can be drying, especially if you are using a protein product along with it.
> 
> Why don't you try it again and use a light oil like sweet almond oil or EVOO on your scalp first then apply the MT. This is what I do and I have had such success with it. I also don't use the OCT/MT on my hair, only my scalp. I hope that helps.


 

My poor hair!  I was going a little overboard and drying the mess outta my hair.  I didn't even think about it until now .  Ok...because you and Aggie have given me some great advice...I'm gonna go ahead and try it again.  Thanks so much guys.  I don't know what I would do without my LHCF sistas .


----------



## Nice & Wavy

aprilj said:


> My poor hair! I was going a little overboard and drying the mess outta my hair. I didn't even think about it until now . Ok...because you and Aggie have given me some great advice...I'm gonna go ahead and try it again. Thanks so much guys. I don't know what I would do without my LHCF sistas .


 
Awww...you are welcome.  If you have anymore questions...don't hesitate, ok?


----------



## Aggie

aprilj said:


> I was calrifying once a week. Was that too much or possibly too drying to the hair? I had so much buildup which had me thinking that I needed to clarify. I was 7wks post until 3days ago. My hair did get thicker while using MT and I did check the strands for breakage vs shedding. And most of it was breakage because there wasn't a bulb at the end of the strand. I'm gonna try this again while using your recipe and see how it goes. MT is a really good product. I just think that my routine wasn't right. You know what? I was also using BT as my oil carrier. Do you think that the sulphur in the BT may have been a bit too much also?


 


Nice & Wavy said:


> I think you were clarifying way too much and using BT as a carrier on the scalp might be what the problem is. Although BT is an excellent product, the sulfur content in it can be drying, especially if you are using a protein product along with it.
> 
> Why don't you try it again and use a light oil like sweet almond oil or EVOO on your scalp first then apply the MT. This is what I do and I have had such success with it. I also don't use the OCT/MT on my hair, only my scalp. I hope that helps.


 
I agree with Nice & Wavy on the excess clarifying and the use of BT with the MT. Too many drying products being used all at the same time would produce broken hair, especially if you were not deep conditioning your hair along with it for moisture balance. Before you re-introduce the MT into your reggie, please do a couple of weeks of deep conditioning first. Many of the ladies here are in the deep conditioning challenge as well. See the front page of this thread for the revised instructions of the challenge.

I don't oil my scalp first as N & W does but you may need to in order to help curb the breakage for now. I also do not apply the MT on my hair, but my scalp only nightly. I wash and deep condition my hair twice a week.


----------



## aprilj

Nice & Wavy said:


> Awww...you are welcome. If you have anymore questions...don't hesitate, ok?


 
Thanx a bunch!


----------



## Aggie

aprilj said:


> My poor hair! I was going a little overboard and drying the mess outta my hair. I didn't even think about it until now . Ok...*because you and Aggie have given me some great advice...I'm gonna go ahead and try it again. Thanks so much guys. I don't know what I would do without my LHCF sistas* .


 
You know you can lean and call on us anytime honey.


----------



## aprilj

Aggie said:


> You know you can lean and call on us anytime honey.


 
Thanx Aggie!  I'm definitely gonna be leaning and calling .


----------



## flautist

I ordered my Mega-Tek yesterday and after reading a lot of the posts from you all, I'm getting kind of scurrred! On the Valleyvet web site, I read up on the MT cell rebuilder and it's s'posed to be good for chemo patients and those experiencing hair loss from taking high blood pressure medicine. I take high blood pressure medicine, so I hope this works for me. I'm going to get a head start with some garlic supplements and incorporate garlic poo and con before I even get my MT.


----------



## Moonxyz

Im still being inconsistent 

im going to try to do it every other day from now on. Hope I keep up 

Also for the ladies using the other Eqyss products have you found that they made a difference to your hair?


----------



## LondonDiva

Aggie said:


> LD, I have it but I don't use the avocado mist either. Still trying to figure out what to do with it. Unfortunately I don'e have the Elasta qpcreme poo you mentioned here and even if I want it I have to order it online as I have not seen that here in the Bahamas and I can't do that now as I am in the Buy nothing for June 2008 challenge. I really do like the Eqyss premier poo. It keeps my hair really nice and soft.


 
I just placed another order, I'm going to try the sample size of the micro tek shampoo. I'm becoming an Eqyss junkie. And  the premier shampoo really does clean and soften the hair without stripping it.



Moonxyz said:


> Im still being inconsistent
> 
> im going to try to do it every other day from now on. Hope I keep up
> 
> *Also for the ladies using the other Eqyss products have you found that they made a difference to your hair?*


 
 The premier shampoo.  I use the creme rinse as a leave in after washing, the micro tek (like Surge ingredients wise)on the scalp after applying megatek and now some survivor (serum) on my twists. That serum is better than the Neutrogena.

Oh I also mist my whole head with premier spray daily (my Elasta QP H-Two) replacement. Add moisture with NO sticky feeling or build up. I spray my twist and put on my satin scarf, it remains moist and shiny.

The products don't seem to leave build up like conventional hair products either.  I wish I'd used these years ago. 

From the shampoo alone my hair has never been softer. NEVER!! I *have to* follow this up with Elasta QP creme moisturising shampoo as using it alone isn't enough. It's sounds strange to describe it like this but although it cleans and softens the hair there is no slip. The Elasta Shampoo has serious slip I haven't found a shampoo that comes close to it.


----------



## PuffyBrown

LondonDiva said:


> I just placed another order, I'm going to try the sample size of the micro tek shampoo. I'm becoming an Eqyss junkie. And  the premier shampoo really does clean and soften the hair without stripping it.
> 
> 
> 
> The premier shampoo. I use the creme rinse as a leave in after washing, the micro tek (like Surge ingredients wise)on the scalp after applying megatek and now some survivor (serum) on my twists. That serum is better than the Neutrogena.
> 
> Oh I also mist my whole head with premier spray daily (my Elasta QP H-Two) replacement. Add moisture with NO sticky feeling or build up. I spray my twist and put on my satin scarf, it remains moist and shiny.
> 
> The products don't seem to leave build up like conventional hair products either. I wish I'd used these years ago.
> 
> From the shampoo alone my hair has never been softer. NEVER!! I *have to* follow this up with Elasta QP creme moisturising shampoo as using it alone isn't enough. It's sounds strange to describe it like this but although it cleans and softens the hair there is no slip. The Elasta Shampoo has serious slip I haven't found a shampoo that comes close to it.


 

Thank you for sharing this regimin!  I was thinking about getting some of the other products and you just helped me decide to go ahead and do it. I love your hair. Your're one of my hair idols dawling.


----------



## LondonDiva

StellaB said:


> Thank you for sharing this regimin! I was thinking about getting some of the other products and you just helped me decide to go ahead and do it. I love your hair. Your're one of my hair idols dawling.


 
Awww you're very welcome and thanks for the compliment 

I'd suggest ordering the 2oz samples first you can get more than enough use out of them to decide whether it's right for you I got 2 hair washes from the sample shampoo and over a week on the sprays and I'm heavy handed. The mini creme rinse still on that after 2 hair washes and the survivor as a serum would last from months to a year in the 2 oz size depending on how frequently you use it. I paid between £1.99-£2.99 ($4-6) for each 2 oz sample in the mini eqyss bottles. As eqyss do them, where you order from should stock them.  If they don't try eqyss.com

tailgator.co.uk stock the sample sizes and I'm sure they ship internationally if you're stuck and that's a last resort to getting samples.

It saves you money if you don't like it or it doesn't agree with you, you aren't out of pocket.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

Checking in! 

I broke down last night and ordered OCT after seeing Nice & Wavy's post of progress. I'll probably use it as a leave-in and cowash daily. I hope this works out!


----------



## SexySin985

I just wanted to let you guys know that you are the best. I love you all so much 

Congrats to all those who are getting wonderful results with the products. Thank you all so much for all the wonderful testimonials and also the great photos! 

YOU LADIES ROCK!

Oh. May I be added to the list too. Today is my 1st day of using the M.T. Rebuilder


----------



## explosiva9

Ugh.  I have to keep reminding myself that I have only been using it for a lil over 2 weeks.  I can see where some people get so frustrated.  I'm trying to wait about two months before I start expecting some major growth and give the product some time to take effect but I am going crazy!   

How do you keep from going bonkers and be patient, while checking in and seeing the amazing results for others?  lol

Does anyone else's head heat up when applying and massaging?  My head gets warm. Let's hope that it's the blood rushing to my head.


----------



## JustKiya

It's HARD Explosiva - just wait, and have faith and patience though - I  think that EVERYONE who has used it consistently has seen improvement. 

And yeah, my head heats up too - I think it's the blood rushing to my scalp.  

And! I think that I have figured out a new, MUCH faster style that is manipulation friendly, and only takes me 1/2 hour to do - which means I'll be more willing to redo it in the middle of the week, if need be.  

And! Dammit, I'm getting more and more tempted to straighten my hair somehow, just so that I can show off the additional length! It's - sooo nerveracking to KNOW (from feel and handling) that my hair is getting longer, but shrinkage will make me out to be a liar. 

It's ALMOST long enough to do a ponytail with, and I'm so stoked. I think by the end of the year (esp. if I stay trump tight on the MT) I'm going to have a whole new head of hair to contend with.....


----------



## PuffyBrown

explosiva9 said:


> Ugh. I have to keep reminding myself that I have only been using it for a lil over 2 weeks. I can see where some people get so frustrated. I'm trying to wait about two months before I start expecting some major growth and give the product some time to take effect but I am going crazy!
> 
> How do you keep from going bonkers and be patient, while checking in and seeing the amazing results for others? lol
> 
> Does anyone else's head heat up when applying and massaging? My head gets warm. Let's hope that it's the blood rushing to my head.


 
I hope your hair grows LOOOOOOOOONG!
Trying reading a couple of good long books. At least it can distract you for awhile.


----------



## browneyes09

Has anyone purchased MT from a horse store.  I live in Florida, where there is a plenty of horse farms or do you have to purchase online.


----------



## JustKiya

browneyes09 said:


> Has anyone purchased MT from a horse store.  I live in Florida, where there is a plenty of horse farms or do you have to purchase online.



You should be able to get it from a horse store, assuming they carry Eqyss products. 
Someone found it at a pet store in a 'Horse-Friendly' area, so I'm sure it's worth a looksee!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

explosiva9 said:


> Ugh. I have to keep reminding myself that I have only been using it for a lil over 2 weeks. I can see where some people get so frustrated. I'm trying to wait about two months before I start expecting some major growth and give the product some time to take effect but I am going crazy!
> 
> How do you keep from going bonkers and be patient, while checking in and seeing the amazing results for others? lol
> 
> Does anyone else's head heat up when applying and massaging? My head gets warm. Let's hope that it's the blood rushing to my head.


 
I soooooooo understand.  I just had to keep telling myself "no pain, no gain"...lol.  There were times when I wanted to give up, for real...I didn't think that it was going to make my hair grow and then BAM!!!  It's like my hair is taking off now, so yes....please be patient and consistent.

Yes, my head does heat up...feels good too!


----------



## tt8

browneyes09 said:


> Has anyone purchased MT from a horse store.  I live in Florida, where there is a plenty of horse farms or do you have to purchase online.





JustKiya said:


> You should be able to get it from a horse store, assuming they carry Eqyss products.
> Someone found it at a pet store in a 'Horse-Friendly' area, so I'm sure it's worth a looksee!



I totally would look there first before paying for the shipping. I would have gotten it here from my local equine store but all of them in LA county were out of stock at the time. It seems more convenient for you that way. Good luck and let us know if you find it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

SexySin985 said:


> I just wanted to let you guys know that you are the best. I love you all so much
> 
> Congrats to all those who are getting wonderful results with the products. Thank you all so much for all the wonderful testimonials and also the great photos!
> 
> YOU LADIES ROCK!
> 
> Oh. May I be added to the list too. Today is my 1st day of using the M.T. Rebuilder


 
Thank you for your kind words, SexySin985.


----------



## pureebony

Ok really now im like mega confused, what do I get Mega-Tek or Ovation. 

Ladies payday is soon approaching and my ass wants that growth Now!!!!!

Im dreaming long hair im so eager, but seriously on a level- WHICH ONE!?!?!?!?! and why?

Thanks.


----------



## sensiblesista

pureebony said:


> Ok really now im like mega confused, what do I get Mega-Tek or Ovation.
> 
> Ladies payday is soon approaching and my ass wants that growth Now!!!!!
> 
> Im dreaming long hair im so eager, but seriously on a level- WHICH ONE!?!?!?!?! and why?
> 
> Thanks.


 
check out this thread.  it has a comparison of both products
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=248931


----------



## aprilj

caribgirl said:


> Oh Sweetie,
> 
> I'm sorry about the breakage!! What was your reggie with the MT?


 
Hi caribgirl.  I'm sorrry that I missed your post.  I was applying the MT and BT to the scalp only and Aloe Vera Curl Activator Gel to the hair. I claryified weekly (because of the buildup) but didn't DC enough.  I know now that with the BT (sulphur) and weekly clarifying that I was basically drying my hair out.  Which resulted in breakage.  I'm gonna p/u some garlic supps and Grapeseed Oil this weekend and then I'll be starting over.  Until then I'm just gonna sit back and watch all of yalls pretty hair .  You guys are doing great!


----------



## Cassandra1975

LondonDiva said:


> I just placed another order, I'm going to try the sample size of the micro tek shampoo. I'm becoming an Eqyss junkie. And  the premier shampoo really does clean and soften the hair without stripping it.
> 
> 
> 
> The premier shampoo. I use the creme rinse as a leave in after washing, the micro tek (like Surge ingredients wise)on the scalp after applying megatek and now some survivor (serum) on my twists. That serum is better than the Neutrogena.
> 
> Oh I also mist my whole head with premier spray daily (my Elasta QP H-Two) replacement. Add moisture with NO sticky feeling or build up. I spray my twist and put on my satin scarf, it remains moist and shiny.
> 
> The products don't seem to leave build up like conventional hair products either. I wish I'd used these years ago.
> 
> From the shampoo alone my hair has never been softer. NEVER!! I *have to* follow this up with Elasta QP creme moisturising shampoo as using it alone isn't enough. It's sounds strange to describe it like this but although it cleans and softens the hair there is no slip. The Elasta Shampoo has serious slip I haven't found a shampoo that comes close to it.


Your hair looks sooooooo good!  I just ordered the Premier Shampoo, the Rehydrant Spray, and another bottle of the Mega Tek, as well as the Premier Rinse. Valleyvet.com has a pdf file of the human cross-over benefits of all the Eqyss products - apparently writen by Eqyss.  After reading that, I decided to give some of the other products a try.


----------



## pureebony

sensiblesista said:


> check out this thread.  it has a comparison of both products
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=248931



Thanks honey- Its Mega-Tek for me!!!


----------



## niptuck

browneyes09 said:


> Has anyone purchased MT from a horse store. I live in Florida, where there is a plenty of horse farms or do you have to purchase online.


 
I'm a newbie and have been reading all I can in this forum. A wealth of information is an understatement. I am learning so much from this forum and you ladies have some beautiful hair...you go gurls. To actually see these beautiful heads of hair on african american women was surprising and wonderful. I thought like many others that you only saw hair like that on mix race people. I'm taking you all's advice and applying the regime to my daily hair care. 

Oh, browneyes09, I found Mega-Tek at a local horse supply store here in Snellville, North Atlanta, GA. It's worth a google search for your local horse supply stores.

Thanks everyone for your expertise.


----------



## TwistNMx

It~Can~Grow said:


> For some reason my pikistrips is too large...?
> 
> I would say MegaTek did it's thang for me...from March to June I've had some great progress. Yeah I could have combed it out better..*hump*
> 
> Thanks Megatek...Come on September Update
> 
> Dec 07........................ March 08........................ June 08


 
Your growth is amazing!!!
May I ask if you are natural or relaxed?
Thanks ;-)


----------



## TwistNMx

LondonDiva said:


> Yes you can how little or often as you like.
> 
> I'm a daily user Nice & Wavy is an every other day user. *Our growth both took off from frequent use it seems.* The more frequent though the better.


 
That's good to know because I'm looking for progress.  My hair finally started growing with MN going from a no-grower to a slow grower, so at least it grew. 
I went to the pet-store today to purchase it.  The clerk said that they were selling the Mega-Tek (for humans) and that they were out until Friday.
I don't know if I can hold out. 

I'm a natural so my concern would be about the shedding that I've been reading about here. 
Thank you for posting info here.
HP


----------



## caribgirl

aprilj said:


> Hi caribgirl.  I'm sorrry that I missed your post.  I was applying the MT and BT to the scalp only and Aloe Vera Curl Activator Gel to the hair. I claryified weekly (because of the buildup) but didn't DC enough.  I know now that with the BT (sulphur) and weekly clarifying that I was basically drying my hair out.  Which resulted in breakage.  I'm gonna p/u some garlic supps and Grapeseed Oil this weekend and then I'll be starting over.  Until then I'm just gonna sit back and watch all of yalls pretty hair .  You guys are doing great!



Yippee!!! I'm glad that you found out from these intelligent sisters the cause of your breakage AND that you decided not to give up on the MT!!!!!  I have found that DCs and steam towel treatments the best at maintaining moisture!! 
Keep us posted Aprilj!!


----------



## TwistNMx

Aggie said:


> HiHigh Priestess, of course you're welcomed to join the challenge. When your products arrive, just send tt8 a pm and she'll add you in officially, okay?


 
Thanks Aggie. I will.


----------



## TwistNMx

Are there any people here who are 101% natural with results using Mega-Tek yet?
Just curious...especially cautious now that I just read about all of the breakage.


----------



## JustKiya

High Priestess said:


> Are there any people here who are 101% natural with results using Mega-Tek yet?
> Just curious...especially cautious now that I just read about all of the breakage.



 101% natural? I guess you could call me that - I'm definitely natural.  
I've had great results from it - I've had to increase my amount of DC'ing (twice a week, now), but I've actually seen less breakage since I've started using it.....


----------



## TwistNMx

JustKiya said:


> 101% natural? I guess you could call me that - I'm definitely natural.
> I've had great results from it - I've had to increase my amount of DC'ing (twice a week, now), but I've actually seen less breakage since I've started using it.....


Thanks gurl!
It's just that some people claim to be natural and they are processed via texlaxed, ((relaxed)), etc....some of them..LOL.  That's where the 101%  came from.
How long have you used this product?  Have you seen any results yet?
HP


----------



## browneyes09

Today, 01:35 PM 
browneyes09




Member
 Join Date: Dec 2007
Posts: 6 





*Re: Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega-Tek Challenge* 
Has anyone purchased MT from a horse store. I live in Florida, where there is a plenty of horse farms or do you have to purchase online.


Ok, I checked the local horse supply store.  They are sold out. THe clerk asks "Is there something going on with horses, I don't know about?"  I am like wtf.  He says, "you are the 8th african american female to ask for the MT reconstructor this month."  The word is out ladies, this stuff must be the bomb.  

I live in college town, (FAMU and FSU) and the horse feed store is across the street from FAMU, so I will be in there like a white on rice waiting for the order to come.  

How much is everyone paying.  It was $19.99 in the store.  Does that sound about right?

Thanks
browneyes09


----------



## PuffyBrown

browneyes09 said:


> Today, 01:35 PM
> browneyes09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member
> Join Date: Dec 2007
> Posts: 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega-Tek Challenge*
> Has anyone purchased MT from a horse store. I live in Florida, where there is a plenty of horse farms or do you have to purchase online.
> 
> 
> Ok, I checked the local horse supply store. They are sold out. *THe clerk asks "Is there something going on with horses, I don't know about?"* I am like wtf. He says, "you are the 8th african american female to ask for the MT reconstructor this month."* The word is out ladies,* this stuff must be the bomb.
> 
> I live in college town, (FAMU and FSU) and the horse feed store is across the street from FAMU, so I will be in there like a white on rice waiting for the order to come.
> 
> How much is everyone paying. It was $19.99 in the store. Does that sound about right?
> 
> Thanks
> browneyes09


 
  I read this and cracked....down low yall; down low.


----------



## song_of_serenity

browneyes09 said:


> Today, 01:35 PM
> browneyes09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member
> Join Date: Dec 2007
> Posts: 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega-Tek Challenge*
> Has anyone purchased MT from a horse store. I live in Florida, where there is a plenty of horse farms or do you have to purchase online.
> 
> 
> Ok, I checked the local horse supply store.  They are sold out. THe clerk asks "Is there something going on with horses, I don't know about?"  I am like wtf.  He says, "you are the 8th african american female to ask for the MT reconstructor this month."  The word is out ladies, this stuff must be the bomb.
> 
> I live in college town, (FAMU and FSU) and the horse feed store is across the street from FAMU, so I will be in there like a white on rice waiting for the order to come.
> 
> How much is everyone paying.  It was $19.99 in the store.  Does that sound about right?
> 
> Thanks
> browneyes09


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! WOW. We are EVERYWHERE!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

High Priestess said:


> Are there any people here who are 101% natural with results using Mega-Tek yet?
> Just curious...especially cautious now that I just read about all of the breakage.


 
I'm 102% natural and use it....


----------



## Mz.Shug

I've been using mega tek for only a week now and going through my hair today I feel what seems like new growth. Is it possible to grow that fast? I'm hoping so but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## socurlyqt

IM in!!!!! i Started June 16th. Lets get it crackin!


----------



## sareca

:update:






I have NOT been using OT consistently.


----------



## Extremus

browneyes09 said:


> Today, 01:35 PM
> browneyes09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member
> Join Date: Dec 2007
> Posts: 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega-Tek Challenge*
> Has anyone purchased MT from a horse store. I live in Florida, where there is a plenty of horse farms or do you have to purchase online.
> 
> 
> Ok, I checked the local horse supply store.  They are sold out. THe clerk asks "Is there something going on with horses, I don't know about?"  I am like wtf.  He says, "you are the 8th african american female to ask for the MT reconstructor this month."  The word is out ladies, this stuff must be the bomb.
> 
> I live in college town, (FAMU and FSU) and the horse feed store is across the street from FAMU, so I will be in there like a white on rice waiting for the order to come.
> 
> How much is everyone paying.  It was $19.99 in the store.  Does that sound about right?
> 
> Thanks
> browneyes09


----------



## PuffyBrown

DAYUUM!
I cant wait until my products get here.
Yall need to stop posting these progress pictures. I am getting too excited. I am going to have a dayum heart attack...

Gib me dem curls!



sareca said:


> :update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NOT been using OT consistently.


----------



## sexyeyes3616

Ladies the shedding has now stopped i can continue using oct.:superbanana:


----------



## Aggie

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Ladies the shedding has now stopped i can continue using oct.:superbanana:


Ooooooh, sexyeyes3616, I am so excited for you. Now let's get you growing. YAY!!! What did you do that finally curbed the shedding?


----------



## sexyeyes3616

Aggie said:


> Ooooooh, sexyeyes3616, I am so excited for you. Now let's get you growing. YAY!!! What did you do that finally curbed the shedding?


 
I started taking the garlic supplements. And i did aphogee two step protein treatment.


----------



## Aggie

sexyeyes3616 said:


> I started taking the garlic supplements. And i did aphogee two step protein treatment.


 
Very good honey. Keep it up.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Wonderful growth Sareca!


----------



## foxieroxienyc

sareca said:


> :update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NOT been using OT consistently.



UUUUUGH AWESOME!  Gosh my order should be here friday!  Can't wait!


And HOLY CRAP did this crack me up!!  To think I was going to check my local pet store in Brooklyn to see if they had something by chance...  Now I think I'll just stick to ordering online.  I don't like nobody in ma bidness....




> Originally Posted by *browneyes09*
> 
> 
> _Today, 01:35 PM
> browneyes09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member
> Join Date: Dec 2007
> Posts: 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega-Tek Challenge*
> Has anyone purchased MT from a horse store. I live in Florida, where there is a plenty of horse farms or do you have to purchase online.
> 
> 
> Ok, I checked the local horse supply store.  They are sold out. THe clerk asks "Is there something going on with horses, I don't know about?" I am like wtf. He says, "you are the 8th african american female to ask for the MT reconstructor this month." The word is out ladies, this stuff must be the bomb.
> 
> I live in college town, (FAMU and FSU) and the horse feed store is across the street from FAMU, so I will be in there like a white on rice waiting for the order to come.
> 
> How much is everyone paying.  It was $19.99 in the store.  Does that sound about right?
> 
> Thanks
> browneyes09_


----------



## Moonxyz

LondonDiva said:


> I just placed another order, I'm going to try the sample size of the micro tek shampoo. I'm becoming an Eqyss junkie. And  the premier shampoo really does clean and soften the hair without stripping it.
> 
> 
> 
> The premier shampoo. I use the creme rinse as a leave in after washing, the micro tek (like Surge ingredients wise)on the scalp after applying megatek and now some survivor (serum) on my twists. That serum is better than the Neutrogena.
> 
> Oh I also mist my whole head with premier spray daily (my Elasta QP H-Two) replacement. Add moisture with NO sticky feeling or build up. I spray my twist and put on my satin scarf, it remains moist and shiny.
> 
> The products don't seem to leave build up like conventional hair products either. I wish I'd used these years ago.
> 
> From the shampoo alone my hair has never been softer. NEVER!! I *have to* follow this up with Elasta QP creme moisturising shampoo as using it alone isn't enough. It's sounds strange to describe it like this but although it cleans and softens the hair there is no slip. The Elasta Shampoo has serious slip I haven't found a shampoo that comes close to it.


 
wow sounds good 

But damn you for encouraging the PJ in me  

Lol Im going to be broke ; But for the sake of m finances; ill start with buying the shampoo 1st; once i come back from holiday


----------



## pureebony

sareca said:


> :update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NOT been using OT consistently.



Not only am I going to stalk your album SAY WHAT...seriously (as she prays for payday to come- Jesus please let it come quicktime)

All that growth in a month...girl for im soooooooo amazed!!!!!!


----------



## JerriBlank

I cannot read this whole thread
But i'm in this if i can keep up(be consistent) with it
I got my mega tek online for about $21.
It smells really good too
Can't wait to see some progress...


----------



## LondonDiva

Cassandra1975 said:


> Your hair looks sooooooo good! I just ordered the Premier Shampoo, the Rehydrant Spray, and another bottle of the Mega Tek, as well as the Premier Rinse. Valleyvet.com has a pdf file of the human cross-over benefits of all the Eqyss products - apparently writen by Eqyss. After reading that, I decided to give some of the other products a try.


 
Thank you.  I hope you like em as much as I do.



browneyes09 said:


> Today, 01:35 PM
> browneyes09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member
> Join Date: Dec 2007
> Posts: 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega-Tek Challenge*
> Has anyone purchased MT from a horse store. I live in Florida, where there is a plenty of horse farms or do you have to purchase online.
> 
> 
> Ok, I checked the local horse supply store. They are sold out. THe clerk asks *"Is there something going on with horses, I don't know about?" I am like wtf. He says, "you are the 8th african american female to ask for the MT reconstructor this month."* The word is out ladies, this stuff must be the     .
> 
> I live in college town, (FAMU and FSU) and the horse feed store is across the street from FAMU, so I will be in there like a white on rice waiting for the order to come.
> 
> How much is everyone paying. It was $19.99 in the store. Does that sound about right?
> 
> Thanks
> browneyes09


 


That is toooooo funny.  The man must be seriously stumped.  There's probably thousands of women stalking these forums and just using the Mt like nobody's business.  Good luck to em all.  It's about time we found the products that work for us. 



Mz.Shug said:


> I've been using mega tek for only a week now and going through my hair today I feel what seems like new growth. Is it possible to grow that fast? I'm hoping so but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up.


 
Yes it is  On day #2 after I came back from vacation I felt the NG kick in. When i used BT I noticed after 3-4 days my friend who uses BT called me and said I must be going crazy I can feel the NG already.  It is possible.



sareca said:


> :update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NOT been using OT consistently.


 
 That is some crazy a$$ growth.  WOW congrats Sareca.



Moonxyz said:


> wow sounds good
> 
> *But damn you for encouraging the PJ in me*
> 
> Lol Im going to be broke ; But for the sake of m finances; ill start with buying the shampoo 1st; once i come back from holiday


 
Hey don't blame me, blame them damn horses for holding out on us for so long.

Gives a new meaning to the term horse hair


----------



## DaRealist

browneyes09 said:


> Today, 01:35 PM
> browneyes09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member
> Join Date: Dec 2007
> Posts: 6
> 
> 
> Ok, I checked the local horse supply store. They are sold out. THe clerk asks *"Is there something going on with horses, I don't know about?"* I am like wtf. He says, "you are the 8th african american female to ask for the MT reconstructor this month." The word is out ladies, this stuff must be the bomb.


This is too funny. 



LondonDiva said:


> Gives a new meaning to the term horse hair


LMAO


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Are some of you still using BT? Adding it to your MT/OCT? Just curious. I see some ladies have mentioned BT here.


----------



## Jetblackhair

*


explosiva9 said:



			Ugh.  I have to keep reminding myself that I have only been using it for a lil over 2 weeks.  I can see where some people get so frustrated.  I'm trying to wait about two months before I start expecting some major growth and give the product some time to take effect but I am going crazy!   

How do you keep from going bonkers and be patient, while checking in and seeing the amazing results for others?  lol
		
Click to expand...

*
I totally understand especially since I've been a slow grower.  I know it's hard, but try to be patient and keep doing what you are doing.

I was so obsessed with this thread, I had to step out for a minute. The pages grow so fast I didn't want to miss anything.

I say just keep cheering on the ladies that have achieved their growth and before you know it, you'll be up next!


----------



## sareca

explosiva9 said:


> Ugh.  I have to keep reminding myself that I have only been using it for a lil over 2 weeks.  I can see where some people get so frustrated.  I'm trying to wait about two months before I start expecting some major growth and give the product some time to take effect but I am going crazy!
> 
> How do you keep from going bonkers and be patient, while checking in and seeing the amazing results for others?  lol
> 
> Does anyone else's head heat up when applying and massaging?  My head gets warm. Let's hope that it's the blood rushing to my head.



I didn't seen much of a different for the first month or two.  Stay with it. This is my 6th month and my hair grows at a crazy rate even when I'm barely using the product. I just takes a little time to kick in.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Serenity_Peace said:


> Are some of you still using BT? Adding it to your MT/OCT? Just curious. I see some ladies have mentioned BT here.


 
What's BT?

Thankyou LD! I'm growin, I'm growin!


----------



## Moonxyz

> Hey don't blame me, blame them damn horses for holding out on us for so long.
> 
> Gives a new meaning to the term horse hair


 


Lol I would have never thouh I'd put a horse product on my hair.
But if it works I dont mind. Plus the MT smells good


----------



## JustKiya

High Priestess said:


> Thanks gurl!
> It's just that some people claim to be natural and they are processed via texlaxed, ((relaxed)), etc....some of them..LOL.  That's where the 101%  came from.
> How long have you used this product?  Have you seen any results yet?
> HP



 I feel you, I feel you. Nah, chem-free here (oooh! That's the new term! I'm not 'natural', I'm chemical-free ) and yes, I have seen DEFINITE progress. My first progress shots are somewhere in this long behind thread (Early Aprilish time, I think), and I'm still seeing progress - but it's almost impossible for me to get a good pic of it, as shrinkage is a  *shutyomouth!* I've been using it since late March, I think? 



Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm 102% natural and use it....



Okay!! N&W is a FABULOUS example of the growth! If I pressed my hair, I'd be able to show out like that too...  



browneyes09 said:


> Ok, I checked the local horse supply store.  They are sold out. THe clerk asks *"Is there something going on with horses, I don't know about?"  I am like wtf.  He says, "you are the 8th african american female to ask for the MT reconstructor this month."  *The word is out ladies, this stuff must be the bomb.
> 
> I live in college town, (FAMU and FSU) and the horse feed store is across the street from FAMU, so I will be in there like a white on rice waiting for the order to come.
> 
> How much is everyone paying.  It was $19.99 in the store.  Does that sound about right?
> 
> Thanks
> browneyes09



   FAMU, represent!!!! I see ya'll lurking!  



sareca said:


> :update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NOT been using OT consistently.



*shakes head* EVERY. NIGHT. This needs to be my desktop image or something - a MONTH!!! ???!?!?! 

Every. damn. night! That's my promise to myself - I'mma take it week by week, but erry night!


----------



## BonBon

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed Aprilj. Garlic helps to curb shedding, but I have recipe in my fotki that will help with both breakage and shedding in my recipe section. Check it out when you have a moment. Let me ask you, when was your last relaxer? *How often do you clarify your hair? I do so once every 3-4 weeks. In truth, I feel that you may need to increase your moisturizing deep conditioning for now.*


#

 How do you clarify your hair? Does it leave the hair dry because shampoo days already leave me distressed as it is lol


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Mz.Shug said:


> What's BT?
> 
> Thankyou LD! I'm growin, I'm growin!


 
Boundless Tresses...

http://store.growthspecifics.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## sareca

JustKiya said:


> I feel you, I feel you. Nah, chem-free here (oooh! That's the new term! I'm not 'natural', I'm chemical-free ) and yes, I have seen DEFINITE progress. My first progress shots are somewhere in this long behind thread (Early Aprilish time, I think), and I'm still seeing progress - but it's almost impossible for me to get a good pic of it, as shrinkage is a  *shutyomouth!* I've been using it since late March, I think?



I like chemical-free as the new term.  



JustKiya said:


> *shakes head* EVERY. NIGHT. This needs to be my desktop image or something - a MONTH!!! ???!?!?!



It was really probably closer to 6 weeks.  The "May 2008" shot was the first week in may and the "June 2008" shot was yesterday (3rd week in June). It was almost 2 months but not quite.


----------



## JustKiya

sareca said:


> It was really probably closer to 6 weeks.  The "May 2008" shot was the second week in may and the "June 2008" shot was yesterday (3rd week in June). It was almost 2 months but not quite.



Stiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.


----------



## Aggie

Tickledpinkies said:


> #
> 
> How do you clarify your hair? Does it leave the hair dry because shampoo days already leave me distressed as it is lol


 

Maybe you should consider diluting your poos in a color applicator bottle and squeeze through concentrating on the scalp only to counter the dryness. Clarifying does dry out the hair a bit if you actually put the clarifying poo on your hair. I only put it on my scalp and allow it run off my hair a little, then wash it out.


----------



## leona2025

sareca said:


> I like chemical-free as the new term.
> 
> 
> 
> It was really probably closer to 6 weeks. The "May 2008" shot was the first week in may and the "June 2008" shot was yesterday (3rd week in June). It was almost 2 months but not quite.


 
Sareca are you seeing a change in your natural texture?


----------



## KPH

LAWD JESUS, I'M RUNNING OUT OF OCT, I AM ABOUT TO HAVE TO CUT THE BOTTLE AND SCRAPE THE SIDES, I CAN'T ORDER ANY UNTIL FRIDAY. 

I WANT TO ORDER THE MAX SET TO USE ON MY DAUGHTER'S HAIR TOO BECAUSE HER ENDS ARE GETTING EXTREMELY DRY AND I'M BAGGING BUT IT IS NOT HELPING AND THE CREME RINSE IS A DREAM.  

PRAY FOR A QUICK DELIVERY OF MY STUFF.  $100 FOR HAIRerplexed


----------



## MzOptimistic

KPH;4873921[B said:
			
		

> ]LAWD JESUS, I'M RUNNING OUT OF OCT, I AM ABOUT TO HAVE TO CUT THE BOTTLE AND SCRAPE THE SIDES, I CAN'T ORDER ANY UNTIL FRIDAY[/B].
> 
> I WANT TO ORDER THE MAX SET TO USE ON MY DAUGHTER'S HAIR TOO BECAUSE HER ENDS ARE GETTING EXTREMELY DRY AND I'M BAGGING BUT IT IS NOT HELPING AND THE CREME RINSE IS A DREAM.
> 
> PRAY FOR A QUICK DELIVERY OF MY STUFF. $100 FOR HAIRerplexed


 

Too funny! I'm tired of hearing about that creme rinse. I can't wait until next week, so I can order the shampoo and creme rinse


----------



## sareca

leona2025 said:


> Sareca are you seeing a change in your natural texture?



It does seem a bit more 'relaxed' but not like when I was taking MSM.  I need to get back on that.


----------



## sareca

JustKiya said:


> Stiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.



I hear ya...

I was surprised too. You'd think I'd get used to seeing my own progress but it shocks the heck out of me 
every single time.


----------



## aprilj

Serenity_Peace said:


> Are some of you still using BT? Adding it to your MT/OCT? Just curious. I see some ladies have mentioned BT here.


 
I was using BT and MT at the same time.  My hair didn't like that at all .  I started having lots of breakage.  I really like BT...maybe I'll use MT for 6mos and then switch back to BT for the following 6mos and see how that goes.


----------



## bellezanegra826

what happens if you use MT as a leave in, instead of washing it out after 5 minutes?


----------



## january noir

bellezanegra826 said:


> what happens if you use MT as a leave in, instead of washing it out after 5 minutes?


 
Some people leave it in overnight or use it on their scalps like grease or oil and some people rinse it out.  Find the method that works for you.


----------



## thatscuteright

Hi Ladies,
May I join the challenge?? I have purchased the mega-tek rebuilder from a feed store and I started using it today. So my starting date is June 24. I plan to apply to my scalp daily and DC once per week.  I am using it as LondonDiva described as a hair grease/pomade.
I will get some garlic pills as suggested.
I am getting a fresh trim tomorrow.

Thank you for the wealth of information.


----------



## bellezanegra826

i found a site that says you can use it on your cuticles for faster nail growth, has that worked for anyone


----------



## JustKiya

bellezanegra826 said:


> what happens if you use MT as a leave in, instead of washing it out after 5 minutes?



I leave it 'in' my _*scalp only*_. Using it as a leave-in on your hair _*will*_ give you a protein overload. I think most people who are using MT leave it on their scalp until the next time they wash.



bellezanegra826 said:


> i found a site that says you can use it on your cuticles for faster nail growth, has that worked for anyone



When I use it on my nails, they grow faster and they are stronger too - I rub a little in after doing my scalp every day.


----------



## Dubois007

This is my  2nd week using OCT and I want to make sure I'm doing it right.

Everyday, I put the cell therapy on my scalp only and baggy at night
Once a week will wash with OCT shampoo and conditioner (Saturdays)

There is it,  my regimen is simple.

What do you think? Is there something I should add to it?

Thanks


----------



## JustKiya

Dubois007 said:


> This is my  2nd week using OCT and I want to make sure I'm doing it right.
> 
> Everyday, I put the cell therapy on my scalp only and baggy at night
> Once a week will wash with OCT shampoo and conditioner (Saturdays)
> 
> There is it,  my regimen is simple.
> 
> What do you think? Is there something I should add to it?
> 
> Thanks



 That sounds really good and basic. Are you using something really moisturizing & baggying just your ends, or your whole head? If you are only doing the ends, keep an eye on your hairs moisture level - you might want to add in a mid-week DC, as well. 

One of the benefits look: for JN) of using the full Ovation line is that it makes things a little simpler.


----------



## Dubois007

JustKiya said:


> That sounds really good and basic. Are you using something really moisturizing & baggying just your ends, or your whole head? If you are only doing the ends, keep an eye on your hairs moisture level - you might want to add in a mid-week DC, as well.
> 
> One of the benefits look: for JN) of using the full Ovation line is that it makes things a little simpler.


 
Actually, I was  putting nothing else on my ends but I was thinking of using either EVOO, BT, Amla , Vatika oil or Shikakai. oil  Which one do you think would better?


----------



## JustKiya

Dubois007 said:


> Actually, I was  putting nothing else on my ends but I was thinking of using either EVOO, BT, Amla , Vatika oil or Shikakai. oil  Which one do you think would better?



I don't know - which does your hair like better? I'd stay away from the BT - it might be a bit drying......


----------



## Dubois007

JustKiya said:


> I don't know - which does your hair like better? I'd stay away from the BT - it might be a bit drying......


 
My hair likes them all!, I think I'll alternate and decide.  Thanks for your advice


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Originally Posted by *sareca* 

 
_:update:






_

Sareca...oh my goodness

Your hair has grown sooooooooooooo much!  Congratulations on your growth!  Fierce, I tell ya....fierce!!!


----------



## caribgirl

Hey ladies,

I just wanted to say that my second re-order of MT through ezpetstore.com was received so much faster than my first order- only took 6 days to receive it. They sent it via UPS as oppose to USPS this time around too .


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

A lot of you ladies have some MAJOR success....... and I can't be a hater!  I'm so happy for you all. Now I am thinking of switching to Megatek. I have been reading trying to catch up. So here's my question: If you are using CT or MT daily on your scalp, are  you co washing daily and then reapplying? I think for me I would have to. OCT dries me out big time.


----------



## JustKiya

mshottienelson said:


> A lot of you ladies have some MAJOR success....... and I can't be a hater!  I'm so happy for you all. Now I am thinking of switching to Megatek. I have been reading trying to catch up. So here's my question: If you are using CT or MT daily on your scalp, are  you co washing daily and then reapplying? I think for me I would have to. OCT dries me out big time.



Interestingly enough for me, and I think it's what I mix the MT with (Vit E, Castor Oil, SAA, Honeyquat) - it doesn't dry out my scalp at ALL. It actually stays pretty moisturized and soft. 

However - make your hair your guide - if it starts feeling dry - add in the cowash, ya know?


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

JustKiya said:


> Interestingly enough for me, and I think it's what I mix the MT with (Vit E, Castor Oil, SAA, Honeyquat) - it doesn't dry out my scalp at ALL. It actually stays pretty moisturized and soft.
> 
> However - make your hair your guide - if it starts feeling dry - add in the cowash, ya know?


 
thanks for your quick response..yeah, I am just being LAZY!!! what is honeyquat tho, what does it do?


----------



## JustKiya

mshottienelson said:


> thanks for your quick response..yeah, I am just being LAZY!!! what is honeyquat tho, what does it do?



Honeyquat is a humectant, like glycerin, but much stronger. It helps attract moisture to the hair. I get mine from lotioncrafters.com, and I add it to just about everything I use on my hair.


----------



## Aggie

JustKiya said:


> Honeyquat is a humectant, like glycerin, but much stronger. It helps attract moisture to the hair. I get mine from lotioncrafters.com, and I add it to just about everything I use on my hair.


 
I was just about to answer these post but I see you've already taken care of it. Good looking out JK.


----------



## Aggie

mshottienelson said:


> A lot of you ladies have some MAJOR success....... and I can't be a hater!  I'm so happy for you all. Now I am thinking of switching to Megatek. I have been reading trying to catch up. So here's my question: If you are using CT or MT daily on your scalp, are you co washing daily and then reapplying? I think for me I would have to. OCT dries me out big time.


 

Don't forget to DC weekly with a very moisturizing deep conditioner. Most of the ladies in this challenge are DC'ing about twice a week to counteract the dryness, okay?


----------



## JustKiya

Aggie said:


> I was just about to answer these post but I see you've already taken care of it. Good looking out JK.



 It's all about helping out, right? 

I'm sitting here mega'sagging my head right now - it's really surprising how soft my roots are - they feel really good.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Although this sticky thread is a "safezone", I think I'm gonna be out for a little while.  I really don't like "stuff" when it goes down and so....I'll see ya'll at the end of the summer.

Let's continue to get our grow on ladies!!!

Blessings!


----------



## JustKiya

Nice & Wavy said:


> Although this sticky thread is a "safezone", I think I'm gonna be out for a little while.  I really don't like "stuff" when it goes down and so....I'll see ya'll at the end of the summer.
> 
> Let's continue to get our grow on ladies!!!
> 
> Blessings!



 I hope to see you back before that, N&W - but if not, I'm sure you'll be WELL past BSL by then!!!


----------



## january noir

Nice & Wavy said:


> Although this sticky thread is a "safezone", I think I'm gonna be out for a little while. I really don't like "stuff" when it goes down and so....I'll see ya'll at the end of the summer.
> 
> Let's continue to get our grow on ladies!!!
> 
> Blessings!


 
Don't you let that mad woman run you away from here!  Nope!  She's a wackadoo.  Stay here with us.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Nice & Wavy said:


> Although this sticky thread is a "safezone", I think I'm gonna be out for a little while. I really don't like "stuff" when it goes down and so....I'll see ya'll at the end of the summer.
> 
> Let's continue to get our grow on ladies!!!
> 
> Blessings!


 
If you dont want to post your pics on the board...please pm me. I think your hair and your growth is da bom.


----------



## january noir

***JN shaking her head with disbelief***
N&W don't do it guul... don't go because someone is really good at debating  I'm going to PM you to talk you out of leaving us...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

JustKiya said:


> I hope to see you back before that, N&W - but if not, I'm sure you'll be WELL past BSL by then!!!


 
Awww...thanks for the hug, sis.  I will be back..I won't be gone for long.

Thank you...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

january noir said:


> Don't you let that mad woman run you away from here! Nope! She's a wackadoo. Stay here with us.


 
LOL....oh, no...she isn't running me away.  The day I let somebody run me away is the day my hair stop growing...and ya'll know THAT AIN'T HAPPENING CAUSE GOD GOT MY BACK

I'm just going to take a sabbatical.  I need to do that every now and then..to replenish.

I see your pm...I'm gonna answer now...lol


----------



## jrae

Nice & Wavy said:


> Awww...thanks for the hug, sis.  I will be back..I won't be gone for long.
> 
> Thank you...



Where you goin'?  Nuh-uh.  Stay right c'here with us!


----------



## Bint Yusef

Nice & Wavy said:


> Although this sticky thread is a "safezone", I think I'm gonna be out for a little while.  I really don't like "stuff" when it goes down and so....I'll see ya'll at the end of the summer.
> 
> Let's continue to get our grow on ladies!!!
> 
> Blessings!


Girl BUMP THAT FOOLISHNESS. Please I just read that crap and rolled my eyes. Folks thinking they smarter than what they really are. PUHLEEZEEEEEE. Plus when my MT gets here Im going to need your help.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

StellaB said:


> If you dont want to post your pics on the board...please pm me. I think your hair and your growth is da bom.


 
Oh, no...I'm going to post pics again at the end of Summer or is it September we are suppose to show the next set?  I dunno....see, this is why I need a break...I'm getting to old


----------



## Nice & Wavy

january noir said:


> ***JN shaking her head with disbelief***
> N&W don't do it guul... don't go because someone is really good at debating  I'm going to PM you to talk you out of leaving us...


 
january noir...you know this hair forum is gangsta!!!

I'm getting ready to read your pm now...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

jrae said:


> Where you goin'? Nuh-uh. Stay right c'here with us!


 
I'm just taking a break from the forum.  In my messed up Arnold Schwarztenegger (sp) voice:

I'LL BE BACK!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Bint Yusef said:


> Girl BUMP THAT FOOLISHNESS. Please I just read that crap and rolled my eyes. Folks thinking they smarter than what they really are. PUHLEEZEEEEEE. Plus when my MT gets here Im going to need your help.


 
You and January Noir are straight up gangsta

PM me with any questions...I'll be checking my pm's.

Thank you...


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Nice and Wavy, if you need a SHORT break, I'm behind you.
But you better not be gone for long, we need you around here!

Please don't let that other thread get to you.  

((HUGS))


----------



## MrsQueeny

Shoot I'm about to apply some MT right now!!! Q


----------



## Nice & Wavy

WomanlyCharm said:


> Nice and Wavy, if you need a SHORT break, I'm behind you.
> But you better not be gone for long, we need you around here!
> 
> Please don't let that other thread get to you.
> 
> ((HUGS))


 
Thanks, sis.  You know how I do.  I take breaks e'rvy now and then.  It's good not only for the spirit, but for the eyes too...., when you get to be 44, your eyes aren't the same as they were before.  These computer screens are sumthin else.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Queeny20 said:


> Shoot I'm about to apply some MT right now!!! Q


 
Girl, I just massaged some in while I was reading these threads...my computer keys are sticky right now....


----------



## PuffyBrown

Queeny20 said:


> Shoot I'm about to apply some MT right now!!! Q


 

Im jealouserplexed. I aint got nun yet.
I hate sitting here waiting. I am not even going to get it this week. There are horses here in this damn town and I could not find one store that sells this stuff. There was one...way out in bum fk egypt and wasnt driving all the way over there for no MT...I am waiting patiently.


----------



## MrsQueeny

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, I just massaged some in while I was reading these threads...my computer keys are sticky right now....


 


StellaB said:


> Im jealouserplexed. I aint got nun yet.
> I hate sitting here waiting. I am not even going to get it this week. There are horses here in this damn town and I could not find one store that sells this stuff. There was one...way out in bum fk egypt and wasnt driving all the way over there for no MT...I am waiting patiently.



I hope you get it soon. One more inch, here I come!!!! Q


----------



## AfroKink

I was in that *other* thread and it reminded my to apply my MT 

Lys


----------



## Mz.Shug

^^LMAO


----------



## Nice & Wavy

MissAlyssa said:


> I was in that *other* thread and it reminded my to apply my MT
> 
> Lys


 
...gangsta move if I've ever seen one


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Queeny20 said:


> I hope you get it soon. One more inch, here I come!!!! Q


 
Girl...you know I am too


----------



## Platinum

browneyes09 said:


> Today, 01:35 PM
> browneyes09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member
> Join Date: Dec 2007
> Posts: 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega-Tek Challenge*
> Has anyone purchased MT from a horse store. I live in Florida, where there is a plenty of horse farms or do you have to purchase online.
> 
> 
> Ok, I checked the local horse supply store. They are sold out. THe clerk asks "Is there something going on with horses, I don't know about?" I am like wtf. He says, "you are the 8th african american female to ask for the MT reconstructor this month." The word is out ladies, this stuff must be the bomb.
> 
> I live in college town, (FAMU and FSU) and the horse feed store is across the street from FAMU, so I will be in there like a white on rice waiting for the order to come.
> 
> How much is everyone paying. It was $19.99 in the store. Does that sound about right?
> 
> Thanks
> browneyes09


 

 I'm coming thru tomorrow and maybe in the area for a few days. Maybe he'll have it by the time I get there. I called the feed store on Blountstown Hwy and the girl said she never heard of it. I guess that means that they don't sell it.

I placed an order on 6/12 from ezpets and I still haven't received it. I can't wait to try this stuff!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Aggie said:


> Don't forget to DC weekly with a very moisturizing deep conditioner. Most of the ladies in this challenge are DC'ing about twice a week to counteract the dryness, okay?


 

Yeah, thanks. you all are soo sweet here! and smart... I feel like such an idiot. So then you apply it to your scalp and leave it till the next wash and then apply it again, yes? I think somewhere in here I read that...  sorry for the questions... I started out using it on my entire head...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

january noir said:


> ***JN shaking her head with disbelief***
> N&W don't do it guul... don't go because someone is really good at debating  I'm going to PM you to talk you out of leaving us...


 

please don't... you and London Diva are my inspirations, just to name a few. After seeing your hair N&W I knew I had to stop slacking off and get my behind in gear....


----------



## Aggie

Nice & Wavy said:


> Although this sticky thread is a "safezone", I think I'm gonna be out for a little while. I really don't like "stuff" when it goes down and so....I'll see ya'll at the end of the summer.
> 
> Let's continue to get our grow on ladies!!!
> 
> Blessings!


 


january noir said:


> Don't you let that mad woman run you away from here! Nope! She's a wackadoo. Stay here with us.


 
Yeah N&W, please don't let that girl make you leave us. We don't deserve that. We want you here with us honey. I'll be  if you leave now especially how your input has been so helpful to us all.


----------



## Aggie

MissAlyssa said:


> I was in that *other* thread and it reminded my to apply my MT
> 
> Lys


Girl me too Lys.


----------



## Aggie

mshottienelson said:


> Yeah, thanks. you all are soo sweet here! and smart... I feel like such an idiot. *So then you apply it to your scalp and leave it till the next wash and then apply it again, yes?* I think somewhere in here I read that...  sorry for the questions... I started out using it on my entire head...


 
This is correct honey We don't mind the questions at all.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Thanks Aggie and JustKiya.... you two are such sweethearts!


----------



## sensiblesista

Aggie said:


> *Don't forget to DC weekly with a very moisturizing deep conditioner.* Most of the ladies in this challenge are DC'ing about twice a week to counteract the dryness, okay?


 
Would ORS Replenishing conditioner qualify?  I know that it certainly makes my hair feel very soft, but i don't know if it's considered a moisturizing or a protien condish.



mshottienelson said:


> Yeah, thanks. you all are soo sweet here! and smart... I feel like such an idiot. So then you apply it to your scalp and leave it till the next wash and then apply it again, yes? I think somewhere in here I read that...  sorry for the questions... I started out using it on my entire head...


 
So lets say i washed my hair once a week.  Could i still apply MT every other day or do i only apply it once during that time?  In other words, would it still be effective if i was basically applying it on top of a previous application from the day before, or do i need to start cowashing every other day so it can be applied to a 'fresh' scalp? 

I'm trying to figure this out now, so i'll know exactly what to do when my order finally arrives.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

So lets say i washed my hair once a week. Could i still apply MT every other day or do i only apply it once during that time? In other words, would it still be effective if i was basically applying it on top of a previous application from the day before, or do i need to start cowashing every other day so it can be applied to a 'fresh' scalp? 

I'm trying to figure this out now, so i'll know exactly what to do when my order finally arrives.[/quote]


me too, I think you worded it better.


----------



## belleama

sensiblesista said:


> Would ORS Replenishing conditioner qualify? I know that it certainly makes my hair feel very soft, but i don't know if it's considered a moisturizing or a protien condish.


 
I consider it a moisturizing conditioner but some people consider it protien because of the trace amounts of protien in it. I have used it as my moisturizing conditioner for about a year until I switched to something else.





> So lets say i washed my hair once a week. Could i still apply MT every other day or do i only apply it once during that time? In other words, would it still be effective if i was basically applying it on top of a previous application from the day before, or do i need to start cowashing every other day so it can be applied to a 'fresh' scalp?
> 
> I'm trying to figure this out now, so i'll know exactly what to do when my order finally arrives.


 
You can do that with no problem. Most ladies here are applying daily. But remember this is to the scalp ONLY. Not your hair. If you start getting alot on your hair you will want to start washing more often.


----------



## Moonxyz

this forum is full of nutters; I swear Im seriously going to start using the Ignore button.

Nice and Wavy dont let them get to you; these type of people belong on that other forum.

If you arent using all natural products you'll probably going to get all type  diseases 

On a positive note that person made me apply some MT on my scalp and it felt good


----------



## Ganjababy

Several weeks after I started to use OCT/MT I started experiencing some light-moderate shedding which I tackled successfully by using garlic poos and condish. I was not unduly worried as this happenes to me on/off over the years. However in the last week or so it seemed to have gotten worse and I realised the hairline at my forehead had receded by 1/2"! (I know its 1/2" because I have a teeny scar where my hairline starts, now my hairline starts 1/2" away from the scar) I have never had any problems with my hairline before and I am shocked and quite upset. To make matters worse I was in a department store changing room and the light was extremely bright and I noticed that my hairline has become see thru with my shiny scalp peeking throughI was not sure what to do or what was causing it, I just thought that I should stop putting all this crap in my hair and shave it off. Cant do that though as I have a big head and I dont think it would suit me Then I started thinking and realised that my hair looks (dirty brown and dull) browner than usual and looks a bit "washed out". I am taking all the vits I am supposed to (I was anemic before and had a big bald spot in the middle of my head) so I could not understand whats going on. Anyway I decided to check my haemoglobin levels at work and it is low- well below the healthy acceptable range. I have been checking every few month recently and it has been ok so I was surprised but glad I found the culprit. I will start checking it weekly now to ensure I don't go below the range or overdose on iron) I am increasing my iron intake and I have started taking the garlic tablets and most importantly I will be sticking to my OCT/MT challenge.


----------



## Aggie

mshottienelson said:


> Thanks Aggie and JustKiya.... you two are such sweethearts!


 
You're quite welcomed mshottienelson.


----------



## Aggie

sensiblesista said:


> *Would ORS Replenishing conditioner qualify? I know that it certainly makes my hair feel very soft, but i don't know if it's considered a moisturizing or a protien condish.*
> 
> Answer: ORS rep pak is a mild protein and some use it once a week but my suggestion is to also incorporate some more moisturizing deep conditioner at least once a week as well.
> 
> *So lets say i washed my hair once a week. Could i still apply MT every other day or do i only apply it once during that time? In other words, would it still be effective if i was basically applying it on top of a previous application from the day before, or do i need to start cowashing every other day so it can be applied to a 'fresh' scalp? *
> 
> Answer: Daily co-washing is not necessary, however I would recommend DC'ing about twice a week but use shampoo at least once a week. The MT can still be applied daily on top of previous applications - make sure to do a brief scalp massage with it if you want to see some faster results. I added some essential oils to my MT for added stimulation.
> 
> I'm trying to figure this out now, so i'll know exactly what to do when my order finally arrives.


 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Aggie

Moonxyz said:


> this forum is full of nutters; I swear Im seriously going to start using the Ignore button.
> 
> Nice and Wavy dont let them get to you; these type of people belong on that other forum.
> 
> If you arent using all natural products you'll probably going to get all type diseases
> 
> On a positive note that person made me apply some MT on my scalp and it felt good


 

We don't have to worry about that anymore because the moderators closed down that thread, THANK GOODNESS!!! That was such a hateful and angry thread that produced a lot of animosity which I am glad the moderators saw necessary to shut down. Way to go moderators.


----------



## ohmysanity

I really can't wait to start this...but some people are experiencing lots of shedding? How do you guys combat this?


----------



## PuffyBrown

ohmysanity said:


> I really can't wait to start this...but some people are experiencing lots of shedding? How do you guys combat this?


 

I am finding out that most people are using some form or garlic to curb the shedding. Either garlic shampoo/condish treatments, or garlic supplements.
I personally have already been taking garlic suppliments for the benefits that it has on cholesterol so I hope there is enough in my system to catch the shedding if it starts. I cant wait until my MT gets here.


----------



## Aggie

ohmysanity said:


> I really can't wait to start this...but some people are experiencing lots of shedding? How do you guys combat this?


 
Check out my fotki for my garlic recipe anad take garlic supplements. There is another recipe right in this thread - look up post #1925 a few pages back for another one, also I use garlic poos, conditioners and treatments.


----------



## curli3

Hi  newbie here.. I'm jumping on the bandwagon! But I'm starting slow so I bought the Mega-Tek Equine Cell Rebuilder & see how it goes..


----------



## tt8

evsbaby said:


> Several weeks after I started to use OCT/MT I started experiencing some light-moderate shedding which I tackled successfully by using garlic poos and condish. I was not unduly worried as this happenes to me on/off over the years. However in the last week or so it seemed to have gotten worse and I realised the hairline at my forehead had receded by 1/2"! (I know its 1/2" because I have a teeny scar where my hairline starts, now my hairline starts 1/2" away from the scar) I have never had any problems with my hairline before and I am shocked and quite upset. To make matters worse I was in a department store changing room and the light was extremely bright and I noticed that my hairline has become see thru with my shiny scalp peeking throughI was not sure what to do or what was causing it, I just thought that I should stop putting all this crap in my hair and shave it off. Cant do that though as I have a big head and I dont think it would suit me Then I started thinking and realised that my hair looks (dirty brown and dull) browner than usual and looks a bit "washed out". I am taking all the vits I am supposed to (I was anemic before and had a big bald spot in the middle of my head) so I could not understand whats going on. Anyway I decided to check my haemoglobin levels at work and it is low- well below the healthy acceptable range. I have been checking every few month recently and it has been ok so I was surprised but glad I found the culprit. I will start checking it weekly now to ensure I don't go below the range or overdose on iron) I am increasing my iron intake and I have started taking the garlic tablets and most importantly I will be sticking to my OCT/MT challenge.


*Evs girl, I am so happy that you found out what was really going on. I bet that came with some peace of mind. You were one of the ones who had me worried for a second. Super glad you tackled it. Now get to growin! GOOD LUCK!*



curli3 said:


> Hi  newbie here.. I'm jumping on the bandwagon! But I'm starting slow so I bought the Mega-Tek Equine Cell Rebuilder & see how it goes..


*Hi curli! Make sure you read the first post of the challenge to get rules and etc. PM me when you get a sec. *


----------



## sareca

ohmysanity said:


> I really can't wait to start this...but some people are experiencing lots of shedding? How do you guys combat this?



I just let it shed.  I have garlic shampoo that helps but I don't really shampoo that often.  If the shedding is really annoying I'll do 3 weeks on and 1 week off CT.


----------



## Ganjababy

Thanks TT8


----------



## Moonxyz

Aggie said:


> We don't have to worry about that anymore because the moderators closed down that thread, THANK GOODNESS!!! That was such a hateful and angry thread that produced a lot of animosity which I am glad the moderators saw necessary to shut down. Way to go moderators.


 
Uggh but she's at it again 

lol I swear folks live off drama


----------



## Aggie

Moonxyz said:


> Uggh but she's at it again
> 
> lol I swear folks live off drama


 
Some people live for drama, they have no control over their own spirit and therefore can't help themselves unfortunately, sad but true.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Day 2 and I got the itchies...


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Sounds like some ladies have had a good relationship with the folks over at Eqyss. If there is a concern about the keratin or any of the ingredients, why don't one of us simply contact the representatives over there and ask them about it?


----------



## KPH

Moonxyz said:


> Uggh but she's at it again
> 
> lol I swear folks live off drama


 

that thread got crazy and started to concern me.erplexed


----------



## Sepia_Rose

I was trying so hard not to leap onto the MT bandwagon but I just can't fight it anymore.  I'm almost out of my staple 'poos and cons and I just used the last of my MTG this weekend so that's the excuse I'm using to disguise my rampant PJ-ism.   Plus when I read about how strong it's making some of you ladies' hair I knew I had to give it a try. I ordered the shampoo and rebuilder yesterday so count me in!   :trampolin


----------



## Mz.Shug

Updating...So as of yesterday it's been a week since using MT. And sure enough I have the itchies! Lastnight I'm rubbing my scalp and BAM newgrowth! It's so pronounced that it shocked me! So I went to a mirror to investigate and  I'm growin a seabiscut!!!! I'm SO happy!


----------



## bellezanegra826

so on average, how much newgrowth are people on MT seeing each month? i keep seeing things about increased hairgrowth/thickness but i haven't seen any numbers.


----------



## JustKiya

bellezanegra826 said:


> so on average, how much newgrowth are people on MT seeing each month? i keep seeing things about increased hairgrowth/thickness but i haven't seen any numbers.



When I use it *daily* consistently, I'm seeing 3/4 to an inch growth a month. I think that's about average, for most ladies.....about 1/4 inch a week.....


----------



## Moonxyz

KPH said:


> that thread got crazy and started to concern me.erplexed


 


> Some people live for drama, they have no control over their own spirit and therefore can't help themselves unfortunately, sad but true.


 
I hope the drama stays out of this thread 

cause so far its been super positive


----------



## tt8

Moonxyz said:


> I hope the drama stays out of this thread
> 
> cause so far its been super positive





Aggie said:


> We don't have to worry about that anymore because the moderators closed down that thread, THANK GOODNESS!!! That was such a hateful and angry thread that produced a lot of animosity which I am glad the moderators saw necessary to shut down. Way to go moderators.


*I am really proud of how this thread has grown but I am especially thankful that with it being sooo long, there hasn't been ANY mess and it's just not expected or tollerated. Every comment offeres a helpful hand, encouragement, and further info to get you through. We've started a sisterhood that can only be seen in very few threads. I want to thank you guys for being there for one another!! 

I encourage and insist that  READ THE VERY FIRST POST** of the thread. It is vital to the challenge and some many of your questions are answered there. It gives important information, tips, recipes for home-grown mixes, and rules about the thread. I can tell a lot of sisters didn't I also think this is the reason why there are so many condemning threads out there trying to give negative energy to our thread. They didn't do the research and footwork before attacking. GOOD LUCK and HAPPY GROWING TO ALL!!!

*


----------



## sensiblesista

can you ladies recommend a good moisturizing DC without protien that i can do weekly when I start using MT.  I'm using ORS replenishing conditioner now but i wanna try a DC that's protien-free to combat any potential protien overload i might get while Mt-ing.


btw.  Thanks for all the info ladies.  I agree this thread is wonderful.


----------



## JustKiya

sensiblesista said:


> can you ladies recommend a good moisturizing DC without protien that i can do weekly when I start using MT.  I'm using ORS replenishing conditioner now but i wanna try a DC that's protien-free to combat any potential protien overload i might get while Mt-ing.
> 
> 
> btw.  Thanks for all the info ladies.  I agree this thread is wonderful.



I like the Premier Creme Rinse/Cloud Nine by Eqyss - it's the 'matching' conditioner, and - ladies correct me if I'm wrong - I'm almost POSITIVE it doesn't have any protein in it. I'll have to go home and check my bottle tonight. I use it for DC's, as well as in my leave-in. 

I also use Elasta QP Intense Fortifying conditioner - it has silk proteins in it, I think, but it's been wonderful to my hair.


----------



## CreoleBelle

sensiblesista said:


> can you ladies recommend a good moisturizing DC without protien that i can do weekly when I start using MT. I'm using ORS replenishing conditioner now but i wanna try a DC that's protien-free to combat any potential protien overload i might get while Mt-ing.
> 
> 
> btw. Thanks for all the info ladies. I agree this thread is wonderful.


 
I personally love KeraCare Humecto


----------



## sensiblesista

JustKiya said:


> I *like the Premier Creme Rinse/Cloud Nine by Eqyss - it's the 'matching' conditioner, and - ladies correct me if I'm wrong - I'm almost POSITIVE it doesn't have any protein in it. I'll have to go home and check my bottle tonight. I use it for DC's, as well as in my leave-in. *
> 
> I also use Elasta QP Intense Fortifying conditioner - it has silk proteins in it, I think, but it's been wonderful to my hair.


 
I'm trying to avoid having to use a DC that i have to order online, since that will require me to again, wait patiently for weeks by the mailbox when i wanna get started, already.

I might try the ELASTA QP but i gotta admit that some of those crazy threads did their job in making me scared of extra protien while doing this.  you wouldn't happen to know of another moisturizing DC without protien do ya?

TIA


----------



## JustKiya

sensiblesista said:


> I'm trying to avoid having to use a DC that i have to order online, since that will require me to again, wait patiently for weeks by the mailbox when i wanna get started, already.
> 
> I might try the ELASTA QP but i gotta admit that some of those crazy threads did their job in making me scared of extra protien while doing this.  you wouldn't happen to know of another moisturizing DC without protien do ya?
> 
> TIA



 I hear you about camping out next to the mailbox! 

My hair is VERY protein sensitive (which is why I kept my sometimes less than dimplomatic & ladylike tail *out* of those threads  folx speaking on what they know nothing about is like..... urmph..... ), and I've had no problem with the QP. I avoid mineral oil, and petroleum, and silicones, and the IFC is the best I've found that doesn't have any - and is still very moisturizing. 

I don't know of any more brands off of the top of my head - I'm sorry. I'm sure some of the other ladies will - did I mention HelloHydration?


----------



## sensiblesista

CreoleBelle said:


> I personally love KeraCare Humecto


 


JustKiya said:


> I hear you about camping out next to the mailbox!
> 
> My hair is VERY protein sensitive (which is why I kept my sometimes less than dimplomatic & ladylike tail *out* of those threads  folx speaking on what they know nothing about is like..... urmph..... ), and I've had no problem with the QP. I avoid mineral oil, and petroleum, and silicones, and the IFC is the best I've found that doesn't have any - and is still very moisturizing.
> 
> I don't know of any more brands off of the top of my head - I'm sorry. I'm sure some of the other ladies will - did I mention HelloHydration?


 
Thanks for the input ladies.


----------



## PuffyBrown

sensiblesista said:


> I'm trying to avoid having to use a DC that i have to order online, since that will require me to again, wait patiently for weeks by the mailbox when i wanna get started, already.
> 
> I might try the ELASTA QP but i gotta admit that some of those crazy threads did their job in* making me scared of extra protien* while doing this. you wouldn't happen to know of another moisturizing DC without protien do ya?
> 
> TIA[/quote
> 
> I know right?
> I asked one simple dayum question and next thing I know itz ON....I came home from work and was like dayum! dayum, dayum.....I so sowwy, sista wasnt stawtin stuff....(inquiring minds wanna know), _I'z innocent; I'z innocent!_
> 
> 
> 
> *Can somebody tell me if the texture or curl pattern has changed with the product?*


----------



## JustKiya

I'm still debating that, actually. My hair seems to be - softer? So that the kinks 'fall' out of it easier - if I don't use something with a little 'hold', my bigger two strand twists will just fall apart. I can pull a section of hair, and my roots look permed straight. 
So........... I don't know. It might have, it might just be my hair is in better condition, it might just be the additional weight of my hair changing it... I think several of the relaxed ladies have said that their NG is softer/easier to manage during their stretches, though.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Serenity_Peace said:


> Sounds like some ladies have had a good relationship with the folks over at Eqyss. If there is a concern about the keratin or any of the ingredients, why don't one of us simply contact the representatives over there and ask them about it?



I don't think anyone is really concerned except for someone who started a thread, fought tooth and nail for her position, and then claims not to care about what folks do with their hair...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I've been on a daily summer cowash kick. I've been applying MT everyday or every other day for just a week now. I haven't noticed any excessive dryness (applied only to the scalp). For those of you who are cowashing, do you also DC with a moisturizing conditioner on a weekly basis?


----------



## Platinum

Aggie said:


> We don't have to worry about that anymore because the moderators closed down that thread, THANK GOODNESS!!! That was such a hateful and angry thread that produced a lot of animosity which I am glad the moderators saw necessary to shut down. Way to go moderators.


 
I hope I'm not being nosey.What thread are you talking about?


----------



## Mz.Shug

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I've been on a daily summer cowash kick. I've been applying MT everyday or every other day for just a week now. I haven't noticed any excessive dryness (applied only to the scalp). For those of you who are cowashing, do you also DC with a moisturizing conditioner on a weekly basis?


 
Yes I do. I Co-wash w/ HH and DC w/ Olive Oil Replin. HTH


----------



## Aggie

sensiblesista said:


> can you ladies recommend a good moisturizing DC without protien that i can do weekly when I start using MT. I'm using ORS replenishing conditioner now but i wanna try a DC that's protien-free to combat any potential protien overload i might get while Mt-ing.
> 
> 
> btw. Thanks for all the info ladies. I agree this thread is wonderful.


 
I like the Alter Ego garlic conditioning treatment for this.


----------



## JustKiya

Platinum, I'm over here DYING over your siggy!!!!!    The Purple One gives the stankface like NO other!!!! 

I don't do a daily cowash, and if I did, I would most likely just do an overnight DCw in the middle of the week, sometime.


----------



## Platinum

JustKiya said:


> Platinum, I'm over here DYING over your siggy!!!!!    The Purple One gives the stankface like NO other!!!!
> 
> I don't do a daily cowash, and if I did, I would most likely just do an overnight DCw in the middle of the week, sometime.


 

Someone posted the pic in a thread a while back. I think the statement listed it is perfect for how I'm feeling.


----------



## Aggie

tt8 said:


> *I am really proud of how this thread has grown but I am especially thankful that with it being sooo long, there hasn't been ANY mess and it's just not expected or tollerated. Every comment offeres a helpful hand, encouragement, and further info to get you through. We've started a sisterhood that can only be seen in very few threads. I want to thank you guys for being there for one another!! *
> 
> *I encourage and insist that  READ THE VERY FIRST POST** of the thread. It is vital to the challenge and some many of your questions are answered there. It gives important information, tips, recipes for home-grown mixes, and rules about the thread. I can tell a lot of sisters didn't I also think this is the reason why there are so many condemning threads out there trying to give negative energy to our thread. They didn't do the research and footwork before attacking. GOOD LUCK and HAPPY GROWING TO ALL!!!*


 
Yes tt8, I agree, we have such a strong sense of comraderie in this thread that I eagerly look forward to coming in here everyday to talk to my sistas. I love all ya'll.


----------



## Irresistible

Platinum said:


> I hope I'm not being nosey.What thread are you talking about?


hey Platinum here is that thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=249639

its good to see so many of you still over here maturely insulting me and putting me down and calling me names , yeah like wow! it must feel good for ya I guess

welp ya'll keep doing you


----------



## Aggie

sensiblesista said:


> I'm trying to avoid having to use a DC that i have to order online, since that will require me to again, wait patiently for weeks by the mailbox when i wanna get started, already.
> 
> I might try the ELASTA QP but i gotta admit that some of those crazy threads did their job in making me scared of extra protien while doing this. you wouldn't happen to know of another moisturizing DC without protien do ya?
> 
> TIA


 
Well my hair is relaxed and I need to use someting with protein on my hair as I only use the MT on my scalp so I do use protein treatments from time to time but only when my hair is beggin' me for it.


----------



## Aggie

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I don't think anyone is really concerned except for someone who started a thread, *fought tooth and nail for her position, and then claims not to care about what folks do with their hair...*


 
, I couldn't get over this right here.


----------



## tt8

tt8 said:


> *I am really proud of how this thread has grown but I am especially thankful that with it being sooo long, there hasn't been ANY mess and it's just not expected or tollerated. Every comment offeres a helpful hand, encouragement, and further info to get you through. We've started a sisterhood that can only be seen in very few threads. I want to thank you guys for being there for one another!!
> 
> I encourage and insist that  READ THE VERY FIRST POST** of the thread. It is vital to the challenge and some many of your questions are answered there. It gives important information, tips, recipes for home-grown mixes, and rules about the thread. I can tell a lot of sisters didn't I also think this is the reason why there are so many condemning threads out there trying to give negative energy to our thread. They didn't do the research and footwork before attacking. GOOD LUCK and HAPPY GROWING TO ALL!!!
> *



BUMPING!!!!!


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> I hope I'm not being nosey.What thread are you talking about?


 

I think it was called Ya'll and Ya'll protein started by Irresistible. It was started yesterday and ended yesterday by the moderators, Praise the Lord.


----------



## Aggie

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I've been on a daily summer cowash kick. I've been applying MT everyday or every other day for just a week now. I haven't noticed any excessive dryness (applied only to the scalp). For those of you who are cowashing, do you also DC with a moisturizing conditioner on a weekly basis?


 
Many ladies here are in the Deep Conditioning challenge as well. The hair needs it's moisture so this is a very good idea to do this, okay?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Aggie said:


> Many ladies here are in the Deep Conditioning challenge as well. The hair needs it's moisture so this is a very good idea to do this, okay?



Cool, I'm up under the dryer DCing right now!


----------



## tt8

Irresistible said:


> hey Platinum here is that thread
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=249639
> 
> its good to see so many of you still over here maturely insulting me and putting me down and calling me names , yeah like wow! it must feel good for ya I guess
> 
> welp ya'll keep doing you



*I am going to say this in the most polite way that I can. Please get out my thread with this mess. Do you know out of 3258 posts of encouragement, sisterhood, fellowship, helpful advice, and good energy you are the only and first negative thing to happen. I will not have you come in my challenge and insult any of my members. We don't have no mess up in here. Thank you and I will be having your post deleted!!!!*


----------



## Aggie

tt8 said:


> *I am going to say this in the most polite way that I can. Please get out my thread with this mess. Do you know out of 3258 posts of encouragement, sisterhood, fellowship, helpful advice, and good energy you are the only and first negative thing to happen. I will not have you come in my challenge and insult any of my members. We don't have no mess up in here. Thank you and I will be having your post deleted!!!!*


 
*A M E N ! ! !  OH MY GOODNESS, YOU KNOW TT8, COME TO THINK OF IT YOU ARE RIGHT.  I HAVE BEEN SO HAPPY WITH THIS THREAD THAT I LOOK FORWARD TO COMING IN EVERYDAY AND CHATTING WITH YA'LL AND OH YEAH, PLEASE HAVE THAT POST DELETED. APPLYING MY MT RIGHT NOW.*


----------



## LondonDiva

tt8 said:


> *I am going to say this in the most polite way that I can. Please get out my thread with this mess. Do you know out of 3258 posts of encouragement, sisterhood, fellowship, helpful advice, and good energy you are the only and first negative thing to happen. I will not have you come in my challenge and insult any of my members. We don't have no mess up in here. Thank you and I will be having your post deleted!!!!*



I spoke too soon, I wrote the other day over 3000 posts nearly a quarter million views and no drama. We'll keep it that way.  Thanks TT8.



Aggie said:


> *A M E N ! ! !  OH MY GOODNESS, YOU KNOW TT8, COME TO THINK OF IT YOU ARE RIGHT.  I HAVE BEEN SO HAPPY WITH THIS THREAD THAT I LOOK FORWARD TO COMING IN EVERYDAY AND CHATTING WITH YA'LL AND OH YEAH, PLEASE HAVE THAT POST DELETED. APPLYING MY MT RIGHT NOW.*



HA HA Beat you already applied mine


----------



## LondonDiva

Can I also just state this and I'll be on my way to dinner and a movie (in my living room )

That MegaTek is not a new craze or fad it has always produced results. Eqyss has been around for *17 years*. I had my bottle sitting here for 2 years before this thread was created. FYI ladies (I am not a rep for Eqyss nor being paid, just biggin them up like I would any good product, company or individual) the products have a shelf life of 5 years. 

As word has gotten out the sales of MT and OCT have risen because we have seen results. PERIOD.  Word spreads, sales rise. Simple tings!


----------



## Aggie

LondonDiva said:


> Can I also just state this and I'll be on my way to dinner and a movie (in my living room )
> 
> That MegaTek is not a new craze or fad it has always produced results. Eqyss has been around for *17 years*. I had my bottle sitting here for 2 years before this thread was created. FYI ladies (I am not a rep for Eqyss nor being paid, just biggin them up like I would any good product, company or individual) the products have a shelf life of 5 years.
> 
> As word has gotten out the sales of MT and OCT have risen because we have seen results. PERIOD. Word spreads, sales rise. Simple tings!


 
I just pm'ed someone about the fact that Mega Tek has been around for a long while before it was even introduced on this board. It was always known to work and work well. I hear nothing but good things about MT no matter where I search for it.


----------



## AngelDoll

Aggie said:


> ooooh , I am and so are a few other ladies here. If anything ayurveda enhances the OCT/MT results. I henna/indigo my hair every 3-4 weeks, I use ayurveda powdered co-washes almost weekly, just see my fotki. I have some recipes in there too.


 
Thanks Aggie,

I stalked your fotki  and you can open your own BSS. I will keep your recipe in mind if I ever decide to use MT.  

Like I said previously, you ladies have made and is still making some awesome/unbelievable progress. Keep up the good work.

Another thing I like, you ladies have already done the research for me   .





caribgirl said:


> I am using Henna every 2-3 weeks and alma-shakakai-neem mixture once a week with vatika oil followed by a moisturizing dc. I just started the challenge a little over a week but I expect wonderful results by next month's hair check for sure!!


 
Good luck and happy hair growing.


----------



## Irresistible

tt8 said:


> *I am going to say this in the most polite way that I can. Please get out my thread with this mess. Do you know out of 3258 posts of encouragement, sisterhood, fellowship, helpful advice, and good energy you are the only and first negative thing to happen. I will not have you come in my challenge and insult any of my members. We don't have no mess up in here. Thank you and I will be having your post deleted!!!!*



I am sorry but I fail to see where I insulted anyone, please show where it happened either in my post here or in that thread. I did not! I have been insulted both in this thread , the one that started it, and the one I made. I HAVE yet to insult anyone.  I mean you are free to share where you think I did. But I can just flip a few pages here and come up with a few examples where I was personally talked about and called names. All I did was bring up my concerns about these products, there wasnt EVER anymore to that and so many took as though I was personally doing something to them or directly doing something to them personally! I mean really its been astonishing to say the least! You will have my post deleted? Well the mods that would investigate this should look a few pages back and see if the personal attacks on me should be deleted as well. I mean really show me where I personally insulted anyone! I am 'personally' against no one here and its blown my mind that it was even ever taken that way. i mean come on I have been a member here for YEARS! my beliefs and concerns about a product you guys are using has been allowed to turn into literal hate! Thats just really shocking. I dont have hate in my heart whatsoever! and I was never out to offend, it was the fact that I even opened my mouth about anything  that got me tag teamed.  how is that my questioning a product could ever be taken as me insulting anyone personally is just really beyond me! I did not think it was fair that I shouldnt be able to have my own voice openly and that was the only frustration I expressed, I never insulted , I never called a name and I never made anything personal, But I looked up and everything was taken personal. Ladies its just a product, just one that made me speak up about my beliefs and questions about its safety that should have never incited such divsion and hate as it wasnt about any PERSON, BUT A PRODUCT!


----------



## Irresistible

The only enemy I could be to anyone is the one you might make me because I was not trying to personally come against anyone at any time on ANY personal level!

thats just all I can say! Read it all again. not at any point was I coming against anyone or insulting! I just couldnt believe how I got tag teamed and insulted! And the truth is it was directed at me in one thread, which sparked me to make another. I never had anything personally against any of you ladies. So again, the enemy I am being made to be to you and this thread is the enemy you yourselves have made me.  I really am shocked that I am now in some supposed 'war' that isnt even in my heart with so many over a hair product that all I did was express that I believed it was not without risk-yet now I am against ya'll. NO. So what is this , either I am with you using this product or hushed about my thoughts on it or I AM SOMEHOW AGAINST YOU ALL PERSONALLY!? well if thats how its perceived all I can say is you got me all wrong and did all along! I at this time or at any point before have NO anger, malice or hate in my heart. In fact I have nothing but LOVE!

And the truth is this has hurt me because I CANNOT comprehend how it was all taken how it was and how freely the anger just flew just at me speaking at what I believed about Keratin and thats all it was! right or wrong do you ladies understand , thats ALL IT WAS? So any division that has occured it wasnt because I was against anyone , it was because I didnt feel daily use of keratin was safe! But I digress because as its been pointed out many are using it safely. although I still cannot grasp it, but even so, that fact is still not against any of you ladies persoally whatsoever! I fail to see where my questioning a product or the saftey of its use, incited so much divison, all I can think is it just shouldnt be this way. NO it shouldnt!


----------



## Aggie

*To all my OCT/MT challengers, please do not respond to ANY agression by anyone looking for a fight/drama in this thread. We don't want to risk the moderators shutting down this wonderful thread that we have so lovingly built on a foundation of care and support for each other. *

*Again, IGNORE THE DRAMA and let us go on growing as normal and shake our heads at these endless talks.*

*Now on to business - how is everyone's progress coming along?*


----------



## sexyeyes3616

Aggie said:


> *To all my OCT/MT challengers, please do not respond to ANY agression by anyone looking for a fight/drama in this thread. We don't want to risk the moderators shutting down this wonderful thread that we have so lovingly built on a foundation of care and support for each other. *
> 
> *Again, IGNORE THE DRAMA and let us go on growing as normal and shake our heads at these endless talks.*
> 
> *Now on to business - how is everyone's progress coming along?*


 
My new growth is a forest i cant wait until i relax.


----------



## long2short2_?

HEY ALL!! I just recieved my MT today and i LOVE how it smells soooo GOOD!! I'm still debating on whether I want to relax my hair and track my growth that way or just put in some braids. Which ever way I choose, I will officially be starting on this challenge on Sunday. I will post my starting pic asap.


----------



## Aggie

AngelDoll said:


> Thanks Aggie,
> 
> I stalked your fotki  and you can open your own BSS. I will keep your recipe in mind if I ever decide to use MT.
> 
> Like I said previously, you ladies have made and is still making some awesome/unbelievable progress. Keep up the good work.
> 
> *Another thing I like, you ladies have already done the research for* me   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and happy hair growing.


 
Girl you know it was nothing.


----------



## phyl73

I got a blow out to check for length ( I swear it smelled like bacon was frying) and it has grown.  Of course it's not as thick as it is in its natural state, but it has gotten longer.  I haven't used it since last Saturday and can hardly wait to get back on the wagon.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

I usually relax at 9 or 10 weeks...couldn't go that long, my new growth was out of this world, I had to give in at 6 weeks.  Even my beautician was checking her calender, saying "are you sure it's been 6 weeks, you have a forest on your head!" 

Using both MT and OCT have proven to be so beneficial to my hair health and growth.  Even the viewers who see me reporting the news tell me my hair looks fantastic, so thick and healthy!  (And believe me, t-v viewers will tell you if you're a hot mess! )

MT and the Ovation system are now two of my staples and I will continue using them as long as I want my hair to grow and thrive.

Which is FOREVAH!  




Aggie said:


> *To all my OCT/MT challengers, please do not respond to ANY agression by anyone looking for a fight/drama in this thread. We don't want to risk the moderators shutting down this wonderful thread that we have so lovingly built on a foundation of care and support for each other. *
> 
> *Again, IGNORE THE DRAMA and let us go on growing as normal and shake our heads at these endless talks.*
> 
> *Now on to business - how is everyone's progress coming along?*


----------



## Aggie

sexyeyes3616 said:


> My new growth is a forest i cant wait until i relax.


 
Sexyeyes I can't begin to tell you how happy I am to hear of the positive change in your hair. Girl go celebrate and reward yourself for your success so far. 



long2short2_? said:


> HEY ALL!! I just recieved my MT today and i LOVE how it smells soooo GOOD!! I'm still debating on whether I want to relax my hair and track my growth that way or just put in some braids. Which ever way I choose, I will officially be starting on this challenge on Sunday. I will post my starting pic asap.


 
Guess what long2short2, that's what I had to do to be able to properly track my progress. I relaxed my hair to track it properly although the braids are a good idea too as long as you can keep your hair moisturized properly. Good luck with that.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Aggie said:


> *To all my OCT/MT challengers, please do not respond to ANY agression by anyone looking for a fight/drama in this thread. We don't want to risk the moderators shutting down this wonderful thread that we have so lovingly built on a foundation of care and support for each other. *
> 
> *Again, IGNORE THE DRAMA and let us go on growing as normal and shake our heads at these endless talks.*
> 
> *Now on to business - how is everyone's progress coming along?*


 
***enters quickly*** Yes ma'am 

***leaves just as fast***


----------



## JustKiya

Aggie said:


> *To all my OCT/MT challengers, please do not respond to ANY agression by anyone looking for a fight/drama in this thread. We don't want to risk the moderators shutting down this wonderful thread that we have so lovingly built on a foundation of care and support for each other. *
> 
> *Again, IGNORE THE DRAMA and let us go on growing as normal and shake our heads at these endless talks.*
> 
> *Now on to business - how is everyone's progress coming along?*




The mods created the IGNORE List for a reason - makes it even easier to skip the drama by making it invisible.  

In case you don't know how to access it (cuz it took me a second to find it): 

Click User CP (link is up there, at the top of the forum)
Along the control panel to the left of the screen, almost at the bottom, there is an option for friend/ignore list. 

Simple, once you know where it is. 


_*Annnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyhow.*_


My hair is doing so WELL. I realized what caused me to stop last time - I went out of town, and then I got sick - and that just threw me ALL off. I will not be doing that again - all I'm cheating is myself, and a sis is too impatient for that sort of thing.  

The MT actually makes my hair feel good - nice and soft and lush, almost - I'm glad I keep it in protective styles, otherwise the HIH Disease that I am suffering now would be SERIOUSLY interfering with my steelo.

One crappy thing - my hair doesn't want to 'stick' together as much as it usually does.  Means I have to figure out how to use hairpins. 

Seriously. The ones shaped like a U with really long legs and squiggly sides? How the HECK do you use them? I stick them in and kinda give them a half turn, but - I have no clue how to use them effectively. 

 I did my hair for my wedding (a simple bun on top of my head out of almost APL dreads) and I swear, I used 70 bobbypins.   

Anybody have a youtube, or something?   Seriously.


----------



## Aggie

phyl73 said:


> I got a blow out to check for length ( I swear it smelled like bacon was frying) and it has grown. Of course it's not as thick as it is in its natural state, but it has gotten longer. I haven't used it since last Saturday and can hardly wait to get back on the wagon. Looking forward to it.


 
Welcome back Phyl73.



WomanlyCharm said:


> I usually relax at 9 or 10 weeks...couldn't go that long, my new growth was out of this world, I had to give in at 6 weeks. Even my beautician was checking her calender, saying "are you sure it's been 6 weeks, you have a forest on your head!"
> 
> Using both MT and OCT have proven to be so beneficial to my hair health and growth. Even the viewers who see me reporting the news tell me my hair looks fantastic, so thick and healthy! (And believe me, t-v viewers will tell you if you're a hot mess! )
> 
> MT and the Ovation system are now two of my staples and I will continue using them as long as I want my hair to grow and thrive.
> 
> *Which is FOREVAH!*


 Oh yeah, I agree!!!

Ooooh WC it's so good to hear about your wonderful progress and growth and yeah, t-v viewers can be pretty brutally honest. By the way, thanks for bumping my post.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat

You ladies just got this thread put on lock down!!


----------

